# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Last Post Wins

## Chantellabella

I win! ! :: :-P ::

----------


## Cam

Almost there o.O

----------


## Chantellabella

::   And she wins again!!!! This time with a touchdown dance!!!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Ironman

::

----------


## Trendsetter

::D:

----------


## Prodigy

+

----------


## Chantellabella

I'd like to thank all the little people for awarding me this prize. I would not be standing on this pedestal looking out into the audience *music plays..................................

Beyonce made the best video.

----------


## Cam

:-p

----------


## Ont Mon



----------


## Chantellabella

*sneaks in..................grabs the trophy...............sneaks out*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Cam

:grin: ::

----------


## Chantellabella

Yes! 

No!


Um, yes!


uh. Maybe.



Can I use a lifeline?

----------


## Ont Mon

kamehameha

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm sorry. You can only win this thread if you speak Klingon.

----------


## Monotony

Ok that's it I've given all of you enough free wins  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

I love it!!! Now the challenge is on!! Monotony is relentless and that just makes us all strive much harder. Welcome friend!

Now, prepare to be bested!!

----------


## Monotony

Hm I better claim my victory again before I go to school then.

----------


## Chantellabella

And.........................................


I win!!!

----------


## T-Bone

Hmm... i was hoping nobody would make this thread.  ::

----------


## Monotony

No no no I'm positive that I still win.

----------


## Chantellabella

I think you're mistaken.


This time.


But I totally get that you might have thought you won.

----------


## Monotony

But I'm not mistaken. 
I cant seem to locate any other winner  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

Here!!! I'm down here!!!!!

See???!!!!!

----------


## Monotony

:: 
Odd I still cant seem to locate anything through these binoculars. 
 ::

----------


## Chantellabella

Pick me!!! Pick me!!!!!!! Where's that stick?

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

*sneaks in while he's not looking. Plants the flag. Sneaks out*

----------


## Monotony

I still cant seem to see anything even after replacing the binoculars

----------


## Chantellabella

Somebody!! Get that man some glasses!!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Chantellabella

Now that everybody can see...............it clearly shows that............


I win!!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Ok. That's funny.  ::):  


I still win. 

But that definitely is funny.  :Penguin:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Prodigy

+

----------


## Chantellabella

+ squared

----------


## Monotony

I win. So say the cats

----------


## ShyOne

wins

----------


## Chantellabella

*stumbles in.............looks around................grabs the win.................runs like hell!*

----------


## Ironman

::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

How darest you shoot me!!!

----------


## Fallen18

Okay there's defiantly something alive and moving in my attic lol I have no idea how I squirrel or raccoon got up there since my house makes it hard to get up to the 2nd floor......but I'm so not scared being it on fluffy!!!

----------


## Monotony

> Okay there's defiantly something alive and moving in my attic lol I have no idea how I squirrel or raccoon got up there since my house makes it hard to get up to the 2nd floor......but I'm so not scared being it on fluffy!!!



 You must fill the attic with mustard gas it is the only solution to deal with the beast

----------


## Fallen18

^dude!? It's a fluffy rodent not a mutant sea lizard. I'm not killing it with gas......I'm using my master plan involving some nuts, string, a stick and a box. This plan is so genius 100% fail proof

----------


## Monotony

> ^dude!? It's a fluffy rodent not a mutant sea lizard. I'm not killing it with gas......I'm using my master plan involving some nuts, string, a stick and a box. This plan is so genius 100% fail proof



But that ones not fun enough=( posion gas is fun  :Giggle:

----------


## Fallen18

Yeah but my plan is less messy  :Tongue:

----------


## SmileyFace

Meowww...

----------


## Monotony

But my plan isn't messy the gas will disperse. Eventually.....

----------


## Chantellabella

I have a creature running around in my attic too and I have one of those sonic things up there. 

Oh wait. I think I unplugged it because my cats were fighting and I wondered if the sonic thing was making them crazy. 

Crazy or not cats, the sonic thing will be plugged. That furry, slimey, whatever thing that's been running around up there needs to leave. 

I don't know how he got in either, but he's definitely not welcome.

----------


## Monotony

Just get the dalai lama to deal with it.

----------


## Chantellabella

But he likes squirrels!!! Every creature is sacred.

----------


## Monotony

Then put the cats up their with it?

----------


## Chantellabella

My cats would run screaming. When the squirrels screech at them outside, they cower.

----------


## Monotony

Your cats are scared of them?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Your cats are scared of them?




How can you be so cruel?

Yes, my cats are not brave cat warriors.


But even though I have scaredy cats............


I still win!!

----------


## Monotony

I win your cats gave up the win  :Giggle:

----------


## Ont Mon

╚═(Â° ͜ʖ ͡ Â°)═╝
>╚═(███)═╝
>╚═(███)═╝
>.╚═(███)═╝
>..╚═(███)═╝
>...╚═(███)═╝
>...╚═(███)═╝
>..╚═(███)═╝
>.╚═(███)═╝
>╚═(███)═╝
>.╚═(███)═╝
>..╚═(███)═╝
>...╚═(███)═╝
>...╚═(███)═╝
>..╚═(███)═╝
>.╚═(███)═╝
>╚═(███)═╝
>╚═(███)═╝
>.╚═(███)═╝
>..╚═(███)═╝
>...╚═(███)═╝
>...╚═(███)═╝
>..╚═(███)═╝
>.╚═(███)═╝
>╚═(███)═╝
>╚═(███)═╝
>.╚═(███)═╝
>..╚═(███)═╝
>...╚═(███)═╝
>...╚═(███)═╝
>..╚═(███)═╝
>.╚═(███)═╝
>╚═(███)═╝
>╚═(███)═╝
>.╚═(███)═╝
>..╚═(███)═╝
>...╚═(███)═╝
>...╚═(███)═╝
>..╚═(███)═╝
>.╚═(███)═╝
>╚═(███)═╝
>╚═(███)═╝
>.╚═(███)═╝
>..╚═(███)═╝
>...╚═(███)═╝
>...╚═(███)═╝
>.....╚(███)╝
>......╚(██)╝
>.........(█)

k I win.

----------


## Sagan

K. uhhh. That's uhhh. ummm. hmmm. 

Fine you win

----------


## Chantellabella

No, no!! Don't give up that easily. It's obviously code for some centipede cult. 

Oh, I guess you do have to give up, because I win.

----------


## Monotony

You do not simply win the last post wins game.

----------


## Chantellabella

> You do not simply win the last post wins game.



Why not? I can type. I can read. I can quote you. I can win. 


It just takes a moment.


Ah!!!


Whoop! There it is!!!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Ironman

> ╚═(Â° ͜ʖ ͡ Â°)═╝
> >╚═(███)═╝
> >╚═(███)═╝
> >.╚═(███)═╝
> >..╚═(███)═╝
> >...╚═(███)═╝
> >...╚═(███)═╝
> >..╚═(███)═╝
> >.╚═(███)═╝
> ...



That looks like a poo.

----------


## Ont Mon

^Since when does poo have legs

----------


## Chantellabella

> ^Since when does poo have legs




LOL!!! Sorry. Both posts made me bust out laughing. 


If my poo ever had legs, I would be quite disturbed.

----------


## Chantellabella

*sneaks in...............

*looks around..............

*hm.................

*2 days without another post...............

*that must mean................


I WIN!!!!!!!!!!

 :Celebrate:  :Celebrate:  :Celebrate:  :Celebrate:  :Celebrate:  :Celebrate:  :Celebrate:  :Celebrate:  :Snack:  ::  :: 

 ::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

I are for the winnerz

----------


## Chantellabella

Argh!!! I had this thread wrapped up for 3 days!!! I should have had it locked. Maybe I should start swearing, personal attacking and just generally start being a noob. Then the thread will be locked and I will be the winner. 

Yes, I'll also be banned. 

Hm. Maybe I should try something else. 

Please...............  Pretty please.................... I'll give you a dollar.

----------


## Secretly Pretentious

> Argh!!! I had this thread wrapped up for 3 days!!! I should have had it locked. Maybe I should start swearing, personal attacking and just generally start being a noob. Then the thread will be locked and I will be the winner. 
> 
> Yes, I'll also be banned. 
> 
> Hm. Maybe I should try something else. 
> 
> Please...............  Pretty please.................... I'll give you a dollar.



But then the mod explaining why the thread's been locked would be the winner. Your plan is flawed. .

----------


## Chantellabella

> But then the mod explaining why the thread's been locked would be the winner. Your plan is flawed.



True. That would happen here. 

Darn! I should have done that on the other forum. I heard they lock threads without explanations. *evil grin*


Oh come on!! 

You guys saw that coming.  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

He's baaaaaaaaaaacccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!

----------


## Secretly Pretentious

> True. That would happen here. 
> 
> Darn! I should have done that on the other forum. I heard they lock threads without explanations. *evil grin*
> 
> 
> Oh come on!! 
> 
> You guys saw that coming.



Nope, they still lock it, posting the last post of the thread, stating: "This thread is now locked because I said so."

----------


## Chantellabella

> Nope, they still lock it, posting the last post of the thread, stating: "This thread is now locked because I said so."



LOL!! Love it!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

I'm hypnotized by the little bronco busting cowboy guy........


I hear in a far distance..........


You won, Chanty! You won!!!

----------


## Secretly Pretentious

> Darn! I should have done that on the other forum. I heard they lock threads without explanations. *evil grin*



Hey! Hey! Hey! I just came across this one now. I think it's my new favorite.





> Thread Locked
> 
> I think you posted this thread because you like saying "cock block"
> 
> which means some third party interfering with your ability to have sex. Really?



 ::

----------


## Ironman

:Rofl:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hey! Hey! Hey! I just came across this one now. I think it's my new favorite.



Are you telling me, that was actually posted???!!!! LOL!!!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Secretly Pretentious

> Are you telling me, that was actually posted???!!!! LOL!!!



I really wish I was kidding.

----------


## Monotony

> Hey! Hey! Hey! I just came across this one now. I think it's my new favorite.



:-o

----------


## Chantellabella

> :-o



Don't do it Monotony! We like you around here. You give us reason to win.

----------


## Monotony

The smiley's here are lacklustre I couldn't find a facepalm. 

Also das win  :Snack:

----------


## Chantellabella

> The smiley's here are lacklustre I couldn't find a facepalm. 
> 
> Also das win



Yes, but if you place them strategically you can write a story.

 :Welcome: 
 :Pirate:  :Poke:  :Panda: .  :Panda:  :Eyebrow: .  :Panda:  ::  :Pirate: .
 ::

----------


## Monotony

:Ninja:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Uh. I can see you. 

I think you have to work on your ninja skills a bit. 


While you're practicing, I'll hold your place here.

----------


## Monotony

[IMG]http://api.ning.com/files/hF :XD: gmvcJUACf9EDM9yqfs6s2k*N8rnGAr7-c8RPy0c_/ninjas.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ironman

::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. I believe you. You've been practicing.  ::):  


Oh but looky here. I seem to be at the bottom again. 


Oops!

----------


## Monotony

I win because there's so many idiots on SAS now.  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> I win because there's so many idiots on SAS now.



That's just crazy talk! 

Uh. Hm. 

Maybe not.  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL!

I love it!! 


I still win, but that's really funny!

----------


## Monotony

False I still win even when I lose.

----------


## Chantellabella

> False I still win even when I lose.



Ok. That's cute. 

I still win!!

----------


## Monotony

Nope  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Ironman

Not even a cat with its tongue sticking out can end this thread.  :Rofl: 
.....or even a dog!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Not even a cat with its tongue sticking out can end this thread. 
> .....or even a dog!




I agree. 

And I still win! 

So that's 2 wins. 

I think I need a crown. Maybe a scepter. Oh and a limousine. 

Somebody!!! Get me a straw!

----------


## Monotony

Victory

----------


## Chantellabella

> Victory



I see your two cute kitties 

And raise you one rude sloth

----------


## Monotony

I raise you rude bear

----------


## Chantellabella

> I raise you rude bear



I'm gonna have to fold. I couldn't find a longer tongue on any animal. You win!



Oh wait.


No!

I do!!

----------


## Monotony

Nope

----------


## Chantellabella

> Nope



Impressive. 

I'm going to be offline for several days, so we can pause.......................

----------


## Monotony

I win then.  :Ninja:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I win then.



Yes you do.


Oh wait.

I'm baaaaaaaccccccccckkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!

Evil crazy laughter!!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



What is that?  ::):

----------


## Monotony

It's the herald of my victory.

----------


## Sagan

Its a mushroom from Mario Brothers  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Mario mushroom or herald of victory...............I still win!

----------


## Monotony

:Ninja:  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



No Monotony!!! No!!!!!! Don't blow yourself up!!!!!! I know I win the thread but you can maybe go shoot some targets in the arcade to get over that grief! My win is just not worth your life!!!!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

And now you lose  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> And now you lose



Yes, he does.  ::):

----------


## Evo

:Gaming:

----------


## Monotony

:Ninja:

----------


## Chantellabella

::  my turn lowly minions

----------


## Monotony

No...

----------


## Trendsetter

:Celebrate:

----------


## Harpuia

The great Harpuia throws his hat into the ring.

----------


## Trendsetter

:Gaming:

----------


## Harpuia

Mineminemineminemineminemineminemineminemineminemi  neminemineminemineminemineminemine!

----------


## Monotony

no >.<

----------


## Chantellabella

Booyah!!!

----------


## Koalafan

Come at me bros!!  :Tongue:

----------


## Borophyll

:Panda:

----------


## Ont Mon

:Penguin:

----------


## Chantellabella

Why thank you, Ont Mon, for holding my place in line.

----------


## Monotony

:Pirate:

----------


## Chantellabella

I see you and your little pirate friend got back your computer. 

En garde!!

----------


## Marleywhite

::  i don't get it

----------


## Ironman

hello there

----------


## Chantellabella

> i don't get it



He didn't have access to his computer for a couple of days and he had a pirate smiley. Plus I haven't had much sleep in the last four weeks. It makes perfect sense. :-)

----------


## Chantellabella

> hello there



And hi to you!!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Evo

:Fish:

----------


## Monotony

Quick quiz get it wrong and I win the thread

卐 = ?

----------


## Evo

> Quick quiz get it wrong and I win the thread
> 
> 卐 = ?



Swastika.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Quick quiz get it wrong and I win the thread
> 
> 卐 = ?



What the first wheel looked like when they tried making it out of sticks rather than stone?

Am I close?

----------


## Chantellabella

> 




What is a fish? Did I get it right for 200 points, Evo?

----------


## Monotony

> Swastika.



Hindu swastika I win the thread  :Pirate:

----------


## Evo

:Ninja:

----------


## Monotony

:Panda:

----------


## Chantellabella

:Snack:

----------


## Monotony

Ill just sit here and eat these till I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ill just sit here and eat these till I win.



Share? Hm? Share?

----------


## Evo

::

----------


## Chantellabella

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Monotony

:Cat:

----------


## Evo

:Penguin:

----------


## Monotony

:Panda:

----------


## Ironman

::):

----------


## Monotony

::

----------


## Ironman

::):

----------


## Monotony

:Ninja:

----------


## FraidyCat

....

----------


## Chantellabella

So you guys are saying, the 





>

----------


## Chantellabella

and the 





>

----------


## Chantellabella

and the 





>

----------


## Chantellabella

were





>

----------


## Chantellabella

until they blew up?





>

----------


## Chantellabella

Was it the





> 



who did it?

----------


## Chantellabella

> ....




And I agree....

I win!

Well now you guys were blown up and all

----------


## Evo

:Joint:

----------


## Monotony

:Ninja:

----------


## Ironman

:Pig:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Flower Child

::

----------


## Monotony

I win... I'll just fall asleep from exhaustion now...  :Sleep:

----------


## Chantellabella

Sh!! Don't wake him.


I win!!!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Your picture is so big that it's taken 2 days to load. During that time, I've just grabbed the trophy and ran. :-)

----------


## Monotony

:Penguin:

----------


## Chantellabella

Your picture is so small I stepped on your little penguin, grabbed the trophy and walked away at a leisurely pace.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

JcGrey, 

You do realize that if I make this post, I will equal you in the amount of posts we've made on this forum. If we both post 5 more we can both be evil at the same time. :-) 

I think we should take our one and only evil post and demolish monotony for trying to win this thread. :-) 

Wanna go for it?

----------


## Harpuia

I still must ask one thing and I don't know where else to put this:

Why must takethebiscuit's avatar be so delicious?   ::

----------


## Ironman

::):

----------


## Evo

::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> I still must ask one thing and I don't know where else to put this:
> 
> Why must takethebiscuit's avatar be so delicious?



He was offering chocolate biscuits for awhile. Never saw them though.

Hey! Where's those biscuits?

----------


## Chantellabella

Smiley faces are no match for  ::  Runway Traffic Control Guy!!! 

Well, at least I think that's what he's doing.

----------


## Flower Child

:Wave:

----------


## Evo

::

----------


## Monotony

Bad evo  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Evo

::

----------


## Chantellabella

::  

Oh Evo don't cry. 

Let me go get my baseball bat so you can flatten Monotony. 

No offense, Monotony.............

I'd do the same for you.  :Wave:

----------


## Evo

::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Flower Child

:Giggle:

----------


## Ironman

:Snack:

----------


## Chantellabella

But I can't fight with smilies. They're too cute. 

Ok. I call an end to the thread. 

It's been fun.

I win. 

Mods, you may close this thread forevermore.

No? 

But these other people keep posting and well, ...............well................

Ok.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



That beaver looks like the kids in my storytime who need to go potty. Is that what he's doing?  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Question. Did Toad Licker ever make enough posts on the last post thread (on the other place) to explode the earth? I haven't heard any earth shattering kabooms yet.

----------


## Monotony

Apparently It was only linked to america going bankrupt.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Apparently It was only linked to america going bankrupt.



Well I could've predicted that one!  ::):  Just look at the 100 dollar a month pay cut I just got starting Jan 1. Ah the government. 

Food and shelter are so over rated. 

What is he going to do now that he reached his post count? I memorized his smiley pattern and in an OCD fashion I wouldn't have a good day unless the smiley train came through. If you see him, tell him I said hi.  ::):

----------


## Member11

The next poster gets a balloon. They float too.

----------


## Sagan

YAY!!

----------


## Monotony

:Ninja:

----------


## SmileyFace

:Cat:

----------


## Monotony

:Ninja:

----------


## Chantellabella

My ninjas are way tougher than your ninja!!

----------


## Monotony

Well I have Nazi Ninjas! They also come equipped with Dinosaurs

----------


## peace

To many pics, you lose I win. ::

----------


## Chantellabella

Wait! Where's the rule book? You can't make up random rules and win. 

If that's the case, then I have one cat on my lap, one to my right, one to my left, one above me and 3 nagging me in the room. That means I win because I can't even imagine you coming close to that requirement.  ::):  

Read the cat "claws." It's under section 32.965 - A47 - 30. The terms of winning are clearly stated there.

----------


## peace

Whilst you tell a good story, the fact is I still win ! :Rofl:

----------


## Monotony

::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. Posting ants is not fair. First I get bombed, bombarded with smileys, ninja dragons come after me, and now an ant!!! 

Can't you guys just concede? It would be so much easier. 

Repeat after me...............chantellabella is the winner.

----------


## Monotony

:koala:

----------


## peace

:Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:  :Cat:

----------


## Monotony

:Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:  :Pig:

----------


## peace

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Monotony

::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s: 
 ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s: 
 ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s: 
 ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s: 
 ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s:   ::s:

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Monotony

:Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda: 
 :Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda: 
 :Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## peace

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

Armies of smileys do not thwart me! I am smiley resistant!

----------


## Monotony

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Chantellabella



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Member11

:Victory:

----------


## Chantellabella

Moose and rockets can't stop a Martian with a dustbroom on his helmet. Everybody knows that.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Ok, that one might slow me down a bit.

----------


## Monotony

::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

no

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

mais oui, mes amis

----------


## peace

No French Please were British !  :Poke:

----------


## Monotony

Nun was ist dann mit Deutsch?

----------


## peace

Definitely no German, don't mention the war.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Oops! I mentioned the war once but I think I got away with it. 

Will you stop talking about the war? 
Me? You started it. 
We did not! 
Yes, you did. You invaded Poland. 


Monotony,....................is that beast trying to tell me something in sign language? Or is that an end zone dance?

----------


## Monotony

Poland? You mean German lebensraum?

----------


## Chantellabella

Not sure. Let me ask Basil.


Basil!! Oh Basil!!!


Manuel!!! 


He's from Barcelona.

----------


## Sagan

I are confused

----------


## Chantellabella

> I are confused




Faulty Towers.


But don't mention the war.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because I win now if only I would win at real life  :Pirate:

----------


## Chantellabella

Banned!!! How dare you ban me you .............you.............banner!! 

And hey, you're a winner to me.  :Hug:   And you're a great friend to me and many people. 

You still don't win this thread though. *evil snicker*

----------


## Monotony

:Ninja:

----------


## peace

I win

----------


## Monotony

:Pirate:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks guys for holding my place at the top here. 


You are all dismissed.


Ah! The win is mine.

----------


## Monotony

:Ninja:

----------


## Chantellabella

I see you, ninja smiley. 

You've got to learn to hide better.  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Fack and borth

----------


## Monotony

no i win

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Ok. That's good camouflage.  

Wait! I see that there's a picture when I quote you. Where is it?





> Fack and borth



Your link sent me to some foreign land and I chickened out and didn't hit the ok button. 


Are you guys trying to throw me into a worm hole or something?  :Confused:

----------


## peace

Attachment 930

----------


## Monotony

Lawl trolling the Society & Culture on SaS their angry responses are hilarious  :Rofl: 

Also I win.

----------


## peace

Sorry Alan, you should know by now that I will never let you win.  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

Is that penguins or people? And why is the ice blue?


I may be clueless about penguins and blue ice, but I win.  ::):

----------


## Sagan

> Your link sent me to some foreign land and I chickened out and didn't hit the ok button. 
> 
> 
> Are you guys trying to throw me into a worm hole or something?



Wasn't supposed to be a link. It was originally an image then I deleted the image and just wanted to type some randomness. I guess it translated it into the url of the picture I had deleted or something. strange.

----------


## Sagan

And that's where babies come from

----------


## Monotony

::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

:Cat:

----------


## peace

Attachment 931

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Guys? What has ice melting and bizarre animals have to do with me winning this thread? You guys are so weird.  ::):   Weird in a good way............but definitely weird. 

 :Hug:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. Impressive.  ::): 

I still win, but impressive. 

Don't make me get the Spanish Inquisition on you again.

----------


## Monotony

I certainly wasn't expecting the other inquisition that surprised the [BEEP] out of me in the library yesterday  ::$: 

Oh were was I? oh that right I win!  :Pirate:

----------


## Sagan

I are for the win!!

----------


## Monotony

nein, ich sind fÃ¼r den Sieg!

----------


## Sagan

You are not allowed to win!. Banned for making me...err nevermind.

----------


## Monotony

Nope pretty sure I won today for not chickening out of something so i win this thread ze end

----------


## Chantellabella

Very proud of you for not chickening out of something 

And great move, banning him (even though he didn't chicken out)


Oh.................

Yeah.


I win.

----------


## Monotony

Nein I win ja

----------


## Chantellabella

> Nein I win ja

----------


## Monotony

Ja I do

----------


## Member11

:Victory:

----------


## Monotony

:Ninja:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## Chantellabella

Fairy dust! Fairy dust!

----------


## Monotony

Figures there's finally a snowstorm when I want to go to school for a change  :Eyebrow: 


Oh look at this I win again  ::

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## Chantellabella

Your angry smiley doesn't scare me. I can squash him with my shoe




Funny, that whatever stupid thing I can think of, there's always a Google image of it. Pretty scary that there are others out in the world who think in the same warped way I do.

----------


## Monotony

:Pirate:  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

Monotony!! Don't tell me you are trying to blow up this old lady!! 

You're supposed to be helping me cross the street! 

I think you should go sit in the time out corner for awhile until you've thought about what you've done.

----------


## Monotony

I win

----------


## Sagan

X... Nevermind.................

----------


## Monotony

How dare you steal winds from that little pussy, cat  :Ninja:  :Ninja:  :Ninja:  :Ninja:  :Ninja:  :Ninja:  :Ninja:  :Ninja:  :Ninja:  :Ninja:

----------


## Chantellabella

That cat doesn't look all that innocent. I'll bet she just ate a mouse or something.

----------


## Chantellabella

> X... Nevermind.................



Is this some kind of crazy talk?  ::):  

Wrong thread.

----------


## Ironman

I totally missed something.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yep. 

That this thread win is mine.

But that's ok.

I'll mail you the recap.  :Yes:

----------


## Marleywhite

:Nerd:

----------


## Member11

:Victory:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



That's just so wrong. 

Down in Louisiana we had hundreds of crawfish crossing the highway on day, so I guess I can't say nothing. And you know, we all stopped our cars and threw those live suckers in our trunks. A couple of them died under the seats. Not a nice smell.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Bad kitty! Bad!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Ironman

:Rofl:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Trendsetter

::

----------


## Chantellabella

If I get a different wire at Radio Shack, can I turn my negatives into positives? 

And if I have to do math to fix it, well forget that. 

I electrocuted my math skills when I grabbed a live TV tube and knocked myself to the ground. Smoke was coming out of my ears. Haven't been able to add or subtract since.

Oh wait...........

What was the question?

That's right..................


I win!

And you think I didn't see you sneak in did ya, Trendsetter? 

You can dance at my victory party!  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

It's my victory party now because I WON!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Chantellabella

Nope. Not even close.  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

Ha!  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

Where's Monotony's bomb pirate? 

Be afraid, Trendsetter......................be very afraid!  ::):

----------


## Monotony

I'm on a winning streak today  :: 

I hereby win this thread as well yarr!
 :Pirate:  ::

----------


## Trendsetter

Too bad I just won!

----------


## Monotony

I be needin bigger bombs then  :Pirate:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

/\ That happens all the time here people cant drive once theres the slightest amount of snow.

----------


## Monotony

I want one

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I want that man's nerves of steel. 

Sorry to be graphic, but I would have had to change my underwear and the cameraman would have had to pick me up off the ground.

----------


## Chantellabella

> /\ That happens all the time here people cant drive once theres the slightest amount of snow.



That would definitely make me want to cower in my house. Remember I'm from New Orleans. We tend to drive pretty slow because the streets are narrow and there's a red light at every block. When I moved to the Dallas area, I was terrified to drive on the 6 lane highways. There are 3 lane streets that go fast just in the neighborhoods. In New Orleans, our car got hit one time. When we moved to the Dallas area within 16 years, my car got hit twice, my ex husband's car got hit and totaled 8 x, my daughter's car got hit 5 x, my oldest son's car got hit 4 x and my youngest son's car got hit twice. That's 21 car accidents in 16 years in this city. People around here buy new cars all the time because theirs gets totaled. The only ones of us who hit somebody's car rather than them hitting us was my ex and my daughter. When we married off my daughter, we told our new son-in-law that he just assumed her car insurance payment. He had no idea.

----------


## Chantellabella

Oh and I win!  ::):

----------


## Monotony

Nein pretty sure I win now ja

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Bad boy I win this thread  ::

----------


## Ironman

::):

----------


## Monotony

win

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. Now everybody practice self control.....................

You will not post on this thread..................

You will not post on this thread..............

----------


## Member11

> Ok. Now everybody practice self control.....................
> 
> You will not post on this thread..................
> 
> You will not post on this thread..............



Oops. :mask:

----------


## Ironman

> 



Oh my......luckily the students can't read yet.  :Rofl:

----------


## Monotony

I win

----------


## Chantellabella

Do we get trophies or gold medals in this Olympic sport? 

I think I should get a medal. 

Or at least a plaque. 

Why do we have bully smilies? 

 :wedgie: 

Bad smiley! Bad!

----------


## Monotony

I'll just put my medal right here for every one to admire

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:bat:

----------


## Ironman

> I'll just put my medal right here for every one to admire



13 leaves on each branch.
It's Friday the 15th, so it doesn't matter this time  :Rofl:

----------


## Monotony

Just wait until the second week of  September and December.  :Pirate:   :Spider:

----------


## Chantellabella

a boola boola
a boola boola
a boola boola
a boola boo eh eh

a boola boola
a boola boola
a boola boola
a boola boo eh eh

a daba daboo
a daba daboo
a daba daboo
a daba boo eh eh

a daba daboo
a daba daboo
a daba daboo
a daba boo eh eh

----------


## Monotony

:Eyebrow:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Yes? Don't you like my singing?

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Evo

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Ironman

:argue:    <- wow, they are cussing each other out!  I think they both should have a timeout.

----------


## Chantellabella

One day in a far off land two friends,  

and 

were 

and  

because one  :wedgie:  the other.

They often  

and 

each other, but were mostly  :Hug:  friends.

That all changed the day  took a 



and then turned into a 

The End. 


Don't worry.............

even   :Don't get it: 


My true problem is I don't understand why this guy is poking the TV. 


did I just say that?

----------


## Ironman

::):

----------


## Sagan

> One day in a far off land two friends,  
> 
> 
> did I just say that?



What a fascinating story. Ha you're both funny and creative  ::):

----------


## Evo

:juggle:

----------


## Trendsetter

::D:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

The Yamato would win in a slug out.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Yes!! That's it exactly! I have 7 cats and they all look at me with disgust that I never do my job. 


But I do win this thread. I guess that's something.  ::):

----------


## Monotony

nope

----------


## Chantellabella

Yep!  :lock:  

What does a dancing lock represent? Is that a mod thing that says I locked your thread, let's boogey!! I'll bet that spam zapper, Neptunus got that just to celebrate her spam zapping skills! :-) Confess. I know you sea gods. You enjoy your work greatly! 

Well, I for one am glad you're a dead on zapper. Please promise that when you catch another spammer you'll use the dancing lock. That will be fun to watch.  ::):  

Oh and guys.................

I win!

----------


## Monotony

Nope

----------


## Sagan

I win as you are all now hypnotized.

----------


## Monotony

I win because you have now overdosed on psychedelic drugs.

----------


## Otherside

*I win*

----------


## Monotony

*Nein! Ich Gewinnen!*

----------


## Otherside

> *Nein! Ich Gewinnen!*



Uh, no. You loose, because you wrote that completely wrong.

----------


## Monotony

> Uh, no. You loose, because you wrote that completely wrong.



No I still win  :damn kids:

----------


## Daniel

I win! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Otherside

Uh, no, I do  ::

----------


## Monotony

Damn kids get of my lawn  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

NEVER!!!  :riot: 

_​I win!!!!!_

----------


## Monotony

My lawn this it, mined it is, armed they now are  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

I still win!  :bopa:

----------


## Monotony

No I do  :dance foo:

----------


## Chantellabella

Hey guys. Thanks for holding my place in the win spot. 

Ah! 

Anybody have some iced tea?

----------


## Otherside

:sparkles: *I STILL WIN!!!!!*  :sparkles:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

So yeah...I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

Nope. Tis moi mes amis!

----------


## Trendsetter

And I just won.  :Celebrate:

----------


## Monotony

I win also lolllllllllllllll

----------


## Otherside

Chantabella, Trendsetter, Monotony...You do NOT win. Because I do.  ::

----------


## Monotony

False, I do. Case dismissed.

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. You're dismissed.  ::):  

And Trendsetter....................no fair doing a drive by win. 

And Otherside. You can't win. Uh. No reason. Just can't.


Where's my slingshot?

----------


## Monotony

I win

----------


## Chantellabella

Monotony!! Back away slowly from the keyboard and nobody gets hurt.  :riot:

----------


## Trendsetter

::

----------


## Monotony

I win because some guy named Jacob sucks

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



 :bopa:   Bad Trendsetter! Bad!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I win because some guy named Jacob sucks



Your logic is flawed. Jacob can still suck even if I win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Apathetic cat...................

meet your total opposite. ............. (posted by JcGrey) http://anxietyspace.com/forums/showt...Open-the-door!

----------


## Monotony

Banned because the image below is so accurate

----------


## Chantellabella

Did you just ban yourself?  ::o: 

Ok.

I win.

That was way too easy.  ::): 

*evil grin*

----------


## Monotony

No, no, no I was banning you and all humans from my thread  :damn kids: 

I win  :argh:

----------


## Monotony

I win  :Sleep:

----------


## Chantellabella

Sh!!! Don't wake him.

*whispers* I win.

JcGrey! You beat me to 1,000 posts! Darn! 

But I still win the thread.

----------


## Otherside

No you do not. I WIN

----------


## Chantellabella

My cat says I win. And whatever my cat says goes around here.

I'm so abused.

----------


## Otherside

Uh, no. I win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL!!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

An attack fleet can't stop me. 

I have an invisible force field.

----------


## Monotony

What about a stealth bomber that costs about $700 million less than an american b-2?

----------


## Otherside

#

----------


## Monotony

:juggle:

----------


## Otherside

:fight:

----------


## Sagan

Am I late to the battle?

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

But you see, I'm old enough to be everybody's mother and grandmother around here. Therefore, my threat of no cookies should be an even greater force than space ships and fighter jets.

I could also say *tsk tsk* because you know how that kills you guys when your mother or grandmother says that, right?

----------


## Monotony

Nein I still win.

----------


## Trendsetter

::D:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

No cokies?! Wahhhhh  ::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Ah ha!! Caught you trying the grandma bribe. Put them back!! You can't break the grandma code. It's sacred.

----------


## Trendsetter

::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

Cookies?! ::

----------


## Monotony

:argh:

----------


## Ironman

That ForeverAlone thing creeps me out

----------


## Monotony

:alone:

----------


## Otherside

***thread locked***

----------


## Monotony

Well guess that mean I win then.

----------


## Chantellabella

> ***thread locked***



Yes, I agree. 

From this point on.


Wouldn't it be funny if one of the mods really did lock this thread? 

Hm. I wonder if they can be bribed with cookies.

----------


## Otherside

Yes, what a good idea. Now would be a great time for the mods to lock this thread whilst I'm winning...

----------


## Member11

> Hm. I wonder if they can be bribed with cookies.



Cookies are acceptable. Payment is require upfront.

----------


## Otherside

Now please lock the thread before Chantabella or Monotony or any of the others decide to reply so I can win.  :lock:

----------


## Sagan

:Oh yeah:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

:Snack:

----------


## Ironman

::):

----------


## Otherside

:dont go:

----------


## Sagan

:dont go: I still haven't figured out what is going on here. Is that a pet dog or something?

----------


## Otherside

> I still haven't figured out what is going on here. Is that a pet dog or something?



Some desperate smiley not wanting another smiley to leave, I think...

----------


## Chantellabella

> Now please lock the thread before Chantabella or Monotony or any of the others decide to reply so I can win.



Ah ha!! JcGrey beat you to the last with his very strange smiley guy there. 

But I'm sure cookie bribes only work with senior citizens like me. We DO make the best cookies right?



*whispers* Actually I burn them, but we won't tell Joker.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Some desperate smiley not wanting another smiley to leave, I think...



Don't ya'll think that's a guy in a trenchcoat offering candy to some kid? 

I know.........I'm sick.

Or crazy.

----------


## Monotony

> Some desperate smiley not wanting another smiley to leave, I think...



Interesting but I still win.

----------


## Otherside

> Interesting but I still win.



Not fair.

Oh wait...I was just won!! He he!!

----------


## Monotony

> Not fair.
> 
> Oh wait...I was just won!! He he!!



Alls fair in war and mayhem  :bat:

----------


## Otherside

:riot:  Indeed

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

You just blew my plane up, meanie.

----------


## Monotony

That's because I win, =/

----------


## Otherside

Ill never give up!

----------


## Monotony

Apparently I'm too stubborn to give up on a stupid thing like this but give up immediately on things that might actually be of benefit  ::

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, were both posting way to much on this thread =/

----------


## Monotony

In that case I win then  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yeah, were both posting way to much on this thread =/



I agree. You really should just let me win. 

It's your only hope.

Oh wait. 

That's from Star Wars.

Nevermind.

----------


## Monotony

:Snack:

----------


## Sagan

:Spider:

----------


## Monotony

:damn kids:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Spiders, snacks and old guys with canes don't scare me. 

 :sparkles:  however, gives me the heebie jeebies. 

Ya can't trust people that happy.  ::):

----------


## Monotony

:mask:  :mask:  :mask: 
 :mask:  :mask:  :mask: 
 :mask:  :mask:  :mask:

----------


## Sagan

^ that's kinda scarey


 :blah:  :spank:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



It's amazing how they dance in such uniform perfection. I think they should win the group dance category. 


 :Poke:  Is this guy poking out his eye?





> ^ that's kinda scarey



Is that guy mooning me??!!!

----------


## Ironman

::):

----------


## Chantellabella

1,000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ok. That's proof that I win this thread!!!

Somebody! Bake me a cake!!!


Do I get a certificate?


Stock?


A ceremony?

Statue? Plaque? Maybe a monument?

----------


## Monotony

:sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles: 
 :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles: 
 :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles: 
 :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles: 
 :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles:

----------


## Chantellabella

Would you like me to give a speech now? 

I'd like to thank the people who handed over this honor to me..........Monotony, JcGrey, Evo, Otherside, Ironman, Trendsetter, Joker, Daniel, Marleywhite, tannasg, Grumpycatfan, Flower Child, Harpuia, Cam, Ventura, Prodigy, Ont Mon, Goathorned, Illusion of Happiness, Shy One, Fallen 18 (where have you been?), Secretly Pretentious, Koalafan, Borophyll, and Fraidy Cat. 


Argh!!! I'm late for work!!!!

----------


## Otherside

> Would you like me to give a speech now? 
> 
> I'd like to thank the people who handed over this honor to me..........Monotony, JcGrey, Evo, *Otherside*, Ironman, Trendsetter, Joker,



I think not.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I think not.



Wait, I'm not done with my speech yet.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

You don't win. Because I do.  :Yes:

----------


## Chantellabella

But technically you didn't because I was still saying my speech.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Well I win now. So there.


See??? Got the trophy and everything.

----------


## Member11

> *whispers* Actually I burn them, but we won't tell Joker.



 :bat:

----------


## Monotony

> Would you like me to give a speech now? 
> 
> I'd like to thank the people who handed over this honor to me..........Monotony, JcGrey, Evo, Otherside, Ironman, Trendsetter, Joker, Daniel, Marleywhite, tannasg, Grumpycatfan, Flower Child, Harpuia, Cam, Ventura, Prodigy, Ont Mon, Goathorned, Illusion of Happiness, Shy One, *Fallen 18 (where have you been?)*, Secretly Pretentious, Koalafan, Borophyll, and Fraidy Cat. 
> 
> 
> Argh!!! I'm late for work!!!!



She said she was leaving SAS permanently and apparently this one as well didn't say why though.


Oh hey look at that I win again  :lock:

----------


## Member11

> Oh hey look at that I win again



 :dance foo:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

You don't want to take me on in a battle. :bat:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Whilst you two guys are fighting, I'm just gonna go ahead and win this thing...

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



But, but, but.................I don't even remember where I said that or why! I'm old. I can't even remember where I left my parked car 10 minutes earlier! 


*snicker*  Can I claim this?  :New:

----------


## Chantellabella

> She said she was leaving SAS permanently and apparently this one as well didn't say why though.
> 
> 
> Oh hey look at that I win again



I hope she's not leaving for good. I'll miss her around. But sometimes I think it's good in a way because that might mean that a person is doing much better in life. I hope that's the case.

Oh. Yeah.

I win!!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



That's just .......................

well, in a sick sort of way, it IS funny. 

I have to work on improving my sick humor.

----------


## Monotony

:Sleep:

----------


## Chantellabella

*sh* Don't wake him.



*[[[[I WIN!!!!!!!]]]]*


*Sh*

----------


## Ironman

Happy Monday!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Happy Monday!



And Happy Almost Tuesday as well!



And for those already in Tuesday....................


Happy Almost Wednesday!


Ok looky! I win again! *evil grin*

----------


## Member11

:Victory:

----------


## Monotony

> I hope she's not leaving for good. I'll miss her around. But sometimes I think it's good in a way because that might mean that a person is doing much better in life. I hope that's the case.
> 
> Oh. Yeah.
> 
> I win!!



She had better be doing better or I'll hunt her down and force her to bake cookies  :Rofl:

----------


## Chantellabella

:bat:

----------


## Member11

> 



 ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



 :mask:

----------


## Member11

> 



 :Gaming:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



 :drawing:  Dear Joker,

It has come to my attention that you are trying to win this thread.

 :bopa: 

Sincerely,

Your friend, Cindy

----------


## Member11

> Dear Joker,
> 
> It has come to my attention that you are trying to win this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Your friend, Cindy



What gave me away?  :Confused:

----------


## Chantellabella

> What gave me away?



The crazed look while playing the video game. I saw those shifty eyes.

----------


## Member11

> The crazed look while playing the video game. I saw those shifty eyes.



Damn, I need a better poker face ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> Damn, I need a better poker face



How about this one?  :argh: 

I still can't figure out what it means.

----------


## Monotony

My cat now wins this thread for getting her claw stuck in my sock  :Tongue:

----------


## Member11

Using cuteness is not allowed! ::

----------


## Otherside

So putting up pictures of kittens or something isn't gonna work then?

----------


## Member11

Nope ::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

What about puppies?

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

> What about puppies?



Awww! Puppies have my approval. ::

----------


## Otherside

Joker banned the use of cats to win this thread...

But not puppies. So I now win.  ::

----------


## Monotony

> Joker banned the use of cats to win this thread...
> 
> But not puppies. So I now win.

----------


## Otherside

​you're banned from anxiety space!!!

----------


## Sagan

Edit. nevermind. Carry on.  :argh:

----------


## Monotony

> ​you're banned from anxiety space!!!



*Your banned for mein Earth, you have 24 hours to leave willingly or you will be forcefully removed from this planet.*

----------


## Otherside

> *Your banned for mein Earth, you have 24 hours to leave willingly or you will be forcefully removed from this planet.*



I will never leave willingly! You'll never find me! Ever!

----------


## Monotony

> I will never leave willingly! You'll never find me! Ever!



Location: UK

Well than that narrows it down I'll just nuke it, that should solve the chav infestation as well  ::   :Pirate:

----------


## Otherside

> Location: UK
> 
> Well than that narrows it down I'll just nuke it, that should solve the chav infestation as well



I like your thinking.  ::):

----------


## Sagan

Or you shall be :  To death  ::):

----------


## Monotony

Nope there's only one person I would willingly lick.  :Giggle:

----------


## Daniel

I win! *closes this thread*

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Monotony

Well since I cant win at life then I'll just win at this fucking bullshit  :fight:

----------


## Monotony

Still winning  :thanks:

----------


## Otherside

So I come back and see you're winning...will you ever give up and accept I'm the rightful victor of this thread?

----------


## Monotony

:dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo: 
 :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo: 
 :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo: 
 :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo: 
 :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:

----------


## Sagan

http://anxietyspace.com/forums/image...s/dancefoo.gif

I cant drag and drop images anymore. Whyyyyyy?

----------


## Monotony

http://anxietyspace.com/forums/image...s/dancefoo.gif

huh so you cant

----------


## Sagan

U cant either? what a happen? nooo

----------


## Monotony

I never knew you could to begin with  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Sagan

Yeah Normal you can take and image from another tab drag and drop it into this space and IMG tags will automatically be place around it with a link. that's how I always posted every image. now just a link.

Made it very easy to copy articles with multiple images. All the images just showed up without having to do any formatting.

----------


## Monotony

:dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo: 
 :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo: 
 :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo: 
 :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo: 
 :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:

----------


## Otherside

:dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo: 
 :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo: 
 :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo: 
 :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo: 
 :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:  :dance foo:

----------


## Monotony

:bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:

----------


## Otherside

:bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa: 
 :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:  :bopa:

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## Otherside

I will win this thread.  :Agreed:

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Monotony

I win k?

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:Gaming:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:damn kids:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:dance foo:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:bat:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:bam:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:juggle:

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

http://&lt;a href="http://www.123gifs.e...&gt;&lt;/a&gt;

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Member11

:Gun:

----------


## peace



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

eh

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Winning

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Do something else fox

----------


## Monotony

I cant computers have this magic ability to stop working properly when I'm in the mode to enjoy my self.

----------


## Sagan

Well then. Um... that's all. Carry on..  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:argh:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

:Heart:  ours similes  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Ahh last I played was Link to the Past. Still play it on  the emulator sometimes

----------


## Monotony

:Spider:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Sagan

:dont go:

----------


## Monotony

:dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed: 
 :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed: 
 :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed: 
 :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed: 
 :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed:  :dazed:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Fine then. You win.  ::):

----------


## Monotony

:Agreed:

----------


## Sagan

:Oops:  I spoke too soon.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:bam:

----------


## Monotony

:Poke:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

:bopa:

----------


## peace

Attachment 1087

----------


## Monotony



----------


## claire74

aww think the pussys should win ^ whoops no its me  ::):

----------


## Otherside

*​***THREAD LOCKED***
*
I'm sure it was mentioned somewhere, but it has been decided that Otherside is particularly awesome, and therefore should win this thread.

But I would like to thank you all for participating anyway, despite the fact that you have in fact, lost.

Don't be to hard on yourselves. You all put up a good effort.

----------


## Monotony

OH this is funny :: 

http://imgur.com/gallery/F9CXdfp



Oh and no you do not in fact win the would be me.

----------


## claire74

really enjoyed that film, had a good sing along, I win :banana guy:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

AHhhhh 

 :riot:

----------


## Monotony

It's imperative that you let me win this thread.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Oh but it does but it does!

----------


## Member11

I win! :banana guy:

----------


## Monotony

:Pirate:

----------


## Sagan

I bring you Maui live and uncut. A beach I often visit once per year when visiting my relatives in Lahaina

http://www.mauirealestate.net/video.php

----------


## Monotony

:Razz:

----------


## Sagan

:riot:  :Razz:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

I said I win! :Gun:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Trendsetter

> 



My eyes... ::o:

----------


## Otherside

> My eyes...



I'm trying to hypnotise everyone into believing I win  ::D:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> 



...

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## Monotony

:damn kids:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Im winning  :damn kids:

----------


## Sagan

:riot:  :damn kids:

----------


## Monotony

:damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids: 
 :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids: 
 :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids: 
 :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids: 
 :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:

----------


## Monotony

That's right I am the undisputed champion of this thread.

----------


## Sagan

no

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Oh.............

And I win!  ::): 

*snicker*  :boogie:

----------


## Otherside

::  :argue:  :Mega Shock:  ::  :Pig:  :wedgie:  :Gun:  :Gaming:  :blah:  ::  :drawing:  ::  ::$:  :Cape:  ::  :Clapping:  ::  :Razz: 

I need to use these smileys at some point.

----------


## Monotony

:damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:  :damn kids:

----------


## Chantellabella

No "old guy" with a cane is gonna keep me from winning.  ::): 

Nor will a bunch of smilies that have random and strange meanings.  ::):

----------


## Sagan

A fox cane for Mr. M

----------


## Marleywhite

:lurk:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Brasilia



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Damn Motony What's up with all of these dragon erm stuff?

----------


## Monotony

This should scare all of you off

----------


## Sagan

Are those Spiders? ahh flame thrower time.

----------


## Monotony

http://redredkroovy.blogsome.com/category/random/

----------


## Sagan

And that's how it should be.

----------


## Chantellabella

I leave for a month and the place gets taken over by spiders and dragons.

You guys don't know how to do this..............

In the name of King Arthur................... I command you to let me win this thread!



Or I shall leteth looseth thy killer rabbit!!!

----------


## Monotony

I have top secret news!

_


I win_

----------


## Sagan

Small words from a small being, trying to attack what it doesn't understand.

----------


## Monotony

*O'rlly?*

----------


## Chantellabella

Bouyah! 

Spikes the ball.

Endzone boogie.

----------


## Monotony

winning...........................................  .....

----------


## Chantellabella

> winning...........................................  .....



not so much. *evil grin*

----------


## Monotony

Nope still winning once 1:40 pm rolls around I shall go win some more.  ::

----------


## Sagan

I kid I kid  ::):

----------


## Monotony

I win again

----------


## Chantellabella

Time has nothing to do with winning this thread.

It's sheer determination, skill, cunning and a keen sense of knowing you will die trying.

----------


## Monotony

I win and I'll win the next day maybe not the day after that but certainly the day after that and so on!

----------


## peace

Whilst I'm playing ^ you can never win!

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm winning today and tomorrow and the next day and even that next day after that.

See? It's all in the wrist action. 

And I'm sitting right on the edge of my chair. 

That takes skill.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Well, Yoo No Suk.

But I still win.  ::):

----------


## Monotony

:damn kids:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



 :popcorn: 

Got some milk? This popcorn is making me thirsty!

----------


## Monotony

No theres nothing to eat or drink in this damn house.  :damn kids:

----------


## Chantellabella

> No theres nothing to eat or drink in this damn house.



That's what faucets and house plants are for.............emergency snack food.  :Hats off:

----------


## Monotony

:bricks:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 







> 







> 



Okay. Let me get this straight. Both of you feel like a ton of bricks fell on you, then your heads exploded and now you both want to live in a box? 

So technically I win AND I get 200 points for answering the Jeopardy question correctly.  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Ok. You can have the box. 

I'll just take this thread and be moving along. .......

----------


## Teddy

Teddy wins! ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> Teddy wins!



Wait. Can Teddy bear mascots fight in this battle? 

Where's the Teddy bear Handbook? 


It's got to be like a boyscout thing. 


Yep. I was right. 


"No Teddy Bear shall bring due harm to said non-Teddy Bear and will uphold life, liberty and the pursuit of this thread "by me." 

See? I told you.

Sorry fluff n' stuff...............

you can't win.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

*I didn't know there are slugs that look like bacon.*

----------


## Monotony

> *I didn't know there are slugs that look like bacon.*



American bacon must suck it barley even has meat on it.

----------


## Otherside

> American bacon must suck it barley even has meat on it.



Ugh, I can't stand back-bacon or whatever you guys call bacon like that. I'm some kinda weirdo in the UK for liking american bacon.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Cats have no sense of personal boundaries. I feel for the box cat. I know how he feels. 


Oh yeah.....


I win!

----------


## Chantellabella

> *I didn't know there are slugs that look like bacon.*



Great! One more food I'm going to avoid now. This is going to be a great diet. Just get traumatized by food groups and soon I'll be eating air.

----------


## Otherside

> Great! One more food I'm going to avoid now. This is going to be a great diet. Just get traumatized by food groups and soon I'll be eating air.



Which was rationed, remember?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Which was rationed, remember?



You're right. At this rate, I should be nothing but bones within a week.

----------


## Monotony

> Ugh, I can't stand back-bacon or whatever you guys call bacon like that. I'm some kinda weirdo in the UK for liking american bacon.



"Canadian Bacon" is just ham Americans are just stupid, our bacon looks exactly like theirs but with meat instead of 95% fat 5% meat.

----------


## Otherside

> "Canadian Bacon" is just ham Americans are just stupid, our bacon looks exactly like theirs but with meat instead of 95% fat 5% meat.



Ah, okay, cool. No idea how what the meat:fat ratio of our bacon like that is, but it's probably a lot less than it is in America.

----------


## Monotony

I win  ::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

She sneaks in quietly,  :Ninja: 

puts Monotony in time out for his language,  :bopa: 

then wins the thread. *evil grin*

 :Poke:

----------


## Monotony

YOU SHALL NOT PASS!

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 




That's a great picture! I'm hoping the truck was stopped.

----------


## Sagan

The space time continuum has been restored

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

The itsy bitsy spider
Went up the water spout
Down came the rain and washed the spider out
Out came the sun and dried up all the rain
Then the itsy bitsy spider
Won this thread again.

 :Spider:

----------


## Monotony

Clearly the tyrannical US and UN have placed an embargo on the sale of cake to North Korea no wonder he's so pissy and wanting to nuke them.

----------


## Ironman

:Rofl:

----------


## Otherside

Now zats a cake...

----------


## Sagan

:argh:

----------


## Monotony

:bricks:

----------


## Chantellabella

Dang! Now I want cake!

----------


## Sagan

I found this just for you Monotony!

http://anxietyspace.com/forums/showt...d-in-Sri-Lanka

----------


## Monotony

> A confirmation email will be sent to the address you've entered shortly.



 It's been an hour and a half where the [BEEP] is it!  :damn kids:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I found this just for you Monotony!
> 
> http://anxietyspace.com/forums/showt...d-in-Sri-Lanka



Is it cake?

----------


## Chantellabella

> It's been an hour and a half where the [BEEP] is it!



Maybe the email is in the witness protection program. 


It could happen.

----------


## Monotony

Then I'll have to kill the witness protection program!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Then I'll have to kill the witness protection program!



You can't kill the witness protection program. 

You can't even find it!  :Ninja:

----------


## Otherside

What did Monotony do that the email felt it had to hide in the witness protection programme, that is the question...

----------


## Sagan

*Wattle Cup Caterpillar*  
 	 	 		The wattle cup caterpillar's sting is said to be worse than three  wasp stings, it looks like it listens to screamo and colours itself in  with sharpies. 
Then it grows up into the most boring looking moth you have ever seen.

----------


## Chantellabella

> *Wattle Cup Caterpillar*  
>  	 	 		The wattle cup caterpillar's sting is said to be worse than three  wasp stings, it looks like it listens to screamo and colours itself in  with sharpies. 
> Then it grows up into the most boring looking moth you have ever seen.



Where did you get a picture of my favorite 60's outfit??!!

----------


## peace

Thanks for the win Cindy.  :Giggle:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thanks for the win Cindy.



Don't mention it. 

Oops! *evil snicker*

----------


## Monotony

> What did Monotony do that the email felt it had to hide in the witness protection programme, that is the question...



I gave it my DFWM glare.  :Tongue:

----------


## peace

I'm still winning.  :Wave:

----------


## Otherside

No. You are not.

And now, I am gonna go and eat the winners cake and go to the AnxS party that Chantabella is organizing and declaire I am winning. PARTY!!!  ::  :Celebrate:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside



----------


## peace

:popcorn:  And I still win!  :banana guy:

----------


## Monotony

I win because your avatar is a tombstone and she changed hers to a bird.

The fox rains supreme.

----------


## Otherside

Meh, I decided an avatar change was in order, the fox was getting old.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Uh, are we talking awesome avatars?



Need I say more?

----------


## Otherside

OMG That is the best!!!!  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

<-  Best yep mine  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

Dude, I had a fox avatar before you.

----------


## Monotony

False I had a Fox avatar on SAS long before you it only went into storage for a while  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

Well I had a toilet avatar in the other place.

Do I win??


*pst* it really wasn't a toilet. It just looked like it because it was really really really small.

----------


## Daniel C

With this post, I demand to lose the thread.

----------


## Monotony

Ok you can lose  :mask:

----------


## Sagan

This thread as been won by no other than me.

----------


## Monotony

False

----------


## peace

I second that! :wedgie:

----------


## Monotony

:Gun:

----------


## peace

Just because I know you enjoy a good wedgie you may have another one.  :wedgie:

----------


## Otherside

tannasg You're just mean...although I have to agree, since I'm winning this thread, you may give whoever you want a wedgie who thinks that they can win this thing.

Now, bow down before me, suckers!! I win, obey my every command!!!  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

Your in France therefore you automatically surrender and I win.  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

I'm British, I am NOT French. And all these American tourists are just amusing me. I mean, really? Why are wondering around in trainers? You only wear trainers if you are 1) Jogging 2) On your way to or from the Gym or 3) A chav. And you do NOT need a big backpack with a water bottle holder, we do actually have some sort of civilization over here in Europe...

And to the American teenager on the bus, the reason nothing is in English...IS BECAUSE WE ARE IN FRANCE AND THEY SPEAK FRENCH!!!! GOD!!! ITS NOT HARD!!! I DONT EVEN SPEAK FRENCH COS I DID GERMAN AT SCHOOL AND IM MANAGING, ITS NOT THAT HARD!!! 

Sorry, I have nothing against Americans, I've got family over there. It's just some of that teenager on the bus...*facepalm*

----------


## peace

Banned for rubbishing Americans.

----------


## Monotony

Banned because they cant even understand you if you speak proper English.

----------


## Otherside

Banned because you're banning me on the wrong thread, and I both banned you on the other thread. 

And this thread, is offically LOCKED!!!
 :lock: ****THREAD LOCK****  :lock: 

YEAH, I WIN!!!!  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

I've sent a cat to confiscate your computers therefore I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

While you guys are banning each other on this thread,


I'll just sneak in for the win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

:juggle:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!! I'M LATE FOR WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance foo:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Apparently there's a website dedicated to "Cats that look like hitler" 


Tumblr is just plain weird sometimes.

----------


## Monotony

Heil Citler!!!  ::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Dafuq?

----------


## Chantellabella

In the interest of mankind, I will now win, then close this thread. 

Mankind is saved.

Womankind also.

Well,


And dog, cat, and birdkind. 


You have to wonder who even came up with the word mankind. People aren't generally kind. 

It should be "In the interest of mangrumpy, sometimes not so grumpy, but don't cut him off on the freeway."

What was I saying? 

Oh yeah............


I win.

----------


## Otherside

Mangrumpy or manannoying, manirritable, manidiotic, manthick, mandull, manboring...

Lots of words, we should remain the whole of humanity, really.

----------


## Monotony

I win also I hate Humans, I declare that I'm my own species and screw any Humans that argues otherwise they're just a lowly human.  :damn kids:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I win also I hate Humans, I declare that I'm my own species and screw any Humans that argues otherwise they're just a lowly human.



Does this forum allow members of a different species? 

Where's the rule book?





> Mangrumpy or manannoying, manirritable, manidiotic, manthick, mandull, manboring...
> 
> Lots of words, we should remain the whole of humanity, really.



I totally hear ya. 

There are good people out there. But the minute a full moon hits or they get flustered, boom!!! Grumble grumble grumble. Those of us who work for the public tend to get hit with everybody's bad day. I just smile and kill them with kindness. Or I say, "It sounds like you're having a rough time. Let me make it better." Gets them every time.  ::): 


Oh.............


And I win!!  :Agreed:

----------


## Monotony

Nope Humans cant with this thread.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Chantellabella

Soooooooooooooo...............what species are you?

----------


## Otherside

Hes a fox, can't you see his avatar?

----------


## Chantellabella

Then does that make me a Martian? Sweet!!

Now where's that PU 36 Explosive Space Modulator? 

I  know I left it around here somewhere.



First the spammers, then the world!!!!!




Hold still earthling



Now let's see what else I can blow up



Oh goody!! A bridge! 



I claim this thread as conquered!!

----------


## Monotony

I'm obviously a shape-shifting werefox plotting to exterminate the human infestation of this planet duh.  ::

----------


## Otherside

And I'm a phoenix. So I am therefore, not human either.

----------


## Monotony

I win because Jedi are pricks, In my own play through I offered them the opportunity to live a life of luxury on Drommund Kas if they swore loyalty to Empire but nope the Jedi had to decline and get himself and them killed. Oh your letting them live and making them rich beyond their wildest dreams? Nope you sith yer evil derp gotta fight you. Ok Ill just kill you all then. 

1:33

----------


## Sagan

Hello darkness my old friend......

----------


## Otherside

I'd have chosen a life of luxary...stupid jedi.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hello darkness my old friend......



  :Hug:  But I'm a better friend than darkness. Have you had a chance to take more pics yet?

----------


## Chantellabella

> I win because Jedi are pricks, In my own play through I offered them the opportunity to live a life of luxury on Drommund Kas if they swore loyalty to Empire but nope the Jedi had to decline and get himself and them killed. Oh your letting them live and making them rich beyond their wildest dreams? Nope you sith yer evil derp gotta fight you. Ok Ill just kill you all then. 
> 
> 1:33



Jedi are great!! Did you make this video? You said "in my own video."

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'd have chosen a life of luxary...stupid jedi.



But, but, but...............we can't diss Jedi. 


Obi Won Kenobi................you're my only hope. Get these kiddos straight about The Force. 

You're busy?? How can you be busy!! You sit around in a cave all day contemplating your sandals. I mean, that's all you can see under that hooded cloak, right? 

Fine! If you won't do anything about them, I will. 

Montony, Otherside................. :bopa:

----------


## Monotony

> I'd have chosen a life of luxary...stupid jedi.



I know right?

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Rawr

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

> But I'm a better friend than darkness. Have you had a chance to take more pics yet?



 ::):  No unfortunately the weather has not been very cooperative here. Despite being mid April already

----------


## Chantellabella

> No unfortunately the weather has not been very cooperative here. Despite being mid April already



I'm telling you................you need to move here. Well, until June. The weather gets up in the 100's and kills everything we planted. But we're good till then.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> But, but, but...............we can't diss Jedi. 
> 
> 
> Obi Won Kenobi................you're my only hope. Get these kiddos straight about The Force. 
> 
> You're busy?? How can you be busy!! You sit around in a cave all day contemplating your sandals. I mean, that's all you can see under that hooded cloak, right? 
> 
> Fine! If you won't do anything about them, I will. 
> 
> Montony, Otherside.................



But, as you said, they spend all day sitting around admiring there sandals in a cave. Meanwhile, I'd rather have a more luxorious life, with my own private spaceship, manor...everything.

----------


## Chantellabella

> But, as you said, they spend all day sitting around admiring there sandals in a cave. Meanwhile, I'd rather have a more luxorious life, with my own private spaceship, manor...everything.



But they can make people think what they want them to think. I so need that talent. 

"I need a raise."
"Cut my grass."
"I'm not the sister-in-law you're looking for to dump on."

----------


## Otherside

> But they can make people think what they want them to think. I so need that talent. 
> 
> "I need a raise."
> "Cut my grass."
> "I'm not the sister-in-law you're looking for to dump on."



I'm sure thats against the jedi's way of life, they only ever use there powers for good.

----------


## Monotony

> I'm sure thats against the jedi's way of life, they only ever use there powers for good.



Actually the Jedi are major hypocrites there's at least two species that they attempted to genocide within a 5000 year timespan in SW. The actual Sith species and then w/e species General Grevious from episode 3 was originally from. That and they claim to know what's "good" for everyone else in the galaxy.

The whole Jedi Sith thing also only started because there was a single group of force users that used both sides of the Force but some of them specialized in the "light" or "dark" sides and then the lightsiders tried to kill off all the darksiders. 

So ya the Jedi are pretty bad.



Also I now win this thread  :Evil Banana:

----------


## Otherside

> Actually the Jedi are major hypocrites there's at least two species that they attempted to genocide within a 5000 year timespan in SW. The actual Sith species and then w/e species General Grevious from episode 3 was originally from. That and they claim to know what's "good" for everyone else in the galaxy.
> 
> The whole Jedi Sith thing also only started because there was a single group of force users that used both sides of the Force but some of them specialized in the "light" or "dark" sides and then the lightsiders tried to kill off all the darksiders. 
> 
> So ya the Jedi are pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I now win this thread



It still sounds cooler to say "I'm a sith lord" than "I'm a jedi who wears silly clothing." I mean, why do they dress in silly clothes?

----------


## Monotony

> It still sounds cooler to say "I'm a sith lord" than "I'm a jedi who wears silly clothing." I mean, why do they dress in silly clothes?



So that I can mix it up a bit an force choke them with their own robes? As for why they where robes it's apparently to blend in and look like a traveller. But you know almost no one out of the quadrillions of people in the star wars series actually wears robes other than, Jedi and Sith hell most Sith wear less obvious clothing or just say screw it all together and wear armour. 


I bet $100 the star wars movies by Disney either suck just as much as the prequels or are a hell of a lot better.

----------


## Otherside

> So that I can mix it up a bit an force choke them with their own robes? As for why they where robes it's apparently to blend in and look like a traveller. But you know almost no one out of the quadrillions of people in the star wars series actually wears robes other than, Jedi and Sith hell most Sith wear less obvious clothing or just say screw it all together and wear armour. 
> 
> 
> I bet $100 the star wars movies by Disney either suck just as much as the prequels or are a hell of a lot better.



As long as there not as bad as the clone wars. Which looked awful enough in the trailers. I didn't even watch them, but I haven't heard anything great bout them.

----------


## Monotony

> As long as there not as bad as the clone wars. Which looked awful enough in the trailers. I didn't even watch them, but I haven't heard anything great bout them.



Revenge of the sith and Attack of the clones sucked besides the lightsaber fights, cant believe they made that clone wars cartoon movie and the clone wars tv series was generally really bad as well. They should just make the Thrawn trilogy into movies (But they aren't doing that  :damn kids: ) Or a movie during the Old Republic hell there's endless crap they could make a good movie out of.

At least Lucas is gone now so he can stop interfering with everything. Like the bajillion edited versions of IV-VI which are all far worse then the few small scenes I've seen of what the movies actually looked like when they where originally released.

----------


## Chantellabella

I have to admit that Jar Jar Binks dropped my IQ about 20 points.

----------


## Monotony

Oh gawd ewoks and Jar-Jar, some one need to choke lucas for those horrors.  :argh:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Oh gawd ewoks and Jar-Jar, some one need to choke lucas for those horrors.



I thought about dissing the Ewoks also, but decided they were pretty good in an ambush. But why oh why did they have to look like care bears?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Ewoks and jar-jar *shivers*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...VJJfny4I#t=15s

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

http://www.youtube.com/user/undercov...?v=A8t2_ixAtCA

Is that Jedi's name Jedi Pants Not on??

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Word.

----------


## Otherside

> 







> Word.



Wow, didn't know AnxS let you use this forum on Mars. Or that you guys had internet over there.

----------


## Monotony

Winning  ::

----------


## Otherside

You wish.

----------


## Monotony

Well see your a woman and women don't have any rights in most places therefore by global majority opinion you do not have the the right to win this thread.

So I must clearly be the winner.  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

See, thing is, I live in Europe. And other here, I'm pretty sure I have rights. And therefore, seeing as I am typing from the european union where I do have rights, I therefore win.

----------


## Monotony

Nope since Europe and North america makes up less than 30% of the worlds population and the other 70% in Africa and Asia mostly disagree with you. 

So one again I win.  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Wow, didn't know AnxS let you use this forum on Mars. Or that you guys had internet over there.



We just piggyback on Earth's satellites. Sort of like a neighbor who catches a free ride on your paid wireless bill.  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

I finally win this thread  :Celebrate:

----------


## Monotony

> We just piggyback on Earth's satellites. Sort of like a neighbor who catches a free ride on your paid wireless bill.



Some's been stealing our internet and I've been unable to find out who or how. When I do I'm going to rip their arms off and beat them to death with them.  :bopa:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Some's been stealing our internet and I've been unable to find out who or how. When I do I'm going to rip their arms off and beat them to death with them.



You caught me!!!!

Now prepare to die, Earthling!








> I finally win this thread



Oh.............and I win!!!

Goody!

----------


## Sagan

After all of this time. I finally won.. YAY!  :Oh yeah:

----------


## Monotony

Nope I win  :thanks:

----------


## Chantellabella



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

You're dead.

----------


## peace

*Sorry folks you snooze you lose!*

----------


## Otherside

...nope, sorry.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Yay!!!  :Celebrate: 

 Ok, but question. Doesn't Jar Jar's people live in the water? Seems like he would have no problem with that fall into the water. 

I haven't seen the movie in so long. Did he die with the fall?

----------


## Monotony

> Yay!!! 
> 
>  Ok, but question. Doesn't Jar Jar's people live in the water? Seems like he would have no problem with that fall into the water. 
> 
> I haven't seen the movie in so long. Did he die with the fall?



Sadly no, that was a deleted scene he manages to escape  :damn kids:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Sadly no, that was a deleted scene he manages to escape



Damn George Lucas!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Nein

----------


## Otherside

Argh!!! Ich habe gewonnen! Ja, habe ich gewonnen! Sie haben verloren! Warum? Weil habe Andere-seite gewonnen und also, haben sie verloren! Ha ha ha ha ha...

----------


## Monotony

Ja, ich habe gewonnen danke.

----------


## Otherside

> Ja, ich habe gewonnen danke.



Ja, *HABE* ich gewonnen, danke.

Wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong.

----------


## peace

Your wrong and I'm right, I'm glad we agree on something.

----------


## Otherside

Nein, gewinne ich immer. Du bist ein dummkopf.

----------


## peace

Clever little puddin', but only a fool knows he's beaten and that is you my little muffin.

----------


## Otherside

Nein, gewinne ich, weil bin ich toll.

----------


## Monotony

Mae'n rhaid i chi fod yn anghywir merch, nad ydych yn wych fi yw'r un mawr.

----------


## Otherside

Netter Versuch. Aber, habt du Google Translate benutzen.

----------


## Monotony

I'm clearly great, you cant seem to get enough of me. : Rofl:

----------


## Otherside

Oh yes. You are great. But I, fox, are greater than you, and always shall be.

----------


## peace

I win you lose and that is the way it will always be.

----------


## Otherside

I think not. I've already defeated Monotony, I can defeat you as well.

----------


## Monotony

False I win for eternity.

----------


## Otherside

No Monotony. You are on the "people who loose this thread" list. I defeated you. And therefore, I can defeat tannasg and anyone else who decides to pop in and delude themselves by thinking they can win this thing.

----------


## Monotony

You are now on the "gag" list, I cant hear you! blah blah blah can only hear the sound of my victory!!! blah blah blah *fingers in ears*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

No, you do not not. I WIN. And I will continue to win. I will always win. You are just deluding yourself. It will be easier for you if you accept the truth sooner rather than later.

----------


## Monotony

*waves hand* Monotony is the victor.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

This is monotonous!

----------


## peace

Life is what you make it !

----------


## Chantellabella

It's a sad sad day when I need Google translate just to win this thread. 

In English: Win 

In Chinese: 胜利 

In French: Victoire 

In German: gweinn 

In Italian: vittoria 

In Greek: κερδίστε 

In Japanese: 勝利 

In Korean: 승리 

In Portuguese: vitÃ³ria 

In Russian: выигрыш 

In Spanish: triunfo

----------


## Otherside

Nein, gewinne ich. Immer, werde ich gewinnen.

(And I am not using google translate.)

----------


## Chantellabella

.
.
.
.
.


I just said it in sign language.  ::): 

I'm fluent in sign language, btw. My father was deaf and my granddaughter uses it to communicate because she does not speak much.

----------


## Otherside

I've never learnt it, but I'm partially deaf in my right ear. 

I like your sig, BTW. Be grateful that someone is brave enough to fight for your "right to complain"

----------


## Monotony

I win danke.

----------


## Otherside

I see we are now taking this winning thing outside of the thread. I think we need a prize, really. And a trophy. 

This is getting serious now.

----------


## Monotony

You have 666 posts therefore I win.

----------


## Otherside

I got to 666??? Ha ha!!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Boo! 

Do a little dance, make a little love   :Evil Banana: 
Get down tonight, get down tonight
Do a little dance, make a little love
Get down tonight, get down tonight

----------


## peace

I win and you lose it is that simple!

----------


## Ironman

> It's a sad sad day when I need Google translate just to win this thread. 
> 
> In English: Win 
> 
> In Chinese: 胜利 
> 
> In French: Victoire 
> 
> In German: gweinn 
> ...




Hungarian - győzelem   (not easy to say  That o is like saying "EE" with your mouth still shaped like an O.)

so it would be (DJOE-zellem)

I just learned a new word  ::): .

----------


## Otherside

In Albanian-Fitoj (Sounds like Fee-oy)

So I Win is "una fee-oy"

----------


## Monotony

I win give up bird.

----------


## Otherside

Never!!!

----------


## peace

Never say never!

----------


## Otherside

War.

----------


## Trendsetter

I won  ::

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Trendsetter

:Snack:

----------


## Otherside

:wedgie:

----------


## Trendsetter

::

----------


## Otherside

:group hug:

----------


## Trendsetter

:lurk:

----------


## Monotony

:blah:

----------


## Chantellabella

:Fish:

----------


## Monotony

:Pot:

----------


## peace

:bump:

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Trendsetter

:riot:

----------


## Monotony

Nome I'm still supreme.

----------


## Otherside

> Nome I'm still supreme.



How many times do we need to go over this? I'm afraid you did not win this thread.

----------


## peace

:mask:  As usual I reign supreme.  :boogie:

----------


## Monotony

> How many times do we need to go over this? I'm afraid you did not win this thread.



 :Don't get it:

----------


## Otherside

> 



War.

----------


## Monotony

> War.

----------


## Otherside

Whatever. I can't be bothered. Let's just have cake instead!!!

----------


## Monotony

I eat the muffin of power I win.

----------


## Otherside

No, you do not.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Monotony

Yes, I do so.

----------


## Otherside

You really don't, and there is several reasons why. Because according to my post count, I spend way to much time on here and the banned game =/

----------


## Monotony

Then you should just surrender and let me win.   :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

Okay. You win.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

NOPE!!!! YOU DONT!!!!

----------


## Monotony

:fight:

----------


## peace

:Poke:

----------


## Otherside

Yeah yeah, you keep imagining that you're winning this thing. You do that.

----------


## Monotony

> Yeah yeah, you keep imagining that you're winning this thing. You do that.

----------


## Chantellabella

In the interest of mankind, this thread will be closed, naming me the ultimate time, space and dimension winner. 

News at 11.

----------


## Monotony

:blah:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Speak Monotony, speak!!! Spit it out!! What are you trying to say?  :Confused:

----------


## Otherside

> In the interest of mankind, this thread will be closed, naming me the ultimate time, space and dimension winner. 
> 
> News at 11.



I think you may have got confused. This isn't the crazy talk thread, it's the last post wins thread.

----------


## Monotony

> I think you may have got confused. This isn't the crazy talk thread, it's the last post wins thread.



Wrong again girly it's the Monotony wins thread.  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> Wrong again girly it's the Monotony wins thread.



Now that's just crazy talk!  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> Now that's just crazy talk!

----------


## Ironman

Happy Tuesday!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Now that's just crazy talk!



You beat me to it!  ::):

----------


## Otherside

In my honest opinion, both your martian very anrgy indeed self and the fox thing are both talking crazy. Otherwise, you'd both have accepted that only I, Otherside, can win.

----------


## Monotony

Don't make me send HK-47 after you.

----------


## Otherside

Being threatened by HK-47 makes me very angry. Very angry indeed.

----------


## Monotony

Then you should let me win  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

1.....2....3....4....5...6

Still alive...

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

:lock:

----------


## Chantellabella

> In my honest opinion, both your martian very anrgy indeed self and the fox thing are both talking crazy. Otherwise, you'd both have accepted that only I, Otherside, can win.



Would you like me to send in the pigeons for verification on this? I heard them talking the other day about how I should technically win the thread because I, in fact, started the thread, thereby making me owner, OP, lord and master of the thread. 

I feel that you and the others should bow down to my greatness, get me a crown and a water with lemon, oh and a footstool. 

Have I left anything out? 

 ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> 1.....2....3....4....5...6
> 
> Still alive...



If you would have stopped at 5 you could have had a poem.

----------


## Otherside

> Would you like me to send in the pigeons for verification on this? I heard them talking the other day about how I should technically win the thread because I, in fact, started the thread, thereby making me owner, OP, lord and master of the thread. 
> 
> I feel that you and the others should bow down to my greatness, get me a crown and a water with lemon, oh and a footstool. 
> 
> Have I left anything out?



Yes. I will disintergrate you if you don't bow down to me. 

BTW, had no idea what your avatar was so I googled it. Man, I can't stop laughing now. 





Why don't they make this show anymore?!?!? 

I'm never really going to grow up. 





> If you would have stopped at 5 you could have had a poem.



Allen threatened to kill me. Blame him.

----------


## peace



----------


## Chantellabella

> Yes. I will disintergrate you if you don't bow down to me. 
> 
> BTW, had no idea what your avatar was so I googled it. Man, I can't stop laughing now. 
> 
> Why don't they make this show anymore?!?!? 
> 
> I'm never really going to grow up. 
> 
> 
> ...



Greatest cartoon character on the planet! 

Now earthling......................prepare to die!!!

----------


## Otherside

> Greatest cartoon character on the planet! 
> 
> Now earthling......................prepare to die!!!



And you still would not win this thread, even by using that disintergrating...thing...whatever it is.

----------


## Trendsetter

> And you still would not win this thread, even by using that disintergrating...thing...whatever it is.



Because I just won, who-hoo  ::

----------


## Monotony

> And you still would not win this thread, even by using that disintergrating...thing...whatever it is.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Because I just won, who-hoo



Oh no you dint!

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



No, I'm sure you dint either!

----------


## Chantellabella

> And you still would not win this thread, even by using that disintergrating...thing...whatever it is.



PU (or QU)-36 Explosive Space Modulator. It's kind of up in the air which one was the original 36 explosive space modulator model. There's the QU camp and the PU camp. 

I fluctuate.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Chantellabella

This thread gets more and more random every day.  ::

----------


## Monotony

I win

----------


## Chantellabella

Now you've gone from random to blunt. 

I feel like I'm in some kind of LSD trip on this thread.

----------


## peace

Being the most random in this thread means I automatically win!  ::

----------


## Monotony

> Now you've gone from random to blunt. 
> 
> I feel like I'm in some kind of* LSD trip on this thread*.

----------


## Trendsetter

To add a little positivity here, I think everyone who participated in this thread is a winner. Technically, didn't we all have the last post at some time before someone came right after?  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I agree that we are all winners in life.  ::):  



But........................


I win! 


*sneaking away quickly*

----------


## Trendsetter

Now I win!  ::):

----------


## Otherside

If I ever get modding powers I am sooo locking this thread.  :lock: 

I WIN!!!!

----------


## peace

Dream on I'm the only winner round here.  :Poke:

----------


## Monotony

No that would me me.

----------


## Otherside

No me.

----------


## Monotony

No me.

----------


## peace

:juggle:  :juggle:

----------


## Monotony

:dance foo:

----------


## Otherside

Wonder who will get post 1000 on here...I think there should be some prize for the person who manages to be the person to post the 1000th winning post.

----------


## Monotony

> Wonder who will get post 1000 on here...I think there should be some prize for the person who manages to be the person to post the 1000th winning post.

----------


## Otherside

> 



You already sent me that meme.

New rule...no repetition allowed on this thread. Instant disqualification.

----------


## Monotony

> You already sent me that meme.
> 
> New rule...no repetition allowed on this thread. Instant disqualification.



I can always resort to plan X the systematic elimination of Humans.

----------


## Otherside

> I can always resort to plan X the systematic elimination of Humans.



New game...last person standing wins. It's the anxiety space hunger games...  :fight:

----------


## Monotony

> New game...last person standing wins. It's the anxiety space hunger games...



We... I want the planet but first we must remove the vermin.

----------


## Otherside

> We... I want the planet but first we must remove the vermin.



Kill anyone who reads the Daily Mail...

----------


## peace

:Spider:

----------


## Monotony

> Kill anyone who reads the Daily Mail...



You changed your avatar again so I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

Hunger Games, huh? Ok. So the horn goes off and I run straight for the cornucopia. I grab a (QU/PU) 36 Explosive Space Modulator, a bottle of water, and a stick. 

I drink down the water because I'm thirsty, throw the stick in the direction of all of yous to get your attention. I mean after all........ a fox and a wolf (and maybe a waterfall) would be attracted to sticks. It's play fetch time!!! 

Then when you guys are distracted, I zap the bejeebies outta ya. 


Where's my crown? Do I get to wear fancy clothes and ride in a really cool train now? Oh and I'd like some of those pastries also. Oh and I want that apartment on the 12th floor. (btw, I can't wait till Catching Fire comes out).

----------


## Monotony

> Kill anyone who reads the Daily Mail...



Now that you mention it I am rather hungry I think your arm might taste pretty good after being bbq and with some SW&S sauce. 


wait whut?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Now that you mention it I am rather hungry I think your arm might taste pretty good after being bbq and with some SW&S sauce. 
> 
> 
> wait whut?



I was a tad confused about the Daily Mail too. But I've grown accustomed to the randomness and weirdness of this thread.

----------


## Monotony

People who read the Toronto star should be sterilized.

----------


## Otherside

Daily Mail=VERY crap tabloid newspaper that likes to blame the worlds problems on single mothers, immigrants, teenagers, people on disability allowance, retired pensioners, anyone who isn't a middle class racist nationlist who's probably overweight, wears socks and sandals, and talks rubbish. It likes to exagerate things and [BEEP] start. Even gets a couple of [BEEP] starting arguments over on the Other Place, a lot of people take it for fact. 

Some of the headlines they've had are:


"Bugs flying around with wings are flying bugs" (No [BEEP]?)
"Diana was still alive hours before she died"
""They danced in the street when Hitler died too" Drama teacher who organized Thatcher death parties remains unrepentant as it's revealed she has breast implants"
"Warning: Reading in Black and white may cause eye cancer"
"Obesity is being fuelled by gender bending chemicals in toys and in cans"

----------


## Monotony

Sounds just like the Toronto Star.

----------


## Otherside

> Sounds just like the Toronto Star.



I'd read that, but I'm trying to avoid getting eye cancer, and obviously, as the fact was in that news crap, it's obvioulsly true. Since you typed that in black, I am afraid, therefore, that I can't read it.

----------


## Monotony

Well I guess I win then.

----------


## Otherside

​No you don't. I win.





> Hunger Games, huh? Ok. So the horn goes off and I run straight for the cornucopia. I grab a (QU/PU) 36 Explosive Space Modulator, a bottle of water, and a stick.







> I drink down the water because I'm thirsty, throw the stick in the direction of all of yous to get your attention. I mean after all........ a fox and a wolf (and maybe a waterfall) would be attracted to sticks. It's play fetch time!!! 
> 
> Then when you guys are distracted, I zap the bejeebies outta ya. 
> 
> 
> Where's my crown? Do I get to wear fancy clothes and ride in a really cool train now? Oh and I'd like some of those pastries also. Oh and I want that apartment on the 12th floor. (btw, I can't wait till Catching Fire comes out).

----------


## Monotony

You said you where a ginger, therefore you have no soul, therefore you can not win. Therefore I am the victor.

----------


## Otherside

I win because I have no soul, and I can, therefore, think rationally without that stupid soul thing getting in the way.  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> *I win* because I have no soul, and I can, therefore, think rationally without that stupid soul thing getting in the way.

----------


## Sagan

:wedgie:

----------


## Otherside

^ What he said.  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> ^ What he said.



You don't know the little trees secret therefore you cant win.

----------


## Otherside

> You don't know the little trees secret therefore you cant win.



_
Picea abies_ ​ ::):

----------


## Monotony

Banned for surrendering in some odd language.  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Otherside

> Banned for surrendering in some odd language.



Did you skip biology at school or what?

----------


## Monotony

> Did you skip biology at school or what?



Biology sounds boring, I win you lose get used to it girl.  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

> ​No you don't. I win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdan
> [/FONT]



I want one of those.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Biology sounds boring, I win you lose get used to it girl.



Biology is boring until you dissect a crawfish the day you go to a crawfish boil. Then you get to sit there while people are chowing down that New Orleans good eating and tell them all about their entree. I grossed out half a dozen people in one body part discussion. *evil grin*   

Aw, now I want some crawfish.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Well you certaintly don't win. Honestly, I know that guys annoying, but did you really have to send out the mob with pitchforks and torches...

Oh wait! He posted fish on one of the threads I made to spam! Yup, send out the mob.

Who the effing hell is Limmy anyway?!?!
*
Edit*-A guy who has an fan group dedicated to him. Two, in fact. And a hate group.

*Double Edit*-I am definatley more awesome than Limmy.

----------


## Monotony

Bieber and fans must burn!

----------


## Otherside

> Bieber and fans must burn!



http://www.sploder.com/games/members...stin-bieber-2/

Not sure what the point of that is, actually. I have yet to kill Justin Bieber.


Edit-Okay, what the [BEEP] was that? There was a robot, an evil wizard, but not Justin Bieber...

----------


## Monotony

I was going to begrudgingly say that you are indeed more awesome then whoever this "limmy" fellow is however before I could windows blue-screened on me so I shall take that as a sign from god that you are a witch!!!

----------


## Otherside

ARGHHH!!! ANXIETYSPACE WONT LET ME POST!!!

I'm not a witch, this forum is just possessed by the ghost of Justin Bieber who I killed. And who also lost his monkey. Or something.

----------


## Monotony

God naggy women even found there way into space

http://www.watchcartoononline.com/mo...english-dubbed

----------


## Otherside

Whatever. I am still more awesome than Limmy.  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> Whatever. I am still more awesome than Limmy.

----------


## toaster little

Banned for thinking you're so awesome.

----------


## Otherside

Allen, that guy ^ agrees with me. I am more awesome than you, and I am definatley more awesome than Limmy.

And I also win zis thread.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

> Allen, that guy ^ agrees with me. I am more awesome than you, and I am definatley more awesome than Limmy.
> 
> And I also win zis thread.



You should just give up and go do something more productive like oh I don't know maybe making me a turkey sandwich.  :Tongue:

----------


## toaster little

> You should just give up and go do something more productive like oh I don't know maybe making me a turkey sandwich.



Banned for being so sexist.

----------


## Monotony

> Banned for being so sexist.



Dear toaster little

We are sorry to have to inform you that you are hereby effective immediately.

----------


## toaster little

> Dear toaster little
> 
> We are sorry to have to inform you that you are hereby effective immediately.



Banned because that has no effect.

----------


## Otherside

> You should just give up and go do something more productive like oh I don't know maybe making me a turkey sandwich.





Sorry, we don't do deliveries to Canada.





> Dear toaster little
> 
> We are sorry to have to inform you that you are hereby effective immediately.



And what are you doing on Club Penguin??!!

----------


## Sagan

*Oh well.*

----------


## Chantellabella

And the little bear said, "somebody's been eating my porridge and they ate it all up."

----------


## toaster little

Banned for talking about The Hokey Pokey.

----------


## Otherside

Wait, I didn't get post 1000 on this thread? Pissed.

----------


## Monotony

> Wait, I didn't get post 1000 on this thread? Pissed.



U mad girly?

----------


## Otherside

> U mad girly?



Im annoyed that you wasted it on putting up a Club penguin ban message!!!

----------


## Monotony

> Im annoyed that you wasted it on putting up a Club penguin ban message!!!



What should I have used it to threaten to fill your exhaust port with shaving cream?

----------


## Chantellabella

While you guys are playing here...................


I'll just step in and take the crown.


Resume.

----------


## Otherside

I put poison in the crown so when you put it on, you die. I was hoping one of the others would put it on.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I put poison in the crown so when you put it on, you die. I was hoping one of the others would put it on.



Are you kidding? With as much hair dye as I've used over the years, you could put arsenic on my head and it wouldn't phase me.

----------


## Monotony

I win I also claim my 1337 crown of Ice.

----------


## Otherside

I am member number 729. Therefore, I win.

Is Joker 1 or something? Why couldn't I have been 1?

No, he's 190, Ventura's 2...so who's 1 then?

Oh, it's the Anxiety Space account....righttttt...that's not really a person though, is it?

----------


## Monotony

I'm 327 I beat you  :Tongue:

----------


## peace

:hide:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I am member number 729. Therefore, I win.
> 
> Is Joker 1 or something? Why couldn't I have been 1?
> 
> No, he's 190, Ventura's 2...so who's 1 then?
> 
> Oh, it's the Anxiety Space account....righttttt...that's not really a person though, is it?



Where do you find out what number you are?

----------


## Otherside

> Where do you find out what number you are?



If you click on your profile and before your name in the web address, there's a number.

----------


## Chantellabella

> If you click on your profile and before your name in the web address, there's a number.



Oh ok. It looks like I'm 225.

----------


## Otherside

1-Anxiety Space
2-Ventura
3-Invalid user specified
4-CaduceusGUILT
5-Neptunus/Anteros
6-rachelchloe
7-Ironman/MM
8-Colleen
9-day 1
10-hiimjason
11-Dan (Who is apparently Kiirby, or something)
12-AussiePea
13-KC1895
14-MrHitThat
15-m
16-panda
17-WintersTale
18-keskerious
19-Skippy
20-Cheesecake

I could spend all day doing this, and just call everyone by there number.

Has anyone here seen The Prisoner, BTW? British show, so maybe not.

----------


## Monotony

Bad Girl I win  :bopa:

----------


## peace

Nope I win.  :Cape:

----------


## Monotony

Nope I win  :Oh yeah:

----------


## Otherside

500 and 327...no, you do NOT win.

----------


## Monotony

> 500 and 327...no, you do NOT win.



How much simpler do I have to make this for you girlly?  :Tongue: 

I

AM

THE

REAL

WINNER

----------


## Otherside

> How much simpler do I have to make this for you girlly? 
> 
> I
> 
> AM
> 
> THE
> 
> REAL
> ...



Could you spell that out in pictures? I might understand it then.

----------


## Monotony

> Could you spell that out in pictures? I might understand it then.



I'll try using correction then.  :Tongue: 
Watching the old Gundam's from the 80's makes me miss the days where you could smack someone for being a moron. Now a day's it's "legal" to be a douche or an idiot.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Otherside

> I'll try using correction then. 
> Watching the old Gundam's from the 80's makes me miss the days where you could smack someone for being a moron. Now a day's it's "legal" to be a douche or an idiot.



Wait, what? There was a day when everybody wasn't an idiot.

----------


## Monotony

> Wait, what? There was a day when everybody wasn't an idiot.



Sadly no but you could smack them into line to minimize damage done by their stupidity. Now everybody is allowed to derp 24/7 especially people in charge of everything they're all too incompetent.

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Otherside

:dance foo: 

What is that green thing BTW?

----------


## peace

:Joint: Its  marijuana   ::

----------


## Monotony

:Crossed Arms:  :bopa:

----------


## Sagan

In yo face

----------


## Monotony

Wrong my face looks nothing like that try again and don't fail next time.  :spank:

----------


## Otherside



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. Now there's dead animals on this thread. 


I'm starting to worry about you guys.  :Sly:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

:damn kids:

----------


## Ironman

::):

----------


## Monotony

:lock:

----------


## Sagan

egh fuckt it all to hell  :mask:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I love it!! LOL!

----------


## Chantellabella

> egh fuckt it all to hell



What did I do???!!!! 

 :Hug: 

Where's that cute koala lover around here? Sounds like a koala hug emergency.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Ok. We can lock it about.............................................  ...........



NOW!  ::):

----------


## Sagan

Nothing serious   :mask:

----------


## Monotony

::

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



 :Hug:

----------


## Monotony

:damn kids:

----------


## peace

:Cape:

----------


## Monotony

:dazed:

----------


## peace

:Cape:

----------


## Monotony

:dance foo:

----------


## peace

:Cape:  :Cape:  :Cape:  :Cape:

----------


## Chantellabella

Thank you smiley supermen for coming to my "I win" party!  :sparkles:

----------


## Monotony

:bat:

----------


## peace

:Cape:  :Cape:  :Cape:  :Cape:

----------


## Chantellabella

So................

Is this some kind of new synchronized Olympic event?

----------


## peace

********

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

:Cape: 
******

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> ********



And now...................

the lateral move. 

They should be wearing bathing caps.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I need this to use at work. Every time somebody says something really out there like "I need to find a book that I read as a child. It was blue (I think) and I think there was a bear on the front.............or maybe a fish. 

I could just flip my monitor around and play this video.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

:spank:

----------


## Monotony

:spank:

----------


## peace

:bat:

----------


## Monotony

::

----------


## peace

:bopa:

----------


## Otherside

So I'm gone a while and Hitler invades this thead? Do I have to fight him for victory as well?

----------


## Monotony

Yes, but unfortunately for you I have a cat sitting on my lap so therefore I can not be defeated, because Holly Jolly will kick your ass.  :Tongue:

----------


## peace

:Cape:  :Cape:  :Cape:  :Cape:  :Cape:  :Cape:  :Cape:  :Cape:

----------


## Otherside

:Pirate:   :Ninja:

----------


## peace

:riot:

----------


## Monotony

I must regrettably inform you that since neither of you are members of the party you are not able to win at things such as this thread.

----------


## peace

:drawing:

----------


## Monotony

:bopa:

----------


## peace

:Pot:

----------


## Monotony

Banned from posting in this thread.  :bam:

----------


## peace

:Razz:

----------


## Otherside

He banned you. So technically, I win.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Then, the semi barrels down on them and we have chicken casserole tonight! 

Oh wait. 

What we talking about?

----------


## peace

:Snack:

----------


## Monotony

> He banned you. So technically, I win.



Don't make me ban you as well.

----------


## Otherside

> 



Pretty epic, actually. 





> Don't make me ban you as well.



You're banned. For good. Permantly. Irreversibly.

----------


## Monotony

> Pretty epic, actually. 
> 
> 
> 
> You're banned. For good. Permantly. Irreversibly.

----------


## Otherside

Ja ja ja.  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> Ja ja ja.

----------


## peace

You lose for advertising foul language therefore I win.  :banana guy:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

:riot:

----------


## peace

:Oh yeah:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

:Eyebrow:

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm going to have to hire a babysitter for this thread. I leave for a day and the place runs amok!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



See? Let me google "forum babysitters" to see if I can get one quickly.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

:Confused:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

:alone:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Posting pictures of robots does not win you this thread.

----------


## Monotony

> Posting pictures of robots does not win you this thread.



If your saying I didn't win even though I did then...

I will severely pollute the earth so that it is no longer capable of supporting 7 billion vermin I mean humans.

----------


## Otherside

You didn't win. Because there can only be one winner of this thread, and thats me.

----------


## Monotony

False the winner currently is the Illuminate, cus they have all the fools by the balls.  :Rofl:

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Chantellabella

:drawing: 

 :Confused: 

 :drawing: 

 :Yes: 

 :drawing: 

 :Sly: 

 :drawing: 

 :Eyebrow: 

 :drawing: 

 :: 

 :drawing: 

 :anyone:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

:Razz:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

I'm going to have to put you in the time out corner for that one.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Chantellabella

And the dish ran away with the spoon. 

The End.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Ironman

> 



Awwww.....thanks  :Rofl:   In honor of my OFFICIAL 1,000th post on Mother's Day

 :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Monotony

:blah:

----------


## Sagan

*St Elmo's Fire*

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

:Rain:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



  :Hug:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:Oh yeah:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Ok. Now I'm going to throw up.  :: 

Stop spinning will ya!!!

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Monotony

:Ninja:

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

Stalin worshippers aren't welcome here you hereby forfeit your ability to ever win this thread.

----------


## peace

*Trotsky says nyet*

----------


## Monotony

You forfeited any ability to win therefore I win.

----------


## L

TÃ¡ na ballaÃ* ag Ã©isteacht.

----------


## Monotony

You cant win with jibber jabber.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## L

:Razz:

----------


## Monotony

:Rain:

----------


## L

:Hug: 



>

----------


## peace

:Hats off:

----------


## Monotony

:dance foo:

----------


## peace

:Gun:

----------


## Monotony

:Poke:

----------


## peace

:Cape:

----------


## Monotony

:mask:

----------


## peace

:Snack:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

:koala:

----------


## Monotony

::

----------


## peace

:bricks:

----------


## Monotony

:Pirate:

----------


## Chantellabella

While you guys are playing with the smileys...............I'll just stop by and win.


Carry on.

----------


## Monotony

false I'll win now.

----------


## peace

:argue:

----------


## Chantellabella

Break out the fighting anthem!

La Marseillaise 
by 
Claude-Joseph Rouget de Lisle. 

Allons enfants de la patrie, 
Le jour de gloire est arriv? 
Contre nous de la tyrannie 
L'?tendard sanglant est lev? 
Entendez vous dans les campagnes, 
Mugir ces f?roces soldats? 
Ils viennent jusque dans nos bras 
Egorger nos fils, nos compagnes! 

Refrain 

Aux armes, citoyens! 
Formez vos bataillons! 
Marchons! Marchons! 
Qu'un sang impur 
Abreuve nos sillons! 

Amour sacr? de la patrie, 
Conduis, soutiens nos bras vengeurs! 
Libert?, Libert? cherie, 
Combats avec tes defenseurs! 
Sous nos drapeaux, que la victoire 
Accoure ? tes males accents! 
Que tes ennemis expirants 
Voient ton triomphe et notre gloire! 

Refrain 

Nous entrerons dans la carri?re 
Quand nos ain?s n'y seront plus; 
Nous y trouverons leur poussi?re 
Et la trace de leurs vertus. 
Bien moins jaloux de leur survivre 
Que de partager leur cercueil, 
Nous aurons le sublime orgueil 
De les venger ou de les suivre! 


source: http://www.lyricsondemand.com/

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

:Ninja:

----------


## Monotony

:spank:

----------


## peace

:hide:

----------


## Monotony

:juggle:

----------


## peace

:dont go:

----------


## Monotony

This thread...

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

So I make it onto the FBI's blacklist and Monotony isnt winning? Ah, I guessed wrong.

At least I can rewin this thread again.

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Monotony

> So I make it onto the* FBI's blacklist* and Monotony isnt winning? Ah, I guessed wrong.
> 
> At least I can rewin this thread again.



I'm completely innocent I had nothing to do with putting you on it, it also has nothing to do with the illuminati.  ::

----------


## peace

Monotony and Otherside you two know that you can never win, so quit while your ahead and save yourself from the further pain of losing.

----------


## Monotony

Otherside temporary truce to deal with tannasg and dispose of the body?

----------


## Otherside

> Otherside temporary truce to deal with tannasg and dispose of the body?



Agreed. But after we've got rid of him, it's back to all-out open warfare.

----------


## Monotony

Fine I'll still win at warfare.  ::

----------


## Ironman

> *St Elmo's Fire*




 :Rofl:   Daaaaaaaaang - he taking action!!!!

----------


## Monotony

If any one thinks someone other than my self is going to win this thread then they're going to have to...

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Sagan

I are win!!

----------


## Monotony

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Chantellabella

Closed.

Done.

Mine.

Sorry.

You lose.

----------


## Monotony

:Ninja:

----------


## Chantellabella

Even ninjas lose.

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Boogie!!

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## peace

:Guitarist:

----------


## Monotony

:riot:

----------


## peace

:Penguin:

----------


## Chantellabella



----------


## Monotony

Nope I have magic powers to summon things therefore I summon my crown for my victory in this thread.


http://anxietyspace.com/forums/member.php/327-Monotony

----------


## Chantellabella



----------


## Monotony

Then it's a good thing im a god and not human.

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

Don't make me unleash the swarm

----------


## peace

You asked for it.

----------


## Monotony

Well if there's enough of whatever those are to kill all those giant monsters I think they can manage to slay a single land whale.

----------


## Sagan

proctalgia fugax

----------


## Sagan

asscheek atrophy

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

No, you do not.

This game is really annoying me. So...arrow keys to move, mouse to fight, click the thing at the bottom for spells, J to jump...I need three hands for this. Can't even get past the first five minutes of it. I blame the crappy user interface of 1995.

----------


## Chantellabella

*sneaks in*

*looks around*


She dunks!!!!!


Scores!!!!!!!!!


I win!

----------


## Monotony

> No, you do not.
> 
> This game is really annoying me. So...arrow keys to move, mouse to fight, click the thing at the bottom for spells, J to jump...I need three hands for this. Can't even get past the first five minutes of it. I blame the crappy user interface of 1995.



Like me winning
 

Also if your going to play a game from the 90's you should be playing Daggerfall. Which I keep meaning to do my self.

http://www.elderscrolls.com/daggerfall/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/dosb...r.exe/download

----------


## Otherside

I was actually trying to play Arena. I've got dagerfall downloaded somewhere, I just need to get this Dosbox thing going. 

It's pathetic. I keep getting killed by 2D cartoon goblins.

----------


## Monotony

Did you even get out of the first dungeon? Apparently one of the developers only managed that once out of 20 times.  :: 

I keep meaning to play the New dlc for skyrim but I keep adding more and more and more mods. Then trouble shooting then playing for like 3 hours than going and browsing the web for more mods  :doh: 

I should just go play Morrowind that doesn't need any mods to make it fun except for the complete texture overhaul.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> Did you even get out of the first dungeon? Apparently one of the developers only managed that once out of 20 times. 
> 
> I keep meaning to play the New dlc for skyrim but I keep adding more and more and more mods. Then trouble shooting then playing for like 3 hours than going and browsing the web for more mods 
> 
> I should just go play Morrowind that doesn't need any mods to make it fun except for the complete texture overhaul.



No, I kept jumping over the water and being killed by sixty five zombies before I could even kill them with my sword. It's annoying. 

I need to actually play Morrowind. Does my character always have to start in prison? I mean Arena...Prison, but somehow, the key was inside cell. I mean, come on!!! Not even a complete idiot would leave the key to a prison cell...in the cell. Daggerfall...trapped in a cave, so not prison. Morrowind...Prison. Oblivion...Prison, for some reason. Skyrim...about to get my head chopped off, so not prison but yeah...not the best circumstances either.

And Dragonborn is alright, haven't been to Solstheim much lately, or much at all, probably should. The boss was pathetic though.

----------


## Monotony

Now that you mention it... no you pretty much need to be a poor, prison bum at the start of the game.

Oh you become the greatest mage, warrior, thief ect in the land within three months? Wish I could tell all the beggars bothering me for a septim that.

I used to be a bum like you, but then I killed a bunch of bandits, dragons, daedra, necromances, bears, wolves, more bandits, draugr, dragon priests, skeletons, trolls, the entire imperial legion or stormcloak army, werewolves, vampires ect ect ect and now I'm filthy rich and have god like powers. I also have better clothes than the god damn emperor. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/ima...1368206319.jpg

SO GET A GOD DAMN JOB YOU GOOD FOR NOTHING BUM!  :damn kids:

----------


## Monotony

OMG this cave is imposibruu

Wow they need to stop making games so easy now a days you should still be getting your [BEEP] handed to you in the first 15 minutes of the game.

----------


## Sagan

UNLEASH THE HOUNDS!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

The End.

----------


## Sagan

Is only the beginning

----------


## Chantellabella

You jest.

----------


## Sagan

*jest*/jest/
Noun
A thing said or done for amusement; a joke.





Verb
Speak or act in a joking manner.





Synonyms
_noun_.
joke - jape - fun - banter - pleasantry - gag - mockery


_verb_.
joke - jape - banter - trifle







NO

----------


## Chantellabella

> *jest*/jest/
> Noun
> A thing said or done for amusement; a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verb
> ...



I never joke. 

Ok. I can't even say that with a straight face.  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> OMG this cave is imposibruu
> 
> Wow they need to stop making games so easy now a days you should still be getting your [BEEP] handed to you in the first 15 minutes of the game.



On Daggerfall? Tell me about it. A bat attacks me. "Can't attack with this weapon". Oh great, what the crap am I supposed to attack it with then??? They've evem dumped me with useless spells!!!

I got past the dungeon on Arena though.  :boogie:  And I get out...and nobody will talk to me because I'm a "barbaric elf" 

Jeez, I'm not even gonna bother saving the world anymore.

----------


## Monotony

> On Daggerfall? Tell me about it. A bat attacks me. "Can't attack with this weapon". Oh great, what the crap am I supposed to attack it with then??? They've evem dumped me with useless spells!!!
> 
> I got past the dungeon on Arena though.  And I get out...and nobody will talk to me because I'm a "barbaric elf" 
> 
> Jeez, I'm not even gonna bother saving the world anymore.



I went with an archer it was bloody impossible with a mage. Out of spellpoints. You cant rest here enemys are nearby.

I killed the entire dungeon before I found the damn exit on my archer then kinda got bored after going to town and getting a quest and running around trying to get to the damn tavern because the map was being stupid ok I'm facing that way.... NOPE NOPE no its behind and to you left now.

 :Sly:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> I went with an archer it was bloody impossible with a mage. Out of spellpoints. You cant rest here enemys are nearby.
> 
> I killed the entire dungeon before I found the damn exit on my archer then kinda got bored after going to town and getting a quest and running around trying to get to the damn tavern because the map was being stupid ok I'm facing that way.... NOPE NOPE no its behind and to you left now.



Well then, why should you bother saving the world if they give you a map thats useless? I mean, honestly, do you think I run around freezing cold mountains killing Dragons out of the goodness of my own heart? Or that I leapt in Oblivion and fought a bunch of weird looking red and black Daedra dudes because I was concerned that they'd invade the world? Errrr....no.

----------


## Chantellabella

And now.....................


A fish.

----------


## Otherside

Subject change, we are now talking about fish.



Start talking about Fish.

----------


## Monotony

Fish in skyrim are annoying you cant attack them in the water and then they run away and hide once your reach the shore.  :damn kids: 

I should mod my self a nuke spell that kills everything for 20 cells.

----------


## Otherside

> Fish in skyrim are annoying you cant attack them in the water and then they run away and hide once your reach the shore. 
> 
> I should mod my self a nuke spell that kills everything for 20 cells.



I just don't bother with them. They're just...fish. I saw something the other day about the online thing. And you can fish with your friends. That sounds....fun. Seriously. I do not play a fantasy RPG to go fishing.

----------


## Monotony

I've been fishing, dreadfully boring. Now fishing with dynamite on the other hand may have been entertaining. 


God, I hate steam so many sales on good games. Being poor and unemployed sucks.  :damn kids:

----------


## Monotony

Chivlary medieval warfare with moon gravity is hilarious every one floating around sword fighting and trying to stab people with spears.

----------


## Chantellabella

No. I don't have a 3 of hearts.

Go fish.

----------


## Monotony

See that mysterious button? It mean I win.

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Otherside

> see that mysterious button? It mean i win.



blasphemy!!!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

I want an edit button like that. Can I make it send people to places unknown?

----------


## Monotony

> blasphemy!!!!!





Really click it again and see what happens.  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

> Really click it again and see what happens.



That one is not blasphemy. At least the other site doesn't invade my computer screen. I was worried my computer would be infected with an STD.

----------


## Trendsetter

:Giggle:

----------


## Monotony

> That one is not blasphemy. At least the other site doesn't invade my computer screen. I was worried my computer would be infected with an STD.



Stupidity Transmitted Disease?

----------


## Otherside

> Stupidity Transmitted Disease?



Exactly that. I'd hate it if my computer was too thick to load up google.

----------


## Monotony

> Exactly that. I'd hate it if my computer was too thick to load up google.



I want to lock them all in a dark room with

----------


## Chantellabella

> I want to lock them all in a dark room with



While you're doing that, I'll just hold your place here for you.

----------


## Otherside

I think not. The winner is me. Now I just need to lock this thread somehow.

----------


## Monotony

> I think not. The winner is me. Now I just need to lock this thread somehow.






The hell we have the same post count O.o

----------


## peace

:Pot:

----------


## Chantellabella

Me and my little minions chasing the rest of yous off this thread.

 :riot:

----------


## peace

Not so fast minions!  :: , me and my angel of delight are always sure to take the win.

----------


## Otherside

Since that stuff is somewhat disgusting, no, you do not.

----------


## Monotony

I have no idea what that is but it looks disgusting.

----------


## Member11

I win :Cape:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I win



NOT!!   :Guitarist2:

----------


## Otherside

> I have no idea what that is but it looks disgusting.



Pour powder into bowl, add milk, stir, leave for few minutes, and then it forms some gloopy, sickly sweet brown stuff that looks like this.



They did bubblegum, popcorn and candyfloss flavoured ones at one point. I never tried those. The butterscotch is disgusting enough, thanks.

----------


## Monotony

> Pour powder into bowl, add milk, stir, leave for few minutes, and then it forms some gloopy, sickly sweet brown stuff that looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> They did bubblegum, popcorn and candyfloss flavoured ones at one point. I never tried those. The butterscotch is disgusting enough, thanks.





That looks disgusting.


Also Holly is queen of the fort, I own the cat therefore I win this thread.  :bam:

----------


## Monotony

> Pour powder into bowl, add milk, stir, leave for few minutes, and then it forms some gloopy, sickly sweet brown stuff that looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> They did bubblegum, popcorn and candyfloss flavoured ones at one point. I never tried those. The butterscotch is disgusting enough, thanks.





That looks disgusting.


Also Holly is queen of the fort, I own the cat therefore I win this thread.  :bam:

----------


## Monotony

> Pour powder into bowl, add milk, stir, leave for few minutes, and then it forms some gloopy, sickly sweet brown stuff that looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> They did bubblegum, popcorn and candyfloss flavoured ones at one point. I never tried those. The butterscotch is disgusting enough, thanks.





That looks disgusting.


Also Holly is queen of the fort, I own the cat therefore I win this thread.  :bam:

----------


## Sagan

Kikin' Stank through the ohhhh wrong trhread

----------


## Monotony

I want to throw something at his knee

----------


## peace

:fight: Oh no you don't I win.

----------


## Otherside

> That looks disgusting.
> 
> 
> Also Holly is queen of the fort, I own the cat therefore I win this thread.







> That looks disgusting.
> 
> 
> Also Holly is queen of the fort, I own the cat therefore I win this thread.







> That looks disgusting.
> 
> 
> Also Holly is queen of the fort, I own the cat therefore I win this thread.



I got the message the first time  :Rofl: 

Your cat has glowing eyes!

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

> I got the message the first time 
> 
> Your cat has glowing eyes!



Omg it triple posted  :Rofl:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I want to throw something at his knee



Evil minds think alike. I wanted to shake the pole to see how good he was at balance.

----------


## Otherside

Whose Knee?

----------


## Monotony

> Whose Knee?

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony



----------


## iJack

:alone:

----------


## Monotony

> 



I prefer to shoot them in the knee with Auriels bow. Then take off their heads with my sword.

----------


## Sagan

:Oh yeah:  I think this is my favorite. with  :riot:  coming in second

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Is that a Borg originally part of species 8472?

----------


## Chantellabella

> 




Thanks Science Boy, for making me spew orange juice all over my keyboard. 

You're lucky this old lady didn't also pee on herself while laughing. 

I guess you can say my chair is lucky, huh?

----------


## Chantellabella

Is it me or are posts stuttering this morning? That's the second double post I made today.

----------


## Otherside

:Hats off:  - Polite Smiley-Harold
 :Pot: -Evil witch smiley
 :confused: -Bob the smiley who doesn't know whats going on

 :Hyper: -Quite probably me after drinking coffee
 :Guitarist3: -Some rockstar person, probably Kurt Cobain
 :Clapping: -Very excited fan girl who likes Kurt Cobain
 :Cape: -Superman. Probably.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

I see we have moved into the bizarre again. 

Hm. I wonder if we should get some therapy for this thread.

----------


## Otherside

:Oh yeah: The therapist smiley is a bit out of it today. She just discovered that the chair moves.

----------


## peace

:Rain:

----------


## Otherside

how come you changed your username?

----------


## peace

Felt like a change, and the irony is I'll never be at peace.

----------


## Otherside

Ah okay. Like your new avatar, BTW. So you're a frog now.

 :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider: 

Everytime I see this smiley I cant help but think of the spiders off Harry Potter.

----------


## Monotony

Well seeing as you wandered into the forbidden forest and got eaten by spiders I win.

 :bam:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

:Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:

----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Anyone looking at this thread has got to be thinking, WTF.

I see I crossed the 1000 posts mark. I am on this thread too much.  :Oops:

----------


## Sagan

One point Twenty One Gigawatts!

----------


## Chantellabella

Um, can I get a time machine to go, please? I'd like mine in a red 1969 Mustang model.

----------


## Monotony

> Anyone looking at this thread has got to be thinking, WTF.
> 
> I see I crossed the 1000 posts mark. I am on this thread too much.

----------


## peace

> Ah okay. Like your new avatar, BTW. So you're a frog now.
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I see this smiley I cant help but think of the spiders off Harry Potter.



No the fish is a blenny.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Good man and fast thinking.  That dog was in serious trouble.*

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Sagan

Return of the mAck

----------


## peace

Better watch out Blenny is about.

----------


## Chantellabella

And....................


I win. 


Thank you.

----------


## Otherside

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> 



Fail. Image not loading. And no, I am not using Internet Explorer.

----------


## Sagan

Get a room you two!  ::

----------


## peace

The blue fish always wins.

----------


## Monotony

> Get a room you two!



Only if your paying  :Eyebrow:

----------


## peace

:Cape: As usual I always win see you suckers.

----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks for holding my place guys.

----------


## Otherside

> Get a room you two!







> Only if your paying



 :dance foo:

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. While you guys are fighting, I'll just stand here. 


Oh looky. 


I'm in the last seat.


I win.  ::):

----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## Chantellabella

While you're confused, Monotony, I'll go fill out my winner's certificate.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

I think you'll find the certificate has my name on it.

----------


## Monotony

> I think you'll find the certificate has my name on it.

----------


## Otherside

> 



Calm down...can't you read?

----------


## Monotony

> Calm down...can't you read?

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

In the interest of mankind, I think it's only fair that the oldest person on the forum gets to win.

----------


## Monotony

Well than I guess that means I win.

----------


## Otherside

Skyrim is beginning to confuse me. On one hand, I could join the side that tried to kill me for no reason whatsoever and without any sort of trial, and that also executes a load of people for worshipping a god. On the other, I could join the side who's whole attitude is "SKYRIM FOR THE WHITE NORDS!!!! LETS KEEP THOSE MINORITIES IN THE GHETTOS!!!"

See...not exactly a fan of people who kill people because of there religion, but then again, I don't fancy siding with the arrogant racists. 

Seriously. Why did the game just not let me become Grand Ruler of Skyrim???

----------


## Monotony

> Skyrim is beginning to confuse me. On one hand, I could join the side that tried to kill me for no reason whatsoever and without any sort of trial, and that also executes a load of people for worshipping a god. On the other, I could join the side who's whole attitude is "SKYRIM FOR THE WHITE NORDS!!!! LETS KEEP THOSE MINORITIES IN THE GHETTOS!!!"
> 
> See...not exactly a fan of people who kill people because of there religion, but then again, I don't fancy siding with the arrogant racists. 
> 
> Seriously. Why did the game just not let me become Grand Ruler of Skyrim???



I Joined the side where my Falmer runs around slaughtering Nord's and Dragons well leading hordes of the blind mutant Falmer to Pillage towns and Citys. Just Skyrims rightful inhabitants reclaiming their Home from the Savage, Idiotic Arrogant Nords. 

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/...006798AABFA37/

Or I would if the game would stop freezing up in a white screen every 10-15 minutes.  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

Snow elf!!! Love those guys, seriously, cannot stand those nords half the time. I mean, it's just like "honour, honour, honour..." yeah yeah, I don't care. Can't you see I'm an elf??? Look at the ears, they're pointy???

Honestly, they're not even greatful that I killed Alduin, destroyed an evil vampire overlord, freed them from the mind control of another dragonborn...jeez, why do I even bother saving the world?!?!

----------


## Monotony

> Snow elf!!! Love those guys, seriously, cannot stand those nords half the time. I mean, it's just like "honour, honour, honour..." yeah yeah, I don't care. Can't you see I'm an elf??? Look at the ears, they're pointy???
> 
> Honestly, they're not even greatful that I killed Alduin, destroyed an evil vampire overlord, freed them from the mind control of another dragonborn...jeez, why do I even bother saving the world?!?!



Oh It could be far far worse than just Nords everywhere though.

 :: 

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/...9E3487E7CDB67/

----------


## Otherside

Why did you spawn so many nazeems??? Is he trying to create an evil army of nazeem-clones or something?

----------


## Monotony

> Why did you spawn so many nazeems??? Is he trying to create an evil army of nazeem-clones or something?



Why kill him once when I can kill him hundreds of times?

----------


## Otherside

Point. He is annoying, keeps going on about the cloud district.

What's with the stars? We all seem to have a star.

Edit: OMG I just got four more stars...for some reason  ::

----------


## Sagan

I winn!

----------


## Monotony

> Point. He is annoying, keeps going on about the cloud district.
> 
> What's with the stars? We all seem to have a star.
> 
> Edit: OMG I just got four more stars...for some reason



The real reason is why don't I have more stars then you?  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

> The real reason is why don't I have more stars then you?



We're both pretty addicted to this forum...to this thread, actually.

I HAVE MORE POSTS THAN YOU!

In other news:



That just looks...eeeeewwwww!!! (But I guess you're not supposed to eat it raw)

What is it, anyway? It looks like some sort of raw chicken thrown into a food processor and made into pulp added with a lot of fat and some liquid stuff that tastes like plastic and made to look like corned beef crossed over with the worlds thickest slice of ham that you could probably spread on toast!

If anyone likes Spam and eats it...please tell me you are supposed to cook it. They even have Bacon flavoured Spam... 

But then again, the world did come up with this as a food.



I have got to try that some day...I'm curious.

----------


## peace

After 4 days without me I still win.  ::

----------


## Otherside

Unfortunaley not.

But, for attempting, you do get a prize. 



Enjoy.

----------


## peace

Thankyou, me loves chocolate Spam, cause its spamalicious.  ::

----------


## Otherside

Enjoy. Just don't tell the mods, Spam was banned on the Anxiety Space guidelines. Punishable by being hit with the mods superpowered banhammers (with the exception of Neptunus, who had a trident. And Ironman probably just superpower ban whacked ironman thing...)


And no, this is not the queue. The queue is over there.  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

10..........





9.............






8............






7..............






6................






5..................







4...................






3.................







2.................






1..................



















Where's the earth shattering kaboom?

----------


## Otherside

I stole the p45 whatever space modulator and threw it at a load of spam. The Spam wasn't very happy, but what could I do, it was about to explode!

----------


## Dust_in_the_wind

I'm winning, I'm gonna cheat, too. I am gonna still all your stars too.

----------


## Chantellabella

I think there's some rule that says if you steal someone's stars the mods get to hang you by your toe nails. 

Hey, I'm just the messenger.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

I like my five stars. Nobody is going to touch my five stars. Anyone who tries will get blasted to pieces before the mods can do any toenail hanging.

I don't think that was on the guidelines.

----------


## Chantellabella

I agree. 


Nope. No PU Illudium Explosive Space Modulator rules.


Sweet!

----------


## Chantellabella

Hold my place, will ya. I have to go on an errand.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Okay, will do!

(Snatches winning place for herself. Otherside wins. Game over. Deal.)

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

I SAID GAME OVER!!! I WIN!!!  :Yes:

----------


## Monotony

> I SAID GAME OVER!!! I WIN!!!



Oh look your blue with envy over my undisputed victory.  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

What undisputed victory? You are interupting my victory celebrations.  :sparkles:

----------


## Monotony

> What undisputed victory? You are interupting my victory celebrations.

----------


## Otherside

I'm sorry, I can't take someone in one of those silly star trek jumpers seriously. 

You can have the same losers consolation prize as peace...a tin of chocolate spam.

Admit it. You've always wanted to try it. And now you can.  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> I'm sorry, I can't take someone in one of those silly star trek jumpers seriously. 
> 
> You can have the same losers consolation prize as peace...a tin of chocolate spam.
> 
> Admit it. You've always wanted to try it. And now you can.

----------


## Otherside

Andddd you're Canadian so I find it hilarious that you're using a typically British poster with the British crown on to declare your winning.

Dream on.  ::D:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Is that crown for me? 


Why thank you.

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Otherside

:spit:

----------


## peace

:Hats off:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside



----------


## peace



----------


## Chantellabella

I'd like to thank all the little people who helped me receive this Oscar today.

----------


## Monotony

I win

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

*Time to soap the old ferret.*

----------


## Otherside

:Eyebrow: ....Okay, thats enough Internet for me for the day.

----------


## Monotony

> ....Okay, thats enough Internet for me for the day.

----------


## Sagan

> 




Holy mother of god  :wedgie:

----------


## Otherside



----------


## peace

I win is that why I'm such a loser ?

----------


## Chantellabella

> I win is that why I'm such a loser ?



You're not a loser, my friend.
 :Hug:

----------


## Monotony

I am ze viktor

----------


## Otherside

How many times do we have to go over this? No, you are not.

----------


## peace

:Cape:

----------


## Chantellabella

And they all lived happily ever after. 

The End.

----------


## peace

:Cape:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Anybody got some kryptonite?

----------


## Monotony

> How many times do we have to go over this? No, you are not.



Then neither are you  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## peace

> Anybody got some kryptonite?



This is my secret stash.

----------


## Otherside

PUSH THE BUTTON! You know you want to  ::D:

----------


## peace

> PUSH THE BUTTON! You know you want to



No sneaky wins aloud only caped crusaders win!  :Cape:

----------


## peace

I knew I would win.  :banana guy:

----------


## Monotony

> PUSH THE BUTTON! You know you want to

----------


## peace

:bat:  :wedgie:  :Gun:  ::  :bricks:  :Pot:

----------


## Otherside

Thats not a particularly peaceful post.  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> Thats not a particularly peaceful post.

----------


## peace

Monotony if I have told you once I have told you 1000 times stop trying to crack on to  Otherside it is painful.  :I love you:  :Tongue:

----------


## Monotony

> Monotony if I have told you once I have told you 1000 times stop trying to crack on to  Otherside it is painful.

----------


## peace

^ Thought that might get your attention.  :Poke:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

As much as I dislike consoles I hate Microsoft more and their current failure warms my heart.

----------


## Otherside

> Monotony if I have told you once I have told you 1000 times stop trying to crack on to  Otherside it is painful.







> 



I almost fell of the chair laughing there.

----------


## Chantellabella

Well, while you guys are fighting over gaming systems and other random things, I'll just sneak right in and win.

----------


## Sagan

Chanty! How art thou?

----------


## Monotony

> Well, while you guys are fighting over gaming systems and other random things, I'll just sneak right in and win.

----------


## peace

Adolf Hitler cannot help you win, I am the only winner.  ::

----------


## Monotony

> Adolf Hitler cannot help you win, I am the only winner.

----------


## peace

This is me crying.  :Razz:

----------


## Otherside

And whilst you're all to busy conversing with Hitler and crying, I think I'm just going to win...

----------


## peace

False only I can win  :wedgie:  so you see I is the winner.  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> And whilst you're all to busy conversing with Hitler and crying, I think I'm just going to win...



Nope your going to make me a sammich to celebrate my victory.  :Hyper:

----------


## peace

> Nope your going to make me a sammich to celebrate my victory.



I only see loser here.  :Giggle:

----------


## Monotony

> I only see loser here.

----------


## peace

:Clapping:  :Giggle:  ::  ::  :boogie:  :I love you:

----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## peace

Okay Alan I won't tease you anymore. I will leave you to play your little games with you know who.

----------


## Otherside



----------


## peace

> 



Know one has never called me happy before so thanks.  :Rofl:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Chanty! How art thou?



 :Hug:  Better, thanks!

----------


## Sagan

Glad to hear it!  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Glad to hear it!



Unfortunately, now I'll have to kill you, earthling. I mean I *am* in this to win it.

 ::): 

I'm just kidding.

But! I have 29 more posts than you and at this rate, I'll be the first one to get 6 stars. I missed the 1,000th member party so I'll have to throw an "I'm really addicted" party when I reach 2,000.  ::):

----------


## Sagan

Looks like I have some serious science items to post  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Looks like I have some serious science items to post



Yes, but me and my team of crazies can post crazy talk faster than you can post science stuff.

----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## Otherside

I didn't know that that mod would mean that whenever I met a dragon, it'd pop out six baby dragons who also wanted to kill me...

----------


## Monotony

> I didn't know that that mod would mean that whenever I met a dragon, it'd pop out six baby dragons who also wanted to kill me...





Oh you want to buy some gold for WoT? Ya it's going to take 3 hours to accept your damn prepaid card and give your your damn gold


Also lol what a dumb ass.

----------


## Otherside

Why the crap are you trying to buy ingame gold?

----------


## Monotony

I'm Hungry and feel like stake and ribs. =/

----------


## Sagan

*Make it so!*

----------


## Otherside

:Yes:

----------


## Monotony

I want to shoot all the annoying screaming kids outside my window.  :damn kids:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Yes, but Jesus likes to eat it, so it's cool.

Read the new testament about it.

----------


## Otherside

> Yes, but Jesus likes to eat it, so it's cool.
> 
> Read the new testament about it.



Yeah, the website that was on was kinda weird, went on and on about this and that and how god will cast to hell anyone who eats shrimp and...who wasn't a vegan, actually. I didn't pay it much attention. It was kinda weird.

Nevertheless, Allen is eating Kittens, hasn't anyone noticed? And where the heck has peace gone? Seriously, I could do with a snigger, and watching him and Monotony lately has been somewhat hilarious...

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Missing peace?

----------


## Monotony

> Missing peace?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## peace

> Missing peace?



Is this the peace your looking for ?

----------


## Otherside

Where did you hide it??? Where did you hide that missing jigsaw piece? I am going to tear the person who did it to pieces!!

----------


## compulsive

wolfy

----------


## Sagan

Wins thread!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> Where did you hide it??? Where did you hide that missing jigsaw piece? I am going to tear the person who did it to pieces!!

----------


## Otherside

Andddd the image doesn't even load. Since you stole it, I am going to kill you...or try to, again.

Does anyone want tea, by the way? There's a whole description of it on the blogs. I couldn't be bothered to read to it and trader joes kinda doesn't exist in the UK, and whatever, tea is like, compulsory over here. Without it, us british people just turn to dust. 

We're getting a lot of offers lately on AnxS. Man, first of all we get offered "private massage services", then air cons, and now some sort of tea that I bought in burk from Carrefour anyways..

----------


## Otherside

I feel left out. I should start advertising and trying to sell something on here. 

Is anyone interested in buying this?

And don't be fooled by thinking it's just a brick. It's a brick that turns into a transformer and can shoot down all those pesky alien things that come to invade the planet (No offense, Chantttellaa  ::D:  ) I wasn't planning on selling it, but I guess I could part with it for, say, a couple million?

----------


## Monotony

A transforming brick Big whoop.




You should see the brand new Ausf, Z Tiger VI. Fresh off the production line much deadlier than that old Tiger I and it even has it's new tanks smell still.

----------


## Monotony

Don't even get me started on the Haunebu IX.

----------


## peace

I will offer you 50 cent for your brick!

----------


## Otherside

Done deal! Now, would anyone like to buy this:



Monotony, are you selling that tank?

----------


## Monotony

That's a crap pen, liquid ink or gtfo


If only there was something affordable that was better then these.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I feel left out. I should start advertising and trying to sell something on here. 
> 
> Is anyone interested in buying this?
> 
> And don't be fooled by thinking it's just a brick. It's a brick that turns into a transformer and can shoot down all those pesky alien things that come to invade the planet (No offense, Chantttellaa  ) I wasn't planning on selling it, but I guess I could part with it for, say, a couple million?




Hey..............I just bought 100 of those things for 68 cents a piece (bricks, not aliens or transformers). Peace wants to buy them for 50 cents a piece. If you're going to give him that brick for 50 cents, then we need to talk.

I like the spelling of my name. You got the right number of letters...............just had a hard time figuring out where they went, huh?  ::):

----------


## Otherside

You always get this from Ebay:



Or this:

----------


## Monotony

So... now we know what your into  :Rofl:

----------


## Otherside

> Hey..............I just bought 100 of those things for 68 cents a piece (bricks, not aliens or transformers). Peace wants to buy them for 50 cents a piece. If you're going to give him that brick for 50 cents, then we need to talk.
> 
> I like the spelling of my name. You got the right number of letters...............just had a hard time figuring out where they went, huh?




I'm afraid I only had one brick available. 

I suppose I could have spelt your name backwards. Al-eb-al-et-nahc. Not really pronouncible.

----------


## Monotony

I'm enjoying their fail far too much.








T-box anyone?

----------


## Otherside

> So... now we know what your into



It took me a while to work out what that was, lol. 

Come to think of it, don't wanna get kicked off this forum. Image deleted.

----------


## Monotony

This scene just isn't the same after seeing this gif. Now they need to do one for the head being slapped off and flying for miles.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm afraid I only had one brick available. 
> 
> I suppose I could have spelt your name backwards. Al-eb-al-et-nahc. Not really pronouncible.



I'm sure a Klingon could pronounce it.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

So the story goes like this..................




I win. You lose.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

May I try again?

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Was that a yes? *innocent smile*

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

Thankyou one and all for conceding defeat, the winner is meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. :boogie:

----------


## Otherside

Ich spreche deutsch, idiot. Ich bin gelaufig. Ich gewinne. 

Deutsh werdt nicht mich entgegen gewinnen. Es Versucht nett.

----------


## peace

Anyone who speaks German automatically loses, so I still win.  ::

----------


## Otherside

Not really, it just goes to show that I'm not a lazy english speaker who can't be bothered to learn another language. And technically, Monotony isn't speaking German, he just used google images.

----------


## Monotony

> Anyone who speaks German automatically loses, so I still win.



You are automatically disqualified permanently for Zionist Racism.  :bam:

----------


## peace

I disqualify everyone on this forum who doesn't recognise that I is the winner.  :bat:

----------


## Otherside

> *Zionism (Hebrew: ציונות‎, Tsiyonut; Arabic: صهيونية‎, Șahyouniyyah) is a form of nationalism of Jews and Jewish culture that supports a Jewish nation state in the territory defined as the Land of Israel.*



Nothing to do with Germany there. 

I disqualify anyone who is not me.

----------


## peace

I disqualify you on the grounds of using Hebrew and Arabic in the same sentence, therefore you lose and I win.  :Cape:

----------


## Monotony

> _Nothing to do with Germany there._ 
> 
> I disqualify anyone who is not me.



It's past your bed time and your sleepy and can't think properly.

Therefore I shall hold your spot well you go and sleep.

----------


## peace

You can hold what you like  :Giggle: The fact remains I win.  ::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

That pic reminded me of 'The Village People', didn't know you were a fan!  ::

----------


## peace

And of course I still win.  ::

----------


## Monotony

Nulla

----------


## Otherside

> It's past your bed time and your sleepy and can't think properly.
> 
> Therefore I shall hold your spot well you go and sleep.



It's two thirty in the afternoon, moron. I only got up a few hours ago.

----------


## Monotony

> It's two thirty in the afternoon, moron. I only got up a few hours ago.



See now your just being cranky from a lack of sleep and staying up after your bed time. Tsk tsk tsk

----------


## Otherside

Well what can I say? I was up all night building this.

----------


## Monotony

> Well what can I say? I was up all night building this.



Ya! well... well mines better!!

----------


## Chantellabella

I see you two are trying to kill each other again. 

This is going to be so easy. I just wait till the dust clears and then I'm a sure winner.

----------


## Sagan

Shop bag gruesome slaughter the otter.

----------


## Otherside

What?

----------


## Sagan

Oh, wrong thread.

----------


## peace

While you are confused I will take the win.   :boogie:

----------


## peace

It is so great to be still winning!  :Clapping:

----------


## peace

Winning winning winner, Winning winning winner, Winning winning winner,Winning winning winner,Winning winning winner,Winning winning winner,

Winning winning winner, Winning winning winner, Winning winning  winner,Winning winning winner,Winning winning winner,Winning winning  winner,

Winning winning winner, Winning winning winner, Winning winning  winner,Winning winning winner,Winning winning winner,Winning winning  winner,

Winning winning winner, Winning winning winner, Winning winning  winner,Winning winning winner,Winning winning winner,Winning winning  winner,

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

Monotony misogyny.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

:sparkles:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

And so you respond with a GIF...how original.

----------


## Monotony

> And so you respond with a GIF...how original.



Fine then I'll respond with still image that has 0 relevance to the scenario.  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

That image looks kind of wrong.

----------


## Monotony

> That image looks kind of wrong.

----------


## Otherside

> 



Yeah well, he's an idiot who's probably looking to become president or something, wouldn't pay him much attention. He probably thinks its a potato or something.

----------


## Monotony

> Yeah well, he's an idiot who's probably looking to become president or something, wouldn't pay him much attention. He probably thinks its a potato or something.

----------


## Otherside

Oh come on, does he not have the idiot president look?

----------


## peace

As the coast is clear I will move in swiftly and take the win.

----------


## Otherside

Yes that's it, go attack Alan. Meanwhile:




Seriously dude, thats what happens when you try and kill someone on this thread. You get eaten.

So I guess I win...unless Sagan or Cindy or anyone else rudely decides to butt in and believe they win...hmm...how to get rid of them... :Confused:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> So I guess I win...unless Sagan or Cindy or anyone else rudely decides to butt in and believe they win...hmm...how to get rid of them...



You mean butt in like this?  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I agree.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> You mean butt in like this?



Yup.

Oh look! It's Alans missile!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Just for you know who..

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

> 



Just too cute for words.  :thanks:

----------


## Chantellabella

And she scores!!!

----------


## peace

And he takes the win with a flying leap.  :sparkles:

----------


## Otherside

Andddd....Otherside just snuck across the finishing line as Peace was to busy trying to perfect his acrobatics move and wins.

----------


## peace

Not so fast sister.  :Cape: The caped crusader always triumphs.

----------


## Otherside

Hello??? The Ninja is so much better at sneaking across the finish line  :Ninja:

----------


## peace

Whilst the ninja has many qualities winning is not one of them.  :wedgie:

----------


## Monotony

> Hello??? The Ninja is so much better at sneaking across the finish line

----------


## Otherside

I was wondering when you'd pop up.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Temper Temper

----------


## Monotony

> Temper Temper







Meanwhile my book just arrived in the mail so abandon all hope, ye who enter this thread for I'll be sitting here winning ever after.  :bam:

----------


## Otherside

Bye then. I shall claim this spot.

Oh look! Green light still next to your name! Don't you want to read your book? Off you go...

Meanwhile, remember that I will be on in what is the early hours of the morning to you to claim this thread, being ahead of you in time and everything.

----------


## Monotony

> Bye then. I shall claim this spot.
> 
> Oh look! Green light still next to your name! Don't you want to read your book? Off you go...
> 
> Meanwhile, remember that I will be on in what is the early hours of the morning to you to claim this thread, being ahead of you in time and everything.



Nope I'll still be up by then I'm nocturnal.

Also sexy helmet is smexy mkay

----------


## Otherside

Very nice indeed.

----------


## Monotony

> Very nice indeed.



You still lose, go make me a sammich and maybe I'll let you win.  ::

----------


## Otherside

I keep getting these odd pop-ups on my browser telling me I have a reply from last post wins...turns out to be from some fox thing who's delusional in believing he is a supervillain...

----------


## Monotony

> I keep getting these odd pop-ups on my browser telling me I have a reply from last post wins...turns out to be from some fox thing who's delusional in believing he is a supervillain...






You should probably lay off the drugs then.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Otherside

Aawww...he can't understand what I said.

----------


## Monotony

> Aawww...he can't understand what I said.



 ::

----------


## peace

Delusional Monotony when will he ever learn!

----------


## Otherside

Peace, we agree on something.

----------


## peace

> Peace, we agree on something.



I'll drink to that!   ::

----------


## peace

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd stilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnning, oh yeah baby.  ::

----------


## Otherside

:popcorn: Nope.

----------


## Monotony

When will you mortals ever learn  ::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

So I log into Anxiety Space and I'm instantly greeted by a thread called "cock chases pussy". Well that cheered me up at least. 

(I'm being serious. Honest. Damn, it's hard to get tone online)

----------


## Monotony

> So I log into Anxiety Space and I'm instantly greeted by a thread called "cock chases pussy". Well that cheered me up at least. 
> 
> (I'm being serious. Honest. Damn, it's hard to get tone online)



Ya well I can now add sorcerer to my list of titles I performed sorcery last night and got given $300 today so there. :b



Like I said I'm the king

----------


## Otherside

I can't be bothered to work out how much that is in my currency.

----------


## Monotony

> I can't be bothered to work out how much that is in my currency.



186.49 British Pound Sterling

Because the United Soviet Socialist Republic of Canada sucks ass.  :damn kids: 

Still I've discovered how rich people manage to pull money out of their asses so whateva.

----------


## peace

:Sleep: Whilst I was sleeping I was still winning.  ::D:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

Animation = lose,  Me = win. ::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

Me=win, you=lose I thought we got that that straight.   :Sly:

----------


## Otherside

Of course you don't win, I win.

----------


## peace

We can win together can't we?  :Confused:

----------


## peace

Who am I kidding there can be only one winner that is I the caped crusader.  :Cape:

----------


## Otherside

Fail. You used the caped crusader thing before. Only the ninja can win  :Ninja:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Don't try to Grim reaper me. He's on my side.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Dude, tanks were invented a  long time after the meteorite crashed to earth and killed your dinosaur.

----------


## Monotony

> Dude, tanks were invented a  long time after the meteorite crashed to earth and killed your dinosaur.

----------


## Otherside

The Nazi's originated in the 1920s, originally known as the DWP. Anti-semitism however, was around centuries before that. Still, I don't think there was a nazi dinosaur movement.

----------


## Monotony

> The Nazi's originated in the 1920s, originally known as the DWP. Anti-semitism however, was around centuries before that. Still, I don't think there was a nazi dinosaur movement.



Ah but The Bell tolls.

----------


## Otherside

> Ah but The Bell tolls.



Whatever.

----------


## Monotony

> Whatever.

----------


## peace

Monotony you are now Banned from this thread for having the gall to call jam jelly, you Canadians copying the Americans all the time don't you have any brains of your own.  :lock:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

Formerly Tannasg, and the cat is cute but you are not so I win and you lose.  :Yes:

----------


## Monotony

Oh and you lose.

----------


## peace

::  And I thought we were old digger mates.  :Tongue:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## peace

Good boy Alan I can see that you have conceded this game to me.  :Agreed:

----------


## Otherside

Oh goody. Now I just have to defeat you. At least you speak called Jam Jam though.

Jelly



Jam



Cake

----------


## peace

Nice try, but no cigar, as i still win, glory be to me.  :Celebrate:

----------


## Otherside

Which one?



Enjoy. I will win.

----------


## peace

I didn't know that you smoked! Looks like I definitely win with my clean smoke free lungs.  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

Oh no, Im smoke free. You were saying there was no cigars so I thought I'd offer you some.

----------


## peace

You fell into my trap like a fly into the spiders web.  ::

----------


## Otherside

Origin= :bam: 

Is it morally wrong to take matters into my own hands when I can't afford to pay for that phonecall to custumor service who probably don't work on a Saturday anyway to argue as to hwy I should be allowed to play the game I paid for?

I think not. Since I'm not a computer idiot...

If Origin sues me...well, I did pay  for the stuff...

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Why are customer service so frustrating???

"You've already used the activation code that's why you can't use it"
"Erm...No I haven't."
"You used in back in March"
"I only bought the game last week!"

----------


## Monotony

> Why are customer service so frustrating???
> 
> "You've already used the activation code that's why you can't use it"
> "Erm...No I haven't."
> "You used in back in March"
> "I only bought the game last week!"



Ya Origin is shit, when I got battlefield 3 and had to install origin I was like.

Oh [BEEP] you EA [BEEP] you.
That and the retarded server browser webpage used to join servers.
What the [BEEP] happened to starting a game to play a game?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

no

----------


## Monotony

yes

----------


## Sagan

Why?

----------


## Monotony

Because.

----------


## Sagan

Ok, Fine. I win!

----------


## Otherside

I am afraid not, science person.

----------


## Sagan

Hey! I are win! Blue fox. This is a well known fact!

----------


## Monotony

> I am afraid not, science person.





I win

----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## Sagan

Ok. too much maybe.

----------


## Monotony

Post roadkill and you will get Rapist de le rope.

----------


## Sagan

Sorry. Crossed the line. Now I are win! Yay!

----------


## Sagan

Missing C-124A Discovered 60 Years Later 
The Alaska National Guard discovered the wreck of a military plane  that crashed more than half a century ago. The C-124A Globemaster went  down in 1952. More than 50 people died in the crash. (Photo: AP  Photo/U.S. Air Force) 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1637989.html

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. While you guys are playing with vikings and roadkill, I'll just step in a second to win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

This is why I win because I read Dr Phil Life code book

  :Giggle:

----------


## Chantellabella

But don't you guys see the error of your ways?

The truth is that you are both in my way.

Just step to one side and let me take that runway walk.

I mean after all............I am the winner.

----------


## peace

I would normally let you take the win Chanty, but as this is my time to shine  I must take the win and run with it.

----------


## Monotony

Shrubberys automatically make me win this thread


/lock /thread /endofworld /2012 /beeptybeepbopbopbopbipboppbo-N64 /kill all competition

----------


## peace



----------


## Chantellabella

> I would normally let you take the win Chanty, but as this is my time to shine  I must take the win and run with it.



Yes, but I already have the tiara and your hands and feet aren't connected to your head. Well and you're missing a torso too. Your evening gown and sash just wouldn't work at all.

----------


## Otherside

Nice to see what you finally look like, peace tannasg.

One way to solve this at least...fight to the death!

Monotony ate peace, chantty shot monotony as monotony tried to eat the alien, and Otherside accidently pushed the button that realeased the alien easting penguins into the arena, and it was a coincedence that they just did not like the taste of blue foxes. And so therefore, Otherside won.

The End.

Well...that was exhausting. How long has it taken me to win...hmm, a long time.

Meh, I earned it. Now, I'm going to go do something typically British...and sit and enjoy a cup of tea.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Nice to see what you finally look like, peace tannasg.
> 
> One way to solve this at least...fight to the death!
> 
> Monotony ate peace, chantty shot monotony as monotony tried to eat the alien, and Otherside accidently pushed the button that realeased the alien easting penguins into the arena, and it was a coincedence that they just did not like the taste of blue foxes. And so therefore, Otherside won.
> 
> The End.
> 
> Well...that was exhausting. How long has it taken me to win...hmm, a long time.
> ...



But wait!!! There's a sequel!! *evil grin*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> But wait!!! There's a sequel!! *evil grin*



Both Chanty and Monotony rise from the dead (technically so does peace, but he's not really that good a fighter as he's some digestive slush, thanks to Monotony). Instantly, they start sumo wrestling each other, and Otherside watched and decides they're probably going to be a while, so she's just gonna sit on her winning thrown and watch. Then she'll kill the winner of the fight. How dare they challenge her.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Both Chanty and Monotony rise from the dead (technically so does peace, but he's not really that good a fighter as he's some digestive slush, thanks to Monotony). Instantly, they start sumo wrestling each other, and Otherside watched and decides they're probably going to be a while, so she's just gonna sit on her winning thrown and watch. Then she'll kill the winner of the fight. How dare they challenge her.



Sumo wrestling? Does this mean I have to wear the diaper? Do they come in small sizes? Also, do they make any that are a little less revealing? I mean I *am* a grandmother and all.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Yes, it's a real thing: http://consumerist.com/2013/06/17/wa...or-the-summer/

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Ok. I give. What is it?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yes, it's a real thing: http://consumerist.com/2013/06/17/wa...or-the-summer/



OMGosh!!! Somebody discovered heaven!

----------


## Monotony

> Both Chanty and Monotony rise from the dead (technically so does peace, but he's not really that good a fighter as he's some digestive slush, thanks to Monotony). Instantly, they start sumo wrestling each other, and Otherside watched and decides they're probably going to be a while, so she's just gonna sit on her winning thrown and watch. Then she'll kill the winner of the fight. How dare they challenge her.

----------


## Sagan

> Ok. I give. What is it?



It's called "Don't touch the butt" by a 5 year old

There is a back story to this but too lazy to dig it up

----------


## peace

:damn kids: Monotony has finally conceded defeat and therefore I win.  :Hats off:

----------


## Monotony

> Monotony has finally conceded defeat and therefore I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Monotony has finally conceded defeat and therefore I win.



Dang! I believed you. 

Hey guys, I saw World War Z today. Zombies are pretty cool. At one point they looked better than Brad Pitt.  ::):

----------


## peace

Koalas are very cute therefore I win.

----------


## Otherside

Peace! You need to stop stalking Koalafan!

----------


## peace

Only if you promise to stop texting me with inappropriate pics of yourself.

----------


## Monotony

> Only if you promise to stop texting me with inappropriate pics of yourself.



Oh your so going to lose this thread now  :Rofl:

----------


## peace

I think I will take the win and run for the hills.

----------


## Otherside

Presuming fox news is unreliable...I'm guessing we're not about to be invaded, enslaved and possibly eaten by eniviromental-activist aliens as it claims a NASA scientist has predicted???

It would make a good movie though.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> Presuming fox news is unreliable...I'm guessing we're not about to be invaded, enslaved and possibly eaten by eniviromental-activist aliens as it claims a NASA scientist has predicted???
> 
> It would make a good movie though.



So PETA are aliens? Good lets kill em all. 




http://www.anniemayhem.com/blog%20pics/petafacts.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

> Presuming fox news is unreliable...I'm guessing we're not about to be invaded, enslaved and possibly eaten by eniviromental-activist aliens as it claims a NASA scientist has predicted???
> 
> It would make a good movie though.



Yes, us aliens are very eco conscious. We have a clean -up crew to vacuum up the remains after we destroy whole planets.


They used heavy duty garbage bags.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

I win and you lose for posting foul language using the pretext of your favourite GIFS.

----------


## Monotony

> I win and you lose for posting foul language using the pretext of your favourite GIFS.

----------


## peace

You are the one on the right.

----------


## Monotony

You're on the bottom right.

----------


## peace

Your driving license  pic

----------


## Monotony

This is you after dinner.

----------


## peace

This is after your gym session.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

It's not Japan, must be Russia or eastern europe.

----------


## peace

I win for the best pic award thank you.  :boogie:

----------


## Monotony

nope

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

Their solution? Learn to fucking drive? pfft of course not, Whine to the devs that the bridge needs to be fixed

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2HTB...ailpage#t=540s


That makes four  ::

----------


## peace



----------


## Chantellabella

> You're on the bottom right.



Hasn't anyone noticed their expression? Either they're glad the old fart died because they're now very rich, or they're glad somebody's getting ready to get in the box.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



What's really sad is that looks like it's in the French Quarter of New Orleans. If so..............yep! That's my people.

----------


## Otherside

^Hmm, I thought it looked a lot like London.

So it could be in Russia, east europe, New Orleans or London. 

Wait a second, is that a funeral or not? Because it looks like a funeral...but they also seem like they're having a party.

----------


## Monotony

> ^Hmm, I thought it looked a lot like London.
> 
> So it could be in Russia, east europe, New Orleans or London. 
> 
> Wait a second, is that a funeral or not? Because it looks like a funeral...but they also seem like they're having a party.



They're celebrating my win.

----------


## peace

^ Dream on Al you know I'm the only winner round here.  :kooky:

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> They're celebrating my win.



Well, they didn't mention murder on the anxiety space guidelines, so I suppose murdering Peace was an okay thing to do. Well done! Now I just have to take down you, the alien thing and the science person...I'll need to think of a strategy.

----------


## Otherside

> 



Now that is definatley in Edinburgh.

----------


## Monotony

> Well, they didn't mention murder on the anxiety space guidelines, so I suppose murdering Peace was an okay thing to do. Well done! Now I just have to take down you, the alien thing and the science person...I'll need to think of a strategy.



Hmmm I think I'll arrange and accident to dispose of your interference then.

----------


## Otherside

Like I'd be stupid enough to ride on the back of a Quadbike. Besides what fun would that be? Seriously dude, driving it would be a lot more fun.

Also, please look to left and take notice of the "Gender: Female".

----------


## Monotony

> Like I'd be stupid enough to ride on the back of a Quadbike. Besides what fun would that be? Seriously dude, driving it would be a lot more fun.
> 
> Also, please look to left and take notice of the "Gender: Female".



Snowmobiles are way more fun. Also I'm surprised the thing could even move their asses they've got to be pretty close to the weight limit on that thing.


As if that Gender: Female is trustworthy with how many transsexuals are running around these days.

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

The virgin ::  feel bad squad has their own sub form on sas now

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

Google "god virgins are so whiny" the third result down is SAS

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

What did you say bird?

----------


## peace



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

Gotta hand it to Churchill he single handedly destroyed the British Empire within  6 years. That takes skill.

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

He must have been terribly disappointed when no one would listen to him bet he wished he had servants like stalin. 
Oh well at least he got to indiscriminately bomb civilians for years.

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Otherside

> Google "god virgins are so whiny" the third result down is SAS



 :: 
LOL at the first result on google though.





> 



Stop posting british flags. Since when has anyone here been patriotic? We just sort of mumble out something about god saving the queen whilst the americans have flags outside there houses.

----------


## Monotony

> LOL at the first result on google though.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop posting british flags. Since when has anyone here been patriotic? We just sort of mumble out something about god saving the queen whilst the americans have flags outside there houses.



Flags outside your house is a bit over board but you don't even have one on the bedroom wall?  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Otherside

> Flags outside your house is a bit over board but you don't even have one on the bedroom wall?



I know, I'm not really honouring my country, am I? Uh, whatever, Rule Britania...gada lada...

I just realized, the person who started that SAS thread was the person who seems to be attempting to impersonate you. Monotonous...

----------


## Monotony

> I know, I'm not really honouring my country, am I? Uh, whatever, Rule Britania...gada lada...
> 
> I just realized, the person who started that SAS thread was the person who seems to be attempting to impersonate you. Monotonous...



Meh Britian died decades ago, no one in my family would willingly go back no matter how shitty Canada also is. 


And in Murica not having at least 1 flag makes you a....

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

Seriously the hell Britain we invent the Tank then we don't get our [BEEP] together until 1945 with the centurion.

----------


## Chantellabella

While you guys are playing with tanks and waving country flags, I'll just sneak in, win the thread and move on.


Thanks!  ::):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

They're going to be so let down when they blow themselves up and meet the SaS frustration forum. Poor bastards.

----------


## Sagan

had to lol  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

^France??? No, they work till eight in the evening, that's effort. Seriously, how they manage that, I do not know.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Good because resistance is futile.

----------


## peace



----------


## peace



----------


## peace



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

I got so confused with the new forum layout that I couldn't find this thread. 

But yeah................


I seemed to have found it!

Bouyah!! 

 :wedgie:

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Otherside

Peace, why are posting Boris Johnson on this thread?

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

> Peace, why are posting Boris Johnson on this thread?



Cause I heard you had the hots for him.  :boogie:

----------


## Monotony

Give up you lose already

----------


## peace



----------


## Chantellabella

> Peace, why are posting Boris Johnson on this thread?



Does anybody else see that this guy looks like a younger Donald Trump on a windy day?

----------


## Otherside

> Cause I heard you had the hots for him.



Don't confuse me with Allen

----------


## Monotony

> Don't confuse me with Allen



L2 spell n00b



Wow I just got back from having to go down to the damn school board building. God fucking dammit that building is such a extravagant [BEEP] of  an office building giant courtyard and atrium's with marble walls and floors elevators every two feet a cafeteria on the second floor high ceilings giant rooms with cubicals building big enough to fit a couple thousand people and there's only like 200 working there tops. Ya It's no wonder there's no money to renovate school gyms and science labs or build new schools. The Liberals fucking waste it all. Billions of dollars thrown out the  windows every couple of weeks.

----------


## Chantellabella

> L2 spell n00b
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I just got back from having to go down to the damn school board building. God fucking dammit that building is such a extravagant [BEEP] of  an office building giant courtyard and atrium's with marble walls and floors elevators every two feet a cafeteria on the second floor high ceilings giant rooms with cubicals building big enough to fit a couple thousand people and there's only like 200 working there tops. Ya It's no wonder there's no money to renovate school gyms and science labs or build new schools. The Liberals fucking waste it all. Billions of dollars thrown out the  windows every couple of weeks.



Monotony!! Look what you did! You got the whole board all bloody. Head to the time out corner, young man!

----------


## peace

> Monotony!! Look what you did! You got the whole board all bloody. Head to the time out corner, young man!



I think it is high time that Alan visited the naughty step.   :spank:

----------


## peace

> Don't confuse me with Allen



I think you might be right.

----------


## Monotony

> I think you might be right.

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

^

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Not really, it's one of those weird sayings that means "You're being a hypocritical prick". "Pot calls the kettle black" or something. Probably another British thing...

So far on this forum, I have discovered:

I don't give a Toss=Toss is apparenly Masturbating (US) I don't give a [BEEP] (UK)
Fanny=Bum (US) Boobs (UK) [BEEP] (Australia)

I speak British English.

----------


## peace



----------


## Otherside

*Oh no you don't. 
Stupid Grandprix in town. Great. That means I won't be able to go anywhere. And I had to deal with six million french people in Lloyds this morning. And it would have taken me five seconds to grab my prescription, sign the form, and get back in my car and go home. 
Seriously. If anyone here watches that car racing thing...I'm unable to go anywhere without getting stuck in traffic because of everyone deciding to clog up are roads.Every Year.
Rant Over.
*

----------


## Monotony

> Not really, it's one of those weird sayings that means "You're being a hypocritical prick". "Pot calls the kettle black" or something. Probably another British thing...
> 
> So far on this forum, I have discovered:
> 
> I don't give a Toss=Toss is apparenly Masturbating (US) I don't give a [BEEP] (UK)
> Fanny=Bum (US) Boobs (UK) [BEEP] (Australia)
> 
> I speak British English.



I speak the  Anglo-Saxon Latin butchered language called English somewhat, cant decipher whatever language Americans are speaking though or all the wannabe gangster faggots in Canada. I think I'd have better luck communicating with someone speaking chinese.

----------


## peace

> Not really, it's one of those weird sayings that means "You're being a hypocritical prick". "Pot calls the kettle black" or something. Probably another British thing...
> 
> So far on this forum, I have discovered:
> 
> I don't give a Toss=Toss is apparenly Masturbating (US) I don't give a [BEEP] (UK)
> Fanny=Bum (US) Boobs (UK) [BEEP] (Australia)
> 
> I speak British English.



Thank you Miss interpreter.  :Hats off:

----------


## Otherside

Generally, I can understand you. I can't understand some americans, and I can't understand Chav Speak. Or Scottish.
Seriously. "What you like a piece?"...Why didn't you say "Would you like a cake?"
"Could you go and get the messages?" ...

What does Groceries have to do with messages???

----------


## Monotony

Chavs? You mean those faggots who are basically white trash like wiggers but with an annoying accent?

----------


## peace



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

*steps in*

I win.


*steps out*

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

Is that supposed to impress people?

----------


## peace

Why yes young Alan.

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> Chavs? You mean those faggots who are basically white trash like wiggers but with an annoying accent?



No...much worse than that...Think Katie Price. The chavs must idolize her or something, they seem to want a portrait in her honour on a banknote.



That, or a teenage boy who's wardrobe seems to consist entirely of tracksuits and talks...well, I'm not exactly sure what any of it means...it's not really english, Innit blud?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> No...much worse than that...Think Katie Price. The chavs must idolize her or something, they seem to want a portrait in her honour on a banknote.
> 
> 
> 
> That, or a teenage boy who's wardrobe seems to consist entirely of tracksuits and talks...well, I'm not exactly sure what any of it means...it's not really english, Innit blud?



When listening or reading anything typed by the majority of today population...

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> When listening or reading anything typed by the majority of today population...



 :Rofl:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Crankshaft

----------


## Otherside

> 



[BEEP] slap? That'd probably work. Or guy slap. Or punch. Or whatever you do. I've never gotten [BEEP] slaps. Punching takes the same amount of effort, and it feels better.

----------


## Monotony

> [BEEP] slap? That'd probably work. Or guy slap. Or punch. Or whatever you do. I've never gotten [BEEP] slaps. Punching takes the same amount of effort, and it feels better.

----------


## Sagan

Ohh you guys.

----------


## Otherside

It make look like we're in love in all, but really, I'm about to throttle monotony. I even see I died my fur to make him think I was a normal fox...he he.

----------


## Monotony

> It make look like we're in love in all, but really, I'm about to throttle monotony. I even see I died my fur to make him think I was a normal fox...he he.

----------


## peace

:Sleep:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

No but they are how do you lose when you out number them 9 to 3  :Confused:

----------


## Sagan

What game is that?

----------


## Monotony

world of Tanks AKA World Of Morons who can't drive to save their lives.

----------


## Sagan

lol. Looks like fun. I'll have to check it out.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## peace

:juggle:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

Have you tried looking in your closet ?  ::

----------


## Monotony

Nope only Jack and Bob in the closet, still not sure who the other corpse is though  :Confused:

----------


## Koalafan

:bat:

----------


## Chantellabella

You put your right hand in
You take your right hand out
You put your right hand in
Then you shake it all about

Ok. Doesn't anybody see a problem with this song? 

Sorry. I just had to do it. 

Carry on.

----------


## peace

Carry on with the win, thanks Chanty I will do just that.  :Victory:

----------


## Monotony

Nope

----------


## peace

Yes  :Yes:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

I cannot be bothered to read the last few days worth of...Monotony and Peace having a fight. When it's obvious I am the winner.

Now mods, since Whiteman has managed to change the colour of his name to black, could you make mine multicolored?

*Otherside


*I think I need to get out more.

----------


## Sagan

y'all are loozahs. I are win!

----------


## Monotony

> i cannot be bothered to read the last few days worth of...monotony and peace having a fight. When it's obvious i am the winner.
> 
> Now mods, since whiteman has managed to change the colour of his name to black, could you make mine multicolored?
> 
> *otherside
> 
> 
> *i think i need to get out more.




i win girl give up already.

----------


## Otherside

You died your hair pink!!!!  ::D:

----------


## Sagan

Rawr!

----------


## Monotony

> You died your hair pink!!!!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Wait....black is banned isn't it? Admins are red, mods are green, commoners are blue...blacks banned. Sooo...is whiteman banned? I swear I've seen him on here lately.

Monotony, I just saw your status.  :bat: 

War. The universe belongs to I, and I alone. I killed Steven Fry years ago and took it from him.

----------


## Monotony

> Monotony, I just saw your status. 
> 
> War. The universe belongs to I, and I alone. I killed Steven Fry years ago and took it from him.



Nope, now where's my turkey, cranberry and mayo sandwich?

----------


## peace

You want a sandwich

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

That is the last sandwich I make for you matey!  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Otherside

> You want a sandwich



Well that looks...interesting.

----------


## peace

> Well that looks...interesting.



It is what they call lunch on the run.  :boogie:

----------


## Otherside

> It is what they call lunch on the run.



I think I'm gonna stick with buying sandwiches from the store.

----------


## Monotony

Winning

----------


## Otherside

Pasta...in a sandwich...with mince and tomato sauce. Whattttt?????

Or this, which I also saw today. Because apparently, they need a sandwich suitable for the summertime, and for people to eat at Wimbledon. Although_ please_. The people who do go to wimbledon are probably going to be sipping champagne and eating fresh strawberries, and not flavoured muck with...whatever that cream thing is.



See, there is a reason _why_ I generally don't put strawberries and cream in a sandwich. And the clotted cream is probably disgusting. Seriously, the tub only lasts a day anyways after you open it. 

And seriously...that bread, is not a scone.

----------


## Monotony

Yuck


Turkey *real turkey not the thin sliced slimy [BEEP] you can  get in packs at the grocery store*, cranberry and mayo for the win

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Lost Control Again

> 



 ::D:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> Yuck
> 
> 
> Turkey *real turkey not the thin sliced slimy [BEEP] you can  get in packs at the grocery store*, cranberry and mayo for the win



THIS.

----------


## Monotony

> THIS.



They say it's turkey but it ain't turkey unless they never bothered to cook it properly I've never seen turkey meat that was slimy and didn't taste like turkey.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, I hate that stuff. 

And now, due to this conversation, I really want a turkey and cranberry sandwich now!

----------


## Monotony

Yes now go make me one.

----------


## Otherside

It doesn't exactly travel. So by the time it gets to Canada, it will probably look a lot like that....delicious looking thing that Peace made.

----------


## Monotony

Teleport it duh.


Sheesh Humans I gave them a brain and they don't even bother to use it  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Sagan

What's up Mono Tony and the side that isn't.

----------


## Monotony

winning

----------


## Sagan

Won

----------


## Otherside

Not.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

Winning comes easily to wobbly jellies

----------


## Otherside

^Now I really wish TV Burp was back on.

----------


## Monotony

All of you lose.

----------


## peace

^What even you?  :boogie:

----------


## Monotony

OF course not I'm the  Supreme Ruler of the Universe.

----------


## peace



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

What you don't ride giant dodo birds into battle?

Pfft Amateur.

----------


## peace



----------


## peace



----------


## peace



----------


## peace



----------


## peace



----------


## peace



----------


## peace

As I have posted six unanswered images I naturally win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WLVw_WJNJI

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Ok.


Chantellabellaellastrueselswella..................  ....the all powerful, all knowing, all thinking, all feeling, lord and mistress of all time, space and dimension.

Do I get to rule it now?  ::):

----------


## Monotony

Nope

----------


## peace

> Ok.
> 
> 
> Chantellabellaellastrueselswella..................  ....the all powerful, all knowing, all thinking, all feeling, lord and mistress of all time, space and dimension.
> 
> Do I get to rule it now?













As long names goes that one is pretty impressive but to win you need to find the elusive  four leaf clover, but unfortunately for you Chanty I found it first so I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> As long names goes that one is pretty impressive but to win you need to find the elusive  four leaf clover, but unfortunately for you Chanty I found it first so I win.



Actually you can ask my kids. I am the wizard four leaf clover spotting. I can just be passing a clover patch and spot one. I don't even look for them. My daughter just found her first four leaf clover in my yard (she's 32) and it was like she found gold. She says she's always hated that I can spot them in an instant. 

I just look for what's different. 

So unfortunately for you, I have a treasure trove of four leaf clovers.

----------


## peace

^ But I have 2 Leprechauns living at the bottom of my garden so I trump your trove of 4 leaf clover.

----------


## Otherside

Puppet leprechauns do not count. 

In other news, Otherside the omnipotent supreme being of space and time, ruler of all creation...wins.

----------


## peace

Nice try tother but puppets always win just like me.

This one reminded me of Monotony.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Monotony, stop posting pictures of Vikings, you're making me think of those stupid nords.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

Cacti win when they shake the macarena's.

----------


## Otherside

Its too early for a cactus picture.

----------


## peace

What you should realise is it is never to early for Cactus musicians.

----------


## Otherside

It really is to early. and if that thing starts playing that guitar...ugh. Too early.

Seriously...Too early.

----------


## peace

I hope it isn't to early for peanuts.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

I dont get baseball.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Nope.

----------


## Monotony

Yes. I win we've been over this.

----------


## Otherside

Time 15,499...No, you do not.

----------


## Monotony

> Time 15,499...No, you do not.



I'm going force you relive the 90's then but this time there will be no N64 or Gameboy or Pokemon or Digimon on tv only the likes of....

----------


## Otherside

Please. I had one of these in the nighties. 



That was irritating enough. The stupid thing eventually did die and stopped needing me to explain to it that it didn't take baths in the toliet pot or whatver...I don't know, those things were irritating.

Trust me. Dealt with tamagotchi. i can handle the power rangers.

----------


## Monotony

Well the you'll have one of those super glued to every inch of your body instead.  ::

----------


## Otherside

Hmm, would be hell, but still, I survieved Tamagotchi. Don't know how people were obsessed with them they way they were, there was people that would cry over it when the stupid thing died and theres apparently a buriel site in Japan for them...

Jaysus. I survieved Tamagotchi.  Achievement.

----------


## Monotony

Super glued _every_where.

----------


## Sagan

I are back!! and I are WIN!!!!! and why has everything been moved around ahh

----------


## Monotony

Nope you lose, becasue freedom fries.


They're chips

----------


## Sagan

Freedom fries?

----------


## Monotony

Not gonna lie  I did that like on every street as well especially in the getto parts of town in a cop car and with a tank and flying cars in San Andreas.

----------


## Sagan

Still playin GTA SA because ... well I just haven't bought the newer one yet. Laziness and social isolation.

----------


## Sagan

But gigs of mods though. Replaced almost everything that drives flies, or runs.

----------


## peace

As I own that castle I automatically win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

Aussies do it best

----------


## Otherside

Andddddddd I'm back...and I win!

----------


## peace

Molly Ringwald looks chubby therefore I win.

----------


## Otherside

Molly Ringwald is not an anxiety space member, and therefore, both of you are *DISQUALIFIED!!!*





> *Section 82 of the last post thread wins act of 2013*-Person must be a member of AnxS in order to compete, or win. It is a criminal offense to allow a non anxiety space member to use your account so that they can win the last post thread wins. Failure to comply with this law will result in a ban on eating cake for up to a maximum of ten years, as well as disqualification. Repeated warnings may prevent you from buying anything but mushy peas for the foreseeable future. The Last Post Wins Fairness Commision asks that you report any attempts to by non AnxS members, or any attempts by AnxS members to win by allowing another person to post with there account/referring to another person who is not an anxiety space member. Failure to do so is a criminal offense, and is punisible by being forced to eat custard (and only custard) for the next three years.

----------


## peace

The Lions roared tonight.

----------


## Otherside

...I actually had to google that to work out what you were on about. Rugby. Greatttt. My mothers going to start talking to the TV again.

----------


## peace

^ Your Mum likes rugby ?

----------


## Otherside

Yup. And my father hates it. And so do the rest of us.

----------


## Monotony

You all lose

----------


## Sagan

:Wave:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

ha Quebec 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23212541

----------


## peace

> ha Quebec 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23212541



Your one sick little boy.  :damn kids:

----------


## Monotony

> Your one sick little boy.



Quebecers are all assholes.

----------


## Otherside

And soooo...with everyone having deserted this thread...looks like I win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## peace

I win the End.

----------


## peace

Felicity Jones is cute and I win again.

----------


## Otherside

> 



He's in a car! Drive after him, don't just sit there watching!!  :Snack:

----------


## Sagan

WEeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

:spank:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Maybe this will clear you meddlers out.















































*** IMAGE REMOVED***

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Teddy

Teddy wins  ::):

----------


## Sagan

I respect Teddy, with all by being. But Teddy cannot win this intergalactic fight for the last post  ::):  Only Sagan can!  :sparkles:

----------


## peace

Ducks will win when they wear their bonnet.

----------


## Otherside

MAP-> 
Really? You couldn't see Canada?

----------


## Otherside

> 



Now I just want to go surfing. Dammit why do I have to live inland?

----------


## Monotony

> Now I just want to go surfing. Dammit why do I have to live inland?







Also ya average Americans are unbelievably incompetent at geography. It's amazing that they even manage to locate the country's they're trying to invade.

----------


## Otherside

^I noticed. I'm still confused how they missed that big pink country between them and Alaska. I'm guessing you're not all vegetarian hippies in Canada?

----------


## Sagan

See Alaska is an island south of Arizona and right next to Hawaii

----------


## Monotony

> ^I noticed. I'm still confused how they missed that big pink country between them and Alaska. I'm guessing you're not all vegetarian hippies in Canada?



We have a sophisticated stealth-field that envelopes the whole country. It's so advanced that it even makes it invisible on maps and from space.



As for Vegetarian hippies we call them by either their PC name Liberals & NDP or by their real name, Incompetent Dumb asses.

----------


## Otherside

^Is Canada trying to take over the world or something?
Someone once told me that Google planned to invade Canada =/

----------


## Monotony

> ^Is Canada trying to take over the world or something?
> Someone once told me that Google planned to invade Canada =/



Ya Google invaded they took pictures of the outside of my house and stuff.

But no Antarctica is planning to take over the world, although the liberals and ndp probably would try to enforce communism on every one if they could.

----------


## Chantellabella

> See Alaska is an island south of Arizona and right next to Hawaii



I agree.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ya Google invaded they took pictures of the outside of my house and stuff.
> 
> But no Antarctica is planning to take over the world, although the liberals and ndp probably would try to enforce communism on every one if they could.



Well after watching World War Z twice now, I've decided that Antarctica is probably the best place to survive a Zombie Apocalypse.

----------


## Monotony

> Well after watching World War Z twice now, I've decided that Antarctica is probably the best place to survive a Zombie Apocalypse.



Clearly you need to watch it again the best place is inside a room full of needles and deadly viruses or just have cancer or HIV.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Clearly you need to watch it again the best place is inside a room full of needles and deadly viruses or just have cancer or HIV.



Well yeah, that too. But I wouldn't have the same luck as Brad Pitt to wade my way to get there. I was kinda hoping I could hide out behind an iceberg until somebody brought me those viruses.

----------


## Monotony

> Well yeah, that too. But I wouldn't have the same luck as Brad Pitt to wade my way to get there. I was kinda hoping I could hide out behind an iceberg until somebody brought me those viruses.



I would have just taped a lot more phone books to myself and went to work with that axe, forget sneaking in I'm chopping my way through. Phones books on the legs arms chest. Make a helmet and then layer of duct tape on the back of the kneck and on joints. Try biting me know!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I would have just taped a lot more phone books to myself and went to work with that axe, forget sneaking in I'm chopping my way through. Phones books on the legs arms chest. Make a helmet and then layer of duct tape on the back of the kneck and on joints. Try biting me know!



Yeah, I didn't understand why the soldiers weren't wearing chain mail (sp?) Or bubble wrap. Or very large overcoats with thick garden gloves. Guess they didn't have time to repair. Believe me, I've been stocking up on phone books, dictionaries and lots of duct tape myself after seeing that movie.

----------


## Otherside

And now, people:



You are feeling very sleepy...Otherside wins...you loose...

----------


## peace

While you try and find your way out of my maze I will take the win.

----------


## Otherside

Done. And now...for the win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Done. And now...for the win.



Or a ladder.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> Or a ladder.



That would have been a lot less effort, wouldn't it?

Meh, I couldn't be bothered to carry the thing in.

----------


## peace

Now that you have been blinded by the light I will take my rightful place and win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Now that you have been blinded by the light I will take my rightful place and win.




I finally see what the lyrics are in that song:

And she was blinded by the light 
Cut loose like a deuce, another runner in the night 
Blinded by the light 
She got down but she never got tight, but she'll make it alright 


Don't ask me what I thought that song said.

----------


## Otherside

For some very stupid reason, Tesco is not selling milkshake.

That is completley beyond me. Walmart sell milkshakes, Morrisons sell milkshake, everywhere but Tesco...seems to sell Milkshake.

Seriously, I'd buy that powder stuff but it just doesn't disolve in the milk and then you get this icky powder stuff at the bottom. Which is why the person who invented liquid milkshake is pretty epic. And as it is, Crusha is pretty epic anyway.

And nobody seems to sell the Lime flavoured one. Apparently the fact that I like it means I get to join a cult. 

I can join a cult!

----------


## Monotony

> For some very stupid reason, Tesco is not selling milkshake.
> 
> That is completley beyond me. Walmart sell milkshakes, Morrisons sell milkshake, everywhere but Tesco...seems to sell Milkshake.
> 
> Seriously, I'd buy that powder stuff but it just doesn't disolve in the milk and then you get this icky powder stuff at the bottom. Which is why the person who invented liquid milkshake is pretty epic. And as it is, Crusha is pretty epic anyway.
> 
> And nobody seems to sell the Lime flavoured one. Apparently the fact that I like it means I get to join a cult. 
> 
> I can join a cult!



https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-C...58882844131874

----------


## Otherside

> https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-C...58882844131874



There was actually someone who got wine tasters to discover what was in that stuff. I've yet to work it out. I've come to the conclusion that they probably use some secret ingredient that was grown on Mars or something.

*Edit*-Fuck. Walmart does not sell Lime Milkshake. Not happy.  :: Someone on the internet is suggesting I buy lime squash and add that to milk =/

Sounds...interesting.

*Edit Edit*-Wait, you guys don't have squash over the ocean? Lucky. You missed out on being forcefed way to concentrated orange icky stuff.

----------


## Monotony

> There was actually someone who got wine tasters to discover what was in that stuff. I've yet to work it out. I've come to the conclusion that they probably use some secret ingredient that was grown on Mars or something.
> 
> *Edit*-Fuck. Walmart does not sell Lime Milkshake. Not happy. Someone on the internet is suggesting I buy lime squash and add that to milk =/
> 
> Sounds...interesting.



It's made from my sweat.

This is probably illegal in communist ontario but [BEEP] it I'm buying one anyway when they restock it's to awesome and useful not to.

http://www.vat19.com/dvds/card-sharp...ding-knife.cfm

----------


## Otherside

That does look good.

And it is most definatly illegal over here. Walking around with a pair of scissors is apparently illegal.

----------


## Monotony

> That does look good.
> 
> And it is most definatly illegal over here. Walking around with a pair of scissors is apparently illegal.



Ya but how likely is it for a cop to search your wallet? At least here you can argue with them that its' a tool.

Derp it's a weapon.

Well it's not a very effective one first I need to get out my wallet then find which pocket it's in and then pull it out and then fold out the blade and put the handle together. If I'm in a situation where I immediately need a knife as a weapon im probably fucked before I can do all of that or it would just be faster to use my fists or try to take their knife or gun.


That's too reasonable and logical our tiny brains can't comprehend this.

----------


## Otherside

Yup. Not as if you can tell the attacker to just wait a second so you can take the credit card that is actually a knife out of your wallet and put it together...

I think I'll just run like hell.

----------


## Monotony

> Yup. Not as if you can tell the attacker to just wait a second so you can take the credit card that is actually a knife out of your wallet and put it together...
> 
> I think I'll just run like hell.



Pfft screw running I'd just bite them multiple times in the jugular.

----------


## peace

Whilst the coast is clear I will run off with the win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

VAMPIRE!!!!

...oh wait. They sparkle.

----------


## Monotony

> VAMPIRE!!!!
> 
> .*..oh wait. They sparkle.*

----------


## Otherside

What Meyer was thinking when she made Vampires into some glittery fairy thing, I do not know. 

In fact, I have come to the conclusion that Edward Cullen is probably a Fairy.

----------


## peace

I brought a piece of malachite so I win.

----------


## Monotony

> What Meyer was thinking when she made Vampires into some glittery fairy thing, I do not know. 
> 
> In fact, I have come to the conclusion that Edward Cullen is probably a Fairy.





Once again just to make the difference perfectly clear

----------


## peace

I thought you liked fags in trees.  :boogie:

----------


## Monotony

Only if ropes involved  ::

----------


## Otherside

Now we know what you're into  ::

----------


## peace

> Now we know what you're into



Come one tother we can't make fun of Alan's fetishes, can we?  :Yes:

----------


## Otherside

I'll write a letter of apology.

Dear Allen. I humbly apologize for any embaresment I may have inadvertantly caused. I will not, however, be making you a sandwich, because I am in fact, not that sorry at all. Now if you'll excuse me, I need to me going and making the winners cake.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Wow, this thread is inactive? Does that mean I win?

----------


## peace

Not so quick little one, remember If this thread appears inactive I win by default as I am the numero uno.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

Good to see your still hanging in the trees Al.

----------


## Monotony

421 057 919 949

----------


## peace

Hey whats with all the numbers rain man.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

> Wow, this thread is inactive? *Does that mean I win?*



Nope the line starts after me

----------


## peace

Creepy cats don't win.

But cute squirrels in snow do.

----------


## Monotony

Wrong

----------


## Otherside

And there I was thinking that Canada didn't actually have a king.

----------


## Monotony

> And there I was thinking that Canada didn't actually have a king.



The Queen and the King before her are Illegitimate anywho.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Couldn't find anymore GIFS?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> Couldn't find anymore GIFS?



Darwinism

----------


## Chantellabella

> Darwinism



Yes!!

----------


## peace

> Darwinism



The problem is these people breed like rabbits.

----------


## Monotony

> The problem is these people breed like rabbits.



The problem is those people have the right to be stupid apparently and breed.

----------


## Otherside

> Darwinism



Evolution...erasing human stupidity  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> Evolution...erasing human stupidity



It was, until we started actively protecting idiots who are far too stupid to be allowed to breed. 




Or we could just go and kill all the stupid people, that's fine by me as well.

----------


## Otherside

Good idea. I've got the window open and I get to hear some stroppy thirteen year old screaming "Get away from my bike! Get away from my bike! Get away from bike!" over and over again. Same kid who thought it was hilarious to leap out in front of me when I was driving - slowly, but hardly the point - and well, ended up sort of nudging him a bit, and then seeming shocked when that happened. I'm not kidding here. I'm sure it was drummed into me age 5 by my parents that you don't jump in front of a moving vehicle, and doing so can kill you.

Does he class as an idiot? I would like to be able to drive without a kid leaping out in front of me.

----------


## Monotony

> Good idea. I've got the window open and I get to hear some stroppy thirteen year old screaming "Get away from my bike! Get away from my bike! Get away from bike!" over and over again. Same kid who thought it was hilarious to leap out in front of me when I was driving - slowly, but hardly the point - and well, ended up sort of nudging him a bit, and then seeming shocked when that happened. I'm not kidding here. I'm sure it was drummed into me age 5 by my parents that you don't jump in front of a moving vehicle, and doing so can kill you.
> 
> Does he class as an idiot? I would like to be able to drive without a kid leaping out in front of me.



I don't drive for a very good reason. Idiots would piss me of and one day I would just end up going GTA on them all. Oh your trying to squeeze past me well I'm pulling out of my parking spot? *accelerate into them*

----------


## Otherside

^It's very tempting to do just that. There is to many stupid people in this town.

----------


## Monotony

> ^It's very tempting to do just that. There is to many stupid people in this town.



"You need more self control hur durrrrrr"

[BEEP] please if I did you wouldn't still be alive.

----------


## peace

And after all that talk on road rage and stupidity I will just calmly take the win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

Jealousy is a sin Al, you must repent and say that Peace is indeed our one and only winner.

----------


## Otherside

Oh come on, the kid jumped right in front of me. Like, grinning and then couldn't work out why I hadn't stopped (Because, smart ass, I was on a hill and I can't stop instantly, even if I do slam the brakes down). It's not road rage, it's idiots-leaping-in-front-of-my-car-because-they-think-it's-funny-for-some-reason-I-can't-work-out-at-all-and-then-get-hit-and blame-on-my-driving-when-I-was-going-10MPH-tops rage.

Next time, I won't bother trying to stop. It'll be evolution in action, although I doubt 10MPH would kill anyone.

And Monotony, we have been over this. You cannot kill me. I am God.

All this talk about Road Rage though:

FIRE UP THE QUATTRO  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> Oh come on, the kid jumped right in front of me. Like, grinning and then couldn't work out why I hadn't stopped (Because, smart ass, I was on a hill and I can't stop instantly, even if I do slam the brakes down). It's not road rage, it's idiots-leaping-in-front-of-my-car-because-they-think-it's-funny-for-some-reason-I-can't-work-out-at-all-and-then-get-hit-and blame-on-my-driving-when-I-was-going-10MPH-tops rage.
> 
> Next time, I won't bother trying to stop. It'll be evolution in action, although I doubt 10MPH would kill anyone.
> 
> And Monotony, we have been over this. You cannot kill me. *I am God*.
> 
> All this talk about Road Rage though:
> 
> FIRE UP THE QUATTRO



Blasphemy

----------


## Otherside

Ah yes, I did wonder if I'd hear from you.

----------


## peace

Thankyou for the win Otherside it is very magnanimous of you to relinquish the win.

----------


## Monotony

> Thankyou for the win Otherside it is very magnanimous of you to* relinquish the win*.

----------


## Otherside

^I think that you've lost. Finally. And I have won. Last post wins. And I win.

_THREAD LOCK!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## peace

I think you will find this thread is still open and I am the winner.

----------


## Monotony

> ^I think that you've lost. Finally. And I have won. Last post wins. And I win.
> 
> _THREAD LOCK!!!!!!!!!_



nope think again girl

----------


## Otherside

Thread locked. For I am the super secret all knowing all powerful ruler of the interwebs, and I have the big red button that will make the world explode

----------


## Sagan

Thread unlocked for I have the key

----------


## Monotony

> Thread locked. For I am the super secret all knowing all powerful ruler of the interwebs, and I have the big red button that will make the world explode



I'm the supreme ruler of the universe, much more powerful than your puny interwebs.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Oh come on, the kid jumped right in front of me. Like, grinning and then couldn't work out why I hadn't stopped (Because, smart ass, I was on a hill and I can't stop instantly, even if I do slam the brakes down). It's not road rage, it's idiots-leaping-in-front-of-my-car-because-they-think-it's-funny-for-some-reason-I-can't-work-out-at-all-and-then-get-hit-and blame-on-my-driving-when-I-was-going-10MPH-tops rage.
> 
> Next time, I won't bother trying to stop. It'll be evolution in action, although I doubt 10MPH would kill anyone.
> 
> And Monotony, we have been over this. You cannot kill me. I am God.
> 
> All this talk about Road Rage though:
> 
> FIRE UP THE QUATTRO



So now I'm up against God to win this thread? 

Should I like go to confession or something?

----------


## Chantellabella

Gee, I leave this thread for a few days and now the omnipotent beings have moved in. 

Looks like I'm going to have to get a guard dog to patrol the place.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

^ You lose for simply being weird.

----------


## Monotony

Complete idiots on both sides in syria.  Assad's forces driving tanks through urban areas occupied by the Islamists, and the Islamists shouting at the bloody tanks like idiots.

----------


## Otherside

And I win  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 

Thank you everyone who participated in this thread, especially the people I have been up against regularly-Mono, Peace, Channty, Sagan...and if I missed you out I am truly sorry, but those are the only five people I remember. And they didn't put up much up a challenge really. I suppose I have my timezone on side. I can be on here whilst you are all sleeping and sneak in a win. He he he he he  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> And I win            
> 
> Thank you everyone who participated in this thread, especially the people I have been up against regularly-Mono, Peace, Channty, Sagan...and if I missed you out I am truly sorry, but those are the only five people I remember. And they didn't put up much up a challenge really. I suppose I have my timezone on side. I can be on here whilst you are all sleeping and sneak in a win. He he he he he



I'd call you stupid for thinking you've won but you probably have more sense than to keep standing there in the window/hole filming when a tank has it's main gun and co-axil MG pointed right at you well yelling ALLAHU AKBAR at it.  :doh: 


Although it's true that I am the greatest I'm not going to save your stupid [BEEP] from the tank your standing in front of well yelling at it as if you want it to turn and start firing at you.

----------


## peace

Winning comes easy when your super cool.

----------


## Monotony

Them Russian Fuel tanks on tracks sure do burn beautifully though.

You know the middle east might be better off if everyone just stopped selling them weapons and vehicles and forced them to figure out how to develop and build them on their own oh and not arming both sides covertly would certainly go a long way. Iraq wouldn't have been a problem if Murica hand't armed Saddam during his attempt to invade Iran and Iran probably wouldn't be so pissed at Murica but it all about the $$ baby.

----------


## peace

The boy likes is history.

----------


## Monotony

Pft you already lost to the girl give up

----------


## peace

You sir are not even in the same ball park as me!

----------


## Monotony

Pfft Amateur

----------


## Otherside

Weird, no tanks here, just something that sounds like it should have been in startrek and keeps saying "GET OUT OF THE WAY! BIG VECHILLE REVERSING" in what must be the worst computerized voice I've ever heard.

Seriously. They should just get rid of computers that talk. Or try to understand. Voice control is always interesting. It asks me to say my date of birth. And so I tell them...twenty-two becomes seventeen somehow and November is mistaken for October and 1994 becomes 1924 (?!?!)

Which would make me 99. 

Which will probably mean I'm AnxS's oldest member and really, I should get an award for that. 

How about...winning this thread?

----------


## Monotony

Also no I'm god, 99 is like... ya kinda insignificant against billions.

----------


## peace

If you are God then I am the richest man on planet earth and still winning.

----------


## Monotony

No you aren't I have proof.

----------


## peace

This sir is what a winner looks like are you still winning?

----------


## Monotony

No that's what cancer looks like when its winning.

----------


## Otherside

The website on the bottom of the GIF keeps popping up to quick for me to read it. Can anyone else see it or is it enough of those stupid subliminal things? Seriously. I was told that the programme I was watching would mean I was unable to stand up and stuck to my chair. No subliminal images used.

I saw two flashes in which there was a picture of a man tied to a chair.

And so, I have come up with a theory. There are intelligent people who can see subliminal images. And then there are subjective idiots who were called for reasons of politeness "Well-balanced people with well-balanced personalities."

I think I prefer my supreme intelligence. I have tried that programme six times...anddddddd no result.

----------


## peace

Supreme intelligence  :Rofl:

----------


## Monotony

> The website on the bottom of the GIF keeps popping up to quick for me to read it. Can anyone else see it or is it enough of those stupid subliminal things? Seriously. I was told that the programme I was watching would mean I was unable to stand up and stuck to my chair. No subliminal images used.
> 
> I saw two flashes in which there was a picture of a man tied to a chair.
> 
> And so, I have come up with a theory. There are intelligent people who can see subliminal images. And then there are subjective idiots who were called for reasons of politeness "Well-balanced people with well-balanced personalities."
> 
> I think I prefer my supreme intelligence. I have tried that programme six times...anddddddd no result.



That will be one back massage to soothe my annoying shoulder

Attachment 1345

----------


## peace

Just for you.

----------


## Otherside

You got it. I could get the winning, I just couldn't read what the URL was. 

And anyone else see what this is? Apparently it's subliminal, but it seemed obvious what it was.

----------


## Monotony

A picture of weird flowers where someone decided to go and colour the "subliminal" message in big white letters instead of leaving it the same colour as the background for some stupid reason?

----------


## Otherside

Did you get it before I realized it was flashing? Stupid thing. I changed it. But, I'm guessing you can't unsee it now. Well done. 

(Edit-If you are five, don't look at it to much)

Also, see the postion of the flowers and the stalks?

----------


## Otherside

> Just for you.



Did this thread get moved into the 18+ section all of a sudden?

----------


## Monotony

> Did this thread get *moved into the 18+ section all of a sudden?*



It was?

Well why wasn't I Informed!?  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

I'm just LOLIng at that guys face.

----------


## Monotony

> I'm just LOLIng at that guys face.



Completely whipped  :Rofl:

----------


## Sagan

*...And this is one of the smaller ones.*

----------


## peace

> Did this thread get moved into the 18+ section all of a sudden?



It is a back massage, really where is your mind Otherside.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Otherside

Well, that seems like a very disturbing back massage

----------


## peace

Looks like domestic violence against men is on the increase.

----------


## Monotony

> Well, that seems like a very disturbing back massage

----------


## Otherside

Temper temper

----------


## Monotony

> Temper temper

----------


## Otherside

Netflix is rubbish. Seriously. Half the things I want to watch aren't on there.  ::(:

----------


## Monotony

> Netflix is rubbish. Seriously. Half the things I want to watch aren't on there.



So the UK Netflix is just as shitty as Canadian Netflix?  :: 


For who ever is ultimately responsible for Canada only having 3 ISP that all charge pretty much the same prices

----------


## Otherside

> So the UK Netflix is just as shitty as Canadian Netflix? 
> 
> 
> For who ever is ultimately responsible for Canada only having 3 ISP that all charge pretty much the same prices



There's nothing on it. Whoevers throwing up a hissy fit about copyright law...seriously. Pissed off. It's all old stuff.

Whatever, it's not as if I paid for anything yet.

----------


## Monotony

> There's nothing on it. Whoevers throwing up a hissy fit about copyright law...seriously. Pissed off. It's all old stuff.
> 
> Whatever, *it's not as if I paid for anything yet*.





Best time forget the pin for your bank account is well trying to deposit money at the bank at least then you can just get it changed

----------


## Otherside

Right, that's it. I'm emigrating to America. They have netflix, pop tarts, lucky charms and diners. Especially dennies or whatever it's called. Seriously, I am sick of tea shops and bloody scones and shitty netflix. Although I'm still not quite sure what American cheese is, but meh. Can live with that, I guess. 

Pros and Cons of leaving Britian...hmm...

You know what? I'm just gonna move to Germany. I won't have to deal with customs. They like beer anyway. And cakes. They like cakes too.  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> Right, that's it. I'm emigrating to America. They have netflix, pop tarts, lucky charms and diners. Especially dennies or whatever it's called. Seriously, I am sick of tea shops and bloody scones and shitty netflix. Although I'm still not quite sure what American cheese is, but meh. Can live with that, I guess. 
> 
> Pros and Cons of leaving Britian...hmm...
> 
> You know what? I'm just gonna move to Germany. I won't have to deal with customs. They like beer anyway. And cakes. They like cakes too.



Give me your god damn scones then there's nothing here but sliced bread and baggles god damn.

Meh [BEEP] Germany place is a [BEEP] hole especially the eastern side it's filled with nothing but slavs and poles.

----------


## Otherside

I was planning on going to West Berlin or Bavaria. Although why they built a building in the shape of washing machine, I'll never understand that one.

What's wrong with Baggles?  :-_-:

----------


## Monotony

> I was planning on going to West Berlin or Bavaria. Although why they built a building in the shape of washing machine, I'll never understand that one.
> 
> What's wrong with Baggles?



Because they're all the offspring of Russian or American rapists that's why. If you absolutely have to set foot in modern Germany Lower Saxony or Schleswig-Holstein

They got old after being the only thing to eat. 

Hmm Ima a go make some bacon

----------


## Otherside

I thought Baggles were Jewish. 

It's too bloody hot for bacon. I want Icecream. And a lot of it.

----------


## Monotony

> I thought *Baggles were Jewish.* 
> 
> It's too bloody hot for bacon. I want Icecream. And a lot of it.



More lies from them  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

So some random creep just facebooked me with "Heyyyyy xxxxxxxxxx". Why do random people feel the need to add you on Facebook?

----------


## Monotony

> So some random creep just facebooked me with "Heyyyyy xxxxxxxxxx". Why do random people feel the need to add you on Facebook?



Hmm interesting maybe I should search for your FB and stalk you 




Lets see

Name: Starts with an E
Gender: Female
Location: Antarctica
Age: 99
Hair colour: Soulless ginger


Well this should be hard  :: 



... there's a hell of a lot of weird people who's name starts with E in the U.K O.o

----------


## Otherside

> Hmm interesting maybe I should search for your FB and stalk you 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see
> 
> Name: Starts with an E
> Gender: Female
> ...



...thanks.

And no, I am not posting my Facebook on this thread. Although I am curious about Alan, leader of the world, Canada...hmm...shouldn't be to hard.

----------


## Otherside

Found you! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ruler...65412193487643

----------


## Monotony

> ...thanks.
> 
> And no, I am not posting my Facebook on this thread. Although I am curious about Alan, leader of the world, Canada...hmm...shouldn't be to hard.



You won't find anything  :Rofl: 

Seriously though what is with all the people with their names beginning with E in the U.K being weird or dirty chavs?  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Monotony

> Found you! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ruler...65412193487643



This must be you then 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Otherside

> You won't find anything 
> 
> Seriously though what is with all the people with their names beginning with E in the U.K being weird or dirty chavs?



I already did find you, LOL. 

For the record, I'm not a chav. Heck, my name alone is enough to put them off. Apparently, it sounds "Old innit" or whatever. Ugh, I blame my great Aunt. Why I had to be given a name that suggest I'm some sort of fossilized remains is beyond me.

----------


## Otherside

:Eyebrow: 

Damn it! How did you find me?

(Seriously though, that name is wayyy to common.)

----------


## Monotony

> I already did find you, LOL. 
> 
> For the record, I'm not a chav. Heck, my name alone is enough to put them off. Apparently, it sounds "Old innit" or whatever. Ugh, I blame my great Aunt. Why I had to be given a name that suggest I'm some sort of fossilized remains is beyond me.



...Edith?

----------


## Otherside

> ...Edith?



Elsie. =/

----------


## Monotony

> Elsie. =/



Could have been worse It could have been Edith or Esther

----------


## Otherside

> Could have been worse It could have been Edith or Esther



Very true. At the very least, I can shorten it to Elle. 

Are you on Facebook?

----------


## Otherside

^I wasn't trying to get you to add me, I was just curious when you said it'd be hard to find you with the lol smiley whether you meant you didn't have it. Which is cool if thats the case. Mines shut off some of the time because of anxiety.

Sorry if I made it seem as if I was trying to locate your address online and fly off to Canada to stalk you...or something. 

Seriously though. Canada has lot to be a lot cooler right now. Man, this heatwave is horrible.

----------


## Monotony

> Very true. At the very least, I can shorten it to Elle. 
> 
> Are you on Facebook?



Nope and I intend to never make one this town is small enough as it is don't need people from my school pestering me.

Cooler as if, it was 41 out earlier

----------


## Chantellabella

I tried to follow the plot of this thread and got lost. 

So I'll just interject.


I win.

----------


## peace

Winners are grinners and losers can please themselves.

----------


## Monotony

I win

----------


## Otherside

Is it just me, or does it look as if she's eating her own hair?

----------


## Monotony

> Is it just me, or does it look as if she's eating her own hair?



err... just you O.o

----------


## Otherside

> err... just you O.o



Oh come on, the Spaghetti is the same colour as her hair!

----------


## Monotony

> Oh come on, the Spaghetti is the same colour as her hair!



No it's a bit lighter shade of brown, also not spaghetti but some weird Asian noodle thingys

----------


## peace

Now this is how you eat spaghetti.

----------


## Otherside

> No it's a bit lighter shade of brown, also not spaghetti but some weird Asian noodle thingys



Meh, my laptop screen is making it seem the same. Whatever.

In other news, chinese food you buy in the west is actually nothing like chinese food you get in well...china.



That is an Ox Penis. Apparently, they eat that.

----------


## Monotony

I thought homosexuality was illegal in china  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Otherside

Google says it legal, but there's nothing stopping anyone discriminating against LGBT's in China, and China have decided it isn't a mental illness.

----------


## Monotony

But... ox penis

----------


## peace

> I thought homosexuality was illegal in china



You should know.  :Tongue:

----------


## peace

> Meh, my laptop screen is making it seem the same. Whatever.
> 
> In other news, chinese food you buy in the west is actually nothing like chinese food you get in well...china.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an Ox Penis. Apparently, they eat that.



Is there something you want to get of your chest?  :Giggle:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

> 



Socialism  is a good idea as the fewer people on this planet is a good idea.

----------


## Monotony

> Socialism  is a good idea as the fewer people on this planet is a good idea.



Well then we should just resurrect Stalin, Churchill and Roosevelt. I'm sure they'll be more than happy to start another war and try to beat their previous kill streak

----------


## Otherside

> Is there something you want to get of your chest?



Can't you see my location? I live in Antartica. There's no oxes in Antartica. So we're stuck eating Penguins.

And Monotony, Stalinism *IS NOT* Socialism/Communism.

----------


## Monotony

> Can't you see my location? I live in Antartica. There's no oxes in Antartica. So we're stuck eating Penguins.
> 
> And Monotony, Stalinism *IS NOT* Socialism/Communism.



Yes, yes it is don't impersonate a naive communist. 

Also why are you eating Penguin....  ::o:

----------


## peace

> Yes, yes it is don't impersonate a naive communist. 
> 
> Also why are you eating Penguin....



Because penguins are very nutritious.... silly.

----------


## Monotony

> Because penguins are very nutritious.... silly.



But they contain so many diseases I wouldn't want to risk getting an std from them we already have AIDS in circulation don't need more

----------


## Chantellabella

I see the plot has not found it's way back yet.


On that note.


je gagne

----------


## Otherside

> je gagne



I can't be bothered to use google translate and I failed French, so what does that mean?

----------


## Monotony

> I can't be bothered to use google translate and I failed French, so what does that mean?



It means you lose becasue you're under arrest!



voitan

----------


## Otherside

They got the wrong house. I live here.



That meme made me LOL though  ::D:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Right! I was wondering where this came from!

----------


## Monotony

Every single time I think I've seen the extent of peoples stupidity they always give me something else to wtf face at...

----------


## Otherside

Humanity is indeed, an idiotic race. It will probably be our own stupidity that destroys us.

----------


## Monotony

Meh I'll just win this thread well I wait for that to happen.

----------


## Otherside

fraid not

----------


## Monotony

fraid so

----------


## Otherside

You've used that GIF before, so I'm afraid not

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Is it actually Thursday? Where the hell did the week go?

----------


## peace

No it is actually Friday.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I can't be bothered to use google translate and I failed French, so what does that mean?



Ancient Chinese secret. Sorry.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> No it is actually Friday.



Yeah, that's because you're on the other side of the world. I find a lot of comfort in knowing you over there because when we get those dates of the apocalypse, I can check to see if you're still breathing. If not, then I have some time to dig a shelter.

----------


## Monotony

> 



... ya that sounds pretty accurate actually

----------


## peace

All is quiet on the western front so I will sneak in for the win.

----------


## Monotony

My reaction to browsing the SAS index and seeing a new whine thread about how evil women are because Afffff is bald and annoying

----------


## peace

I win the end.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony

[BEEP] please, rainado

----------


## Otherside

> My reaction to browsing the SAS index and seeing a new whine thread about how evil women are because Afffff is bald and annoying



Funny, I remember you and Little Toaster posting on the Last Post Wins thread over there.

----------


## Monotony

> Funny, I remember you and Little Toaster posting on the Last Post Wins thread over there.



Monotony	911

----------


## Otherside

How about this? You can win the last post wins thread over there so long as I can win the last post wins thread here? And in order to win, you just make everyone post 50 times so they can't post anymore.

----------


## Monotony

> How about this? You can win the last post wins thread over there so long as I can win the last post wins thread here? And in order to win, you just make everyone post 50 times so they can't post anymore.



Sorry but I came here to lay down some win and I ain't leavin till I do *-;

----------


## peace

*
Is winning oh yeah!*

----------


## Monotony

Pro tip the other team automatically lost

----------


## Otherside

So wait...in order to get rid of you, all I had to do was pretend to let you win, before sneakilly posting in the thread and bribing the mods with doughnuts so that they'll lock this thread?

----------


## Monotony

> So wait...in order to get rid of you, all I had to do was pretend to let you win, before sneakilly posting in the thread and bribing the mods with doughnuts so that they'll lock this thread?



Nope but you might be able to win a few times today once I finish installing Anno 2070 since paypal fucking finally finished transferring $20 from my bank account.

----------


## Otherside

:Rofl:  You use paypal?

Sorry, paypal annoys the crap out of me. Actually, anything that involves money and the internet annoys the crap out of me. For some reason, it likes to tell me that my password is incorrect, then that I've inserted my postcode incorrectly so I can't reset it, and then it likes to lock me out and tell me to call HSBC. I have a sneaky suspicion there's someone watching me through the webcam on the other end, sniggering. What do you think?

----------


## Sagan

I are now win!

----------


## Monotony

> You use paypal?
> 
> Sorry, paypal annoys the crap out of me. Actually, anything that involves money and the internet annoys the crap out of me. For some reason, it likes to tell me that my password is incorrect, then that I've inserted my postcode incorrectly so I can't reset it, and then it likes to lock me out and tell me to call HSBC. I have a sneaky suspicion there's someone watching me through the webcam on the other end, sniggering. What do you think?



I had a card reader at the bank repeatedly tell me my pin was invalid when I know for a god damn fact that I entered it correctly and I ended up having to change it, and god paypal sucks especially in Canada 6-8+ days to transfer funds [BEEP] that at least I wont have to put up with that [BEEP] once my visa card arrives in the mail eventually.

Pfft probably that's why your not supposed to have your webcam plugged in or uncovered for anything other than putting on a show. My laptop has tap over the camera. 

Dummy

----------


## Otherside

I'm on a laptop, I don't have anything over it =/

Paypal sucks here too. I never use it for that reason. 

Does everything have to suck if you don't live in America?

----------


## Monotony

> I'm on a laptop, I don't have anything over it =/
> 
> Paypal sucks here too. I never use it for that reason. 
> 
> *Does everything have to suck if you don't live in America?*



Yep everything in the last 100 years is America, France and Russia's fault




Also your webcam

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Just because I wan't to win also this is too fucking cute not to share

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Big Brother...meh, why do people feel the need to wonder around naked on Big Brother? It's just like...whaatttttttt???

----------


## Sagan

Big brother? You're not talking about _your_ brother I assume.

----------


## Monotony

> Big Brother...meh, why do people feel the need to wonder around naked on Big Brother? It's just like...whaatttttttt???



Because... wait what?

----------


## Otherside

I don't have one. Oldest child.

----------


## Sagan

Nevermind. My bad. I don't watch T.V. and forgot there was a program called "Big Brother" Now back to foxes. My favs:

----------


## Monotony

> I don't have one. Oldest child.



So... your the evil tyrannical older sister then?

----------


## Otherside

> Nevermind. My bad. I don't watch T.V. and forgot there was a program called "Big Brother" Now back to foxes. My favs:



That was me trying to work out how deep the snow was in Antartica. Very deep, it seems.





> So... your the evil tyrannical older sister then?



 :Sly:

----------


## Monotony

> That was me trying to work out how deep the snow was in Antartica. Very deep, it seems.



What? The older sibling is always the evil one

----------


## Chantellabella

Why do I feel like I've entered into the twilight zone every time I visit this thread? 

It's like some type of LSD trip with all the plot twists.

I say we just end it right here with this being the last post of the thread.

All in favor......................refrain from saying "Aye!"

----------


## peace

> Big Brother...meh, why do people feel the need to wonder around naked on Big Brother? It's just like...whaatttttttt???



The fact that you watch Big Brother automatically disqualifies you from winning. Too bad so sad I win again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Otherside

And to bad that it's nine and the damn heat has woken me up, again. Not happy. I do not like heatwaves. It's official.

----------


## peace

As it is winter here and  nice and cold I automatically win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Otherside

Since you live on the other side of the world, you lose!

----------


## peace

I win because you are only pretending to live in Antarctica and therefore lying.

----------


## Chantellabella

Well, it's not cold here in Texas, so that makes the win mine.

And to further my point, it's as hot as hell in the summer here and in the winter hell freezes over so I doubly win.

----------


## Otherside

To add to the point, due to this thing called the greenhouse effect caused by CO2 and SO2 rising in the atmosphere, temperature in Britain is a bit fucked up. So we get Winters that are absolutley freezing, and summers which are so bloody hot that they're giving me a headache!!!

Thankfully, it's somewhat milder now.

I wouldn't mind so much about the sun...but I wanna surffffff and I'm debating whether theres a beach nearby that doesn't have any stupid tourists on it getting in the friggin way and squelling and stuff, and besides, it's five now and it's gonna take me two hours to get down to any coast anyway.

----------


## Otherside

And for some reason, people here like to go to Brighton Beach. Which is made of stones. And packed full of tourists. So somebody suggested I went there.

I DONT CARE IF THERES AN ARCADE AND FISH AND CHIPS OR NOT I JUST WANT WAVES!!!!

Seriously, ever fallen off a wave before? Not pleasant. I used to surf a bit in Scotland. Freezing as hell. Good waves though because of the wind. And it's not very comfortable if you're bodysurfing and end up being thrown by the wave. It's not learning how to surf, it's almost learning when not to. I once got on a wave that was way to powerful, and ended up being thrust into the seabed below head first. Thankfully, my neck did not break. But I was lucky. my neck got bent and it hurt for a few days after, but nothing broken, and no damage done. The angle was to steep to break it. 

There are some waves you just aren't meant to surf. Especially without a board. Even though bodysurfing is the best.

----------


## Chantellabella

> And for some reason, people here like to go to Brighton Beach. Which is made of stones. And packed full of tourists. So somebody suggested I went there.
> 
> I DONT CARE IF THERES AN ARCADE AND FISH AND CHIPS OR NOT I JUST WANT WAVES!!!!
> 
> Seriously, ever fallen off a wave before? Not pleasant. I used to surf a bit in Scotland. Freezing as hell. Good waves though because of the wind. And it's not very comfortable if you're bodysurfing and end up being thrown by the wave. It's not learning how to surf, it's almost learning when not to. I once got on a wave that was way to powerful, and ended up being thrust into the seabed below head first. Thankfully, my neck did not break. But I was lucky. my neck got bent and it hurt for a few days after, but nothing broken, and no damage done. The angle was to steep to break it. 
> 
> There are some waves you just aren't meant to surf. Especially without a board. Even though bodysurfing is the best.



Hm. But since you claim to live in Antartica, aren't you afraid that you might hit a penguin..........or maybe an iceberg when you surf?  :;): 

Just kidding.

----------


## Monotony

I win

----------


## Otherside

> Hm. But since you claim to live in Antartica, aren't you afraid that you might hit a penguin..........or maybe an iceberg when you surf? 
> 
> Just kidding.



I use my super-powered S43-Chromething teleportation device. It is not just aliens that have them.

----------


## Monotony

> I use my super-powered S43-Chromething teleportation device. It is not just aliens that have them.



Oh so your that girl that stole my backup teleporter!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I use my super-powered S43-Chromething teleportation device. It is not just aliens that have them.



That's last year's model. 


This year's model has a waffle maker attached.

----------


## Otherside

> That's last year's model. 
> 
> 
> This year's model has a waffle maker attached.



Yeah, well you see, it's not avalibille on Earth yet, and I simply cannot be bothered to travel to the moon to buy one.

----------


## Monotony

> Yeah, well you see, it's not avalibille on Earth yet, and I simply cannot be bothered to travel to the moon to buy one.



You also don't know the victory and ice age dance.

----------


## Sagan

You're right Mono Tony. It is not ok for anyone else to win but ME

----------


## Chantellabella

Score!

----------


## Chantellabella

And now win! Doubly!

The last post in this thread and the most posts ever on this forum.

----------


## peace

> And now win! Doubly!
> 
> The last post in this thread and the most posts ever on this forum.



Thanks for the win Chanty.  :;):

----------


## Monotony

First this thread then the world!

----------


## peace

> First this thread then the world!



What world is that ? The world of anime! :boogie:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Awww you and Mony Tony look so cute as little babies.  ::):

----------


## peace

Winning is easy when your in a one horse race.

----------


## Monotony

Once again I am the victor.

----------


## Otherside

And once again, why does all the action on this thread have to happen when I'm asleep?

----------


## Monotony

> And once again, why does all the action on this thread have to happen when I'm asleep?



Because you sleep at weird times.

----------


## Monotony

> And once again, why does all the action on this thread have to happen when I'm asleep?



Because you sleep at weird times.

----------


## Monotony

Mkay Double post I take it the forum it self endorses my victory.

----------


## Otherside

Really, I'm living by Grenwich Meridian Time (GMT) which I do believe is the time a lot of people use to base time on around the world. For some reason, that means we're supposedly the centre of the world, although this earth is a sphere, apparently. If anything, it's the Aussies that are living on weird time. Travel from Australia to America...and you've sucessfully travelled back in time.

----------


## Monotony

> Really, I'm living by Grenwich Meridian Time (GMT) which I do believe is the time a lot of people use to base time on around the world. For some reason, that means we're supposedly the centre of the world, although this earth is a sphere, apparently. If anything, it's the Aussies that are living on weird time. Travel from Australia to America...and you've sucessfully travelled back in time.



No you won't it's just people are to lazy to just use 24h time globally instead of all the damn time zones and daylights saving.

Also pfft who sleeps when the cancer ball is on the otherside of the earth?

----------


## peace

Talking of sleeping I will take this win and say night night.  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

Nope you lose

----------


## peace

Okay I was bluffing before but now I am going to bed but before I do I will win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Awww you and Mony Tony look so cute as little babies.




Very cute!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Okay I was bluffing before but now I am going to bed but before I do I will win.




Shhh! Don't wake him. I'll just win the thread before he wakes up.

----------


## peace

> Shhh! Don't wake him. I'll just win the thread before he wakes up.



No sneaky wins aloud, and remember I am a very light sleeper. And while I'm sleeping I will be winning.

----------


## Chantellabella

> No sneaky wins aloud, and remember I am a very light sleeper. And while I'm sleeping I will be winning.



You're supposed to be asleep!!!


You're getting sleepy.................sleepy...................

----------


## Otherside

I propose that Otherside is the winner of this thead. All in favor, post on this thread.

----------


## Monotony

> I propose that Otherside is the winner of this thead. All in favor, post on this thread.



Were going to be here forever then because I can't allow you to win.

----------


## Otherside

Thank you, Monotony, for just seconding my proposal that Otherside shall win this thread. Now, since we have no more need of it since a winner has been declared, I'm going to PM a mod offering doughnuts in exchange for locking this thread.

----------


## Monotony

Nope I win

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

I remember, there used to be a smiley on SAS of a dude sitting on a toliet for some reason.

----------


## Monotony

> I remember, there used to be a smiley on SAS of a dude sitting on a toliet for some reason.



 :Eyebrow:  You remember that why???

Hm... I think I'll go clog the pipes  :Cape:

----------


## Otherside

> You remember that why???
> 
> Hm... I think I'll go clog the pipes



Some of the really weird threads that would pop up on there sometimes, some guy asking if anyone else brushed there teeth whilst sitting on the toliet and doing their buisness. That thread was pretty weird, and led to a whole load of people confessing that they sat on the toliet backwards or something.

----------


## Sagan

GAME OVER








Yay I winn!!!!    :Spider:

----------


## Monotony

nope

----------


## Sagan

monotonie Ik win je verliest. Dat geldt ook voor iedereen anders!

----------


## Chantellabella

> monotonie Ik win je verliest. Dat geldt ook voor iedereen anders!



Yes. 

No.

Maybe.


All I know is I'm the winner of this thread. It says so in my forum contract.

----------


## Otherside

> monotonie Ik win je verliest. Dat geldt ook voor iedereen anders!



monotonie hast nicth gewonnen. Dass deustch is sehr schlect.

----------


## Monotony

> monotonie hast nicth gewonnen. Dass deustch is sehr schlect.

----------


## Sagan

I'll kill that little yellow opiece iof shittitikgjoirtyjgfdkghjrtklhmfgkhgmlk yrets  kj lkjERRROR ERROR REPEAT......ERROR!!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Ok. ok. That's what that thing is... Pikachu?      ah ha hah hahahhahha hh hah hah wtf  is a Pikachu?

----------


## Sagan

I are Pikachu! I will eat you and poo you our as a yellow cobblaster monster from the 9th ward. Perhaps today is a good day to die!

----------


## peace

And after all that hullabaloo I still win.  :sparkles:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Otherside

Okay, so what we talking about? Pikachu? Haters? Sagans bad German? Otters?

Confused.

----------


## peace

Keep up girl ! The theme is Otters.

----------


## Otherside

Cut me some slack. You all went on about otters in the middle of the bloody night.

----------


## peace

^ Have you been to Iraq ?

----------


## Chantellabella

While you "otter" peeps discuss otters, I'll just take the win and be going.

----------


## peace

Sorry no otter pic no win.

----------


## Otherside

Cats were soooooo last year

----------


## Sagan

That would be Google's bad German. I don't know any German. Otters!!

----------


## Otherside

Peace, you are banned from winning due to posting a picture from the Daily Mail on this thread!


It actually took me a while to realize they were taking the pis, seeing as that does seem like an authentic daily mail.

----------


## Otherside

Although I have to admit. It's always funny to see someone post the daily mail as gospel truth online and to just know that you along with anyone else who's British is simply sniggering at them for believing that crap. What was I saw on it once...

"Bugs with wings that fly around are flying bugs"

...no [BEEP]?

----------


## Monotony

I win yet again

----------


## peace

Oh no you don't.

----------


## Otherside

Well...two posts in eight hours. Is everyone giving up? #IWin

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

> Well...two posts in eight hours. Is everyone giving up? #IWin



I thought you had given up weeks ago.  :Poke:

----------


## Monotony

> Well...two posts in eight hours. Is everyone giving up? #IWin



Nope you lose

----------


## peace

You have posted that gif twice now,  you are now disqualified and I win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Gif overload!!!!

----------


## Monotony

> Gif overload!!!!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony

Otherside tell you what go kill that royal baby and I'll let you win this thread.

----------


## Otherside

Oh great. So if I was to make a run to Canada, would I still be bombarded with news of the royal family?

I propose they call the baby Prince Otherside. All in favour...

----------


## Monotony

Yep it's been on the news all god damn day and in the paper... gah who fucking cares

I propose they name the baby Prince who the hell gives a fuck.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

> Yep it's been on the news all god damn day and in the paper... gah who fucking cares
> 
> I propose they name the baby Prince who the hell gives a fuck.



I completely share your sentiment about the whole thing.

----------


## Monotony

The media needs to either report more of Prince Phillips hilarious comments or STFU. Once he finally dies there'll be no reason to keep the monarchy.

----------


## peace

Disqualified for not reveling in the Royal baby.

----------


## Monotony

[BEEP] please there's only one member of the royal family that the media should be following around with video cameras

----------


## peace



----------


## Chantellabella

Just here to post the last thread and to tie Sagan with the most posts.

----------


## Chantellabella

And now I win both again.

Go me!  ::):

----------


## peace

Sorry to disappoint your delusional thinking Chanty, but alas there can be only one winner and that is I .  :sparkles:

----------


## Otherside

Then obviously you are delusional.

----------


## peace

Now now then little Miss body surfer, any more from you and I will banish yo to the Gobi desert.

----------


## Monotony

> Then obviously you are delusional.

----------


## Otherside

^I'm too busy managing my country to care. Although why I have to connect to server...whats wrong with buying a game, downloading it...and being able to play it _off_ the internet. Like in the old days, when we were all playing on 98's. 

Ah yes, good times. Windows 98.

----------


## Monotony

> ^I'm too busy managing my country to care. Although why I have to connect to server...*whats wrong with buying a game, downloading it...and being able to play it off the internet.* Like in the old days, when we were all playing on 98's. 
> 
> Ah yes, good times. Windows 98.



Capitalism that's what.

----------


## Otherside

> Capitalism that's what.



Yup, and the many companies that have decided I plan to load the game files up onto The Pirate Bay, and of course, after paying Sixty odd quid or so, there is no way that I should be allowed to play the game on my computer, or save the game onto my computer so I can play it when I'm stuck without Internet because of the fact that BT have decided to much around with the wires and shove fibre-optics down there...ugh, seriously. Damn you Sky. Keeps crashing me and telling me there's no active connection. Or my sister gives using up all the bandwidth by watching some rubbish on Youtube whilst Skypeing at the same time.

Which means I can't play my game.

Which means I'm not happy.

And damn EA had better do what they said and release an offline mode. SOON.

----------


## Monotony

Voltorb flip in Pokemon HeartGold is pissing me off.



Durr we had to remove the slot machines from pokemon because of some european parents with a stick up their asses.

----------


## peace

Monotony and Otherside Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.  Me Win.

----------


## Otherside

I'm sorry, did you say something? I don't speak Blah-blah.

----------


## peace

I thought you were fluent in talking shite.

----------


## Otherside

Ich kann nicht dass lesen

----------


## Monotony

> Ich kann nicht dass lesen



 blah blaah blah blahhh blaaah blaah blahhh blaahh blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blaaah blah blah blah?  :;):

----------


## peace

No German allowed as they lost the war, only winners allowed.

----------


## peace

https://translate.google.com.au/#aut...20dass%20lesen

----------


## Monotony

ダチは何を言う？

----------


## peace

https://translate.google.com.au/#aut...A8%80%E3%81%86

----------


## Monotony

あなたは既にこのスレッドを失った雌犬はただあきらめる。

----------


## peace

السلام عليكم عزيزي أنت الدمى المتحركة.

----------


## peace

> あなたは既にこのスレッドを失った雌犬はただあきらめる。



Otherside  just doesn't have what it takes, she is just too weak willed to win this glorious thread.

----------


## Monotony

> السلام عليكم عزيزي أنت الدمى المتحركة.



אתה מאבד בשביל להיות אנטישמי נגד היהודים הציוני גזעניים המתועבים.

----------


## Chantellabella

tlhIngan Hol: bISeH'eghlaH'be'chugh latlh Dara'laH'be'

(Klingon)

If you cannot control yourself, you cannot command others

----------


## peace

> אתה מאבד בשביל להיות אנטישמי נגד היהודים הציוני גזעניים המתועבים.



تفقد ليتحدث القرف الحصان تائب وكونه tosser من جميع النواحي.

----------


## Monotony

> تفقد ليتحدث القرف الحصان تائب وكونه tosser من جميع النواحي.



ບໍ່ມີຄວາມຈໍາເປັນຕ້ອງແມດກ່ຽວກັບສູນເສຍທັນອີກເທື່ອຫນຶ  ່ງ.

----------


## Otherside

> あなたは既にこのスレッドを失った雌犬はただあきらめる。



TÃ¶ykeÃ¤. Voitan, idiootimainen holmoja. 

Te kaikki irtonainen.

----------


## Otherside

> تفقد ليتحدث القرف الحصان تائب وكونه tosser من جميع النواحي.



You write Arabic the other way round. Right to left, not left to right.

----------


## Monotony

> TÃ¶ykeÃ¤. Voitan, idiootimainen holmoja. 
> 
> Te kaikki irtonainen.



没有翻译只是失败。显然，它不能转化母狗，请你已经失去了。

反正我现在和永远赢得

----------


## Otherside

不管。我会一直赢。

----------


## Monotony

> 不管。我会一直赢。



不，你不会因为我的签证卡还没有到达的血腥邮件，所以我有什么好做，然后阻止你赢得。也许，如果我不断努力  和大力杀你们每次你试图赢得明天一早到达。



青青冲冲昌东鼎叮咚贞贞昌德庄长昌阳​​的一声响起长长长长长长旺奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤丁字  裤旺丁字裤黄皇黄久长洞叮咚咚咚所有创黄宏生与黄冲冲黄洞。哦青青冲冲昌东鼎叮咚贞贞昌德庄长昌仰邦长长长  长长长黄宏生丁字裤丁字裤旺丁字裤，黄议员黄久长的洞叮咚咚咚响旺奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤冲冲冲与王  黄洞。这是正确的青青创创昌东鼎鼎董贞贞昌德庄长昌阳​​的一声响起王奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤长长长  长长长皮条王丁字裤丁字裤黄皇黄长很长的黄旺洞丁洞洞洞所有冲冲冲与王黄洞。让我们再次听到青青冲冲昌东鼎  叮咚贞贞昌德庄长昌阳​​的一声响起长长长长长长旺奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤旺丁字裤黄皇  黄久长洞叮咚洞黄宏生洞冲冲冲黄黄洞。让我们保持了雅贞贞崇崇昌东鼎叮咚贞贞昌德庄长昌仰邦长长长长长长黄  宏生丁字裤丁字裤旺丁字裤，黄议员黄久长的洞叮咚响旺奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤董所有的冲冲冲的黄皇。  清创创昌东鼎叮咚贞贞昌德庄长昌阳​​嘭响旺奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤长长长长长长黄宏生丁字裤丁字裤  旺丁字裤黄皇黄久长洞叮咚咚咚所有冲冲冲与黄黄洞。清清冲冲昌东鼎叮咚贞贞昌德庄长昌仰邦长长长长长长黄宏  生丁字裤丁字裤旺丁字裤黄皇黄久长洞叮咚咚咚所有创响旺奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤与黄冲冲  黄洞。

----------


## Otherside

> 不，你不会因为我的签证卡还没有到达的血腥邮件，所以我有什么好做，然后阻止你赢得。也许，如果我不断努力  和大力杀你们每次你试图赢得明天一早到达。
> 
> 
> 
> 青青冲冲昌东鼎叮咚贞贞昌德庄长昌阳​​的一声响起长长长长长长旺奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤丁字  裤旺丁字裤黄皇黄久长洞叮咚咚咚所有创黄宏生与黄冲冲黄洞。哦青青冲冲昌东鼎叮咚贞贞昌德庄长昌仰邦长长长  长长长黄宏生丁字裤丁字裤旺丁字裤，黄议员黄久长的洞叮咚咚咚响旺奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤冲冲冲与王  黄洞。这是正确的青青创创昌东鼎鼎董贞贞昌德庄长昌阳​​的一声响起王奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤长长长  长长长皮条王丁字裤丁字裤黄皇黄长很长的黄旺洞丁洞洞洞所有冲冲冲与王黄洞。让我们再次听到青青冲冲昌东鼎  叮咚贞贞昌德庄长昌阳​​的一声响起长长长长长长旺奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤旺丁字裤黄皇  黄久长洞叮咚洞黄宏生洞冲冲冲黄黄洞。让我们保持了雅贞贞崇崇昌东鼎叮咚贞贞昌德庄长昌仰邦长长长长长长黄  宏生丁字裤丁字裤旺丁字裤，黄议员黄久长的洞叮咚响旺奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤董所有的冲冲冲的黄皇。  清创创昌东鼎叮咚贞贞昌德庄长昌阳​​嘭响旺奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤长长长长长长黄宏生丁字裤丁字裤  旺丁字裤黄皇黄久长洞叮咚咚咚所有冲冲冲与黄黄洞。清清冲冲昌东鼎叮咚贞贞昌德庄长昌仰邦长长长长长长黄宏  生丁字裤丁字裤旺丁字裤黄皇黄久长洞叮咚咚咚所有创响旺奉东荣棠宗丁字裤丁字裤丁字裤与黄冲冲  黄洞。



Just call up the bank and spend half the day listening to the on-hold banjo music, before getting through to a computerized voice recognition thing that refuses to recognize your accent, and therefore, because it did not recognize your security details, you lock your account and end up having to speak to an actual person. Who then asks you to repeat a 20 digit number that your not supposed to write down and asks you a load of security questions that you can't rememver the answer to, before being asked "what was the last purchase you made?" before informing them that you did indeed spend a lot of money at Cineworld the other day and recieivng a sarcastic reply "Thank you Miss Turner. You have passed the security test"

----------


## Monotony

> Just call up the bank and spend half the day listening to the on-hold banjo music, before getting through to a computerized voice recognition thing that refuses to recognize your accent, and therefore, because it did not recognize your security details, you lock your account and end up having to speak to an actual person. Who then asks you to repeat a 20 digit number that your not supposed to write down and asks you a load of security questions that you can't rememver the answer to, before being asked "what was the last purchase you made?" before informing them that you did indeed spend a lot of money at Cineworld the other day and recieivng a sarcastic reply "Thank you Miss Turner. You have passed the security test"



That's when you walk into your branch and go.





You must also go over everything every single month to make sure the banks haven't stolen even a single motherfuckin penny.

----------


## peace

This thread is getting very, very sleepy zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. So I win.  ::

----------


## peace

This thread is now asleep and I that is me is the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Otherside

I'm awake. It's mid morning and I'm in a pissed off mood with some rude old git who decided to mutter that I was probably at the doctors seeking contraceptive pills.

Really? So...it's your generation that moans about the rudeness of mine and expects respect, when you don't bother to show us the same courtesy? 

Asshole. Old and at the doctors whatever, he's still an asshole. Really. Pissed. Off. Being old is NOT an excuse to be an asshole in fucking public. I have my own problems, he has his. Asshole.

I really wish I thrown something at him. Unfortunatley, the only thing I had was my Ipod and, well...there's no way I'm gonna throw that.

----------


## peace

> I'm awake. It's mid morning and I'm in a pissed off mood with some rude old git who decided to mutter that I was probably at the doctors seeking contraceptive pills.
> 
> Really? So...it's your generation that moans about the rudeness of mine and expects respect, when you don't bother to show us the same courtesy? 
> 
> Asshole. Old and at the doctors whatever, he's still an asshole. Really. Pissed. Off. Being old is NOT an excuse to be an asshole in fucking public. I have my own problems, he has his. Asshole.
> 
> I really wish I thrown something at him. Unfortunatley, the only thing I had was my Ipod and, well...there's no way I'm gonna throw that.



Was he a coffin dodger ? Or a crumbly ?

----------


## Otherside

> Was he a coffin dodger ? Or a crumbly ?



He looked like it. He's still an asshole though, however old he is.

----------


## peace

> He looked like it. He's still an asshole though, however old he is.



Perhaps you could have threatened him with his walking stick ?  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

> Perhaps you could have threatened him with his walking stick ?



I find it ironic that that comes from someone who has the username "peace" 

But yes, I wish I had done.

----------


## peace

> I find it ironic that that comes from someone who has the username "peace" 
> 
> But yes, I wish I had done.



Don't be fooled by my username, I can be peaceful one minute and irrate the next. And believe it or not at times I can also be ironic.

----------


## Otherside

> Don't be fooled by my username, I can be peaceful one minute and irrate the next. And believe it or not at times I can also be ironic.



I'll remember that.

----------


## Otherside

Actually, someones suggested that I should have informed him that his mother should have used it...

In any case-



Hello Internet

----------


## Monotony

> Actually, someones suggested that I should have informed him that his mother should have used it...
> 
> In any case-
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Internet



Pfft should of done this.

----------


## Otherside

> Pfft should of done this.



MONTY PYTHON  ::D: 





> 



Perphaps you'd care to sell the cat with a mother for a hamster? I'm sure we could come to an arrangement.

----------


## Monotony

> MONTY PYTHON 
> 
> 
> 
> Perphaps you'd care to sell the cat with a mother for a hamster? I'm sure we could come to an arrangement.



$5000

----------


## Sagan

$7,000

----------


## Monotony

Dead people can't join the bidding

----------


## Sagan

I'm not dead!  ::(:  just on shore leave. err something.

----------


## Monotony

God fucking dammit Canada post my visa card better be in the goddamn mailbox on monday  :damn kids:

----------


## Sagan

*I apologize to those offended by the gif I posted. I will use better discretion in the future*

----------


## peace

> *I apologize to those offended by the gif I posted. I will use better discretion in the future*



Well I never saw your GIF so there!

----------


## peace

Winner takes it all losers standing small.

----------


## Otherside

I used to know someone who absolutley hated Mamma mia. So I sent her the DVD for her birthday.

----------


## peace

Loving me loving you ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

----------


## peace

Attachment 1349Attachment 1349Attachment 1349Attachment 1349Still winning!

----------


## peace

Now where is Monotony? Has he gone on holiday and forgot to tell us.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Otherside

> Now where is Monotony? Has he gone on holiday and forgot to tell us.



Yes, he just sent me a postcard. I think he might have gone to North Korea, for some reason.

----------


## peace

There is Alan having his pic taken with his mates at the Butlins holiday camp in Pyongyang.

----------


## Otherside

> There is Alan having his pic taken with his mates.



Is he the one in the pink?

----------


## peace

> Is he the one in the pink?



LOL no he is wearing away day orange.

----------


## Otherside

> LOL no he is wearing away day orange.



OH that guy. Hmm, what do you think he's doing in Korea then? You don't think he's attempting to fire another missile at Mars?

----------


## peace

> OH that guy. Hmm, what do you think he's doing in Korea then? You don't think he's attempting to fire another missile at Mars?



Well my guess is he and Kim Il-sung are planning on how they can rule the world without killing each other.

----------


## Otherside

> Well my guess is he and Kim Il-sung are planning on how they can rule the world without killing each other.



I don't think I want either of them ruling the world, to be quite honest.

----------


## Monotony

> I used to know someone who absolutley hated Mamma mia. So I sent her the DVD for her birthday.



Give up already you lose.

----------


## Otherside

Oh there you are. It's okay everyone. Monotony is alive and still trying to win this thread. Oh. Wait-

----------


## Monotony

> I don't think I want either of them ruling the world, to be quite honest.

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Did you get ditched or something? You know, post break up sex is never the answer.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> 



Yes, it's a big conspiracy by woman. We plan to eradicate every single male on the planet by 2025, keeping a few alive for...ahem...breeding purposes. Honestly, the world would be a better place with people that can simply multitask.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Actually, I been growing this beard for a while. I think it's quite nice, myself.

----------


## Monotony

> Actually, I been growing this beard for a while. I think it's quite nice, myself.



6/10 would tap

----------


## Otherside

Beard ratings? Really? I'd go 10/10. I mean, that took me a while to grow.

----------


## Monotony

> Beard ratings? Really? I'd go 10/10. I mean, that took me a while to grow.



Ya but he loses points for not having it braided.

----------


## peace

^ How did your visit with Kim Jong-un go ?

----------


## Monotony

We set off a bunch of underground nukes, I may have also improved the efficiency of their workers and production lines. I might have also given them blueprints for a Gauss Cannon to take out american satellites and inbound ICBMs. Nothing much

----------


## peace

I feel tired and devoid of energy I think I'm gonna crash.

----------


## Chantellabella

Sorry Sagan,

I had to post one more to get ahead of you in the 6 star race again.  ::): 

Oh................





And I win..............


nanana boo boo


*sticks out tongue then runs like hell*

----------


## Sagan

You have forced me to come out of hiding to ensure you loose.

----------


## Otherside

Guys, get a room!

----------


## Monotony

> Guys, get a room!



I have one already  :;):

----------


## Sagan

Ehh. on this carry's...

----------


## peace

All is quiet on AS so I will take this opportunity to

*WIN!*

----------


## Chantellabella

> I have one already



I have 4 of them, so those are way too many for me. I think I'll pass on buying another.  ::):  At the moment my 7 cats each have a room too..... results of getting the 4 bedroom family home in the divorce. Trouble is, apartment rent is now equivalent to the family home payment, so I don't want to sell. So not only do I have a room, but each of my 7 cats also has a room. I don't know why they think my room is the best though. I even offered to let them decorate their own so they would stay out of mine. So far the decoration is a lot of cat hair and barfed up hair balls. Maybe I should hire them a decorator. 

Ok this ties for the win............................and ...............................

----------


## Chantellabella

I grab both wins again.

Bouyah! Spike the ball!

----------


## peace

> I grab both wins again.
> 
> Bouyah! Spike the ball!



Unfortunately the only thing your grasping chanty is thin air.  :boogie: 

So it is me for the  *WIN* again.

----------


## Otherside

You really think I am just gonna let you win?

----------


## Monotony

> You really think I am *just gonna let you win?*

----------


## peace

Seeing as you have posted an Australian bird I obviously win  *AGAIN.*

----------


## Monotony

I will force you eat all of... whatever the fucking hell this is!  :damn kids:

----------


## peace

^ Looks like a bowl of green vomit.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

And so, a spontaeneus change will only happen in one direction. Energy is needed in order to reverse the spontaneous change. This is known as feasibility. The way to work out if a reaction is feasible and therefore, spontaeneous, is as thus:

DeltaS=DeltaH/T

DeltaH=TDeltaS

----------


## Monotony

> And so, a spontaeneus change will only happen in one direction. Energy is needed in order to reverse the spontaneous change. This is known as feasibility. The way to work out if a reaction is feasible and therefore, spontaeneous, is as thus:
> 
> DeltaS=DeltaH/T
> 
> DeltaH=TDeltaS



 Silence girl I win give up. *snaps fingers*

----------


## Otherside

No you don't because in Canada, you don't have to do this stupid test. 

Seriously. Question One:

You are driving along and see an injured person on the road. Do you?

1-Call an ambulance
2-Go shopping
3-Make a cup of tea
4-Ignore them and drive on

On a Motorway you should only stop in a hard shoulder to

1-Pick up a hooker (?)
2-In an emergency
3-To have a nap
4-To go sightseeing

How should Shadow (A dog) be secured for safety in the car?

1-In a cardboard box
2-On a booster seat
3-Sitting on top of the dashboard
4-In a special hardness.

----------


## peace

Welcome to my winning palace.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I will force you eat all of... whatever the fucking hell this is!



Did they grind Yoda up in a blender?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Silence girl I win give up. *snaps fingers*



Wow! Aliens sucking up our brains caught on camera!

----------


## Chantellabella

> No you don't because in Canada, you don't have to do this stupid test. 
> 
> Seriously. Question One:
> 
> You are driving along and see an injured person on the road. Do you?
> 
> 1-Call an ambulance
> 2-Go shopping
> 3-Make a cup of tea
> ...



Is this really on the test???

----------


## Chantellabella

> Welcome to my winning palace.




I want this. Can somebody buy that for me?

----------


## peace

> I want this. Can somebody buy that for me?



Sure it is yours for a cool 40 Million Euros.

----------


## Otherside

> Is this really on the test???



Yup. Or well, the practice questions anyway. Obviously I have no faith in this country if the majority of people are supposed to struggle with that.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Pando Media Booster  :: 

OF COURSE!!! Brilliant idea companies. Instead of having to pay the cost of uploading yourselves...why not decide to dump that cost on the users without bothering to inform that you're going to install it on there computer. Don't remember clicking "I agree" anywhere because there wasn't any TCs.

Yes. I can totally see people using your product.

What a brilliant idea.

----------


## Monotony

> No you don't because in Canada, you don't have to do this stupid test. 
> 
> Seriously. Question One:
> 
> You are driving along and see an injured person on the road. Do you?
> 
> 1-Call an ambulance
> 2-Go shopping
> 3-Make a cup of tea
> ...




Well the answer to one is make a cup of tea, and then go shopping for more tea

Two is none of the above it's 5 - Make tea

Three - next to the kettle so that he can make you tea

----------


## peace

Repeat after me....

Australians all let us rejoice,
For we are young and free;
We've golden soil and wealth for toil;
Our home is girt by sea;Our land abounds 
in nature's gifts Of beauty rich and rare;
In history's page, let every stage Advance Australia Fair.
In joyful strains then let us sing,Advance Australia Fair.

Beneath our radiant Southern Cross
We'll toil with hearts and hands;
To make this Commonwealth of ours Renowned of all the lands;
For those who've come across the seas
We've boundless plains to share;
With courage let us all combine To Advance Australia Fair.
In joyful strains then let us sing, Advance Australia Fair.

----------


## Monotony

> Repeat after me....
> 
> Australians all let us rejoice,
> For we are young and free;
> We've golden soil and wealth for toil;
> Our home is girt by sea;Our land abounds 
> in nature's gifts Of beauty rich and rare;
> In history's page, let every stage Advance Australia Fair.
> In joyful strains then let us sing,Advance Australia Fair.
> ...

----------


## peace



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Otherside

> 



Yeah, cos that is a totally great idea. Dancing and singing whilst using a curler then using it as a microphone.

Oh look. She got burnt. What a surprise.

----------


## Monotony

> Yeah, cos that is a totally great idea. Dancing and singing whilst using a curler then using it as a microphone.
> 
> Oh look. She got burnt. What a surprise.



I thought she was going to stick it in her mouth like an idiot.


My lungs are dead this is exactly how GTA IV and BC2 went when ever me and my friend where raping everyone in it.  :Rofl:

----------


## Sagan

What the hell has this turned into? 

*
Last Post I win THE END*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

She's mine by the way. Her name is Bo. Short for Bojangles.  ::):

----------


## peace

This cat is winning.

----------


## Monotony

> This cat is winning.



That's one of the worst cases of breast cancer I've ever seen, her odd of survival aren't very high.

----------


## peace

> That's one of the worst cases of breast cancer I've ever seen, her odd of survival aren't very high.



WTF, Monotony have you stopped taking your medication ?

----------


## Otherside

Organ theft. Cheery topic. Now then, do any of you think it is possible for somebody to be kidnapped, and have an organ removed fully conscious and without pain meds whilst being held down, safely and expertly by a disgraced surgeon, and survieve?

----------


## Monotony

> Organ theft. Cheery topic. Now then, do any of you think it is possible for somebody to be kidnapped, and have an organ removed fully conscious and without pain meds whilst being held down, safely and expertly by a disgraced surgeon, and survieve?



I'm not a disgraced surgeon, but I could accomplish that, It's going to hurt like hell though. Peace hold her down well we test this hypothesis! 

If you don't have your appendix I can remove either one of your kidneys or your ovaries your choice. 

*Runs off to gather supplies from garage*

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm not a disgraced surgeon, but I could accomplish that, It's going to hurt like hell though. Peace hold her down well we test this hypothesis! 
> 
> If you don't have your appendix I can remove either one of your kidneys or your ovaries your choice. 
> 
> *Runs off to gather supplies from garage*



I have a chain saw. Will that help? I mean, I like you Otherside, but garage surgery might be something interesting to watch.

----------


## peace

Organ trafficking Indian style.

----------


## Monotony

> Organ trafficking Indian style.



Looks like they only took a Kidney, you think if they where going to go through all that trouble they would  take other organs well they where at it, It's India they would have no trouble getting away with it.

----------


## Otherside

Selling Kidneys is legal in India, I think. 

Meh, just new idea for a novel.

----------


## Otherside

> I'm not a disgraced surgeon, but I could accomplish that, It's going to hurt like hell though. Peace hold her down well we test this hypothesis! 
> 
> If you don't have your appendix I can remove either one of your kidneys or your ovaries your choice. 
> 
> *Runs off to gather supplies from garage*



Did you search the web for a ginger anime person? Scarilly, minus the animeness, that does actually look like me  :shake:

----------


## peace

> Did you search the web for a ginger anime person? Scarilly, minus the animeness, that does actually look like me



So your a ginger nut ?  :Tongue:

----------


## Monotony

> Did you search the web for a ginger anime person? Scarilly, minus the animeness, that does actually look like me



You look like Mikuru? Oh gawd *shiver* The horror if your personality was like that 




I'm kinda pissed, I updated my mods for skyrim spent all day fixing it so the game would actually run and then loaded my save inside a tomb and it was pitch black and I had neither nightvision, nighteye or any light spells or a torch, I spent 10 minutes stumbling around with just 3 inches of visibility from the spells in my hand and then I walked into another room and a fucking spider dropped from the celling two inches in front of my face.  :damn kids: 

So ya TES 6 the world will no longer have skyrim it'll be like the Red year in morrowind only there's no survives and the entire province is a giant sinkhole. Thu'ums a [BEEP] especially when your a snow elven demigod.

----------


## Otherside

> So your a ginger nut ?



Or as are good friend Alan likes to call it, "souless ginger"  :Tongue: 





> You look like Mikuru? Oh gawd *shiver* The horror if your personality was like that 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda pissed, I updated my mods for skyrim spent all day fixing it so the game would actually run and then loaded my save inside a tomb and it was pitch black and I had neither nightvision, nighteye or any light spells or a torch, I spent 10 minutes stumbling around with just 3 inches of visibility from the spells in my hand and then I walked into another room and a fucking spider dropped from the celling two inches in front of my face. 
> 
> So ya TES 6 the world will no longer have skyrim it'll be like the Red year in morrowind only there's no survives and the entire province is a giant sinkhole. Thu'ums a [BEEP] especially when your a snow elven demigod.



The elder scrolls online is coming first. 

Which I don't get. So the main character is complaining about being unable to die and reincarnating every time...

Whatever. At least I can still play an cold elf bitch.

----------


## Monotony

> Or as are good friend Alan likes to call it, "souless ginger" 
> 
> 
> 
> The elder scrolls online is coming first. 
> 
> Which I don't get. So the main character is complaining about being unable to die and reincarnating every time...
> 
> Whatever. At least I can still play an cold elf bitch.



Yep I tried soul tapping you into this black soulgem to enchant my Computer with but It didn't work thus proving that Gingers do not have souls. 




Meh I'll only play TES: O if there's crap relating to the Falmer/Snow elves but all I've seen in the skyrim part is more bloody Dwemer ruins god damn [BEEP] off with the dwemer ruins. Skyrim home of the Falmer 3543 years before the game? Hey maybe we should put it some old falmer ruins in out of the way mountain tops! NAH MOAR DWEMER RUINS.  :damn kids: 

To hell with the Nords their ruins are actually ancient Falmer ruins, Nords are far too stupid to build large stone buildings let alone large stone buildings in hollowed out mountains. Before any one says windhelm if you read one of the songs of return books it says it was built using Falmer slaves in "Atmoran" tradition uh huh. Lets see what else have they built out of stone? Solitude? Pfft that's Imperial architecture. 

Oh hey look the "Nordic" carvings on dem there handles and crap are almost identical to the falmer armours gorget oh and the patterns on the armour can be found on some of the stonework and metalwork in the ruins.

----------


## Otherside

The falmer would have been a hell of a lot more interesting than the damn nords, thats for sure. Those two I saw in DG...best characters I have seen.

Actually, none of the damn nords are that interesting. Seriously. I'm just gonna shift my characters butt over to Solstheim, and live in a telvanni mushroom. At least Neloth is pretty epic, and it'll give me a laugh.

Please, I really don't give a [BEEP] about honor. Honor this, honor that, blah blah blah, I don't care, I'm a bloody elf.

Although the Dwemer that was in Morrowind...was an overweight thing on spider legs. I've come to the conclusion the Dwemer probably invented the nuclear bomb and detonated it.

----------


## Monotony

> The falmer would have been a hell of a lot more interesting than the damn nords, thats for sure. Those two I saw in DG...best characters I have seen.
> 
> Actually, none of the damn nords are that interesting. Seriously. I'm just gonna shift my characters butt over to Solstheim, and live in a telvanni mushroom. At least Neloth is pretty epic, and it'll give me a laugh.
> 
> Please, I really don't give a [BEEP] about honor. Honor this, honor that, blah blah blah, I don't care, I'm a bloody elf.
> 
> Although the Dwemer that was in Morrowind...was an overweight thing on spider legs. I've come to the conclusion the Dwemer probably invented the nuclear bomb and detonated it.



Nah they turned their entire race into the brass skin of Numidium their attempt at creating their own god, didn't work of course and just killed em all. Or so the general lore maestros theories go. My personal favourite is that they just ended up turning themselves into rock, the same molten rock that was spewed out of red mountain and is what you refer to as "Heart stones" and are found all over solstheim. Yep oh those bearded pricks in their "greatness" turned themselves to stone or metal either of which is hilarious.

Honour? You mean the thing that 99.9% of Nords don't have?

----------


## Otherside

> Nah they turned their entire race into the brass skin of Numidium their attempt at creating their own god, didn't work of course and just killed em all. Or so the general lore maestros theories go. My personal favourite is that they just ended up turning themselves into rock, the same molten rock that was spewed out of red mountain and is what you refer to as "Heart stones" and are found all over solstheim. Yep oh those bearded pricks in their "greatness" turned themselves to stone or metal either of which is hilarious.
> 
> Honour? You mean the thing that 99.9% of Nords don't have?



That thing. And then the thing that they are go on and on and on about. The companions are the worst. Followed by the nord elitists. And the curved swords comments. Makes me laugh every time.

----------


## Chantellabella

> You look like Mikuru? Oh gawd *shiver* The horror if your personality was like that 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda pissed, I updated my mods for skyrim spent all day fixing it so the game would actually run and then loaded my save inside a tomb and it was pitch black and I had neither nightvision, nighteye or any light spells or a torch, I spent 10 minutes stumbling around with just 3 inches of visibility from the spells in my hand and then I walked into another room and a fucking spider dropped from the celling two inches in front of my face. 
> 
> So ya TES 6 the world will no longer have skyrim it'll be like the Red year in morrowind only there's no survives and the entire province is a giant sinkhole. Thu'ums a [BEEP] especially when your a snow elven demigod.



You live in a tomb? That explains so much.

----------


## Monotony

> That thing. And then the thing that they are go on and on and on about. The companions are the worst. Followed by the nord elitists. And the curved swords comments. Makes me laugh every time.



Curved sword? That's not my sword.....  :: 

Ya you nords be making this weird. *Giant magical death spell thingy out of hands*

----------


## Otherside

> Curved sword? That's not my sword..... 
> 
> Ya you nords be making this weird. *Giant magical death spell thingy out of hands*



Ugh, they never like my sword. "Is steel not good enough for you?" Well...no, I mean, I am dragonborn here. Hello?

Damn, I swear I must have played half the quests on nexus already. The ones that dont crash, anyway.

----------


## Monotony

> Ugh, they never like my sword. "Is steel not good enough for you?" Well...no, I mean, I am dragonborn here. Hello?
> 
> Damn, I swear I must have played half the quests on nexus already. The ones that dont crash, anyway.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q28IkVmNs_A

Use the mods in the description especially skyre 

The game is actually fun using skyre combat in vannila skyrim was boring as hell. 

Mwhaha spellcrafting because [BEEP] you nords and your hatered of magic i'm going to burn, freeze and posion you at the same time because I can

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33598//?

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9153//?

Odahviing  was lame no more

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27949//?



Why? Because I feel like killing nords well using a spear like a sword because I can
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34055//?

----------


## Otherside

I'm afraid I must interupt this conversation to respect those for which the internet is responsible, and none of us would here today without.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> I'm afraid I must interupt this conversation to respect those for which the internet is responsible, and none of us would here today without.



The Egyptians had it right with the worshipping of cats. Pfft Christians and their god and all the other religions and their god. Pfft get on your knees and pray to my cat mortals.

----------


## Monotony

I'll just sit on my throne all victorious like now.

----------


## peace

^ Yeah right!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm afraid I must interupt this conversation to respect those for which the internet is responsible, and none of us would here today without.



I just want to know how they got this cat to let his face get sucked up by a vacuum cleaner. When mine hear my vacuum cleaner they scatter like crazy. Maybe they think I'm going to suck them in like I do the dust bunnies.

----------


## peace

> I'm afraid I must interupt this conversation to respect those for which the internet is responsible, and none of us would here today without.



That is one cute cat.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

> 



I think Monotony has the hots for Anime girls.

----------


## Sagan

Oooooohhhhh yeahhhh

----------


## Otherside

What in Rome...

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Okay. This country has gone overboard with making wheels with pods on and calling them "eyes" and marking them as a tourist attraction. I mean, who outside of the UK has heard of _Plymouth, Devon?_ NO-ONE!!!

Although yeah. Plymouth is so underated.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Dude, that's just showing off.

----------


## Sagan

Showing off stupidity.

----------


## Otherside

More proof of the human races idiocy. Which is why I am going to lead my army of souless gingers to invade and dominate the world. Earth will be a better place under us. No more stupid people.

----------


## Monotony

> More proof of the human races idiocy. Which is why I am going to lead my army of souless gingers to invade and dominate the world. Earth will be a better place under us. No more stupid people.

----------


## Sagan

Hey. I are a 'Ginger' too  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm a fake ginger. Does that count?

----------


## peace

> I'm a fake ginger. Does that count?



No fakes allowed if you want to be part of the 'Ginger club' you must be a true carrot top.

----------


## Otherside

Carrot top...technically, I'm not "orange". More aubrown.

----------


## Monotony

None of you can win this thread especially not Otherside and I shall tell you why.

----------


## Otherside

I have had a great idea. Post cat gifs on Facebook and see how long it takes for people to think you are bonkers. Anyone wanna join?

----------


## Monotony

> I have had a great idea. Post cat gifs on Facebook and see how long it takes for *people to think you are bonkers.* Anyone wanna join?

----------


## Otherside

> None of you can win this thread especially not Otherside and I shall tell you why.







> 



You must like some really weird deformed humanoid thing with what looks like three legs. Three inches from the ground penis? Jeez, that sounds painful.

And dude, you are ruining my "let's freak out everyone I knew from high school and make them think I'm absolutley mad and snigger at them because they're all so boring. And because they do not recognize the awesomeness of the Cat GIFs. All hail her majesty, the feline."

----------


## Chantellabella

*Stop!!!* 


In the name of love. 

Before you break my heart.

----------


## Otherside

We need to start a karioke thread. Anxiety Space, friday nights...and we all do karioke.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> You must like some really weird deformed humanoid thing with what looks like three legs. Three inches from the ground penis? Jeez, that sounds painful.
> 
> And dude, you are ruining my "let's freak out everyone I knew from high school and make them think I'm absolutley mad and snigger at them because they're all so boring. And because they do not recognize the awesomeness of the Cat GIFs. All hail her majesty, the feline."



Brilliant plans and giners don't go hand it hand girl. I'll take a pile of Pemale bacon, some eggs and homefries. If you get me my breakfast promptly I'll give you the tip.

----------


## peace

There you go Canadian boy here is your Vancouver slop, enjoy.

----------


## Otherside

> Brilliant plans and giners don't go hand it hand girl. I'll take a pile of Pemale bacon, some eggs and homefries. If you get me my breakfast promptly I'll give you the tip.



At 7:32am? Yeahhhh....like I'm gonna get up to make you breakfast and ship it to Canada.

(What in hell is pemale bacon?)

----------


## Monotony

> At 7:32am? Yeahhhh....like I'm gonna get up to make you breakfast and ship it to Canada.
> 
> (What in hell is pemale bacon?)



Only 7:32 am? You should already be up preparing breakfast and getting ready to polish the floors *snap fingers*

peameal chrome likes to auto-correct words on me grrr

I think me and Neloth would get along rather well

----------


## peace

Lipomas suck .

----------


## Chantellabella

This fun and games section moves around more than marbles on a roller coaster

----------


## Otherside

> This fun and games section moves around more than marbles on a roller coaster



We're the "fuck it, we're crazy but this doesn't fit into any other section of the forum for crazy people, so lets post our crazyness here."

Damn, we fun and games AnxS's are crazy. 

I mean, there's you, the alien who somehow manages to access the internet from Mars.
Then there's the science dude.
Then there's the peaceful one.
Then that thing that has delusions about leader the world.
And then there's me...the crazy Ginger.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> I mean, there's you, the alien who somehow manages to access the internet from Mars.




The Steves: Carr, Crocker and later Jobs, were aliens.........

oops! I've said too much.

----------


## Monotony

lolz

----------


## Otherside

Socially awkward penguin???

----------


## Monotony

> Socially awkward penguin???



Btw College of Winterhold is a Snow elven building.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/images/26...1330977916.jpg
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/Images/9....jpg?width=400

http://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/...1346600651.jpg
http://images.uesp.net/b/b1/SR-place...27s_Chapel.jpg

Look at the sides of the Pillars supporting the arches on the chantry then look at the front of the College.

----------


## peace

Nearly 6 years after Myers department store burnt down and they have done bugger all. That is Tasmania for you.

----------


## Monotony

> Nearly 6 years after Myers department store burnt down and they have bugger all. That is Tasmania for you.



No ones cleaned up that fucking graffiti either

----------


## Otherside

> Btw College of Winterhold is a Snow elven building.
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/images/26...1330977916.jpg
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/Images/9....jpg?width=400
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/...1346600651.jpg
> http://images.uesp.net/b/b1/SR-place...27s_Chapel.jpg
> 
> Look at the sides of the Pillars supporting the arches on the chantry then look at the front of the College.



Yer, it's definatley snow elven. The nords are too idiotic to work out how to build things circular anyway. And if you look at some of the Ayelid stuff from Oblivion...



Yup, Winterhold college is definatley elven.

----------


## Monotony

> Yer, it's definatley snow elven. The nords are too idiotic to work out how to build things circular anyway. And if you look at some of the Ayelid stuff from Oblivion...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Winterhold college is definatley elven.



I find it fucking hilarious that the only part of Winterhold not to be completely obliterated in the great collapse was a more than 4000 year old Snow elven building from before the Nords came over and started killing them and stealing their land.


Talk about a middle finger to the nords, their entire city annihilated well the only 
Snow Elven building in all of skyrim besides the Chantry of Auriel is still standing 99% intact as well as the rock pillar its standing on I can almost hear the stones singing



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oavMtUWDBTM

Oh and solstheim was once part of skyrim look at the north-western edge of Solstheim on the map of it from morrowind then look at the north eastern coast of skyrim.

http://i.imgur.com/ng3fk.jpg

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

...Right, okay then. I'm a mass-murdeder. (Never seen that film, or heard of it.)

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Thread is so not active right now. Where is everyone?

----------


## peace

And in other news SPW website is down  instead I get the 'Go daddy.com crap' what is happening ?

----------


## Otherside

I'm guessing the website forgot to pay it's bills.

----------


## Monotony

> Thread is so not active right now. Where is everyone?



Gol Hah Dov

So you seeing as it can bend the will of dragons, my command to cook me some pemeal bacon and eggs with homefries should work.


Oh and I win this thread. Last Post Wins belongs to monotony.

----------


## peace

> Gol Hah Dov
> 
> So you seeing as it can bend the will of dragons, my command to cook me some pemeal bacon and eggs with homefries should work.
> 
> 
> Oh and I win this thread. Last Post Wins belongs to monotony.



 :Eyebrow:

----------


## Arthur Dent

I win.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Yahoo answers today:
_
"What currency do you guys use in Britain? is it the English Dollar?"
_
He then didn't believe us when we told him it was pounds. And yes POUNDS, like weight. Although I don't really know how much of whatever makes a pound. Because I simply do not have to know, and don't care to, and if anything, it's funny to see 1LB or so printed as the weight on the packet of Lucky Charms. And it's not much help because I simply haven't got a clue how much is in there.

Why is the world full of idiots? 

Always make me laugh when someone asks if it's safe to visit the UK. Yes, yes it is. And like all places, there are places you should avoid, and walking through Soho butt naked on a friday night is probably a stupid idea. I can imagine the same would be true in some places in America.

Then again, no idea where they are. Ended up walking through the bad part of San Francisco with a suitcase in tow. I don't know what would make a bigger "I'm a clueless tourist come rob me" statement than four people with suitcases.

Meh, next time, I'm taking the bart. Especially if I have a suitcase with me.

I don't hate Americans, or America. If anything, I wish they'd sell Lucky Charms over here. And that I didn't have to pay a fortune to get hold of a pack. 

And you guys do diners well. Heck, couldn't even fit that burger in my mouth. Kinda miss it now.

Damn, stuck with shitty UK burgers...we don't really get diners here. Just quant little tea shops.

----------


## Monotony

> Yes Muricans are stupid also happy totally not Genocide nuking of Japan day



When I meet idiots
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4YR_5LYfBg


God I feel like playing morrowind I played like an hour of it before but I'm in the mood to play through the whole thing now.

But I want to wait untill this comes out so that I have the nice map to pin to my blank wall off to my left >.<
http://technabob.com/blog/2013/08/04...lls-anthology/

----------


## Otherside

You can change quotes? Hmm, this could be fun.





> Otherside wins. End of.



Now if you'll excuse me, I really wanna play Morrowind now. Best out of them all.

----------


## Monotony

> You can change quotes? Hmm, this could be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Haruhi
> ...



Yep it sure is it's actually enjoyable without mods, skyrim and oblivion wherent at all for me far to many thing lacking in them that mods like frostbite, essential needs and spellcraft, spells re-added from older games ect.

Skyrim was dumbed down in exchange for kill cams and fancy graphics that aren't even very good until you use mods.

----------


## Otherside

My computer just did a "Oh I know. Let's wipe every program this machine and hit the reset button."

So I need to actually get steam back on before I can go anywhere near Morrowind. And heck, last time I had to do a reinstall...Two. Bloody. Days. To get everything back on.

LOoks like I'm gonna be on all night trying to sort this.

----------


## peace

And in other breaking news Peace wins the Last Post wins game, as you can imagine Otherside is beside herself, Monotony is in pieces And Chanty and Sagan are simply lost for words. 



This was to funny not to post.

----------


## Sagan

Some things just cannot be unseen   ::

----------


## peace

Walmart is winning.

----------


## peace



----------


## Otherside

_"Installing Origin...please ignore any small glitches."_

Yeah. Cos paying for something and then not being able to use it is a small glitch I'm totally able to ignore. I'm glad you have millions in your account EA, but I do get a bit pissy if I pay for something and then don't get what I paid for.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Otherside

> And in other breaking news Peace wins the Last Post wins game, as you can imagine Otherside is beside herself, Monotony is in pieces And Chanty and Sagan are simply lost for words. 
> 
> 
> 
> This was to funny not to post.



Walmart...dear god, it always make me laugh. Seriously. I can't even go to the store in flip flops here because some draconian health and safety guru decided that there was danger that god-forbid, I drop something on my toe and break my toe and then try and sue Tesco!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> And in other breaking news Peace wins the Last Post wins game, as you can imagine Otherside is beside herself, Monotony is in pieces And Chanty and Sagan are simply lost for words. 
> 
> 
> 
> This was to funny not to post.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Darn forsworn. Who run around half naked screaming at me with sticks with spikes on, and I'm just like, "Bitch. Please. I'm Vampire Dragonborn."

----------


## peace

More and more Gamer talk BORING, BORING zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzz!

----------


## Otherside

Please. Me and Monotony obviously have little life outside of video games. Please respect that we will talk about Skyrim.

But since you're getting offended...

Let's discuss Heinz tomato sauce

----------


## peace

> Please. Me and Monotony obviously have little life outside of video games. Please respect that we will talk about Skyrim.
> 
> But since you're getting offended...
> 
> Let's discuss Heinz tomato sauce

----------


## Chantellabella

One


Two



Three



Four



Five



Six




Seven









Eight














Nine















Ten














Oh looky!




I won again.

----------


## peace

Doctor Knickerbocker, Knickerbocker, number nine He likes to dance and keep in time So let`s get the rhythm of the feet Now we`ve got the rhythm of the feet Now let`s get the rhythm of the number nine One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine  
 Doctor Knickerbocker, Knickerbocker, number nine He likes to dance and he keep in time Now let`s get the rhythm of the hips Now we`ve got the rhythm of the hips Now let`s get the rhythm of the feet Now we`ve got the rhythm of the feet Now let`s get the rhythm of the number nine One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine  
 Doctor Knickerbocker, Knickerbocker, number nine He likes to dance and keep in time Now let`s get the rhythm of the hands Now we`ve got the rhythm of the hands Now let`s get the rhythm of the hips Now we`ve got the rhythm of the hips Now let`s get the rhythm of the feet Now we`ve got the rhythm of the feet Let`s get the rhythm of the number nine One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine  
 Doctor Knickerbocker, Knickerbocker, number nine He likes to dance and keep in time Now let`s get the rhythm of the head Now we`ve got the rhythm of the head Now let`s get the rhythm of the hands Now we`ve got the rhythm of the hands Now let`s get the rhythm of the hips Now we`ve got the rhythm of the hips Now let`s get the rhythm of the feet Now we`ve got the rhythm of the feet Let`s get the rhythm of the number nine One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine

----------


## Monotony

> Please. Me and Monotony obviously have little life outside of video games. Please respect that we will talk about Skyrim.
> 
> But since you're getting offended...
> 
> Let's discuss Heinz tomato sauce



Well clearly my plan to decrease the number of competitors is working.

Now who want's to volunteer to let me remove their heart and replace it with a stone?

----------


## L

oh la la la oh la la

----------


## Otherside

Is everyone in Game of Thrones fucking there siblings?!

----------


## Monotony

> Is everyone in Game of Thrones fucking there siblings?!



The only one I can think of so far that hasn't is that Dragon crazy psycho bitch, although... and the crippled kid and his brother

----------


## Sagan

Ahhh man all of these horrible images getting put in my brain ahhh

----------


## Otherside

> The only one I can think of so far that hasn't is that Dragon crazy psycho bitch, although... and the crippled kid and his brother



The Dragon psycho [BEEP] does not count. She was planning on marrying her brother before he sold her to the...

MONOTONY!!! FOR THE LAST TIME, WE DO NOT WANT TO KNOW WHAT YOU WATCH ONLINE!!!!

----------


## Monotony

> The Dragon psycho [BEEP] does not count. She was planning on marrying her brother before he sold her to the...
> 
> MONOTONY!!! FOR THE LAST TIME, WE DO NOT WANT TO KNOW WHAT YOU WATCH ONLINE!!!!

----------


## Otherside

Did you manage to kill Justin Bieber? How does it feel to come from the country that dedicated his gloriousness to the world? How would we all survieve without _that_ song? Canada really did us a great service.

----------


## Monotony

> Did you manage to kill Justin Bieber? How does it feel to come from the country that dedicated his gloriousness to the world? How would we all survieve without _that_ song? Canada really did us a great service.



...

----------


## Otherside

It's called sarcasm. 

Or you upset at the hero of Canada who shalt be ever remembered in our glorious hearts and mercilessly struck down by some pink haired maniac with delusions of world domintation?

----------


## Monotony

> It's called sarcasm. 
> 
> Or you upset at the hero of Canada who shalt be ever remembered in our glorious hearts and mercilessly struck down by some pink haired maniac with delusions of world domintation?



Don't make me replace your heart with a rock!

----------


## Sagan

WHat on earth is that? ^

----------


## Otherside

It's a dark elf. With a stone heart. And a very very evil person who is attempting and plotting to kill his awesomeness, Master Neloth, and her epicness, Otherside, was not about to let that happen. And so tore her heart out. And killed her.

----------


## Monotony

> It's a dark elf. With a stone heart. And a very very evil person who is attempting and plotting to kill his awesomeness, Master Neloth, and her epicness, Otherside, was not about to let that happen. And so tore her heart out. And killed her.



Yes excellent they added that animation to the game now if only the bastards had added spear animations *grumble* I should shove a riekling spear through their sternum.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/32598

----------


## Sagan

So I shall remain confused. bt that's ok. I just won the thread!

----------


## Otherside

NEVER!!

I will rewin this thread at some point in the morning. But, since it is obvious the final victory is mine, I'm going to sleep. Whilst everyone else argues pointlessly and does not dare to spend a second away from there computer in case somebody else posts.

I will win. That is a promise.

----------


## Sagan

Don't make promises you can't keep. I win!

----------


## Chantellabella

My toddler groupie says I win

----------


## peace

Winning on the west coast.

----------


## Otherside

I told you I'd come back to seize my win...

----------


## Monotony

> I told you I'd come back to seize my win...



Where's my canis root tea?

----------


## peace

> Where's my canis root tea?



I flushed it down the bog.  :boogie:

----------


## peace

Now getting back to winning with a chocolate Swiss roll.

----------


## Otherside

> Now getting back to winning with a chocolate Swiss roll.



It's August. NOT Christmas.

Unless of course, you live in the world of the supermarket. Which would have you believe that Christmas has begun.

----------


## peace

> It's August. NOT Christmas.
> 
> Unless of course, you live in the world of the supermarket. Which would have you believe that Christmas has begun.



I didn't know there was a law saying that you couldn't eat chocolate Swiss rolls outside of the Christmas festive season?  :Confused:

----------


## Otherside

> I didn't know there was a law saying that you couldn't eat chocolate Swiss rolls outside of the Christmas festive season?



It reminds me too much of yule log

----------


## Monotony

> It reminds me too much of yule log



They've been selling Halloween [BEEP] for like 2 months now  :Crossed Arms: 

Oh and wheres my bloody tea?

----------


## peace

> They've been selling Halloween [BEEP] for like 2 months now 
> 
> Oh and wheres my bloody tea?



Your teas has been flushed down the carsy. :Tongue:

----------


## peace

And I forgot to mention I win, so this will be the last post.

----------


## Monotony

Well apparently otherside looks like this horrible character so I figure we just need to shove her into a maid outfit and make her brew tea!

----------


## peace

> Well apparently otherside looks like this horrible character so I figure we just need to shove her into a maid outfit and make her brew tea!



In that case I will have a have an English Breakfast with milk and one sugar and a Loacker biscuit, hop to it Otherside .  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

Cindy wins



Cindy wins



Cindy wins

----------


## Trendsetter

No you didn't, I won.  ::

----------


## Otherside

> Well apparently otherside looks like this horrible character so I figure we just need to shove her into a maid outfit and make her brew tea!



Keep dreaming. It's never going to happen.

----------


## L

^^^ every time I see you have posted the Red Hot Chilli Peppers song Other side comes into my head

----------


## Sagan

*What kind of pepper is this?*

----------


## Sagan

*Red Hair Map of Europe*

----------


## Otherside

> ^^^ every time I see you have posted the Red Hot Chilli Peppers song Other side comes into my head



Yer, it's where I got my username from.  ::): 





> *Red Hair Map of Europe*



5-9%??? So basically...I'm a part of an endangered species. Hmm...

----------


## Monotony

> Keep dreaming. It's never going to happen.

----------


## Sagan

That is not okay.

----------


## peace

Just winning!

----------


## Otherside

Plot of game of thrones:

-The Queen is having sex with her brother
-And has also had three children with her brother, one of which happens to be the king
-The King is a stroppy teenager who likes throwing a tantrum every now and then.
-Winterfell has been left under the control of a seven year old kid, for some reason.
-Turns out that the exiled prince, also intends to marry his sister and have children with his sister, since there family has for the last three hundred years or so, until of course, he decides that he wants his sister back.
-And in the TV show...that Drogo guy _rapes_ Daenerys throughout ep1 & 2, and all of a sudden come ep 3 she's madly in love with him??? What the hell?

----------


## Monotony

> Plot of game of thrones:
> 
> -The Queen is having sex with her brother
> -And has also had three children with her brother, one of which happens to be the king
> -The King is a stroppy teenager who likes throwing a tantrum every now and then.
> -Winterfell has been left under the control of a seven year old kid, for some reason.
> -Turns out that the exiled prince, also intends to marry his sister and have children with his sister, since there family has for the last three hundred years or so, until of course, he decides that he wants his sister back.
> -And in the TV show...that Drogo guy _rapes_ Daenerys throughout ep1 & 2, and all of a sudden come ep 3 she's madly in love with him??? What the hell?



Hmmm seems like having a sister is a good investment *beard stroke*

*sips tea* *sets thugs trying to make me pay mogrul on fire*

----------


## Otherside

> Hmmm seems like having a sister is a good investment *beard stroke*
> 
> *sips tea* *sets thugs trying to make me pay mogrul on fire*



I'm still dealing with those dudes. If anything, they're hilarious.

----------


## Monotony

> I'm still dealing with those dudes. If anything, they're hilarious.



On my Dunmer mage I'm going to make after I'm done with or get bored of morrowind I plan to just walk up to him in Raven rock punch him to the floor then casually rip out his heart in public and go place in on a shelf in my house. Oh and soul trap him of course and place the soulgem with him in it next to said heart. After he sends some thugs first of course.

Or I could just kill you.

Derp durrr hurr then the bounty would be on your head durrr deherp 

Ya... I guess you haven't noticed that 90% of this islands population is in my debt for saving them...

*kill*
*pay off bounty*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Thank a bee.*

----------


## peace

What would you rather bee or a wasp.

----------


## Otherside

> On my Dunmer mage I'm going to make after I'm done with or get bored of morrowind I plan to just walk up to him in Raven rock punch him to the floor then casually rip out his heart in public and go place in on a shelf in my house. Oh and soul trap him of course and place the soulgem with him in it next to said heart. After he sends some thugs first of course.
> 
> Or I could just kill you.
> 
> Derp durrr hurr then the bounty would be on your head durrr deherp 
> 
> Ya... I guess you haven't noticed that 90% of this islands population is in my debt for saving them...
> 
> *kill*
> *pay off bounty*



1000 gold bounty? Please. Barely a problem. Pay it off. Or kill. Go to prison. Sleep. Doesn't bother me.

----------


## peace

Still winning.

----------


## Otherside

Ich denke nicht

----------


## peace

^Speak English if Germany was so great why did they lose two World wars.

----------


## peace

You guessed right I'm still winning.

----------


## peace

Still winning and not even trying.

----------


## Otherside

> Otherside wins



Why, thank you.

----------


## peace

:wedgie:  You can win as long as you don't mind getting a wedgie from Alan.

----------


## Otherside

Oh okay. Have me and Monotony stopped existing as a married couple then? Can I go back to attempting to kill him?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Oh okay. Have me and Monotony stopped existing as a married couple then? Can I go back to attempting to kill him?




Have I missed something?  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Otherside

> Have I missed something?



Well, obviously. Me and Monotony tried to kill each other and basically spend a lot of time with nukes aimed at each other, which none of can be bothered to fire since we're both to busy playing Skyrim.

----------


## Monotony

> Oh okay. Have me and Monotony stopped existing as a married couple then? Can I go back to attempting to kill him?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Well, obviously. Me and Monotony tried to kill each other and basically spend a lot of time with nukes aimed at each other, which none of can be bothered to fire since we're both to busy playing Skyrim.



The killing I get. It's the married couple thing I am a tad confused about. Did you guys get married and not invite me to the wedding? Seriously?????  I would have gotten you a gravy boat and everything. 

I have to go be depressed now.

Weddings and funerals are my only forms of socialization. Geesh!

----------


## Sagan

They're high school sweethearts. Everyone knows that. I found an old pic of them.

----------


## Sagan

But things went downhill soon after the marriage..

----------


## Otherside

> 



Ask the so called peaceful one. Or the science guy, it seems. 





> The killing I get. It's the married couple thing I am a tad confused about. Did you guys get married and not invite me to the wedding? Seriously?????  I would have gotten you a gravy boat and everything. 
> 
> I have to go be depressed now.
> 
> Weddings and funerals are my only forms of socialization. Geesh!



I am so sorry, Cindy. I'm sure I did send out an invitation at some point, but you know how the postal service is, so easy to get lost between countries. Probably fell out the plane or something mid-atlantic.





> They're high school sweethearts. Everyone knows that. I found an old pic of them.







> But things went downhill soon after the marriage..



He's not even a fox anymore! And that's the wrong colour fur! And wrong amount of tails.

----------


## Sagan

Ah I see. My bad  ::):

----------


## Monotony

> Ask the so called peaceful one. Or the science guy, it seems. 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry, Cindy. I'm sure I did send out an invitation at some point, but you know how the postal service is, so easy to get lost between countries. Probably fell out the plane or something mid-atlantic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a Foxwolf god now don't be jelly

----------


## peace

Monotony's great great grandfather

----------


## Otherside

> I'm a Foxwolf god now don't be jelly



Don't be Jelly? Worst. Comeback. Ever.

----------


## Monotony

> Don't be Jelly? Worst. Comeback. Ever.



Really? Because it seems to have miffed you  :Giggle:

----------


## Otherside

> Really? Because it seems to have miffed you



Really? Don't be Jelly? Whattt that makes no sense?

----------


## Monotony

> Really? Don't be Jelly? Whattt that makes no sense?



I can almost hear your ovaries imploding.

----------


## peace

know know then children when are you two going to kiss and make-up?  :Kiss:

----------


## peace

This is what happens to foxes in Australia.
** image removed

----------


## Otherside

^That's Monotony. Like I said, I'm a blue fox.

----------


## Monotony

> ^That's Monotony. Like I said, I'm a blue fox.



 :Kiss:

----------


## peace

:popcorn:

----------


## Otherside

> 



Now now, don't give peace any ideas.

----------


## Monotony

> Now now, don't give peace any ideas.



Oh your no fun

----------


## Otherside

> Oh _you're_ no fun



Is that a euphemism?

----------


## Monotony

> Is that a euphemism?



If you want it to be sure why not

----------


## Otherside

> If you want it to be sure why not



Hmm. You're not my type.

----------


## Monotony

> Hmm. You're not my type.






Gah fucking skyrim mods stop crashing  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

> Gah fucking skyrim mods stop crashing



Npw you see, _that_ is more my type. Big, dark, hulking and most likely evil.

To many dodgy mods out there. That then screw up your game. And cause the good old crash to desktop. Then again, running 30 or so at the same time was not a good plan. 

Which reminds me. I need to go and kick bloody elf supremacy Thalmor ass.

----------


## Monotony

> Npw you see, _that_ is more my type. Big, dark, hulking and most likely evil.
> 
> To many dodgy mods out there. That then screw up your game. And cause the good old crash to desktop. Then again, running 30 or so at the same time was not a good plan. 
> 
> Which reminds me. I need to go and kick bloody elf supremacy Thalmor ass.



Thalmor are like communists elves they can [BEEP] off, that and they keep sending hit squads after my snow elf Well I'm busy running around killing dragons devouring their souls and caving in Nordic skulls with volendrung.

----------


## Sagan

:argh:

----------


## Otherside

> Thalmor are like communists elves they can [BEEP] off, that and they keep sending hit squads after my snow elf Well I'm busy running around killing dragons devouring their souls and caving in Nordic skulls with volendrung.



Oh, they're just pissed off that you ruined Elenwens little party by going in and killing everyone  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> Oh, they're just pissed off that you ruined Elenwens little party by going in and killing everyone



That's Delphine the bitches fault, to think she wanted me to kill Paarthrunax, nah I broke her knees with my hammer and ripped her heart our before Fus Ro Dahing the corpse across skyrim and into the sea of ghosts.

----------


## Otherside

> That's Delphine the bitches fault, to think she wanted me to kill Paarthrunax, nah I broke her knees with my hammer and ripped her heart our before Fus Ro Dahing the corpse across skyrim and into the sea of ghosts.



Yup, kill the blades...or kill the nice dragon who's helped me along the way...

Difficult decision. Not.

----------


## Monotony

> Yup, kill the blades...or kill the nice dragon who's helped me along the way...
> 
> Difficult decision. Not.



Kill the Dragon that actually helped me in combat with Alduin, and told me how to learn Dragonrend and who hasn't constantly bossed me around.

Or the [BEEP] that bosses me around steals Jurgens horn and causes me to take a giant detour to kynesgrove then another all the way to solitude to raid the Thalmor embassy and piss them off when any one who is not a retard could already tell they had nothing to do with dragons coming back. Then bosses me around some more, makes me run off to riften to get her useless BF and then once I finally face Alduin and kill him there all like oh we won't have anything to do with you unless you kill the dragon that actually helped you and didn't just slow your [BEEP] down the entire time.

......

Hey I know let me show you my Hammer of go [BEEP] yourself! 


http://i.imgur.com/9146s.jpg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...prGyncs0A&t=70

----------


## Otherside

> Kill the Dragon that actually helped me in combat with Alduin, and told me how to learn Dragonrend and who hasn't constantly bossed me around.
> 
> Or the [BEEP] that bosses me around steals Jurgens horn and causes me to take a giant detour to kynesgrove then another all the way to solitude to raid the Thalmor embassy and piss them off when any one who is not a retard could already tell they had nothing to do with dragons coming back. Then bosses me around some more, makes me run off to riften to get her useless BF and then once I finally face Alduin and kill him there all like oh we won't have anything to do with you unless you kill the dragon that actually helped you and didn't just slow your [BEEP] down the entire time.
> 
> ......
> 
> Hey I know let me show you my Hammer of go [BEEP] yourself! 
> 
> 
> ...



ZOMBIELAND!!! Ended up watching that film at midnight on a german autobahn with about a thirty other teenagers. At midnight, on the autobahn...fucking awesome way to watch that film.

----------


## Monotony

> ZOMBIELAND!!! Ended up watching that film at midnight on a german autobahn with about a thirty other teenagers. At midnight, on the autobahn...fucking awesome way to watch that film.



Sheesh I thought women drivers here where bad but no you, you top them at least they only text, change and put up makeup damaging their already terrible driving skills but now we have women like you stopping in the middle of road to watch bloody movies.  :Crossed Arms:   :damn kids:

----------


## Sagan

How you cute you two are.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> Sheesh I thought women drivers here where bad but no you, you top them at least they only text, change and put up makeup damaging their already terrible driving skills but now we have women like you stopping in the middle of road to watch bloody movies.



Well what else was I supposed to do at midnight?  :: 

And my driving is NOT shit. Mostly because of the number of police scanners that have decided to park around town waiting for anyone to go above 70. Fascists. I'd text, but I'm sure one of them would notice me on the road. My insurance is already expensive enough without any bloody license points. Somehow, my uncle keeps managing to pick a load up. I think they may have taken his license off him. Or tried to. I dunno. 

Came across a story about a guy who'd someone managed to be talking on the phone whilst eating cornflakes he'd for some reason poured onto his lap instead of in a bowl like normal people whilst driving.

----------


## Monotony

> Well what else was I supposed to do at midnight? 
> 
> And my driving is NOT shit. Mostly because of the number of police scanners that have decided to park around town waiting for anyone to go above 70. Fascists. I'd text, but I'm sure one of them would notice me on the road. My insurance is already expensive enough without any bloody license points. Somehow, my uncle keeps managing to pick a load up. I think they may have taken his license off him. Or tried to. I dunno. 
> 
> Came across a story about a guy who'd someone managed to be talking on the phone whilst eating cornflakes he'd for some reason poured onto his lap instead of in a bowl like normal people whilst driving.



Your supposed to get out of your coffin at sundown and by midnight you should already have cornered a victim and drank their life fluids.  :doh:

----------


## Sagan

Blah bolah [BEEP] [BEEP] disaster hell demise I winn!

----------


## Otherside

> Your supposed to get out of your coffin at sundown and by midnight you should already have cornered a victim and drank their life fluids.



Please. I'd done that by nine. I was simply killing time.

----------


## peace

> Blah bolah [BEEP] [BEEP] disaster hell demise I winn!



Nice try but ultimately I am the only one who can win this.

----------


## Otherside

> Nice try but ultimately I am the only one who can win this.



And whilst you and Sagan and arguing, I'm just gonna sneak in and win  ::D:

----------


## Sagan

I just won neener neener neener errr or something.

----------


## Otherside

No. You did not. The fox always wins.

----------


## Monotony

> No. You did not. The fox always wins.



False I always win

----------


## Otherside

> False I always win



Wrong. You never win.

----------


## Monotony

> Wrong. You never win.



Neither do you apparently.  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

Oh no. I ALWAYS win. I ALWAYS will.

----------


## Monotony

> Oh no. I ALWAYS win. I ALWAYS will.



But your losing right now how do you explain that?  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Otherside

Because I am once again, winning  ::D: 

bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas

----------


## Monotony

So I see that your a fan of my Banana  ::

----------


## peace

> Because I am once again, winning 
> 
> bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas banana bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas 
> bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas banana bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas 
> bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas banana bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas 
> bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas banana bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas 
> bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas banana bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas 
> bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas banana bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas 
> bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas banana bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas bananas  bananas bananas 
> ...



You obviously really like bananas !   :Eyebrow:

----------


## Otherside

> You obviously really like bananas !



Ah, I see the mods got round to deleting the spam thread that me and Alan managed to derail and trash. Basically, the plan was to type bananas over and over again, so that when you google bananas, AnxS comes up at the top. Shame. I could have posted a lot of weird banana animals on there.




There's even a cauliflower sheep in the last one.

Seriously. There's two posts today offering movies from...somewhere that will probably install that annoying "THIS THE POLICE! YOU ARE A TERRORIST!! PAY US Â£100 FINE IMMEADIATLEY OR WE WILL ARREST YOU!" thing. Still, could derail them with cauliflowers.

----------


## Monotony

Nah Bananas

----------


## Chantellabella

Wait. Did I miss the banana spam? 

Dang!

----------


## Chantellabella

My low cost medication trap caught one yesterday that I reported. Maybe I need to put some more bait in the crab trap.

----------


## peace

Me and baby sloth win again.

----------


## onawheel

*puts feet up, leans back and wins*

aahhh feels good.

----------


## Otherside

> Wait. Did I miss the banana spam? 
> 
> Dang!



You missed one yesterday advertising...no idea what it was, I didn't care. Just had a load of hyperlinks in ht emiddle of sentences. So me and Monotony posted bananas on it  ::D:

----------


## onawheel

B:|

----------


## Otherside

Guys we've got Kick [BEEP] 2 and Man of Steel on here now!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> Guys we've got Kick [BEEP] 2 and Man of Steel on here now!



Meh kick [BEEP] 2 & thor are the only good movies remaining this year.

Also Mass Effect is still $20 on steam greedy bastards at ea it downloads slowly as well  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

I heard EA got voted worst company of the year. They still pis me off that I can't play simcity offline. 

On the topic of movies, you may well have noticed a whole load are now avalibille on AnxS. I'd say Chanttys bait worked.

----------


## Monotony

> I heard EA got voted worst company of the year. They still pis me off that I can't play simcity offline. 
> 
> On the topic of movies, you may well have noticed a whole load are now avalibille on AnxS. I'd say Chanttys bait worked.



Apparently every Mass effect is on steam but 3 oh well I might just buy a used copy for my 360 later because I sure as [BEEP] am not giving EA my CC

----------


## Otherside

> Apparently every Mass effect is on steam but 3 oh well I might just buy a used copy for my 360 later [BEEP] origin



Heres what annoys me about Origin.

"Lets take down everything old, lets say, that was made before 2010 or so...and oh, you can't download it anywhere else! Wow EA! Good idea! 

And Mass Effect is on Steam. I remember some newspaper guy throwing a hissy fit about the fact that the game apparently gave teenage boys an orgasm whilst playing and therefore, all copies should therefore be thrown onto a big bonfire and burnt and the ashes scattered in the sea to cleanse all our souls or whatnot...jaysus, the game was an 18+. You would have thought that would have told him that the game was not going to be about happy ponies and rainbows and shit.

----------


## Monotony

> Heres what annoys me about Origin.
> 
> "Lets take down everything old, lets say, that was made before 2010 or so...and oh, you can't download it anywhere else! Wow EA! Good idea! 
> 
> And Mass Effect is on Steam. I remember some newspaper guy throwing a hissy fit about the fact that the game apparently *gave teenage boys an orgasm* whilst playing and therefore, all copies should therefore be thrown onto a big bonfire and burnt and the ashes scattered in the sea to cleanse all our souls or whatnot...jaysus, the game was an 18+. You would have thought that would have told him that the game was not going to be about happy ponies and rainbows and shit.



kk... If they have a CC to buy [BEEP] on steam or can afford games for a 360/ps3 they can afford to go grab a prepaid card and order a fleshlight or go subscribe to a billion pornsites if they wanted. Although at least half of them will be sleeping with their girlfriends anyway instead of jerking it to games

Ya I don't think nudity in games is such a big OH MA GAWD problem next to that. I found that hilarious with GTA san andreas ok it's pixilated as hell they would get better porn buy turning on the tv. 



As for ORIGIN [BEEP] DAT SHIT, not only is it a piece of [BEEP] compared to steam, I already have steam with a bunch of games on it why the [BEEP] would I want an identical but shittier program eating up space on my HD at the same time? [BEEP] EA is about as trust worthy as giving my credit card info to a crack addict and trusting them not to steal money from me.  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Sagan

Damned! Too many bananas bordering on spam here. Seriously why? why fill  several pages of  "bananas" at least post a funny picture ore something. goddamn.

----------


## Otherside

> kk... If they have a CC to buy [BEEP] on steam or can afford games for a 360/ps3 they can afford to go grab a prepaid card and order a fleshlight or go subscribe to a billion pornsites if they wanted. Although at least half of them will be sleeping with their girlfriends anyway instead of jerking it to games
> 
> Ya I don't think nudity in games is such a big OH MA GAWD problem next to that. I found that hilarious with GTA san andreas ok it's pixilated as hell they would get better porn buy turning on the tv. 
> 
> 
> 
> As for ORIGIN [BEEP] DAT SHIT, not only is it a piece of [BEEP] compared to steam, I already have steam with a bunch of games on it why the [BEEP] would I want an identical but shittier program eating up space on my HD at the same time? [BEEP] EA is about as trust worthy as giving my credit card info to a crack addict and trusting them not to steal money from me.



I've had EA nick money off me as well. Paid for something, try to play game..."Please log in with an Origin account that has these DLC's enabled", or something along those lines. Heck, I was only trying to play Dragon Age. Which for some stupid reason, I thought was a kids game.





> Damned! Too many bananas bordering on spam here.  Seriously why? why fill  several pages of  "bananas" at least post a  funny picture ore something. goddamn.



Me and Monotony doing something for the greater good of this site, for once. Attempting to kill spam with bananas. 

But, since you asked:

Okay. Never googling "Funny Pictures" again. I'm going to go wash my eyes out with bleach. It's going to take a while to get that image out of my head.

----------


## Monotony

> I've had EA nick money off me as well. Paid for something, try to play game..."Please log in with an Origin account that has these DLC's enabled", or something along those lines. Heck, I was only trying to play Dragon Age. Which for some stupid reason, I thought was a kids game.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Monotony doing something for the greater good of this site, for once. Attempting to kill spam with bananas. 
> 
> But, since you asked:
> 
> Okay. Never googling "Funny Pictures" again. I'm going to go wash my eyes out with bleach. It's going to take a while to get that image out of my head.



 :Eyebrow:  All google gave me was picture of the typical human.

----------


## Otherside

> All google gave me was picture of the typical human.



Can't find it now. And I've tried a load of misspellings.

----------


## peace

I saw a wombat today in the bush so I definitely win.

----------


## Otherside

....no. Just no. You cannot win. I forbid it.

----------


## Monotony

> ....no. Just no. You cannot win. I forbid it.



I win get over it, it's like Tali whining about the quarians trying to exterminate the Geth when they became sentient and then getting exterminated by them for it.

----------


## Otherside

> I win get over it, it's like Tali whining about the quarians trying to exterminate the Geth when they became sentient and then getting exterminated by them for it.



Are we both in agreement that Peace cannot win? Then we can fight to the death over who wins this thread.

----------


## Monotony

> Are we both in agreement that Peace cannot win? Then we can fight to the death over who wins this thread.



Yes we are in agreement that I am the sole winner of this thread.

----------


## Sagan

Won

----------


## Chantellabella

I win.

Deal with it.

----------


## peace

> Are we both in agreement that Peace cannot win? Then we can fight to the death over who wins this thread.



No agreement made other than I, and only me can win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm going to say it louder.


I win!! 


Any questions?

----------


## Otherside

*I WIN!!!! I WIN!!! I WIN !!! I WIN!!!*  ::

----------


## peace

> *I WIN!!!! I WIN!!! I WIN !!! I WIN!!!*



You look so happy when you think that you are actually winning. Oh well enjoy it while it last because I have just bumped you from your winning position.  :Yes:

----------


## Monotony

> *I WIN!!!! I WIN!!! I WIN !!! I WIN!!!*



Oh no you don't

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony

> 



God the council in Mass effect is filled with 3 complete dumb [BEEP] fucktard, Must say I'm impressed it's very realistic.

----------


## Otherside

> God the council in Mass effect is filled with 3 complete dumb [BEEP] fucktard, Must say I'm impressed it's very realistic.



I'd have been worried if any sort of leading powers displays any kind of intelligance.

----------


## Monotony

> I'd have been worried if any sort of leading powers displays any kind of intelligance.



It was so tempting to let them die, I was just standing there stroking my bear for a while deciding. I decided to save them just so I can rub it in their face how wrong they where in ME2. Oh andlook Humans saved the day how fucking embarrassing is that to be saved by humans when the Geth where completely eradicating you?

----------


## Sagan

Win

----------


## Sadeyes

I win.

----------


## Sagan

> Me and Monotony doing something for the greater good of this site, for once. Attempting to kill spam with bananas. 
> 
> But, since you asked:
> 
> Okay. Never googling "Funny Pictures" again. I'm going to go wash my eyes out with bleach. It's going to take a while to get that image out of my head.



Sorry didn't realize what was going on  :hit wall:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

First GIF that pops up on mt tumblr dash:



Second



Third

----------


## Monotony

Being required to have a username and password for just about fucking anything these days what's next needing to log in to the toilet just to take a fucking [BEEP]?  :damn kids:

----------


## Monotony

> First GIF that pops up on mt tumblr dash:



Winning denied please log in or create an account

Email:
Username:
Password:
Confirm password:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> Being required to have a username and password for just about fucking anything these days what's next needing to log in to the toilet just to take a fucking [BEEP]?



Well Alan, now you mention it...you have two choices. You can either 1, create an account, or 2, purchase the item that Sagan below has suggested in order to not have to create an account to take a shit. V




> 



Or I suppose you could just go caveman style and do it in the good old outdoors.

----------


## Monotony

> Well Alan, now you mention it...you have two choices. You can either 1, create an account, or 2, purchase the item that Sagan below has suggested in order to not have to create an account to take a shit. V
> 
> 
> Or I suppose you could just go caveman style and do it in the good old outdoors.



Or I could carve out a pit in their abdomen and take a [BEEP] inside and sew them back up before they die from blood loss.

----------


## Otherside

> Or I could carve out a pit in their abdomen and take a [BEEP] inside and sew them back up before they die from blood loss.



I can't get that mental image out of my mind now.

----------


## Monotony

> I can't get that mental image out of my mind now.



Your welcome dear

----------


## Otherside

I think it would be just about impossible to kill someone in a wetsuit. Seriously. You can barely walk in them. Let alone run around stabbing people.

The next hunger games should be amusing. A lot of people falling over all the time.

As it is, someone has come up with the perfect solution for world overpopulation.

Throw everyone in a big arena who doesn't have a brain and have them kill each other.

----------


## Monotony

> I think it would be just about impossible to kill someone in a wetsuit. Seriously. You can barely walk in them. Let alone run around stabbing people.
> 
> The next hunger games should be amusing. A lot of people falling over all the time.



Depends on what it's made out and how well it's made either way if it was a problem I would just cut it off then go about the stabbing spree.

----------


## Sagan

Weeee

----------


## Otherside

And that GIF reminds me of Hall In The Wall

They used to have good gameshows. Watching people try and bend themselves into a million impossible body shapes in the name of winning a whole load of cash was interesting.

Now we have shows that involve a presenter asking a whole load of questions to some blonde who seems to think, for some reason that "Rome" is the capital city of Paris. It would be funny, but every show, it makes me wonder if anyone else other than myself actually bothered to attend Primary School?

----------


## Monotony

> And that GIF reminds me of Hall In The Wall
> 
> They used to have good gameshows. Watching people try and bend themselves into a million impossible body shapes in the name of winning a whole load of cash was interesting.
> 
> Now we have shows that involve a presenter asking a whole load of questions to some blonde who seems to think, for some reason that "Rome" is the capital city of Paris. It would be funny, but every show, it makes me wonder if anyone else other than myself actually bothered to attend Primary* School?*



Indoctrination camps are bad, especially when they actually lower people intelligence and train them to repeat what they've been told and not to ask questions or think for themselves at all.

----------


## Sagan

*The Perfect Game of Snake*

----------


## Otherside

> Indoctrination camps are bad, especially when they actually lower people intelligence and train them to repeat what they've been told and not to ask questions or think for themselves at all.



I swear that is basically primary school of today. They just seem to sit around and play "educational games" on an IPad. Nice to know thats what taxes are spent on. IPads. So kids can play Temple Run. 

Still, France is one of the nearest countries to the UK. It's capital is *Paris*. *Paris* is not a country. *Rome* is the capital of *Italy.* Last I checked, a six year old would have probably been ab;e to work that question.

I swear.

Application for Game show:

What is your name?
What year is it?
What is the name of the planet we live on?
What is the big yellow thing in the sky?

If you answered those incorrectly, they allow you to take part in a game show.

----------


## Monotony

> I swear that is basically primary school of today. They just seem to sit around and play "educational games" on an IPad. Nice to know thats what taxes are spent on. IPads. So kids can play Temple Run. 
> 
> Still, France is one of the nearest countries to the UK. It's capital is *Paris*. *Paris* is not a country. *Rome* is the capital of *Italy.* Last I checked, a six year old would have probably been ab;e to work that question.
> 
> I swear.
> 
> Application for Game show:
> 
> What is your name?
> ...



God
2013
America
Lucy she hoards diamonds

----------


## Sagan



----------


## peace



----------


## Otherside

Never!

----------


## peace

I repeat!

----------


## Otherside

And I'll respond with this fascinating peace of info.





> Keshe told me that a lot of his device is a *Simple Fision Reactor*" but which will it ( Sentence makes no sense) doesn't mean controlled nuclear isotopes,  but that information technology involves materials can be found in a  home, employing minute levels associated with radioactivity. Part of the  process obviously involves extracting hydrogen from the atmosphere, so I  expect that space trek (What does this have to do with an online game?) would require storage tanks of some type. Keshe  assumed that even the particular "human body could be a miniature  nuclear reactor", involving nitrogen. (Space between full stop and start of a new sentence, idiot) 
> 
> (New subject. NEW PARAGRAPH) When you desire to level up your  clothing taste, skirts from Betty Millen are ultimately superb choices.  They are multipurpose and may appear beautifully at any kind of  occasions. Whenever and wherever you might need an evening blouse to  accompany containing you, Karen Millen is always purchasers brand you  should. (Capital letter at start of sentence) Bridal shower (www.pecktile.com) (Not a sentence. Does not contain a verb and a noun. And therefore, makes zero sense). Skirts for commercial firm's (PLURAL) can create a reliable outlook, which is very  important for office Moms. (SPACE BETWEEN FULL STOP AND NEW SENTENCE) IT can make chic designs starting fromthe breath  taking attire that should caring up the disk space on any extensive  occasion (makes no sense whatsover), to light, breezy cloth need to allow any lady to appear in a perfectly good informal outing with acquaintances or even a day to an outside  cafe. Switch semi-formal whilst using Signature Color obstruction  dress or perhaps the just joint ruffle dress. More relaxed favorites  comprise of factors like their Graphic Bandage which are dressed as well  as Kaleidoscope put on a lot of colors.
> 
> (NEW TOPIC, NEW PARAGRAPH)The radio'(APOSTROPHE)s should be used  for many different purposes. Effectively they are generally used with regard to  communication in airplanes and ships at sea. These radios are (no need for really) very popular inside military organizations where they are preferred for  two course communication. These two way receivers can even be used in  remote desktop help locations where mobile phones cannot be used because  the required infrastructure plus frequency is not available. (SPACE BETWEEN FULL STOP AND NEW SENTEMCE) 
> 
> (NEW PARAGRAPH, NEW TOPIC) Find a web  host just who supplies a user interface. A cPanel allows you to be able  to put well-liked blog aimed at website running with just several clicks of the mouse. The most famous routines are usually rather  easy to use (NO HYPHONS), and don't take enough time or effort to install. A  cPanel also streamlines the best way to control your website. (SPACE) This type  of time-"the old"-has been duplicated with the end-user of California,  Mark Jones. W(CAPITAL)hen he was not able,(COMMA) to you should use the functionality  among Siri, which filed a nice case against Apple, alongside your  representative David Bower. The drawbacks that Plaintiff viz. Jones  faced with Siri (Apple) is not exceptional from the issues  faced by the last complainer. When Plaintiff looked at to figure  information about a location , mark a group using Siri voice command,  Siri was either not completely ready to read as well as(NO SPACE), or understand the  command word or provided an incorrect answer immediately.
> 
> (New Paragraph)While the world commemorates the Apollo  astronauts' you saw on the moon 40 years ago, I was honored this Monday, on  what is usually the moon landing anniversary, to interview Fischer engineer,  Mehran C. Karen Millen dresses (at pecktile.com), (COMMA NOT FULL STOP)  Keshe of the Keshe Foundation, that on that momentous day had published  notice to authority leaders around the world that he has an important  plasma technology (from?) Belgium with anti-gravity (not his terminology)  and energy-generating implications that could primary the way at  commercially viable visits into space and in addition to the moon,  inside addition to generating affordable, renewable power both for  transportation and electricity. (SPACE)



I spend my Saturday morning correcting the spelling and grammar of the spam someone posted, and posting it as a comment on there blog, which was quickly taken down. 

Do I have a life?

No. Apparently not.

----------


## peace

> And I'll respond with this fascinating peace of info.
> 
> 
> 
> I spend my Saturday morning correcting the spelling and grammar of the spam someone posted, and posting it as a comment on there blog, which was quickly taken down. 
> 
> Do I have a life?
> 
> No. Apparently not.



Well I guess you have to spend your time doing something, whether it is constructive or not who's to say.

----------


## Otherside

> Well I guess you have to spend your time doing something, whether it is constructive or not who's to say.



I missed a bit. Oops.

Now then, who wants cookies?

Or...not. The image doesn't seem to be showing, just a whole load of hufheirukteilkdsshadkjfsdlknive slusicfcvkjerde0lkjfdcvhjwislre

----------


## Lioness

I have kitties in my avatar... so I win.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Is Alan dead? Does that mean that I win?

----------


## Sagan

He decided to go tubing down this stream. Rather unfortunate. However I win

----------


## Sagan

Ha

Also see: 
*Eiliya Maida Uses Blowtorch To Clear Spiderwebs, Sets House On Fire In Chico, California*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1663106.html

----------


## Monotony

> Is Alan dead? Does that mean that I win?



No It means you lose.

----------


## Sagan

::

----------


## Chantellabella

:Welcome:

----------


## Sagan

No Cindy... No. You are not qualified to participate, therefore you are disqualifies to win this thread.

----------


## Chantellabella

:thanks:  for the invitation

 :Welcome:

----------


## Otherside

> ...



Did somebody post?

----------


## Monotony

> Did somebody post?

----------


## Sagan

Reahhhhhhh horn bat soft crust!

----------


## Chantellabella

:New:

----------


## Sagan

Cindeeeeeeeeeeeeeey! I said NO!






















 :;):

----------


## Monotony

Ah yes, "No". We have dismissed that claim.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Cindeeeeeeeeeeeeeey! I said NO!



 :I love you: 

(I mean in a friend way)  ::):

----------


## Sagan

Ahh why thank you so much. You may now continue to play the game  :Hug:

----------


## Sagan

Sorry Mono Tony. I had forgotten we had moved beyond "no" at this point. I shall refrain from this point on.

----------


## Chantellabella

You're welcome so much.   :: 


Oops! 


Looks like I win. 

 :Guitarist2:

----------


## Monotony

There is only I and my win

----------


## Sagan

Sagan wins!

----------


## Chantellabella

Score!!!! 


Spike the ball.


Endzone dance.

----------


## Monotony

Dead people can't win if they did I would win several thousand times over

----------


## Sagan

Cant keep up with you Marvin, whew.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Dead people can't win if they did I would win several thousand times over



I'm not dead. I may smell bad, but I'm not dead. It's the grass cutting in 100 degree weather. 

Maybe I should take a shower.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Cant keep up with you Marvin, whew.




Well, step it up!!! I'm aging by the nano-second.

----------


## Sagan

Must....Learn.... to .....swimmm.... faster....

----------


## Sagan

Where is every one? Allen? Blue Wolf? Marvin?

----------


## Sagan

Ok then.....


I win! yay!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Where is every one? Allen? Blue Wolf? Marvin?



I was waiting for everyone to go to bed so I could sneak in for the win. 


And now I have it. 

Sagan! 

You're almost there! Almost to 6 stars.


And I still haven't gotten my crown.

You'll have to settle for first runner up. You can wear the crown in the event that I cannot fulfill my duties. Or when the porn video I starred in  surfaces.


Oops! I've said too much.

----------


## Monotony

You all lose you cant beat me give up  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## peace

*V * is for Victory and *W * is for Win get the picture.

----------


## Otherside

> Where is every one? Allen? Blue Wolf? Marvin?



Blue Wolf was asleep at 2:48am. However, I'm going to have to change my sleeping patterns, it seems. I keep losing in the middle of the night.

----------


## peace

You guessed it still winning.

----------


## Monotony

> Blue Wolf was asleep at 2:48am. However, I'm going to have to change my sleeping patterns, it seems. I keep losing in the middle of the night.



BLarg unfortunately It seems that going out to the garage to grab another case of soda and ending up talking to my brother for 5 hours has led to people trying to steal my victory. Hmmm maybe I should lock you in a room with a bunch of krogan.

----------


## Otherside

Which goes back to the issue. You don't know where I live.

----------


## Monotony

> Which goes back to the issue. You don't know where I live.



Oh but I do




If you insist on trying to steal my win I may have to make you blue and pink  :Pirate:

----------


## Otherside

> Oh but I do



And first, you'd have to get past my army of Daleks.

----------


## Sagan

Daleks? say what?

----------


## Chantellabella

See? I don't need space ships for flamingos.

I just take the prize and run like hell.

----------


## Sagan

Weeeee....

----------


## Chantellabella

> Weeeee....



Dolphins are my friends. In fact, I invited them to my victory party.

----------


## Otherside

I'm guesing you guys don't get Doctor Who across the ocean? 

Surprised. Everyone seems to be bloody going on and on about it even though the show now seems to be aimed at six year olds, and a bunch of church statues are apparently terryfying, and suddenly they have laser eyes and it's just like..._please_. I miss the first series. And those gas mask zombie. Now zey, were good. And kinda terryfying. 

Seriously. Kids in gas masks wondering around saying "Are you my mummy?" who'd make your whole face choke up a gas mask if they touched you...were scary.

Angel statues...are not.

----------


## Sagan

Oh god. It's Alan, run!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm guesing you guys don't get Doctor Who across the ocean? 
> 
> Surprised. Everyone seems to be bloody going on and on about it even though the show now seems to be aimed at six year olds, and a bunch of church statues are apparently terryfying, and suddenly they have laser eyes and it's just like..._please_. I miss the first series. And those gas mask zombie. Now zey, were good. And kinda terryfying. 
> 
> Seriously. Kids in gas masks wondering around saying "Are you my mummy?" who'd make your whole face choke up a gas mask if they touched you...were scary.
> 
> Angel statues...are not.



Young lady, I was watching Dr. Who before you were born. I even had a Dalek toy and a little Dr. Who doll ..................the curly haired one...........not the other lame ones.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> Young lady, I was watching Dr. Who before you were born. I even had a Dalek toy and a little Dr. Who doll ..................the curly haired one...........not the other lame ones.



Good. So you guys do get British TV over there. 

Not that there's ever anything on anymore. Seriously. Everything these days...is crap. Or seems to be another game show. I wish they'd make some decent programmes.

And when they do, put them on for more than three episodes at a time.

Seriously. Reruns of Friends and all is great...except they've made way to many series of that show?

----------


## Otherside

> Oh god. It's Alan, run!



 :dance foo: 

That was fun.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

BTW where is Alan?

----------


## peace

Alan has left the building, he is currently hitchhiking to Alaska.

----------


## Monotony

> And first, you'd have to get past my army of Daleks.



They're made in china I could just tap them and they would fall apart

----------


## peace

Moves in and takes win.

----------


## Monotony

Nope

----------


## Otherside

So Alan, how was hitchhiking to Alaska?

----------


## Monotony

> So Alan, how was hitchhiking to Alaska?



Hitchhiking? Pft I stole an aircraft.

----------


## peace

> Hitchhiking? Pft I stole an aircraft.



Why aren't you in Alaska ?  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Monotony

> Why aren't you in Alaska ?



These antartican space craft are bloody fast that's why.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Alan has left the building, he is currently hitchhiking to Alaska.



Really? I hope he brings us all souvenirs. Don't let him back in on this thread until he gives them to us.

----------


## peace

> Really? I hope he brings us all souvenirs. Don't let him back in on this thread until he gives them to us.



He told me he was going to Alaska to wrestle with Moose.

----------


## Monotony

I brought back some dead humans I have hanging up in the freezer but no souvenirs.

----------


## Otherside

So why exactly are you freezing your murder victims? I mean, unless of course you're planning on using the organs for some purpose, wouldn't the police be less likely to find the bodies if you buried them?

----------


## Monotony

> So why exactly are you freezing your murder victims? I mean, unless of course you're planning on using the organs for some purpose, wouldn't the police be less likely to find the bodies if you buried them?



Well of course they would find them, it's kinda hard not to when a couple of them are hanging right next to them. Humans are the best prey for hunting everything else either can't use tools or is underpopulated these days.

----------


## Otherside

> Well of course they would find them, it's kinda hard not to when a couple of them are hanging right next to them. Humans are the best prey for hunting everything else either can't use tools or is underpopulated these days.



So how do you turn into a cat?

----------


## Monotony

> So how do you turn into a cat?



About that you don't remember but 



Your memory loss might be a slight side affect of the Narcozep but nothing to concern yourself with.

----------


## Otherside

> Flunitrazepam — also known as Narcozep, Rohypnol, Rohipnol,  Roipnol, or in the vernacular, simply roofies — is an intermediate  acting benzodiazepine used as an hypnotic, sedative, anticonvulsant,  anxiolytic and skeletal muscle relaxant drug. Wikipedia



Okay. You're confusing me.

----------


## Monotony

> Okay. You're confusing me.

----------


## Otherside

You gave the cast of Harry Potter Narcozep? What?

----------


## Monotony

> You gave the cast of Harry Potter Narcozep? What?



One of them anyway, among others *whistle*

----------


## Chantellabella

> Well of course they would find them, it's kinda hard not to when a couple of them are hanging right next to them. Humans are the best prey for hunting everything else either can't use tools or is underpopulated these days.



I've seen an animated gif of this cat. He scales the building to get to the second floor.

----------


## Otherside

> One of them anyway, among others *whistle*



I think I may have just worked out what you are going on about.

----------


## Monotony

> I think I may have just worked out what you are going on about.



No idea what your talkin aboot  :Agreed:  :Confused:

----------


## Otherside

Oh dear me Alan. Cat got your toungue?

----------


## Monotony

> Oh dear me Alan. Cat got your toungue?

----------


## Otherside

M, could you please lock this thread like...now, without posting, so I could win?

----------


## Monotony

> M, could you please lock this thread like...now, without posting, so I could win?



Your right I will lock this thread.

/Locked

----------


## Sagan

Sagan's hereeeee to winnnn the dayyyyyy  ::):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> 



You see, as awesome as the looks right now, I feel a compulsive need to jump in that and totally ruin it. Is no-one else tempted?

----------


## Monotony

> You see, as awesome as the looks right now, I feel a compulsive need to jump in that and totally ruin it. Is no-one else tempted?



Id toss a cat on it

----------


## Otherside

^Wouldn't be as fun though

----------


## Sagan

Cats. I like cats

----------


## L

> Cats. I like cats



Dogs are better

----------


## peace

> Dogs are better



 :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Not the conspiracy theorists again...

----------


## Monotony

> Not the conspiracy theorists again...



That's what they said about the reapers 

OH [BEEP] SAVE US YO

----------


## peace

Oh look how pretty


Sneaks in for the win.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Evil cat...LOOK INTO MY EYEZZZZ HUMANS!!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Evil cat...LOOK INTO MY EYEZZZZ HUMANS!!!!



that made me want to barf. do you provide barf bags with this flight?

----------


## Sagan

Holy WOW I must agree with Chanty here. .. . .. ugh going.. to ... be ugh

----------


## Sagan



----------


## peace

:bump:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



his nose wiggles thats weirder than the blue blob

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace



----------


## Otherside

Ugh, the germans have some weird movies. They made a film about the ban of lightbulbs. Weird.

----------


## peace

> Ugh, the germans have some weird movies. They made a film about the ban of lightbulbs. Weird.



Didn't you say you were part German ?

----------


## Otherside

> Didn't you say you were part German ?



No. I speak german, but I'm not part german.

----------


## Otherside

Okay, the film makes no sense.

I'm not dead and I use mercury light bulbs. The whole country uses them. They're not dead yet.

----------


## peace

Meanwhile in Tasmania.

----------


## Otherside

people don't have arms and instead her claws like a crabs? Interesting.

----------


## Monotony

God damn punching that Quarian admiral was satisfying if only I could smash his mask and leave him on some planet somewhere to die from his weak Immune system

Board the dreadnaught and disable it so your fleet full of civilians can withdraw?

DERP HURR GOTTA START SHOOTING AT THE DREADNAUGHT INSTEAD WELL YOUR STILL ON IT AND RISK THE ENTIRE SPECIES POPULATIN DURRRRRRRRRRRR HURRRRRRRRR


I will fucking murder you fucking cunt.

----------


## Otherside

I'm guessing you're playing a game.

I don't think I should be president. of any country. America decided to invade my country because I started a nuclear research programme and they were worried I'd sell it to the soviets. Not. Happy.

----------


## Monotony

> I'm guessing you're playing a game.
> 
> I don't think I should be president. of any country. America decided to invade my country because I started a nuclear research programme and they were worried I'd sell it to the soviets. Not. Happy.



I should be Supreme ruler of the Galaxy things would be much better under my Iron fist.  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

> I should be Supreme ruler of the Galaxy things would be much better under my Iron fist.



I swear, everyone I know rules the world or something.

----------


## Monotony

> I swear, everyone I know rules the world or something.



I would repopulate the world with AI far less annoying then 99.9% of the Human population

----------


## Sagan

Ahhhhhh uughh hhh hh AHhhhahhhahh ha

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> I would repopulate the world with AI far less annoying then 99.9% of the Human population.



By all means. I would however, ask you to spare everyone on this thread, since this thread does turn out to be quite amusing at times.

And now is the one time that I can't use Nexus. Because everyone else is. So could you please kill everyone else who is using it because I can currently see "download time-39minutes"

----------


## Chantellabella

I win. 

Game over.


Please try again on another day.

----------


## Otherside

This installer is really freaky. It like, keeps taking control of my mouse for me.

----------


## Monotony

> This installer is really freaky. It like, keeps taking control of my mouse for me.



Morrowind graphics overhaul? 

"First time I've seen someone end a war by  yelling"

I thought it was the fact that if they didn't stop shooting that they would be blown out of the sky by the geth within the next 60 seconds.

----------


## Otherside

That one, yeah. Morrowinds a good game, except for the fact that it's 2002 graphics. Which are a bit shitty.

----------


## Monotony

> That one, yeah. Morrowinds a good game, except for the fact that it's 2002 graphics. Which are a bit shitty.



Still hilarious that Morrowinds graphics are still better then CODS  :Rofl:

----------


## Otherside

Ugh. I seriously hate COD. Everyone at school went on about at one point. And it was just like...ugh. Seriously?

----------


## Monotony

> Ugh. I seriously hate COD. Everyone at school went on about at one point. And it was just like...ugh. Seriously?



Indeed It got irritating I just wanted to beat them with a desk until they shut up about it.

----------


## Otherside

> Indeed It got irritating I just wanted to beat them with a desk until they shut up about it.



I remember someone at school making a "I like cod. It's tasty" page on facebook simply to take the pis. And I just spent an hour on Morrowind, and spent the majority of the time searching for mushrooms, and getting distracted by the scenery. Of a virtual computer game world. That looks better than Skyrim now. Seriously. I could spend all godamn day admiring that world.

----------


## Monotony

> I remember someone at school making a "I like cod. It's tasty" page on facebook simply to take the pis. And I just spent an hour on Morrowind, and spent the majority of the time searching for mushrooms, and getting distracted by the scenery. Of a virtual computer game world. That looks better than Skyrim now. Seriously. I could spend all godamn day admiring that world.



I spent a good two or three hours searching the islands and coast north west of the starting village for a tomb with the mentors ring before getting to balmorra. Never found that damn tomb either.

----------


## Otherside

Andddd eight hours after hitting download...28% downloaded...

----------


## Monotony

> Andddd eight hours after hitting download...28% downloaded...



IT did that [BEEP] with mass effect 3 for me shitty EA origin ETA 4 hours until download complete oh well I'll take a nap then.

8 hours later

oh *some bullshit error message* 

Ok the [BEEP] it's clearly downloaded and installed but then it spent an hour derping and refusing to download the dlc fucking EA shitware

----------


## Otherside

> IT did that [BEEP] with mass effect 3 for me shitty EA origin ETA 4 hours until download complete oh well I'll take a nap then.
> 
> 8 hours later
> 
> oh *some bullshit error message* 
> 
> Ok the [BEEP] it's clearly downloaded and installed but then it spent an hour derping and refusing to download the dlc fucking EA shitware



Yeah, it's just taking forever. Sale or no sale going on at the mo. Seriously. I swear they're trying to bribe everyone to love them again.https://www.humblebundle.com/
So basically...pay a dollar, which all seems to go to charity...you get six games. pay a couple most dollars, you get a whole load more. 
So games worth $240...that they're selling for $1...seriously. They're gonna go bankrupt soon.
Whatever. I'm gonna get em. Somehow. At least they seem to work with steam, which actually works. They might actually be good.

----------


## Otherside

Oh hang pn...i can choose to give EA the whole dollar if I want, or none of it. Jeez...they really are trying to bribe people.n  ::

----------


## Monotony

> Oh hang pn...i can choose to give EA the whole dollar if I want, or none of it. Jeez...they really are trying to bribe people.n



EA donating to charity? 





Also figures ME 3 goes on sale a few days after I buy it, fucking Electronic Cuntartists
I'd be fine with it if the most of the money I paid for the game actually went to Bioware, but since their owned by EA these days it's unlikely they even get 5% of that.

----------


## Otherside

> EA donating to charity? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also figures ME 3 goes on sale a few days after I buy it, fucking Electronic Cuntartists
> I'd be fine with it if the most of the money I paid for the game actually went to Bioware, but since their owned by EA these days it's unlikely they even get 5% of that.



Nope. Paid a dollar, got a whole load of unlock codes for games. Weird. I am waiting for them to go bankrupt.

----------


## Monotony

> Nope. Paid a dollar, got a whole load of unlock codes for games. Weird. I am waiting for them to go bankrupt.



The Numbers

Total payments:
$8,626,060.82
Number of purchases:
1,777,161
Average purchase:
$4.85
info
real-time updating by PubNub
Top Contributors

1.
Anonymous
$10,000.00
2.
PrivetizKemerovo
$5,000.00
3.
william xiang
$2,102.00
4.
US NAVY SAILOR
$2,000.00
5.
Janet
$1,500.00
6.
www.lichcraft.com
$1,305.00
7.
alex82
$1,300.00
8.
@WrapBootstrap
$1,256.00
9.
Sup
$1,100.00
10.
Anonymous
$1,100.00

Nope idiots be giving EA more then a $1

----------


## Monotony

Lawl  :Rofl:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

What the...

----------


## Chantellabella

> What the...



I just ask "why?"

----------


## peace

> Lawl



The one on the right looks a bit like you Alan.

----------


## Chantellabella

> The one on the right looks a bit like you Alan.



LOL! Ok, I've never seen a picture of you, Alan, but I'm sorry that's just funny.



Let me help you guys out with the conclusion of this thread.


I win.

----------


## Sagan

Busted!

----------


## Monotony

> The one on the right looks a bit like you Alan.



Nah I prefer barbecued Human hearts.

----------


## Otherside

I win. For being the first to post today. On an iPod, to be precise. Because I cnnot be bothered to turn my laptop on.
abd so, I have become a Vampire. Sleep all day, have fun at night...not a bad lfe.

Now then, I propose snails and bananas. In a wrap. Yes. A wrap.  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

> *I win.* For being the first to post today. On an iPod, to be precise. Because I cnnot be bothered to turn my laptop on.
> abd so, I have become a Vampire. Sleep all day, have fun at night...not a bad lfe.
> 
> Now then, I propose snails and bananas. In a wrap. Yes. A wrap.



Nope

----------


## Chantellabella

> Busted!



Man, I wish my cats would do that. They just flaunt in my face who's master around here. 

That would not be me, btw. I seem to be just the help in their world.

----------


## Otherside

*Quạt trần*  đầu tiÃªn hiện diện vÃ*o thập niÃªn 1860 vÃ* 1870 ở Mỹ. VÃ*o thời điểm đÃ³,  quạt trần chẳng cÃ³ động cơ điện dưới bất kể chủng loại nÃ*o. NgoÃ*i ra,  quạt trần vận hÃ*nh được bằng một dÃ²ng nước trÃ´i, cÃ¹ng với một rÃ²ng rọc  nhằm lấy những curoa – cÃ¡c cu roa nÃ*y kÃ©o theo quạt với 02 cÃ¡nh quạt.  Chuỗi như thế nÃ*y cÃ³ khả năng mang lại đại bộ phận quạt mÃ¡y hoạt động 1  lÃºc, cho nÃªn từng được dÃ¹ng phổ biến tại một vÃ*i nhÃ* hÃ*ng, văn phÃ²ng.

Oh wait. And that link goes to:

Somewhere I buy fans if I ever need to buy one from Vietnam. There's even one with a smiley on it.

It's also 12 thang, whatever thang means.

So to the person that said the internet was pointless...it simply is not. Now if I ever need to buy a fan from Vietnam with 12 thang, I know where to go to get one from, that even has a smiley face on it.

----------


## Sagan

:Eyebrow:

----------


## Sagan

Want..

----------


## Monotony

Lol at all the people who raged at Mass effect 3's ending Bioware successfully indoctrinated the idiots  :Rofl:

----------


## Monotony

It's about time all of you primitives gave up.  :thanks:

----------


## Otherside

http://www.miataturbo.net/attachment...ine=1374755931

Can't upload pictures.

Alan. How could you have been so inconsiderate? Those are the almighty overlords and the supreme beings you have killed. 

Punishment. Death.

----------


## Monotony

> http://www.miataturbo.net/attachment...ine=1374755931
> 
> Can't upload pictures.
> 
> Alan. How could you have been so inconsiderate? _Those are the almighty overlords and the supreme beings you have killed._ 
> 
> Punishment. Death.



Yep pics seem to borken right now


Well then if they died by my hands then clearly I am more superior and overlordly. 

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1...gl2co1_250.gif

----------


## Otherside

> Yep pics seem to borken right now
> 
> 
> Well then if they died by my hands then clearly I am more superior and overlordly. 
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1...gl2co1_250.gif



Am I supposed to be terrified by that guy?

----------


## Monotony

> Am I supposed to be terrified by that guy?



Attachment 1440

----------


## Otherside

That sounds like a cheesy slogan off a home construction store advert on TV.

"Need a reason...because _we_ can"

----------


## Monotony

> That sounds like a cheesy slogan off a home construction store advert on TV.
> 
> "Need a reason...because _we_ can"



The least ridiculous possible outcome is if Sheppard was just tripping balls after being knocked out by harbingers, hence the whole chest plate taking a breath if you just choose the destroy option. Everything else is just um what... 

Even then it's just ya the final game in the trilogy? Ya it just ends with you waking up from tripping balls. That super weapon to defeat reapers that you just finished building after previous cycles all failed to do so? Ya you never even make it into the Teleporter to open the citadel and use it. Your choices are A) Chose destroy and wake up and the game ends or B) The other two and not wake up. 

Either way it's just a big **** you. Ya you wasted your time building the crucible and gatheingr all the fleets we're just going to end the game 20 minutes early. 



You know the more I actually look at mass effect 3's ending the more I really wan't to get my hands on whatever drug they where on when they came up with it, it would be the cure for SA.  :Confused:

----------


## peace

Attachment 1441

----------


## Sagan

:alone:

----------


## Otherside

Saggy's back.

----------


## Monotony

> Saggy's back.



http://xdind.com/wp-content/uploads/...-in-Yellow.jpg

----------


## Sagan

Saggy!? Get off my lawn!!

----------


## Monotony

Don't make me force you to eat the big ball of hair sitting in the garbage can.  :damn kids:

----------


## peace

Sorry for spoiling your fun children but as you can see I win.

----------


## Otherside

I actually read that as "Sorry for stealing your fun, chicken..." 

It's too early. I'm going back to sleep. What the hell. I'm a teenager. I'm supposed to be lazy and CBA mode. I'm sure there's some law about it somewhere, and until I'm 20, that's fine by me, and heck, got a year left before that. So one more year that I can be lazy and CBA...

Besides. Adult life...is all about filling out forms. Again. And Again. And again.

----------


## Monotony

> I actually read that as "Sorry for stealing your fun, chicken..." 
> 
> It's too early. I'm going back to sleep. What the hell. I'm a teenager. I'm supposed to be lazy and CBA mode. I'm sure there's some law about it somewhere, and until I'm 20, that's fine by me, and heck, got a year left before that. So one more year that I can be lazy and CBA...
> 
> Besides. Adult life...is all about filling out forms. Again. And Again. And again.



Have you filled out the form to fill out forms yet?

----------


## Otherside

I have no idea. Theres been to many forms to fill out.

----------


## Monotony

> I have no idea. Theres been to many forms to fill out.



You'll need to fill out the form to fill out forms then you'll also need to fill out the form to fill out multiple forms.

----------


## Otherside

> You'll need to fill out the form to fill out forms then you'll also need to fill out the form to fill out multiple forms.



I probably forgot to fill out the forms to apply for the form that will let me fill out the form.

----------


## Monotony

> I probably forgot to fill out the forms to apply for the form that will let me fill out the form.



You'll need to apply for proper authorization to do so first.

----------


## Otherside

> You'll need to apply for proper authorization to do so first.



Well they told me I had to fill out a form to be allowed to apply for authorization.

----------


## Monotony

> Well they told me I had to fill out a form to be allowed to apply for authorization.



Yep that's useless bureaucracy for you.

----------


## Otherside

> Yep that's useless bureaucracy for you.



Exactly.

----------


## Monotony

> Exactly.



It's just as annoying as the fact that my eyebrows are as black as the void and my OCD makes it annoy me that they don't match my hair  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

> It's just as annoying as the fact that my eyebrows are as black as the void and my OCD makes it annoy me that they don't match my hair



Adulthood is overrated. =/

That'd annoy me too, and I don't have OCD.

----------


## Monotony

> Adulthood is overrated. =/
> 
> That'd annoy me too, and I don't have OCD.



That it is, now go do my laundry and clean the house.  :damn kids: 


http://i.imgur.com/GjV8Cmc.jpg


and why the [BEEP] have I been so tired lately I just fucking woke up and im already dead tire  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

Mate, I woke up six hours ago and I'm still tired. And all I've done is sit in bed and play on my laptop. 

Summertime...what the hell.

----------


## Monotony

> Mate, I woke up six hours ago and I'm still tired. And all I've done is sit in bed and play on my laptop. 
> 
> Summertime...what the hell.



It's not even physically tired it's just fucking brain raping mindfucking tiredness. Only thing keeping me awake is doing pushups well my mining lasers cycle in EVE  ::

----------


## Otherside

I think I'm gonna have to actually move soon. And try and get rid of some of the plates and mugs before Dad decides to moan about how I seem to have them all in my room. Despite the fact that they're my mugs. 

Okay, so they're from an easter egg, but still...MINE.

----------


## Monotony

> I think I'm gonna have to actually move soon. And try and get rid of some of the plates and mugs before Dad decides to moan about how I seem to have them all in my room. Despite the fact that they're my mugs. 
> 
> Okay, so they're from an easter egg, but still...MINE.



Oh so your like my brother leaving dirty dishes in your room  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Otherside

Elder Scrolls online is gonna cost Â£10 a month. So in a year...Â£120. 

What is wrong with _buying_ a game and then being able to play it like..._forever?__???_

Well, that's me not playing it. I'll stick with LOTRO for now. It's not like I actually talk to anyone. I just go around and kill things. And get annoyed when everyone else kills the thing I was about to kill. Honestly. Some people. So rude.

----------


## Monotony

> Elder Scrolls online is gonna cost Â£10 a month. So in a year...Â£120. 
> 
> What is wrong with _buying_ a game and then being able to play it like..._forever?__???_
> 
> Well, that's me not playing it. I'll stick with LOTRO for now. It's not like I actually talk to anyone. I just go around and kill things. And get annoyed when everyone else kills the thing I was about to kill. Honestly. Some people. So rude.



ESO is fucking stupid anyway

Although I've been tempted to buy the newest WoW expansions and resubscribe just out of boredom but nah. Although it was hilariously fun running around killing everyone when retribution paladins where op again in Cata.

----------


## Otherside

Never actually played WOW. I kinda look at a lot of MMO's and just don't see the point in paying monthly. And when it gets to naming the character, every godamn name is already taken.

----------


## Sagan

Winning

----------


## Otherside

Where art thou Chanty?

----------


## Monotony

> Where art thou Chanty?



You lose

And ya most MMO's aren't worth $15 a month, especially now that they're all WoW clones. Except for EVE but that's a giant time sink but still fun every once in a while.

----------


## Misssy

ouch

----------


## peace

> Where art thou Chanty?



Chanty and I have gone on strike!

----------


## Otherside

Oh. Okay. If you and Chanty have gone on strike, that means two less people for me to defeat.

----------


## peace

But we will be back bigger and better than before.  :Agreed:

----------


## Monotony

> Oh. Okay. If you and Chanty have gone on strike, that means two less people for me to defeat.



Oh they're on strike? There fired and forever disqualified from winning this thread.

----------


## Otherside

> Oh they're on strike? There fired and forever disqualified from winning this thread.



I second that notion.

----------


## Monotony

> I second that notion.



Damn UPS just because there's only a boat in the driveway doesn't mean no ones home at least try ringing the bell first before dropping it off at the neighbours house instead  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

I log onto Tumblr and my whole dash is full of that Miley Cyrus hannah montanna whatever crap. She thought three million tweets or something during that performance was an achievement. Except...they weren't exactly tweets saying nice things to her?

Damn, this world is changing. Kids these days. Seriously. Once upon a time a movie would have got an 18+ rating slapped on it because two people kissed at the end of the film.

Ah whatever. Stupidity will probably kill that generation. I'm still clueless as to why that kid thought it was hilarious to leap in front of a moving car? I mean, what was he expecting. CARS MOVE. And even if I am only travelling 5MPH or some shit, I probably am going to hit him when going downhill and the last thing I expect is some teenage prick doing a starjump in front of my dash with a grin on his face.

The kid was allright. He just got nudged. A bit. And apparently that "wasn't supposed to happen" and "could have been avoided".

Kids...don't leap in front of moving cars. If you really want an adrenaline rush, go to a theme park.

----------


## Monotony

> I log onto Tumblr and my whole dash is full of that Miley Cyrus hannah montanna whatever crap. She thought three million tweets or something during that performance was an achievement. Except...they weren't exactly tweets saying nice things to her?
> 
> Damn, this world is changing. Kids these days. Seriously. Once upon a time a movie would have got an 18+ rating slapped on it because two people kissed at the end of the film.
> 
> Ah whatever. Stupidity will probably kill that generation. I'm still clueless as to why that kid thought it was* hilarious to leap in front of a moving car?* I mean, what was he expecting. CARS MOVE. And even if I am only travelling 5MPH or some shit, I probably am going to hit him when going downhill and the last thing I expect is some teenage prick doing a starjump in front of my dash with a grin on his face.
> 
> The kid was allright. He just got nudged. A bit. And apparently that "wasn't supposed to happen" and "could have been avoided".
> 
> Kids...don't leap in front of moving cars. If you really want an adrenaline rush, go to a theme park.



It's only hilarious if I get to see their broken body go flying through the air and splatter into a wall or other object, otherwise it's just meh cosmic imperative at work.

I've lost track this month of the times I've sat down to eat lunch or breakfast and read the newspaper just to see that another pair of retarded parent's where so incompetent that their unsupervised infant or toddler drowned. Apparently It takes three minutes of being on the bottom of the pool at a bbq with 14 people at it to notice something wrong. God imagine how stupid those kids would have been if they had lived.

I would have "Forgotten to step on the break out of shock induced by someone jumping infront of my car"

----------


## Misssy

Gastropod

----------


## Misssy

Or not to be a gastropod? a mollusk

----------


## Monotony

:Guitarist:

----------


## Misssy

god

----------


## Otherside

:Spider:

----------


## Monotony

> 



Attachment 1449

----------


## peace

> Oh they're on strike? There fired and forever disqualified from winning this thread.



Not so fast Cool hand Luke the strike is now over and I'm here to win.  :Clapping:

----------


## Monotony

They don't wan't that money badly enough. 

http://i.imgur.com/AKULc.jpg

----------


## Otherside

> Attachment 1449



So thank you for getting a hold of todays news for me...let's see...any major oncoming doom apolocalypses?

_"I knew Robins hand was on my bum" says socialite_

Righttttt...Okay then. Nothing new.

----------


## Monotony

> So thank you for getting a hold of todays news for me...let's see...any major oncoming doom apolocalypses?
> 
> _"I knew Robins hand was on my bum" says socialite_
> 
> Righttttt...Okay then. Nothing new.



Attachment 1450

----------


## Otherside

> Attachment 1450



Damn swans. Keep leaping onto the footpath all the time. Can't walk down it without a whole hoard of them blocking your way.

----------


## Sagan

random gif

----------


## Monotony

> Damn swans. Keep leaping onto the footpath all the time. Can't walk down it without a whole hoard of them blocking your way.



http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1...gl2co1_250.gif

----------


## Monotony

> random gif



Fucking lawl what a dumb ass. 

Also double fucking lawl that his face didn't even manage to shatter the glass.

----------


## Otherside

> random gif



And this was the proof I believed that was used to prove human intelligence exists. See, despite the fact that there's a day, he is intelligent enough to work out that it would be pointless to use it, and that it simply is a lot easier to smash through glass?

----------


## Monotony

> And this was the proof I believed that was used to prove human intelligence exists. See, despite the fact that there's a day, he is intelligent enough to work out that it would be pointless to use it, and that it simply is a lot easier to smash through glass?



He didn't smash the glass only knocked it out of it's bracket, it's more like the Glass smashed his ass.

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1451

Of course...that is the exact image I want on my wall! And why exactly would someone buy a framed image of someone having there fingernails torn off by red hot pilars causing excruitating pain?

Ugh...just the thought of it...Ugh,

----------


## Otherside

Damn, has everyone gone on hiatus? 

(And for the record, that was just me and a whole load of british sarcastic humor on the last post there. It's probably why the evil guys on Holiday laugh at things that are supposed to be sick. Or whatever. I don't know, the British are probably all evil. At the very least we've told the American government to go [BEEP] it for once when it involves invading yet another country. Because Iraq really went _soooo_ well. Heck, I just don't think parliment wants another Blair. That, and I'm still trying to work out what logic there was in cutting the defence forces...and then sending them off across the world to war? That. Made. No. Sense.)

(I'm just laughing my [BEEP] off at Antigua though. They've managed to piss them off. I actually wonder if this whole legal UN sanctioned piracy website from Antigua thing will actually work...and I get the feeling it will. I mean, legal to download however many movies and games and stuff you want for $5 a month from Antigua? Come on, how many people are going to use that instead of paying full price. It seems a pretty good deal, really?)

----------


## Monotony

> Damn, has everyone gone on hiatus? 
> 
> (And for the record, that was just me and a whole load of british sarcastic humor on the last post there. It's probably why the evil guys on Holiday laugh at things that are supposed to be sick. Or whatever. I don't know,* the British are probably all evil*. At the very least we've told the American government to go [BEEP] it for once when it involves invading yet another country. Because Iraq really went _soooo_ well. Heck, I just don't think parliment wants another Blair. That, and I'm still trying to work out what logic there was in cutting the defence forces...and then sending them off across the world to war? That. Made. No. Sense.)
> 
> (I'm just laughing my [BEEP] off at Antigua though. They've managed to piss them off. I actually wonder if this whole legal UN sanctioned piracy website from Antigua thing will actually work...and I get the feeling it will. I mean, legal to download however many movies and games and stuff you want for $5 a month from Antigua? Come on, how many people are going to use that instead of paying full price. It seems a pretty good deal, really?)



I take offence to that I demand 6 digit compensation for your racism and anti-angloism /jewmodeoff

----------


## Sagan

Hi guys. Hope everyone is having a pleasant day/evening/night

----------


## Otherside

11:06 at night. I don't see the point of sleeping. Please. I've become nocturnal. But yer, have a good...would it be day in America? Damn, these time zones.

How the heck can I say something offensive about a nationality I'm a part of? We probably all are evil somewhere...or have a weird, twisted sense of humor, anyways. Heck, we are the home of sarcasm.

Edit-Holy crap, I'm really not spelling that great today. Gonna have to edit. Don't know how Hollywood became a holiday.

----------


## Monotony

> 11:06 at night. I don't see the point of sleeping. Please. I've become nocturnal. But yer, have a good...would it be day in America? Damn, these time zones.
> 
> How the heck can I say something offensive about a nationality I'm a part of? We probably all are evil somewhere...or have a weird, twisted sense of humor, anyways. Heck, we are the home of sarcasm.
> 
> Edit-Holy crap, *I'm really not spelling that great toda*y. Gonna have to edit. Don't know how Hollywood became a holiday.



Attachment 1452

----------


## Otherside

> Attachment 1452



Using long words are we? Please tell me you have not become one of those people who believe that if they use long words, they can stare down there noses at the lesser people who have no clue what some ancient latin pronoun or whatever meant. Oh, and that they also sound posh.

----------


## Monotony

> Using long words are we? *Please tell me you have not become one of those people who believe that if they use long words, they can stare down there noses at the lesser people who have no clue what some ancient latin pronoun or whatever meant.* Oh, and that they also sound posh.



You exist because I allow it, you will end because we demand it.  :bopa: 


God damn everything is made in china these days, can't even shave my nuts without breaking a half dozen razor blades  :damn kids:

----------


## Sagan

my nuts without breaking a half dozen razor blades  :damn kids:  hear hear! err n. uh. well then, carry on.....

----------


## Chantellabella

Did I win yet?

----------


## Sagan

This fella thinks so  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> This fella thinks so



I want to see what he has on his other arm and how that one is spelled.

----------


## Otherside

> You exist because I allow it, you will end because we demand it. 
> 
> 
> God damn everything is made in china these days, can't even shave my nuts without breaking a half dozen razor blades



Err...okay. Well, as Sagan said, do carry on...I'll just take the win.

----------


## Monotony

> Err...okay. Well, as Sagan said, do carry on...*I'll just take the win*.



I don't think so  :: 

http://i.imgur.com/Kmkzasg.jpg

----------


## Otherside

> I don't think so 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Kmkzasg.jpg



For a second there, I was worried you'd posted a picture of breaking razor blades whilst shaving your nuts.

----------


## Monotony

> For a second there, I was worried you'd posted a picture of breaking razor blades whilst shaving your nuts.



Nope it just doesn't let me insert 90% of pictures currently, Besides it's kind of hard to take pictures of your [BEEP] dulling razorblades and putting dents in them when you only have two arms. 

http://imgur.com/gallery/vX8lozU

----------


## Otherside

> Nope it just doesn't let me insert 90% of pictures currently, Besides it's kind of hard to take pictures of your [BEEP] dulling razorblades and putting dents in them when you only have two arms. 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/vX8lozU



It's probably why Firefox is better than IE. Humans did not design it. Foxes did. The very intelligent creatures, and the rightful rulers of this planet.

----------


## Monotony

> It's probably why Firefox is better than IE. Humans did not design it. Foxes did. The very intelligent creatures, and the rightful rulers of this planet.



I was arguing I could have sworn I was sarcastically highlighting just how much of an idiot they are.  :Confused: 

Meh Humans they defy comprehension 


 "Don't argue with Necanor. The Quarians can do no wrong to him. It is funny to see the excuses some people flounder to for certain races."



Yes merciless machines that allowed the Quarians to escape when they could have easily killed every last one if they wanted to so evil. Butchering millions who had nothing to do with the war? Please they willingly supported it, they had no problem killing those that didn't wan't to go along with their exterminate the Geth bull****.  

Just because it's law to destroy AI even if they have nothing against oragnics and simply mind their own buisness is clearly just and oh so good and morally correct.

Yes the Civilian Fleet claiming not to have wanted the war yet they willing went along with the rest of the fleet, clearly they didn't support the war why else would they let themselves be dragged along to the front lines. 

The qurians have zero problem trying to genocide sentient machines that don't even wan't to fight them in the first place yet simply do so to deffend themselves. Clearly the geth are oh so evil when within mintues of the Quarians finally pulling their heads out of their asses and stop trying to kill them. They invite them back to live on Rannoch and even go so far as to start constructing infrastructre and helping their immune system adapt. Nope totally evils merciless machine demons that have zero right to exist even though they are sentient and far more peaceful and trust worthy then the Qurians ever where. 

And I'm, the one with twisted morals? That's rich.

----------


## Otherside

> I was arguing I could have sworn I was sarcastically highlighting just how much of an idiot they are. 
> 
> Meh Humans they defy comprehension 
> 
> 
>  "Don't argue with Necanor. The Quarians can do no wrong to him. It is funny to see the excuses some people flounder to for certain races."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's killing robots?  ::(:

----------


## Monotony

> Who's killing robots?



I've been watching every one in that thread argue for the last four hours and they prove that this is a universal fact that Humans will like never survive long enough to overcome.

----------


## Otherside

[QUOTE=Monotony;300804]I've been watching every one in that thread argue for the last four hours and they prove that this is a universal fact that Humans will like never survive long enough to overcome.





> isn't firefox's fox in actuallity a panda?







> Are these some kind of ugly chihuahuas??







> Pokemons!







> jeah really wtf? couldnt they just set some foxes on fire, sheesh, companies these days







> Is that poop or chocolate?



Why does the internet attract a load of idiots?

----------


## Monotony

[QUOTE=Otherside;300806]



> I've been watching every one in that thread argue for the last four hours and they prove that this is a universal fact that Humans will like never survive long enough to overcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why does the internet attract a load of idiots?*



It doesn't it just makes them more noticeable.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> It doesn't it just makes them more noticeable.



Yup, so true. They should start blocking access to idiots. Or at least, section off a part of the internet for the idiots...

Oh wait. That's Yahoo Answers. Dang, they should all go there.

http://www.dailycognition.com/conten...estions/21.jpg

----------


## L

Welcome to the inner workings of my mind.....

----------


## Chantellabella

Cruising along.................having no clue what you guys are talking about in this thread.....................winning................  .......that is all........................thank you.

----------


## Trendsetter

You _were_ winning.  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

_Am_ winning.

----------


## peace

I am hereby banning both Otherside and Monotony for hogging this thread.

----------


## Otherside

> I am hereby banning both Otherside and Monotony for hogging this thread.



We already banned you for winning this thread for going on strike  ::D: 

Therefore, ban is null and void. Otherside wins.

----------


## peace

> We already banned you for winning this thread for going on strike 
> 
> Therefore, ban is null and void. Otherside wins.



If you banned me for "winning this thread" your words not mine, that means that I have already won  wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.  ::

----------


## Monotony

> I am hereby banning both Otherside and Monotony for hogging this thread.



Attachment 1455

----------


## Otherside

> If you banned me for "winning this thread" your words not mine, that means that I have already won  wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.



For fucks sake. What is up with my spelling lately? Why am I typing oddly?

I banned you _from_ winning this thread. For going on Strike. Along with Chanty.

----------


## Monotony

> For fucks sake. What is up with my spelling lately? Why am I typing oddly?
> 
> I banned you _from_ winning this thread. For going on Strike. Along with Chanty.



I found out why your spelling is broken

http://i.imgur.com/RDRqvf1.jpg


The [BEEP] is wrong with inserting images when I do it doesnt work when I only past the link it works the fuckin hell

----------


## peace

> For fucks sake. What is up with my spelling lately? Why am I typing oddly?
> 
> I banned you _from_ winning this thread. For going on Strike. Along with Chanty.



Your use of swear words my dear proves that you are my inferior, so I am still winning.  :Yes:

----------


## Otherside

Err...Monotony, that did actually come up in the post lol. 

And I'm afraid due to the two of you posting and replying to me in the exact same minute...you are hereby disqualified. So I win.

----------


## Monotony

> Err...Monotony, that did actually come up in the post lol. 
> 
> And I'm afraid due to the two of you posting and replying to me in the exact same minute...you are hereby disqualified. So I win.



Nope *backhand*

I win  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

Guysssss...the ghost is back. http://anxietyspace.com/forums/member.php?1097-Homer-J

----------


## Monotony

http://i.imgur.com/pL2Jz.gif

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> http://i.imgur.com/pL2Jz.gif



This song came into my head when I saw that.

----------


## Monotony

http://i.imgur.com/o9PM3Qp.gif

----------


## Otherside

http://31.media.tumblr.com/e6f366518...8ptfo1_500.gif

----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/9atAI48
http://imgur.com/gallery/HmJ8C

This will happen in 10 years

http://imgur.com/gallery/Dhcpjoe

Seriously cups of fucking coffe and hot chocolate already need warning labels.

----------


## Otherside

> http://imgur.com/gallery/9atAI48
> http://imgur.com/gallery/HmJ8C
> 
> This will happen in 10 years
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/Dhcpjoe
> 
> Seriously cups of fucking coffe and hot chocolate already need warning labels.



There's a whole load of them, because someone was to thick to work out that you're supposed to be conscious when using a hair dryer? http://www.funny.com/cgi-bin/WebObje...funny?fn=CFD3W





> On Nytol Sleep Aid: "Warning: May cause drowsiness."



Wow, I never knew that sleep aid would make you feel tired. Or





> On Sunsbury's peanuts: "Warning: contains nuts."



Or this has got to be my favourite.





> On a Swedish chainsaw: "Do not attempt to stop chain with your hands or genitals."



So I wonder if someone did sue that company for not informing them that they should not try and stop a chainsaw with there genitals.

*Edit*-Damn, I can't actually find out what happened.

----------


## Monotony

> There's a whole load of them, because someone was to thick to work out that you're supposed to be conscious when using a hair dryer? http://www.funny.com/cgi-bin/WebObje...funny?fn=CFD3W
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I never knew that sleep aid would make you feel tired. Or
> 
> 
> 
> Or this has got to be my favourite.
> ...



Only in America......do they have drive-up ATM's with Braille lettering

False my drive banks drive threw ATM has brail lettering as well, I think it's because they use the keys for multiple products.

Although if you need brail how the [BEEP] are you going to see what's on the screens or how much money you have anyway.

----------


## Monotony

Grr rome 2 doesn't unlock until 3 am  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

> Only in America......do they have drive-up ATM's with Braille lettering
> 
> False my drive banks drive threw ATM has brail lettering as well, I think it's because they use the keys for multiple products.
> 
> Although if you need brail how the [BEEP] are you going to see what's on the screens or how much money you have anyway.



A lot of the "Only in Americas" occur in Britain as well. That bit was a bit...off. It was the list below of product labelling that got me really. Some of it should be totally obvious.




> Grr rome 2 doesn't unlock until 3 am



http://forums.totalwar.com/showthrea...m-release-date

----------


## Monotony

Blarg

----------


## peace

A whop bop-a-lu a whop bam boo

----------


## Otherside

Dum-duh-duh-dum-duh-duh-dum-dum-dum

----------


## Monotony

Sandwhich

----------


## Otherside

http://www.kissmydiet.com/wp-content...ich-Main-1.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

A)  Yes
B)  No
C)  Maybe
D)  All of the above

----------


## Monotony

> http://www.kissmydiet.com/wp-content...ich-Main-1.jpg



Good girl

----------


## Sagan

Wow it's so  :alone:  in here. I guess Dr. Sagan takes the win!

----------


## Otherside

Damnit guy, where are you all? Nobody around to post...I even made a cake.

Meh. Eat it all myself. Celebrate my win, I guess.

----------


## Monotony

> Damnit guy, where are you all? Nobody around to post...I even made a cake.
> 
> Meh. *Eat it all myself.* Celebrate my win, I guess.



http://i.imgur.com/qUjIqm2.gif?1

----------


## Otherside

> http://i.imgur.com/qUjIqm2.gif?1



Damn dude, that looked like it hurt. Being kicked in the head by some other girl, sheesh. Painful.

----------


## Monotony

> Damn dude, that looked like it hurt. Being kicked in the head by some other girl, sheesh. Painful.



http://i.imgur.com/MbhyOVG.jpg

----------


## Otherside

> http://i.imgur.com/MbhyOVG.jpg



Slightly antisocial behaviour, but heck, I've heard of worse.

----------


## Monotony

> Slightly antisocial behaviour, but heck, I've heard of worse.



Meh I win.

http://i.imgur.com/gWU3Wf8.gif


Also lol [BEEP] target $4 for a half empty bag of chips and they expect you to use the self-chequeout because they don't feel like paying people to stand at the 2 cash registers they seem to have sitting their for no reason.

----------


## Chantellabella

*sticks fingers in ears* Lalalalalalalalalal!!  *takes fingers out of ears*  ewwww!! I have to clean my ears.

----------


## Monotony

http://i.imgur.com/cytQWl9.jpg?1

----------


## Otherside

That is it. EA is officially crossed the super-shit companies of the shittyiest companies. I mean, it's pretty obvious. If you want people to play the game...they're going to have to be able to make an account to play it?

----------


## Sagan

:damn kids:

----------


## Monotony

http://i.imgur.com/dAtcCfH.gif

----------


## Sagan

I like that. posted that once. Why posting links, and not the pics themselves?

----------


## Monotony

Because it be broken

----------


## Sagan

Oh. Sorry didn't know. 

Well. Back to winning  ::):

----------


## Otherside

http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ls...w75zo2_250.gif

----------


## Monotony

> http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ls...w75zo2_250.gif



Making people look bad like a boss, now do it with a longbow.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Because it be broken



Why did you break it?

----------


## Monotony

> Why did you break it?



I didn't it was otherside.

----------


## Otherside

> I didn't it was otherside.



What did I supposedly break again?

----------


## Monotony

> What did I supposedly break again?



http://i.imgur.com/gWU3Wf8.gif

----------


## Otherside

> http://i.imgur.com/gWU3Wf8.gif



That guys groove or sumin?

----------


## Monotony

> That guys groove or sumin?



No you broke that ability to insert images into posts! :damnkid:

For that I will destroy you with my railgun

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1...58o2o1_500.gif

----------


## Chantellabella

Seems fine to me.




And now, puny earthlings...............prepare to die!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

So I thought I'd declare war on Mars. It's not going so well. I haven't convinced that alien to surrender to us, and I don't think she really believed that I had 65 missiles ready to fire if they did not surrender to us. In fact:

Attachment 1459

So I then tried to get her to marry me. That didn't work either.

----------


## Monotony

> So I thought I'd declare war on Mars. It's not going so well. I haven't convinced that alien to surrender to us, and I don't think she really believed that I had 65 missiles ready to fire if they did not surrender to us. In fact:
> 
> So I then tried to get her to marry me. That didn't work either.



Well the Keplerians have told me to deliver an ultimatum to earth.

Surrender or die

----------


## FunkyMonkey

#LastToPost
Attachment 1460
(Yeah thats a threat so dont post!)  :;):

----------


## Otherside

> Well the Keplerians have told me to deliver an ultimatum to earth.
> 
> Surrender or die



Hmm.

I'll come up with some cheesy "We are humans, we love each other, we are strong and if we work together we can defeat evil" speech to give to the president who for some reason, rules the world. And then who find someone who hates life, is extremly lonely and hates the world and doesn't see the point in living, probably an ex-marine, who will save the world and fall in love with the daughter of the person who betrayed earth...and then there isn't even a proper fight scene, just a "I'm sorry. We love everyone. Let's be friends" ending at the end of the movie.

Seriously. Why are all the films crap these days?

----------


## Otherside

> #LastToPost
> Attachment 1460
> (Yeah thats a threat so dont post!)



Posted  ::):

----------


## Monotony

> Hmm.
> 
> I'll come up with some cheesy "We are humans, we love each other, we are strong and if we work together we can defeat evil" speech to give to the president who for some reason, rules the world. And then who find someone who hates life, is extremly lonely and hates the world and doesn't see the point in living, probably an ex-marine, who will save the world and fall in love with the daughter of the person who betrayed earth...and then there isn't even a proper fight scene, just a "I'm sorry. We love everyone. Let's be friends" ending at the end of the movie.
> 
> Seriously. Why are all the films crap these days?



I was thinking something more along the lines of reducing America, Russia and Israel to ash from orbit then cleansing eastern Germany of the remaining slavic barbarians. Along with Enslaving the rest of the world. Oh and then slaughter all the bloody inbreed chavs defiling Britain. 

http://i.imgur.com/ZqODlxy.gif

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hmm.
> 
> I'll come up with some cheesy "We are humans, we love each other, we are strong and if we work together we can defeat evil" speech to give to the president who for some reason, rules the world. And then who find someone who hates life, is extremly lonely and hates the world and doesn't see the point in living, probably an ex-marine, who will save the world and fall in love with the daughter of the person who betrayed earth...and then there isn't even a proper fight scene, just a "I'm sorry. We love everyone. Let's be friends" ending at the end of the movie.
> 
> Seriously. Why are all the films crap these days?



And that speech didn't get you blown out of the universe? We need to build larger PU-36 Illudium Explosive Space Modulators. We're slacking I see.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Nice praying mantis pose. Where's my can of Raid? I know I left it here somewhere.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I was thinking something more along the lines of reducing America, Russia and Israel to ash from orbit then cleansing eastern Germany of the remaining slavic barbarians. Along with Enslaving the rest of the world. Oh and then slaughter all the bloody inbreed chavs defiling Britain. 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZqODlxy.gif



Ok. While you're wiping out the earthlings, I'll get your planet vaporized. :-)

It's the least I can do for a friend.

----------


## Chantellabella

> #LastToPost
> Attachment 1460
> (Yeah thats a threat so dont post!)



*touches keys quietly, then runs like hell*

----------


## Sagan

Meh. post

----------


## Chantellabella

> Post win lose thread anxiety space sas fear doom hell on earth help.



Is your translator broken? 

Are you trapped somewhere?

Speak, Sagan! Speak! 

Somebody, bring Sagan some chicken soup.

----------


## Sagan

FUN Live. Good stuff

----------


## Sagan

Just carry my home tonight...

----------


## peace

At last Otherside and Monotony have folded and I claim my throne and win...........

----------


## Chantellabella

> At last Otherside and Monotony have folded and I claim my throne and win...........



Not so fast, my friend.

----------


## Otherside

> At last Otherside and Monotony have folded and I claim my throne and win...........



Actually no. I was unable to post due to the fact that I was going to Canada with a machine gunin order to permantly eliminate Monotony from this thread. I was sucessful. And now, I claim my place as victor.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> Actually no. I was unable to post due to the fact that I was going to Canada with a machine gunin order to permantly eliminate Monotony from this thread. I was sucessful. And now, I claim my place as victor.



Attachment 1493

Attachment 1494

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Actually no. I was unable to post due to the fact that I was going to Canada with a machine gunin order to permantly eliminate Monotony from this thread. I was sucessful. And now, I claim my place as victor.



Um. He's still here. 

Maybe did you, uh, get the wrong address or something. Should we come up with an alibi for you?

----------


## Otherside

> Um. He's still here. 
> 
> Maybe did you, uh, get the wrong address or something. Should we come up with an alibi for you?



Ugh. Please. I was...um, not in Canada. 

Great. Gonna have to fly back now to finish the job.

----------


## Monotony

> Ugh. Please. I was...um, not in Canada. 
> 
> Great. Gonna have to fly back now to finish the job.



Attachment 1496

----------


## peace

^ You automatically lose for posting to many pics of that Black dude.

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1497

Damn. My country. To hell. For not being able to buy. These things. Damnit. Why does cereal have to be so crap over here?

And Pop Tarts. Don't sell any godamn poptarts. Except the disgusting ones.

----------


## peace

> Attachment 1497
> 
> Damn. My country. To hell. For not being able to buy. These things. Damnit. Why does cereal have to be so crap over here?
> 
> And Pop Tarts. Don't sell any godamn poptarts. Except the disgusting ones.



You have atrocious taste in breakfast cereal all American cereal is heavily laced with sugar.

----------


## Otherside

> You have atrocious taste in breakfast cereal all American cereal is heavily laced with sugar.



Yeah, it's not like I eat it for breakfast. I'm totally fine eating Bran Flakes or whatever for Breakfast. It just makes a nice snack.  ::):

----------


## peace

I have this for brekky 

Attachment 1498

----------


## peace

Looks like Weet-Bix Bites and I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I have this for brekky 
> 
> Attachment 1498



Ok, explain. 

Its' made by "Sanitarium" and it looks like rocks and coconut. 

People who eat this must have teeth of steel. 

And do you really trust any food made by a Sanitarium? I'd be afraid they would lace the stuff with anti-psychotics or tranquilizers.

----------


## Otherside

Coconut flavoured Weetabix? Weird. And I thought by Sanitarium, they meant a sauna or something.

Cereal....made in a sauna.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

It's coming, ugh

----------


## Otherside

Rain rain go away come again another day... :Rain:

----------


## peace

> Coconut flavoured Weetabix? Weird. And I thought by Sanitarium, they meant a sauna or something.
> 
> Cereal....made in a sauna.



Well they are a Seventh day Adventist company.

----------


## Monotony

> Rain rain go away come again another day...



Attachment 1499

----------


## Chantellabella

> It's coming, ugh



What? Fairy dust? 

Sorry, couldn't help it.  ::):  

 :Hug: 

You need to move South with us southern folk. It's still in the 100's and it won't even think about getting chilly till everything's turned to dust and ash from the sun around here.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Rain rain go away come again another day...



Could you ship that rain in a box to me, please? I forgot what it looked like.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 1499



I know I shouldn't but  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> Coconut flavoured Weetabix? Weird. And I thought by Sanitarium, they meant a sauna or something.
> 
> Cereal....made in a sauna.



Sanitarium is a name they used long ago for a mental hospital. But they were basically just a place to lock up people because they didn't know what else to do for them.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I agree.

----------


## peace

Attachment 1500

Giant Tasmanian crayfish

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 1500
> 
> Giant Tasmanian crayfish



Oooo! I'm buying a plane ticket now for Tamania!! Bringing me some Zatarains and a really big pot. Get that fire going for me will ya?

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL!

----------


## peace

After being squirted by nipple water Monotony has given in............  this means one less cretin to get in my way of winning.

----------


## Otherside

> After being squirted by nipple water Monotony has given in............  this means one less cretin to get in my way of winning.



I have no idea what posts went on before that, but that just made my morning! I almost fell off the chair laughing.

----------


## peace

Attachment 1501

----------


## peace

Attachment 1502

Attachment 1503

Attachment 1504

----------


## Otherside

The last one is definatley a photoshop.

----------


## Monotony

> The last one is definatley a photoshop.



Attachment 1505

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Sooo cute!!

I have two cats that give me back massages. They're the best!

----------


## Natey

I win

----------


## peace

Attachment 1506

----------


## Natey



----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 1506



Cool pic. Did you take that?

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I agree.

I still win this thread, but I agree.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 1505



LOL! I know...........I'm in the U.S. But it's funny as hell.  Well, I technically don't know what's in hell, so I can't compare. And I've been told that hell isn't funny. 

But yeah, it's as funny as hell.

----------


## Monotony

http://31.media.tumblr.com/76d23d36e...6jj0o1_400.gif

----------


## Chantellabella

> http://31.media.tumblr.com/76d23d36e...6jj0o1_400.gif



While you're out playing on that bouncy ball, I win.  ::):  

Why'd you change your avatar? I still think of you with the wolf pic. fox pic? some kind of furry animal pic.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

> Cool pic. Did you take that?



Photobucket pic.

----------


## Chantellabella

:group hug:

----------


## peace



----------


## Sagan

"Help, I'm alive"

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



  Wow! I definitely need to get to Tasmania!

----------


## Chantellabella

> "Help, I'm alive"



I'm very glad you are. It would be really hard being your friend if you weren't.  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## peace

> Wow! I definitely need to get to Tasmania!



That pic was taken in Yorkshire England when I was there last year.

----------


## peace

Attachment 1511

This one is lake St Clair in Tasmania's west coast.

----------


## Sagan

> I'm very glad you are. It would be really hard being your friend if you weren't.



Aww thanks Cindy  :Hug:  that's actually the name of a song I was listening to at that moment.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Aww thanks Cindy  that's actually the name of a song I was listening to at that moment.



Oh. My bad.  ::):  

You guys don't want me to post titles of the songs I have in my playlist. Just to give you a short example:
Chaos Opera
Freaks Geeks
Insane Robots
Angry Business
Psycho Killer
Randoms Manifest
What You Want Me to Do
Lunatics Have Taken Over the Asylum
How Many Fingers Do I See?
It's the End of the World as We Know It
Derezzed
Mind Control
Dysfunctional Family
Martian Circus Rave
Stop Forwarding that Crap to Me
Bad Meets Evil
[BEEP] You
Project Deadman Trapped

And many more.........

Made a movie out of them also.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Wow! I truly am the last poster. Over a day and a half. 

I win!  ::):

----------


## peace

Not so fast Chanty, looks like it will be a duel to see who is crowned the ultimate Winner.

----------


## FunkyMonkey

Woo I hope nobody replies to mine for a day an half xD thats along time to be a winerrrrrrrr \(^_^)/

----------


## peace

^ Bad luck Monkey you were winning for a poultry 2 hours and 15 minutes. ::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

And I would like to inform thta your efforts recently have all been in vain, because I have won.

It was a new tatic of mine. Stealth. Now please excuse me as I just hope onto my secret modding account and lock this thread-

Fuck. Wrong site. Now you all know that I have ze power.

----------


## Monotony

[BEEP] please I win

----------


## Otherside

Never. Due to the fact that I will reach 2000 long before you do.  ::D:

----------


## Sagan

No. here there cant read mind blank error thoughts inter-dimensional

----------


## Chantellabella

> Never. Due to the fact that I will reach 2000 long before you do.



Someone was saying that post count wins this thread? 


Hm. 

 ::):

----------


## peace

I heard if you have fewer than 1500 posts then you automatically win.  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

> Someone was saying that post count wins this thread? 
> 
> 
> Hm.



Oh no, quite simply, that I will reach 2000 long before Monotony does. Since I could never beat you and Sagan, I'm just fine with beating Monotony to 2000. And besides, you doubled posted to get there. Cheat.

----------


## Monotony

You lose make me a sandwich then I might be nice and let you win for .3 seconds

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1514

There you go.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Oh no, quite simply, that I will reach 2000 long before Monotony does. Since I could never beat you and Sagan, I'm just fine with beating Monotony to 2000. And besides, you doubled posted to get there. Cheat.



I didn't cheat. The Crazy Talk thread has no rules. 

Why? 


Because it's crazy talk.

----------


## Monotony

> Attachment 1514
> 
> There you go.



I'm still waiting on my fish sticks and lobster and crab women *snaps fingers*

----------


## elad

post1

----------


## elad

post2

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

I have no clue why cats have an aversion to fruit. Mine do that also and letting them smell a banana is like such an offense to them.

----------


## Otherside

> I'm still waiting on my* fish sticks* and lobster and crab women *snaps fingers*



What the hell are fish sticks? And you still haven't eaten you're cheese and rat toasted sandwich. You're getting nothing until you have eaten that. *ALL* of it.

----------


## Monotony

> What the hell are fish sticks? And you still haven't eaten you're cheese and rat toasted sandwich. You're getting nothing until you have eaten that. *ALL* of it.



http://i.imgur.com/yPToAi1.gif

----------


## Chantellabella

> What the hell are fish sticks? And you still haven't eaten you're cheese and rat toasted sandwich. You're getting nothing until you have eaten that. *ALL* of it.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Feline Gymnastics. It should be an Olympic event.

----------


## Monotony

> Feline Gymnastics. It should be an Olympic event.



Nah then then the Olympics would actually be worth paying attention to.

----------


## peace

I win  :lock:

----------


## Otherside

> Nah then then the Olympics would actually be worth paying attention to.



Meh, when it actually comes to supporting Britain, everyone here is like "Fuck it. We're gonna loose anyway. What the hell. Let's just make fun of this thing."

So we had bongo drums and decided to take the fact that we were hosting them oh so not seriously.

----------


## peace

> Meh, when it actually comes to supporting Britain, everyone here is like "Fuck it. We're gonna loose anyway. What the hell. Let's just make fun of this thing."
> 
> So we had bongo drums and decided to take the fact that we were hosting them oh so not seriously.



That is soooooooo not true Britain had it best Olympic medal haul since they started.

----------


## Otherside

> That is soooooooo not true Britain had it best Olympic medal haul since they started.



True. But I still found it humorous how at the actual event, half of the presenters were like "Right guys let focus the camera on someone and whoever gets it has to play imaginary bongo drums."

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Cats. Gotta love em  ::):

----------


## Otherside

And that cat is...doing Gymnastics? The Olympics isn't for another three years, you know.

----------


## peace

I win today as I had to swerve to miss the echidna crossing the road

----------


## Otherside

Please. I have to serve to avoid these on a daily basis, pretty much. Attachment 1532

----------


## peace

^ Sheep don't count because they are boring although they are tasty, alas I still win

----------


## Otherside

Sheep are never boring  ::D:

----------


## peace

One man and his dog went to mow a meadow.

----------


## peace

Coming up for a 24hour win.

----------


## peace

Make that a 25 hour and 8 minute win.

----------


## peace

This thread is now closed. ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Chantellabella

This thread is now re-opened.



And now .............. it's closed.

----------


## peace

I win.

----------


## FunkyMonkey

-Reopened!!!!-

Hi

-Reclosed!!!!-

----------


## Otherside

Do not think you can defeat the Otherside.

----------


## peace

I have defeated all contenders and now I take my crown.

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1535

If only I could grow a beard.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

So, does the president of the US really grant Turkeys pardons for some reason? Odd.

----------


## Monotony

[BEEP] microsoft and their shitbox a good fucking smack fixed today's red ring of fucking inconvenience shitty electronics

----------


## Chantellabella

Coming through.

*elbow*


*elbow*

----------


## Otherside

*Shoves Chanty back away from the winning line and claims the win for herself, completley ignoring Peace who's blabbering on about some...crown.

----------


## Otherside

ARGH, can someone American _please_ send me some Reeses puffs? And in return, you can have 92 bags of tea and dainty little cucumber sandwiches with the crusts cut off (See? That takes effort.) 

And can someone please explain why PBJ sandwiches are seen as a sign of white supremacy, apparently? I don't get it. I might be wrong, but a loaf of bread, peanut butter and a pot of jelly probably doesn't cost that much to buy. And you can get several uses out of the pots and the packs. So why exactly are PBJ sandwiches "racist" and "white supremacist"?????????

Edit-No offence Americans, but some people in your government do odd things. First they forgive Chickens for some reason, and then they decide sandwiches are racist.

----------


## Chantellabella

> ARGH, can someone American _please_ send me some Reeses puffs? And in return, you can have 92 bags of tea and dainty little cucumber sandwiches with the crusts cut off (See? That takes effort.) 
> 
> And can someone please explain why PBJ sandwiches are seen as a sign of white supremacy, apparently? I don't get it. I might be wrong, but a loaf of bread, peanut butter and a pot of jelly probably doesn't cost that much to buy. And you can get several uses out of the pots and the packs. So why exactly are PBJ sandwiches "racist" and "white supremacist"?????????
> 
> Edit-No offence Americans, but some people in your government do odd things. First they forgive Chickens for some reason, and then they decide sandwiches are racist.



It's obvious that poultry is a racist issue. What's the first thing people ask? White or dark meat? Just kidding.  ::):  

Peanut butter? Not sure. Is it because we give peanut butter to starving countries? Robin Williams once did a skit about giving other countries peanut butter. He wondered if that was the food of choice because when you eat said food stuff, you can't speak. With a mouth full of peanut butter, you can't declare war on us. 

I don't take blame for bureaucracy. I voted for pizza.  ::): 

All I can do is claim to win this thread.

----------


## Otherside

> It's obvious that poultry is a racist issue. What's the first thing people ask? White or dark meat? Just kidding.  
> 
> Peanut butter? Not sure. Is it because we give peanut butter to starving countries? Robin Williams once did a skit about giving other countries peanut butter. He wondered if that was the food of choice because when you eat said food stuff, you can't speak. With a mouth full of peanut butter, you can't declare war on us. 
> 
> I don't take blame for bureaucracy. I voted for pizza. 
> 
> All I can do is claim to win this thread.



Ugh, I have no idea. Some headmaster going on about how children in school eat Bread sandwiiches, and then somebody probably complained saying that was racist, as kids who were hispanic or somali apparently ate Torta or Pita. Pita is greek, anyways. And Torta is essentially a bread roll. Does this mean because I'm write I can't eat a bread roll or Pita? I mean, jesus christ, there's discrimination, and then there's stuff that's WAY over the top. I mean, it's like the people who sue Ford because apparently the car should have had a sign somewhere that said that they had to keep hold of the steering wheel when driving. Or that they weren't supposed to stop a chainsaw with there genitals. Or other, very obvious things.

----------


## Otherside

> An Oregon lawyer is suing because his lilies didn’t include a  warning label that the flowers are toxic to cats.  The flowers, which  did have a warning for humans, were eventually eaten by the lawyer’s  cat, leading to days of kitty dialysis.



WTF?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> Or that they weren't supposed to stop a chainsaw with there genitals.



I'm sorry, but that's one of the funniest things I've heard in a long time.  ::

----------


## peace

Winning comes naturally when you are at the top.  :no way:

----------


## Otherside

> I'm sorry, but that's one of the funniest things I've heard in a long time.



That was my reaction exactly. And believe me. I have searched everywhere trying to find out what really happened.

Edit-Ah so the spammers are back. Scamming. The Spammers are Scammers. Scamming Scammers. The Scam Spam. Spam Scam. 

Trying saying that drunk. 

Red lorry yellow lorry red lorry yellow lorry 

She sells sea shells on the sea shore

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Known to fans as Mr. Incredibeard, San Francisco native Isaiah Webb  promises fellow beard enthusiasts one new beard style every Monday — or  "Monbeardday," as he obviously calls it. 

Recently, Webb posted to his Instagram account what is quite  possibly his most hipster beard design to date: The Sriracha-flavored  Ramen Beard Bowl, which is exactly what it sounds like. 

Notably absent from the photo shoot was Webb's organic  penny-farthing unicycle/ukulele hybrid, which you can just go ahead and  assume he owns.

----------


## Chantellabella

:Ninja: 

win

 :Ninja:

----------


## Otherside

NEVER!!! And no amount of alarming forum titles will mean that you win!!!

When the heck are we going to have a BBQ? Peace is from somewhere near Australia. He can do it. I'll just provide the tea (And prepare to be awed by British tea.)

----------


## Chantellabella

> NEVER!!! And no amount of alarming forum titles will mean that you win!!!
> 
> When the heck are we going to have a BBQ? Peace is from somewhere near Australia. He can do it. I'll just provide the tea (And prepare to be awed by British tea.)



I've been waiting for you guys to get here. Ya'll said you were coming here about a month ago. My back porch door has been open since then. Mosquitoes have eaten the paper plates. The coals in the BBQ pit are just half glowing embers and dust now. 

How long does it take you guys to get here? Have you even bought your plane tickets yet? 

I'm beginning to think you guys aren't coming.

----------


## Otherside

> I've been waiting for you guys to get here. Ya'll said you were coming here about a month ago. My back porch door has been open since then. Mosquitoes have eaten the paper plates. The coals in the BBQ pit are just half glowing embers and dust now. 
> 
> How long does it take you guys to get here? Have you even bought your plane tickets yet? 
> 
> I'm beginning to think you guys aren't coming.



Well, flights all got cancelled with the storm we had. Apparently it wasn't safe to fly.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Well, flights all got cancelled with the storm we had. Apparently it wasn't safe to fly.



Slow boats are good also.  ::):   Perhaps hitching a ride on the next sub?

----------


## Chantellabella

I haven't seen Monotony here in over a week? Otherside, did you stuff him in a trunk somewhere?

----------


## Otherside

> I haven't seen Monotony here in over a week? Otherside, did you stuff him in a trunk somewhere?



I was hoping you guys wouldn't find about that. Are there any objections to me taking him hostage in order to eliminate him from winning? I was planning on kidnapping Sagan next...

----------


## Chantellabella

> I was hoping you guys wouldn't find about that. Are there any objections to me taking him hostage in order to eliminate him from winning? I was planning on kidnapping Sagan next...



Yeah, that would actually be good. He's my only competition to winning the 7th gold star. If you knocked his legs out from under him and just winged him a bit, that would slow him down enough for me to easily cruise to 7th star victory.

----------


## Otherside

> Yeah, that would actually be good. He's my only competition to winning the 7th gold star. If you knocked his legs out from under him and just winged him a bit, that would slow him down enough for me to easily cruise to 7th star victory.



And what exactly are you two going to compete for when you hit eight stars?

----------


## peace

And when the coast was clear Peace leaped in and took the victory right under the nose of dozing Otherside and Chitty chatty Chanty.

----------


## Chantellabella

> And when the coast was clear Peace leaped in and took the victory right under the nose of dozing Otherside and Chitty chatty Chanty.



Chitty chatty Chanty???  :: 

I'll have you know, I wasn't sleeping. I was planning my next attack on a certain blue fish. 

One Fish
Two Fish
Red Fish 
Blue Fish

Tonight's Cajun Special served with Fried Onion Rings and a slice of Pecan Pie.

----------


## Chantellabella

> And what exactly are you two going to compete for when you hit eight stars?




The Olympic Gold Medal. 

Is there an event for crazy talk?

----------


## Sagan

I cannot be kidnapped as I do not physically exist in this dimension.

----------


## Otherside

> I cannot be kidnapped as I do not physically exist in this dimension.



Well, just go and prepare for the olympics then, you have three years to go...

----------


## Chantellabella

> I cannot be kidnapped as I do not physically exist in this dimension.



If you're not in this dimension, then you technically can't win more stars than me, nor this thread. 

So conclusively..................

I win. 

*nanny nanny boo-boo!*

*pffffssstttttfffffttttt* 

*runs like hell*

----------


## peace



----------


## Otherside

You know, technically, advertising a stage musical could be classed as spamming, which I do believe os against the rules you pressed the agree button for when you signed up

----------


## peace

> You know, technically, advertising a stage musical could be classed as spamming, which I do believe os against the rules you pressed the agree button for when you signed up



That was for Chanty's benefit, to explain where the Chitty Chatty Chanty came from.

----------


## Otherside

> That was for Chanty's benefit, to explain where the Chitty Chatty Chanty came from.



Chitty Chatty Chanty, Chitty Chatty Chanty, Chitty Chatty Chanty we love you, 
And in Chitty Chatty Chanty Chitty Chatty Chanty what we'll do
Near far, in our motor car oh what a happy time we'll spend 
Chat chat Chitty Chatty Chanty
Our fine four fendered friend

Hmm, it has a ring to it.

----------


## Chantellabella

I just snorted up a whole mouthful of tea after reading your posts and laughing so hard,  peace and Otherside.  :Rofl: 

When the oxygen comes back to my brain, I'm sure I'll have a witty comeback.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Two days.


I win.

----------


## peace

> Two days.
> 
> 
> I win.



Two days and now I win.  ::

----------


## Otherside

What is up with this thread? Barely active. And is Monotony dead?

----------


## peace

> What is up with this thread? Barely active. And is Monotony dead?



Alas Monotony had to go so I put him out of his misery and fed him to the pigs.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Alas Monotony had to go so I put him out of his misery and fed him to the pigs.



So you guys are telling me this thread is "Survivor.... the Real Game???!!!!  :alone: 

Anybody got a bow and arrow??

----------


## Otherside

> So you guys are telling me this thread is "Survivor.... the Real Game???!!!! 
> 
> Anybody got a bow and arrow??



Considering you're in America though I'm counting down until the country descends into anarchy due to the shutdown. Should be any minute now, I think my invasion forces are about to arrive.

----------


## peace

> So you guys are telling me this thread is "Survivor.... the Real Game???!!!! 
> 
> Anybody got a bow and arrow??



If you mean to play to win the cross bow is my weapon of choice.

----------


## Sagan

I are for haveth the win

----------


## Sagan

Why is animated .gif not animationing!?

----------


## Sagan

*This Is Probably The Most Photogenic Turtle You’ll Ever See*

----------


## Sagan

*This cat thinks all of this is political stuff is bullshit and is expressing this sentiment through performance art.*

----------


## Otherside

Are they still at it? Greatttttt.

----------


## Chantellabella

So are you guys trying to give me some code? 

Ok, so what does smiling turtles and a peeing cat have to do with a missing Monotony. Hm.

Ok, I think I have it (it's like playing charades.  ::):  )

Monotony was potty training his cat, when all of a sudden a huge turtle came up out of the toilet and ate him!! 

Oh the humanity!!

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1580

----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 1580



No Otherside! It was a giant turtle that ate him. The giant goldfish ate peace. You must get your horrendous unfortunate accidents alibis straight! You know.............when we're hauled into court for the murder trials.

----------


## Otherside

So I think I may be deported. Apparently, these are things all British Citizens should know and that prove you can somewhat live here. Stupid test.

*Which stories are associated with Geoffrey Chancer?* Who the hell is he...

*If you're on a pub and you acciently knock over someone drink, do you...
1-Prepare for a punch up in the car park
2-Swear at the person and refuse to buy them another one
3-Politly apologize and buy them a new drink

*Apparently the answer is three. I chose one.

And then there was that question on my driving test?

*When is it okay to stop on a Motorway?
1-To pick up a hooker (Seriously, that was on there)
2-To make a cup of tea
3-To read the Daily Mail
4-In an emergency


*

----------


## L

I'm eating hot lips

----------


## SmileyFace

:fight:

----------


## Sagan

Here I are to day the save!!

----------


## Otherside

Win always do I cannot you win

----------


## Monotony

I win get off my thread

----------


## Chantellabella

> I win get off my thread



Heeeeee'sssss back!!!!!!!!!


I win.  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Koalas now own this thread!  ::   :koala:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Koalas now own this thread!



Over *your* dead body!!

----------


## Koalafan

> Over *your* dead body!!



I would like to see you try!!  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I would like to see you try!!



bouyah!

*spastic victory dance ensues*

----------


## Otherside

So Homeland is back on! YAY!

And...I don't want to watch it.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Right!

----------


## Chantellabella

! Niw i

----------


## peace

3, 6, 9, the goose drank wine
The monkey chewed tobacco on the streetcar line
The line broke, the monkey got choked
And they all went to heaven in a little rowboat
*The end I win*

----------


## SmileyFace

I can't believe 2013 is about to end already. Where did this year go...

----------


## peace

Just another year nothing special about 2013.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I can't believe 2013 is about to end already. Where did this year go...



What happened to November and December? Did I fall asleep and miss it?? 

Damn! I knew I shouldn't have taken that sleeping pill. 


Well, Happy New Year! 


Oh wait.


You mean in a theoretical sense. 


Yeah, the year has zipped by. We were just celebrating New Year's on the forum.

I can make a bet with you though. This time next year, things will be different for you and me. 

As long as you keep making baby steps and never give up, you're going to make changes. The changes may not seem very big right now, but I promise you that you are building and learning every day and learning what does and doesn't work, makes us grow. 

Ok. I'm beginning to sound like Yoda.

Sorry. I'm rambling. 

But yeah, the year has gone fast.  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Just another year nothing special about 2013.



You turned into a blue fish and made me laugh. That was special to me.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> 3, 6, 9, the goose drank wine
> The monkey chewed tobacco on the streetcar line
> The line broke, the monkey got choked
> And they all went to heaven in a little rowboat
> *The end I win*



But do we really know if the monkey and goose went to heaven? I mean they had some pretty bad habits there. 

Yeah, I guess those were minor compared to all the axe murders Mother Goose did.

----------


## peace

> You turned into a blue fish and made me laugh. That was special to me.



This is true, thankyou Mrs Positivity.  :Giggle:

----------


## Chantellabella

> This is true, thankyou Mrs Positivity.



I do what I can ...... to keep from chopping people up and stuffing them in my freezer. 

 :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

> _I do what I can ...... to keep from chopping people up and stuffing them in my freezer._



 :: 

I'm gonna have to read the rest of this thread. Too early.

----------


## Monotony

I thought I said to get off my lawn  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

I did. Technically I'm not standing on it. I'm floating a few metres above it.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I thought I said to get off my lawn







> I did. Technically I'm not standing on it. I'm floating a few metres above it.



And I'm 34.8 million miles (56 million km) away, looking at this thread through my Martian telescope. You must have me mistaken for another Martian.

----------


## Monotony

> I did. Technically I'm not standing on it. I'm floating a few metres above it.



My lawn covers all axis and dimensions your still on it, trespassers will be killed.

----------


## Otherside

ARGH THIS IS SO FRUSTRATING I CANT GET THIS THING TO WORK  ::'(: 

And for the record, no the Sims 3, is not the best game in the universe.

----------


## Monotony

You lose try again never

----------


## Otherside

So...is the world going to be somewhat doomed in ten days time due to a bunch of seniles throwing a tantrum at a tea party?

And so where bombs, explosions, shootings, and a declaration of hatred towards America fails to cripple the countries economy and cause them worldwide disapproval and embarrassment...the government is somehow manging to do that themselves?

----------


## Monotony

I win also give up girl

Also for great justice

http://www.asiantribune.com/files/im...%20America.jpg

----------


## Otherside

> I win also give up girl
> 
> Also for great justice
> 
> http://www.asiantribune.com/files/im...%20America.jpg



You do not win. End of.

Due to the fact that it is the eighth of October. Where I am. And you're still stuck in yesterday. 

Which means I need to actually sleep, I suppose, but what the hell. I'm just going to become nocturnal. Like, an owl or something. Seriously. Why is everyone so obsessed with daylight and sunshine and blah blah blah...it's just...too bright. Whereas the night...nice and peaceful.

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 1595

----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 1595



Yes, that's my buddy, Melvin who has trapped you in his Martian beam of death.

Just thought you would want to know who was destroying you.

----------


## peace

:mask:

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1596

Ahhhh...Scotland.

----------


## Monotony

I'll shat down your chimney if you don't give up already  :damn kids:  


Wait a second is his house next to a fish and chips resturant? Because if so I would be more concerned about seagull shit

----------


## Otherside

> I'll shat down your chimney if you don't give up already



OH it was you!!!! 





> Wait a second is his house next to a fish and chips resturant? Because if so I would be more concerned about seagull shit



It's probably to cold for them in Scotland.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> OH it was you!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably to cold for them in Scotland.



It's never to late for those flying [BEEP] factories.

Also never [BEEP] with cats they will [BEEP] you up. Little ninja pricks

----------


## peace

> It's never to late for those flying [BEEP] factories.
> 
> Also never [BEEP] with cats they will [BEEP] you up. Little ninja pricks



What are you doing back? I thought you were dead!

----------


## Chantellabella

> What are you doing back? I thought you were dead!



He got better.

----------


## Otherside

> What are you doing back? I thought you were dead!



He was playing World of Warcraft. 

I've need to try that one day. But it wants my credit card. I have no idea why. It doesn't even _look_ that nice. I mean, it's a white card with a picture of a greyed out world globe on it and some random numbers and a shiny blob on it that turns out to be some chip thing. It's really NOT that interesting.

----------


## Otherside

Okay guys, I'm really freaked out now. I swear, I have not registered before.

Attachment 1600

----------


## Monotony

Welcome to the 21st century where everything and everyone somehow knows your name.

Also my new mouse just arrived and I had to wait like 5 minutes well the guy tried to get the little plastic pack with all the papers and crap in it off the box seriously holy fucking [BEEP] amount of tap people put on things now. 41

----------


## Otherside

> Welcome to the 21st century where everything and everyone somehow knows your name.
> 
> Also my new mouse just arrived and I had to wait like 5 minutes well the guy tried to get the little plastic pack with all the papers and crap in it off the box seriously holy fucking [BEEP] amount of tap people put on things now. 41



I tried Bongo. Let's see what those dudes who can apparently work out anything about you from a text message come back with.

Edit: This.





> Bongo knows Elsie! She's sick of her bum flirting with with guys behind her back! They end up fall under her spell, go dough eyed, and follow her around!



I don't I've _ever_ laughed so hard.

----------


## Monotony

What the 41 how the [BEEP] did it type that on it's own god what a slutty keyboard

----------


## Otherside

> What the 41 how the [BEEP] did it type that on it's own god what a slutty keyboard



What what I just posted above. No, that's from a text service thing that I got a voucher from that's supposed to come up with a lot of information that it apparently imagined about you. That I got that shows they can find very little about me by google. That wasn't you that posted, don't worry. Just some weird text thing on my cell that I did because I was bored. Still, it gave me a laugh. Here.  

Attachment 1601

You're typing 41 a lot though.

----------


## Monotony

It is standing right behind you. Do not move. Do not breathe


Oh an no the random 41 at the end of my post...

----------


## Monotony

lol fail blizzard their "Murkalot" pet for blizzcon attendees... type that into google images who ever pitched that name definitely knew what they where doing.

----------


## Otherside

> It is standing right behind you. Do not move. Do not breathe
> 
> 
> Oh an no the random 41 at the end of my post...



Well obviously, the people who are standing behind me are entranced by my arse, which is apparently, according to Bongo the monkey, flirting with them.





> lol fail blizzard their "Murkalot" pet for blizzcon attendees... type that into google images who ever pitched that name definitely knew what they where doing.



Showing results for....Fukalot. And there I was thinking WOW was supposed to be family friendly.

----------


## Monotony

> Well obviously, the people who are standing behind me are entranced by my arse, which is apparently, according to Bongo the monkey, flirting with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Showing results for....Fukalot.



Someone tried to say it wasn't intentinal

derrr Murloc + Lancelot = Murkalot

Actually if you could spell it would equal Mur"C"alot

Nah they did it on purpose they wanted to see how many people they could show their favourite porn star to without getting fired.

----------


## Otherside

> Someone tried to say it wasn't intentinal
> 
> derrr Murloc + Lancelot = Murkalot
> 
> Actually if you could spell it would equal Mur"C"alot
> 
> Nah they did it on purpose they wanted to see how many people they could show their favourite porn star to without getting fired.



Well this is going to be a interesting game...when it...WAIT!!! HALF AN HOUR IN!!! 0.1% YES! RESULT! DOWNLOADING!

Oh well, it's doing better than that download of ESO's stress test. That took me about a week. And then it told me I didn't have another memory. So I had to uninstall a lot of crap and download it again.

----------


## Monotony

> Well this is going to be a interesting game...when it...WAIT!!! HALF AN HOUR IN!!! 0.1% YES! RESULT! DOWNLOADING!
> 
> Oh well, it's doing better than that download of ESO's stress test. That took me about a week. And then it told me I didn't have another memory. So I had to uninstall a lot of crap and download it again.



EVE onlines download fails


But that blizzard employee has poor taste in Russian pornstars. tsk tsk tsk

----------


## Otherside

> EVE onlines download fails
> 
> 
> But that blizzard employee has poor taste in Russian pornstars. tsk tsk tsk



I swear, MMO's and downloads just fail. Especially the ones that decide the add more crap to your computer and eat up your internet. Apparently though, at 1.9% complete, I can play it.

You know, the actual Murkalot, looks nothing like it does on Google Images

Attachment 1602 

I'd post what's on google images but I fear my good friend Ventura may be a little PO'd if I do, and will hit the lovely little ban button that the mods have.

----------


## Monotony

That doesn't look anything like Ivana I have no idea how Google confused the two, what a pervert.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Otherside

> That doesn't look anything like Ivana I have no idea how Google confused the two, what a pervert.



Well I don't know what that thing that WOW have made is! But, I'm sure a lot more people would have been terrified by Ivana suddenly jumping in front of there computer screens.

----------


## Monotony

> Well I don't know what that thing that WOW have made is! But, I'm sure a lot more people would have been terrified by Ivana suddenly jumping in front of there computer screens.



Oh god that would make being a level like 6 human in eastern elwynn forest attacking a single murloc and somehow agrooing every single one that spawns around the lake a whole new type of terrifying as you run to prevent your eyes from drying out and decaying.

----------


## Otherside

> Oh god that would make being a level like 6 human in eastern elwynn forest attacking a single murloc and somehow agrooing every single one that spawns around the lake a whole new type of terrifying as you run to prevent your eyes from drying out and decaying.



I have no idea what you're on about. When they thing finally downloads, I'll let you know. For now I'm just going to freak out about how they knew my name. Weirdos. They must have access to the US government big whos who database.

----------


## Monotony

> I have no idea what you're on about. When they thing finally downloads, I'll let you know. For now I'm just going to freak out about how they knew my name. Weirdos. They must have access to the US government big whos who database.



I have a second account just because I had spare money and wanted the recruit a friend mount, but I think I'll transfer my priest to it so I can have it follow my DK around healing me.

----------


## Otherside

> I have a second account just because I had spare money and wanted the recruit a friend mount, but I think I'll transfer my priest to it so I can have it follow my DK around healing me.



I've got the money for now. Don't know long though. So if it's any good, will play this thing. And apparently with 3% downloaded, I can. And since this will probably take all night regardless of whether I play it or not, what the hell.

----------


## Otherside

Or not

Account is locked due to suspicious activity.

----------


## Monotony

Hmm yes that would work I have two monitors with some skillful alt tabbing I could heal my dk with my priest and solo old raids easily

Wait [BEEP] that would make it possible for me to solo most if not all of the achievement's for the frost wyrm mount as well... *goes to transfer priest to second unused account*

----------


## Monotony

> Or not
> 
> Account is locked due to suspicious activity.



Probably got locked send in a ticket ma thingy.

They keep banning be from the forms for swearing but god fucking dammit what's the point of having a filter that turns everything into !@#!@#$!@$! then you damn communists.

----------


## Otherside

> Hmm yes that would work I have two monitors with some skillful alt tabbing I could heal my dk with my priest and solo old raids easily
> 
> Wait [BEEP] that would make it possible for me to solo most if not all of the achievement's for the frost wyrm mount as well... *goes to transfer priest to second unused account*



I solo'd all the way through SWTOR. Gotta love soloing.

----------


## Monotony

> I solo'd all the way through SWTOR. Gotta love soloing.



Me an my friend two manned just about every single instance in that game, only needed more for some of the raids.

----------


## Otherside

> Probably got locked send in a ticket ma thingy.
> 
> They keep banning be from the forms for swearing but god fucking dammit what's the point of having a filter that turns everything into !@#!@#$!@$! then you damn communists.



I got an email telling me that my IP address had apparently changed. Great. I'm going get an email every five minutes now. The game doesn't work at 3% anyway. I think I should probably let it download.

----------


## Otherside

> Me an my friend two manned just about every single instance in that game, only needed more for some of the raids.



I'd just play my Inquisitor and throw in Khem Val to tank. Easiest thing ever.

----------


## Monotony

> I'd just play my Inquisitor and throw in Khem Val to tank. Easiest thing ever.



We just killed everything on 2 bounty hunters, two warriors and a warrior, bounty hunter

Just had to not be stupid in stand in the "fire"

----------


## Otherside

> We just killed everything on 2 bounty hunters, two warriors and a warrior, bounty hunter
> 
> Just had to not be stupid in stand in the "fire"



I swear to god, that is the easiest mmo I have ever played.

----------


## Monotony

They spent all the money on the Voice acting and convo choices which where nice. But EA then went and forced them to release it months before it was completely finished.

Hence it becoming the cartel coin F2P + Subscription [BEEP] pile it currently is.

----------


## Otherside

> They spent all the money on the Voice acting and convo choices which where nice. But EA then went and forced them to release it months before it was completely finished.
> 
> Hence it becoming the cartel coin F2P + Subscription [BEEP] pile it currently is.



Yup. And when you try and buy a subscription

"I'm sorry, something went wrong"

Well okay. You don't want me to give you money then. I won't.

----------


## Monotony

Tanking seems like such a pain in the ass, gives you power over the retards though.

especially the retard dps googogogogoggo! *jumps up and down* gogoggogo

Well [BEEP] you then I think I'll take a break you can kick me and find a new tank. *sets down campfire and starts cooking*

----------


## Otherside

I hate tanking. I just don't like playing it, for some reason.

----------


## Chantellabella

While you two play video games, I'll just hold your place here.


*whistling*

----------


## Otherside

I think not.

----------


## Monotony

You lose try again you can purchase a ticket for $4.99 by posting you credit card info

----------


## Otherside

> You lose try again you can purchase a ticket for $4.99 by posting you credit card info



7645-9754-6780-7588. It's a Visa, the security code is 839 and it's expired on the 9th of December 1823.

Or I could even post a picture if you so desire. It seems a lot of people like to do that these days.

----------


## Monotony

That credit card is stolen the authoritays have been notified

----------


## Otherside

> That credit card is stolen the authoritays have been notified



Well the police these days are useless then. I've been using that for two hundred years now. And they've only just noticed I have a stolen credit card.

----------


## Monotony

1



> Well the police these days are useless then. I've been using that for two hundred years now. And they've only just noticed I have a stolen credit card.



They're just cruising around in their cars tasering old women and causing them to fall and break their hips or sitting in their nice cozy stations collecting their paychecks because actually doing their job would be far to dangerous.

----------


## Otherside

That dancing show is on the TV. Again. So overdone. And for some reason my parents like it.

So I'm going to play SWTOR instead. And go on a killing spree.

----------


## Sagan

Storkinnoib

----------


## Otherside

Whooh-oh-oh you're in the army...nowwww.

----------


## Monotony

You pathetic mortals lose again.

----------


## Otherside

I am no mortal, fool.

----------


## Sagan

Just a reminder..

----------


## Otherside

And this is the excitement of email...





Your Amazon.co.uk 
 | 
 | 
See All Departments





                         Dear Amazon.co.uk Customer,                         

                        Discover our best offers in Deals of the Week.                      



 Click here













*Weekend Offers*







Deals in Electronics                                 Great offers                                 





PC Deals of the Week                                 Top offers                                 





Books Seasonal Offers                                 Great savings                                 





Trade Up Your Game                                 From just Â£10                                 
















Best of the BBC                                 TV bargains                                 





Best-selling Music                                 Under Â£5                                 





Outdoor Gear Guide                                 Latest styles for autumn                                 





WOW Toys                                 Up to 50% Off                                 
















Shoes & Bags                                 New Season Boots                                 





Casio Watches                                 Save up to 50%                                 





Miore Hoop Earrings                                 Up to 60% off                                 





Clothing Clearance                                 Up to 70% off                                 
















Baby Essentials                                 Save Â£Â£s on top brands                                 





Health & Beauty Top Offers                                 Grab a great deal                                 





De'Longhi Coffee Machines                                 From under Â£300                                 





Kindle Accessories                                 Up to 40% off covers                                 
















Stationery & Office Deals                                 Great offers                                 





Winter Warmers                                 For cats and dogs                                 





Amazon Family                                 20% off nappies                                 





Household Essentials                                 Save up to 15%                                 
















Save up to 90%                 on a variety of courses 





Trade-In                 Video games and books 





80,000 titles                 to choose from 





Watch the hit TV series                 Copper, only on LOVEFiLM

----------


## Otherside

Ha ha ha ha ha...sorry guys, no idea why that was on my paste. But...enjoy my amazon spam? I mean, they're offering halloween costumes and a bruno mars CD.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ha ha ha ha ha...sorry guys, no idea why that was on my paste. But...enjoy my amazon spam? I mean, they're offering halloween costumes and a bruno mars CD.



You should ask them to pay you for that.

----------


## Otherside

> You should ask them to pay you for that.



You know, that's a good idea! I also noticed that the english in my unintentional spam was understandable. I dhould jumble words around a bit, really.

----------


## peace

> You know, that's a good idea! I also noticed that the english in my unintentional spam was understandable. I dhould jumble words around a bit, really.



Its a bit rich calling me for advertising Chitty Chitty Bang Bang when you have just advertised a whole page of Amazon crap. :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Otherside

> Its a bit rich calling me for advertising Chitty Chitty Bang Bang when you have just advertised a whole page of Amazon crap.



_Chitty Chatty Chanty Chitty Chatty Chanty..._  :Guitarist3:

----------


## peace

Still online aye...... too bad that you are no longer winning!  :Razz:

----------


## Otherside

:Guitarist:  :Guitarist3:  :bricks:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL!  :: 


I'm sorry peace, but that's funny as hell. 

Chitty Chatty Chanty  ::):

----------


## peace

> 




 :spank:

----------


## Otherside

:dance foo: 

The green one is you.

----------


## Monotony

You lose noob

----------


## Otherside

Never noob
Attachment 1606

----------


## Monotony

Lol nerd

----------


## Otherside

It's interesting what you can find on the internet. You seem to have some enemies...

http://www.threadless.com/product/1759/Kill_Monotony

----------


## Monotony

They're just jealous of my leg

----------


## Otherside

> They're just jealous of my leg



Well you shouldn't have amputated it and replaced it with one that allows you to fly. I know it's cool and all, but I told you you'd start a cult of let's kill Alan people with some weird symbol.

Since they're selling the T-shirts in America though, I think we can deduce that the killer is either Sagan or Chanty.

----------


## Monotony

Meh It's fine I just stuffed my self on turkey and cranberry and yorkshire puddings THEY ARE NOT PREPARED!1

----------


## Chantellabella

> Well you shouldn't have amputated it and replaced it with one that allows you to fly. I know it's cool and all, but I told you you'd start a cult of let's kill Alan people with some weird symbol.
> 
> Since they're selling the T-shirts in America though, I think we can deduce that the killer is either Sagan or Chanty.



Sagan did it. 

I wouldn't hurt a fly. 

 :bat:

----------


## Misssy

Just bored and alone pretty much, reason for posting here.

----------


## Otherside

As good a reason as any for posting here. I think a lot of here are bored.

----------


## peace

> The green one is you.




 :bopa:   You are the one getting bopped on the head, hope it doesn't hurt too much.  ::

----------


## Monotony

> As good a reason as any for posting here. I think a lot of here are bored.



Attack on titan is so predictable

Start an episode and just go

you, you and you are all going to die oh and you to,  20 minutes later? They're all dead

"I believe in the... *They all die within the next 15 seconds*"

Well sheit

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Or you just get shocking news such as this:

Attachment 1611 

Attachment 1612

Attachment 1613

----------


## Monotony

Well stop reading the Toronto star then  ::

----------


## Misssy

still bored and alone and procrastinating

----------


## Sagan

Same here. But my med cocktail is starting to make me drool and slump over. .dd.c

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1614

----------


## Monotony

> Attachment 1614



Well Republicans would hate me then

----------


## Otherside

> Well Republicans would hate me then



They're probably plotting right now how to destroy you over tea and cake and behind that website dedicated to killing you. Not like they have anything to do right now. I see they're still throwing a strop. I'm putting $100 on them not managing to sort this in the 24 hours they have left.

----------


## peace

Winning in Tasmania made easy with the caped crusader.  :Cape:

----------


## Otherside

Winning in Britain is so much easier.

----------


## Monotony

Pfft you don't even have an aircraft carrier any more what a [BEEP] hole it's become over there.

----------


## peace

:wedgie: 



> Winning in Britain is so much easier.

----------


## Misssy

Good night forum peoples posters and such. It is now time to put a temporary close to this day's procrastination and internet surfing. To bed.

----------


## Otherside

Peace is a lie there is only passsion

----------


## Monotony

You lose for being a Jedi and all Jedi are evil and arrogant

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> You lose for being a Jedi and all Jedi are evil and arrogant



Jedi? Please, all they do is sit around on a mountain meditating to the clouds and going celebate. I'm not quite sure how they're supposed to save the universe. They just do like...nothing.

Meanwhile, whilst playing a Sith, I get to kill people if they annoy me instead of having to deal with this peace save the world hoo-ha.

----------


## Monotony

> Jedi? Please, all they do is sit around on a mountain meditating to the clouds and going celebate. I'm not quite sure how they're supposed to save the universe. They just do like...nothing.
> 
> Meanwhile, whilst playing a Sith, I get to kill people if they annoy me instead of having to deal with this peace save the world hoo-ha.



Dark Jedi just takes whole douche knight to a new level grey sith is the only good side in tor

----------


## Otherside

I can't kill Rihanna now. I'm gonna be up all night now levelling and trying to kill her. But what the hell, it's Friday.  ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 

Edit-CIA/FBI/MI6/James Bond...I'm not trying to kill Rihanna.

----------


## Monotony

She's female so she's clearly lying and is in fact planning a murder

----------


## Otherside

> She's female so she's clearly lying and is in fact planning a murder







Enjoy.

----------


## Monotony

Stop posting pictures of whores that's not appropriate.

----------


## Otherside

> Stop posting pictures of whores that's not appropriate.



Ah, but you see, what I meant to post...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBcK8XYEfTc

Damn it, posting videos is down. But, that should be family friendly.

----------


## Monotony

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0_aY...woptions=false

----------


## Misssy

la la la la la

----------


## peace

Tra la la, la la la la  
Tra la la, la la la la  
Tra la la, la la la la  
Tra la la, la la la la

----------


## Misssy

*Monster la 

monster aaaahhhh   laaaaaaaa*

----------


## peace



----------


## Misssy

THE VOID needs to take a poop

----------


## peace

^ Wheres your snail gone Missy.

----------


## Otherside

Blehhhhhh!!!!!!!

----------


## Monotony

You all lose give up  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

> You all lose give up



The aliens disagree.

----------


## Sagan

Current scientific research shows Sagan the be the one and only winner.

----------


## Otherside

So...do you have any evidence to support that theory?

----------


## Sagan

Indeed

[/URL]

----------


## Otherside

That supports that theory that Windows 8.1 seems to do nothing...except uninstall the antivirus software and add a health and fitness app???

----------


## Monotony

> That supports that theory that Windows 8.1 seems to do nothing...except uninstall the antivirus software and add a health and fitness app???



Windows 8 is working as intended then.

----------


## Otherside

> Windows 8 is working as intended then.



It would seem so. And the supposed start button doesn't really do anything. One day, I am seriously just gonna go Linux on this thing.

----------


## Chantellabella

I win. 

Thank you.


Carry on.

----------


## Otherside

Chantty, how art thou?  :Wave:

----------


## peace

::

----------


## Chantellabella

> Chantty, how art thou?



Thou art in a bitchy mood, so I've been avoiding good people as yourself so you guys could be spared. I seemed to have spewed my bitchiness upon the forum this morning, knowing that I should presently be locked in a closet with only bread crumbs and tap water. 

What about you?  ::):

----------


## peace

> Thou art in a bitchy mood, so I've been avoiding good people as yourself so you guys could be spared. I seemed to have spewed my bitchiness upon the forum this morning, knowing that I should presently be locked in a closet with only bread crumbs and tap water. 
> 
> What about you?



AS I am all sweetness and light I win.  :Hats off:

----------


## Misssy

I have to admit that pooder sugar does win

----------


## peace

> I have to admit that pooder sugar does win



What is pooder sugar ?

----------


## Otherside

> Thou art in a bitchy mood, so I've been avoiding good people as yourself so you guys could be spared. I seemed to have spewed my bitchiness upon the forum this morning, knowing that I should presently be locked in a closet with only bread crumbs and tap water. 
> 
> What about you?



I honestly feel so full of energy that I am about the explode, so I suggest that in order to avoid bits of blood and gut spewing everywhere when the energy does cause me to explode, you find cover and duck. I probably should do something useful with this energy really. Instead of exploding.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I honestly feel so full of energy that I am about the explode, so I suggest that in order to avoid bits of blood and gut spewing everywhere when the energy does cause me to explode, you find cover and duck. I probably should do something useful with this energy really. Instead of exploding.



I just cleaned my house, so yeah, if you could aim in the direction of peace, monotony, Sagan, Misssy and all the others on this thread, I'd appreciate it. 

 :Hats off:   Mucho appreciated.

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1620Attachment 1621Attachment 1622Attachment 1623Attachment 1624Attachment 1625Attachment 1626Attachment 1627Attachment 1628Attachment 1629

Ah, Britain.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 1620Attachment 1621Attachment 1622Attachment 1623Attachment 1624Attachment 1625Attachment 1626Attachment 1627Attachment 1628Attachment 1629
> 
> Ah, Britain.



This was hilarious to read! Thanks for making me laugh tonight.  ::):

----------


## peace

> Attachment 1620Attachment 1621Attachment 1622Attachment 1623Attachment 1624Attachment 1625Attachment 1626Attachment 1627Attachment 1628Attachment 1629
> 
> Ah, Britain.



It will always be home.

----------


## Monotony

Otherside your wrong Everything but wales is actually England they just don't like to admit it. 

Also [BEEP] windows such a piece of [BEEP] operating system

----------


## Otherside

> Otherside your wrong Everything but wales is actually England they just don't like to admit it. 
> 
> Also [BEEP] windows such a piece of [BEEP] operating system



The Irish people saw that...

----------


## Monotony

> The Irish people saw that...



Good they should accept their divine Germanic rulers.

----------


## Sagan

I'll just make this one final post here and declare myself the winnah!

----------


## peace

> Good they should accept their divine Germanic rulers.




Attachment 1630

----------


## Otherside

Only three people logged on, so I win...because you guys are all being lazy...

----------


## Chantellabella

Seems I never logged out last night, so I win. 


Just because.

----------


## Chantellabella

Oh wait. 


My bad.



I just logged in. 



Anybody got a brain I could use?

----------


## Otherside

I'd offer you mine but...well, I'm using it.

----------


## Otherside

There's too much bloody idiocy over the internet.

----------


## Otherside

Actually since were swapping brains...

does anyone have a brain I could borrow for the next few hours? I wouldn't mind getting some sleep. And at...2:19...guess who wins? 

I.

----------


## Chantellabella

Well, it's only 9:48 pm by me, so by default, I win. 

And if you can make sense out of what I just said, you can get bonus points.


But I still win.

----------


## peace

I have just been crowned King of Anxiety space.

Attachment 1634

Now my loyal subjects what can you do for me that will please me ?

----------


## Chantellabella

> I have just been crowned King of Anxiety space.
> 
> Attachment 1634
> 
> Now my loyal subjects what can you do for me that will please me ?



I can give you a nice warm bath, fishie. I will scent it with Zatarain's spices and pepper and let potatoes and corn float around you. You will enjoy the aroma of boiled fish while you baste in the sauna. 

Dinner's ready!!!

----------


## peace

> I can give you a nice warm bath, fishie. I will scent it with Zatarain's spices and pepper and let potatoes and corn float around you. You will enjoy the aroma of boiled fish while you baste in the sauna. 
> 
> Dinner's ready!!!



For trying to cook the King you will be sent to the dungeon to await  your punishment.

----------


## Monotony

Ok FedEx if you want me to pay you the $17.63 I owe you then fix your fucking website so I can create a god damn account.

----------


## Otherside

Let me guess. You bought a flatpack.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Tell that to Monotony. He stupidly decided to go to Ikea. And didn't pay them. And so the FBI decided to pay a visit (And it just so happens that that guy there is one of there leading members) and so I regret to say that Monotony is in fact, incarcerated at the mo, somewhere in the middle of nowhere.

In fact, logically, everyone else on this thread is...well, dead? Or unavalibille? I mean:

Monotony-In Prison
Chanty-Probably on the run from the police after deciding to roast Peace and eat him instead of buying a turkey like everyone else
Peace-Dead
Sagan-Actually works for the FBI and has a moustache shape like a windmill
Everyone else in the world-I killed them 

So I win.

----------


## Monotony

I'll take you like you're the Tesseract


Oh I win

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> I'll take you like you're the Tesseract
> 
> 
> Oh I win



You're an imposter. The real Alan has been arrested. So no, you do not.

----------


## Monotony

> You're an imposter. The real Alan has been arrested. So no, you do not.



Nope you lose I win QQ

----------


## Otherside

I win. Because people on the internet are really pissing me off today. Especially on Tumblr. Not so much on here.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1635

----------


## Sagan

Without mouths and without guts.

----------


## Monotony

> Attachment 1635



Nothing get's the old blood flowing like a good old fashioned murder

----------


## Chantellabella

> Nothing get's the old blood flowing like a good old fashioned murder



Agreed.

----------


## Sagan

*Thread: Last Post Wins*

----------


## Sagan

If i only could. Be running up that hill..........

----------


## Monotony

Dafuq

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKjo...e_gdata_player

----------


## Sagan

Yeah someone has a screw or two loose.

----------


## peace

I  Declare myself to be the official winner of this thread.

Due to technical difficulties this thread is now

----------


## Otherside

Error. Please contact Fluffy (or whatever his name is) for help

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

That looks like prozac. Why exactly is he grumpy looking? I mean, if antidepressants are now depressed, we're all doomed.

----------


## Sagan

He's actually pretty nice once you get to know him.

----------


## peace

I  Declare myself to be the official winner of this thread.

Due to technical difficulties this thread is now

----------


## Otherside

You tried that before and it didn't work. Prozac disagrees with you.

----------


## Sagan

Today is National Cat Day! 

http://www.nationalcatday.com/

----------


## Otherside

All hail Felix

----------


## peace

> You tried that before and it didn't work. Prozac disagrees with you.



It is a good job that I don't take Prozac then.  ::

----------


## Otherside

Felix disagrees with you as well

----------


## peace

^ You have many messages from the Fascist!   
Therefore you lose.

----------


## Otherside

You have a message from a monkey. You loose.

----------


## Monotony

You lose

----------


## peace



----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1638

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

Coming through.

Coming through.


Lady with a baby.


Well, not my baby. 


You know..............it could be just some random baby.



Like you know, it could even be a cardboard cutout of a baby.



Hey!



They don't know.

----------


## peace



----------


## Sagan

What is a "chav" I've heard this mentioned but am too lazy to look it up. Maybe I should change my blue guy to lazy!

----------


## Otherside

Lazy, British people who smoke weed, have an ASBO for throwing a brick through someone window "cos they disrespected me", probably live on a council estate somewhere in Essex and say "innit bro" and look like this

Attachment 1646

It always make me laugh when you Americans say british boys are well dressed or whatever. You'd be more likely to get stabbed than have a conversation with them. Since we don't exactly have guns here.

----------


## Sagan

Ok I see. Just curious. Saw the term used before but didn't know what it meant.

----------


## Chantellabella

She shoots!


She scores!!!!!



Chantellabella 2


Everybody else in this thread  0

----------


## peace



----------


## Chantellabella

Bouyah!!


I just noticed I've been signed in for two days. Ya'll musta thought I died on my keyboard.


Nope. Wait. The last time I fell asleep on my keyboard I hit all wrong keys and then just n's. 


I still win, but that's beside the point.


Whatever point I'm trying to make at 4:28am.

----------


## Otherside

rp,jrteriojgpw9uterf[9pueroy7guerdforeohvuir3tfegvrepisrurogh8reogfi

----------


## peace

> rp,jrteriojgpw9uterf[9pueroy7guerdforeohvuir3tfegvrepisrurogh8reogfi



Whats up ? Your making more sense than usual!

----------


## Sagan

I win. So....

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I don't understand this thread.

----------


## Sagan

Replace song with thread and you have it

----------


## James

I don't understand this thread, either.   (but I win. Yay me!)

----------


## Chantellabella

> Whats up ? Your making more sense than usual!




LOL!!!  That's just wrong, peace. I'm sorry Otherside, but it's funny. I'm sorry, it just is. I know. I have a sick sense of humor.


O eom!

----------


## Otherside

> LOL!!!  That's just wrong, peace. I'm sorry Otherside, but it's funny. I'm sorry, it just is. I know. I have a sick sense of humor.
> 
> 
> O eom!



ldsslkiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiii

Ugh, I find it hilarious when people attempt to have virtual sex with me on an mmo totally randomly. And slightly disturbing. Why is SWTOR filled with thirteen year olds?

----------


## Chantellabella

Yes.



No.



What was the question?

----------


## Sagan

The question was..... IS our sun going to create a super nova when it dies?

----------


## Chantellabella

> The question was..... IS our sun going to create a super nova when it dies?




Yes, and according to my calendar it will happen tomorrow around 11am. 


I plan to bring an umbrella.

----------


## peace

Where is my Nembutal ?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Where is my Nembutal ?




Will that stop our sun from exploding? 


Or perhaps that will make it so you don't care.  ::): 

Have any extra? 


I hit my head really hard yesterday and it still hurts. I'm hoping for a concussion. Right now though, it just hurts. I guess my head is just too damned hard. 

My nifty green hat with the scrub brush embellishment helps. Wards off sun exploding debris and bird shit.

----------


## Otherside

Can I lock this thread? PLEASSSEEE????

----------


## Sagan

Nevuh!!!

----------


## Otherside

Now that there's a close this thread button at the bottom of the typing box it's very tempting.

----------


## Otherside

But I win. Anyway. I will always win.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> Yes, and according to my calendar it will happen tomorrow around 11am. 
> 
> 
> I plan to bring an umbrella.



Well, the sun didn't explode. 


Hm. 


Maybe I need a new calendar. 


One not made by Harold Camping.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Thank you Sagan, for giving me nightmare content! It's not like I already had enough nightmare content to deal with.  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Now that there's a close this thread button at the bottom of the typing box it's very tempting.



Somebody!!!! Hide that button!!!!! Da woman has gone power mad!!!!!

----------


## Otherside

> Somebody!!!! Hide that button!!!!! Da woman has gone power mad!!!!!



*THREAD LOCK!!!! COS I HAVE DA POWER!!!!* 

Can I least ban Monotony? I want to beat him.

Edit-Wasn't the world supposed to end a year ago? That sort of failed. They even made a movie about what was apparently going to happen and we're all still alive. 





And the 22nd came and I was just like...dude. Still here. Still alive.

----------


## Otherside

No seriously...

THREAD LOCK!!!

----------


## Otherside

Ah yes, that felt good. So I guess I win...

----------


## Otherside

:Pot:  :Guitarist2:

----------


## Sagan

> Thank you Sagan, for giving me nightmare content! It's not like I already had enough nightmare content to deal with.



Hey Marvin. How dare you bad my grandfather like that. Shame on you.  :Crossed Arms:  He's just minding his own business watching Jeopardy!

----------


## Chantellabella

> *THREAD LOCK!!!! COS I HAVE DA POWER!!!!* 
> 
> Can I least ban Monotony? I want to beat him.
> 
> Edit-Wasn't the world supposed to end a year ago? That sort of failed. They even made a movie about what was apparently going to happen and we're all still alive. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shh! Don't tell Harold. If you do, he'll come up with another date. Just let him think the earth imploded and he was one of the survivors. He's much quieter that way.

----------


## Chantellabella

> No seriously...
> 
> THREAD LOCK!!!



I see your thread lock and raise you a thread unlock!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ah yes, that felt good. So I guess I win...



Only in Sagan's scary dreams.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hey Marvin. How dare you bad my grandfather like that. Shame on you.  He's just minding his own business watching Jeopardy!



Somehow, I believe you. 

Hm.  :shake:

----------


## Otherside

> I see your thread lock and raise you a thread unlock!!



Kay said I could!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Kay said I could!



She was drunk when she said that.

----------


## Monotony

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Z2215dSUmO...ng-car-guy.jpg

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/...psb0dcd004.gif


Except pizza pizza must remain unfucked

----------


## Otherside

> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Z2215dSUmO...ng-car-guy.jpg
> 
> http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/...psb0dcd004.gif
> 
> 
> Except pizza pizza must remain unfucked



What the hell is that guy doing anyway?

----------


## Monotony

> What the hell is that guy doing anyway?



Fucking Everything cant you read? Sheesh *rolls eyes* 

As for how they got the car up there it looks like India so they probably have a pillar of 2000 people underneath it holding it up.

----------


## Otherside

> Fucking Everything cant you read? Sheesh *rolls eyes* 
> 
> As for how they got the car up there it looks like India so they probably have a pillar of 2000 people underneath it holding it up.



The guy isn't even driving. He probably managed to cartwheel down the...whatever it is...and go splat.

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1655

----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 1655




LOL!!!

You guys are soooooooooooooooo sick! 


I love it!!!!


Oh, and I win.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 




Somebody!!! Get that man a bucket of water!!!!



I still win.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Your cupcake is burning. You might want to get it out of the oven.



I still win.  :Hats off:

----------


## Otherside

You do not win. Do not make me ban you. And that, Chanty, is a  very official warning I suppose I can now give. I'll even make it doubly official.

Dear Chantty, 

You have received an infraction for daring to suggest that Otherside, does not in fact, win the last post wins thread, and that you do. Further posts suggesting you win will result in slugs being thrown into your house in the dead of night through your bedroom window. 

Your's sincerly,
Otherside.

----------


## peace

[QUOTE=Peace]
]



> You do not win. Do not make me ban you. And that, Chanty, is a  very official warning I suppose I can now give. I'll even make it doubly official.
> 
> Dear Chantty, 
> 
> You have received an infraction for daring to suggest that Otherside, does not in fact, win the last post wins thread, and that you do. Further posts suggesting you win will result in slugs being thrown into your house in the dead of night through your bedroom window. 
> 
> Your's sincerly,
> Otherside.



What you fail to realise to win this thread you have to be at least 21, so bad luck girly.  :Yes:  And by the way I win.

----------


## Otherside

^What the [BEEP] why did my post end up being posted by you? Is this website eating posts?

----------


## Otherside

Ugh, I bet I clicked edit instead of reply. So I suppose I could edit your post so that you admit that I, Otherside, am very much awesome, and win this thread. Ah yes, I could really abuse this power.

Still, it was very satisfying to come across some spam this morning and to drag it into the shredder to become a million pieces.

----------


## Monotony

:damn kids:

----------


## Chantellabella

> You do not win. Do not make me ban you. And that, Chanty, is a  very official warning I suppose I can now give. I'll even make it doubly official.
> 
> Dear Chantty, 
> 
> You have received an infraction for daring to suggest that Otherside, does not in fact, win the last post wins thread, and that you do. Further posts suggesting you win will result in slugs being thrown into your house in the dead of night through your bedroom window. 
> 
> Your's sincerly,
> Otherside.



Dear Otherside,

As I am a rebel who never needs a cause, I refuse your infraction based on the grounds that I am old enough to be your grandmother. Furthermore, as the oldest fart on this forum, I reserve the right to put anyone in time out as I see fit, outlined in Article 54, Section 3, Paragraph 18, Line 6 of the Grandmother Act of 1957. The said mentioned right states: "Any dang blasted kid who gives you an infraction for being the last post on a thread, shall be put in the time out corner for approximately 10 minutes. Then they will be sent to bed without supper, but not before being sent out to get a switch. This switch will then be stripped bare and used to bruise the bottom of said dang blasted kid until said kid understands that she/he is not the winner of this thread."

Sorry. I just have to do it. It's in the rule book. 

 :spank:

----------


## Otherside

> 







> Dear Otherside,
> *
> As I am a rebel who never needs a cause, I refuse your infraction based on the grounds that I am old enough to be your grandmother. Furthermore, as the oldest fart on this forum,* I reserve the right to put anyone in time out as I see fit, outlined in Article 54, Section 3, Paragraph 18, Line 6 of the Grandmother Act of 1957. The said mentioned right states: "Any dang blasted kid who gives you an infraction for being the last post on a thread, shall be put in the time out corner for approximately 10 minutes. Then they will be sent to bed without supper, but not before being sent out to get a switch. This switch will then be stripped bare and used to bruise the bottom of said dang blasted kid until said kid understands that she/he is not the winner of this thread."
> 
> Sorry. I just have to do it. It's in the rule book.



Since you guys are going violent

 :Gun: 

And really chanty, you should probably harang admin about getting an achievement with that on. I'm also curious when the forums youngest member is.

----------


## Monotony

> Since you guys are going violent
> 
> 
> 
> And really chanty, you should probably harang admin about getting an achievement with that on. I'm also curious when the forums youngest member is.



This is my sledge hammer there are many like it but this once has pieces of your skull on it


http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com...hmentid=728646

----------


## Otherside

> This is my sledge hammer there are many like it but this once has pieces of your skull on it
> 
> 
> http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com...hmentid=728646



I'm wearing a helmet. You hit peace by accident anyway. Not a problem though, it means its one less person for me to beat. 

I haven't been on LOL on ages. I always end up on the loosing team.

----------


## Monotony

> I'm wearing a helmet. You hit peace by accident anyway. Not a problem though, it means its one less person for me to beat. 
> 
> I haven't been on LOL on ages. I always end up on the loosing team.



Meh Dota and LoL is gay anyway. That's a Draenei paladin from wow any way

----------


## Otherside

> Meh Dota and LoL is gay anyway. That's a Draenei paladin from wow any way



I keep pressing edit =/

I haven't played on WOW in a while either...because I didn't pay the subscription fee. So it won't let me play. I wish it would go F2P already. But then again, a lot of F2P's are crap. I tried Perfect World. It wasn't that great.

----------


## Monotony

WoW better not go F2P that [BEEP] destroyed TOR

Want items that don't look like [BEEP]? Gotta pay for them

----------


## Otherside

> WoW better not go F2P that [BEEP] destroyed TOR
> 
> Want items that don't look like [BEEP]? Gotta pay for them



Sadly, that's true. I can just never afford them. You still get gold selling spam on WOW though. Spammers even pay to put that there. And people buy that crap.  ::

----------


## Total Eclipse

> She was drunk when she said that.



... Only slightly buzzed  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> ... Only slightly buzzed



Well I suppose locking this thread wouldn't stop you from posting. I ever get the power to ban and lock and I can't win.  ::(:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Well I suppose locking this thread wouldn't stop you from posting. I ever get the power to ban and lock and I can't win.



Mwahaha! 

 :fight:

----------


## Otherside

You'll never win! I just sneak in stealthily and take it... :Ninja:

----------


## Mike

What's this about?   :popcorn:

----------


## Otherside

Well...this is where we all battle it out to the death in the arena of hell. You're welcome to join us. I can't promise survival though. All goes. Whatever it takes to be the last poster. And if that means firing long-range missiles across the atlantic towards the other posters on here, so be it.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> well...this is where we all battle it out to the death in the arena of hell. You're welcome to join us. I can't promise survival though. All goes. Whatever it takes to be the last poster. And if that means firing long-range missiles across the atlantic towards the other posters on here, so be it.



incoming!!!!!!!!

----------


## Otherside

Okay team. This is it. Victory or nothing. On my command, you are to go strike at the locations I have provided. Avoid detection by all means. This is a priority mission. All units GO GO GO!!! Eliminate those who would stand against the Otherside!

----------


## Sagan

FIRE!!!!




RUN!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> FIRE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUN!!!




Guys, guys, guys.....


How many times do I need to remind you of my Illudium PU-36 Explosive Space Modulator?

----------


## Monotony

> Okay team. This is it. Victory or nothing. On my command, you are to go strike at the locations I have provided. Avoid detection by all means. This is a priority mission. All units GO GO GO!!! Eliminate those who would stand against the Otherside!







Stop being such a [BEEP] luke

----------


## peace

:popcorn:

----------


## Otherside

http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lt...0f2jo1_500.gif

Grr...can't insert image.

----------


## Chantellabella

*sneaks in*

*grabs the bouyah*


*sneaks out*

----------


## Otherside

Is intercepted by Othersides killer robots on the way out who point out that she is in fact, not the winner.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

I see your ping pong cats 



and raise you a spastic dancing penguin

----------


## Sagan

See your spastic dancing penguin

and raise you a Jedi Narwhal

----------


## Chantellabella

> See your spastic dancing penguin
> 
> and raise you a Jedi Narwhal



Your Jedi Narwhal is no match for my neon shark and pissed off Howie Mandell fish!

----------


## peace

:popcorn:  Winning is easy when you have a mouth full of pop corn.

----------


## Otherside

> I see your ping pong cats 
> 
> 
> 
> and raise you a spastic dancing penguin



Now I just feel super nostalgic. I used to have that game. it was oddly addictive.

----------


## Teddy

Teddy wins! :sparkles:

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1694

----------


## Sagan

Ahh Come on. How could you steal the win from Teddy like that. He was so happy and excited to have won.  Shame on you!  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> Ahh Come on. How could you steal the win from Teddy like that. He was so happy and excited to have won.  Shame on you!



I VM'ed him hugs earlier cos no one else would. He was feeling sad.  ::(:

----------


## Chantellabella

Win, I do.


With it, deal.

----------


## Otherside

:Crossed Arms: Let's not make that official.

----------


## peace

^You can't win because your avatar is too peculiar therefore I win.

----------


## Otherside

You're banned from posting on this thread. Until the 18th of October 2034  ::): 

Is other news, Monopoly is an extremly dull board game.

----------


## CeCe

Otherside just needs some water thrown on her to turn her into ice as her mood status is already "cold".

Attachment 1701

----------


## Otherside

> Otherside just needs some water thrown on her to turn her into ice as her mood status is already "cold".
> 
> Attachment 1701



I'm already ice. I'm always cold.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Ahaha... I got a good laugh out of this one  ::): 





> Otherside just needs some water thrown on her to turn her into ice as her mood status is already "cold".
> 
> Attachment 1701







> I'm already ice. I'm always cold.



Soooo, you let otherside temp win over you... and boost her ego saying she's cool as ice... ~ !! (Not winning so much now, CeeCee)

----------


## Chantellabella

I predict that I will win this thread...............................


And in.................




3..........................





2................................




1.................................




Bouyah!

----------


## Otherside

> I predict that I will win this thread...............................
> 
> 
> And in.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3..........................
> ...



Attachment 1702

----------


## Total Eclipse

..... I win. 
Attachment 1703

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 




Ah! A cat after my own heart.  ::):

----------


## peace

I win because I got Otherside to change her avatar.  :Pot:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I win because I got Otherside to change her avatar.



What ya cooking in da pot, gill boy?

----------


## peace

> What ya cooking in da pot, gill boy?



Just some frogs legs, lizard tales and some dead spiders I founder under the fridge.

----------


## Otherside

You loose for eating French stuff.

----------


## peace

I win because unlike you I'm not freezing to death.

----------


## Otherside

I win, because the fox with many tail always win

----------


## Sagan

He I just realized it 11/12/13 That means I win!

----------


## Otherside

You Americans put dates oddly. It's 12/11/2013 here. Therefore, you don;t.

----------


## Chantellabella

> You Americans put dates oddly. It's 12/11/2013 here. Therefore, you don;t.



While you and Star Dude are battling it out about the calendar, I'll just stroll in and take the win on this date....... November 12, 2013 at 12:11 p.m.

----------


## Otherside

> While you and Star Dude are battling it out about the calendar, I'll just stroll in and take the win on this date....... November 12, 2013 at 12:11 p.m.



Its 6:27pm.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Its 6:27pm.



Well, no wonder you're cold. You're living in a time space dimension. It's sunny and breezy with only a slight chill in the air. Light sweater at best. 

I told you to come on over here, but did you listen? Noooooo!!!!

btw, the barbecue hot dogs have shriveled to lumps of spam flavored charcoal bites. I wouldn't eat the potato salad either. It's been sitting out since July waiting for you guys to get here.

----------


## Otherside

> Well, no wonder you're cold. You're living in a time space dimension. It's sunny and breezy with only a slight chill in the air. Light sweater at best. 
> 
> I told you to come on over here, but did you listen? Noooooo!!!!
> 
> btw, the barbecue hot dogs have shriveled to lumps of spam flavored charcoal bites. I wouldn't eat the potato salad either. It's been sitting out since July waiting for you guys to get here.



Sounds...lovely. I think I'm gonna pass.

----------


## Sagan

Gorn caster

----------


## Chantellabella

> Gorn caster



Um..........what?

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1705

You really don't like computers, do you? I don't think it was supposed to do that. Did you click the wrong thing or something? You know how many virus's there are out there there days. One dodgy download and that's your computer gone bust.

----------


## peace

Global Moderator so how are things at the UN ?

----------


## Otherside

Well you know...lots of countries arguing and threatening to bomb each other. =/

----------


## Sagan

Just needs bacon!

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1709


There is a whole page dedicated to smileys vomitting for some reason

As well as a whole page dedicated to smileys using the toliet:



Actually that last one is kinda scary

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 1709
> 
> 
> There is a whole page dedicated to smileys vomitting for some reason
> 
> As well as a whole page dedicated to smileys using the toliet:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that last one is kinda scary



I like those. I've always thought that being grabbed by some hand coming out of the toilet would be my way of dying. See? Other people think that too.

----------


## peace

Just for you Chanty

Attachment 1710

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Are Kinder Eggs really banned in the US?  ::(: 

Attachment 1711

----------


## Sagan

*US ban of Kinder eggs cracked at last*http://www.independent.co.uk/life-st...t-8539723.html

----------


## Otherside

:sparkles: 

You guys still have a ban on milk though. It's weird.

----------


## Otherside

I am really tempted to just start a really mad thread, and just type in "Take a picture of your toliet and post it online." Obviously, I need to get a life. 

Here, however, for your visual pleasure, is a gold toliet.

Attachment 1717

----------


## Chantellabella

> I am really tempted to just start a really mad thread, and just type in "Take a picture of your toliet and post it online." Obviously, I need to get a life. 
> 
> Here, however, for your visual pleasure, is a gold toliet.
> 
> Attachment 1717



How heavy do you think that sucker is?

----------


## Otherside

> How heavy do you think that sucker is?



No idea. It cost $150K though. However, you should get _this_ toliet instead.

Attachment 1718 

I mean, that just looks like it's going to swallow you whole or something.

----------


## Sagan

^ that would cause an immediate panic attack!

What ever happened to Allen?

----------


## Otherside

I saw him lurking on the place that shalt not be named on fear of being drowned in honey.

----------


## Sagan

Ahh scouring the dark side for survivors. I must say I have been guilty of that. I consider it as the Dark World from Link to the Past, my favorite game.

----------


## Otherside

I too, glance at the dark side once in a while and occasionally post there.

However, we shall presume that he is, once again dead. I propose a toast. To Alan. May he rest in potatoes.

----------


## Skippy

You guys do realize this thread will probably never end, hey?

----------


## Sagan

I mam. Potatoes may he rest in. Hey be entrenched in the dark world. But he will inevitably come to the light! Ganon must be destroyed after all.

----------


## Otherside

> You guys do realize this thread will probably never end, hey?



Well I did lock it once, but Sagan here wasn't happy and said I was cheating.  :Crossed Arms: 





> I mam. Potatoes may he rest in. Hey be entrenched in the dark world. But he will inevitably come to the light! Ganon must be destroyed after all.



I'm tempted to send him a VM on that place with potatoes on it, simply to see his reaction. Although I have a new account, Soooooo...this may be a bit odd and come across as stalkerish, but WTF.

Edit-I tried. This is the warning message

The following errors occurred with your submission

The text that you have entered is too long (14664 characters). Please shorten it to 1000 characters long.

SAS doesn't like potatoes. For that reason alone, they should have potatoes thrown at them.

----------


## Chantellabella

> You guys do realize this thread will probably never end, hey?




Wrong!!!


The End.


I win.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Have some potatoes. 

Attachment 1719
Now if you don't mind, whilst you enjoy those, I'll just hit the lock button whilst none of you are looking and claim the win  ::D:

----------


## Skippy

> Have some potatoes. 
> 
> Attachment 1719
> Now if you don't mind, whilst you enjoy those, I'll just hit the lock button whilst none of you are looking and claim the win



Nawww, that really is cheating. lol It has to end naturally....someday.

----------


## Monotony

> Have some potatoes. 
> 
> Attachment 1719
> Now if you don't mind, whilst you enjoy those, I'll just hit the lock button whilst none of you are looking and claim the win



Attachment 1720

----------


## Chantellabella

In the interest of mankind, I am ending this thread.

----------


## Skippy

> In the interest of mankind, I am ending this thread.



It can't end. It is....eeeeeternaaaal! AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

----------


## Otherside

> Attachment 1720



Aw, jealous? Well, you could have some tomatos if you want...

Attachment 1721

----------


## Otherside

> In the interest of mankind, I am ending this thread.



Heresy!

----------


## Otherside

> nawww, that really is cheating. Lol it has to end naturally....someday.



****thread lock****

----------


## Skippy

> ****thread lock****



Yer not foolin' me... lol

----------


## Chantellabella

Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!!!!

----------


## Otherside

_banned!!!!_

----------


## Sagan

Wow. long time no POST!

----------


## peace

Going Postal.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

Boop Boop Be Doop!

----------


## Skippy

This is the soooong that neeeeeever eeeeeeends~~~

----------


## Otherside

Too early. Going back to sleep.

----------


## Skippy

Wheeee, sleeeeeep....wish i could sleeeeeeep

----------


## Otherside

It's gotta be even earlier in the morning for you guys. It's eleven here and I'm still not awake. WTF. I'm 19. I'm a teenager and supposedly we're supposed to be lazy as [BEEP] and just stay in bed all weekend or something.

----------


## peace

> It's gotta be even earlier in the morning for you guys. It's eleven here and I'm still not awake. WTF. I'm 19. I'm a teenager and supposedly we're supposed to be lazy as [BEEP] and just stay in bed all weekend or something.



Sounds like you need bootcamp

Attachment 1724
Thats sure to wake you up.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Sounds like you need bootcamp
> 
> Attachment 1724
> Thats sure to wake you up.



Reporting for duty, Sir!!


Oh looky dere.............


I win.

----------


## Otherside

Nope. You don't. 

Where the hell is Allen anyway? Has he joined the dark side again?

----------


## Sagan

A dynamic summer lightning storm rolls on through - Grand Mesa, Colorado

----------


## Otherside

Introduces way to get free train ticket by exercising

So of course you get the SJW's in full force.

"It's discriminatory!"

Oh, STFU.

----------


## Sagan

::(:   ::(:  ahhhhh  ::(:  ebhxdfgkliusdrlkjgilertgjkl e5yb

----------


## Chantellabella

> ahhhhh  ebhxdfgkliusdrlkjgilertgjkl e5yb



Code for I'm sad?  :Hug: 

Hope it gets better.

----------


## Skippy

whhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## peace

Todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

Give me a W

Give me an I

Give me an N

What's that spell?

----------


## Sagan

Well it started out nice. then the phone rang. Went to crap after that. Anyway I should have just not answered knowing who it was again.

----------


## Otherside

> Give me a W
> 
> Give me an I
> 
> Give me an N
> 
> What's that spell?



_Niw_?

Attachment 1725
Very interesting, Chanty, although I'm not sure they're going to be much help on Mars.

----------


## Sagan

Someone suffering from lisdexia?

----------


## Sagan

*Someone let the cat out of the bag ...*

----------


## Chantellabella

And the winner is..................................

----------


## peace

> And the winner is..................................



  Me of course.  :Hats off:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Me of course.



Ha!! It was a trap. 

You are caught in my crab net little fishy and I will now add some seasoning and fry you. 


That was too easy.  ::):

----------


## peace

> Ha!! It was a trap. 
> 
> You are caught in my crab net little fishy and I will now add some seasoning and fry you. 
> 
> 
> That was too easy.



Little do you know that I am a poisonous puffer fish so you die and I win.  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

You thought you won this thread because nobody posted in two days. 

Well, I won't let you win that easy.

----------


## Skippy

I win. Because I'm cool like 'dat, yo.  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

Oh no, you don't. I don't back down to bubble gum chewing, sunglass wearing, weed smoking furry coyotes. 

No way, flea bag!!

----------


## peace

^ Seeing as you are no longer using the win I will take it and run.  :Cape:

----------


## Otherside

I think not.

----------


## peace

Oh yes I do.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Ok wait. Somebody was standing in a box taking pictures of people simulating one of those dang red light cameras, caught a cop and then the cop started chasing them? 

Do you think that was set up or do you think it's real? I think it's hilarious either way.

----------


## Skippy

> Oh no, you don't. I don't back down to bubble gum chewing, sunglass wearing, weed smoking furry coyotes. 
> 
> No way, flea bag!!



 :XD: ! Coyote? nawwww. heh heh.





> 




Pfffft! Lolzorz!

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok people.

Move over!

Coming through!

----------


## Skippy

Yyyyyyoink! *cuts ahead* HAAAAA-HAAA! *runs*

----------


## Chantellabella

Oh no you don't!

*Gives an elbow jab to the stomach, steps over your crumpled body, takes the seat*

----------


## Sagan

Whooooooo hooo. the weekend! YAY! 


 :Oh yeah:

----------


## Sagan

> Ok wait. Somebody was standing in a box taking pictures of people simulating one of those dang red light cameras, caught a cop and then the cop started chasing them? 
> 
> Do you think that was set up or do you think it's real? I think it's hilarious either way.



Don't know if it's real or not. But I think it's funny either way.

----------


## Skippy

@____@;;;

----------


## Sagan

I are win!

----------


## Otherside

Hereth cometh Monday

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hereth cometh Monday



Aye, but beforeth it cometh..............

I win - eth!

----------


## Otherside

> Aye, but beforeth it cometh..............
> 
> I win - eth!



00:17am on Monday.

And now, I am going to tick the box that says close the thread...and yeah, I should probably get some sleep. But knoweth this. I winneth. And you loseth.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 00:17am on Monday.
> 
> And now, I am going to tick the box that says close the thread...and yeah, I should probably get some sleep. But knoweth this. I winneth. And you loseth.



Only for a moment, dear friend. 

Alas.

----------


## Sagan

Nothing compares to youuuuu

----------


## Skippy

I feel so bored and lazy that my brain could implode.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I feel so bored and lazy that my brain could implode.



Strangely, I'm compelled to see that. I mean not your brain. Maybe just "a" brain. I'm sure it would be very colorful.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Nothing compares to youuuuu



I don't know. W's are cool too.

----------


## peace

Just dropped by for the win.

----------


## Skippy

> Strangely, I'm compelled to see that. I mean not your brain. Maybe just "a" brain. I'm sure it would be very colorful.



I know, rite...
I think it might be amuuuusing.

----------


## Otherside

12:47pm and I fucking win. God, these apricot wheats are nice.

----------


## Otherside

I have been winning for seven hours  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  

Now please excuse whilst I go and kill some jedi.

----------


## Skippy

:lock:  :Evil Banana:  :banana guy:  :lock:  :Evil Banana:  :lock:

----------


## Chantellabella

*tiptoes in*



*looks around*



*nobody home, huh?*




*takes the win ever so slowly and quietly*




*large boulder starts chasing me*



*runs like hell*




*out through the jungle*




* plane waiting for me*





*just barely makes it*





*fights off the snake*




*flies off into the horizon*





*the end*

----------


## Skippy

But it will never eeeend! It will continue until it bogs down the entire server. 
Sooooo.....
 :lock: *locks thread*

----------


## Otherside

> But it will never eeeend! It will continue until it bogs down the entire server. 
> Sooooo.....
> *locks thread*



I am a mod too. You can lock the thread, but I can still post.  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

You will both have to *ban* me to get me to stop posting here!

Bwwwaaaahhhhhaaaaa!!!!!!

----------


## Otherside

As soon as I can be bothered to log into mod control, you are banned! For life!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

and SO ARE YOU! YOU BOTH ARE CHANTTY AND SAGAN FOR DARING TO INSULT MY ULTIMATE POWERS

----------


## Chantellabella

> and SO ARE YOU! YOU BOTH ARE CHANTTY AND SAGAN FOR DARING TO INSULT MY ULTIMATE POWERS




 :popcorn:

----------


## Sagan

Oh yea!? is that so!? well then I hereby declare war on you and your "ultimate powers" You don't scare me. Ms. 7 tailed fox. So there!





(please don't ban me)

----------


## Chantellabella

> (please don't ban me)



I saw that! How are we gonna stand up to her if you hide?? Let's get out the weapons of mass destruction. 


I'll go get the cream pie.

----------


## Chantellabella



----------


## Sagan

Starstuff wins!

----------


## peace

Laurel and Hardy  win!

Attachment 1742

----------


## Chantellabella

> Laurel and Hardy  win!
> 
> Attachment 1742



granted, they're good.

But not enough for the win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Starstuff wins!



Starstuff??!!!

Turn in your Anxiety Space Science Guy badge!

----------


## Sagan

But we are all made of starstuff! That's a direct quote from....well Sagan!

----------


## Sagan

K back to winning

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1748

Do you not hear it's little voice crying out? "Otherside wins"

Would you dare deny that rightful masters of the universe?

----------


## peace

> Attachment 1748
> 
> Do you not hear it's little voice crying out? "Otherside wins"
> 
> Would you dare deny that rightful masters of the universe?



That is one cute cat, the cat with the hat wins.  :Yes:

----------


## Skippy

> I am a mod too. You can lock the thread, but I can still post.



LOLzzz! If one locks it anyway, the other will just unlock it....soooo....this thread will never end!

Dude, I'm sooo baked...

----------


## Chantellabella

I win.

----------


## Sagan

Ugh I don't feel so good yuk

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ugh I don't feel so good yuk



Well, don't throw up on the thread.


Wait.


On second thought, go ahead.


While Otherside and Skippy are cleaning up the mess, I can cruise in for the win.



Hey Mods!!!! Cleanup on Aisle 9!!!

----------


## peace

^ Nice try Southern gal but I will take this win and dedicate to the true believers.

----------


## Skippy

Durrrrwhut?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> ^ Nice try Southern gal but I will take this win and dedicate to the true believers.




Hey! I'm a true believer! 

And.......a Homecoming Queen!


Oh wait, 

That's Daydream Believer.

Never mind.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Mods!!!! Sagan let fleas in!!!!!


Skippy, now you'll really have to get a flea collar! 


See what you done did Sagan!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 




And..................


Very big cockroaches!!!


Somebody call an exterminator!

Then spray Sagan with the pest control stuff.


That might immobilize him for awhile so I can win this dang thread.

----------


## Sagan

Ice candle..... WIN

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ice candle..... WIN



Your logic is illogical.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

Q: [to Worf] Microbrain. Growl for me, let me know you still care.

Q: Con permiso, Capitan. The hall is rented, the orchestra engaged. It's now time to see if you can dance.

[Q appears hovering, naked, and drops to the floor] 
Q: [smiling] Red alert! 


Q: These aren't my colors! 


Q: I'm not good in groups. It's difficult to work in a group when you're omnipotent. 

Q2: You know, you're incorrigible, Q, you're a lost cause. I can't go to a single solar system without having to apologize for you. And I'm tired of it! 
Q: I wasn't the one who "misplaced" the entire Deltived asteroid belt! 

Lieutenant Worf: Be quiet! Or disappear back where you came from. 
Q: I can't disappear - any more than you could win a beauty contest. 

Picard: Q? What is going on here? Where is the anomaly? 
Q: [pretendind to be deaf] Where is your mommy? Well, I don't know. 


Capt. Picard: You accused me of being the representative of a... a barbarous species. 
Q: I believe my exact words were "a dangerous, savage child-race." 


Q: Flowers! Is there a John Luck Pickurd here? 

Q: Did I interrupt anything sordid, I hope? 

Q: [mimicking a German doctor] Vell, vell, vell - vat seems to be the trubble, Leutnant Picard? 

Q: Well, let's see... You've managed to get slapped by one woman, a drink thrown in your face by another and alienate your two best friends. Doing pretty well so far. 


Q: Humans. I thought by now that you would have scampered back to your own little star system.

----------


## Skippy

I'm still alive! For how long, I dunno....uhhuhhuhheeee~~ waaaahahahahahahahahha!  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm still alive! For how long, I dunno....uhhuhhuhheeee~~ waaaahahahahahahahahha!



Glad you made it home.

Now prepare to die, Earthling!

Where's my illudium Q39 explosive space modulator? I know I left it around here somewhere.

----------


## Otherside

> Glad you made it home.
> 
> Now prepare to die, Earthling!
> 
> Where's my illudium Q39 explosive space modulator? I know I left it around here somewhere.



I stole it.

----------


## peace

^ Oh look she's back  :Pot:

----------


## Otherside

> ^ Oh look she's back



Yer, I was in Scotland. My grandmother hasn't got a clue how to use a computer, let alone the internet, so wifi's off. And phone signal in Scotland? Nope.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yer, I was in Scotland. My grandmother hasn't got a clue how to use a computer, let alone the internet, so wifi's off. And phone signal in Scotland? Nope.



So are you basically saying Scotland is off the map? In about 2 weeks, I'll fall off the planet also. Hopefully for not too long.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

And...............................

----------


## Sagan

And what ever you want. The future isn't written yet. for none of us. The future is what YOU make of it. so make it a good one!

----------


## Chantellabella

> And what ever you want. The future isn't written yet. for none of us. The future is what YOU make of it. so make it a good one!



I was gonna say "and.............................. the clowns stepped on the squirrels." 

But that's ok too. *evil grin*

----------


## Otherside

Bit of advise guys. Don't deal with banks at seven in the morning. If anything the on-hold music is enough to drive you insane.

----------


## peace

^ You win for going to Scotland.

----------


## Otherside

Did I just read this right? I win...

YES!!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Did I just read this right? I win...
> 
> YES!!!!



No! Peace is delirious.  :Eyebrow: 

Peace!!! What did I tell you about taking all those hallucinogenic drugs??   :bopa:

----------


## peace

> No! Peace is delirious. 
> 
> Peace!!! What did I tell you about taking all those hallucinogenic drugs??



Sorry Chanty I don't know what came over me, but man that was some good shit.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Sorry Chanty I don't know what came over me, but man that was some good shit.



Stick to smoking seaweed. 

I just read up on seaweed http://www.burrensmokehouse.ie/blog/...ealth-benefits

On second thought. Just eat chocolate candy..........the breakfast of champions. 


Hey! You know we all do it!!

----------


## peace

Why are the English cricket team so good at losing in Australia?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Why are the English cricket team so good at losing in Australia?



Is that my crown for winning this thread? A bit ornate and those are definitely not my initials, but hey, it'll do until you can get an engraved one for me.  ::):  Oh and no lions. Butterflies would be a nice touch.

----------


## Chieve

sorry chantellabella but looks like I am winning so far  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> sorry chantellabella but looks like I am winning so far



For a whole 18 minutes.


Bouyah!!

----------


## Monotony

You all lose begone!  :damn kids:

----------


## peace

And the winner is meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## Sagan

Won

----------


## peace

Still winning.  :XD:

----------


## Misssy

Sigh, is this still going on. time for me to sleep z   Z    z   Z    z    Z    z    Z    z

----------


## Chieve

> Sigh, is this still going on. time for me to sleep z   Z    z   Z    z    Z    z    Z    z



Wakey wakey sleepy head, you're losing now  ::):

----------


## Otherside

I thought we all agreed. The mod here won. Don't make me ban you guys for...err...something.

----------


## Chieve

> I thought we all agreed. The mod here won. Don't make me ban you guys for...err...something.



Haha I guess not!  ::): 

I certainly didn't agree on anything!

----------


## Otherside

> Haha I guess not! 
> 
> I certainly didn't agree on anything!



And you are banned.

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 1773



> And you are banned.

----------


## Chieve

::):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Mono Tony so nice to see you again. Forever loosing

----------


## Chieve

If you post after me, you lose, and I win anyways  ::):

----------


## peace

> If you post after me, you lose, and I win anyways



Nice try but my special powers nullify your post, and yes I'm still winning.  :;):

----------


## Chieve

> Nice try but my special powers nullify your post, and yes I'm still winning.



Seems like your special powers aren't working lol  :Razz:

----------


## peace

> Seems like your special powers aren't working lol



Ahh but that is where you are wrong my friend, my powers are subtle and easily mistaken for inertion. By the  way I'm still winning.  :-_-:

----------


## Otherside

:Cape: trumps ninja. I win.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chieve

i win now, and if anyone posts after me, i'll still be winning and you'll still lose.

by posting after me you agree to those term and conditions  ::): 

hell ya!  ::):

----------


## peace

I find your terms and conditions null and void, therefore I win end of story Jackanory.

----------


## Chieve

> I find your terms and conditions null and void, therefore I win end of story Jackanory.



I guess it could be looped holder since I posted after my term and conditions :X

Oh well I'm winning anyways!  ::):

----------


## peace

I'm sorry to have to tell you that you are only deluding yourself. As I'm the only winner.

----------


## Skippy

:-_-:

----------


## Chantellabella

Whilst you guys are squabbling over who wins, I'll just drop my suitcase in the hall, rush right in and win.


Ok. 


Carry on.

----------


## Monotony

You spelled lose wrong.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> You spelled lose wrong.



Nope. I'm almost positive it's spelled "You lose, I win." 


Yep. I just looked it up in the Urban Dictionary

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



 :New: 


Well, not that new.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Huh. New smileys.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Ahem.

I'll be taking over from here.

 :mask:

----------


## Demerzel

Mods, please lock this thread now.

----------


## Chantellabella

*sneaks in*


*looks around*



*nobody watching*




*bouyah!*



*I win*

----------


## peace

:o:):  As I am the first person to use this smiley in this thread I win.

----------


## Demerzel

I will return the day before the earth ends to scoop in for the win.

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 1780

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1781

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 1782

----------


## Chieve

You guys have a better chance of winning the lottery than winning this thread  ::): 

Well hey, today must be my lucky day!

----------


## Otherside

No. No. No. No. No. You just lost it.

----------


## func

Stolen  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1783

----------


## Member11

::teddy::  says I win  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

*Is it Christmas yet?* No. It is not Christmas yet.

----------


## Monotony

> *Is it Christmas yet?* No. It is not Christmas yet.



Hence you lose

Attachment 1784

----------


## Otherside

> Hence you lose
> 
> Attachment 1784



So do I win on Christmas then?

----------


## Monotony

> So do I win on Christmas then?



No

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11

:-_-:

----------


## Sagan

::

----------


## Otherside

Question. Is this:

Attachment 1785

This

Attachment 1786

Or this

Attachment 1787

the worst thing humankind has ever seen.

Seriously Lady Gaga....

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## Sagan

::teddy::  Teddy AV!!   ::):

----------


## Chieve

You'd have to fight me before I let anyone win

----------


## peace

:Gun: Bring it on dude, as I is the winner.

----------


## Skippy

::!:

----------


## Monotony

> Question. Is this:
> 
> 
> the worst thing humankind has ever seen.
> 
> Seriously Lady Gaga....



Attachment 1788

----------


## Chieve

Hi  ::):  good mourning!

----------


## Otherside

> Attachment 1788



If you want to go kill Lady Gaga, go ahead. I can't work out which outfit is worse. The skin coloured plastic one, or the one with the feathers placed appropriately. Then again, there's always Miley Cyrus.

----------


## Monotony

> If you want to go kill Lady Gaga, go ahead. I can't work out which outfit is worse. The skin coloured plastic one, or the one with the feathers placed appropriately. Then again, there's always Miley Cyrus.



I take it your fan seeing as you bother paying attention to the whorfits  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Otherside

> I take it your fan seeing as you bother paying attention to the whorfits



Yeah, I think everyones aware of the whole miley cyrus thing. Not just people on Earth anymore.

----------


## Monotony

> Yeah, I think everyones aware of the whole miley cyrus thing. Not just people on Earth anymore.



Could be worse could have you friend forcing you and everyone else to listen to this in games, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYYLSETK-DA

----------


## Monotony

That's what I thought I win.

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7apt...1d8ho1_500.gif

----------


## Otherside

no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no nono no no no no no no no no no nono no no no no no no no no no nono no no no no no no no no no nono no no no no no no no no no nono no no no no no no no no nono no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no nono no no no no no no no no no nono no no no no no no no no no nono no no no no no no no no no nono no no no no no no no no no nono no no no no no no no no no nono no no no no no no no no no nono no no no no no no no no no no

You do not. =)

----------


## Monotony

That sounds a lot like yes.

----------


## Otherside

I'm sorry, I was speaking British English. No must have a completly different meaning in Canada, but in the UK, it generally implies the negative.

----------


## Monotony

Don't be daft No is an Archaic form of the word yes that has sadly been misused in recent millennia.

----------


## Chieve

So than what does maybe mean?


Oh but I am winning so doesn't matter

----------


## Otherside

Can't post pictures.

----------


## Monotony

> Can't post pictures.



http://i.imgur.com/FqFNUJY.gif

----------


## Chantellabella

Ha! Even on the road I win!

----------


## Otherside

Chanty. You missed the party. Again.

----------


## Monotony

> Chanty. You missed the party. Again.



Yes the Imposter fox here, threw a party to celebrate my victory in this thread.

----------


## Otherside

> Yes the Imposter fox here, threw a party to celebrate my victory in this thread.



What victory? You seem to be loosing.

----------


## Monotony

> What victory? You seem to be loosing.



You must be delusional I'm clearly on top here.

----------


## Otherside

> You must be delusional I'm clearly on top here.



Nope. Just posted. I win.

----------


## Monotony

> Nope. Just posted. I win.



Correct you win  ::):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> Correct you win



Yes, I do. He finally admits it.  ::): 

(That post was not even edited with my mod superpowers.)

----------


## Monotony

> Yes, I do. He finally admits it. 
> 
> (That post was not even edited with my mod superpowers.)



So you admit defeat? 

Well then I shall unleash the killer rabbits.

----------


## Otherside

> So you admit defeat? 
> 
> Well then I shall unleash the killer rabbits.



Read your post again.  ::):

----------


## Monotony

> Read your post again.



Yes yes, now where did I put that voodoo doll making kit?  :Confused:

----------


## Otherside

I decided to use it to eliminate peace. it seems to have worked.

----------


## Monotony

> I decided to use it to eliminate peace. it seems to have worked.



Well then what am I going to do with this industrial size blender? 

I suppose I could always throw some Nords into it, although arrows to the face from out of the blizzard seems to work well. 


http://i.imgur.com/RPcd6OH.png

Bloody Nords can't even stop one of their largest cities from being washed away by year long storms yet there's the Falmer built college that they stole just sitting their loling.

----------


## Otherside

> Well then what am I going to do with this industrial size blender? 
> 
> I suppose I could always throw some Nords into it, although arrows to the face from out of the blizzard seems to work well. 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RPcd6OH.png
> 
> Bloody Nords can't even stop one of their largest cities from being washed away by year long storms yet there's the Falmer built college that they stole just sitting their loling.



And all that's there now is a couple of bandits who watch you successfully kill a dragon and save there lives, and then try to rob you. Nords really do like expressing there gratitude.

----------


## Chieve

I'm just gonna win

On a side note I like peanut butter  ::):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

You still don't get it, do you? I win. I always will win, and I always have one.

----------


## Monotony

False you lose and have always lost.

Also the word your looking for is won not one, therefore you lose again.

----------


## Monotony

Steam sale goodbye money

----------


## Otherside

> Steam sale goodbye money



This is when you realize that game you bought last week is now has 75% off.

----------


## Monotony

> This is when you realize that game you bought last week is now has 75% off.



I remember when I had 1 game on steam and that was only because Empire total war required it now I have 70 and counting and I've never played more then 50 of those. 

Fallout 3 is also downloading to srowry

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> Steam sale goodbye money



Perpetual unemployment makes Steam sales depressing. I could be adding so many games to my already massive backlog!

Maybe I can sell enough cards to grab a $5 game that I won't actually end up playing for a while. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Chantellabella

From the great beyond...............



I win.

----------


## infamous

Where's my prize?

----------


## Otherside

You only get a prize if you won. Which you did not. I won.

----------


## Monotony

You all lose yet again

Fallout 3 also runs like crap on win 7

----------


## Otherside

Doesn't steam have a warning on that page somewhere that says fallout 3 is not compatible with win7?

----------


## Chieve

Did you guys watch the weather forecast?

There is supposed to be a bunch of rainy clouds over people's head from losing this thread...

I win!  ::):

----------


## Monotony

> Doesn't steam have a warning on that page somewhere that says fallout 3 is not compatible with win7?



It runs just really poorly. Still nothing runs as shitty as World of Tanks.


20 fps on the absolute lowest settings possible and 25 on the highest. What the cats?

----------


## Skippy

::D:

----------


## Member11

Winning!  :Tongue:

----------


## Chieve

If you don't post after me, I'll be your friend  ::):  and I'll win!

----------


## Skippy

::  Zeekyboogydoog! *BOOOOOOM!!*

----------


## Chantellabella

In the interest of mankind, I will end this thread

----------


## Monotony

I win the end. *Universe ends*

----------


## peace

^ No win for you. :#

----------


## Monotony

Correct you lose

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

As the winner of this thread, I hereby dedicate this spot as a historical monument. Just put "Cindy was here" on the plaque.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1794

----------


## Monotony

Oh well guess I;m not getting what I want for Christmas then  :damn kids:

----------


## Koalafan

:bopa:

----------


## SmileyFace

Jellooooos

----------


## Otherside

Oh god, not again. Seems I can see all the deleted posts and threads. Of which there is six billion.

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 1795



http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instanc...x/34691610.jpg

----------


## Otherside

Was that a christmas present?

----------


## Monotony

> Was that a christmas present?



No just an observation after watching people bitching that they didn't get ridiculous stuff for wow from blizzard just like when they whined that blizzard only gave out a exp boost for like 2 weeks for their anniversary instead of a mini pet which they only ever did twice for different reasons.

http://fcknbucky.files.wordpress.com...x210.jpg?w=655

That and people that take out their cellphones during movies. Especially on Tuesdays when movies are half price I was surprised that out of a packed theater for the hobbit yesterday not a single person had their phone out. I was expecting to have to pelt at least a couple people with M&Ms

----------


## Skippy

> Oh god, not again. Seems I can see all the deleted posts and threads. Of which there is six billion.



I know rite.





> Attachment 1795



LOL this is why current generation is such bullshit.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

Ok, ok,I'll accept the prize.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I mean hey don't knock it till you try it.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Are you trying to bribe someone to close this thread with random pig parts??!!

Sometimes I think I need to order a cat scan for you guys in this thread.

Now where did I leave my scanner. Somebody! Go catch a cat!

----------


## GunnyHighway

:Oh yeah:

----------


## Otherside

I'mmmm back for the win.... (Scotland was fucking freezing and internetless.)

WEE HE HE HE

----------


## Monotony

> I'mmmm back for the win.... (Scotland was fucking freezing and internetless.)
> 
> WEE HE HE HE



You lose

----------


## Skippy

:Joint:

----------


## Otherside

> You lose



HAPPY NEW YEAR HAPPY NEW YEAR HAPPY NEW YEAR...

Oh wait. You're still stuck in 2013. Damn you.

I'm just gonna pop back up to Scotland now. Those guys know how to throw a new years party. Takes them about a week to recover.

----------


## Monotony

> HAPPY NEW YEAR HAPPY NEW YEAR HAPPY NEW YEAR...
> 
> Oh wait. You're still stuck in 2013. Damn you.
> 
> I'm just gonna pop back up to Scotland now. Those guys know how to throw a new years party. Takes them about a week to recover.



Oh your only in 2014? I'm already in 2901  ::

----------


## Otherside

> Oh your only in 2014? I'm already in 2901



Too far out. HUmanity will have caused the galaxy to self combust by then. Whilst we're all still alive though, I'm gonna go party.

----------


## Monotony

> Too far out. HUmanity will have caused the galaxy to self combust by then. Whilst we're all still alive though, I'm gonna go party.



Nah there's still about 5000 Humans left, Planets completely fucked though. 

Oh and I signed you up for the one way trip to mars.  :Rofl:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Mars sounds fun.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Mars sounds fun.



Mars is awesome!! We have helmets with scrub brushes on them and little tutus!

----------


## Skippy

This is probably the longest thread we have on this forum.

----------


## Otherside

It's going slowly right now. I remember when I used to get notifications on it every few minutes.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Boom!

Notification tiiiime.

----------


## Chantellabella

> It's going slowly right now. I remember when I used to get notifications on it every few minutes.



I can just post every two minutes to relive that again.  ::): 

Naw! It only takes one time to win *evil grin*

----------


## Otherside

YeÃ*h well. You can post every couple of minutes if you want. I don't feel like posting much anyways.

----------


## Monotony

> It's going slowly right now. I remember when I used to get notifications on it every few minutes.



In that case...

You lose  ::

----------


## GunnyHighway

This should totally be added to the forums permanently.

----------


## orb

I've been to a pub called 'The Last Post'. Does that mean I win?

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I've been to a pub called 'The Last Post'. Does that mean I win?



/thread. You win.



Except...I win now!

----------


## Chantellabella

> /thread. You win.
> 
> 
> 
> Except...I win now!



Wow! That win was fleeting, huh, GunnyHighway? *evil grin* 

Winner = Chantellabella

----------


## Otherside

I'm gonna go and harrang Jerry and see if he'll let me lock this thing. Unfortunately though, I think Skippy will just unlock this thing. 

But then since I saved the website from russian porn today not once, but twice, I think I deserve to win.

_On a side note, sorry if I upset anyone with my post last night. There's a couple of things going on, I need to learn to deal with those things better._

----------


## GunnyHighway

> But then since I saved the website from russian porn today not once, but twice, I think I deserve to win.



I reported both of those posters. I think I win too.


This is my kind of Russian porn. Dat tank, unf.

----------


## Otherside

> I reported both of those posters. I think I win too.
> 
> 
> This is my kind of Russian porn. Dat tank, unf.



Yes, but I was the one who deleted and banned. And I think it was russian porn. I dunno. I can do many things, but speaking russian isn't one of them.

Is there anyone on here that speaks Russian?

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Is there anyone on here that speaks Russian?



Something something vodka.  :shrug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Something something vodka.



LOL! 

I'm glad you two are on the ball defending us from Russian porn. I feel safe.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

I dug up the spam. Errr...it's not actually porn. He wrote a poem.





> We can mix up their own affairs,
> Be on the carpet with his superiors,
> For the work we - as in the forest saw:
> Dali tree - pilish, and that's that!
> Hardworking we most important here,
> A lunch in a break - a rest,
> That's what - colleagues. And we do not expect
> Lonely weekdays iced tea.
> Team - is power, and in the New Year
> ...

----------


## Monotony

Wait 187 pages already the hell  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Otherside

No, two hundred and forty nine. You got a bit confused.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Depends on your settings for how many posts per page. If you're going by default settings then it is indeed 249.

----------


## Otherside

This thread is going on for ever and ever.

----------


## GunnyHighway

_This is the song that never ends.__
It just goes on and on my friends._

----------


## Chantellabella

Bouyah!

----------


## Otherside

As my mood smiley thing ma bob suggests, I am actually cold. And I am getting very annoyed with the rain.

----------


## Otherside

Annoying Russian porn advertisement posting people  :bat: 

(No dude, I do not want to see a skinny girls "hole" or whatever the heck that was on about)

----------


## GunnyHighway

They seem to be very determined lately. Ah well, the report button is fun. You guys should totally make it bright red so it's even more fun, clicking the big red button.

----------


## Otherside

Yet that one seems to be super obsessive. He's getting annoying. I'm gonna have to think of interesting reasons to ban him. "Spamming" is just getting boring.

----------


## Monotony

I'll just slip in and win here well Windows is in between major malfunctions.

----------


## Sagan

Ahhhh ughhhhh [BEEP]!

----------


## Otherside

I might try banning someone for that reason. "Malfunction. Fuck. Does not compute &%&%"

(Is everything okay, Sagan?)

----------


## peace

I'm banning one and all for the simple reason .....................................

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Your avatar is freaking me out, peace.

----------


## peace

As you are the first to comment on my brilliant new avatar I will forgive you for that comment.

----------


## Skippy

.......

----------


## Otherside

What is it????

Edit: Fucking spammers now spamming in English. What the hell is with these bastards?

----------


## Monotony

I think they would have better luck spamming _somewhere_ else.

----------


## Chantellabella

> As you are the first to comment on my brilliant new avatar I will forgive you for that comment.



Your avatar was fine until it moved. 

Sick. Sick.sick. Now I'm traumatized and will never be able to dink hot chocolate again.

----------


## Skippy

wish i had some hot chocolate

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I just drank some vanilla bean hot chocolate courtesy of my sister. Jealous? Because you should be.  ::D:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Jealous?



GIVE.  :dont go:

----------


## Koalafan

> I just drank some vanilla bean hot chocolate courtesy of my sister. Jealous? Because you should be.



You know what?? I have not a jealous bone in my body!  :Crossed Arms: 



















Okay Im jealous  :Rain: :

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> GIVE.







> You know what?? I have not a jealous bone in my body! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, I would share if I could! I have mini marshmallows to go with it and everything.  :XD:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I have mini marshmallows to go with it and everything.



Now you're just rubbing it in. I'm gonna go away now and be sad.




_I want mini marshmallows_ :c

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Now you're just rubbing it in. I'm gonna go away now and be sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I want mini marshmallows_ :c



Don't be sad. The kittens in tea cups don't want you to be sad.



*slingshots marshmallows at you*

----------


## peace

> Your avatar was fine until it moved. 
> 
> Sick. Sick.sick. Now I'm traumatized and will never be able to dink hot chocolate again.



Why is it sick ? I found it cute.

----------


## Otherside

It is pretty cute. He he.

----------


## Skippy

whoaa.....tonite has been very enlightening. Let's hope I don't regret it later!

whee!

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Don't be sad. The kittens in tea cups don't want you to be sad.
> 
> *slingshots marshmallows at you*




Kitten bribes, the oldest trick in the book! Must....resist...


Also, just make sure you slingshot those marshmallows with the utmost accuracy. *opens mouth*

----------


## Otherside

This thing is taking forever to download. Two hours in, and we have downloaded 10%.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Chantellabella

The ants go marching one by one......hoorah, hoorah

----------


## Skippy

..The ants go marching 8 by 8, the little one stopped to masturbate and they allll went marching down....around....the town!

....lmao.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Now I've got visuals of square formations of ants beating off, in my brain.

wat

----------


## Chantellabella

> ..The ants go marching 8 by 8, the little one stopped to masturbate and they allll went marching down....around....the town!
> 
> ....lmao.



ewwww! I'll never be able to sing that song with my toddlers again!

----------


## Monotony

*Plants the Victory flag*

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> *Plants the Victory flag*



*knocks over flag*

You're gonna have to try harder than that!

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 1842

----------


## GunnyHighway

Nope. This wins.

----------


## Sagan

Am I already that gone.....

----------


## Sagan

I miss the little things.... I miss everyhting , about you....

----------


## Chantellabella

I believe that this thread should be won by the oldest member here.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

That would be my grandfather. He's almost ninety.

----------


## Skippy

:Guitarist: This is the threeeeead that neeeever eeeeeends~~

----------


## Sagan

bosis los bist du bist du bist du frict

----------


## Chantellabella

And the winner is.........


Moi

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Not so fast.

----------


## Rawr

It's not over until the fat lady sings! & just so you all know. I can't sing worth a crap so you'll NEVER hear this fat lady sing!  :XD:

----------


## Chantellabella

Ha! You think I'm not watching this thread, do ya, huh?

I know what you peeps do at night....posting and posting......thinking you'll be the last post winner.

Well think again, my friends.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

Waffles? Is that all you got?

You under estimate me my friend! I have the ability to crush somebody's emotional well-being in a single word!

----------


## Otherside

YOU are in trouble for submitting a false spam alert. I had my flamethrower out and everything.

----------


## Monotony

http://i.imgur.com/PVBw8vp.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

> YOU are in trouble for submitting a false spam alert. I had my flamethrower out and everything.



*evil snicker*

Luv ya!  ::): 

 *looks around*


*coast is clear*


*kicks sand on everyone who posted in this thread*


*runs away like hell*

----------


## Otherside

> *evil snicker*
> 
> Luv ya! 
> 
>  *looks around*
> 
> 
> *coast is clear*
> 
> ...



*Gets attacked by the minion crocodiles who serve to deal with people who submit false spam reports and dare to challenge Otherside's rightful winnership of this thread.

----------


## peace

Okay you have had your fun now it it time for the grown ups to win. :: yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Cape:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm setting up camp here, tent & all. Who wants toasted marshmallows?



Just kidding they're mine! ALL MINE.  :Evil Banana:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Just kidding they're mine! ALL MINE.



Good, those are nasty.





Unless surrounded by graham crackers and chocolate. That's the only exception.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Good, those are nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless surrounded by graham crackers and chocolate. That's the only exception.



I'm not going to tolerate this disapproval of mallows.  :damn kids: 
Wait, that would involve leaving my tent, which is simply not an option. 

Marshmallows _are_ kinda gross though, I can see why you wouldn't like them. I'll only eat 'em toasted or in hot chocolate. ^_^

----------


## GunnyHighway

Eating them untoasted is the only way to go.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Okay you have had your fun now it it time for the grown ups to win.yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Grown ups??!!! I'll have you know I was winning threads before your mama was even born. True....there wasn't computers around when I was a kid, but I was winning spool of thread throwing competitions before your mama was born!

*throws one of IllusionOfHappiness' toasted marshmallows at Otherside's minion crocodiles, forces GunnyHighway to eat a burnt marshmallow without graham crackers and chocolate, then tells Monotony and peace to stop thinking they can win this thread*

----------


## peace

> Grown ups??!!! I'll have you know I was winning threads before your mama was even born. True....there wasn't computers around when I was a kid, but I was winning spool of thread throwing competitions before your mama was born!
> 
> *throws one of IllusionOfHappiness' toasted marshmallows at Otherside's minion crocodiles, forces GunnyHighway to eat a burnt marshmallow without graham crackers and chocolate, then tells Monotony and peace to stop thinking they can win this thread*



My Momma is older than you!  ::@:

----------


## Monotony

For once they came up with a good idea

Attachment 1867

----------


## Otherside

> For once they came up with a good idea
> 
> Attachment 1867



Vegans on Tumblr...christ, they enter a whole new level of stupidity along with radical-feminists, "let's teach men not to rape because that totally worked with the teach people not to murder thing" people, people who believe that everyone views the world as an american does and everywhere is the same as america and yet "hate society" (by that, I mean America)...

Actually, a lot of people on tumblr are idiots.

----------


## Monotony

> Vegans on Tumblr...christ, they enter a whole new level of stupidity along with radical-feminists, "let's teach men not to rape because that totally worked with the teach people not to murder thing" people, people who believe that everyone views the world as an american does and everywhere is the same as america and yet "hate society" (by that, I mean America)...
> 
> Actually, a lot of people on tumblr are idiots.



I'm just amazed that they came up with such a brilliant idea. I'd love to have the kill date on the package much easier to get fresher meat then. Likely more expensive though.

----------


## Otherside

> I'm just amazed that they came up with such a brilliant idea. I'd love to have the kill date on the package much easier to get fresher meat then. Likely more expensive though.



Exactly that. It would be reassuring to know that you're buying meat that has been killed recently and is therefore, safer, or to know how long exactly a steak has been matured for...It's actually a good idea.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Attachment 1869

I think she might be pissed off...

----------


## Monotony

God damn skyrim is terrible unmodded and it crashes left and right modded.

Oblivion and Morrowind at least work unmodded and modded.

----------


## Otherside

> God damn skyrim is terrible unmodded and it crashes left and right modded.
> 
> Oblivion and Morrowind at least work unmodded and modded.



Meh, you get bandits wearing daedric armour all of a sudden and it's like "dude I thought that stuff was supposed to be super rare how come everyone has it now???"

----------


## Monotony

> Meh, you get bandits wearing daedric armour all of a sudden and it's like "dude I thought that stuff was supposed to be super rare how come everyone has it now???"



In oblivion it at least makes some sense there are Daedra rampaging all over the place but in skyrim it;s like wut?

----------


## Otherside

> In oblivion it at least makes some sense there are Daedra rampaging all over the place but in skyrim it;s like wut?



Meh. Guess with the gates open sure, yeah, they can get hold of it easily. How theyd kill a daedra though, i do not know. I mean, at the point everyone pretty much knows the Great Hero of Kvatch, Champion of cyrodil who saved the world blah de blah de blah...

"HEY! Let's try mobbing that guy for money!"

Not really that bright, are they?

----------


## Monotony

> Meh. Guess with the gates open sure, yeah, they can get hold of it easily. How theyd kill a daedra though, i do not know. I mean, at the point everyone pretty much knows the Great Hero of Kvatch, Champion of cyrodil who saved the world blah de blah de blah...
> 
> "HEY! Let's try mobbing that guy for money!"
> 
> Not really that bright, are they?



Well they are for the most Part Human. It's only the Humans, Dunmer, Khajiit and Argonians that try, mugging me never Altmer or Bosmer.

----------


## Otherside

> Well they are for the most Part Human. It's only the Humans, Dunmer, Khajiit and Argonians that try, mugging me never Altmer or Bosmer.



I'm gonna have to see if I can find an elf bandit now.

----------


## Monotony

> I'm gonna have to see if I can find an elf bandit now.



There's the occasional Bosmer and Altmer bandit but they're rare I'm talking about the solo thieves that run up to you with a tiny dagger demanding all your things.

----------


## Otherside

> There's the occasional Bosmer and Altmer bandit but they're rare I'm talking about the solo thieves that run up to you with a tiny dagger demanding all your things.



Oh I've had them on Skyrim. Even when I become guildmaster of the thieves guild. Like, WTF???? I'm your boss.

----------


## Monotony

> Oh I've had them on Skyrim. Even when I become guildmaster of the thieves guild. Like, WTF???? I'm your boss.



Pretty sure those random thieves are just run of the mill thieves and not member's of any guilds.

----------


## Otherside

> Pretty sure those random thieves are just run of the mill thieves and not member's of any guilds.



I dunno, I use to get the option to say I was a guild member and then they'd say good look and go on there way. Now I don't.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 1869
> 
> I think she might be pissed off...



Genius!!! Why didn't I think of that?

----------


## Otherside

I don't know how I have not come across Vizzed before. But, now I am going to be posting very long reviews on it all on every single game I've ever played trying to get enough to play playstation games on it.

----------


## Chantellabella

Testing 1,2

----------


## GunnyHighway

I have a strange hankering for waffles.

----------


## Chantellabella

Question.

Did the person who invented waffles just look at a pancake one day and say, "Oh dear lord! My syrup is running off the sides!  I need to make a pancake with perfectly square holes so the syrup will stay on my cake."

Another question.

Why square holes? Why not round ones?

----------


## GunnyHighway

Hmmm, you might be onto something. Maybe we need to invent a hybrid round waffle...with round syrup wells. Then see if the square holes are better than round ones.

----------


## Otherside

> Question.
> 
> Did the person who invent waffles just look at a pancake one day and say, "Oh dear lord! My syrup is running off the sides!  I need to make a pancake with perfectly square holes so the syrup will stay on my cake."
> 
> Another question.
> 
> Why square holes? Why not round ones?



I actually wikipediad that. 

Turns out they were some sort of religious communion thing in the middle ages, the whole "drinking my blood and eating my flesh" thing.

----------


## Skippy

::

----------


## Otherside

TEA!!!!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 

I'm a british stereotype!

----------


## Monotony

Uh what the o.O

http://imgur.com/gallery/9hEc9q0

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 1914

----------


## Chantellabella

> I actually wikipediad that. 
> 
> Turns out they were some sort of religious communion thing in the middle ages, the whole "drinking my blood and eating my flesh" thing.



But why square holes?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 1914



Shh everybody!  Monotony is meditating.



HEY ALAN!!!!!!!! YOU GOT ANY SYRUP?!!


You know...for my waffles.....my pancakes with the square holes.

----------


## Otherside

> Attachment 1914



Shush...gonna have to ruin this guys....

http://shaw6396.c3.cmdwebsites.com/b...blog-image.jpg

I'm the one taking a large bite out of your tail.

----------


## Monotony

> Shush...gonna have to ruin this guys....
> 
> http://shaw6396.c3.cmdwebsites.com/b...blog-image.jpg
> 
> I'm the one taking a large bite out of your tail.



Attachment 1916[/QUOTE]

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...JzaYo3mS64FRVQ

----------


## Skippy

Zzz...

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Attachment 1923

----------


## Otherside

> 



What I want to know is how the Cat got it's head into that conviently sicked hole in the cardboard box without the box toppling over in the first place.

----------


## Monotony

> What I want to know is how the Cat got it's head into that conviently sicked hole in the cardboard box without the box toppling over in the first place.



Attachment 1924
Attachment 1925

----------


## Otherside

> Attachment 1924
> Attachment 1925



Oh I see. The cat doesn't actually have it's head in the hole because there isn't one. Someone cut off it's head and stuck it on the box.

----------


## Member11

:flower:

----------


## Sagan

:Busykitty:

----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/9qQsN

----------


## Otherside

https://24.media.tumblr.com/7235ac42...871o1_1280.png

Seriously though...are they?

----------


## Monotony

> https://24.media.tumblr.com/7235ac42...871o1_1280.png
> 
> Seriously though...are they?



Have they ever been seen at the same time?

----------


## Otherside

> Have they ever been seen at the same time?



No...I don't think so...

WAIT! Justin Bieber is Miley Cyrus. Now let's think...Miley Cyrus being two people...no, that's never happened before. 





That weird show on the disney channel was a prediction of the future. Justin has cut his hair though.

----------


## Skippy

:rainbow: 
 :raining:

----------


## Otherside

:freehug:  :zzzz:  :rainbow:  :Dog:  :flower:  :Hide behind Sofa:  :yield:  :Thank you:  :clock: New smileys, looketh like

----------


## Sagan

*Diseased cannibal rats*

----------


## Sagan

*Diseased cannibal rats

err not the new smileys but umm those err nevermind



*

----------


## Skippy

:Hats off:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Yes.




No.



Yes.



What was the question?

----------


## peace

The question is why was I born?

----------


## Skippy

> The question is why was I born?



My thoughts exactly

----------


## Sagan

:raining:

----------


## Chantellabella

> The question is why was I born?



Hasn't your mother and father told you about the birds and bees? 


Have Skippy explain it to you.

----------


## Chantellabella

> My thoughts exactly



Oh wait. You too? 

Sagan,

Explain to Skippy and peace about the birds and bees, ok?

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Walk between the drops..............



Walk between the drops............

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

http://i.imgur.com/dPlvqMg.png

I've yet to see anyone other then me get it to make them a sandwhich.

----------


## Otherside

> http://i.imgur.com/dPlvqMg.png
> 
> I've yet to see anyone other then me get it to make them a sandwhich.



Dude. I managed. 

http://postimg.org/image/d0uwvh3cn/full/

----------


## Sagan

lol Otherside, just make Mono Tony a sandwich and get it over with. no shame there. I made myself a sandwich..  :Tongue:

----------


## Monotony

> Dude. I managed. 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/d0uwvh3cn/full/



http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/p...WITCHCRAFT.gif

----------


## Otherside

> lol Otherside, just make Mono Tony a sandwich and get it over with. no shame there. I made myself a sandwich..



Scarilly, the bot does sound like Monotony.

----------


## Monotony

> Scarilly, the bot does sound like Monotony.



Nonsense it just has a functioning robo brain  :-_-:

----------


## Otherside

> Nonsense it just has a functioning robo brain



_
Guysssss....he admitted it, he's a robot_

----------


## Monotony

01010011011010110111100101101110011001010111010000  10000001101111011011100110110001101001011011100110  01010010111000101110001011100000110100001010000011  01000010100101000001110010011011110110001101100101  01110011011100110110100101101110011001110010111000  10111000101110

----------


## Otherside

22222222222222222222222333333333333333333333332222  22222222222222222222223333333333333333333333332222  22222222222222222222222333333333333332222222222222  222222222333333333333333333333333333 Yourself.

----------


## Monotony

> 22222222222222222222222333333333333333333333332222  22222222222222222222223333333333333333333333332222  22222222222222222222222333333333333332222222222222  222222222333333333333333333333333333 Yourself.



01001001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01101001 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01001000 01110101 01101101 01100001 01101110 01110100 01110010 01100001 01100011 01101011 01100101 01110010 00100000 00110011 00101110 00110100 00101110 01100101 00101110 01100101 01101 01010 01001001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01101001 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01010110 01101001 01110010 01110101 01110011 01000101 01101100 01101101 01101001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01100001 01110010 01100101 00101110 01100101 01111000 01100101 01101 01010 01101 01010 01001001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01101001 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01001110 01001111 01010101 00101110 01000111 01001001 01000110 01101 01010 01101 01010 01001001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01101001 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110101 01110000 01101100 01101111 01100001 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110000 01101001 01100011 01110100 01110101 01110010 01100101 01110011

----------


## Otherside

> 01001001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01101001 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01001000 01110101 01101101 01100001 01101110 01110100 01110010 01100001 01100011 01101011 01100101 01110010 00100000 00110011 00101110 00110100 00101110 01100101 00101110 01100101 01101 01010 01001001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01101001 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01010110 01101001 01110010 01110101 01110011 01000101 01101100 01101101 01101001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01100001 01110010 01100101 00101110 01100101 01111000 01100101 01101 01010 01101 01010 01001001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01101001 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01001110 01001111 01010101 00101110 01000111 01001001 01000110 01101 01010 01101 01010 01001001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01101001 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110101 01110000 01101100 01101111 01100001 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110000 01101001 01100011 01110100 01110101 01110010 01100101 01110011



22323232323333333333333333332323233333323233333333  33333333333333333333333333333332222222222222222222  22222222233333333333333333333333333222222222222222  22222222222222222233333333333333333333333333

----------


## Monotony

> 22323232323333333333333333332323233333323233333333  33333333333333333333333333333332222222222222222222  22222222233333333333333333333333333222222222222222  22222222222222222233333333333333333333333333



Sammich accepted

----------


## Otherside

> Sammich accepted



Did you not get the message? I am god. I do not make sandwiches. That is beneath me.

----------


## Monotony

> Did you not get the message? I am god. I do not make sandwiches. That is beneath me.



Nonsense Mortal. Even Gods are beneath me.

http://static2.wikia.nocookie.net/__...y_Gauntlet.PNG

----------


## Sagan

Ok then y'all win then ok

----------


## Monotony

http://i.imgur.com/4Kw1Pbc.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

I feel like I've fallen into some kind of secret computer code thread. 

Has anybody seen the Last Post Thread?

----------


## Sagan

The galactic senate agrees.... Sagan wins!

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 1994

----------


## Otherside

Target...does not exist in the UK. 

By the way, we seem to worship our supermarkets over here for some reason it seems. There's even a church dedicated to one of them. 

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/i...ruhYr01EQOFNBA

----------


## Sagan

:lalalala:

----------


## Monotony

> Target...does not exist in the UK. 
> 
> By the way, we seem to worship our supermarkets over here for some reason it seems. There's even a church dedicated to one of them. 
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/i...ruhYr01EQOFNBA



I cant fucking stand wal-mart, you need a god damn claymore to get through the crowds.

----------


## Sagan

Reported. Advocating mass genocide on a large scale  :Tongue:

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 1995

Note to self never let annoy who graduated from that college plan or design anything ever.

----------


## Otherside

> i cant fucking stand wal-mart, you need a god damn claymore to get through the crowds.



blasphemy!!!!

Attachment 1996

----------


## Monotony

> blasphemy!!!!
> 
> Attachment 1996



Well then I guess this is it

Attachment 1997

----------


## Otherside

> Well then I guess this is it
> 
> Attachment 1997



Walmart is coming to kill you and everyone you know for daring to shop at Target

----------


## Monotony

> Walmart is coming to kill you and everyone you know for daring to shop at Target



Attachment 1998

----------


## Otherside

It's a conspiracy between Walmart and Google.

----------


## Monotony

> It's a conspiracy between Walmart and Google.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 1995
> 
> Note to self never let annoy who graduated from that college plan or design anything ever.



Let me start off by saying.......brilliant! This is the reason why humanity will become extinct in 2.5 years.

The second reason is Walmart. You go in to buy a toothbrush and come out with 400.00 dollars worth of power tools, fuzzy toilet covers, and 300.00 dollars of items that you will sell in 6 month at a garage sale.

----------


## Monotony

Hmmm buy the cheaper MSI motherboard & and a better CPU at the same time or pay $200 more for the Gigabyte one that is almost exactly the god damn same. Such a tough choice.

Hmm a brand new motherboard and CPU for the same price as an overpriced motherboard.....

----------


## Monotony

3.5 Billion GB/S peak what in the fucking hell I want a 3.5 billion GB/S Download speed. I'm assuming that's the total when they add up everyone's download speed during peaks but still wtf.

----------


## peace

^ It specifically said in the Last Post Wins thread that Monotony is never allowed to win.  :flower:

----------


## Otherside

Grrrr why is every game populated with five years old who whine to the dev when they die so they devs make it easier.

----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/DEFxZ

Wtf I want giant felines to break into my house.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Grrrr why is every game populated with five years old who whine to the dev when they die so they devs make it easier.



I am a 5 year old, yay leap year. Where's the dev for this "Life" game? I have some things I'd like to complain about. Erroneous amounts of anxiety and not enough manly-man-ness. I want the dev to make this game easier. Waaaaaah.  ::

----------


## Monotony

http://www.youtube.com/embed/0ilMx7k7mso

----------


## Sagan

Cockbag levels

----------


## Otherside

The number of people offended by the Welcome to Tumblr video is making me laugh so hard. You're offended because you've had your own shitty personalities to you on a plate.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

I win......

Ya'll lose......


Game over

----------


## Otherside

And so for an essay, they hand us a title that many people, scholars, politicians, historians, philopshers...have tried to work out for a very long time.

Who's fault is Israel?

----------


## Sagan

Like my new beard?

----------


## Otherside

Not really. I think it ages you.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> 



Everyone in America seems to be calling for the guy to be deported. Everyone in Canada is screaming that they don't want him back.

----------


## Skippy

> 



Haha!  :XD:  We ain't takin' him back, no siree!

----------


## Monotony

> Everyone in America seems to be calling for the guy to be deported. Everyone in Canada is screaming that they don't want him back.



Ya like hell were taking him back americas stuck with him. Apparently Wayne Gretzky is American now so they automatically called dibs on biber as well.

----------


## Otherside

> Ya like hell were taking him back americas stuck with him. Apparently Wayne Gretzky is American now so they automatically called dibs on biber as well.



Apparently America managed to get the president to debate sending him home. I'm just laughing so hard at that.

----------


## Monotony

It's a good thing they don't know the secret to splitting the Nokia.

----------


## Skippy

> It's a good thing they don't know the secret to splitting the Nokia.




...LOL!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Attachment 2004

----------


## Monotony

Or one could go to little ceasers and buy like 10 pizzas and a bunch of crazy bread for that.

----------


## Otherside

> Or one could go to little ceasers and buy like 10 pizzas and a bunch of crazy bread for that.



Are the American rich still whining about the minimum wage thing?

----------


## Monotony

> Are the American rich still whining about the minimum wage thing?



Apparently, I mean they're just going to fire half their employees once it happens anyway.

----------


## Otherside

> Apparently, I mean they're just going to fire half their employees once it happens anyway.



Seriously though that image is making me hungry. Good, I wanna mcdonalds.

----------


## Sagan

_7h15       m3554g3  
53rv35       7o    pr0v3  
h0w      0ur  m1nd5    c4n  
d0       4m4z1ng    7h1ng5!  
1mpr3551v3          7h1ng5!  
1n       7h3    b3g1nn1ng  
17      wa5  h4rd    bu7  
n0w,      0n  7h15    lin3  
y0ur      m1nd  1s  
r34d1ng      17  
4u70m471c4lly  
w17h      0u7  3v3n  
7h1nk1ng       4b0u7    17,  
b3      proud!  0nly  
c3r741n       p30pl3    c4n  
r3ad      7h15.  
Pl3453       f0rw4rd    1f  
u      c4n  r34d    7h15. _

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 2005


What the

----------


## Otherside

> Attachment 2005
> 
> 
> What the



Nords. They don't really have a high IQ.

----------


## Sagan

Hey now. I am not having IQ's with the high. Does that mean I am have naked time with the melons??

----------


## GunnyHighway

Seahawks.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> Hey now. I am not having IQ's with the high. Does that mean I am have naked time with the melons??



Trust me. Nord IQ's fall off the bottom of the scale.

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 2009

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 2010




Note to self get pet tiger.

----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/EmU08Bp

That seems like too much effort

----------


## Sagan

^ indeed

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 2011

----------


## Otherside

> Attachment 2011



I think I'm going to be sick...seriously...cannot stand gone off milk. Even thinking about it...ugh.

----------


## Monotony

> I think I'm going to be sick...seriously...cannot stand gone off milk. Even thinking about it...ugh.




Well it's been bad for almost 476 years so maybe it's gotten better.

----------


## Otherside

> Well it's been bad for almost 476 years so maybe it's gotten better.



More like some solid, unmoveable lump. UGH. No.

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 2012

----------


## Sagan

SAIL!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

Boo!

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 2039

----------


## Otherside

I want it to be 5pm Friday already.

----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/AN3gi

It's Russia what where they expecting

----------


## Otherside

> http://imgur.com/gallery/AN3gi
> 
> It's Russia what where they expecting



Although the toliet paper one...that's not that bad. They have that in a lot of places across Europe.

Ugh. Idiots. Things are different in other countries.

----------


## Monotony

> Although the toliet paper one...that's not that bad. They have that in a lot of places across Europe.
> 
> Ugh. Idiots. Things are different in other countries.



Almost certainly Americans, the paper one is pretty common in places with septic tanks and old pipes.

However I think they might be complaining about the minor things...

http://imgur.com/gallery/0muGY

----------


## Otherside

> Almost certainly Americans, the paper one is pretty common in places with septic tanks and old pipes.
> 
> However I think they might be complaining about the minor things...
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/0muGY



...yeah okay. They definitely managed to do worse that Britain did.

Isn't there supposed to be snow though?

----------


## Monotony

> ...yeah okay. They definitely managed to do worse that Britain did.
> 
> Isn't there supposed to be snow though?



It's all in my Backyard currently I stole it.

----------


## Otherside

> It's all in my Backyard currently I stole it.



Weathers fucked up everywhere all we have here is rain rain rain flooding flooding flooding. I think the world is going to end.

----------


## Monotony

> Weathers fucked up everywhere all we have here is rain rain rain flooding flooding flooding. I think the world is going to end.



I can only hope it involves Yellowstone erupting.

----------


## Otherside

> I can only hope it involves Yellowstone erupting.



Death by lava. Ouch. I think I prefer drowning.

----------


## Monotony

> Death by lava. Ouch. I think I prefer drowning.



Pfft It'll just be Ash this far from Idaho. The western US is completely fucked though.

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 2041

----------


## Otherside

World War Three is about to begin over which country will have Justin Bieber.

But it's okay. _He's there to promote peace._





> "Dude seriously you're a fucking dick. Making fun of Justin Bieber [BEEP] you.Justin Bieber is all that is good in this world, he's all that is well all that is nice. Justin Bieber makes the world go around, with out Bieber we would be in World War 3 right now you idiot. Justin Bieber is the only soul on this planet﻿ who has an ounce of musical talent in him and none of you can except that. Yeah his voice is high, yeah alot of people don't like him, but remember without Bieber we'd all be dead...."



Youtubers.

----------


## Monotony

Just send him to Russia they took care of those 2000 stray dogs pretty quickly 1 more shouldn't be too hard for them.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Anyone ever lost their mother to COPD, Asthma? [BEEP] life, I am trying to be strong, I OD'ed on my beta blockers which caused a sever Asthma attack. I now know what this [BEEP] is like to breathe through a straw. 
> 
> 
> k [BEEP] all of that. My mom is going to DIE within the year. I broke into tears infront of her and had to leave. I will not survive her passing.



*hugging you gently, Josh*

I'm sorry you mother is struggling. I lost my dad to lung cancer. It's really tough to lose a parent. My heart goes out to you and many of my other friends here who have heartache about their parents. Sometimes it's hard to believe life will keep going, but somehow we struggle through.

Pm me when you want to talk.

----------


## Chantellabella

> World War Three is about to begin over which country will have Justin Bieber.
> 
> But it's okay. _He's there to promote peace._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youtubers.



OMGosh! My life depends on the Beiber!!???!!

Just when I thought life was worth living.

I'm going to go drown myself in my toilet.

----------


## Sagan

> *hugging you gently, Josh*
> 
> I'm sorry you mother is struggling. I lost my dad to lung cancer. It's really tough to lose a parent. My heart goes out to you and many of my other friends here who have heartache about their parents. Sometimes it's hard to believe life will keep going, but somehow we struggle through.
> 
> Pm me when you want to talk.



Thank you and I apologize for my overly dramatic post. But the situation remains unchanged. Thank you for the support. A lifes worth of smoking, while having COPD, Lung disease, and pneumonia. It's just a horrible combination. Life throws us curve balls all the time. This one though, I don't know how to play. Just to keep a smile and spend all of the precious time I have left with my mother. She's been better today. But the damage is done.

----------


## Chantellabella

First thou shalt take out the holy pin and lob it at thine enemy so he may snuff it

----------


## Sagan

::(:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



 :Hug: 


I hereby close this thread.


Don't blame me!!


I got it on direct order from The Big Martian Head

----------


## Sagan

Thanks for the  :Hug:  Cindy.

----------


## Chantellabella

Let us all join in and celebrate my martain victory!!

All hail Marvin the Martian as winner of this here thread.

----------


## Otherside

I don't know why the two of you make me feel like Star Trek and Marvin are having a galactic space war somewhere.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I don't know why the two of you make me feel like Star Trek and Marvin are having a galactic space war somewhere.



It's ALL about galactic space wars!! You think you puny earthlings are the only ones in the vast cosmos? 

I have a  cousin in Outer Centari who could whip ya'll's butts with 3 of his arms tied behind his back.

----------


## Skippy

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!  ::D:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

Surrender earthlings!!

----------


## Sagan

NEVER!!!! Marvin!!! you may have your suber whats-it called 3000. But I have a Federation type VI phaser aimed right at you!

----------


## Chantellabella

> NEVER!!!! Marvin!!! you may have your suber whats-it called 3000. But I have a Federation type VI phaser aimed right at you!



Sorry star boy....................you got a red shirt on! 

Let me go get a bigger laser.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Move it or lose it sister! 

 :bumping:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Move it or lose it sister!



Lose what, flame girl? 

Let me go get a bucket of water. I'll fix your little fire bug habit.  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Allow me to clear a path. No worries - just a little spring cleaning.  :Evil Banana:

----------


## Chantellabella

I ...................


have seen the light.............................



amen.....................



and the light is a sign.....................



it says.........................





I win.





Hallelujah!

----------


## Sagan

Squirt a little? Or squirt a lot?



Was watching a commercial for Mio that flavor stuff you squirt into water. Just for clarification  ::):

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 2121

----------


## Monotony

http://blog.boombotix.com/2014/02/18...tles-of-water/

Better start the clock on how long it'll take for someone to manage to kill themselves in a stupid way with these.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 2121



You found him!! I've been looking for CloHerbert everywhere!

----------


## Otherside

> You found him!! I'm been looking for CloHerbert everywhere!



He eat my pet badger. You owe me vet bills.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> He eat my pet badger. You owe me vet bills.



Question.

If my alligator ate your badger..................why am I paying a vet bill? Seems like there wouldn't be anything left to examine. 

I know.................I'll put myself in time out.

----------


## Otherside

Cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold cold like my mood thingy states just cold fucking freezing [BEEP] you britain this is why february is the most depressing month ever.

I really want chips. Pie and chips. mmmmm.

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 2124

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 2125

----------


## Monotony

Meh just feed them to the moose.

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 2127Attachment 2128Attachment 2126

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

Attachment 2129

----------


## Otherside

You guys are really getting worked up about this ice hockey match.

----------


## Monotony

> You guys are really getting worked up about this ice hockey match.



Usually I don't care for hockey but the stakes on a hockey game have never been higher.




> sturmwaffel 2 point : 4 minutes ago reply
> Dangit. Looks like we have to invade Canada.
> Â·
> WhatAmISupposedToWriteHere 0 point : a minute ago reply
> Good luck, last time we burned down your white house.
> Â·
> ipv6freely 1 point : 2 minutes ago reply
> Good luck with that.



Ugh uoh it looks like they wan't to lose again

http://imgur.com/gallery/Fqgxl3V

----------


## Otherside

> Usually I don't care for hockey but the stakes on a hockey game have never been higher.
> 
> 
> Ugh uoh it looks like they wan't to lose again
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/Fqgxl3V



Wait you don't care for ice hockey? But you're Canadian!

----------


## Monotony

O.o I think the real question is why?

----------


## Chantellabella

I am here.

I won.


I am not here.

----------


## Skippy

I really do wanna make pancakes but I feel so lazy right now....

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Was that photoshopped or did it really happen?



On a more serious note.......................



One Mississippi................



Two Mississippi..........................



Three Mississippi.......................................  ...



I win!

----------


## peace

Sorry losers I is the winner.

----------


## Otherside

Welcome back. And no, you is not.

----------


## Monotony

> Welcome back. And no, you is not.



Correct

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8beU-GwgDQ

----------


## Sagan

^ Bwahahahhaahhah  ::):

----------


## Monotony

Yep that's when you break the door down and pay for the damage instead.

----------


## Otherside

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8beU-GwgDQ



I saw that a while back. What I want to know is what he was doing outside in the first place.

----------


## Monotony

> I saw that a while back. What I want to know is what he was doing outside in the first place.



Putting his room service tray outside for them to pick up naked and without the door card just in case like an idiot.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> Putting his room service tray outside for them to pick up naked and without the door card just in case like an idiot.



A normal person would have put on a dressing gown or something when walking out into a public area. At least then, he wouldn't have had to walk down to reception butt naked.

----------


## Monotony

> A normal person would have put on a dressing gown or something when walking out into a public area. At least then, he wouldn't have had to walk down to reception butt naked.



Had to laugh when they asked for id though ya sure let me just plop it down on the counter for you.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I just have to ask.


Why is it ok to put your tray in the hall while you're stalk naked? 

It's like just common sense to not be naked while putting your tray in the hall.

----------


## Otherside

> I just have to ask.
> 
> 
> Why is it ok to put your tray in the hall while you're stalk naked? 
> 
> It's like just common sense to not be naked while putting your tray in the hall.



Mono shared the whole thing. Best laugh I have had in a long time. 





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8beU-GwgDQ

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Well all your images aren't showing up.

<img src=https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQM6GBOv_WtBtD2duVH_GUlhZMYuHnN6  ifajXlHPdJYwdUyA1Jb />

----------


## Chantellabella

Otherside, you're still cold?????? It needs to warm up over there.  Think heat.

----------


## Monotony

Not sure if retarded or really want's grandkids...

----------


## Otherside

> Otherside, you're still cold?????? It needs to warm up over there.  Think heat.



http://api.ning.com/files/kxOsEzy6ZB...Th/fire_01.jpg

OW OW OW TOO HOT CHANTTYYYYY!!!!!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Holy crap^

----------


## Chantellabella

> Holy crap^




Agreed.

----------


## Chantellabella

> A man received the following text from his neighbor: 
> 
> I am so sorry Charlie.  I've been riddled with guilt and I have to  confess.  I have been tapping your wife, day and night when you're not  around.  In fact, more than you.  I'm not getting any at home, but  that's no excuse.  I can no longer live with the guilt and I hope you  will accept my sincerest apology with my promise that it won't happen  again. 
> 
> The man, anguished and betrayed, went into his bedroom, grabbed his gun, and without a word, shot his wife and killed her. 
> 
> A few moments later, a second text came in: 
> 
> Damn autocorrect.  I meant "WiFi", not "wife".



That's just wrong. So very wrong.

----------


## Sagan

Yes. It's a bit OTT but I just copied it from another source.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yes. It's a bit OTT but I just copied it from another source.



I must be sick because I laughed my [BEEP] off though. 


But then again, I laugh every time I see the Dark Knight's arms and legs get cut off in Monty Python and the Holy Grail. The more the blood spews, the more I laugh. 


I also think Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds" is the funniest movie I've ever seen.

Go figure.

----------


## Otherside

Well this brings a whole new meaning to "crazy cat woman"

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

In the interest of mankind..........................





I am closing this thread.





Anybody have a door knob?

----------


## Otherside

Your name is in blue. Only I can close this thread. But I will grant your request. 

Closing it now...

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/LiQCW

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



That sounds serious. 


On a lighter note, once you earthlings destroy yourselves, I get to take over your planet.

Awesome!


It saves me a ton of money trying to wipe you guys out with weapons.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Attachment 2133
I am going to get a t-shirt with that on.

----------


## Monotony

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-26413101

----------


## Chantellabella

Just because it's Monday..

I win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

^The last one...  :Nerd:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

Winner, I am


Celebrate my victory, you will


*sticks out tongue, then runs like hell*

----------


## peace

:Busykitty:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

::@:

----------


## Sagan

SAIL!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> SAIL!!!



Wassail! 

Are there Vikings here? 


Anybody got any ale? Vikings get cranky if you yell wassail and don't have any ale to backup that toast. I think it means, "Drink up tonight for we pillage and plunder tomorrow" or something like that.

----------


## peace

:Car:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

:lalalala:

----------


## Monotony

> 



Well then you wont hear me enter and win then!

----------


## Otherside

:lalalala: I'm not listening I still win

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 2136

----------


## Chantellabella

And as Monotony, peace, Sagan, Otherside and all the others while away the hours battling over who wins this thread.............


I just cruise in  :plane: 

grab the win and cruise out  :Car:

----------


## Chantellabella

Oh yeah................



Nanny nanny boo boo!!  :Dog:

----------


## Otherside

So I decided to go buy something origin.

800 points=Â£6
1600 Points = Â£13

Hang on, that's more expensive than if I bought 800 points twice what the fucking hell is the point in that?!?!

----------


## Monotony

> So I decided to go buy something origin.
> 
> 800 points=Â£6
> 1600 Points = Â£13
> 
> Hang on, that's more expensive than if I bought 800 points twice what the fucking hell is the point in that?!?!

----------


## Otherside

> 



They screwed up Dragon Age 2 so much.

I even had to check the number twice to make sure they were being serious about the price and do basic addition several times. YOURE SUPPOSED TO CHARGE LESS FOR PEOPLE BUYING IN BULK EA NOT MORE THATS WHY PEOPLE BUY IN BULK

----------


## Monotony

> They screwed up Dragon Age 2 so much.



They cluster fucked Mass Effect 3 and everything else they've ever touched.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Ole!

----------


## peace

:Superman:

----------


## Otherside

:flyingpig:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

:bumping:

----------


## Chantellabella

I've paid my dues
Time after time
I've done my sentence
But committed no crime
And bad mistakes
I've made a few
I've had my share of sand
Kicked in my face
But I've come through

And we mean to go on and on and on and on

We are the champions - my friends
And we'll keep on fighting
Till the end
We are the champions
We are the champions
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions of the World

I've taken my bows
And my curtain calls
You brought me fame and fortune
And everything that goes with it
I thank you all
But it's been no bed of roses
No pleasure cruise
I consider it a challenge before
The whole human race
And I ain't gonna lose

And we mean to go on and on and on and on

We are the champions - my friends
And we'll keep on fighting
Till the end
We are the champions
We are the champions
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions of the World

We are the champions - my friends
And we'll keep on fighting
Till the end
We are the champions
We are the champions
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions

Artist: Queen Lyrics 
Popularity : 35312 users have visited this page.
Album: Track 2 on News of the World
Released : 7 October 1977 
Format : 7", CD single 
Recorded : 1977 
Genre : Rock, hard rock 
Length : 2:59 
Label : EMI (UK) Elektra (US) 
Writer(s) : Freddie Mercury 
Producer : Queen, assisted by Mike Stone

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

I don't know how to respond to plane crashes and fake tourism. 


Oh, but I win.  ::):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL!! I needed that!

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I want it!!! That's hilarious. I'm stealing it for a video. (hope that's ok)

----------


## SmileyFace

:flyingpig:  interesting emoticons. too bad i dont always have reasons to use each and every single one lol

----------


## Chantellabella

> interesting emoticons. too bad i dont always have reasons to use each and every single one lol




 :Hide behind Sofa:  one of my favs

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

So, Chanty, Sagan...you're Americans. Is the average news on Fox News really as laughibly shitty and reflective of what an idiot may say as it's supposed to be, or do they just save that for Christmas when there's some assination attempt on Santa's life. On order of Obama.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## SmileyFace

> one of my favs



I love this one lol: 
 :flower:

----------


## Chantellabella

> So, Chanty, Sagan...you're Americans. Is the average news on Fox News really as laughibly shitty and reflective of what an idiot may say as it's supposed to be, or do they just save that for Christmas when there's some assination attempt on Santa's life. On order of Obama.



Yes. 

And they are sponsored by erectile dysfunction and other amazing commercials that give you 5 minutes of how that drug will kill you, give you strokes, and lead to anal leakage. 

The real news? Well, that usually comes from other channels. (who also have commercials about feminine hygiene and anal leakage)

----------


## Sagan

> So, Chanty, Sagan...you're Americans. Is the average news on Fox News really as laughibly shitty and reflective of what an idiot may say as it's supposed to be, or do they just save that for Christmas when there's some assination attempt on Santa's life. On order of Obama.



I get my news from many outlets online. Our news media here is all bad. Some more than others. But Yes Fox "News" takes the cake.

----------


## Sagan

4K posts Cindy. Damn. You're on a roll  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

4K? How much Crazy talk is possible?

----------


## Chantellabella

> 4K? How much Crazy talk is possible?



Obviously a whole butt load!  ::):  

Good thing I'm not sane. I would have nothing to talk about.  :Razz:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 4K posts Cindy. Damn. You're on a roll



Yes, star guy................you have WAY more science stuff to post if you're going to even get close to that 7th star. 

And THIS time, I really do want a 7th star crown.

And a cake.

And a planet named after me. 

Mars doesn't count.

----------


## Monotony

This is how they should handle people who text and drive.

----------


## peace

:bumping:

----------


## Chantellabella

> This is how they should handle people who text and drive.



I can barely text and sit. I can't even imagine how people text and drive.


Is that a power ranger? 



Where do they park those really big robot things? 



I mean, wouldn't somebody notice an 8 story robot thing in a garage somewhere?



Do they still even have the giant robot things?



 ::):

----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/vQhJQ



Attachment 2139

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> 



https://www.facebook.com/JustinBieberforpresident1

 :Mega Shock:

----------


## Monotony

> https://www.facebook.com/JustinBieberforpresident1

----------


## Otherside

> 



The scary thing is, that I think people would vote for him :/

----------


## Monotony

> The scary thing is, that I think people would vote for him :/



Exactly why I don't like democracy, nothing ever gets done. Or [BEEP] like whats happened in Ontario the last 10 years happens.

----------


## Monotony

That should take care of the biberites.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## peace

:juggle:

----------


## Monotony

http://www.damajority.com/best-man-l...-flying-dildo/

I wasn't aware dildos were generally sharp. I guess it's true that everything's out to kill you in Australia after all.

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 2144

----------


## Chantellabella

Agus is Ã© an buaiteoir dom.  DÃ©ileÃ¡il leis, mo chairde.

----------


## Skippy

Last.....
.....Post...

----------


## Otherside

https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/...49351528_n.png

THE WORLD WOULD BE IN A MUCH BETTER PLACE, STUCK UP PRICK.

----------


## Monotony

> https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/...49351528_n.png
> 
> THE WORLD WOULD BE IN A MUCH BETTER PLACE, STUCK UP PRICK.



That really should be a Trojan ad.

----------


## Chantellabella

OK. Move over violent people..................



Old lady here to take the win.

----------


## Otherside

> OK. Move over violent people..................
> 
> 
> 
> Old lady here to take the win.



And the younger, rather good looking teenager sneaks it, grabs the trophy, and runs off before old lady even notices.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> And the younger, rather good looking teenager sneaks it, grabs the trophy, and runs off before old lady even notices.



Old lady notices younger, rather good looking teenager grab the trophy, clotheslines her and then stomps on her a couple of times, before running like hell with the prize.

note: Old ladies are not all blind.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> Old lady notices younger, rather good looking teenager grab the trophy, clotheslines her and then stomps on her a couple of times, before running like hell with the prize.
> 
> note: Old ladies are not all blind.



Old lady is slower than younger, rather good looking teenager. Younger, rather good teenager is able to make a run for it before Old Lady can catch up with her.

----------


## Monotony

> Old lady is slower than younger, rather good looking teenager. Younger, rather good teenager is able to make a run for it before Old Lady can catch up with her.



Undisputed Supreme Ruler of the Universe catches up, trips them and climbs the nearest building with the trophy.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> 



Are you trying to give me nightmares?

It's just like, everyone else...yup, big cat coming out of the underground, totally normal for a morning, no, nothing new there...

----------


## Monotony

> Are you trying to give me nightmares?
> 
> It's just like, everyone else...yup, big cat coming out of the underground, totally normal for a morning, no, nothing new there...



Why would a cat give you nightmares?

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Sorry just had to.  :Tongue:

----------


## SmileyFace

:plane:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Sorry just had to.



OMGosh!!!! What kind of mind comes up with that??! Like whoever designed that video has a mind that could take over the planet. That was probably one of the most bizarre things I've ever seen. And believe me, I've seen bizarre.

----------


## Sagan

Oh Cindy there's yet more

----------


## Chantellabella

> Oh Cindy there's yet more



Oh my!! What the heck was his or her mother smoking when she was pregnant? That is not a normal mind thinking up those images.

----------


## Sagan

> Oh my!! What the heck was his or her mother smoking when she was pregnant? That is not a normal mind thinking up those images.



Ha ha. Indeed creepy stuff for sure. And one last one... Acid maybe? don't know...

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ha ha. Indeed creepy stuff for sure. And one last one... Acid maybe? don't know...



Yes, definitely a weird mind. My favorite is when the cows turn into like pillow puffs.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Sums up politics pretty well.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> 



What the...  ::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Keddy

Attachment 2155 Attachment 2156
Guinness got stuck on the backseat of the car today. 
"Help...?"
Dogs are amazing xD
 :Dog:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

And then the wolf said, "I'll blow your house in."

Then he did and all the pigs fell off the cliff and drowned in the ocean.

The end.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Attachment 2157

----------


## Monotony

> Attachment 2157

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> 



t
_
"It came out of you but we don't know if it's yours or not..."
_
Just when I thought I'd seen all the stupidity in the world.

----------


## Monotony

> t
> _
> "It came out of you but we don't know if it's yours or not..."
> _
> Just when I thought I'd seen all the stupidity in the world.



Well you know people these days can't even put together IKEA furniture. 
http://imgur.com/gallery/Nx9VdL8

Attachment 2158

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Then the baby bear said....................

----------


## Otherside

> Then the baby bear said....................



Attachment 2160

----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 2160




LOL!!  :banana guy:

----------


## Monotony

Personally I'd rather just write them as the next death.

----------


## Chantellabella

Aw man!! After reading the headlines, I thought the teacher was going to do something really hideous.  I pictured large pots.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

Uh oh some dumb [BEEP] brought a gun to a knife fight they're done for.

----------


## Otherside

> Uh oh some dumb [BEEP] brought a gun to a knife fight they're done for.



North of New Britain. 

What is this "New Britain" you speak of?

----------


## Chantellabella

And this little piggy went wee wee wee wee all the way home.


Doesn't anybody see the horror in this nursery rhyme? The pig peed on himself all the way home. Seems like somebody would have gotten him a pull up. Or a Depends. Or at least a diaper.

----------


## Keddy

Attachment 2161
I wants one :3

----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## Keddy

> 



Awwwwwww!!! What is that thing, Smiley?? I love it!!! :3
Dear God, I am dying of cuteness here!

----------


## SmileyFace

> Awwwwwww!!! What is that thing, Smiley?? I love it!!! :3
> Dear God, I am dying of cuteness here!



It's a baby sea otter  ::): 

I may see some sea otters tomorrow when I go to the local aquarium  ::):

----------


## Keddy

> It's a baby sea otter 
> 
> I may see some sea otters tomorrow when I go to the local aquarium



Take pictures of them plz!  ::D: 
I think I have a new creature to add to my favorite creatures list LOL

----------


## SmileyFace

> Take pictures of them plz! 
> I think I have a new creature to add to my favorite creatures list LOL



Will do  ::):  It'd be awesome if I get to pet some of them. Omg I'd due from cuteness..

You never heard of otters before, Keddy?

----------


## Keddy

> Will do  It'd be awesome if I get to pet some of them. Omg I'd due from cuteness..
> 
> You never heard of otters before, Keddy?



Haha I've heard of sea otters before but I guess I don't remember seeing what they look like. Definitely not baby ones. Around here we don't have sea otters though, we have river otters which look more like this:
Attachment 2162

----------


## SmileyFace

Sheesh those river otters look pretty big. I don't know if it's due to that particular picture, but o_O I feel like sea otters are a bit slimmer than that. lol

----------


## Keddy

> Sheesh those river otters look pretty big. I don't know if it's due to that particular picture, but o_O I feel like sea otters are a bit slimmer than that. lol



They are pretty big. About the size of a medium dog. They're related to weasels, I think. The sea otters are much cuter ^_^
LOL we have a lot of weird animals in Massachusetts.

----------


## SmileyFace

An otter the size of a medium dog. That's not cute!!!  :Tongue:  lol. That's crazy though lol

----------


## Skippy

.......

----------


## peace

As usual I will just mosey on up for the win.

----------


## Monotony

> North of New Britain. 
> 
> What is this "New Britain" you speak of?



IDK I can barley decipher the language it's written in if it can even be called that. They seem to mention some "gunman" and then back track and say hes armed with a "knife" .

So IDK wtf they're babbling about.

----------


## Otherside

> IDK I can barley decipher the language it's written in if it can even be called that. They seem to mention some "gunman" and then back track and say hes armed with a "knife" .
> 
> So IDK wtf they're babbling about.



Knife that fires bullets maybe? Or a magic knife that turns into a gun magically.

----------


## Monotony

> Knife that fires bullets maybe? Or a magic knife that turns into a gun magically.



Then that would be racism against Mages.

----------


## Otherside

> Then that would be racism against Mages.



I saw an argument the other day in which someone got pissed and crying "YOUR OPPRESSING ME" for being told to go to doctor about back pains. For some reason, they thought they were sprouting wings. The internet is a weird place.

----------


## Monotony

> I saw an argument the other day in which someone got pissed and crying "YOUR OPPRESSING ME" for being told to go to doctor about back pains. For some reason, they thought they were sprouting wings. The internet is a weird place.



That person shouldn't be allowed to see a doctor.

----------


## Otherside

> That person shouldn't be allowed to see a doctor.



I can't imagine going to a doctor and telling them that you think you're growing wings is going to end well.

----------


## Monotony

> I can't imagine going to a doctor and telling them that you think you're growing wings is going to end well.



There's no cure for stupidity unfortunately.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

http://rt.com/news/ukraine-president...ates-bids-197/

Lol Darth Vader is running for Ukrainian president.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## GunnyHighway

Dad jokes at their finest.

----------


## Chantellabella

The temperature in Calgary needs to warm up soon. Your little "I'm feeling" guy is making me cold just looking at him.

----------


## Chantellabella

*shhh*

*whispers*

fyi


5 days

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Do NOT let that dog eat that kitten!!!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

I win. 


The end.

----------


## Sagan

Senhor Testiculo says otherwise.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Senhor Testiculo says otherwise.



Darn you and your enlarged testicle man!!!! 

I had this thread for 4 whole days!!!

----------


## Sagan

Ha Mr. Testies won

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ha Mr. Testies won




LOL!!!


I think Mr. Testies cheated. Just look at that fake toupee.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Oh why??

Why oh why oh why??

*shakes head sadly*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I love it!!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

You can't win. 


 ::):

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 2199
It's the guy at the bottom that has my favourite reaction

----------


## Chantellabella

:Razz:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Ironman

Some of these pictures are creepy  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

I win.



I dare you to defy me.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> I win.
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to defy me.

----------


## Chantellabella

Pillow fight!!!!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

SO uhh. what ya planning on doing with that razor sharp blade there?

----------


## Chantellabella

> SO uhh. what ya planning on doing with that razor sharp blade there?



That was awesome! Thanks for sharing it.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

*sneaks in*


*looks around*



*you guys are all sleeping*



*throws throw pillows around to mark my territory*



*leaves*

----------


## Skippy

>,<

----------


## Chantellabella

> >,<




I seeeeeeeeeeeeee you!!!!



I win.

----------


## Otherside

> 



Advanced telephone


Guess what happens if you toss it off a bridge...oh, and it only has about five hours battery life.

Ancient telephone.


Battery life lasts about a year, nothing happens if you throw it off a bridge, and it has snake. You don't need facetime or siri or any of that other shit. You can play snake. 

It's doesn't quite work for other things though...


Oh how convenient VHS. I'm glad DVD came along. I mean, sure...slightly problem with scratches, but at least there isn't tape everywhere all in a muddle.

----------


## Monotony

> Advanced telephone



Yep all my Nintendo crap is all beat up but still works perfectly.

Meanwhile the [BEEP] box 360 broke on me like 5 times within 3 years.

Gona buy a Wii U next week and play the [BEEP] out of Skyward sword windwaker and Twilight princess. Screw the PS4 and Crapbox I can already play all those games on my pc not that they're even worth buying these days.


Oh and the Nokia nah if you throw that off the bride it'll shatter the bridge and the surrounding terrain and create a giant crater.

----------


## Otherside

> Yep all my Nintendo crap is all beat up but still works perfectly.
> 
> Meanwhile the [BEEP] box 360 broke on me like 5 times within 3 years.
> 
> Gona buy a Wii U next week and play the [BEEP] out of Skyward sword windwaker and Twilight princess. Screw the PS4 and Crapbox I can already play all those games on my pc not that they're even worth buying these days.
> 
> 
> Oh and the Nokia nah if you throw that off the bride it'll shatter the bridge and the surrounding terrain and create a giant crater.



PC GAMER TIL THE WORLD ENDS! WE ARE THE SUPERIOR SPECIES!!!

(Except ESO, which has my doubts. Good game, but when you have to go on at stupid hours to actual get a quest completed cos it's bugged...well...)

----------


## Monotony

> PC GAMER TIL THE WORLD ENDS! WE ARE THE SUPERIOR SPECIES!!!
> 
> (Except ESO, which has my doubts. Good game, but when you have to go on at stupid hours to actual get a quest completed cos it's bugged...well...)



I keep logging on playing for like 30 minutes then getting bored. And my horse is so god damn slow.

Templar are op though.

----------


## Skippy

Goaaaaaat!!

----------


## Keddy

> SO uhh. what ya planning on doing with that razor sharp blade there?



I love this, thank you for sharing! So touching!  ::):

----------


## Keddy

> 



LOL, so damn true... Friggin Xbox craps out on me all the time... One of these days I'm just going to chuck it out the window and hope I can afford something better.

----------


## Sagan

> I love this, thank you for sharing! So touching!



Welcome  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

And the baby bear said, "Somebody is sleeping in my bed, and there she is."

Then they mauled Goldilocks, ate her intestines, and created an art piece for their living room with her bones.

The end. 

Now go to bed, children.

----------


## Keddy

> And the baby bear said, "Somebody is sleeping in my bed, and there she is."
> 
> Then they mauled Goldilocks, ate her intestines, and *created an art piece for their living room with her bones*.
> 
> The end. 
> 
> Now go to bed, children.



 LOL Chanty  ::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



You and your scared kid gif don't frighten me.


I got mojo.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> And the baby bear said, "Somebody is sleeping in my bed, and there she is."
> 
> Then they mauled Goldilocks, ate her intestines, and created an art piece for their living room with her bones.
> 
> The end. 
> 
> Now go to bed, children.



I think you just terrified whatever child you told that too.

----------


## SmileyFace

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Skippy

Whee!

----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/VqR8ItR

Well that's odd it does.

----------


## Chantellabella

> http://imgur.com/gallery/VqR8ItR
> 
> Well that's odd it does.



The comments under the picture are hilarious!!

----------


## Otherside

I thought I'd seen all crazy. Then I realized that there was someone who was willing to pay five euros for an apartment in Berlins most fashionale district with included wifi (cos it's a human right) and internet, and the flatmates must keep all animal products out of the fridge and leave on request. 





> Tolerant Lesbian tolerant you
>  Min Room Size: 20m Â² Max Rent: € 5
>  I, 31, am a good-natured open leftist* and openly feminist student of  history (HU) and am searching a cosmopolitan and anti-capitalistic  apartment to share with others in Friedrichshain/Kreuzberg. You need to  be open minded when it comes to other lifestyle models and tolerance  should be among your top values. Moreover it would be super if there was  already a washing machine that I could also use in the apartment.
>  I don’t like aggressions and power games, and so I’m searching for an  apartment that is 100% shared by women who are active against terror,  war, racial madness, fascism, chauvinism and US cultural imperialism. I  am myself a vegan and think that long-term living together makes sense  when absolutely no animal-based products find a place in my apartment.
>  In general I am easy to get along with, but must also be able to say  where the limits are and when I don’t want to see anyone. For me this is  part of an honest cohabitation. In the past unfortunately I often have  had to make the experience of putting up with people who stayed around  even when I asked them to (temporarily) leave the apartment.
>  In return for a room (20-30 sqm) I offer work in the household,  repairs and discussions (also therapeutic). Money is the lever of the  powerful with which I cannot identify with. But because I respect other  views, I would be willing to contribute to WLAN and electricity (even it  belongs to the fundamental needs of a person and thus MUST be provided  free of charge.)
> 
>  I’m looking forward to the “casting”.
>  Mona
> ...

----------


## SmileyFace

> http://imgur.com/gallery/VqR8ItR
> 
> Well that's odd it does.







> The comments under the picture are hilarious!!



The fox really does look like Taylor Swift.

----------


## Chantellabella

> The fox really does look like Taylor Swift.



I thought so also.

----------


## Monotony

> The fox really does look like Taylor Swift.



 Especially when you photoshop in the eyes. 

 I'm sure it's only a matter or time until she writes a song about breaking up with this fox now.

----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/yDVcq

----------


## Chantellabella

> http://imgur.com/gallery/yDVcq



And..........the day starts weird again.

Monotony, have you thought of having a cat scan?

----------


## Monotony

> And..........the day starts weird again.
> 
> Monotony, have you thought of having a cat scan?

----------


## Otherside

Chemistry revision... =(

Somebody American please toss a load of Reeses Puffs this way, please? They don't even bother to sell them here.

----------


## Monotony

To think this moron is going to make $250,000 for being a fucking dumbass.

Guess I should go lobotomize myself so I can make some money.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Chemistry revision... =(
> 
> Somebody American please toss a load of Reeses Puffs this way, please? They don't even bother to sell them here.



Those things are like crack. I could easily eat an entire box, which is why I don't buy them. I would definitely send some your way if I could! Damn, now I really want some Reese's Puffs. I haven't had them in years.

----------


## Otherside

> To think this moron is going to make $250,000 for being a fucking dumbass.
> 
> Guess I should go lobotomize myself so I can make some money.



What the-

That guy is lucky to be alive, trains don't exactly go anywhere that's not on the rail!

----------


## Monotony

> What the-
> 
> That guy is lucky to be alive, trains don't exactly go anywhere that's not on the rail!



Yep unfortunately the Conductor was able to knock him out of the way.

----------


## Chantellabella

I suspect we'll be seeing this guy in the next issue of The Darwin Awards.

----------


## Sagan

*The featured recipes include...	* 

	Pooched eggs 		 

	Mutt-in Stew 		 

	Chow mein 		 

	Chow Chow 		 

	Yorkshire Terrier Pudding 		 

	Maltese Shake 		 

	Cranberry Pomeranian Sauce 


With a side of cats-up

----------


## Sagan

*Today's Helpful Tip:*

----------


## Chantellabella

I win.

----------


## Keddy

Attachment 2267
Kind of an old picture but this is my kitty :3
I'm proud to say that I'm a dog/cat person. I love both. Yes, it's possible.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

I have a proposal to make.

Idiots should not be allowed to breathe, to preserve oxygen for intelligent people. Also, we should start blasting uber idiots into space. 

All in Favour? Everyone. Good. Measure passed. Please report the local idiot to the Protection of Inteligence Agency so we can start limitting their oxygen.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I have a proposal to make.
> 
> Idiots should not be allowed to breathe, to preserve oxygen for intelligent people. Also, we should start blasting uber idiots into space. 
> 
> All in Favour? Everyone. Good. Measure passed. Please report the local idiot to the Protection of Inteligence Agency so we can start limitting their oxygen.



Let me go round them up now. 


I may need a bigger bag.

----------


## Monotony

> I have a proposal to make.
> 
> Idiots should not be allowed to breathe, to preserve oxygen for intelligent people. Also, we should start blasting uber idiots into space. 
> 
> All in Favour? Everyone. Good. Measure passed. Please report the local idiot to the Protection of Inteligence Agency so we can start limitting their oxygen.



I propose that we just lock them in a concrete room. Then drop a fuel airbomb on it.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Which is why I'm annoyed that somebody decided to buy built in kitcehn appliances.

----------


## Monotony

> Which is why I'm annoyed that somebody decided to buy built in kitcehn appliances.



That is precisely why mini fridges where invented. Like hell I'm going downstairs when guests are over.

----------


## Sagan

*"That'll be enough of that."*

----------


## Chantellabella

> *"That'll be enough of that."*




 ::):

----------


## Skippy

I have to stop staying up till 6am x.x

----------


## Chantellabella

> I have to stop staying up till 6am x.x



Yes. 


 ::):  

 :Hug:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

In the interest of mankind, I am now shutting down this thread.


*turns off lights*

*locks the door*

*throws the key into the river*


Ah! It's good to be a winner.

----------


## Skippy

No, I win. =]

----------


## Chantellabella

> No, I win. =]



Hey! You weren't supposed to do that!

Now I'm going to have to lock up again. 

*putting on bigger padlock*

*calling the electric company to have electric lights turned off*

*putting up abandoned sign*

*putting mean guard dog at the gate*


I win.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Skippy

:rainbow: 
 :raining: 

I like rain...

----------


## Chantellabella

You guys are still here???!!!!


Let me go get a wielding torch. 


Obviously my locksmithing needs work.

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Chantellabella

> 




I'm a realist and a frustrated idealist.

yes, it could most definitely be piss.  ::):

----------


## Monotony

> 



Well that's definitely not Apple juice or sunny d.

----------


## Otherside

> Well that's definitely not Apple juice or sunny d.



No, it's piss.

----------


## Monotony

> No, it's piss.



Seems the most likely

----------


## Chantellabella

> Seems the most likely



Maybe someone should pee in a glass and compare it to a glass of apple juice just to see the difference.

Hey, it's research!

----------


## Sagan

anyone one see anything I dunno. misleading about this?

----------


## Otherside

> anyone one see anything I dunno. misleading about this?



Okay, WTF Alan? You can't just go around signing bibles like that. You're going to cause a whole load of people to start rioting over that one signed by supposed god of all universe bible.

----------


## Monotony

> Okay, WTF Alan? You can't just go around signing bibles like that. You're going to cause a whole load of people to start rioting over that one signed by supposed god of all universe bible.






Nah think I'll continue I'm in the middle of signing some Qurans currently.

----------


## Chantellabella

Technically, my friend Jesus can sign it, especially if it was his own copy. 

"This book belongs to Jesus (Martinez)," *would* be an accurate statement.

----------


## Monotony

I have found the species which I shall replace Humans with.

----------


## Keddy

> 



Awww! LOL!
It's OK, I'll love you, Mr. Spider!

Haha, I don't really love spiders, but that is adorable!

----------


## Chantellabella

Octopi, flies, and peeing in a jar....................


Yep.   I win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



It's the end of the world as we know it..................


And I feel fine.

----------


## Monotony

That lizard looks less then pleased.

----------


## Skippy

aslkdjkajfalkdjsflkjldgdkk! DX

----------


## Sagan

111,111,111 Ã 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321.

----------


## Skippy

> 111,111,111 Ã 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321.



Yeah that the hell are they gonna do bout that haha.

----------


## Chantellabella

The pigeons approve.

----------


## Monotony

The hell I just went to kill a spider only got it by two legs stared it in the face then spared it and wen't and dropped it off near all the stupid plants and the end of the hallway. I guess Humans have now gotten to the very top of my hate list.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



OMG I did that very same thing going about 25 mph. Rolled up onto the hood then me and my bike fell in the street. The worst part was I did it in front of my neighbors. I never heard the end of it

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Oh poor thing. It breaks my heart to see poor homeless animals.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 




LOL!! I love it!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Keddy

> 



Haha! Adorable!  ::):

----------


## Keddy

Attachment 2429

----------


## Skippy

This thread has got pretty random

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 2429



Yep

----------


## Chantellabella

> This thread has got pretty random



But only in a random sort of way

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

39

----------


## Chantellabella

38

----------


## Sagan

weep not for the memories.

----------


## Chantellabella

I win.

Game Over

----------


## Monotony

Sleep deprivation and a higher then recommended dose of Cymbalta and why the [BEEP] is there a dragon in my kitchen? 

Hm I wonder what dragon tastes like I bet it tastes like bacon

----------


## Chantellabella

> Sleep deprivation and a higher then recommended dose of Cymbalta and why the [BEEP] is there a dragon in my kitchen? 
> 
> Hm I wonder what dragon tastes like I bet it tastes like bacon



Um.  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Keddy

> 



Aww that is adorable. I love wolves.

----------


## Monotony

> Um.



What? I cant be the only one who's ever wondered what Dragons would taste like after slaying and cooking one.

----------


## Sagan

I took too much Ambien once after no sleep for a couple says. My be wat litteraly moving my across it's surface and there were many ancient african masks on the wall talking to me and speaking gibberish. Then It seemed like I was transported to Disneyland with fairy tail creatures surrounding me chanting and singing. I did finally wake up. or rather simply come to. As this experience felt more than real and that all of this was actually happening and I had a part in it.

----------


## Ironman

Woot woot!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## SmileyFace

pew pew pew..

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Long [BEEP] billion legged bug crawls around the corner and runs under the fridge well your sitting on the counter eating?

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Keddy

> Long [BEEP] billion legged bug crawls around the corner and runs under the fridge well your sitting on the counter eating?



Gross.

----------


## Chantellabella

Cut!


That's a wrap! 


Now grip person take this thread..........................get it all edited up......................................invite important people to the red carpet showing........................and make millions. 


Of course Skippy and Kay, we will all get royalties, morning talk show spots and our very own limos, right? 

Right? 


Hello?


*crickets*



Hm.



Ok. Resume thread.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Keddy

This is cute. Enough said. I win.
Attachment 2483

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Keddy

^Whoa, that is trippy as fuck... I feel like I just did LSD, watching that thing. Oh man.

----------


## Skippy

> Cut!
> 
> 
> That's a wrap! 
> 
> 
> Now grip person take this thread..........................get it all edited up......................................invite important people to the red carpet showing........................and make millions. 
> 
> 
> ...



All proceeds go to me!  ::D: 
None for all you. I'll be filthy rich and y'all be my servants.
It'll go somethin' like:

"Your grapes, my lord?"
Me:"Yes! Feed them to me!"

.....LOL jk I would neeeeever!

----------


## Chantellabella

> All proceeds go to me! 
> None for all you. I'll be filthy rich and y'all be my servants.
> It'll go somethin' like:
> 
> "Your grapes, my lord?"
> Me:"Yes! Feed them to me!"
> 
> 
> .....LOL jk I would neeeeever!




Uh.


No.


 :Eyebrow:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Please explain.

Why is the guy inflating the large rubber raft in the store?

----------


## Sagan

It's a scene from grown ups 2

----------


## Keddy

> Please explain.
> 
> Why is the guy inflating the large rubber raft in the store?



LMAO that's like something I would do without thinking about the consequences beforehand  :: 
I do still play with stuff like that in stores fairly often. Very mature, Keddy, you're supposed to be a grown-up now...

----------


## Ironman

> LMAO that's like something I would do without thinking about the consequences beforehand 
> I do still play with stuff like that in stores fairly often. Very mature, Keddy, you're supposed to be a grown-up now...



Was the "inflatable" guy wearing a......sweatshirt?!   ::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Keddy

> Was the "inflatable" guy wearing a......sweatshirt?!



HAHAHAHA...! Don't get me started!  ::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Almost fooled me.

----------


## Chantellabella

87. I can read upside down btw. That's how I can read my children's books to my storytime kids.

----------


## Monotony

Well [BEEP] time to get stoned and drink myself into a coma for the next 4 years.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Well [BEEP] time to get stoned and drink myself into a coma for the next 4 years.



Don't do that.

----------


## Monotony

> Don't do that.



I'll be too busy packing and moving the [BEEP] out of Ontario ASAP I hear Alberta is nice this time of year. It's just the right distance from Toronto and the GTA now that they've decided they want to be Canada's Detroit.

----------


## Keddy

> Well [BEEP] time to get stoned and drink myself into a coma for the next 4 years.



I'm feeling like I should do about the same these days.  ::(:

----------


## Chantellabella

I win.

----------


## Member11

:first:

----------


## Otherside

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11

:Yes:

----------


## Chantellabella

*talking to the squirrel on my porch*

So I make this thread way back in 2012 called Last Post Wins. I thought, "I would put a post and that would be it. I win."

But then these strange people started posting all kinds of things in the thread........Snails with machine guns, funny language, pictures of snot. Well, I think it was snot."

See, all I wanted, Mr. Squirrel, was a place in my life where I could be the last post winner. 

But nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooo!

It didn't happen. 


I know, I'll make a first post wins thread.

----------


## Chantellabella

I just had a thought. *evil grin*

I have the power to edit the title to "First Post Wins!!"


Bwwwahhahhhahhhahaaaaa!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

Don't worry. I'm evil. But not that evil.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Keddy

Hahaha!  :: 
Attachment 2536

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. Those are funny.

----------


## Monotony

Oh good old infomercials  :Rofl:

----------


## Sagan

*That was thoughtful.*

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Keddy

> *That was thoughtful.*



Aww that is so nice!  ::):  Sometimes this stuff helps to restore my faith in humanity a little bit.

----------


## Chantellabella

Win!!


Win win win win win!!!



Yes.



I win!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

Two days of no posts. 

Oh no, Sagan..................that can't happen.


Now you all can stop posting in this thread.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Not. Happening.  :Tongue: 

Hey chantty. Guess who can lock threads? 

Yup. To be honest, I think this thread may be breaking guidelines somehow.

----------


## Sagan

So was it the chicken or the egg?

----------


## Monotony

You all lose yet again

----------


## Chantellabella

> You all lose yet again



Uh.



No. 


*evil grin*

----------


## Monotony

Uh.

Yes.

*Blood and Fire*

----------


## Sagan

Uh.

No.

*Flood and Bire*

----------


## Chantellabella

Alan, Alan, Alan *shakes head*

Josh, Josh, Josh *shakes head again*


Haven't you boys figured out that I am the most competitive person on the entire planet? You will lose this competition.


It's just the way the world works. I win. You two go home with the consolation prize.

----------


## Monotony

Like I keep saying I win.

Otherside now has my permission to lock this thread.  :bam:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Like I keep saying I win.
> 
> Otherside now has my permission to lock this thread.



You might be the Undisputed Supreme Ruler of the Universe, but I know Otherside and there is no way in Hell that she takes orders from people. In fact, you'll be lucky if she doesn't shred your membership card into a million jagged pieces and then spreads it across the ocean. 


Ok. Maybe she won't do that specifically, but I know she will definitely say, "no!"


Kay, on the other hand....................... 

The quiet ones are always the most devious.  ::): 


Let me go bake Jerry a cupcake.


Hey! Nobody said sucking up was against the rules.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

llllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssss  sssssssssstttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!


*end zone dance*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Blushy

What's the prize if I win?

----------


## Monotony

> What's the prize if I win?



A slightly used Ipad?

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Just like a kid in a candy store.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Why?


Oh, why?

----------


## Otherside

4chan and tumblr sitting in a tree
K-I-S-S-I-N-G

----------


## Monotony

> 4chan and tumblr sitting in a tree
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G



Nah it goes more like this

----------


## GunnyHighway

Yer a lizard, Harry!

----------


## Chantellabella

My son had an iguana. 

The thing hated me.


Would throw itself against the cage, lunging toward me. 

I guess it was hate at first sight because I can't remember doing anything to it.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



This is my spot.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Keddy

> Yer a lizard, Harry!



LMAO  ::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Monotony,

Why do we need to go to space?

----------


## Sagan

Because it's the frontier of the Final kind!

----------


## Keddy

I don't need to go to outer space, because my brain is lost up there most of the time anyway  ::

----------


## Otherside

I'm watching tumblr decide to raid 4chan by posting gay porn and I'm laughing so hard because they're complete idiots, I mean like, 4chan is full of damn porn I mean jeez:

4chan : Hey, did you notice the porn was milder today?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Because it's the frontier of the Final kind!



Oh!


Ok. 


And Otherside......................what in the heck are you talking about??!!!

What's milder porn? Keeping their clothes on?

----------


## Monotony

> I'm watching tumblr decide to raid 4chan by posting gay porn and I'm laughing so hard because they're complete idiots, I mean like, 4chan is full of damn porn I mean jeez:
> 
> 4chan : Hey, did you notice the porn was milder today?



Well of course they're complete idiots, it's tumblr after all.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> Well of course they're complete idiots, it's tumblr after all.



Idiots with a sense of moral superiority, it seems

----------


## Monotony

> Idiots with a sense of moral superiority, it seems



They always do. 


In other news I somewhat want to drink this it just sounds tasty. Fire and Blood? That sounds downright delicious.

----------


## Otherside

> They always do. 
> 
> 
> In other news I somewhat want to drink this it just sounds tasty. Fire and Blood? That sounds downright delicious.



OMG drink it! I want it!

----------


## Monotony

> OMG drink it! I want it!



Meh I could probably make something that tastes better with actual blood and fire.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I approve of that sentence. BA in English 1988.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

So I guess I win then. YAY! :Oh yeah:

----------


## Monotony

Xeynid 769 points : 7 hours ago reply
People knew the earth was round long before the 15th century. They knew that Christopher Columbus' math was wrong, and west was longer.
–
evilbookworm 316 points : 7 hours ago reply
Yeah, it bothers me people see Columbus as a visionary when in fact he was just a lucky moron.
–
LoneDirewolf 84 points : 7 hours ago reply
What does that say about the people who financed his voyages
–
JokeDestroyer 114 points : 7 hours ago reply
"Oh my god, here, take your fucking ships and GO already, get the [BEEP] out of my court."
Â·
Ezberron 22 points : 6 hours ago reply
Pretty much.


Ha pretty accurate.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Team Newbee wins The International 2014. Congrats!

----------


## Sagan

Don't think so Highwayman

----------


## Chantellabella

> So I guess I win then. YAY!



Nope.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Snooty cat or no................


I win!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Don't think the robot revelotion will be happening any day soon.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Don't think the robot revelotion will be happening any day soon.



I have friends who pour like that! And yes..............sometimes their arm falls off.  Remember my friends are practically senior citizens

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I don't know whether to laugh or cry.

----------


## Sagan

I are still here Ms. Cindy! SO, whacha gonna do bout it? Herm?

----------


## Chantellabella

> I are still here Ms. Cindy! SO, whacha gonna do bout it? Herm?



First, give you a hug and tell you hi.   :Hug:  "Hi!!"


Now prepare to die!!!!!! 


Where's that laser gun? I know I left it around here somewhere. I last saw it when I was baking cupcakes. Hm.

----------


## Skippy

:Rain:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



We'll have no rainy days here, young man.  :Hug: 

Hey! Besides winning this thread, did I tell you my house got struck by lightning last week? It was like a bomb went off in my house. Of course it fried my TV video input portal (I forgot to use my surge protector when I moved) and a few outlets in the back of my house are toast. It was pouring raining, so no fire thank goodness. 

When it hit, I saw a blinding white yellow light and I was knocked off the sofa. I struggled to go upstairs in the dark because of course the power was blown out. I couldn't hear anything for a little while and everything was knocked over. 

I got my flashlight and called my neighbor to ask if my roof was on fire. Nope. She asked the same. So we're not really sure where it hit, but because of my damages I figure it was way too close for comfort. 

So now if I think it will storm, everything is getting unplugged and I'm hiding somewhere. :-) 

I have to admit..................it gave me another story to tell. My life is one big Cajun story after another.

----------


## Skippy

> We'll have no rainy days here, young man. 
> 
> Hey! Besides winning this thread, did I tell you my house got struck by lightning last week? It was like a bomb went off in my house. Of course it fried my TV video input portal (I forgot to use my surge protector when I moved) and a few outlets in the back of my house are toast. It was pouring raining, so no fire thank goodness. 
> 
> When it hit, I saw a blinding white yellow light and I was knocked off the sofa. I struggled to go upstairs in the dark because of course the power was blown out. I couldn't hear anything for a little while and everything was knocked over. 
> 
> I got my flashlight and called my neighbor to ask if my roof was on fire. Nope. She asked the same. So we're not really sure where it hit, but because of my damages I figure it was way too close for comfort. 
> 
> So now if I think it will storm, everything is getting unplugged and I'm hiding somewhere. :-) 
> ...



Yay!
and yay for story time too!
whoaaaa thats scary! I had a bolt hit just outside of a cottage in Windsor area once while I was standing there watching the storm. It went all white and the tree was split and ablaze.....LOL least it didnt hit mah house! yikes....! that's just scary O_____o

Thanks for the cool story and stuff. Yeah....no more rainy days.... :') Have I ever told you yer totally awesome??  ::D:  

I'm so happy that so many kind and awesome people have come here; it makes this place exactly what we set out to make it.

I'll try n' cheer up as best I can when possible.  :Hug:  It's just really hard for me right now. My injuries n such as well, but I went to the brain injury rehab clinic this morning and it went pretty ok. 

And what's this bout winning btw???? Now that I made this post here, I'M the winner! HAAAAAAAAAAA!  :XD:  

....lol

I'm gonna get better and go right back on my trip again!

----------


## Otherside

Skippy, you could even lock this thread and I would just unlock it and win. You can't win ha ha ha.

----------


## Monotony

> Skippy, you could even lock this thread and I would just unlock it and win. You can't win ha ha ha.









Attachment 2620

----------


## Otherside

> 



I still win.

----------


## Monotony

Nope shark hat you lose.

----------


## Monotony

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swzNE9-3TAI#t=375

Oh god not jenkins.

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. While you guys are blowing up water bottles, wearing shark hats and locking and unlocking this thread..................I have simply strolled in and won. 


*planting the flag that can never be removed from this spot*

----------


## Monotony

No problem I'll just grab a shovel or some high explosive and remove the spot.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Skippy

Meee!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Meee!




Nooooooooo!


Moiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Skippy

!!!!!   D:

----------


## Chantellabella

*Cruising through........................vrooom.............  ........................*


*Grabs the wins..................*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Noe of you win. None of you.

----------


## Monotony

That includes you.

----------


## Skippy

I win, dammit!!!! :raining:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I win, dammit!!!!



Gosh darn diddley doo dah, you don't!

----------


## Skippy

Yeah, I do! HUR HUR!

----------


## Skippy

Btw, I've become a zombie, so I'm-a-gonna eat y'alls BRAINS!! HAAAAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHblarrrg!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Btw, I've become a zombie, so I'm-a-gonna eat y'alls BRAINS!! HAAAAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHblarrrg!



I'll have you know that I organized the Zombie Apocalypse Emergency Alert Team at my last job and I am so good at killing and out maneuvering zombies, that you don't have a chance in zombie hell.

----------


## Skippy

> I'll have you know that I organized the Zombie Apocalypse Emergency Alert Team at my last job and I am so good at killing and out maneuvering zombies, that you don't have a chance in zombie hell.



Well, can't blame meeeee for tryin'  :;-):  huuuur huuuuur!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Well, can't blame meeeee for tryin'  huuuur huuuuur!



Your effort was futile!

----------


## Skippy

> Your effort was futile!



Haha....yeah, I knew it was, cuz I just couldn't eat anyone's brains....I'm too nice for that. I still like to say such tho.  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

http://gabegaming.com/

----------


## Chantellabella

> http://gabegaming.com/



Alan!!!! You made me almost wet myself with that!!!!!!

I often wonder if you need a cat scan.

----------


## Sagan

Wft was THAT?  :Tongue:

----------


## Skippy

Noooo idea'r!

----------


## Sagan

*Not a caterpillar.*

----------


## Chantellabella

> *Not a caterpillar.*



What an amazing photo!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

No.


Yes.



C.



What was the question?

----------


## Skippy

The question was:
If I were to tell you that the next thing I say will be true, but that the last thing I said was a lie, would you believe me?

----------


## Chantellabella

> The question was:
> If I were to tell you that the next thing I say will be true, but that the last thing I said was a lie, would you believe me?




No.


Yes.



C.


*evil grin*


(I know.............I'm a smartass)

----------


## Skippy

:XD:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 




No. No. No. No. No!!!!


You may NOT win this thread.


It's written in the ancient scrolls of Bobba la Bonzo.

----------


## Skippy

m'yyyyyes ah wiiiiill! those aint aincient scrolls btw, Bobba la Bonzo is a brand of [BEEP] paper for people who like readin' on the can.

----------


## Chantellabella

> m'yyyyyes ah wiiiiill! those aint aincient scrolls btw, Bobba la Bonzo is a brand of [BEEP] paper for people who like readin' on the can.



Maybe in Canada, but here in da great state of Texas, Bobba la Bonzo is an elected official. 


(not really. I'm just being oppositional and defiant)

----------


## Sagan

That's right Ms princess Chantella Bella You go with your bad self. But you will always loose  :Tongue: 

ETA: I made it to 4,000 posts. YAY!  :Oh yeah: Time to find science. My work has been lacking recently...

----------


## Chantellabella

> That's right Ms princess Chantella Bella You go with your bad self. But you will always loose 
> 
> ETA: I made it to 4,000 posts. YAY! Time to find science. My work has been lacking recently...



I'll have you know that I am only 55 posts away from the coveted 5000 addiction point. I'm hoping for an Anxiety Space coupon to any participating addiction recovery center.

I can knockout 55 posts in one crazy talk sitting.

On that note.........you will NEVAH!!!!!! win this thread NOR surpass me in stars!!!!!! Bwahahahah!!!!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Video games don't scare me, buddy boy! 

I have attack cats who will shred you on my command

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

And in the end there was one standing.....me.

----------


## Skippy

...and me. ;D

----------


## Chantellabella

> ...and me. ;D



No. 


Me. 


Me Me Me Me Me!!!!!


I don't recall giving you permission to be here. Did you fill out an application? Was it signed and notarized? Did you file the taxes? Get the permits?

I thought so.


Out!!

----------


## Skippy

D:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

Move over! 

Outta the way!!!


Lady with a baby!!!!!


*randomly shoves everybody out of the thread.*

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

I win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

I win.

----------


## GunnyHighway

.

----------


## Chantellabella

> .



.2

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL!

----------


## Sagan

I are for win times now thank you!

----------


## Chantellabella

*W* is for "Winning by a mile"
*I* is for "I is winning by a mile"
*N* is for "Not you winning by a mile"

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

A haiku about winning. Specifically, me winning. Ahem...

Once upon a time
I stumbled across a thread
I win haha bye!

----------


## Otherside

Nope, nope nope nope....none of you win.

----------


## Chantellabella

bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!


Win, I do.
Lose, you do.

----------


## Monotony

> Nope, nope nope nope....none of you win.



False space Jofferey wins.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## L

I win....now I really need to pee

----------


## Otherside

I win by most about of mentions. Top that two.

----------


## Monotony

Correct I am victorious.

----------


## Otherside

Ha ha ha...nope. Nope nope nope nope nope.

----------


## Sagan

Baby wombat

----------


## Otherside

How to watch for aliens using an Opossom.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Anything is inferior compared to the PC master race.

----------


## Monotony

> Anything is inferior compared to the PC master race.



PC & Wii U > Inferior machines.

The wii mostly because of Nintendo games not being available for pc. God if only Nintendo would just make games for PC. They're ridiculously good at getting all they can out of their hardware.

Unlike many major Developers these days.

And x32 bit needs to die already so tired of running into ram limits because few games are x64 bit yet. Don't even get me started on unoptimized games that run like garbage.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Alrighty then. :yield:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## toaster little

I win.

/thread

----------


## Chantellabella

Peek - a -Boo!

----------


## Sagan

Book-a-Peek!  Deesnid!

----------


## Harpuia

Hello.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hello.



Hi! 


Prepare to die, earthling! This thread is mine!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Win
Win
Win
Win

Win
Win
Win
Win

(just hum it to the tune of Spam Spam Spam Spam)

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

:mask:

----------


## Skippy

:raining:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## L

> 



I LOL'd

----------


## Chantellabella

I thought that was funny also.  ::):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

I google random things also and am amazed by the results.


Oh btw..........I win.

----------


## Sagan

Sorry to butt in but I ARE THE WIN!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Sorry to butt in but I ARE THE WIN!



Only in an alternate universe.

----------


## Skippy

.............

*yawwwn* .....sleepy win

----------


## Sagan

**

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> **



LOL!! I love it!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Wow! That was not easy. I've done that before and not had such accurate results.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



What just happened here?

----------


## Monotony

> What just happened here?



A vicious Human brutally attacking an innocent peace loving shark.

----------


## Chantellabella

> A vicious Human brutally attacking an innocent peace loving shark.



Oh.  ::): 



btw............... I win.



p.s. I like the new avatar. What happened to wolves? Or were they foxes? I can't keep straight you and Otherside's avatars.

----------


## Sagan

*1 down, 8 to go.*

----------


## Chantellabella

> *1 down, 8 to go.*



Egads!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

I F-Ing hate communication and employability skills. So. Godamn. Dull. Godamnit, there is only so many times I can go over "health and safety in the workplace", and it is not something that you can write three thousand godamned words on.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I F-Ing hate communication and employability skills. So. Godamn. Dull. Godamnit, there is only so many times I can go over "health and safety in the workplace", and it is not something that you can write three thousand godamned words on.



Sure you can.....................you can list all the bonehead things people say to each other in the workplace. Just spend a day in a government facility like a library. There's the wah-wahers who complain about everything, the goof offs who whine about having to do their job, the comic relief who take nothing seriiously, the hard workers who never stop talking, the quiet ones who either do things passive aggressively or just hide behind their computer screen, etc. Here, let me write your paper for you. I can write about 6,000 words on communication and safety. We had a guy stand on the very tip top of a ladder with only one leg actually on the floor.

----------


## Otherside

> We had a guy stand on the very tip top of a ladder with only one leg actually on the floor.



Oh my god. I'm going to be amazed if he didn't fall.

----------


## Monotony

> I F-Ing hate communication and employability skills. So. Godamn. Dull. Godamnit, there is only so many times I can go over "health and safety in the workplace", and it is not something that you can write three thousand godamned words on.



Wait you have to write three thousand words on something that can be summed up as "Don't do stupid shit".

----------


## Chantellabella

> Wait you have to write three thousand words on something that can be summed up as "Don't do stupid shit".



LOL! This made me laugh so hard!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony

> 



Seems about right. 




Seriously what is it with almost all of them owning apple products though?

----------


## Chantellabella

One should not shove an old lady out of the way, Children.  :damn kids: 

I win.

----------


## Otherside

I won't shove then, ill just politely step in front of you.

I'm British after all. We're all too damn polite.

----------


## Monotony

And I'll just use my rights as Undisputed Supreme Ruler of the Universe to skip to the front of the line.

----------


## Chantellabella

I told you not to bump an old lady!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Skippy

whee

----------


## Monotony

:spit:

----------


## Chantellabella

You put your right hand in
You take your right hand out
You put your right hand in
Then you shake it all about

You do the hokey pokey
And you turn yourself around

That's what it's all about!

----------


## Sagan

Two church members were going door to door and knocked on the door of a woman who was not happy to see them. 

She told them in no uncertain terms that she did not want to hear their message and slammed the door in their faces. 

To her surprise, however, the door did not close, and in fact it bounced back open. 

She tried again...really putting her back into it and slammed the door again with the same result.. 
The door bounced back open. 

Convinced these rude young people were sticking their foot in the  door, she reared back to give it a slam that would teach them a lesson. 

Just then, one of them said: 
"Ma'am, before you do that again, you need to move your cat."

----------


## Chantellabella

> Two church members were going door to door and knocked on the door of a woman who was not happy to see them. 
> 
> She told them in no uncertain terms that she did not want to hear their message and slammed the door in their faces. 
> 
> To her surprise, however, the door did not close, and in fact it bounced back open. 
> 
> She tried again...really putting her back into it and slammed the door again with the same result.. 
> The door bounced back open. 
> 
> ...




LOL! Poor cat!

----------


## Sagan

Note: no cats were harmed in the telling of this joke  :Tongue:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

http://www.superarrow.ca/







Hell ya


WHY ARE WE NOT FUNDING THIS!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

I winnnnnnnn

----------


## Monotony

> Monotony winnnnnnnns

----------


## Otherside

^^  ::

----------


## Monotony

> ^^







Gah they need to hurry up with the turkey and rest of dinner I'm so hungry I could eat a whale.

----------


## Otherside

> Gah they need to hurry up with the turkey and rest of dinner I'm so hungry I could eat a whale.



Dude, I have pizza sitting right here next to me. And god, it is good pizza.

----------


## Monotony

> Dude, I have pizza sitting right here next to me. And god, it is good pizza.



I keep meaning to order pizza but I keep waking up at like 11 pm and then sitting around thinking about ordering a pizza then I glance at the clock and oh 3 am oh well they're closed now damn. 

But #1 thing required for pizza is plenty of dead animal on it and a ton of cheese to stop the dead animal from falling off.

----------


## Otherside

> I keep meaning to order pizza but I keep waking up at like 11 pm and then sitting around thinking about ordering a pizza then I glance at the clock and oh 3 am oh well they're closed now damn. 
> 
> But #1 thing required for pizza is plenty of dead animal on it and a ton of cheese to stop the dead animal from falling off.



Somebody needs to start a 24-hour pizza delivery firm. 

I mean, 24hour supermarket, 24 hour mcdonalds...but no 24hour pizza?

----------


## Monotony

> Somebody needs to start a 24-hour pizza delivery firm. 
> 
> I mean, 24hour supermarket, 24 hour mcdonalds...but no 24hour pizza?



I know at least on Fridays and Saturdays. 

Imagine how much money they would make from people staying up all night drinking their asses off like my brother and his friends.

Or those that decide they wan't pizza at 4 am because there nothing in the house to eat that doesn't require cooking. I mean damn I have a bunch of cans of Chicken noodle soup only because it takes less than 2 minutes to make anything longer than that and screw it I'll just go hungry too lazy.


Better yet Pizzas delivered straight to you're door via drones.


I mean [BEEP] even Subway is open 24/7

----------


## Otherside

Wait, subway is open 247 where you live? 

WHY IS THE UK ALWAYS BEHIND ON EVERYTHING IM MOVING

----------


## Monotony

> Wait, subway is open 247 where you live? 
> 
> WHY IS THE UK ALWAYS BEHIND ON EVERYTHING IM MOVING



Idk about in Ontairo

But It is in Washington State Murica. A friend of mine works the night shift and just spends half of it sitting out of sight of the cameras stuffing his face with cookie dough all night I mean wtf. Meanwhile Cookie dough icecream seems to have vanished from the face of the planet in the Soviet Socialist Republic of Ontario. 


 :damn kids:

----------


## Monotony

Troll/Joke account or not you really do need to be completely insane to come up with this shit.

----------


## Otherside

> Troll/Joke account or not you really do need to be completely insane to come up with this shit.



I'm would have gone troll, but the trolls generally don't wanna be doxxed and don't make there picture there avatar, and there is some insane [BEEP] on tumblr, that honestly, nothing would surprise me anymore.

My guess? They spent too much time on tumblrinaction.

----------


## Monotony

> I'm would have gone troll, but the trolls generally don't wanna be doxxed and don't make there picture there avatar, and there is some insane [BEEP] on tumblr, that honestly, nothing would surprise me anymore.
> 
> My guess? They spent too much time on tumblrinaction.



All I know is crap like this makes me want to move to North Korea. 

And help Kim with his rocket program.

----------


## Chantellabella

Soooooooooooooo.....................it gets even weirder around here. I'll have to check up on you guys more often on this thread.  ::): 

Oh......


And I win.

----------


## Monotony

"Congratulations on your performance in the recent in-game Fury contest. Your World of Tanks account is now credited with your prize of one week of Premium time!
-Wargaming America"

Wait there was a contest? 

The hell? Ok then... guess I can't complain about winning stuff in a contest that I had no idea was even happening.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL!

I win.

----------


## Skippy

no.

MEEEE!!!

----------


## Otherside

> 



I got a beta of that. I really need to try it.

----------


## Monotony

> I got a beta of that. I really need to try it.



It's still basically vista with a shitty tablet interface.

----------


## Skippy

> I got a beta of that. I really need to try it.



I read an article about it that the one ya can try now is very invasive to the point it goes as far as logging yer keypresses  and microsoft's response to it was "well you accepted user terms when you pressed 'i accept'"

they  claim it's all to 'enhance the user experience" 
....yeaaaaah I call bullshit

----------


## Otherside

> I read an article about it that the one ya can try now is very invasive to the point it goes as far as logging yer keypresses  and microsoft's response to it was "well you accepted user terms when you pressed 'i accept'"
> 
> they  claim it's all to 'enhance the user experience" 
> ....yeaaaaah I call bullshit



Microsoft has had debatable TOC's for a while. It doesn't surprise that they've added a keylogger now. 

All the more reason why it's tempting to just move to Linux.

----------


## Skippy

> Microsoft has had debatable TOC's for a while. It doesn't surprise that they've added a keylogger now. 
> 
> All the more reason why it's tempting to just move to Linux.



I know rite! Fuckers...!

I dun think the finished product will have such but still....that's damn looow. I wanted to put Linux on my tablet but no can do cuz it dun support 32bit UEFI boot........>< supposedly it might eventually. They dun wanna put in the work to support it but many new tablets n stuff are coming out with such hardware. Kinda silly IMO.

----------


## Monotony

> Microsoft has had debatable TOC's for a while. It doesn't surprise that they've added a keylogger now. 
> 
> All the more reason why it's tempting to just move to Linux.



Don't forget the Kinect on the Xbone and how Microsoft provided customer info to the NSA.

----------


## Skippy

> Don't forget the Kinect on the Xbone and how Microsoft provided customer info to the NSA.



LOL!!  :XD:  they did??? Wow....fuckin' slimebuckets I tell ya.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL!

----------


## Trendsetter

:flower:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Men, check your testicles.

Seriously. Stop giggling.

----------


## Otherside

> 



 :Superman: I'll do it!!!

----------


## Monotony

> I'll do it!!!



Shame the [BEEP] hat the other day didn't shoot bieber instead.

----------


## Chantellabella

I win.


Gotta run!

----------


## Otherside

Sorry Chanty...but no win.

----------


## Monotony

> Sorry Chanty...but no win.



No I do.

----------


## Chantellabella

> No I do.



No. Read the fine print.



I win

----------


## Otherside

As shop bought frozen pizza does not have enough cheese on it, I need to win this now to make up for that.

Note to self, do not ever buy pizza again from Aldi.

----------


## Chantellabella

> As shop bought frozen pizza does not have enough cheese on it, I need to win this now to make up for that.
> 
> Note to self, do not ever buy pizza again from Aldi.



They make you bring your own bags and pay for shopping carts! Why on earth would you buy pizza from them? I'm sure it's recycled from somewhere.

----------


## Monotony

> As shop bought frozen pizza does not have enough cheese on it, I need to win this now to make up for that.
> 
> Note to self, do not ever buy pizza again from Aldi.



I avoid frozen pizza like the plague. It's a crime against pizza. 

Pizza pockets on the other hand are ok but still no where near as good as a real pizza.







I'm very pissed that Electronic Assholes took down the Bf 2 and 2142 servers. Ya... that's not helping you sell your pathetic $60 Cop DLC disguised as a new game. 

"Oh but a handful of crappy new modes and having the soldiers reskinded as cops passes as a new game these days!" 
At least not many people are falling for it this time since they've delayed it because it's [BEEP] and no one was pre ordering it. 


Oh no wait I just looked it's actually not even $60 it's wait for it.... $69.99

----------


## Otherside

> They make you bring your own bags and pay for shopping carts! Why on earth would you buy pizza from them? I'm sure it's recycled from somewhere.



You put a pound coin in for the trolley here, then you get it back when you bring the trolley back. Way of stopping kids from playing racing karts with them and dumping them in ponds I guess. 

But yup, they make you bring your own backs, or pay. New recycling initiative, apparently.

----------


## Monotony

> You put a pound coin in for the trolley here, then you get it back when you bring the trolley back. Way of stopping kids from playing racing karts with them and dumping them in ponds I guess. 
> 
> But yup, they make you bring your own backs, or pay. New recycling initiative, apparently.



Same, it's rare you see a shopping cart sitting out in the middle of the parking lot at the places that do it around here. Or people stealing them. 


Oh and I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Same, it's rare you see a shopping cart sitting out in the middle of the parking lot at the places that do it around here. Or people stealing them. 
> 
> 
> Oh and I win.



But you haven't lived until you face planted out of a racing shopping cart! 


Ok. Don't do that. *whistling while walking away*

Now children, do as I say and not as I do (or did).


And just for the record. It hurts. Big time. Don't do it. Guy lost his 8 front teeth. 


I have to admit it was funny watching him pick them up off the ground while crying. It was his idea.

----------


## Otherside

I'm never going to understand why people would go on the Jeremy Kyle Show, and air there issues on public television. Ugh. Human stupidity at it's finest. "If I go on television and have an argument there with the audience shitstirring things, I'll have a better relationship with cheating spouse and all we be sorted!"

Do people honestly think that, or are they just naive idiots?

----------


## Monotony

> I'm never going to understand why people would go on the Jeremy Kyle Show, and air there issues on public television. Ugh. Human stupidity at it's finest. "If I go on television and have an argument there with the audience shitstirring things, I'll have a better relationship with cheating spouse and all we be sorted!"
> 
> Do people honestly think that, or are they just naive idiots?



My guess would be money.

----------


## Monotony

Don't spend money don't spend money don't spend any money this mont.. and I found a R9 290 for less then $450 fuck. 

And.... steam halloween sales double fuck

And I need more food fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck

 :hit wall:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Don't spend money don't spend money don't spend any money this mont.. and I found a R9 290 for less then $450 fuck. 
> 
> And.... steam halloween sales double fuck
> 
> And I need more food fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck



Hey Alan! Don't spend money!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

I are win

/thread

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



 LOL!!!

Oh great.

You made me spew my snickers bar!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I are win
> 
> /thread



You dressed as a pumpkin for Halloween???!!

----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Win

----------


## Monotony

No no I win this thread. 

Correction I win efficiently. 

Not only efficiently but with a whopping 1263% efficiently.

----------


## GunnyHighway

<-

----------


## Sagan

edit LOL WINRAR!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Skippy

I can always close this thread n' say I win. =D

----------


## Monotony

Otherside tried that already it didn't change the fact that

----------


## Chantellabella

> I can always close this thread n' say I win. =D



Yes, but then Monotony, Sagan, Otherside and the rest of us will keep making more threads. And more threads And even more threads! Until you can't keep up with locking them. It will be a Last Post Wins spam nightmare where Monotony has put so many gifs that have no earthly connection to a last post wins, that the threads will overcome the entire forum. It will be one giant gif of an eyeball staring right at you. 

*innocently bats eyelids like the cat in Shrek* Now you don't want that, do you? 

*evil snicker*

----------


## Otherside

> I can always close this thread n' say I win. =D



Mods can post in locked threads You will never win :Superman: 





> Otherside tried that already it didn't change the fact that



Kay wouldn't let me lock it completely. =(

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> Mods can post in locked threads You will never win
> 
> 
> 
> Kay wouldn't let me lock it completely. =(

----------


## Skippy

> Yes, but then Monotony, Sagan, Otherside and the rest of us will keep making more threads. And more threads And even more threads! Until you can't keep up with locking them. It will be a Last Post Wins spam nightmare where Monotony has put so many gifs that have no earthly connection to a last post wins, that the threads will overcome the entire forum. It will be one giant gif of an eyeball staring right at you. 
> 
> *innocently bats eyelids like the cat in Shrek* Now you don't want that, do you? 
> 
> *evil snicker*



LOL! I guess that's true. So y'know this'll go on forever. Our future generations will have to continue it as well





> Mods can post in locked threads You will never win
> 
> Kay wouldn't let me lock it completely. =(



Ooooh so thats why I had the option to post in a thread that was locked n' thought that maybe they forgot to lock it. 
Naw she never would. Ah well.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> LOL! I guess that's true. So y'know this'll go on forever. Our future generations will have to continue it as well



this is the thread that never ends..................yes it goes on and on my friend........................some people started writing it not know what it was..................they wrote it just because it was a thread that never ends...................yes it goes on and on my friend....................some people.....................................

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Yes.........................the random gifs.............................boggles the mind.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I so understand. 

Try having 7 of them blocking your way to the bathroom.

----------


## Otherside

I just found out my neighbor pours the milk into the cup before the tea  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Monotony

> I just found out my neighbor pours the milk into the cup before the tea

----------


## Chantellabella

> I just found out my neighbor pours the milk into the cup before the tea







> 



Ok. Otherside. I have to admit Alan's gif is funny. 

Also guess what my friend, I pour the milk into the cup before I pour in my coffee. Saves on stirring.

----------


## Monotony

Nice I guess they did manage to make enough money to fund a second one. Basically just Nazis at the center of the earth but with Lizard Hitler and T-rexs but still probably can't be as hilariously bad as that one.

----------


## Monotony

I swear it's almost as if ubisoft has decided to go balls to the wall on challenging EA for it's title of shittiest company. 



http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/1...les-off-steam/

----------


## Otherside

> Ok. Otherside. I have to admit Alan's gif is funny. 
> 
> Also guess what my friend, I pour the milk into the cup before I pour in my coffee. Saves on stirring.



You're allowed to do that with coffee. It's not sacred. Tea is.

----------


## Monotony

> You're allowed to do that with coffee. It's not sacred. Tea is.



I'm still awake don't think you can just steal my win.

----------


## Otherside

> I'm still awake don't think you can just steal my win.



I just woke up I've got the whole day here whilst I guess it's some ridiculous hour at night for you guys.

----------


## Monotony

> I just woke up I've got the whole day here whilst I guess it's some ridiculous hour at night for you guys.



I've got like 6 cases of soda, 8 toblerones a huge bag of chips, some left over pizza and fridge filled with other health food and like 900 cans of soup and it's Blizzcon weekend I'm not going to sleep any time soon. More importantly they finally announced legacy of the void.

They're also apparently copying TF 2... well k whatever.

----------


## Otherside

> I've got like 6 cases of soda, 8 toblerones a huge bag of chips, some left over pizza and fridge filled with other health food and like 900 cans of soup and it's Blizzcon weekend I'm not going to sleep any time soon. More importantly they finally announced legacy of the void.
> 
> They're also apparently copying TF 2... well k whatever.



Oh good, it's blizzcon weekend. I keep getting sent emails trying to sell me a ticket to that. I suppose looking at all the people dressing up at dranei or what have you will be amusing to watch though.

----------


## Monotony

> Oh good, it's blizzcon weekend. I keep getting sent emails trying to sell me a ticket to that. I suppose looking at all the people dressing up at dranei or what have you will be amusing to watch though.



Oh I didn't even watch the cosplay competition or the "talent" competition that [BEEP] was just cringe worthy.  Was fun watching people get butt hurt over the comedian they hired to host it this year though.

Ended up just watching the Overwatch announcement (Seriously it's literally a reskinned TF2) and the south korean robots well waiting for them to hurry up and get onto talking about LotV.

----------


## Otherside

> Oh I didn't even watch the cosplay competition or the "talent" competition that [BEEP] was just cringe worthy.  Was fun watching people get butt hurt over the comedian they hired to host it this year though.
> 
> Ended up just watching the Overwatch announcement (Seriously it's literally a reskinned TF2) and the south korean robots well waiting for them to hurry up and get onto talking about LotV.



I googled it and it actually is. Greattttt. 

I wanna know what Eyes of Azhara is. Everyone seems to think it's gonna be another glorified card game. That I only ever played to try and get the WOW mount. And I'm crap at anyway.

----------


## Monotony

> I googled it and it actually is. Greattttt. 
> 
> I wanna know what Eyes of Azhara is. Everyone seems to think it's gonna be another glorified card game. That I only ever played to try and get the WOW mount. And I'm crap at anyway.



Probably another Hearthstone expansion or raid.

Or possibly "the dark below"

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Skippy

> 



LOLZZZZZZ  :XD:  Did he have to use FB tho? Ya dun use FB unless ya want it public. @__@

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> LOLZZZZZZ  Did he have to use FB tho? Ya dun use FB unless ya want it public. @__@



Parents.

Really they should be banned from using Facebook, why is it that they never know how to use it?

Actually, strike that. Just get rid of Facebook.

----------


## Monotony

> Parents.
> 
> Really they should be banned from using Facebook, why is it that they never know how to use it?
> 
> Actually, strike that. Just get rid of Facebook.



Burn whats his face that invented it as well along with whoever came up with Google+ and whoever thought it would be good to combine it with youtube.

----------


## Chantellabella

I never could figure out why the world needs to know your every move.

8 am. Went to the bathroom
8:06. am Drank coffee
8:11. am I'm so wired!
8:15 am Went to the bathroom again LOL!
8:21 am. Drank another cup of coffee
8:24 am. Went the bathroom again!!??? I'm dying! I need to call my doctor.

Then 6 friends will post
Joe Bob
8:25 am. Oh you poor dear! I hope you feel better.

Sally Sue
8:25 am. Stop drinking coffee you doofus

Jimmy John
8:25 am. I found my keys in the litter box

John Boy
8:25 am. What was the question?

Ellie May
8:25 am. My boyfriend left me. :-(

Spiffy
8:25 am. I want some coffee.

----------


## Skippy

> Parents.
> 
> Really they should be banned from using Facebook, why is it that they never know how to use it?
> 
> Actually, strike that. Just get rid of Facebook.



I know rite! actually, now that I look at it again it seems it's probably just something made up. I bet you half of these pics like this of such FB stuff are fake. they easy to.  I dunno...the way it's worded somehow looks odd.

These days I'm learning to see right thru people and somehow this looks a lil too staged to me

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Blerghhhhhh i win blerghhhhhhh

----------


## Monotony

> Blerghhhhhh i win blerghhhhhhh



Lol nope




First world problems pc boots up so fast you have half a second to get into BIOS before having to try again.

----------


## Otherside

Any moment now, I swear, I am going to hack blizzards servers and wipe all traces of Rhonin off them. If I have to listen to his speech one more time, I will murder him.

----------


## Monotony

> Any moment now, I swear, I am going to hack blizzards servers and wipe all traces of Rhonin off them. If I have to listen to his speech one more time, I will murder him.



I was so happy when they killed him off... until I spent less then 3 seconds in Dalaran and his speech started. 

FFS every single time I go there he starts up within 5 seconds. It's literally the only reason I bothered buying the tabard that teleports you to the Argent tournament so I could do the already painful dailies without needing to listen to him on top of it.

----------


## Otherside

> I was so happy when they killed him off... until I spent less then 3 seconds in Dalaran and his speech started. 
> 
> FFS every single time I go there he starts up within 5 seconds. It's literally the only reason I bothered buying the tabard that teleports you to the Argent tournament so I could do the already painful dailies without needing to listen to him on top of it.



Blizzard haven't quite realized that now everyone and there mother can solo Ulduar, everyone is now turning in that quest. And off he goes, on his "CITIZENS OF DALARAN, RAISE YOUR EYES TO THE SKY". It's painful to hear, over and over.

----------


## Monotony

> Blizzard haven't quite realized that now everyone and there mother can solo Ulduar, everyone is now turning in that quest. And off he goes, on his "CITIZENS OF DALARAN, RAISE YOUR EYES TO THE SKY". It's painful to hear, over and over.



It was bad enough the first time. Now it's every god damn minute over and over and over and over. You can't even use the portal or FP or even hearth before he starts up.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> Lol nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First world problems pc boots up so fast you have half a second to get into BIOS before having to try again.



Woah! Almost had an epileptic seizure there, buddy! 

I win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Otherside

And Draenor begins. Watching the butthurt on the US forums because us superior Europeans got the expansion before them was amusing.

----------


## Chantellabella

Go..................

----------


## Monotony

> And Draenor begins. Watching the butthurt on the US forums because us superior Europeans got the expansion before them was amusing.



Well it's a known fact americans don't know how to timezone.

----------


## Monotony

Three hours in Draenor and so far not a single damn panda thank god.

----------


## Otherside

I'm not used to not being to use my dragon to fly. I completely forgot and jumped off a mountain.

----------


## Monotony

> I'm not used to not being to use my dragon to fly. I completely forgot and jumped off a mountain.



Yep... divine shield has saved me quite a few times already.

----------


## Otherside

> Yep... divine shield has saved me quite a few times already.



Paladin Master Race  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

Oh the forums. I have never seen anyone threaten to sue anyone for Â£50 before. 

I mean, sure, maybe on Judge Judy, but never an actual lawsuit. 

Actually, no. Someone please take Blizzard on Judge Judy or something, this is going to be hilarious. Fucking idiots who didn't realize that there would be lag/bugs/login queues on a new expansion.

----------


## Monotony

> Oh the forums. I have never seen anyone threaten to sue anyone for Â£50 before. 
> 
> I mean, sure, maybe on Judge Judy, but never an actual lawsuit. 
> 
> Actually, no. Someone please take Blizzard on Judge Judy or something, this is going to be hilarious. Fucking idiots who didn't realize that there would be lag/bugs/login queues on a new expansion.



I don't think they would be able to fit all of Activisions lawyers in the room. God forbid they took EA onto Jude Judy they would need at least like 50 court rooms to hold them all.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods...eview%3D&pUp=1

Well [BEEP] looks like I won't be getting to level 100 any time soon. Back to a skyrim that doesn't suck.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Well it's a known fact americans don't know how to timezone.



Yes, but we CAN transcend time, space and dimension in a single bound.

----------


## Otherside

> Yes, but we CAN transcend time, space and dimension in a single bound.



I knew Lucky Charms gave you super powers.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I knew Lucky Charms gave you super powers.



Darn! Now we'll have to put the UK on our "watch list."

----------


## Otherside

> Darn! Now we'll have to put the UK on our "watch list."



Next time, don't make your superpowered cereal turn the milk a disturbingly radioactive looking shade of green.

----------


## Monotony

Wish I had some popcorn the amount of stupid on the Murican WoW forums is hilarious right now.

----------


## Otherside

> Wish I had some popcorn the amount of stupid on the Murican WoW forums is hilarious right now.



General forums are bad enough usually. I read them when I'd bored. Now they're even worse after WOD.

Seriously, this is why I never use them. They're full of elitiest teenage kid "master raiders" "dedicated players". 

Who also decided to take a day off work on the launch day of a sub and want blizz to pay there wages that they lost...or something, I dunno.

----------


## Monotony

> General forums are bad enough usually. I read them when I'd bored. Now they're even worse after WOD.
> 
> Seriously, this is why I never use them. They're full of elitiest teenage kid "master raiders" "dedicated players". 
> 
> Who also decided to take a day off work on the launch day of a sub and want blizz to pay there wages that they lost...or something, I dunno.



The amount of butthurt is hilarious though it's almost as if they don't realize it's like this every single launch. 

In the meantime well it's down I'm doing something productive instead of bitching

AKA playing SC2 Mass Recall because SC1 was awesome. 


I obviously need whatever microwave they have because mine sucks and can barely cook my soup.

----------


## Monotony

http://hothardware.com/News/Ubisoft-...-Performance-/


Shovel sales must be doing well.

----------


## Otherside

> The amount of butthurt is hilarious though it's almost as if they don't realize it's like this every single launch. 
> 
> In the meantime well it's down I'm doing something productive instead of bitching
> 
> AKA playing SC2 Mass Recall because SC1 was awesome. 
> 
> 
> I obviously need whatever microwave they have because mine sucks and can barely cook my soup.



That is one weird way of having soup  :O_O: 

I don't see what all the butthurt is about. Most of them obviously have never played any other MMO's (cos it's only WOW that fucks up brah!!!!), or seem to think the calm people have no life, for some reason. 

I mean, jeezus, just go do something else for a while. If you're that upset about a WOW queue and lag, then really, you probably need to relook priorities. And it's amazing that "I HAVE A JOB I TOOK DAYS OFF FOR THIS" is even an excuse. Or that they think a months sub and a refund is in order.  (Not even a months sub they've paid yet. At the most they've paid whatever the equivalent of 0.29p is. (Probably less, everything is so godamned expensive here. Thanks Government for the VAT rise.)

----------


## Monotony

> I don't see what all the butthurt is about. Most of them obviously have never played any other MMO's (cos it's only WOW that fucks up brah!!!!), or seem to think the calm people have no life, for some reason. 
> 
> I mean, jeezus, just go do something else for a while. If you're that upset about a WOW queue and lag, then really, you probably need to relook priorities. And it's amazing that "I HAVE A JOB I TOOK DAYS OFF FOR THIS" is even an excuse. Or that they think a months sub and a refund is in order.  (Not even a months sub they've paid yet. At the most they've paid whatever the equivalent of 0.29p is. (Probably less, everything is so godamned expensive here. Thanks Government for the VAT rise.)



It's the same thing with those that [BEEP] about Blizzard being DDoSed and demanding they do something about it and insisting that they can because "but dey rich yo" 

They're just stupid and have no idea wtf they're talking about. 

As for the "I took time off work to play wah wah wah!!!" Well it's like this every single time stop being stupid and wait a week after launch before you take time off work to play it. 

Don't even get me started on sales taxes the HST here is extortionate.

http://teespring.com/keepondiggin#pi...=365&sid=front

Ha I'm so buying one.

----------


## Otherside

Arkansas is pronounced Arkansaw? What the hell is this? Like, Kansas is pronounced Kansas but Arkansas is pronounced Arkansaw????!!!

WHAT???!???!?!?!?!!!!!!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> Arkansas is pronounced Arkansaw? What the hell is this? Like, Kansas is pronounced Kansas but Arkansas is pronounced Arkansaw????!!!
> 
> WHAT???!???!?!?!?!!!!!!



Yes...........it's a secret language we Americans use. We think up the most bizarre ways to psychologically destroy other countries with these subtle mindblow tactics.  


Wanna know how to pronounce Tchoupitoulas Street in New Orleans? Or Natchitoches, Louisiana? Then there's Waxahachie and Uhland in Texas. Makes you wonder what goes on in Uhland, does it?

----------


## Monotony

http://i.imgur.com/dfBP5K6.gifv

White car did you not learn?

----------


## Chantellabella

> http://i.imgur.com/dfBP5K6.gifv
> 
> White car did you not learn?



 Oh, that's great! I love when people take an initiative to right the world.  ::):   We had a guy in the city about 3 months back who stood on a corner with a sign. The sign said, "Right turn has their own lane............don't stop."  I guess he got tired of waiting in that right lane for people to realize it.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

*pumpkin pie*

----------


## Chantellabella

> *pumpkin pie*



I agree.

----------


## Monotony

> *pumpkin pie*

----------


## Sagan

*How to Kill a Leprechaun*

----------


## Chantellabella

> *How to Kill a Leprechaun*



Wow!!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Very strange.

The cat is too.  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

I win.

----------


## Monotony

It's about fucking time.

http://www.zelda.com/majoras-mask/




Oh and I win.

----------


## Skippy

Blaaaarrrgg!!!!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

.niw I

----------


## Sagan

!esooL won era uoy tuB .ydniC sM yrt eciN 

I are win!!! YAY    “ヽ(Â´▽｀)ノ”

----------


## Skippy

Mary Jane loves me but I don't love her anymore.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Mary Jane loves me but I don't love her anymore.



I'm proud of you!


Oh, and me and the pigeons win. 
We're working as a team now.

The kiwi wanted to join, but there just wasn't enough room on the wire at the meeting.

----------


## Skippy

I got this today:

N' I faught collectors for it but in the end I stood victorious on the stacked bones and skulls of my opponents!
(It's the original 1928 Wildwood Flower, my fav song to play on guitar)

....well that's the way I like to see it anyway and for seeing it like that, I win this thread.

Cindy have you become the pigeon lady

----------


## Otherside

^Nothing better than the quality on vinyl disks.

----------


## Chantellabella

brmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................................  ..... :plane: 


I win.

----------


## Otherside

:Busykitty:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

:zzzz:

----------


## Skippy

There's Hello Kitty EVERYTHING...including vibrators. Yes, THOSE kind. D:

----------


## Sagan

5 + (- sqrt(1- x^2- (y- abs(x))^2))cos(30((1-x^2-(y-abs(x))^2))), x is from -1 to 1, y is from -1 to 1.5, z is from 1 to 5

----------


## Chantellabella

> 5 + (- sqrt(1- x^2- (y- abs(x))^2))cos(30((1-x^2-(y-abs(x))^2))), x is from -1 to 1, y is from -1 to 1.5, z is from 1 to 5



D) All of the above

Am I close?

----------


## Monotony

http://www.torontosun.com/2014/12/04...-schools-field

Of course it would be right next to the ghetto.

----------


## Sagan

> D) All of the above
> 
> Am I close?



Copy and paste into google. Just for you @chantebella  ::): 


This one is better

4 + (- sqrt(1- x^2- (y- abs(x))^2))cos(30((1-x^2-(y-abs(x))^2))), x is from -1 to 1, y is from -1 to 1.5, z is from 1 to 5

----------


## Skippy

Math makes my brain melt.....T_T

----------


## Chantellabella

> Copy and paste into google. Just for you @chantebella 
> 
> 
> This one is better
> 
> 4 + (- sqrt(1- x^2- (y- abs(x))^2))cos(30((1-x^2-(y-abs(x))^2))), x is from -1 to 1, y is from -1 to 1.5, z is from 1 to 5



Wow! Who knew that Math could be that useful and awesome!  ::):  

Thanks for sharing those. 

I'm still trying to figure out why A + B = C. There's straight lines in A and 2 curved lines in B. There ain't no way that you can make a C out of those two letters.

----------


## Monotony

God no wonder Megatron rarely kills him this [BEEP] is too funny. Now if only the first three live action movies didn't suck.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Well, I'm glad they weren't alive.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Brasilia

:freehug:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

The net keeps cutting out because Sky internet is so [BEEP] and it keeps interupting Doctor Who.

----------


## Monotony

> The net keeps cutting out because Sky internet is so [BEEP] and it keeps interupting Doctor Who.



Sounds like Bell oh $100+ for shitty ADSl? Going to cut out all the time for a few minutes especially between 12pm and 5 am. 

God I wan't some google fiber. At least I have unlimited bandwith now.

----------


## Chantellabella

I win.

End of story.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Skippy

WHEEEE! Absynthe is awesome it burns like fuckin hell tho

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

That would be some weird stuff.

----------


## Monotony

> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> That would be some weird stuff.



I win.

----------


## Otherside

> I win.



 :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Monotony

> 



 :lalalala:

----------


## Chantellabella

I win.

All the people of the world say so.

SÃ*, Cindy, tÃº ganas.

نعم، سيندي، يمكنك الفوز.

Sim, Cindy, vocÃª ganha.

Да, Синди, вы выиграете.

Oui, Cindy, vous gagnez.

ใช่ซินดี้, คุณชนะ

Ja, Cindy, gewinnen Sie.

Ναι, Cindy, κερδίζετε.

是的，辛迪，你贏了。

Haa, Cindy, waxaad ku guulaysan.

はい、シンディは、あなたの勝ち。

יא, סינדי, איר געווינען.

Evet, Cindy, sen kazandın.

Тийм ээ, Синди, та ялна.

Ja, Cindy, je wint.

جی ہاں، سنڈی، تم جیت.

Ja, Cindy, jy wen.

បាទគឺ Cindy, អ្នកឈ្នះ។

അതെ, മുന്പും, നിങ്ങൾ വിജയിച്ചു.

SÃ¬, Cindy, si vince.

હા, સિન્ડી, તમે જીતી.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Yes, but the entire world decided.

That negates your boycott.  ::):

----------


## Monotony

Problem solved I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Problem solved I win.



A man after my own heart. I once blew up the Earth because it was blocking my view of Venus.

----------


## Otherside

> 



I have threatened to lock this thread so many times, and have actually locked this thread, that I'm sure threatening to lock this thread if no-one lets me win won't work. 

Plus, Skippy posts on here and I can't keep him out. 

What do you say, Skip? You and me, last post wins, deathmatch  :fight:

----------


## Monotony

> What do you say, Skip? You and me, last post wins, deathmatch

----------


## Sagan

*the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog*

----------


## Chantellabella

> *the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog*



I thought he was brushing him.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



you can't allow it!!!

Then they would win. We mustn't let the those dictators push us around. Us lowly peasants can win this..............or rather I can win this.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Well, he's sad because someone is getting ready to bite his head off.

----------


## Monotony

Lol nope Glorious leader wins currently. 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/sony-can...view-1.2876651

Everyone gather round to laugh at sony.

----------


## Chantellabella

Where's my tablet cord? Anybody know?

On a different note.................

In the interest of mankind, I am officially claiming this thread as won................by me.........................forever.

----------


## Monotony

Nope everyone but me loses.

----------


## Otherside

I am sorry guys, but this thread can only be won by one person. 

_Moi._

----------


## Sagan

What does the fox say!? " LAO OO OO OO OO OOSE, LAOO OOO OOOSE, LA OO OO OO OOSE." What does the fox say!?

----------


## Monotony

> I am sorry guys, but this thread can only be won by one person. 
> 
> _Monotony._

----------


## Sagan

HA Mono Tony shall not win this glory. Only the great Carl Sagan can win. Now, bow to your new leader!

----------


## Chantellabella

All of you have gone insane. I am the true last post wins leader and I will make you all bow down to my greatness!

----------


## Otherside

No. I win.

----------


## Monotony

> No. I win.





also lol

----------


## Otherside

> also lol



People get way to upset over video games, I've noticed. Particularly MMO's. 

Jesus, it's just a game. Calm down. Breathe.

----------


## Chantellabella

Look Otherside and Monotony!!!!! A video game! Come see!! Just for youi!!! You can have it! It's in a box. Over there. Yes, that box. Oh, dont worry that the box looks like a cage. It's just its design. Go ahead. Go get it. Yes, keep going. You're almost there. Just a few more steps......................


I win.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> Look Otherside and Monotony!!!!! A video game! Come see!! Just for youi!!! You can have it! It's in a box. Over there. Yes, that box. Oh, dont worry that the box looks like a cage. It's just its design. Go ahead. Go get it. Yes, keep going. You're almost there. Just a few more steps......................
> 
> 
> I win.



Given that all my games are downloaded, I won't bite.

You still don't win.

----------


## Monotony

> Given that all my games are downloaded, I won't bite.
> 
> You still don't win.



Correct because I win.

Besides I already have space spreadsheets installed. 

http://img.infinint.net/d/6543-2/Apo...Navy+Issue.jpg

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Those images of faces with food are kinda cool, but you still don't get to win.

----------


## Monotony

> Those images of faces with food are kinda cool, but you still don't get to win.



Neither do you dust cat has spoken.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I never find freaky food. 

I once thought I saw the Virgin Mary in my lasagna, but I was wrong.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

I win.

----------


## Sagan

coralmac rodenhad had monsterouse neck tie up stream.

----------


## Chantellabella

> coralmac rodenhad had monsterouse neck tie up stream.



Wrong thread "crazy talker"  ::): 


I win.

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## Sagan

And I win!

----------


## Otherside

Merry Christmas to everyone but Monotony who continously refuses to accept I win.

Also, Tescos is shut and I wanna buy Pringles. And no, it doesn't open until the 27th.

----------


## Monotony

> Merry Christmas to everyone but Monotony who continously refuses to accept I win.
> 
> 
> Also, Tescos is shut and I wanna buy Pringles. And no, it doesn't open until the 27th.



I stocked up yesterday mwhahaha I win once again.

My cat is exited and won't stop running around and piling her toys under the tree. Target had 0 pringels though wtf. 

She knows 1/3rd of the presents under the tree have her name on them.

----------


## Chantellabella

Happy Merry Christmas Holiday, my friends!!!


As a present for all of you, I'll win this thread and spare you guys the pain of trying to win.

Your welcome.  ::):

----------


## Monotony

http://i.imgur.com/NYkjcSn.gifv

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

Happy New Year My Friends!!!!


I will start 2015 with winning this thread.


That is all.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

See? Look how much I'm winning already in 2015!

----------


## Sagan

Here's to a new start.  Or [BEEP] tart.  Whatever.  :Tongue:

----------


## QuietCalamity

My new years resolution is to bust in here, guns ablazin, and win this thread.  :dance foo:  I did it!!!!!

----------


## Otherside

^I almost feel bad winning in that case, but nope. Afraid I can't let that happen.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Here's to a new start.  Or [BEEP] tart.  Whatever.



yeah, that's an unfortunate plate. 

Especially since they paid for that one.

During the years when I was at odds with my mother, I wanted to give her a plate for Christmas.............. S 8 10

----------


## Chantellabella

> My new years resolution is to bust in here, guns ablazin, and win this thread.  I did it!!!!!



Maybe you can shoot for 2016. 

*evil grin*

----------


## Chantellabella

> ^I almost feel bad winning in that case, but nope. Afraid I can't let that happen.



What does the fox say? "Oh, I'm sorry. I meant to say that Chanty was going to win in 2015."

----------


## Monotony

Oh right I completely forgot about this.

You all lose.

The End.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Oh right I completely forgot about this.
> 
> You all lose.
> 
> The End.



Since your memory is so bad, I'll remind you that I won way back in 2014. We've already had the celebration party and everyone went home. 

Sorry.

I'll send you pictures.  :Snack:

----------


## AO-JUN

.

----------


## Monotony

God never going back to that restaurant especially on New years not only was the food [BEEP] and not only did they change menu yet again and remove everything good they had. But it also gave everyone food poisoning.

You just woke up and are starving? You just sat down to eat dinner and "Surprise!" the food poisoning is going to finally kick in randomly for exactly 10 minutes and then go away.

"OMG YOU HAVE THE FLU!"

It's not the god damn flu you think every thing is the god damn flu. If it was the flu we wouldn't throw up once and than be immediately fine. 


God the restaurants around here suck these days. 

"Hey lets remove everything people usually order from our menus and than replace it with [BEEP] no one would actually come here to eat and than raise our prices! That'll get us more business!"

Like really their summer menu is basically nothing but wraps so no one ever goes in there anymore. I mean really who the [BEEP] comes up with these stupid ideas there's already a Taco Bell. Pita pit and a lot of other fast food places within like 4km that already do that for like 1/5 the cost and also have them made much faster to go so how could you possibly think that would work?.

----------


## Otherside

> Here's to a new start.  Or [BEEP] tart.  Whatever.



Of all the license plates he could have bought, that has to be the worst.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 





You're not going to stop me.....................even if you ARE the "Undisputed Supreme Rule of the Universe."  I'll get your little dog, Toto, there also. 

*evil grin*

----------


## Monotony

http://i.imgur.com/q42zxGt.gifv

If only it ate geese instead.

----------


## Chantellabella

You thought you had it, didn't you Monotony? Two days straight and nobody to take over.

You were wrong! *evil grin*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Aww! That little scoundrel!  ::):

----------


## Monotony

You all lose effective immediately.

----------


## Chantellabella

> You all lose effective immediately.



Alan, Alan, Alan................. *shakes head*

Haven't you learned that only the old and senile will win this thread? While you spend your time living life and only occasionally getting the chance to try and win this thread, I'm here with my plethora of cats, my comfortable shoes, and my finger on the "Oh no, you didn't" button, poised and ready to take it back. 

AND................... sooner than you think, I will retire which means I will have all day just waiting to push that button. I've even trained my cats to push the button while I sleep. 

Long live old people!!!! We rock!!

----------


## Monotony

Glad to see natural selection is still working.

----------


## Otherside

> Alan, Alan, Alan................. *shakes head*
> 
> Haven't you learned that only the old and senile will win this thread? While you spend your time living life and only occasionally getting the chance to try and win this thread, I'm here with my plethora of cats, my comfortable shoes, and my finger on the "Oh no, you didn't" button, poised and ready to take it back. 
> 
> AND................... sooner than you think, I will retire which means I will have all day just waiting to push that button. I've even trained my cats to push the button while I sleep. 
> 
> Long live old people!!!! We rock!!



Cindy, where on earth did you manage to get cats capable of pressing keyboard buttons? Thats one talented cat you have there.

----------


## Sagan

*Why you never answer the doorbell*

----------


## Monotony

> Cindy, where on earth did you manage to get cats capable of pressing keyboard buttons? Thats one talented cat you have there.



You're disqualified for being a skooma addict.

----------


## Otherside

> You're disqualified for being a skooma addict.



This one is no skoma addict. This one is offended you would suggest such a thing.  :Ninja:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Cindy, where on earth did you manage to get cats capable of pressing keyboard buttons? Thats one talented cat you have there.



Actually, they're quite adept at pushing, sitting, walking on, sleeping on, and generally "f"ing up my computer. Especially when I'm right in the middle of something.

----------


## Monotony

> This one is no skoma addict. This one is offended you would suggest such a thing.



Sure you aren't! No one believes you sneak thief.

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony

> 



How did you get a picture of my toilet?

----------


## Otherside

I HAVE A TALENTED CAT TOOO

----------


## Monotony

> I HAVE A TALENTED CAT TOOO



Pfft My cat > all cats

----------


## Sagan

Yall loose. Errr. You All loose this thread. Especially you Monotony. With your elf's and what not!

----------


## Monotony

> Yall loose. Errr. You All loose this thread. Especially you Monotony. With your elf's and what not!



I can't hear you over the sound of Elven Superiority aka I win and you all lose especially Otherside and her filthy skooma addled Khajiit.

----------


## Misssy

Shrug

----------


## Chantellabella

Booyah! I win

----------


## Otherside

I'm really really bored guys.  ::!:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL! That's great!  ::):

----------


## Monotony

> I'm really really bored guys.



The solution to that is to stare at all the game icons on ones desktop still feel bored stare at the list of like 200 games on steam still feel bored go try to find something to watch still feel bored go try to find some food find nothing worth eating still feel bored come here lose to me make me a sandwich then go take a nap wake up and still be bored.

----------


## Otherside

> The solution to that is to stare at all the game icons on ones desktop still feel bored stare at the list of like 200 games on steam still feel bored go try to find something to watch still feel bored go try to find some food find nothing worth eating still feel bored come here lose to me make me a sandwich then go take a nap wake up and still be bored.



For the one hundreth time, I am not paying Â£800+, travelling 8 hours on a plane, and loosing this thread to come to Canada and make you a sandwich.

----------


## Monotony

> For the one hundreth time, I am not paying Â£800+, travelling 8 hours on a plane, and loosing this thread to come to Canada and make you a sandwich.



Don't be silly you would have to make it and ship it here there ain't no food in this house I would know I just looked.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Don't be silly you would have to make it and ship it here there ain't no food in this house I would know I just looked.



While you two haggle over sandwich arrangements, I'll just step in here and win.

Carry on.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

I saw the link was Tumblr and just thought what the heck has Alan posted and then it was something normal

----------


## Otherside

Its too early, I'm tired, you're all probably asleep because you all live on the other side of the world, and I win  ::):

----------


## Monotony

> Its too early, I'm tired, you're all probably asleep because you all live on the other side of the world, and I win



Think again I'm always awake during the night mwhahaha. Seriously though [BEEP] the sun that shits way too bright and annoying.

----------


## Otherside

> Think again I'm always awake during the night mwhahaha. Seriously though [BEEP] the sun that shits way too bright and annoying.



It wasn't even light when I got up in the morning. It was still dark.  :Coffee:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> It wasn't even light when I got up in the morning. It was still dark.



God the Xbone needs to go on sale again I have the urge to play the Master Cheif Collection even though it's apparently pretty shitty and the multiplayers doesn't work and Halo 5 will probably be crap.

Because there's no way in hell I'm paying $450 to play 2 games they can take that price and shove it up their [BEEP] along with windows 8 & 8.2.


The xbone itself is worth like $250 tops and even that's pushing it.

----------


## Otherside

> God the Xbone needs to go on sale again I have the urge to play the Master Cheif Collection even though it's apparently pretty shitty and the multiplayers doesn't work and Halo 5 will probably be crap.
> 
> Because there's no way in hell I'm paying $450 to play 2 games they can take that price and shove it up their [BEEP] along with windows 8 & 8.2.
> 
> 
> The xbone itself is worth like $250 tops and even that's pushing it.



8.2? Why the hell do they need to release 8.2, I have the 10 beta installed on a virtual. 10s about to come out!

----------


## Monotony

> 8.2? Why the hell do they need to release 8.2, I have the 8.2 beta installed on a virtual. 8.2s about to come out!



Windows 10 is just windows 8 with even more crap and a 0.05% less shitty interface in exchange for more ads and xbone intergration.  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

*sneaks in*

*looks around*

*Alan is sleeping because he was up all night playing video games*

*Otherside is pouring over that essay that's due at 4pm today*

*Sagan is out taking awesome snow pictures to post*

*I grab the Last Post Wins trophy*

* I run*

*A large boulder is chasing me*

*I hop on a plane*

*I fight a snake*

*I get home*

*I put my trophy on the shelf*

*One of my cats knocks it over into the litterbox*

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> Windows 10 is just windows 8 with even more crap and a 0.05% less shitty interface in exchange for more ads and xbone intergration.



Solution to all that? Use a flavour of Linux, dual-run Windows if you absolutely must have it for whatever reason, or just use Wine.

----------


## Sagan

Oh dear :/

----------


## Sagan

Sagan wins!

----------


## Otherside

Otherside Wins, acually

----------


## Sagan

Excuse me guys while I get comfy, slip in and WIN! SO get back on the otherside, Otherside!    :Oh yeah:

----------


## Otherside

The Otherside is where Otherside always wins

----------


## Monotony

> The Otherside is where Otherside always wins

----------


## Chantellabella

I.......................

Am........................................


Winner............................................  ..

----------


## Monotony

"I need money"

Then become a loan shark

"Hmm that's actually a pretty good idea there's already a bunch of people that owe me money"

I wasn't be serious but ok go ahead long as I get a cut.

----------


## Chantellabella

I win.

----------


## Otherside

No, I win.

----------


## Monotony

> No, I win.



No you don't

----------


## Otherside

> No you don't

----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## QuietCalamity

> 



I love the woman in pink (front) cracking up and the guy in black (left) VERY SERIOUSLY not participating with the pants thing.

----------


## Chantellabella

Lets get ready to RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

You cannot have what you want. Only what you need. You need not win this thread. I however do. therefore I win it.

----------


## Chieve

maybe if i sneak in here and type really small no one will notice me winning

----------


## QuietCalamity

*sniffs* wait what's that? I smell VICTORY.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

God fucking damn it that actually looks really fucking fun.

----------


## Chantellabella

> God fucking damn it that actually looks really fucking fun.



question.

Are those little boxes supposed to keep them safe?

----------


## AO-JUN

.

----------


## Monotony

> question.
> 
> Are those little boxes supposed to keep them safe?



Phalanx vs snowball

Phalanx wins

Me vs this thread

I win.

----------


## AO-JUN

Winner!!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Give it up guys. I've won. There is nothing you can do or say that would change the fact that I'm the winner.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Even Detective Mittens will not conquer. 


 :superbear:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Why?

Why? And who? Why would a business do that? Accident? 

It makes me wonder if the other names are screwed around with.

*shakes head and walks away in amazement*

----------


## #01

None

----------


## Chantellabella

I 
.
.
.
.
.
. 
win.


Game over.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Nope

----------


## #01

0+0=15

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I don't care if you have an eyeball rolling around. You're still not going to win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Ok. That's cute.


You're still not going to win, but that is definitely cute.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## #01

This is the last post

----------


## Otherside

I could ban everyone on this thread so that I could win.

----------


## Monotony

> I could ban everyone on this thread so that I could win.

----------


## Otherside

> 



Oh, this thread. 

Eh, I will win one day. Even if I can't ban you all into oblivion.

----------


## Monotony

> Oh, this thread. 
> 
> Eh, I will win one day. Even if I can't ban you all into oblivion.



Oblivion you say? Fine so long as it's Apocrypha or Moonshadow or something.

Either way I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

what is C - B + A divided by the infinite amount of conversations that pigeons have on a given Tuesday under the overpass?

Correct! For 200 points

----------


## Otherside

> what is C - B + A divided by the infinite amount of conversations that pigeons have on a given Tuesday under the overpass?
> 
> Correct! For 200 points



Chanty, everyone knows that the answer is Peanut Butter.

----------


## Monotony

> Chanty, everyone knows that the answer is Peanut Butter.



Lies everyone knows the answer to everything is potato.

----------


## Otherside

> Lies everyone knows the answer to everything is potato.



No, thats the answer to other question, you know, whats the sum of Penguin divided by sheep.

----------


## Monotony

> No, thats the answer to other question, you know, whats the sum of Penguin divided by sheep.



No the answer to that is Kiwi.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

http://i.imgur.com/y2wdNzl.gifv

I really want to pet it. Getting mauled would be worth it.

----------


## Chantellabella

You're both wrong. the answer is derived from billions and billions of groundhogs.

----------


## L

Juice yummy

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Imagine what it must be like to be rear ended by the wienermobile.

----------


## Monotony

Attachment 2854

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## Otherside

Yahoo answers, dear god...

----------


## Monotony

> Yahoo answers, dear god...



That's a valid question sadly the only solution is purification by fire.


There's no problem that can't be fixed by a sufficient amount of fire.

----------


## Otherside

> That's a valid question sadly the only solution is purification by fire.
> 
> 
> There's no problem that can't be fixed by a sufficient amount of fire.



It depends what they were listening to. 

If it was the Beaver thing, then I'm sorry, but only dropping the headphones in lava will fix the problem.

----------


## Monotony

> It depends what they were listening to. 
> 
> If it was the Beaver thing, then I'm sorry, but only dropping the headphones in lava will fix the problem.



No in that case you have to give it 1000 lashes and then feed it to a pack of starving moose.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz sleep winning Zzzzzzzzzzzzz it's to ducking late and my stupid phone is autocorrecting everything. 
I'm going to teach it.swear words tomorrow.

----------


## Otherside

Also go away talk talk advert on tapatalk app I've already bought your unlimited broadband and the you delayed when your.switching it over. So annoying.

----------


## Monotony

...

[BEEP] I'm hungry now going to be pissed if I go downstairs and can't find any bacon.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

You may all leave you're bribes at the door.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

http://mind-over-media.tumblr.com/po...hitebeltwriter

----------


## Member11

I win!  :Razz:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Your whatever that is creature doesn't scare me.

I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

Evo!!! I've been noticing you lurking around. Last Post Wins needs Evo back!  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> I win!



btw.......................no you don't. 

*evil grin*

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Alan, I'm going to set you up for a cat scan.

----------


## Member11

> btw.......................no you don't. 
> 
> *evil grin*



So you think....

----------


## Chantellabella

> So you think....





Evil laughter only makes me fight harder. Bwwwahhhhaaahhhaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!

----------


## Member11

> Evil laughter only makes me fight harder. Bwwwahhhhaaahhhaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!



Two can play that game...

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> 



^That's just creepy.

This came up on my FB. 

I can't find it. 

Edit - I found it.

----------


## Sagan

Found it in under 2 mins. Hint, 20th row from top down.

----------


## Chantellabella

> ^That's just creepy.
> 
> This came up on my FB. 
> 
> I can't find it. 
> 
> Edit - I found it.



18 seconds. I can also find 4 leaf clovers. I first had to get my cat out of the way. He was looking at the screen like he was trying to find the 8 so I let him take a stab at it before me. He gave up and decided to pursue other things like demolishing my flower arrangement.

----------


## Monotony

> ^That's just creepy.





That eight wasn't very well hidden also you all lose.

----------


## Chantellabella

> That eight wasn't very well hidden also you all lose.




I defy your win and raise you a lose.

----------


## Monotony

> I defy your win and raise you a lose.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I can do some angry coffee drinking myself, buddy boy.

----------


## Monotony

So it turns out my Thumbnail > Knife.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

The whole world has gone mad. They are all arguing over a bloody dress. Is it "Black and Blue" or "White and Gold"? 

Dude, it's a dress.

----------


## Monotony

> The whole world has gone mad. They are all arguing over a bloody dress. Is it "Black and Blue" or "White and Gold"? 
> 
> Dude, it's a dress.



I don't care I just want to cut open their back and pull their lungs out or draw and quarter them that sounds rather stress reliving as well.

----------


## Otherside

> I don't care I just want to cut open their back and pull their lungs out or draw and quarter them that sounds rather stress reliving as well.



Try telling that to them over to "HOW CAN YOU NOT TELL THATS IT BLUE?" screams. It's possibly one of the stupidest arguments I've ever seen on the internet.

Actually, dont tell them. Just get them to shut up about it.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I do that all day. But I have 7.

----------


## Sagan

> I do that all day. But I have 7.



LMAO!  :;):  I love you Cindy. (friendly of course) It's ultimate cat lady level pro  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> LMAO!  I love you Cindy. (friendly of course) It's ultimate cat lady level pro



you should see me try to get in or out of my doors while blocking three or four. I've resorted to tricking them into which door I'm going to go through. I can just imagine they are running from one door to the next to outsmart my outsmarting them. I let them go out in the yard with me, but you'd think they're in solitary lock down the way they act.

----------


## Sagan

I would love to get another cat or two. Yes I'm a cat person. If it's not obvious from my profile album. When I was married we had the two cats. Bo and Lynx. Lynx being the white/gray part Siamese with blue eyes. We sorta let the cats choose us when we split up. Lynx was more affectionate towards me, and Bo her.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I would love to get another cat or two. Yes I'm a cat person. If it's not obvious from my profile album. When I was married we had the two cats. Bo and Lynx. Lynx being the white/gray part Siamese with blue eyes. We sorta let the cats choose us when we split up. Lynx was more affectionate towards me, and Bo her.



I have to admit that having the three older ones and 4 under a year has been fun. I've never had kittens of different ages before. The two 11 month olds rile up the 6 month old who gets the 3 month old started. Talk about being bad influences on each other!  ::):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> Try telling that to them over to "HOW CAN YOU NOT TELL THATS IT BLUE?" screams. It's possibly one of the stupidest arguments I've ever seen on the internet.
> 
> Actually, dont tell them. Just get them to shut up about it.



I know right? It's clearly Black and Purple.

In other news Spock died so that should shut people up about the stupid dress.

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony

> 



And then a cop drives by and shoots it. "Oh it was on the other side of a gate I felt threatened because I'm a [BEEP]!"

Also how dare you try to win yet again.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Ironman

I am stunned at all the cat GIFs.   ::

----------


## Ironman

> 



Fakebook status:  panicked  ::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Permission denied!

You may not win!

----------


## Otherside

Overriden. 

Otherside Wins.

----------


## Monotony

> Overriden. 
> 
> Otherside Wins.



Overruled I win.

----------


## Member11

:bam:

----------


## Chantellabella

That's it!!!!! I'm getting my lawyer to subpoena all ya'lls butts.

----------


## #01

-

----------


## Otherside

I guess I can't banhammer my way to winning. 

Oh well. I'll win without mod privileges.

----------


## Monotony

> I guess I can't banhammer my way to winning. 
> 
> Oh well. I'll win without mod privileges.



Oh that's convenient I woke up just in time to kick you off my throne.

----------


## Otherside

> Oh that's convenient I woke up just in time to kick you off my throne.



I cant be bothered to ban you for winning.

----------


## Monotony

> I cant be bothered to ban you for winning.



Give up already I can't be beaten.

----------


## Otherside

> Give up already I can't be beaten.



I will never give up. Accept defeat.

----------


## Monotony

> I will never give up. Accept defeat.



How about...... No.










Hmm Think I'll go kill some Nords and Delphine seriously most annoying character of all time even more annoying than Navi or Fi.

----------


## Otherside

> How about...... No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I turned off essential on Delphine. I mean, really? Parthanaax helps but he.must die. Ugh

----------


## Monotony

> I turned off essential on Delphine. I mean, really? Parthanaax helps but he.must die. Ugh



Yep I kill her any time I actually bother to do the main quest. I usually just get up to the point where she tries sending me to the Thalmor embassy to waste time and then never touch the main quest again because she's too annoying.

----------


## Sagan

I win. YAY!!!!  :Oh yeah:

----------


## Chantellabella

Yo! Peeps! I win!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I'm assuming they put the box of water to deter the cat from opening the door. It's interesting that he's also a tuxedo cat. My tuxedo cat, WhoDat has done things I never knew cat possible. The type of cat must have delinquent genes. He's always one step ahead of me. He literally beelines straight into my refrigerator every time I open it. He also opens closets and drawers.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

^ LOL

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

No no no no no!!!!


You may NOT win!!!


No!


Just no.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

Well that's a first in thousands of hours of gameplay that I've had a thief decide not to die.

----------


## Otherside

I'm trying to play TOR on mobile net. This is painful.

And my Guild on WOW wanted me to raid tonight. Ha ha ha ha...god, disaster that would have been.

----------


## Monotony

> I'm trying to play TOR on mobile net. This is painful.
> 
> And my Guild on WOW wanted me to raid tonight. Ha ha ha ha...god, disaster that would have been.



At least you weren't without power for 12 hours because hydro lines are bursting into flames in the middle of the winter. God this province sucks. Surprised no ones driven into any around here yet this winter though.

----------


## Chantellabella

The pigeons agree.

Jello IS a toxic substance.

----------


## Sagan

*Peep show*Attachment 2869

----------


## Otherside

Blerghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Monotony

> Blerghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Sagan

Attachment 2870

----------


## Misssy

going to watch tv

----------


## Chantellabella

> Attachment 2870



Sagan, that's gross!!!!!! You've ruined peanut butter forever for me.  ::):

----------


## Sagan

::(:  Here have some yummy cupcakes then  ::): 

Attachment 2871

----------


## Chantellabella

> Here have some yummy cupcakes then 
> 
> Attachment 2871



Ok, that one isn't so bad.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Bye my friends. I'm leaving the forum. Just wanted to tell those who have been my true friends that I'm going to miss you. I gave a few trusted people my email, so if you want to stay in touch ask Sagan or Trendsetter. They'll ask me permission before giving out the address. 

I'm just getting really tired of what happens online. People are downright mean when they think they are out of arm's length. Sad. But I've spent a lifetime of getting away from toxic people, and well, I just don't want to be exposed to the possibility of being in contact with mean hateful people anymore. 

This forum has been a real haven for me. I hope I was a good friend to some of you guys. 

I just wanted to thank you and to let you know that I won't be winning this thread after all. Oh well, I'm so competitive that the word "Last" wasn't going to look good as a certificate on my wall anyway. 

You guys are awesome! I just wanted those of you who were truly my friend to know that.

Later gators! 

Cindy

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

> Bye my friends. I'm leaving the forum. Just wanted to tell those who have been my true friends that I'm going to miss you. I gave a few trusted people my email, so if you want to stay in touch ask Sagan or Trendsetter. They'll ask me permission before giving out the address. 
> 
> I'm just getting really tired of what happens online. People are downright mean when they think they are out of arm's length. Sad. But I've spent a lifetime of getting away from toxic people, and well, I just don't want to be exposed to the possibility of being in contact with mean hateful people anymore. 
> 
> This forum has been a real haven for me. I hope I was a good friend to some of you guys. 
> 
> I just wanted to thank you and to let you know that I won't be winning this thread after all. Oh well, I'm so competitive that the word "Last" wasn't going to look good as a certificate on my wall anyway. 
> 
> You guys are awesome! I just wanted those of you who were truly my friend to know that.
> ...

----------


## Otherside



----------


## #01

.

----------


## Sagan

NO  :dont go:

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Kanye West getting on his Kanye Quest

----------


## Otherside

They news to introduce lanes on pavements.

One lane is for people to walk as slow as possible whilst snapchatting, and.another is for the people who just want them to get the [BEEP] out.of there way because they have about five minutes to get to town and back and buy food.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

0-1=12

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

Are those yours?

----------


## Monotony

> Are those yours?



I wish I could use more than one cat.

I could start an army.

----------


## Monotony

God I just need to start buying lumber and making all my own furniture can't find [BEEP] that isn't fucking useless, tiny, shitty and retardedly expensive.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

0

----------


## Sagan

Sorry 0 but you may not Шin

----------


## 1

Thắng Lợi

----------


## Sagan

lỏng lẻo

----------


## Otherside

No-can win but the Otherside.

----------


## Monotony

> No-can win but the Otherside.



False, you're on the otherside of the winning side aka the losing side.

----------


## Otherside

> False, you're on the otherside of the winning side aka the losing side.



No, the Otherside is the winning side. Duh.

----------


## Monotony

> No, the Otherside is the winning side. Duh.

----------


## Otherside

>

----------


## Monotony

> 






God I feel like playing destroy all Humans that game was fun. They really need to make a PC version.


Oh wait that's right the PC master race has PS2 emulators.

----------


## 1

No

----------


## Monotony

http://www.torontosun.com/2015/03/13...advocacy-group

What in the actual [BEEP] is wrong with people. Whats next cameras hidden in kids toys? Wouldn't surprise me with the amount of pedophiles these days. 

Especially in this [BEEP] hole of a province the entire government and all the school boards are filled with them.

----------


## Sagan

All aboard the nope train!

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

No 0.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> 



Him again? I still recall when he boiled an iphone in coke. The comments though - "You could feed children in africa instead of buying iphones."

Typed from there imac airs in a suburdan, middle class neighbourhood which they drove to in a Mercedes.

----------


## Monotony

> Him again? I still recall when he boiled an iphone in coke. The comments though - "You could feed children in africa instead of buying iphones."
> 
> Typed from there imac airs in a suburdan, middle class neighbourhood which they drove to in a Mercedes.



You forgot about the $10,000 crapple watch on their arm.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

That literally is Facebook. Its not even exagerated.

----------


## 1

.

----------


## Monotony

> That literally is Facebook. Its not even exagerated.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

None

----------


## Ironman

Oh boy

----------


## Otherside

Stealing the win

----------


## 1

Sounds like an interesting person..also Win!

----------


## Sagan

I are steal the win!

----------


## Otherside

I will always win this thread.

----------


## Sagan

NO. Side of the other. you are loose!

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Liv64

Game over! I win.  :bumping:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

Nobody can win but the Side of the Other.

----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/a0ImmFJ

Wow I really want a burger all of a sudden.







> Nobody can win but the Side of the Other.






Wrong but I am willing to accept your surrender.

----------


## Liv64

I have popcorn here.  ::D:

----------


## 1

Thắng lợi

----------


## Sagan

Lake Chaubunagungamaug....

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony

That explains skyrims horses.

----------


## 1

..

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

Seems reasonable.

----------


## 1

Hm

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

Jeremy Clarkson has been sacked from Top Gear. And so James May left with him. 

Damnit, show will never be the same without him. I mean, sure, what he did was inexcusable. But damn, show won't be the same.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

:Eyebrow: 

http://i.imgur.com/5T79t0h.mp4

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

This actually isn't too far off from actual infomercials.

----------


## Otherside

In case that annoying Whoop Whoop sound didn't spell "Alarm. Get the [BEEP] out the building" in anyones mind.

----------


## 1

None

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

That's gonna need some plastic surgery. 


http://imgur.com/gallery/PgOFJFZ

----------


## Sagan

^
That was pretty funny. But my god. Some of the comments. those are little girls. smh!  :Sly:

----------


## 1

None

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony

> *purged heresy*



Correct I am the winner.

----------


## Otherside

Oh hey, guess what people thought a good idea would be? 

_Let's put the hour forward and make everyone loose an hours sleep._

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/M2xgYaA


That's enough internet for... whatever the hell day it is today.

----------


## Sagan

> http://imgur.com/gallery/M2xgYaA
> 
> 
> That's enough internet for... whatever the hell day it is today.



Dear god why?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

How he not dead.

----------


## 1

...

----------


## Otherside



----------


## 1

0A1bewe

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Mới nhất

----------


## Sagan

আমি মনে করি না

----------


## 1

ชนะ

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Permanent Night

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony

> 




I want a sub now.

----------


## Otherside

Alan, you live in the third world. Netflix says you do.

----------


## Monotony

> Alan, you live in the third world. Netflix says you do.



It's not even funny Ontario pretty much is a Third World country. At least we have free Healthcare still. (Although it's really shitty and the hospital down the street is completely incompetent and can't even keep track of people's appointments for even 10 minutes.) and anything serious you need to go to the states and pay out of your pocket for anyway. 

Although at the rate this province is bleeding money that'll probably be gone soon too. 

And dear god the the internet is almost as bad as Australia.  I'd gladly give America all of Canada's oil if they bombed Bell and Rogers and replaced them with Google Fiber or pretty much anything other than Comcast north 1 & 2. 

[BEEP] Bell and Rogers and [BEEP] Ontario especially Toronto. 





I need a pizza

----------


## 1

...

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

Sorry Zed, you loose

----------


## Sagan

Wait a minute here. 
@Otherside
 Is Zed used for the number zero as well as the letter Z. or just the letter Z. I are confused.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

> Wait a minute here. @Otherside Is Zed used for the number zero as well as the letter Z. or just the letter Z. I are confused.



Zed? Don't think Zed is used for the number zero, just the letter.

----------


## Monotony

> 



Pfft coffee there's so many better ways to get caffeine. Like intravenous injections.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

> Zed? Don't think Zed is used for the number zero, just the letter.



Oh ok. I was trying to be European like.  ::):

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony

God someone needs to make a new Tie Fighter game.

----------


## 1

Hm

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Last post

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

NO

----------


## 1

Win..Yes!

----------


## Monotony

Guinea Khan.

----------


## 1

Hm

----------


## Sagan

NO Zed that's a bad Zed!!!

----------


## 1

Win!!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

...

----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/bLIR0Mh

Ok I'd be only slightly mad and disgusted if I woke up covered in kittens.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Needs to be bigger than that.

----------


## Sagan

Sorry but I dragged and dropped. Too lazy to, save file as, resize, upload to photobucket, then link to it. Aint nobody got time for that!

----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/ciM49IP

...

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## L

> Win



NOPE

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:plane:

----------


## Otherside

So it's boiling hot outside and they thought it was a good idea to turn the heating on on the bus. 

God, I hate public transport sometimes.

----------


## Otherside

Haven't been on Facebook lately. Well done! Wait a second...isn't that Faecbook??

----------


## Monotony

> Haven't been on Facebook lately. Well done! Wait a second...isn't that Faecbook??

----------


## Monotony

That's clearly just Jaden Smith.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:first:

----------


## Sagan

erising mez

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

^ WOW!

----------


## Monotony

http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/aboutpaidcontent/










Such a monumentally stupid idea. 

G...Sports  has The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim 1 hour ago 
The main issue is refunds. Will they happen? Bear in mind that it is hard enough to return games on Steam that do not work.

Curation will also be a problem. It is an impossible task to test for compatibility with other mods.

This bring us to the heart of the problem: Dependencies and mod conflicts.

What if the consumer did not read the description and bought a mod that requires another mod to function?
What is stopping the author from making artificial dependency? IE: The consumer would be required to buy the author's previous mods to play the new mods.

Above all else how do you account for CONFLICTS? I mean this is TESV we are talking about and it will happen.

Bear in mind that in most of instances EVEN THE AUTHOR DOES NOT KNOW what their mod will conflict with. What about artificial conflict that would make one mod incompatible with the other just to screw over the competition?

Are you getting any of this Valve?

----------


## huppypuppy

Yeah.... well, here is me!

----------


## Ironman

It's gettin' real.
It's goin' down.

----------


## huppypuppy

(With my best Arnie voice) Get to da chopper!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

You don't realize just how much [BEEP] you have until you have to pack and move it all.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/sty9O4i

http://i.imgur.com/jUrvdeP.jpg

This explains why so many houses have been burning down in the last year or so.

----------


## Sagan

^ The stupid. It *literally* burns

----------


## Monotony

:: 

Oh god this is hilarious and accurate. Part 3 is even better.

Omg it keeps betting better up until the end. 

How dare he compare ATC to Bag Pipes those are one of the greatest things ever created by humans right up there with pizza.

----------


## Member11

:Superman:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Kirsebaer

> 



OMG! What the hell is that??  ::!:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

http://ca.ign.com/articles/2015/05/0...rs-battlefront

Ah now I understand why the bothered getting the rights to make a SW game they want to make a really bad game so they can get their title of worst company back from Ubisoft.

----------


## Sagan

Â¡ʎɐʎ Â¡buıuuıʍ ǝɥʇ ɹoɟ ǝɹɐ ı

----------


## Sagan

> OMG! What the hell is that??



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nemertea





> The proboscis of the class Anopla ("unarmed"[1]) exits from an orifice which is separate from the mouth,[4] coils around the prey and immobilizes it by sticky, toxic secretions.[20] The Anopla can attack as soon as they move into the range of the proboscis.[21] Some Anopla have branched proboscises which Ruppert, Fox and Barnes describe as "a mass of sticky spaghetti".[4] The animal then draws its prey into its mouth.[11]



http://boredomtherapy.com/strange-earthworm/





> This creature is a type of ribbon worm, also known as a Nemertean. That  thing coming out of its face is its proboscis, an appendage used to  manipulate its environment and move around. Unlike other worms of its  kind, its proboscis is branched, giving it the appearance of an  ever-expanding web. There, now you know!

----------


## Monotony

Lol

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

It's too early.  I hate mornings. And I hate the idiot that decided to start the day in the morning.

Also, this hot chocolate is disgusting to be quite honest with you. But then it was cheap.

----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/6dMyW













They should never have made Idiocracy people clearly took it as a challenge.

----------


## Monotony

...

Ok this is actually about right. 



http://imgur.com/gallery/CZBSdHe

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11

:plane:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

1:34:40

 :Rofl: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...xKnoFw0#t=5664

Was waiting for someone to accidentally empty their entire bank account with Paypal.

----------


## Ironman

Hi, Guys!  ::):

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

None

----------


## Sagan

A couple, both age 78, went to a sex therapist's office. The doctor asked, "What can I do for you?" 

The man said, "Will you watch us have sex?" 

The doctor looked puzzled, but agreed. 

When the couple finished, the doctor said, "There's nothing wrong with the way you have sex," and charged them $50. 

This happened several weeks in a row. The couple would make an  appointment, have sex with no problems, pay the doctor, then leave. 

Finally, the doctor asked, "Just exactly what are you trying to find out?" 

"We're not trying to find out anything," the husband replied. 
"She's married and we can't go to her house. I'm married and we  can't go to my house. The Holiday Inn charges $90. The Hilton charges  $108. We do it here for $50...and I get $43 back from Medicare.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony

Who wouldn't want to learn witchcraft though? I see zero downsides to that.

----------


## Otherside

Honestly, supermarkets today.

----------


## 1

Not

----------


## Monotony

> Honestly, supermarkets today.



People smh

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

> People smh



What can I say, Facebook brings out the idiot in everyone

----------


## 1

...

----------


## Monotony

> What can I say, Facebook brings out the idiot in everyone



It's been great for employers though thanks to all the dumb stuff people post to it.

----------


## 1

Win forever.

----------


## Monotony

http://imgur.com/gallery/HvneNQ2


Oh now I'm starving

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> It's been great for employers though thanks to all the dumb stuff people post to it.



Yup, they can work out who the pricks are. Especially when they post things like "I hate my boss."

And then wonder why they got fired.

----------


## Monotony

> Yup, they can work out who the pricks are. Especially when they post things like "I hate my boss."
> 
> And then wonder why they got fired.



Not only that you can weed out the ones dumb enough to shove their bare arms into the boiling oil.

----------


## Monotony

They should probably give up on trying to kill piracy and get around to giving people a reason not to.

----------


## Otherside

> They should probably give up on trying to kill piracy and get around to giving people a reason not to.



They've gone to blocking it all off here. I get a nice notice from on my screen from The High Court on all those sites. 

Other than that, they do [BEEP] all. Oh, they send you a "Sternly Worded Letter". That'll work.

Government seems to fail to know how the internet works over here.

----------


## Monotony

> They've gone to blocking it all off here. I get a nice notice from on my screen from The High Court on all those sites. 
> 
> Other than that, they do [BEEP] all. Oh, they send you a "Sternly Worded Letter". That'll work.
> 
> Government seems to fail to know how the internet works over here.



Yep so easy to get around. 

As for the companies that [BEEP] about piracy this about sums it up.

At lest as shitty and overpriced as Canada's internet is at least New Zealand and Australia get to suffer more.








And then for everywhere that's not Murica.

----------


## Monotony

With the prices they charge these days they better give everyone a damned soul with their meal.

----------


## Otherside

I have lost all hope in humanity. There are people who actually believe the world is flat. 

People actually believe the world is flat. 

WTF?

----------


## Monotony

> I have lost all hope in humanity. There are people who actually believe the world is flat. 
> 
> People actually believe the world is flat. 
> 
> WTF?



You still had faith in humanity?

----------


## Otherside

> You still had faith in humanity?



I suppose the people that believe that creationism == science were a hint that I shouldn't have had any faith.

----------


## Monotony

> I suppose the people that believe that creationism == science were a hint that I shouldn't have had any faith.

----------


## Monotony

http://www.torontosun.com/2015/05/21...asses-inventor

Finally something _almost_ worth actually letting people [BEEP] with your eyes. Too bad it'll be retardedly expensive for the next several decades.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

...oh shit...

 :Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## Monotony

> ...oh shit...

----------


## Monotony

This is truth Pineapple on pizza is absolutely disgusting. It doesn't even just wreck the bits right next to it but soaks in and ruins the entire damn pizza. Pineapples should be exterminated for crimes against pizza.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

Or just don't shave an shave money. Just like not going to a hairdresser [BEEP] that $40 for an electric trimmer and do it yourself once every month or two.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> This is truth Pineapple on pizza is absolutely disgusting. It doesn't even just wreck the bits right next to it but soaks in and ruins the entire damn pizza. Pineapples should be exterminated for crimes against pizza.



Who the [BEEP] ever thought "oh wow pineapples on pizza would be a great idea"?

Actually, I just googled it. It was your countrymen. The canadians invented the hawaiian pizza.

----------


## Otherside

:shrug:  Okay what. 

Tomato isn't even a vegetable for heavens sake.

----------


## Monotony

> Who the [BEEP] ever thought "oh wow pineapples on pizza would be a great idea"?
> 
> Actually, I just googled it. It was your countrymen. The canadians invented the hawaiian pizza.



Oh no this evil rests solely on the head of the Greeks after all it was a Greek that invented the vile thing.

http://cnews.canoe.com/CNEWS/Canada/.../14706776.html

----------


## Monotony

> Okay what. 
> 
> Tomato isn't even a vegetable for heavens sake.



It's is the Murican Congress after all they aren't known for being intelligent. 

But still Pizza as a Vegetable?  ::  That's insulting to pizza.

----------


## Monotony

https://i.imgur.com/tah5l8o.gifv

the hell.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

Oh well guess they still haven't learned if the only reason for anyone to ever want to upgrade to windows 10 is DX 12 which isn't really worth the hassle. Oh well if people end up sticking with Windows 7 again I'm sure AMD will just take most of the improvements from DX 12 and find a way to make them work with Mantle. 

In fact it seems to be even worse than Windows 8. 

"Shooting for Security!" Now here's all these retarded cloud features that are hamfisted into this pile of crap that you won't be able to ever fully remove. 

Oh and as an added bonus the UI is still 90% tablet and xbone vomit!

----------


## Otherside

> Oh well guess they still haven't learned if the only reason for anyone to ever want to upgrade to windows 10 is DX 12 which isn't really worth the hassle. Oh well if people end up sticking with Windows 7 again I'm sure AMD will just take most of the improvements from DX 12 and find a way to make them work with Mantle. 
> 
> In fact it seems to be even worse than Windows 8. 
> 
> "Shooting for Security!" Now here's all these retarded cloud features that are hamfisted into this pile of crap that you won't be able to ever fully remove. 
> 
> Oh and as an added bonus the UI is still 90% tablet and xbone vomit!



Nearly every single computer I see selling over here at comes with the option to "downgrade to windows 7". That aside, I can get a copy of the OS pretty cheaply on amazon if I want. a 32-bit version without all the added extras seems to be going at Â£35. Not that a lot of people have a clue how to install an OS. I swear, the only reason my parents are still letting me live here is because I'm the only one who can fix the bloody computer if they manage to break it...again.

----------


## Monotony

> Nearly every single computer I see selling over here at comes with the option to "downgrade to windows 7". That aside, I can get a copy of the OS pretty cheaply on amazon if I want. a 32-bit version without all the added extras seems to be going at Â£35. Not that a lot of people have a clue how to install an OS. I swear, the only reason my parents are still letting me live here is because I'm the only one who can fix the bloody computer if they manage to break it...again.



Mine have a laptop with Windows 8 on it I avoid fixing it something that would take 10 seconds in Windows 7 or any older version takes 10 fucking minutes in 8. 

Control panel? Hidden deep within the useless UI.

Start Button? Noooooooope guess I could install 8.1 on it or use classic shell or something but I really shouldn't fucking have to [BEEP] with it just to make the god damn interface actually usable.

Run? Cmd? Regedit? Services.msc? I would assume they still exist but by then I'd given up after wanting to rip the damn thing in half after trying to find the control panel and constantly having that new stupid fucking start menu constantly keep opening itself even when I had my mouse nowhere near the fucking corners of the screen. I'm sure there's probably some way to completely disable that dumb thing although it probably breaks a bunch of other useless garbage but again I'd given up by then. 

As much as I hate Apple at least Mac OS isn't complete shit.

----------


## Monotony

https://imgur.com/gallery/Ignfx

Cats sure are adopting a lot of humans lately.

Almost as if they're fake...  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Monotony

https://imgur.com/gallery/wsExI


lol

----------


## Monotony

http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/201..._can_cras.html
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015...f-immediately/

----------


## Monotony

More like Oven cooled pc. Thank god I don't have an AMD cpu my room would be even closer to reaching 7 levels of hell temperatures. It's already like 60*C+ in here.

----------


## Otherside

> Mine have a laptop with Windows 8 on it I avoid fixing it something that would take 10 seconds in Windows 7 or any older version takes 10 fucking minutes in 8. 
> 
> Control panel? Hidden deep within the useless UI.
> 
> Start Button? Noooooooope guess I could install 8.1 on it or use classic shell or something but I really shouldn't fucking have to [BEEP] with it just to make the god damn interface actually usable.
> 
> Run? Cmd? Regedit? Services.msc? I would assume they still exist but by then I'd given up after wanting to rip the damn thing in half after trying to find the control panel and constantly having that new stupid fucking start menu constantly keep opening itself even when I had my mouse nowhere near the fucking corners of the screen. I'm sure there's probably some way to completely disable that dumb thing although it probably breaks a bunch of other useless garbage but again I'd given up by then. 
> 
> As much as I hate Apple at least Mac OS isn't complete shit.



MIne are still running Windows 7. And thank god for that. 

My computer dual runs Windows 8/Mint. I got used to Windows 8, but it took a while. And yup, I miss the bloody start button. I don't know who thought that was a good idea. 

Actually no...it was the bloody people who decided it could be used on a tablet.

----------


## Monotony

> MIne are still running Windows 7. And thank god for that. 
> 
> My computer dual runs Windows 8/Mint. I got used to Windows 8, but it took a while. And yup, I miss the bloody start button. I don't know who thought that was a good idea. 
> 
> Actually no...it was the bloody people who decided it could be used on a tablet.



"One product line one OS!"

That's a terrible fucking idea whoever came up with it should be flogged. 

Apparently they're planning to buy Blackberry poor bastards they don't deserve to be forced to slave away wasting valuable time and money on the Windows phone.

----------


## Monotony

http://www.torontosun.com/2015/05/30...ish-he-speared

"You stabbed me? Well [BEEP] you too human!"

Fish 1 
Human also 1. 

Why the [BEEP] would you jump into the water to fight a damn swordfish? Even with a spear that fish is probably going to win.

----------


## Monotony

As disgusting as that sounds and still looks that's clearly food coloring. 



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blodpl%C3%A4ttar

Also what the [BEEP] Finland damn vampires.

----------


## Monotony

http://www.cnet.com/news/how-electro...m_medium=email




> Five months after taking over, on February 12, 2014, Wilson gathered 146 of the company's top leaders at EA's headquarters. Together with Gabrielle Toledano, EA's chief talent officer, Wilson hatched a plan to help them understand why so many customers were unhappy.
> 
> The group was led to the basketball court, which had been temporarily remade into a conference space with stations of computers and telephone lines. For hours, executives went through the steps of installing, troubleshooting and playing the company's games. They also listened in on customer service calls so they could hear firsthand players' frustrations.



EA was torturing it's higher ups? 



Shame they still haven't actually improved though unless they've made massive changes to Battlefront ahead of E3 and put space battles back in or at the very least have it planned as DLC (ugh). 

At least they are still slightly better then Ubisoft these days at least BF 4 actually works on pcs.

----------


## Monotony

http://www.torontosun.com/2014/08/11...in-ontario-oeb




> "The province has not installed the type of smart meter being removed in other jurisdictions over fears that they may start fires, the Ontario Energy Board (OEB) says."



*Crisis averted as Ont. smart meter explodes next to gas line* 

http://www.torontosun.com/2015/06/03...xt-to-gas-line




> COLLINGWOOD, Ont. - Veronica Onyskiw woke up to the sound of her dog growling and a loud noise like a revving engine coming from outside her Collingwod, Ont., home early in the morning last Sunday.
> 
> She found the source when she went outside â her hydro smart meter had become a "ball of fire.â

----------


## Sagan

ι αяє ωιи уαу!!!

----------


## Otherside

I fucking hate essays. 

Currently bullshitting, bullshitting, bullshitting, and thinking about how much I'd prefer to be on netflix right now.

----------


## Otherside

I have chips. That means I win. 

And by chips, I mean french fries, since that is apparently what Americans call them. God only knows why. I don't think they're actually french. 

And that they're not even those thin stick things you eat. They're proper, decent, chips.

----------


## Monotony

> I have chips. That means I win. 
> 
> And by chips, I mean french fries, since that is apparently what Americans call them. God only knows why. I don't think they're actually french. 
> 
> And that they're not even those thin stick things you eat. They're proper, decent, chips.



Didn't you get the memo? They call them Freedom fries or something stupid like that these days. Also I don't know why anyone likes poutine it's disgusting gravy belongs only on Turkey, Roast beef and yorkshire pudding it has no business being on any other food ever. 


And no you actually lose because I have scalloped potatoes which > Fries/Chips whatever anyone wants to call them.




Potatoes are clearly the second best food in the world.

----------


## Otherside

> Didn't you get the memo? They call them Freedom fries or something stupid like that these days. Also I don't know why anyone likes poutine it's disgusting gravy belongs only on Turkey, Roast beef and yorkshire pudding it has no business being on any other food ever. 
> 
> 
> And no you actually lose because I have scalloped potatoes which > Fries/Chips whatever anyone wants to call them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potatoes are clearly the second best food in the world.



Eh, just so long as it's not those freebleeding pancakes up there. (Thats just disgusting ffs)

(Although yes, it is probably red colouring.)

(And freebleeding was a /b troll thing anyway, i think)

(Also https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bl...MaGt7Aa6xIOgBw We eat this stuff here, Can confirm. Is nice.)

----------


## Monotony

> Eh, just so long as it's not those freebleeding pancakes up there. (Thats just disgusting ffs)
> 
> (Although yes, it is probably red colouring.)
> 
> (And freebleeding was a /b troll thing anyway, i think)
> 
> (Also https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bl...MaGt7Aa6xIOgBw We eat this stuff here, Can confirm. Is nice.)



Yep definitely going to have to carpet bomb Europe with Garlic to sort out that Vampire infestation.

----------


## Sagan

You guys are making me hungarian! ahh

----------


## Monotony

That's it I'm buying fallout 4 when it comes out just to replace Deathclaws with laser raptors. And since it looks like they're using the damn Gamebryo engine yet again going to have to mod in that eagle as well. Hell Bethesda will probably end up doing half the work by just reusing the Dragon animations for something else just like they did with Skyrims werewolf being just a modified Deathclaw model with a new texture.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

I MUST HAVE ONE OF THESE!!

http://imgur.com/gallery/efvcYKN

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

What a fucking idiot.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

https://i.imgur.com/vaCuu6r.gifv
God dam gifv's
https://imgur.com/gallery/vaCuu6r

----------


## Otherside

I have a large coffee so by caffeine right j win

----------


## Monotony

> I have a large coffee so by caffeine right j win



l have an entire fridge full of caffeine behind me therefore I win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

http://store.steampowered.com/app/368500/

Really yet another Assassins creed game? I mean for fucks sake they just released one in march which was already only 4 months after unity and now they're shitting out another in less than 8 months? Wow Ubisoft really is worse than EA and Activison. 

And the base game is $80? and $120 if you want the season pass?

----------


## L

I'm eating a bacon sandwich....I WIN

----------


## Otherside

> http://store.steampowered.com/app/368500/
> 
> Really yet another Assassins creed game? I mean for fucks sake they just released one in march which was already only 4 months after unity and now they're shitting out another in less than 8 months? Wow Ubisoft really is worse than EA and Activison. 
> 
> And the base game is $80? and $120 if you want the season pass?



They made one recently...in which people started drama about, as always seems to happen with games these days. Can't bloody discuss anything to do with gaming anymore without a yelling match beginning. 

My guess? They're trying to cash in on the new female character. And people will find something else to complain about and yell at the devs for.

----------


## Monotony

> They made one recently...in which people started drama about, as always seems to happen with games these days. Can't bloody discuss anything to do with gaming anymore without a yelling match beginning. 
> 
> My guess? They're trying to cash in on the new female character. And people will find something else to complain about and yell at the devs for.



Nah just milking their main life line at this point as soon as people finally get tired of AC Ubisoft will start to die pretty fast and they now it.

----------


## Monotony

I still refuse to believe selfie sticks are a real thing.

----------


## Otherside

> I still refuse to believe selfie sticks are a real thing.



Sadly, they are. My sister, being the typical 16 year old, has one. 

I've never understood selefie culture.

----------


## Monotony

> Sadly, they are. My sister, being the typical 16 year old, has one. 
> 
> I've never understood selefie culture.



 Oh the benefits of your only sibling being 7 years older and both of you already being in your twenties. No younger siblings!  :boogie:

----------


## Monotony

http://www.torontosun.com/2015/06/13...-one-goes-dark

----------


## Monotony

::  I forgot this commercial existed.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

http://kotaku.com/fallout-4-on-xbox-...ods-1711418973

Huh never expected either Microsoft or Sony to allow that. I guess sales are doing very poorly.

Also lol this pretty much confirms paid mods will be coming back. Only this time Sony and Microsoft will be getting a cut as well.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

https://imgur.com/gallery/MiPdgQW





Well that explains a lot.

----------


## Monotony

https://imgur.com/a/J3ttg?gallery

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11

::

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Trying to get Medievl total war to run on my computer and it won't work. Compatability mode never seems to get anything to work. Sigh...

Here goes installing Windows 2000.

----------


## Monotony

> Trying to get Medievl total war to run on my computer and it won't work. Compatability mode never seems to get anything to work. Sigh...
> 
> Here goes installing Windows 2000.



The steam version or the original one?

----------


## Otherside

> The steam version or the original one?



Original, with the disc and all.

----------


## Monotony

> Original, with the disc and all.



Well this version works just fine with windows 7 without any compatibility settings.

https://thepiratebay.am/torrent/5249...king_Invasion]

----------


## Chantellabella

And she swoops in for the win! 

Hi!  ::): 

ps.

I missed you guys! 

*big hug*

----------


## Total Eclipse

> And she swoops in for the win! 
> 
> Hi! 
> 
> ps.
> 
> I missed you guys! 
> 
> *big hug*



this made me soooooo happy *<3* 
 :flower:

----------


## Otherside

> And she swoops in for the win! 
> 
> Hi! 
> 
> ps.
> 
> I missed you guys! 
> 
> *big hug*



Hey there my friend! Nice to see you around. Been missing you toooo  :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

> Well this version works just fine with windows 7 without any compatibility settings.
> 
> https://thepiratebay.am/torrent/5249..._Gold_Edition_[MTW___Viking_Invasion]



Sites blocked over here. "By order of the High Court."

Got it working on Windows 2000 anyway.

----------


## Monotony

> Sites blocked over here. "By order of the High Court."
> 
> Got it working on Windows 2000 anyway.



Lol "Blocked" 

As for total war I wish they would stop wasting time with Warhammer and just make Medieval 3 already. Or hell even Empire 2 with all the features from Fall of the Samurai.

----------


## L

I must have had some weird dream while asleep, because I woke up and started tidying my room

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:damn kids:

----------


## Chantellabella

Let the old person show you how it's done.

I win. 

Because I said so.

----------


## Monotony

Can confirm if you have any sort of drink a cat will try to stick it's head in it to see what it is.

----------


## Monotony

There really is microwavable everything these days. 
But as a lazy person that still sounds like too much work when hungry. The fact that it would probably be all soggy doesn't help. 


https://imgur.com/gallery/OUio50r

----------


## Otherside

> There really is microwavable everything these days. 
> But as a lazy person that still sounds like too much work when hungry. The fact that it would probably be all soggy doesn't help. 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/OUio50r



There is a microwaveable omelette in Tesco.

For heavens sake, an omelette? Come on, that's gotta be one of the easiest things to make and takes two minutes tips.

----------


## Monotony

> There is a microwaveable omelette in Tesco.
> 
> For heavens sake, an omelette? Come on, that's gotta be one of the easiest things to make and takes two minutes tips.



Sounds like it would take too long, bread remains the undisputed winner.

----------


## Monotony

https://imgur.com/gallery/VRZ5fIw

Well I suppose that's one way to use a bow.

----------


## Otherside

It's even quicker to fry it, for ffs. Or grill it, if you want.

God, I really do learn a lot from this thread.

----------


## Monotony

> It's even quicker to fry it, for ffs. Or grill it, if you want.
> 
> God, I really do learn a lot from this thread.



Really they should just get fully cooked bacon from costco it takes like 30 seconds tops to heat up and tastes exactly the same.

----------


## Monotony

Someone somewhere is having their font replaced with dicks.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Ironman

> 



 :: 

Math addiction!

----------


## L

> Math addiction!



I love it

----------


## Otherside

Damn it, everyone won whilst I was asleep. 

Still, win now.

----------


## Monotony

> Still, win now.

----------


## Chantellabella

I claim this thread as conquered by Mars

Hand it over

Or I shall blow up your puny planet

----------


## Monotony

Damn this year sure is turning out well for divorce lawyers.


http://www.torontosun.com/2015/07/20...madison-hacked

----------


## Otherside

It took me a while, I admit. Ignoring the other tumblr stuff.

----------


## Monotony

> It took me a while, I admit. Ignoring the other tumblr stuff.



Their gender is being dead?

----------


## Monotony

:Rofl:

----------


## Otherside

> Their gender is being dead?



What on tumblr? For all I know it is. 

Joke is that Henry the 8th executed his wives for giving him girl kids. Kinda him that made them girls.

----------


## Otherside

Todays generation...

----------


## Monotony

> [/IMG]
> Todays generation...



Well to be fair it's a little better than someone trying to steal a bike well your standing like 5 feet from them on the other side of a window staring in the fridge looking for food and not even noticing until your told the side gates open and the bikes on the front laws a day or two later. 

In hindsight it explains why my cat was acting weird the last two days but then she acts the same way every time everyone else leaves to go to the cottage.

----------


## Otherside

So for some reason I can't fathom, it turns out that some people think this:



Is the confederate flag and therefore, offensive and evil and must be banned.

I am absolutley baffled. 

Spoiler: It's the British Union Jack, FFS. You know, as in another country that has it's own flag? I mean, I'm not particularly nationalist but FFS

----------


## Monotony

> So for some reason I can't fathom, it turns out that some people think this:
> 
> Is the confederate flag and therefore, offensive and evil and must be banned.
> 
> I am absolutley baffled. 
> 
> Spoiler: It's the British Union Jack, FFS. You know, as in another country that has it's own flag? I mean, I'm not particularly nationalist but FFS



Whats so hard to fathom about the fact that some people are just absolutely fucking retarded?




Spoiler: They should be Hanged, drawn and quartered

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. Thumbing through..............thumbing through.....................random comics....................lots of colors........................not sure why Darth is in the mix



I win.

----------


## Otherside

Space may be the final frontier but it's made in a Hollywood basement

----------


## Chantellabella

> Space may be the final frontier but it's made in a Hollywood basement



Because the lighting is really bad out there. 

Why are there no Martian smilies? I could use a Martian smiley. 

I'm in need of a martian smiley. 

Yo! Smiley department!

----------


## Monotony

> Space may be the final frontier but it's made in a Hollywood basement



This is why I miss the Cold War. If it hadn't ended we would be on Mars by now. 

We need a new dick waving contest in space.

----------


## Chantellabella

> This is why I miss the Cold War. If it hadn't ended we would be on Mars by now. 
> 
> We need a new dick waving contest in space.




We would have seen you coming and blasted you out of the sky for not calling ahead. 

We don't like people dropping by before we get a chance to clean up the place.

And if anybody starts dick waving on our planet, well.............................. :bam:

----------


## Monotony

> We would have seen you coming and blasted you out of the sky for not calling ahead. 
> 
> We don't like people dropping by before we get a chance to clean up the place.
> 
> And if anybody starts dick waving on our planet, well..............................



A hostile Alien species would be even more productive than a new cold war.

Hmm... maybe they should keep broadcasting messages into space. 

Oh and you all lose and will continue you to lose you can't beat someone who never sleeps.

----------


## Otherside

If the alien invasions brings faster transport I'm all for it. This bus journey is extremely dull and the kid in front of me has decided I listen to some [BEEP] without headphones, because apparently we all want to hear the crappy music. 

Or just alien zap the guy. Eithers good.

I am very angry. Very angry indeed =P

----------


## Chantellabella

Sh! Monotony's sleeping.

I win.


And Otherside, you have my blessing to whack that kid over the head with your shoe next time you see him.

See, when you do things like that at my age, people just think you're senile and excuse you.

----------


## Monotony

> If the alien invasions brings faster transport I'm all for it. This bus journey is extremely dull and the kid in front of me has decided I listen to some [BEEP] without headphones, because apparently we all want to hear the crappy music. 
> 
> Or just alien zap the guy. Eithers good.
> 
> I am very angry. Very angry indeed =P



And car hating liberals wonder why almost no one chooses to use public transit if they have the choice not to.

----------


## Monotony

::

----------


## Monotony

Oh thank god they're getting rid of this piece of shit. At least now that Spartan exists maybe by the time windows 17 comes along IE will have been take out back shot, cut up, and shot into the sun. 

https://i.imgur.com/j4Mc8ND.png

----------


## Otherside

> And car hating liberals wonder why almost no one chooses to use public transit if they have the choice not to.



If I could drive, I would. But then I got my license revoked because they decided I was "too ill to drive" and got given a bus pass instead. Now I have to do the stupid test again to get it back. 





> Oh thank god they're getting rid of this piece of shit. At least now that Spartan exists maybe by the time windows 17 comes along IE will have been take out back shot, cut up, and shot into the sun. 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/j4Mc8ND.png



Oh, that crap where IE opens up randomly sixteen times and tells you that it's not your default browser? Yah, whos stupid idea was that?

----------


## Monotony

[QUOTE=Otherside;394836]If I could drive, I would. But then I got my license revoked because they decided I was "too ill to drive" and got given a bus pass instead. Now I have to do the stupid test again to get it back. 
What the [BEEP]?

Meanwhile here they rarely even revoke someones license when they've been pulled over multiple times for drunk driving and when they do and they're caught driving anyway they still rarely even do anything about it.

Then there's this guy.

http://www.torontosun.com/2012/02/22...anadian-record

There was also another one with somewhere around 16 convictions I read about earlier this year but I can't find it.

----------


## Sagan

look at what is happening as we continue to clear our forests! This is getting really serious!

----------


## Monotony

http://ca.ign.com/articles/2015/06/1...tails-revealed

I'd completely forgotten they where making a new Mass Effect game.  

"Mass Effect: Andromeda takes place far away from and long after the events of the original trilogy"

Oh... 

They're just going to ignore that ME 3 happened.

Oh but hey at least the Mako is back I suppose that alone is enough reason to pirate it and drive around in it for a while.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

Last

Last


Last



Last


Last



First


and Last



ps. Last *evil grin*


I declare this thread......................conquered by Mars!

----------


## Monotony

False

I

Am

The 

Winner

----------


## Monotony

Se Bethesda this is how you make Bandits react.

----------


## Sagan

An Englishman, a Scotsman, an Irishman, a Welshman, a Latvian, a Turk, a  German, an Indian, several Americans (including a southerner, a New  Englander, and a Californian, an Argentinean, a Dane, an Australian, a  Slovakian, an Egyptian, a Japanese, a Moroccan, a Frenchman, a New  Zealander, a Spaniard, a Russian, a Guatemalan, a Colombian, a  Pakistani, a Malaysian, a Croatian, a Uzbek, a Cypriot, a Pole, a  Lithuanian, a Chinese, a Sri Lankan, a Lebanese, a Cayman Islander, a  Ugandan, a Vietnamese, a Korean, a Uruguayan, a Czech, an Icelander, a  Mexican, a Finn, a Honduran, a Panamanian, an Andorran, an Israeli, a  Venezuelan, a Fijian, a Peruvian, an Estonian, a Brazilian, a  Portuguese, a Liechtensteiner, a Mongolian, a Hungarian, a Canadian, a  Moldovan, a Haitian, a Norfolk Islander, a Macedonian, a Bolivian, a  Cook Islander, a Tajikistani, a Samoan, an Armenian, a Aruban, an  Albanian, a Greenlander, a Micronesian, a Virgin Islander, a Georgian, a  Bahaman, a Belarusian, a Cuban, a Tongan, a Cambodian, a Qatari, an  Azerbaijani, a Romanian, a Chilean, a Kyrgyzstani, a Jamaican, a  Filipino, a Ukrainian, a Dutchman, a Taiwanese, an Ecuadorian, a Costa  Rican, a Swede, a Bulgarian, a Serb, a Swiss, a Greek, a Belgian, a  Singaporean, an Italian, a Norwegian and 47 Africans walk into a fine  restaurant.... ....... "I'm sorry," said the maÃ®tre d', "you can't come  in here without a Thai."

----------


## Chantellabella

> An Englishman, a Scotsman, an Irishman, a Welshman, a Latvian, a Turk, a  German, an Indian, several Americans (including a southerner, a New  Englander, and a Californian, an Argentinean, a Dane, an Australian, a  Slovakian, an Egyptian, a Japanese, a Moroccan, a Frenchman, a New  Zealander, a Spaniard, a Russian, a Guatemalan, a Colombian, a  Pakistani, a Malaysian, a Croatian, a Uzbek, a Cypriot, a Pole, a  Lithuanian, a Chinese, a Sri Lankan, a Lebanese, a Cayman Islander, a  Ugandan, a Vietnamese, a Korean, a Uruguayan, a Czech, an Icelander, a  Mexican, a Finn, a Honduran, a Panamanian, an Andorran, an Israeli, a  Venezuelan, a Fijian, a Peruvian, an Estonian, a Brazilian, a  Portuguese, a Liechtensteiner, a Mongolian, a Hungarian, a Canadian, a  Moldovan, a Haitian, a Norfolk Islander, a Macedonian, a Bolivian, a  Cook Islander, a Tajikistani, a Samoan, an Armenian, a Aruban, an  Albanian, a Greenlander, a Micronesian, a Virgin Islander, a Georgian, a  Bahaman, a Belarusian, a Cuban, a Tongan, a Cambodian, a Qatari, an  Azerbaijani, a Romanian, a Chilean, a Kyrgyzstani, a Jamaican, a  Filipino, a Ukrainian, a Dutchman, a Taiwanese, an Ecuadorian, a Costa  Rican, a Swede, a Bulgarian, a Serb, a Swiss, a Greek, a Belgian, a  Singaporean, an Italian, a Norwegian and 47 Africans walk into a fine  restaurant.... ....... "I'm sorry," said the maÃ®tre d', "you can't come  in here without a Thai."



 ::

----------


## Chantellabella

Otherside..................How goeth the spam zapping? I haven't been around to see you spear them.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



You really should look into a cat scan, Monotony.  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

LOL^

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

Windows 10 is surprisingly good. Seems the trend of every other windows release being crap continues to hold. 

About time they made searches actually work. 

Oh and I win.

----------


## Otherside

Cortana has never thought about pizza =/

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

The end. 

 ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL! I spewed water all over my computer screen after seeing that.

----------


## Member11

:Oh yeah:

----------


## Chantellabella

W is for Wow
I is for I Win
N is for Now

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

:Superman:

----------


## Monotony

http://www.dhmo.org/








That last one though.

----------


## Chantellabella

In the interest of mankind, I am confiscating this thread. 

Consider yourself confiscated.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



That was hilarious!! I love this!  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

Lol

But no really what kind of psychopath would go to the shire when they could go to Mordor instead.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> Lol
> 
> But no really what kind of psychopath would go to the shire when they could go to Mordor instead.



There is absolutley no way in hell I would go to Westeros.

No. Way.

To high a chance of being killed in some gruesome way.

----------


## Monotony

> There is absolutley no way in hell I would go to Westeros.
> 
> No. Way.
> 
> To high a chance of being killed in some gruesome way.



Why it's pretty much just central Europe between 1618 and 1648 only on a global scale and the chance of death is only like 99%. 

I mean sure unlike real life there's the whole zombie horde but they walk so slowly you're more likely too just die of old age and or be murdered long before you ever actually have to worry about the zombie apocalypse.

----------


## Monotony

The damn things wont even leave in the winter anymore.

----------


## Otherside

Nobodies been on seen 1am BST or whatever time zone we're on now (for fucks sake britain, make up your mind about the time)


No [BEEP] sherlock.

----------


## Monotony

> No [BEEP] sherlock.



Let me guess someone stole your sweat roll.

I've been tempted to play Skyrim again but I just cant be assed to install all like 200+ mods required to make it a good game.

Damn 11/11/11

At least the Witcher 3 is a complete finished game right out of the gate with free DLC on top of it and actual Expansions. Played for 24 hours so far and still have barley made a dent in it.

----------


## Otherside

So I find the old version of runescape and my question is this -

Which fucker dared to take my username and claim to be Otherside? When I find them, they will wish they used another.

----------


## Chantellabella

Excuse me. 

Coming through.


Lady with a baby.


I win.


*pfhfffttttt!!!"

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Member11

> ...



Love it!  :XD:

----------


## Chantellabella

Doh! Jerry! You're in my way!!!!



I win.

----------


## Chloe

Thought you'd get this past me... I win *muwahaha*

----------


## Monotony

Wasted

----------


## Chantellabella

Running right over you to win this thread.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chloe

Don't think you got rid of me so easily !!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Very weird pic there, Monotony.

I still win.  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I love how he hits the ceiling first. I'll bet that hurt.

----------


## Monotony

> I love how he hits the ceiling first. I'll bet that hurt.



I know that poor ceiling. 

Ceiling lives matter!

----------


## Monotony

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/08/23...y-stolen-from/

----------


## Otherside

Back for the win  ::):

----------


## Monotony

> Back for the win

----------


## Otherside

^I'll just press that button

And I won again.

----------


## Monotony

> ^I'll just press that button
> 
> And I won again.

----------


## Otherside

Smashes red button again. 

Oooh it activates the fountain of neverending coffee? What a good button!  :Hyper:

----------


## Monotony

> Smashes red button again. 
> 
> Oooh it activates the fountain of neverending coffee? What a good button!

----------


## Chantellabella

And now for all you geriatrics out there....

----------


## Otherside

Winning winning winning. 

Nothing better to do. I'm not going out in this rain.

----------


## Monotony

> Winning winning winning. 
> 
> Nothing better to do. I'm not going out in this rain.

----------


## Otherside

My mother wrote a letter to the local news complaining about the fact she got a parking ticket. 

I'm not sure why. Nor do I know how to tell her she was parked illegally at the time.

----------


## Chantellabella

> My mother wrote a letter to the local news complaining about the fact she got a parking ticket. 
> 
> I'm not sure why. Nor do I know how to tell her she was parked illegally at the time.



LOL! I'm sorry, but that made me crack up. 

Join the world of an adult. Just when we stop embarrassing our parents, they start embarrassing us. My mother literally told me to stop the car and open both the front and the back doors on her side. I had no clue why she wanted me to do that until........................ she peed on the ground. 

WTF? 

She had to go bad and didn't want to wet my seat. 


I now ask her before we go anywhere, "do you have to go to the bathroom before we leave?"

----------


## Otherside

> LOL! I'm sorry, but that made me crack up. 
> 
> Join the world of an adult. Just when we stop embarrassing our parents, they start embarrassing us. My mother literally told me to stop the car and open both the front and the back doors on her side. I had no clue why she wanted me to do that until........................ she peed on the ground. 
> 
> WTF? 
> 
> She had to go bad and didn't want to wet my seat. 
> 
> 
> I now ask her before we go anywhere, "do you have to go to the bathroom before we leave?"



I'll be honest, I am pretty embarresed.

One day, I'll embarress my own kids though. Guess it'll be my job.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'll be honest, I am pretty embarresed.
> 
> One day, I'll embarress my own kids though. Guess it'll be my job.



Oh yes. But first you'll have to go with them embarrassing you. Wait till your toddler son gets under the dress of a  very pregnant woman while she's not looking and go, "Where's that baby you said she had under her dress?"

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Bucko

.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Bucko

#1

----------


## Monotony

https://imgur.com/gallery/Zsvsg

I'll take 20!

----------


## Bucko

Win

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Bucko

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok, everybody...................


Out of the way.......................



I win

----------


## Bucko

Win again

----------


## Otherside

> 



Take the money, hire an assassin. You get both.

----------


## Bucko

Third time win

----------


## Chantellabella

Win, I do

Lose, you the rest of you do.

----------


## Bucko

Win I

----------


## Chantellabella

That would be a no ........................again.


Shields up!

Arm torpedoes!

Put Mr. Sulu in the Jefferies tube while you're at it. He's been really bugging me lately.

----------


## Bucko

Infinite Wins

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

> Take the money, hire an assassin. You get both.



Oh no the money would go towards acquiring biological weapons. Much more useful than assassins.

----------


## Bucko

..

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Nobody has a birthday today, right?

Quick check on homepage - nah nobody who usually posts here has a birthday

But if you have a birthday, Happy birthday.

----------


## Otherside

*Door bell rings, go to answer it.*

Guy whos obviously trying to sell something - Hi, I don't suppose you're parents are in? 
Me - No. 
Guy who obviously trying to sell something - So how are you?
Me - I'm twenty 
Guy whos obviously trying to sell something - (Surprised) Are you really?!
Me - (Thinking, oh for fucks sake, not this again) Yes. 
Guy who's obviously trying to sell something - (Surprised) So you're allowed to be in the house on your own?
Me - (Thinking, of course I am I'm fucking twenty, moron) Yes.
Guy who's obviously trying to sell something - it's just you look young - 

At this point I'm getting pissed off, I'm trying to get stuff done. 

Me - Is this a point to all this?
Guy who's obviously trying to sell something - ...When are your parents back?"
Me - Absolutely no idea. 

Jesus fucking christ, I'm twenty okay?

----------


## Monotony

> *Door bell rings, go to answer it.*
> 
> Guy whos obviously trying to sell something - Hi, I don't suppose you're parents are in? 
> Me - No. 
> Guy who obviously trying to sell something - So how are you?
> Me - I'm twenty 
> Guy whos obviously trying to sell something - (Surprised) Are you really?!
> Me - (Thinking, oh for fucks sake, not this again) Yes. 
> Guy who's obviously trying to sell something - (Surprised) So you're allowed to be in the house on your own?
> ...



Wow.

So your like what 16? 

When will your parents be home I want to scam them into buying a shittier furnace.

----------


## Monotony

::

----------


## Otherside

> Wow.
> 
> So your like what 16? 
> 
> When will your parents be home I want to scam them into buying a shittier furnace.



Seriously, I have no idea. 

I just know it's nice not having to listen to my mother singing loudly and screaming at the Rugby on TV. 

Because you know, the players of the Scottish Rugby Team can here you screaming "PASS IT YOU IDIOT" through the TV 300 miles away in Edinburgh.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Seriously, I have no idea. 
> 
> I just know it's nice not having to listen to my mother singing loudly and screaming at the Rugby on TV. 
> 
> Because you know, the players of the Scottish Rugby Team can here you screaming "PASS IT YOU IDIOT" through the TV 300 miles away in Edinburgh.



Your mother sounds like my mother. When we're on a plane, she concentrates really hard. I asked her what she was doing and she said, "holding the plane up."

Wow! 

I win.

----------


## Monotony

> Seriously, I have no idea. 
> 
> I just know it's nice not having to listen to my mother singing loudly and screaming at the Rugby on TV. 
> 
> Because you know, the players of the Scottish Rugby Team can here you screaming "PASS IT YOU IDIOT" through the TV 300 miles away in Edinburgh.



Well if you yelled loud enough they would. Would need histories most bad [BEEP] megaphone though.

----------


## Chantellabella

Hello...............anybody home?

I'm here. Can't you see me?

I guess not.


I win anyway whether you give a damn or not.

----------


## Monotony

> Hello...............anybody home?
> 
> I'm here. Can't you see me?
> 
> I guess not.
> 
> 
> I win anyway whether you give a damn or not.



No, no I win. 

Hmm I should order a pizza.

----------


## Monotony

I knew Pineapples were evil.

----------


## Otherside

> I knew Pineapples were evil.



They're even more evil on pizza. For some reason though AnxS doesn't agree.

----------


## Monotony

> They're even more evil on pizza. For some reason though AnxS doesn't agree.



It's the ISIS of the Pizza world.

Ruins everything it touches.

Also no sneaking in for the win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Bucko

Final Post

----------


## Otherside

> 



Teenage fangirls happened.

----------


## Bucko

Win

----------


## Monotony

> Teenage fangirls happened.



That doesn't explain Avatar though god that movie was terrible. Nice cgi when they blew up the tree and then the planet at the end though.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> That doesn't explain Avatar though god that movie was terrible. Nice cgi when they blew up the tree and then the planet at the end though.



It was better than Twilight. Then again, anythings better than Twilight. 

Except maybe that fanfiction that somehow became a best selling novel and film cough Spoiler: Fifty Shades of Grey cough

----------


## Monotony

> It was better than Twilight. Then again, anythings better than Twilight. 
> 
> Except maybe that fanfiction that somehow became a best selling novel and film cough Spoiler: Fifty Shades of Grey cough



My knowledge of twilight beyond those horrible trailers that were on constantly is solely from How It Should have ended and Honest Movie Trailers or that shits always funny regardless of the movie. 

Well 50 Shades of Horrible wasn't so bad it brought us great videos like this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaVfAa_SCQY
Eh that's not the good one but I cant be assed to go find it.


Now if only they would finish abridging the damn cell saga.

----------


## Bucko

3..2..1

----------


## Otherside

> My knowledge of twilight beyond those horrible trailers that were on constantly is solely from How It Should have ended and Honest Movie Trailers or that shits always funny regardless of the movie. 
> 
> Well 50 Shades of Horrible wasn't so bad it brought us great videos like this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaVfAa_SCQY
> Eh that's not the good one but I cant be assed to go find it.
> 
> 
> Now if only they would finish abridging the damn cell saga.



Twilight - Girl meets Vampire at High School of all places, because we all want to repeat high school time after time after time. Vampire is good Vampire that eats bambi instead of people. Falls in love. Werewolf dude with lots of muscle and a tattoo gets jealous. Spawn six million new identical novels with the exact same plot, and many, many similar TV stories.

----------


## Monotony

> Twilight - Girl meets Vampire at High School of all places, because we all want to repeat high school time after time after time. Vampire is good Vampire that eats bambi instead of people. Falls in love. Werewolf dude with lots of muscle and a tattoo gets jealous. Spawn six million new identical novels with the exact same plot, and many, many similar TV stories.



I really don't understand everyone's obsession with High School. Vampires in twilight? You mean those Emos with glitterherpes?

Omg there's tv series of that crap?

----------


## Otherside

> I really don't understand everyone's obsession with High School. Vampires in twilight? You mean those Emos with glitterherpes?
> 
> Omg there's tv series of that crap?



Ehh, there was a couple of TV series released around the time all the Twlight hype was going on involving the whole Vampire + girl + High school thing. 

And no, I do understand the obsession with High School. It was shit, for heavens sake. Why the hell do people think it was the best time of your life? You spent hours a day listening to some guy drone on, the food was shit, you panic over whether you'll get coursework in by the deadline and spend months of your life doing nothing but revising and having absolutely no life or fun. 

Wait a second...exactly like Uni...

Ehh, at least I don't have the stupid uniform in Uni. Britain seems to have this thing about school uniforms. So I got to dress like this for several years of my life. 



Still haven't worked out how to do a tie knot =/

----------


## Monotony

> Ehh, there was a couple of TV series released around the time all the Twlight hype was going on involving the whole Vampire + girl + High school thing. 
> 
> And no, I do understand the obsession with High School. It was shit, for heavens sake. Why the hell do people think it was the best time of your life? You spent hours a day listening to some guy drone on, the food was shit, you panic over whether you'll get coursework in by the deadline and spend months of your life doing nothing but revising and having absolutely no life or fun. 
> 
> Wait a second...exactly like Uni...



Only without crippling debt yay North America!  :: 

Hey want to pay $15,000 a year or more for College or University? Nah [BEEP] that.

School uniforms are ridiculous. Although I suppose the reduction in saggers would have been a plus.

----------


## Monotony

> Ehh, there was a couple of TV series released around the time all the Twlight hype was going on involving the whole Vampire + girl + High school thing. 
> 
> And no, I do understand the obsession with High School. It was shit, for heavens sake. Why the hell do people think it was the best time of your life? You spent hours a day listening to some guy drone on, the food was shit, you panic over whether you'll get coursework in by the deadline and spend months of your life doing nothing but revising and having absolutely no life or fun. 
> 
> Wait a second...exactly like Uni...



Only without crippling student loan debt yay North America!  :: 

Hey want to pay $15,000 a year or more for College or University? Nah [BEEP] that.

School uniforms are ridiculous. Although I suppose the reduction in saggers would have been a plus.

----------


## Otherside

> Only without crippling student loan debt yay North America! 
> 
> Hey want to pay $15,000 a year or more for College or University? Nah [BEEP] that.
> 
> School uniforms are ridiculous. Although I suppose the reduction in saggers would have been a plus.



Nice second mortgage there. 

Getting mine at about $6000PA or something (I dunno the conversion rate), still have a few years left to acclumate a nice little debt.

----------


## Otherside

So I'm sat here what's the latest meme -

_Netflix and Chill?_

What else are you supposed to do with Netflix but chill  :shrugs:

----------


## Bucko

None

----------


## Member11

> 



I love that guy  :XD: 

Btw,  :first:

----------


## Otherside

My plan of locking this thread so no-one else but me can win and finally winning is over.  ::'(: 

Guess I'll just have to wait for the apocalypse then. My last two words will be "I win" as a meteorite finally crashes into the earth and kills us all.

----------


## Monotony

> Nice second mortgage there. 
> 
> Getting mine at about $6000PA or something (I dunno the conversion rate), still have a few years left to acclumate a nice little debt.



That's for the cheapest too and least useful. I feel bad for the Americans they get fucked even harder on the cost. Although they also pay less for just about everything else.

----------


## Monotony

> My plan of locking this thread so no-one else but me can win and finally winning is over. 
> 
> Guess I'll just have to wait for the apocalypse then. My last two words will be "I win" as a meteorite finally crashes into the earth and kills us all.



Nope

----------


## Otherside

Well, I have to do this stupid thing called "getting up" tomorrow morning, so I suppose I should get some sleep. 

Can I hashtag this? Everyone seems to be doing hashtags these days? 

#WhydoIhavetogetup? #ineedmysleep #supposeitsmyownfaultitisoneinthemornignow

----------


## Monotony

This is actually not that bad of an idea.

----------


## Otherside

> This is actually not that bad of an idea.



Heh, they so should. 

Only issue would be when they decide they want to play Glee or some other crap.

----------


## Monotony

> Heh, they so should. 
> 
> Only issue would be when they decide they want to play Glee or some other crap.



And that's when you close it and decide to go watch paint dry instead. Which is far more entertaining.

----------


## Bucko

Win

----------


## Otherside

> And that's when you close it and decide to go  watch paint dry instead. Which is far more entertaining.

----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## Monotony

"Stealth is optional for this mission"


https://imgur.com/gallery/3B8guBD



That is accurate.

----------


## Monotony

https://imgur.com/gallery/asleRVH

And rifle butt to the face.

----------


## Otherside

People are whining about how the prices of there costa coffee are going up and its getting annoying. 

Usually I'd agree witht them, coffee is essential, after all, but -

For fucks sake, Costa is some overpriced [BEEP] that isn't even made properly seriously for fucks sakes stop whining about the price of costa going up. 

You want your morning coffee? Plenty of places that don't see it at exorbitante rates. Costa is overpriced. It's a luxury. 

Heck, just make your own damn coffee.

----------


## Monotony

> People are whining about how the prices of there costa coffee are going up and its getting annoying. 
> 
> Usually I'd agree witht them, coffee is essential, after all, but -
> 
> For fucks sake, Costa is some overpriced [BEEP] that isn't even made properly seriously for fucks sakes stop whining about the price of costa going up. 
> 
> You want your morning coffee? Plenty of places that don't see it at exorbitante rates. Costa is overpriced. It's a luxury. 
> 
> Heck, just make your own damn coffee.



The [BEEP] is Costa? British Starbucks?

----------


## Otherside

> The [BEEP] is Costa? British Starbucks?



Basically. 

I mean, we have starbucks here and all, but Costa Coffee is definately more popular.

----------


## Monotony

> Basically. 
> 
> I mean, we have starbucks here and all, but Costa Coffee is definately more popular.



Cant lie until I googled it my reaction was "Wtf that shitty cruise line owns a coffee chain as well?"

----------


## Otherside

> Cant lie until I googled it my reaction was "Wtf that shitty cruise line owns a coffee chain as well?"



Oh god, I hope they dont own a cruise company too. But then they already own hotels as well, so you know.

----------


## Monotony

> Oh god, I hope they dont own a cruise company too. But then they already own hotels as well, so you know.



Wait the Costa coffe chain or the Costa cruise line with the ships that are always catching fire or breaking down? Either way I don't think I'd feel safe staying at a hotel owned by either.

----------


## Otherside

> Wait the Costa coffe chain or the Costa cruise line with the ships that are always catching fire or breaking down? Either way I don't think I'd feel safe staying at a hotel owned by either.



The coffee company. They own a chain of budget hotel rooms that are usually bright purple when you step into them.

----------


## Monotony

> The coffee company. They own a chain of budget hotel rooms that are usually bright purple when you step into them.



I just googled it and those rooms are atrocious.

----------


## Monotony

Wow they where really reaching for new things to sell.

----------


## Monotony

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................................

----------


## Monotony

http://store.steampowered.com/app/359050/ 

What the fuck.

----------


## Otherside

> http://store.steampowered.com/app/359050/ 
> 
> What the fuck.



Heh, I saw that on my Steam the other day as well. 

Weird game.

----------


## Member11



----------


## Otherside

Nope. No win for you Jerry.

----------


## Monotony

> Nope. No win for you Jerry.



An no win for you either.

----------


## Otherside

Of course Otherside wins.

----------


## Monotony

> Of course Otherside wins.





But I am willing to forfeit the win for one hundred octillion dollars. But until such an amount even exists I win

----------


## Monotony

http://www.battlefleetgothic-armada.com/media

"2016"

Oh thank god by wallet is safeish for the time being. Bad enough I need to get new glasses.

----------


## Chantellabella

I need a unicorn. 

Anybody got one handy?

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. I win.

----------


## Monotony

Wow 





I win.

----------


## Otherside

And that is how we solve the problem of littering. 

Employ miniture submarines and have them fire missiles at the rubbish, blasting the rubbish into a million, miniscule atoms that are not an eyesore on our streets.

----------


## Chantellabella

> And that is how we solve the problem of littering. 
> 
> Employ miniture submarines and have them fire missiles at the rubbish, blasting the rubbish into a million, miniscule atoms that are not an eyesore on our streets.



Can we use that same torpedo theory or other things like unwanted solicitors, politicians, garden weeds?

----------


## Otherside

> Can we use that same torpedo theory or other things like unwanted solicitors, politicians, garden weeds?



Yupp, should work exactly the same.

----------


## Otherside

Apparently my student loan is going to be approved in the past.

Customer service at student finance - Your loan will be approved on the 11th of September

...that's all great, but that was 3 days ago. For gods sake customer service, at least know what the date is. Seriously, I'm getting pissed off with this service. First they tell me I don't exist, and now I'm waiting to time travel.

----------


## Monotony

> And that is how we solve the problem of littering. 
> 
> Employ miniture submarines and have them fire missiles at the rubbish, blasting the rubbish into a million, miniscule atoms that are not an eyesore on our streets.



There's no problem a sufficient amount of explosives can't solve.

----------


## Monotony

> Apparently my student loan is going to be approved in the past.
> 
> Customer service at student finance - Your loan will be approved on the 11th of September
> 
> ...that's all great, but that was 3 days ago. For gods sake customer service, at least know what the date is. Seriously, I'm getting pissed off with this service. First they tell me I don't exist, and now I'm waiting to time travel.



Oh great customer service has time machines now we're all doomed.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Apparently my student loan is going to be approved in the past.
> 
> Customer service at student finance - Your loan will be approved on the 11th of September
> 
> ...that's all great, but that was 3 days ago. For gods sake customer service, at least know what the date is. Seriously, I'm getting pissed off with this service. First they tell me I don't exist, and now I'm waiting to time travel.



Wait. You thought customer service meant customer "service?"  :Confused: 

I have some swamp land in Florida that's for sale. Wanna buy a plot?  :;-):

----------


## Chantellabella

> There's no problem a sufficient amount of explosives can't solve.



Agreed. But they have to come from a tiny yellow submarine. 

That way is much cooler.  ::):

----------


## Monotony

Rofl oh and I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Rofl oh and I win.



Do you think that guy is really like that or is it an act? I can't believe that a person that hateful and wound up with frustration would live so long. Either a stroke or heart attack would have taken him by now. People who function on that much anger and frustration get sick quickly also and die. So it must be an act. I've seen him smile too. People that hateful don't smile.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

> Do you think that guy is really like that or is it an act? I can't believe that a person that hateful and wound up with frustration would live so long. Either a stroke or heart attack would have taken him by now. People who function on that much anger and frustration get sick quickly also and die. So it must be an act. I've seen him smile too. People that hateful don't smile.



He's really only that way towards idiots.

----------


## Otherside

Fucking college admin is a nightmare.

"Ooh were sorry its Â£6000 not Â£5000 I know we only told you Â£5000 and only have a loan for that but that's wrong  ::):  "
"...."

Three hours later, six coffees and a sandwich later

"Okay it's 5000. We're idiots."

"...."

----------


## Otherside

Also I can't see a fucking thing on this bus so I have no idea where I am. And [BEEP] this rain, I have to walk back in this.

----------


## Chantellabella

> He's really only that way towards idiots.



Yes, but to be that wound up when someone makes a mistake? I don't know anybody who gets away with insulting people like that...............well anyone with a job.............except actors who get paid to act that ridiculously angry.

----------


## Otherside

> Yes, but to be that wound up when someone makes a mistake? I don't know anybody who gets away with insulting people like that...............well anyone with a job.............except actors who get paid to act that ridiculously angry.



Gordon Ramsey gets paid to do that, I think. He has this show called Kitchen Nightmare which was popular ovr here for a while. It's sort of his thing...be an angry chef who yells at people who ask channel four to come in and redo they're almost out-of-business restaurant.

----------


## Monotony

> Fucking college admin is a nightmare.
> 
> "Ooh were sorry its Â£6000 not Â£5000 I know we only told you Â£5000 and only have a loan for that but that's wrong  "
> "...."
> 
> Three hours later, six coffees and a sandwich later
> 
> "Okay it's 5000. We're idiots."
> 
> "...."



And then several months down the road.

"Hey we fucked up again and think you owe us Â£1000"

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> 



I will be brutally honest here. I do not get my generation. 

Forget instagram, imagine having a conversation the way you posted on twitter or facebook. 

"TOP TEN WAYS YOU KNOW A GUY IS TRULY IN LOVE WITH YOU"

"WOMAN WANTS A DIVORCE AND YOULL NEVER GUESS WHAT HAPPENED NEXT IT WILL BRING TEARS TO YOUR EYES"

"STUCK BEHIND WANKER ON THE A4 KMP"

"IF YOU DONT TELL EVERYONE YOU MEET THAT YOU WISH CANCER DIDNT EXIST THEN YOU ARE SO HEARTLESS."

----------


## Monotony

> I will be brutally honest here. I do not get my generation. 
> 
> Forget instagram, imagine having a conversation the way you posted on twitter or facebook. 
> 
> "TOP TEN WAYS YOU KNOW A GUY IS TRULY IN LOVE WITH YOU"
> 
> "WOMAN WANTS A DIVORCE AND YOULL NEVER GUESS WHAT HAPPENED NEXT IT WILL BRING TEARS TO YOUR EYES"
> 
> "STUCK BEHIND WANKER ON THE A4 KMP"
> ...

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Yes! I've been saying that for years.

----------


## Otherside

Well, I wake up to everyone obsessing over the fact that the prime minister took coccaine in uni and did something rather sorbid involving a dead pig  :shrugs: 

What the fuck...

----------


## Member11

> Well, I wake up to everyone obsessing over the fact that the prime minister took coccaine in uni and did something rather sorbid involving a dead pig 
> 
> What the fuck...



I just heard about that, is that real? Did he actually do that??

----------


## Otherside

> I just heard about that, is that real? Did he actually do that??



Dunno. Some politician released his memoir and it apparently says he did.

Then again that politican also got fired or something. Guess it could just be slander.

----------


## Monotony

> Dunno. Some politician released his memoir and it apparently says he did.
> 
> Then again that politican also got fired or something. Guess it could just be slander.



Who wasn't doing coke in the 80's.

----------


## Otherside

> Who wasn't doing coke in the 80's.



It's not the coke thats slightly disturbing. It's the other thing. http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...-dead-pig.html

----------


## Monotony

> It's not the coke thats slightly disturbing. It's the other thing. http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...-dead-pig.html



Still don't see why people actually care.  

That's pretty disgusting if true though.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

> 



I could really do with a paling pool. Ben too hot this summer.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Is it really bad that I've been.at this college.a year and I've only just discovered they have chatging sockets availed to use for.free in the canteen on the pillars?

Eh well. Discover.something new.on your first day back

----------


## Otherside

Forums been spookily quiet all day

Ghosttttttt 👻

----------


## Monotony

> Forums been spookily quiet all day
> 
> Ghosttttttt



https://imgur.com/gallery/vPKfUTY


Oh god damn it coca-cola.

Oh and you lose.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Um. *blink* *blink*

----------


## Chantellabella

> Is it really bad that I've been.at this college.a year and I've only just discovered they have chatging sockets availed to use for.free in the canteen on the pillars?
> 
> Eh well. Discover.something new.on your first day back



It took me 20 years to discover the ctrl F  function on the keyboard. Feel better?  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

btw.............................winning.

----------


## Monotony

Nope I Win.

----------


## Otherside

> It took me 20 years to discover the ctrl F  function on the keyboard. Feel better?



The find function? Ehh, it has it's uses I guess. 

I still think the windows button is better though. Press it and up pops a start menu when you cant be bothered to click.

----------


## Otherside

oh and i win. Just before i go to bed. and Ill be back in th morning to win again.

----------


## Monotony

> oh and i win. Just before i go to bed. and Ill be back in th morning to win again.



Nope I invoke seniority and automatically win. Also as the winner I hereby change the rules so that no one else can invoke seniority.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Nope I invoke seniority and automatically win. Also as the winner I hereby change the rules so that no one else can invoke seniority.



Seniority? 

I was born before the earth cooled.

Move over, kidling.

----------


## Monotony

> Seniority? 
> 
> I was born before the earth cooled.
> 
> Move over, kidling.



Nope see I changed the rules so you can't do that now.

----------


## Otherside

> Nope see I changed the rules so you can't do that now.



As a mod I change that back.

----------


## Monotony

> As a mod I change that back.

----------


## Otherside

>

----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## Chantellabella

> As a mod I change that back.



I agree with Monotony. 

And you can't use your power to win. 

That's unimanethical

----------


## Otherside

> I agree with Monotony. 
> 
> And you can't use your power to win. 
> 
> That's unimanethical



Sadly I can't lock the thread and just win this thing.

I'll just have to outpost you then. Whoever posts last at the end of time gets cake.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Sadly I can't lock the thread and just win this thing.
> 
> I'll just have to outpost you then. Whoever posts last at the end of time gets cake.



Well..........................considering I was born before dirt was invented, you have a good shot of out living me.............thus winning this thread. 

However, there will be a younger person coming after you...............bwahahahahahaha!

----------


## Monotony

> Sadly I can't lock the thread and just win this thing.
> 
> I'll just have to outpost you then. Whoever posts last at the end of time gets cake.



The end of time is now so I win.

----------


## Otherside

> Well..........................considering I was born before dirt was invented, you have a good shot of out living me.............thus winning this thread. 
> 
> However, there will be younger person coming after you...............bwahahahahahaha!



So you admit defeat? One member down, and...well, currently 3029 to go. Probably a lot less than that, given that half of them are russian spammers.

----------


## Monotony

> So you admit defeat? One member down, and...well, currently 3029 to go. Probably a lot less than that, given that half of them are russian spammers.



Could be worse half of them could be gungans.

----------


## Chantellabella

> So you admit defeat? One member down, and...well, currently 3029 to go. Probably a lot less than that, given that half of them are russian spammers.



I'm not dead yet!

In fact I think I'll go for a walk.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!


I win.  ::): 


Whoop! There it is!

----------


## Otherside

Trying to book a driving test, and the only avabille ones are either:

a) On the day of an exam in computer architectures. 
b) On a day when I need to be in Uni
c) After my driving license expires, because the government got worried that little bipolar me would start driving like a crazy person, and so they only gave me a license for a year. 

Well...fuck. Why did they have to lay off a bunch of examiners? It just caused a huge, huge waiting list.

Also:



I would like to be able to fill in the "Lady". Option. I mean, how cool would that be? Someone please tell the queen to give me knighthood so I can become a Lady.

Or Captian. Captains sounds pretty darn cool.

----------


## Monotony

> I would like to be able to fill in the "Lady". Option. I mean, how cool would that be? Someone please tell the queen to give me knighthood so I can become a Lady.
> 
> Or Captian. Captains sounds pretty darn cool.



I'm sure something can be arranged.

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Chantellabella

> Trying to book a driving test, and the only avabille ones are either:
> 
> a) On the day of an exam in computer architectures. 
> b) On a day when I need to be in Uni
> c) After my driving license expires, because the government got worried that little bipolar me would start driving like a crazy person, and so they only gave me a license for a year. 
> 
> Well...fuck. Why did they have to lay off a bunch of examiners? It just caused a huge, huge waiting list.
> 
> Also:
> ...




What does your title have to do with getting a driver's license? Are they assuming that a Lord and Lady can drive better than a doctor or a captain? Sounds like nepotism. I would put that I'm a doctor because maybe that gives you a license to speed "saving someone." Also don't the lords and ladies have chauffeurs? They won't need a license.

----------


## Trendsetter

It's my birthday!! Yesss !

----------


## Chantellabella

> It's my birthday!! Yesss !



Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I totally didn't realize yesterday when we talked that it was your birthday! Wow! You're getting sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo old!!!!!!!!!!! 

Let me go find you a cake. It's been awhile since I baked a cyberspace cake. Maybe I can find the time out thread and still one from there.

Oh darn! I remember that I cancelled my photobucket account and so the cupcakes disappeared. I'll go cybershop for a Saints cake.

----------


## Trendsetter

Thanks you anyway. You're the best!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thanks you anyway. You're the best!



Just made you a couple of cakes.  ::):   Look up in the Lounge  ::):

----------


## Monotony

Mars has water? No one tell California. 

Oh and I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Mars has water? No one tell California. 
> 
> Oh and I win.



See. I've always known that.  ::):  

We Martians have a lot of things you puny earthlings don't have. We just don't put it on Facebook.  :Razz:

----------


## Monotony

lol

----------


## Otherside

> lol



What a great idea. And if you'd like FacebookPremium(r), here is m..._FacebookPremium(r)'s_ paypal account. Please deposit Â£9.99 for a month, 29.99 for three months, and our best deal is Â£69.99 for a year.

----------


## Monotony

> What a great idea. And if you'd like FacebookPremium(r), here is m..._FacebookPremium(r)'s_ paypal account. Please deposit Â£9.99 for a month, 29.99 for three months, and our best deal is Â£69.99 for a year.



[Comment only viewable to MonotonyPremiumÂ® Users]

----------


## Otherside

> [Comment only viewable to MonotonyPremiumÂ® Users]



[To view comment, please press Alt+f4]

----------


## Monotony

> [To view comment, please press Alt+f4]



[To view comment, please send credit card info to Nigerian royal family]

----------


## Otherside

> [To view comment, please send credit card info to Nigerian royal family]



[To view reply, please download this piece of software that totally doesn't steal your online banking details]

----------


## Monotony

> [To view reply, please download this piece of software that totally doesn't *steal your online banking details*]

----------


## Otherside

> 



 ::  :cheers:  

There ya go. The drunken smileys of anxiety space.

----------


## Monotony

> There ya go. The drunken smileys of anxiety space.



Damn well then. Here you go ₦100,000,000 . 

3678 9885 2667 9087 354

Mr. Abubakar Shekau exp 09/19

----------


## Chantellabella

Phasers on stun!

A lot of stun!

----------


## Monotony

Seriously though come the [BEEP] on. At least I know why there's still so many damn house fires these days.

----------


## Otherside

That said Plusnet is being shitty and I do occasionally see estimated download times of >1year and latencies on SWTOR of 100,000ms.

----------


## Chantellabella

STOP!

Hammer time!

----------


## Monotony

> That said Plusnet is being shitty and I do occasionally see estimated download times of >1year and latencies on SWTOR of 100,000ms.



Tell me about it. Damn muricans and Albertans and BCers and there new fangled Fiber.

I'm still trying to figure out why every time steam does a system survey it thinks my operating system was installed in 1969.

----------


## Otherside

> Tell me about it. Damn muricans and Albertans and BCers and there new fangled Fiber.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why every time steam does a system survey it thinks my operating system was installed in 1969.



I have fiber. Not that it acts like bloody fiber. The stupid thing keeps giving me latencies of 100,000ms plus. No, I ma not joking. Next time SWTOR does that, I'm tking a picture as proof. 

100,000 fuccking ms latency. How the [BEEP] do you do anything with 100,000ms. 
.........

----------


## BillDauterive

AAA

----------


## Monotony

> I have fiber. Not that it acts like bloody fiber. The stupid thing keeps giving me latencies of 100,000ms plus. No, I ma not joking. Next time SWTOR does that, I'm tking a picture as proof. 
> 
> 100,000 fuccking ms latency. How the [BEEP] do you do anything with 100,000ms. 
> .........



I've gotten over 5 million ms a few times because Wargamings servers are crap. So are SWTOR's most likely.

Go to preorder that new expansion back when it was announced? "Oh sorry your account is banned please contact customer support". 

Mmm nah with Fallout 4, Legacy of the Void and Battlefront coming out I have better things to do thanks though for saving me some money EA.

----------


## Otherside

> I've gotten over 5 million ms a few times because Wargamings servers are crap. So are SWTOR's most likely.
> 
> Go to preorder that new expansion back when it was announced? "Oh sorry your account is banned please contact customer support". 
> 
> Mmm nah with Fallout 4, Legacy of the Void and Battlefront coming out I have better things to do thanks though for saving me some money EA.



Lol how the hell did you get a ban?  :: 

You didn't miss much with Shadow of Revan. Dude came back from the dead, ran around destroying [BEEP] raving about the end of the universe, big boss battle, the end. And then an update which was over hyped and took 10 mins tops to complete. 

Knights of the Fallen Empire looks good from the trailer, but I bet you, overhypedd too.

Edit - There are no words to describe my hatred of SWTOR's new login screen.

----------


## Monotony

> Lol how the hell did you get a ban? 
> 
> You didn't miss much with Shadow of Revan. Dude came back from the dead, ran around destroying [BEEP] raving about the end of the universe, big boss battle, the end. And then an update which was over hyped and took 10 mins tops to complete. 
> 
> Knights of the Fallen Empire looks good from the trailer, but I bet you, overhypedd too.



Hell if I know I haven't even played it in like 2 years. 

Still disappointed about how TOR turned out liked it a lot for the first few months then it went F2P and just became even more Meh than WoW. Still surprised ToR is even still alive to be honest. Let alone other WoW clones since even WoW is hemorrhaging players by the millions. Don't know what the hell they were thinking tying just about every god damn thing to 24 hour timers in WoD.

Oh you feel like just spending say all weekend mining and then smelting a couple hundred ingots? Nope cant do dat can only make 20 every 24 hours now. Although I think it might have even been like 5 or something for some of them haven't played that either since like a week after WoD came out.

----------


## Otherside

> Hell if I know I haven't even played it in like 2 years. 
> 
> Still disappointed about how TOR turned out liked it a lot for the first few months then it went F2P and just became even more Meh than WoW. Still surprised ToR is even still alive to be honest. Let alone other WoW clones since even WoW is hemorrhaging players by the millions. Don't know what the hell they were thinking tying just about every god damn thing to 24 hour timers in WoD.
> 
> Oh you feel like just spending say all weekend mining and then smelting a couple hundred ingots? Nope cant do dat can only make 20 every 24 hours now. Although I think it might have even been like 5 or something for some of them haven't played that either since like a week after WoD came out.



WOD disappointed me. Cancelled by sub some time after that, haven't really looked that much at Legion or played 6.2. Looked at it on my Boyfriends account. Didn't think much of it.

Edit - Okay, that definately said boyfriends account last night. WTF tapatalk? Why did tht say OLD account this morning.

----------


## Otherside

http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borow...sistant-humans





> Scientists have discovered a powerful  new strain of fact-resistant humans who are threatening the ability of  Earth to sustain life, a sobering new study reports. 
> 
> The  research, conducted by the University of Minnesota, identifies a  virulent strain of humans who are virtually immune to any form of  verifiable knowledge, leaving scientists at a loss as to how to combat  them.
> 
> 
>  “These humans appear to have  all the faculties necessary to receive and process information,” Davis  Logsdon, one of the scientists who contributed to the study, said. “And  yet, somehow, they have developed defenses that, for all intents and  purposes, have rendered those faculties totally inactive.”
>  More worryingly, Logsdon said, “As facts have multiplied, their defenses against those facts have only grown more powerful.”
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, I'vre known that since well, the dawn of time? 

But I suppose now is the time the take drastic action...for earth.

----------


## Monotony

> WOD disappointed me. Cancelled by sub some time after that, haven't really looked that much at Legion or played 6.2. Looked at it on my Boyfriends account. Didn't think much of it.
> 
> Edit - Okay, that definately said boyfriends account last night. WTF tapatalk? Why did tht say OLD account this morning.



 :: 

There's only one explanation:





It's odd they made questing much better and made a ton of improvements to phasing along with making 5 mans actually take more then 3 minutes and then decided to make almost everything else worse. 

In fact the quality of most of their games has decreased over the last 6 or so years. They really need to hire some new writers SC2 made that painfully apparent.

At least they managed to turn Diablo 3 around with RoS and hopefully they manage to fix SC2 with LoTV.

----------


## Chantellabella

Greetings puny earthlings

I'm taking over


Ready the photon torpedoes!

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Otherside

Traffic traffic.traffic traffic I hate traffic.

If the person at traffic control is on this site, please, do.me.a.favour and just turn the lights red for me so this bus could get a move on.

----------


## Chantellabella

well, it could do what a truck driver did to my boss. rather than pass in the passing lane, he drove around her on the shoulder of the road as they were going 75 miles per hour.

----------


## Monotony

> Traffic traffic.traffic traffic I hate traffic.
> 
> If the person at traffic control is on this site, please, do.me.a.favour and just turn the lights red for me so this bus could get a move on.



Could be worse.

----------


## Otherside

> Could be worse.



 :Car:

----------


## Otherside

What the fuck...

----------


## Monotony

> What the fuck...



The real question here is how did you even find that?

----------


## Monotony

Hmm tempting but it doesn't say _what_ the power is. It could be an annoying superpower like always being on fire or some crap.

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony

> 



 ::  I love find the vegan. 





... I kind of want some burger king now.

----------


## Chantellabella

> ... I kind of want some burger king now.



So weird. *shakes head in total confusion*

Oh, but I win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

Speaking of storm troopers...................I'm so ready for the new installment of Star Wars. 


And.........................

I win! 


Again!

----------


## Otherside

^Im gonna have to drag my.boyfriend off to see that. 

Should be another Hunger  Games out soon as well. Why.does everything get released at the same time?

----------


## Chantellabella

> ^Im gonna have to drag my.boyfriend off to see that. 
> 
> Should be another Hunger  Games out soon as well. Why.does everything get released at the same time?



At least you can count on the next Divergent movie not being released at the same time as the Mockingjay and Maze Runner series. I think they are all made by Lionsgate who doesn't want to poop on it's own opening day parade.

----------


## Monotony

> ^Im gonna have to drag my.boyfriend off to see that. 
> 
> Should be another Hunger  Games out soon as well. Why.does everything get released at the same time?



Holiday shopping supposedly. But I'm convinced they do it just to be annoying and out of some strange desire to not release it earlier in the year when they have few competitors for peoples money. 

I really hope the new star wars movie is good. At least it can't possibly be worse than Attack of the Clones. 

At least Spectre finally comes out in a few weeks.

----------


## Otherside

Erghhhhhhhhhhhhh

Okay I need to find the little bugger that gave me the common Cold. Couldn't they have waited until a day when I don't actually have to get up and do anything.

When I find the bugger, I will murder them in there sleep.

----------


## Monotony

> Erghhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Okay I need to find the little bugger that gave me the common Cold. Couldn't they have waited until a day when I don't actually have to get up and do anything.
> 
> When I find the bugger, I will murder them in there sleep.



The [BEEP]?

Why does everyone seem to have it this month.

----------


## Otherside

> The [BEEP]?
> 
> Why does everyone seem to have it this month.



I don't know.

I only know that I really.wish this had waited until.tomorrow. I.wouldn't have had.to.drag myself over into college at 745

----------


## Member11

:first:

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Monotony

::  fake or not I haven't laughed this hard in a while.

----------


## Monotony

KIC 8462852

Something irregularly shaped is dimming a stars light by more than 20%?

Must be.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Wait. How did you get a video of the stupid idiot cops of my city?

----------


## Chantellabella

> :



Re: subscribe

Yes!!!!! The world's feng shui is centered again!

----------


## Otherside

> fake or not I haven't laughed this hard in a while.



Heh, I got one of those "earn lots of money with no hassle" emails today. I'm tempted to reply now with this.

----------


## Monotony

:Rofl:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Great!  ::):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Hey! Monotony 
@Monotony
 What's up dude? how are things?

----------


## Sagan

Cindy..... Yes you. I know you're out there @*Chantellabella* 

How have you been?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Cindy..... Yes you. I know you're out there @*Chantellabella* 
> 
> How have you been?



There you are!!!!!! We missed you!!  :Hug:  What ya been doing all that time? We sent out a search party, but they came back after the first day because they didn't know what you smelled like and couldn't trace the scent.  ::): 

Then we thought we could just look online for science guys, but there was 2 million, 1 hundred, and 53 of you, so it was really hard to call all those numbers.

So we decided to just wait till you came back. 


Now's where's my really big bat to bop you on the head for leaving. It's around here somewhere.

Oh there it is   :bat:

----------


## Sagan

> There you are!!!!!! We missed you!!  What ya been doing all that time? We sent out a search party, but they came back after the first day because they didn't know what you smelled like and couldn't trace the scent. 
> 
> Then we thought we could just look online for science guys, but there was 2 million, 1 hundred, and 53 of you, so it was really hard to call all those numbers.
> 
> So we decided to just wait till you came back. 
> 
> 
> Now's where's my really big bat to bop you on the head for leaving. It's around here somewhere.
> 
> Oh there it is



I had been hiding out in the 5th dimension. But I was able to escape!

----------


## Chantellabella

I has won da thread.

Nuff said


Anyone trying to post after me will be vaporized.

----------


## Sagan

Go ahead and try! But I have nukes in orbit. It's just a matter of time till  I find your base

----------


## Chantellabella

> Go ahead and try! But I have nukes in orbit. It's just a matter of time till  I find your base



Is that supposed to be Mars? It looks like a giant moldy orange jaw-breaker.  ::): 

Oh and we Martians eat Nukes for breakfast. 


Yeah, uh huh.  :first:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

^ Ha the 1st? The stores were already filled with Christmas crap last week.

----------


## Chantellabella

I for one protest that our great turkey bird tradition is overlooked.

I was born on Thanksgiving Day.

----------


## Sagan

> I for one protest that our great turkey bird tradition is overlooked.
> 
> I was born on Thanksgiving Day.



Happy early Thanksburthday  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagan

(•_•) 
<)   )╯

----------


## Chantellabella

> Happy early Thanksburthday



The song I plan to sing:

Happy Birthday to me
I'm older than that oak tree
I can't remember who I am
But that's ok with me!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

> *They ask me "Paper or plastic?" at the grocery store.*I don't know. 
> I'm 74. 
> Which is 'better' or 'worse'? 
> 
> So I bought cloth reusable bags. 
> But then I forget to bring them. 
> Did I mention that I'm 74? 
> 
> Now I just say "Doesn't matter, I bi-sacksual." 
> ...

----------


## Sagan

*The lesson here is...pay your landscaper*or this will happen: 

?

----------


## Chantellabella

I have conquered the win.


So you guys may unfurl your white flags.

----------


## Monotony

No no I win.








> "And an H-bomb is a "HELLO, WORLD! [BEEP] YOUUUUUUUUUUUU!""



No this is a good and proper [BEEP] you world.

----------


## Otherside

Guys, did you really not know what sausage rolls are? 



Seriously they're like frigging awesome how does the US apparently not have them?  :shrug: 

Or is this just Facebook trying to panic rule britainia again.

----------


## Sagan

^ Stop making me for the hunger!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

> Guys, did you really not know what sausage rolls are? 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously they're like frigging awesome how does the US apparently not have them? 
> 
> Or is this just Facebook trying to panic rule britainia again.



Meh

----------


## Chantellabella

> No no I win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is a good and proper [BEEP] you world.



I have the Illudium P-36 Explosive Space Modulator. 

Nuff said.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Guys, did you really not know what sausage rolls are? 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously they're like frigging awesome how does the US apparently not have them? 
> 
> Or is this just Facebook trying to panic rule britainia again.



We have something that looks like that. It's called Pigs in a Blanket.

What can I say.................we Americans are weird when it comes to naming things.

----------


## Monotony

> I have the Illudium P-36 Explosive Space Modulator. 
> 
> Nuff said.



Ya but a rabbit stole it so I win.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11

> 



They look like they are dancing  ::

----------


## Sagan

.

----------


## Sagan

> They look like they are dancing






lol

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



ADHD hell. I sat here watching it for quite some time. And then got distracted by another ball going down.

----------


## Sagan

It's a very busy image. Actually it's 1 image. But it's made so you can copy it as many times and put above or below, or on the side and it matches up.

----------


## 1

-10 Points

----------


## Sagan

Coleslaw

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Did I kill the thread? With that animation?

----------


## Monotony

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8UE...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Monotony

http://starwarswars.com/

Well that was eye bleeding.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Coleslaw



That's crazy talk!

You obviously mean kiwi toe fuzz.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Nope.  ::):  Just haven't been online lately. I was on a business trip.

----------


## 1

10

----------


## Chantellabella

And then the thread ended with me as the winner.

----------


## 1

#1

----------


## Chantellabella

Once the chickens flew. 

They would hover silently over the tree tops during the waxing moon.

It was quite magical. 



Oh 


And yes, I win.

----------


## 1

#1

----------


## Chantellabella

:flower:  :superbear:  :Rofl:  :Car:  :bam:  :riot:  :mask:

----------


## 1

Thread is officially closed

----------


## Otherside

^Only a mod can do that. So I am officially closing it. And winning. 


As an aside I doubt admin would let me lock this thread. Wonder if they let me if I bribed them with doughnuts or something.  :Confused:

----------


## Monotony

> ^Only a mod can do that. So I am officially closing it. And winning.

----------


## 1

Der Gewinner

----------


## Chantellabella

I win.

Game over.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

012345

----------


## Chantellabella

Chickens
Pigeons
Kiwis

Oh My!

----------


## ButteredToast

Can I come out now?

----------


## 1

No

----------


## Chantellabella

> Can I come out now?



 :bam:  :bam:  :bam:  :bam:  :bam:  :bam:  :bam: 

That would be a double no

----------


## Chantellabella

Otherside! Quick! Lock the door!

----------


## ButteredToast

Am I on the other side? 


If so, then to you I say hello.

----------


## 1

0ask1j3nqia

----------


## huppypuppy

I win - cause I rule the world!!!!  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I win - cause I rule the world!!!!



Hey Stranger!!!! I haven't seen you in awhile.  ::): 

I still win this thread, but it's good to see you.

----------


## huppypuppy

> Hey Stranger!!!! I haven't seen you in awhile. 
> 
> I still win this thread, but it's good to see you.



I've been floating in and out! I'll leave you a note on your profile..... I'll win!!! Heheheh -  :Razz:

----------


## Chantellabella

Once upon a time, Chantellabella won a thread.

The end.

----------


## huppypuppy

Okay - this is war! It's on like Donkey Kong.....  :first:

----------


## Chantellabella

That's it! I claim this thread conquered by Mars!

----------


## 1

End

----------


## huppypuppy

It's not over until the fat lady sings.....

Attachment 3134

----------


## Otherside

> Am I on the other side? 
> 
> 
> If so, then to you I say hello.



She means me. She's shamelessly trying to get me to abuse the awesome powers of the mod so that I'll lock this thread. 





> Otherside! Quick! Lock the door!



I do accept bribes...in the form of Reeses Puff's Cereal, and Cinnamon and Brown Sugar Pop Tarts. 

Wish they'd sell that stuff over here.

----------


## Chantellabella

> She means me. She's shamelessly trying to get me to abuse the awesome powers of the mod so that I'll lock this thread. 
> 
> 
> 
> I do accept bribes...in the form of Reeses Puff's Cereal, and Cinnamon and Brown Sugar Pop Tarts. 
> 
> Wish they'd sell that stuff over here.




Well if it takes a bribe........................................I O U tons of Poptarts. But...............did you know...........................

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/1...n_5836520.html


And the strawberry ones can burst into flame!

----------


## Otherside

> Well if it takes a bribe........................................I O U tons of Poptarts. But...............did you know...........................
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/1...n_5836520.html
> 
> And the strawberry ones can burst into flame!



Yeah we can get strawberry ones here in a store, or the chocolate ones here.  Otherwise, you have to pay a huge amount of cash in an american food  shop to buy em. Never had them burst into flame though. I have managed to burn them many times though. And burnt my tongue. 

Seriously, the filling inside those things is lethal if you heat it up to much. I mean, _ow._

----------


## 1

Last Poster

----------


## Monotony

> She means me. She's shamelessly trying to get me to abuse the awesome powers of the mod so that I'll lock this thread. 
> 
> 
> 
> I do accept bribes...in the form of Reeses Puff's Cereal, and Cinnamon and Brown Sugar Pop Tarts. 
> 
> Wish they'd sell that stuff over here.



I haven't seen Reeses Puffs on shelves in months same with French Toast Crunch. Ever since they started selling it in the US again it seems to have vanished off the face of the earth.

----------


## Otherside

> I haven't seen Reeses Puffs on shelves in months same with French Toast Crunch. Ever since they started selling it in the US again it seems to have vanished off the face of the earth.



Don't think it was ever sold here. Or if it was, some [BEEP] came along and decided that "sugar was not good for our childrens teeth" and "should not be eaten at breakfast" and it was removed from the selves and declared "oh goodness too unhealthy!" to remain on sale. 

Not to mention that I wasn't actually planning on eating it for breakfast. I mean, ehh, is kinda too sweet.

----------


## Monotony

> Don't think it was ever sold here. Or if it was, some [BEEP] came along and decided that "sugar was not good for our childrens teeth" and "should not be eaten at breakfast" and it was removed from the selves and declared "oh goodness too unhealthy!" to remain on sale. 
> 
> Not to mention that I wasn't actually planning on eating it for breakfast. I mean, ehh, is kinda too sweet.



There's like Cinnamon toast crunch, lucky charms and frosted flakes but every thing else that isn't some sort of "healthy cereal" seems to have disappeared. 

It could just be No Frills sucking hard at keeping stuff stocked and Walmart and Sobeys are just too expensive to even bother checking anymore.

----------


## Otherside

We have cinnamon toast crunch and frosted flakes, but no lucky charms. That stuff turned the milk an odd color anyway.

----------


## Monotony

> We have cinnamon toast crunch and frosted flakes, but no lucky charms. That stuff turned the milk an odd color anyway.



But dem tasty carcinogenic chemicals!

----------


## Otherside

> But dem tasty carcinogenic chemicals!



Probably banned by the European Courts of lets ban everything because why the hell not.

Or the British Courts of ban more stuff.

----------


## Chantellabella

Coming through.

 :tree guy: 

You may resume

----------


## Monotony

> Probably banned by the European Courts of lets ban everything because why the hell not.
> 
> Or the British Courts of ban more stuff.



You should have a Court that Bans Courts of Banning just to be complete.

Btw did they go full retard and ban Steak Knives over there yet?

----------


## Otherside

> You should have a Court that Bans Courts of Banning just to be complete.
> 
> Btw did they go full retard and ban Steak Knives over there yet?



Well a pub still gave me one the other day when I bought a steak so I presume not. 

It'd make cutting into steak pretty hard though. Especially as I kinda like my steak...bloody.

----------


## Monotony

> Well a pub still gave me one the other day when I bought a steak so I presume not. 
> 
> It'd make cutting into steak pretty hard though. Especially as I kinda like my steak...bloody.



Shame would have been hilarious to watch them act all confused on why stabbings with things like Screwdrivers shot up afterwards.

----------


## Otherside

> Shame would have been hilarious to watch them act all confused on why stabbings with things like Screwdrivers shot up afterwards.



Wouldn't surprise me if they did get confused. This country gets confused over the stupidist things sometimes.

----------


## Monotony

> Wouldn't surprise me if they did get confused. This country gets confused over the stupidist things sometimes.



I finally found the calculator most governments use for accounting. 




This explains so much in the last decade.

----------


## Chantellabella

Coming through..............

the sequel

 :tree guy: 

resume

----------


## Otherside

> I finally found the calculator most governments use for accounting. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This explains so much in the last decade.



Guy in charge of accounts got given a high school maths book at one point, I think.

----------


## Otherside

Okay, my government is now going to debate banning Donald Trump from entering the country. 

This country sometimes.

----------


## Monotony

> Okay, my government is now going to debate banning Donald Trump from entering the country. 
> 
> This country sometimes.



 ::

----------


## Chantellabella

coming through 

 :santa: 


btw..........................

winning

----------


## Monotony

Nope I win.

----------


## 1

No

----------


## Otherside

Nope, Otherside here wins. 

Also, if Trumpy does actually get Bill Gates to just turn off the Internet, how do we continue this competition? It's a serious question that anxiety space's needs to consider.

----------


## Monotony

> Nope, Otherside here wins. 
> 
> Also, if Trumpy does actually get Bill Gates to just turn off the Internet, how do we continue this competition? It's a serious question that anxiety space's needs to consider.



Oh that's simple. I automatically win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Nope I win.




Oh no, you did not just flip a chicken head at me. 

Let me go find my bat  :bat:

----------


## 1

0-5=88

----------


## Otherside

> 0-5=88



If it's in Excess-93 notation, then yes. 

Sorry, I had to be a smartarse there. And that could be wrong. Hate maths.

----------


## Monotony

> If it's in Excess-93 notation, then yes. 
> 
> Sorry, I had to be a smartarse there. And that could be wrong. Hate maths.

----------


## Otherside

> 



I wish I could not do it, but uni decided I needed to do maths for a computing course, so I'm stuck doing classes on maths. And I hate it.

----------


## Monotony

> I wish I could not do it, but uni decided I needed to do maths for a computing course, so I'm stuck doing classes on maths. And I hate it.



What computing course? 


Oh and I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 




In total agreement. 

Math is definitely overrated.

----------


## 1

It fell and it survived

----------


## Monotony

Lol

----------


## Chantellabella

> Lol



Well, that made me feel better.  ::):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



 ::):

----------


## Otherside

Tescos had added festive sounds to there self service machines and it just makes the automated passive aggressive voice even.more annoying.

"unexpected item in the bagging area ho ho ho"
"barcode not recognised. Please wait for assistance. *sleighbells*"

I only wanted to buy toothpaste FFS.

----------


## Monotony

> Tescos had added festive sounds to there self service machines and it just makes the automated passive aggressive voice even.more annoying.
> 
> "unexpected item in the bagging area ho ho ho"
> "barcode not recognised. Please wait for assistance. *sleighbells*"
> 
> I only wanted to buy toothpaste FFS.



Oh I hate those self checkout machines they never work. Meanwhile they only have 2 cash registers open and 60 people in line.

----------


## 1

5 Years

----------


## Monotony

lol


https://imgur.com/gallery/ObhdqXu

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:tree guy:

----------


## 1

Error 404

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

The last winner

----------


## Otherside

1 - I'm actually lying in bed feeling like shite. Thanks person at uni who has given me the flu. I feel like crap. Ughhhhh.

2 - dunno what that voicemail is on my phone, and I can't be bothered to dial it. Besides the computerised woman that O2 has is fucking irritating. I'm going to set the message as "Please hang up and send me a text instead, I am not calling voicemail because it costs a bloody fortune and it's so annoying to get through" soon. Or I would, if I wasnt trying to get a job.

3 - on the subject of phones, i know you failed to send an image of some networking cables to Michelle last year. Stop alerting me. I KNOW ALREADY.

4 - I wonder how many spoilt millennial brats will.appear on my Facebook come the 25th? Oh dear, you got a Samsung galaxy instead of the IPhone...oh god, aren't your.parents so.mean to you.

5 - why am I typing like this?

6 - I win, and anyone who argues gets infected with my flu germs.

----------


## Monotony

> 5 - why am I typing like this?
> 
> 6 - I win, and anyone who argues gets infected with my flu germs.



1 - Because I win.

2 - You can try.

----------


## Otherside

> 1 - Because I win.
> 
> 2 - You can try.



Enjoy the flu. I win again.

----------


## Monotony

> Enjoy the flu. I win again.



Hmm no sorry I win.

----------


## Monotony

Ah the joy of winning the lottery on who ends up with a defective product. 

https://i.imgur.com/1bTX4qy.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ZFUbIow.jpg

----------


## 1

Done

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Thread is officially closed

----------


## Otherside

^Only a mod can do that. I could close it for you. For a bribe...

I only accept doughnuts.

----------


## Otherside

Also, merry christmas guys, or happy holidays, or whatever you call it.

And a happy new year. 20 bloody sixteen already.

----------


## 1

Thread closed for 10 years.

----------


## Otherside

Thread reopened.

----------


## 1

Thread closed again with added chains,and no key.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thread closed again with added chains,and no key.



Your print is so small that I can never read it. I have old eyes.

Whatever it says....................


I win.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

> Thread closed again with added chains,and no key.



You have the determination required for this thread. But it is not enough. I will win.

----------


## Member11

I win  :first:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I win



Uh. No.

Fin.

----------


## Member11

> Uh. No.
> 
> Fin.



Nope, *I* win  :bat:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony

> You have the determination required for this thread. But it is not enough. I will win.



No you wont.

----------


## Otherside

> No you wont.



We have been over this to many times to count, Alan. I will win.

----------


## 1

Nobody can take my win,and to make sure I'll place explosives around it.

----------


## Monotony

> We have been over this to many times to count, Alan. I will win.



 :Eyebrow: 

How many times do I have to repeat myself, No you won't.

----------


## 1

...

----------


## Chantellabella

Winning

----------


## 1

Win again

----------


## Chantellabella

Then the wolf huffed and puffed and blew the house in.

Then end.

----------


## 1

Infinite wins

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Win x10

----------


## Sagan

Windows 10 sucks!

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

ṉÃ¸ Ã¯ τhÃ¯ṉќ ṉÃ¸τ αχεl!!!!

----------


## 1

I'll leave this win in the middle of the ocean surrounded by sharks..now you cannot get to it.

----------


## Sagan

Well shit. I guess you win Axel !

----------


## 1

Last post,Win

----------


## Chantellabella

> Windows 10 sucks!



And that's why I wanted you guys to be my guinea pigs.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Well shit. I guess you win Axel !



Uh. No. 

Winseys.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

I declare this thread won in the year 2015. At 9:30 pm. Central Standard Time. (including Daylight Savings Time) ( I think)

----------


## Monotony

Nope I win for 2015.

----------


## 1

1st Win of 2016

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

10

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

On the first day of 2016 I won this here thread

And a partridge in a pear tree

----------


## 1

Multiple wins

----------


## Otherside

I win.

----------


## Monotony

> I win.

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Chantellabella

Just for posterity sake................................

Win again

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

Otherside for the win

----------


## Monotony

> Otherside for the win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

The end.

Now it's time for all the little boys and girls to go to bed.

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Otherside

Won. Although if anyone's awake, I can't sleep. And I'm fucking bored.

So I could.do with a.contest.

----------


## 1

Won again

----------


## Monotony

I win, all further claims of winning other than by myself are null and void.

----------


## 1

Last post

----------


## Chantellabella

> Last post



Post after the last post

----------


## 1

Posting after your post,which was after the previous post

----------


## Chantellabella

> Posting after your post,which was after the previous post



Posting in spite of your last post and raising it one more post.

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



In spite of your weapon there,.........................

I win

----------


## 1

Infinite

----------


## Chantellabella

Then the earth cooled....................


and I won.

----------


## 1

You lose,I win

----------


## Chantellabella

Arrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ah. I feel so much better now.

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Chantellabella

Let's discuss this rationally. I am old. I was born before dirt was invented. Therefore, I only have so many years to win this thread, while the rest of you will have decades to win it after me. 

Now that we have this settled.


Ah.................the joys of being a winner

----------


## 1

I am immortal so therefore..I win

----------


## Chantellabella

Thought you won, didn't you? 

Nope.

----------


## 1

I will always win,for eternity

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan

> 




I are now for the hungry!!! how dare thou.

----------


## 1

0qsbh23bq

----------


## Chantellabella

Phasers on stun!!!

----------


## 1

#1

----------


## Member11

> 



I want!!  ::!:

----------


## 1

Attachment 3138

----------


## Otherside

Win win.

----------


## Monotony

> Win win.



Nope you lose again otter slide.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

> Nope you lose again otter slide.



Hear that?

That is the sound of a million souls crying out as there chances of winning are crushed. By me.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony

> Hear that?
> 
> That is the sound of a million souls crying out as there chances of winning are crushed. By me.



Blah blah blah.

----------


## 1

Error 404

----------


## Otherside

Can't be bothered to cook. So what did I do? I bought a bloody prawn tikka massala. In the ready meal variety. 

It's...actually quite nice, as ready meals go.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Can't be bothered to cook. So what did I do? I bought a bloody prawn tikka massala. In the ready meal variety. 
> 
> It's...actually quite nice, as ready meals go.



Did you get food poisoning? I bought crawfish etoufee in a frozen package one time and got to see it again all over my bathroom floor.  ::): 

I win................in gross storytelling.

----------


## Otherside

> Did you get food poisoning? I bought crawfish etoufee in a frozen package one time and got to see it again all over my bathroom floor. 
> 
> I win................in gross storytelling.



At about eleven at night I felt sick, didn't actually vomit though. Can't tell if it was because I also ate a pizza though or whether it was just the curry :-S

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

Bloody hell its freezing.

----------


## Monotony

> Bloody hell its freezing.



Well send the cold over here it's been too hot all "winter".

----------


## Otherside

> Well send the cold over here it's been too hot all "winter".



Gladly I'm sick of having to drag myself out into -6c mornings.

----------


## 1

.

----------


## Monotony

> Gladly I'm sick of having to drag myself out into -6c mornings.



But that's warm.

----------


## Otherside

I think I'm drunk.

I win by default.

----------


## Monotony

> I think I'm drunk.
> 
> I win by default.



Nope I still win. 


In other news this looks fucking amazing. I really want a burger now.

----------


## Otherside

> Nope I still win. 
> 
> 
> In other news this looks fucking amazing. I really want a burger now.



Actually so do I :-)

----------


## 1

0#!njwrerkjr4s

----------


## Otherside



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## L

WIN

----------


## 1

Invisible Win

----------


## Monotony

>

----------


## Member11

:first:  :Celebrate:

----------


## mp



----------


## Chantellabella

Love the spam reference.


Oh and I win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony



----------


## mp

,*,*,*,*

----------


## Chantellabella

Then the wolf huffed and puffed and blew the house in.

The end.

I win.

----------


## Otherside

This bus needs to get a move on.

Can't decide between pizza or Chinese for dinner. Also want cider. I still get bloody ID'ed FFS.  ::'(:

----------


## Otherside

Is the drinking age really 21 in the US?

Not trying to start a.debate her, just curious if it's true or not.

----------


## 1

#1

----------


## Otherside

Seriously would this bus just hurry up I'm hungry and it's bloody dark out I want to go home.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

#3

----------


## mp



----------


## 1

�

----------


## Chantellabella

> Seriously would this bus just hurry up I'm hungry and it's bloody dark out I want to go home.



Did the bus ever come? I just picture you shivering in the dark.
warm  :Hug: 

Oh, and I win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win again

----------


## mp

:Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

> Did the bus ever come? I just picture you shivering in the dark.
> warm 
> 
> Oh, and I win



Thankfully it did. I seriously hate buses though. The sooner I pass my driving test, the better.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

:superbear:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

.

----------


## mp

?

----------


## 1

?

----------


## Otherside

Hello from the otherside

Okay that song is perfect

----------


## Monotony

> Hello from the otherside
> 
> Okay that song is perfect

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Oh, to have an animated gif of what happens next.  ::):

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony

Attachment 3140

----------


## 1

$5

----------


## Chantellabella

> 





Awww!

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## mp

?????????

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Monotony

> 



Eh still less annoying than those damn age gates at least that one only makes you click twice.

----------


## 1

Yes

----------


## Chantellabella

Twinkle twinkle little star
How I wonder what you are

Google it, damn it! 

Where's Sagan? I'll bet he knows.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

Yeah.

----------


## Monotony

*Plants flag*

----------


## 1

...

----------


## Ironman

Hello  ::):

----------


## huppypuppy

I win here! Thinking of a few things to do but can't do them!

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

Win win win win win.

----------


## mp

hnnnnnnmmmmmmm

----------


## Otherside

If (OthersideWins == true)
{
     Otherside Wins!
}

Else
{

     Otherside still wins. 
}

----------


## mp

huhuhuhuhuhehehe .......

----------


## 1

0

----------


## Monotony

> If (OthersideWins == true)
> {
>      Otherside Wins!
> }
> 
> Else
> {
> 
>      Otherside still wins. 
> }



No

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## mp

ohh

----------


## 1

Hm

----------


## mp

ahm ahm

----------


## 1

21

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I'd rather find no wafer than a finger or something. Besides, aren't we all eating those things for the chocolate anyway?

----------


## Monotony

> I'd rather find no wafer than a finger or something. Besides, aren't we all eating those things for the chocolate anyway?



I know right? 

Besides the wafferles kit kats taste better anyway.

----------


## 1

...

----------


## mp

...

----------


## 1

...

----------


## Chantellabella

And the winner is................................


Moi

----------


## Monotony

Correct I am the winner.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## mp

#:&$^///#^$6$5/$$33

----------


## 1

0.01%

----------


## mp

99.9%

----------


## 1

10 Cents

----------


## Chantellabella

Coming through

----------


## 1

The win has vanished

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

A consumed win

----------


## Chantellabella

Thou reign is over, peasant earthlings. I win.

----------


## mp

i winnnnnnnn

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

I said earthlings............................





I win!!!

----------


## 1

I stole your win

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Again.................save the frogs!

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Chantellabella

> 




So Obama gave me this bloated feeling? 

I don't drink the water anyway. There's some mystery about the water here and personally I don't do mysteries when it comes to dying.

----------


## 1

Salt water is better also..win.

----------


## Monotony

> 



The UN should really do something about that.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Hmm

----------


## L

> Hmm



Can I Hmmmmm with you?

----------


## Otherside

How would one go about building a wall between the US and Mexico? I mean I'm sure Donald Trump thought this through and all, but it is a long but of land there. 

I mean, would he even be done by the time of comes to the next election? Not that I van vote being not American and all, but still, I'm interested how he plans to build the wall.

Wonder if Popey will also be banned from America now.

----------


## Monotony

> How would one go about building a wall between the US and Mexico? I mean I'm sure Donald Trump thought this through and all, but it is a long but of land there. 
> 
> I mean, would he even be done by the time of comes to the next election? Not that I van vote being not American and all, but still, I'm interested how he plans to build the wall.
> 
> Wonder if Popey will also be banned from America now.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexico...States_barrier

Meh there already is one it just needs to be finished and patrolled more.

----------


## Otherside

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexico...States_barrier
> 
> Meh there already is one it just needs to be finished and patrolled more.



I think he means more wall of China style though.

----------


## Chantellabella

> How would one go about building a wall between the US and Mexico? I mean I'm sure Donald Trump thought this through and all, but it is a long but of land there. 
> 
> I mean, would he even be done by the time of comes to the next election? Not that I van vote being not American and all, but still, I'm interested how he plans to build the wall.
> 
> Wonder if Popey will also be banned from America now.



Well, according to what I heard, he has to get rid of the internet first. That's his first order of business. Once he's done that, he can completely wipe out terrorism. 

As for his wall, I've seen his Chicago Trump tower. All he has to do is build a buttload of those and lay them side by side. I'm sure his bank account can handle that.

But when I went to give a talk in El Paso, I heard that all the drug lords live right across the border from El Paso. Supposedly, they put their families in El Paso to keep them safe................sort of like a "no fly" zone for drug cartel families. Yet, when I was there, a drive-by shooting had just taken place at the airport. And um, can the drug lords move back and forth across the border freely? 

So wtf? Haven't a clue what goes on.

----------


## Monotony

> I think he means more wall of China style though.



But is it going to be at least 20 meters wide and painted bright red white and blue so it's visible from space to trump the Chinese?

----------


## Otherside

> But is it going to be at least 20 meters wide and painted bright red white and blue so it's visible from space to trump the Chinese?



Wall probably extends up to space. That way anyone who tries to climb over dies of oxygen deprivation.

----------


## Monotony

> Wall probably extends up to space. That way anyone who tries to climb over dies of oxygen deprivation.



Nah not enough flare needs more drones and missiles.

----------


## Otherside

> Well, according to what I heard, he has to get rid of the internet first. That's his first order of business. Once he's done that, he can completely wipe out terrorism. 
> 
> As for his wall, I've seen his Chicago Trump tower. All he has to do is build a buttload of those and lay them side by side. I'm sure his bank account can handle that.
> 
> But when I went to give a talk in El Paso, I heard that all the drug lords live right across the border from El Paso. Supposedly, they put their families in El Paso to keep them safe................sort of like a "no fly" zone for drug cartel families. Yet, when I was there, a drive-by shooting had just taken place at the airport. And um, can the drug lords move back and forth across the border freely? 
> 
> So wtf? Haven't a clue what goes on.



Ah yes the whole shut down the Internet thing. Apparently Bill Gates is gonna just shut it down.  ::): 

Our parliament actually debated banning Trump from the UK. I mean, it never was gonna happen, but it was a funny debate never the less.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## mp

????

----------


## 1

...

----------


## Chantellabella

> ...



+++++++++++





> ????



!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 1

.###

----------


## Monotony

~!@#$%^&*()_+{}|:"<>?

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## mp

> +++++++++++
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!



*****

----------


## 1

$$$$

----------


## L

Watch at 03:58

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## L

> Win



Nnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooope

----------


## 1

Yes

----------


## Chantellabella

> Watch at 03:58



I love these. Every seen Arianna Grande do them? She's great!

----------


## 1

Inti mhux se tifhem dan

----------


## Chantellabella

Once upon a time................


I win.


The end. 

*Roll credits*

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

It's 2016 and there are still people out there who think the world is _flat_. As in, not that spherical shape. As in, the world conviently ends somewhere. 

Whatttttt????

Edit - Even better. The website now claims that gravity doesn't exist. Great, now why the hell can't I go spaceman floating?

Second Edit - Apparently the UN supports this, because the logo has a flat earth on it. Yup, it's a conspiracy. Why it's a conspiracy, I don't know. Not sure what the purpose of it would be. I mean, the US government is struggle to unlock an iPhone and apparently theres a great big conspiracy.

----------


## 1

The world isn't flat??!

----------


## Chantellabella

> The world isn't flat??!



Yep. It's flat. That's why all our Aussie friends here have to hang on with one hand while they type.  ::):

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony

> It's 2016 and there are still people out there who think the world is _flat_. As in, not that spherical shape. As in, the world conviently ends somewhere. 
> 
> Whatttttt????
> 
> Edit - Even better. The website now claims that gravity doesn't exist. Great, now why the hell can't I go spaceman floating?
> 
> Second Edit - Apparently the UN supports this, because the logo has a flat earth on it. Yup, it's a conspiracy. Why it's a conspiracy, I don't know. Not sure what the purpose of it would be. I mean, the US government is struggle to unlock an iPhone and apparently theres a great big conspiracy.



The UN is involved? Well than Canada is to blame for the earth being round.

----------


## Otherside

> The world isn't flat??!



I know. But there's a still a group of people who genuinely think it is.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I know. But there's a still a group of people who genuinely think it is.



No really..................are you telling me the world isn't flat???!!!! ::o: 


But I've seen it from Mars. It looks like a giant pancake.

----------


## Monotony

> No really..................are you telling me the world isn't flat???!!!!
> 
> 
> But I've seen it from Mars. It looks like a giant pancake.



Not to mention it's also balanced on the back of elephants who are riding a turtle.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Not to mention it's also balanced on the back of elephants who are riding a turtle.



But just space turtles. Not the kind you see in ponds.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



 ::o:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

Win Won

----------


## 1

Wonneur

----------


## Monotony

I accept your surrender.

----------


## Otherside

Attachment 3159

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony

> Attachment 3159

----------


## 1

#5

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! YOu LOOOSE!!!

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Chantellabella

Yes, I was down with the stomach flu.

You all thought I was out.

But

NEVER!

I win.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Ok. I give up.

----------


## 1

Nobody will steal my win

----------


## Chantellabella

> Nobody will steal my win



Do you have this thread on speed dial?  ::): 

The impressions on my fingertips from the keyboard hasn't even bounced back yet from my last post here.

----------


## 1

Wins!

----------


## mp

i win

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. Let's discuss the definition of win. 

: to achieve victory in a fight, contest, game, etc.
: to get (something, such as a prize) by achieving victory in a fight, contest, game, etc.
: to get (something) by effort

Yes, I see stamina. I will give you that. 

But the effort, the battle,.................the over-the-top devastation is just not there. 

Let's step up this sucka

First one to not die in a bloody, utterly victorious battle with nuclear 3 headed monsters called Gila wins!

Let me go get my deadly teddy bear army ready

----------


## Otherside

Well I had pizza for lunch so I win.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

> Well I had pizza for lunch so I win.







> Win




No, no, no, no, no. Eating pizza and saying you've won is not winning!!!!

Where's my full ton torpedoes?

Red Alert!!! 

Scotty duct tape me to my chair so I don't fall out of it! 

Spock! Report!

There appears to be several enemies in this quadrant who do not understand neutral zone rules. 

Read it to them, Spock!


Dear whomever you are...................We win. 


Did they listen, Spock!


Too soon to tell, Captain.


Uhura, open a channel!


Listen up Space Peasants!! This is Captain James T Kirk of the Starship Enterprise. You are encroaching on neutral territory and in my book that means MY territory. You will retreat asap or I will unload everything I have at you. Close channel.

Captain?

Yes, Mr. Chekov?

Do you think they will listen to us?


They'd better. They'd better. 


Should we send them a warning shot?


Good idea Chekov! Find a random red shirt guy in the hall and shoot him at them.

----------


## 1

*<Winner declared,thread closed*

----------


## Monotony

> Well I had pizza for lunch so I win.



I had pizza for breakfast. So no I win.

----------


## Chantellabella

Captain, it seems like the inferior species(s) haven't taken the hint. What should we do?

Get me Bones!


Yes, Jim? 

Bones, can you whip up some really strong rot gut tainted with floor cleaner?

I'm a doctor, not a janitor!!!

No! I mean, so we can mix the concoction in a cake.

I'm a doctor, not a baker!!!

No! No! So then we can send it over to the enemy ships as a "going away" present.

I'm still not a baker. Get Mr. Sulu!

Me?? I don't bake cakes. I drive starships and skewer people with my sword. 

So who can we get? Who can we get?  Uhura?


Don't go there, JimBob!

Oh, ok, sorry, Uhura!


There's only one thing left to do. Let's do a staring contest.

Yeah! Alien life forms hate that! 

Mr. Chekov! On screen!!!

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony

That is correct I win.

----------


## 1

Win again

----------


## Monotony

Of course I do.

----------


## 1

Thanks for the win

----------


## Chantellabella

Captain, dangerous life forms are still out there ignoring us.

What?!!!??? Sulu, get me Mr. Worf!


But Captain, he's in another franchise.

I ..............don't................care...........  ..........damnit!! Get him!!!

*in strolls Worf, looking all Klingon and manly*

Yes, um, "Captain?"

Why'd you put quotes around my name Lt? 

No reason, sir. Can I help you?


Yes! I need you to get one of your really sharp curvy things and go over to those mongrel's ships. Teach them a lesson about messing with us humans.


But I'm not human, Captain. 


He is being logical, Captain.

Shut up, Spock! I knew that! Just go do it, Mr. Worf!! 

Yes, sir!




Wait, before I go, I have to do something



Come on guys! If I have to go fight this bozo's battle, I want witnesses.

----------


## 1

Win.. :Penguin:

----------


## Chantellabella

Nope

----------


## 1

Yes

----------


## Chantellabella

In the interest of mankind, I will now dissolve this thread.

poof!

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

Scoooorrrrrrreeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

No. I'm sorry, that is not possible. Perhaps you may try gording the grab transistor of cranberrys!

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Chantellabella

Look! 

A chicken!!!!




Made you look!

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

I have this crazy urge for nachos. Why do I keep getting random bloody urges just before bed? 

And no, I am not pregnant.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I have this crazy urge for nachos. Why do I keep getting random bloody urges just before bed? 
> 
> And no, I am not pregnant.



 Just wait till you're as old as me. All you want to do at 8pm is go to sleep. 

That's what old people do. Go to sleep at 7pm. I'm not quite that old yet, so I can hold out till 8.

----------


## Otherside

> Just wait till you're as old as me. All you want to do at 8pm is go to sleep. 
> 
> That's what old people do. Go to sleep at 7pm. I'm not quite that old yet, so I can hold out till 8.



My mothers usually in bed by that time. Dunno how she does it. I struggle to sleep if I go to bed at 1. I'm just not tired enough. 

Of course I'm tired enough come 7 the next morning, when i actually have to get my backside out of bed, drag mysef out into the freezing cold, wait for a bus in the freezing cold that's probably late (but that one time I did actually turn up late, it was on time), and then somehow stay away for a three hour lecture. That driving test in June needs to come faster, so that i can get an extra hour in bed.

Ugh, I paid money for this course, I suppose I will get out of bed. And I suppose I should probably go to bed.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

Got it.

----------


## 1

Had it

----------


## Chantellabella

Win.

Very much win.


So much win that I'm doing the win dance.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

Okay guys. I'm bored.

I'm throwing a party.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Okay guys. I'm bored.
> 
> I'm throwing a party.



How about a house-cleaning, weed-pulling, treehouse painting party? I'll supply the booze while you guys work. I'm warning you though. If you paint all wacky-doo on my house because you're drunk, I'm feeding you to my cats.

----------


## 1

I shall paint it all black

----------


## Chantellabella

> I shall paint it all black



My house? When I moved into my previous house, the first thing we did was paint it all blue. The neighborhood went into shock. You could see the blue for miles. My house is in trees, so I'm painting it the color of the tree bark, but lighter so it matches. My porches are a deep red, which looks cool among the green leaves.  ::):

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

Nope.

Oh nope.

So much nope.

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Monotony

I was quite clear the last time.

I Win.

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

I see that win and raise it way more.

----------


## 1

You lost the win,now we have to find it

----------


## Chantellabella

> You lost the win,now we have to find it



Ah! There it is. I knew I left it here.

----------


## 1

*Snatches the win* Thanks

----------


## Chantellabella

Nope. Sorry. 

I've done did blasted you out of cyberspace. You don't have a chance against my Martian weaponry.

----------


## 1

The win..belongs...to...me

----------


## Chantellabella

> The win..belongs...to...me



nope. You must be mistaken. Look into that screen and say, Chantellabella wins................Chantellabella wins..................

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Granted.....................good try. 


But nope. The win is mine..............even without a sword wielding cloud.

----------


## 1

Wins

----------


## Monotony

I'm glad you've all finally come to your senses and given up.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm glad you've all finally come to your senses and given up.



Uh. 

Moi?

----------


## L

> Uh. 
> 
> Moi?



Ha I win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

May the kumquats of humanity rid your mind of winning this thread.

----------


## 1

Win
Win..
 &
Won

----------


## Chantellabella

> Win
> Win..
>  &
> Won



No No No. No past tense allowed. Only present and future tense. 

Present - I win

Future - I will win

Future - I will keep on winning and the only way you guys are even gonna get close is when I finally bite the dust at age 110.

----------


## L

:Tongue:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony

I Win

----------


## 1

Win <.<

----------


## Chantellabella

> I Win



Is your knight nervous that he will lose this battle? Hm? 


I need to build a bigger Illudium P 36 Explosive Modulator

----------


## 1

*Win*

----------


## Chantellabella

No, I win.

Problem solved.

----------


## 1

1+1=Win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

nope.

----------


## 1

Yes!

----------


## L

Boop

----------


## 1

Bump

----------


## L

Blump

----------


## 1

Clump

----------


## Sagan

Ha page 404  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

Just for the record.

Win again.  ::):

----------


## 1

Winning...and
Won

----------


## Chantellabella

Good morning!!  ::):  

And yes, I win.

----------


## 1

Morning..and thanks for the win

----------


## Chantellabella

Good morning again.


And yes, I win again.

----------


## 1

Have the fake win,I'll just take the real one

----------


## Chantellabella

> Have the fake win,I'll just take the real one



What fake win?? There is only my win.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

We're done. 

Case closed.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

Razor-Shark

----------


## 1

Win..OK THREAD CLOSED

----------


## Monotony

> Win..OK THREAD CLOSED



Agreed. 

Thread Closed I Win.

----------


## 1

After this winning post of course

----------


## Monotony

Which will be mine even if it takes ten thousand years.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Chantellabella

Move over..................

Old lady coming through.......................

Move over..........................

I said!!!...........................Move over!!!!


None of you were boy scouts were you?

----------


## 1

I was..and I got the badge of win

----------


## Sagan

Attachment 3172

----------


## 1

.

----------


## Chantellabella

:goodmorning:

----------


## 1

Mornin& Wins

----------


## Chantellabella

And...............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................Bouyah!

----------


## 1

Hm

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm going to go get my pet tarantula now. 

Be very afraid.

----------


## 1

Cool,hopefully it's extra fuzzy

----------


## Chantellabella

Yes, he's quite nice to cozy up to.


Until he bites your head off.

----------


## 1

That's not very nice..also wins!

----------


## Chantellabella

> That's not very nice..also wins!



Hey! I don't have control over how he kills people. He does. 

*evil grin*

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

:first:  :Superman:

----------


## 1

Wins

----------


## Member11

:first:  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

Win forever!

----------


## Monotony

:lalalala:

----------


## 1

Hmm..

----------


## Member11

:Gaming:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:Superman:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:music:

----------


## 1

1

----------


## 1

Test

----------


## Member11

:O_O:

----------


## 1

Hm

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:Gun:

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Member11

:music:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## 1

:Fish: Attachment 3175

----------


## Otherside

I come back to this thread and its become smiley central

----------


## Member11

> I come back to this thread and its become smiley central



 :mask:   ::   :banana guy:

----------


## Member11

> 



 :popcorn:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:Car:

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

:argh:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:Eyebrow:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Marleywhite

:spank:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

No 1 may not win

----------


## 1

Only 1 will win  :Gun:

----------


## Member11

Nope, me win  ::

----------


## 1

:wedgie:

----------


## Member11

:bat:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:dance foo:

----------


## 1

:lock:

----------


## Member11

:damn kids:

----------


## 1

:Spider:

----------


## Member11

:fight:

----------


## 1

:Eyebrow:

----------


## Member11

:Confused:

----------


## 1

Win  :Ninja:

----------


## Member11

:shrugs:

----------


## 1

:kooky:

----------


## Member11

::o:

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

:lalalala:

----------


## 1

Win!!

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Penguin:

----------


## Member11

:Hats off:

----------


## 1

:bumping:

----------


## Monotony

Thread

----------


## 1

:Eyebrow:

----------


## Member11

:flyingpig:

----------


## 1

:lock:

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

Nope, me win  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

:Gun: No!

----------


## Member11

Bring it  :bat:

----------


## 1

:dance foo:

----------


## Member11

:fight:

----------


## 1

:riot:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:bricks:

----------


## Member11

:Snack:

----------


## 1

:Confused:

----------


## Otherside

I win. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

23:41 here. And I don't want to get up tomorrow, on a day off, to go to the fucking dentist. 

I mean, nowhere else is it socially acceptable for another person to stick there fingers and bits of metal in your mouth. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

:plane:

----------


## Member11

:music:

----------


## 1

:damn kids:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

Attachment 3178

----------


## Member11

:Pirate:

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

:banana guy:

----------


## 1

:wedgie:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:flower:

----------


## 1

:Gun:

----------


## Member11

:Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## 1

:Evil Banana:

----------


## Member11

:lalalala:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:bam:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## Rawr

::

----------


## Member11

:Superman:

----------


## 1

:dance foo:

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## Rawr

:flyingpig:

----------


## 1

:riot:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

Win..

----------


## Member11

You wish!  :Tongue:  I win!!

----------


## 1

Win forever! x.x

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

:shrugs:

----------


## 1

:Sly:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:Evil Banana:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:shrugs:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Gun:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:dont go:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

::  :Ninja:

----------


## Member11



----------


## Sagan

Cornmeal sock it to it with a puch the cranman

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

Loose

----------


## Sagan

I mean lose

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:Ninja:

----------


## Member11

:hide:

----------


## 1

:Nerd:

----------


## Member11

:Superman:

----------


## 1

::@:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

noooooo, me win!

----------


## 1

Win  :]:):

----------


## Member11

Noooooo, meeee win  :Razz:

----------


## 1

:lalalala:

----------


## Member11

:Guitarist2:

----------


## 1

:XD:

----------


## Member11

:Tongue:

----------


## 1

:bumping:

----------


## Member11

:Poke:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11

:flower:

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

:hit wall:

----------


## Member11

:shrugs:

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

:bumping:

----------


## 1

:dance foo:

----------


## Member11

:alone:

----------


## 1

:Guitarist3:

----------


## Member11

:music:

----------


## 1

::  Wiiiiiin

----------


## Member11

:Dog:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:Superman:  ...  :bopa:

----------


## 1

:bat:

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

::s:

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

:Nerd:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

:bumping:

----------


## 1

:first:  Winner!

----------


## Member11

:Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## 1

::@:

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

:alone:

----------


## Member11

:raining:

----------


## 1

:fight:

----------


## Member11

:bat:

----------


## 1

:bam:

----------


## Member11

:Poke:

----------


## 1

::\:

----------


## Member11

:Hug:

----------


## 1

:Superman:

----------


## Member11

:first:

----------


## 1

:bumping:

----------


## Member11

:damn kids:

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

:riot:

----------


## 1

:#

----------


## Member11

:raining:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Otherside

I'm on a ghost train lol 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> I'm on a ghost train lol

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:music:

----------


## 1

Win!! >_>

----------


## Member11

:O_O:

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

:8):

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:;-):

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Member11

:Superman:

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

::o:

----------


## 1

:Pot:

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## 1

:bam:

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Sagan

:flower:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:lalalala:

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Member11

:clock:

----------


## 1

:Pig:

----------


## Member11

:Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## 1

:confused:

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## 1

:Guitarist3:

----------


## Sagan

:Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## 1

:yield:

----------


## Member11

:first:

----------


## 1

:lock:

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

::@:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Gun:

----------


## Member11

:bat:

----------


## 1

:dance foo:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11

:bam:

----------


## 1

:Ninja:  Win

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## 1

:]:):

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

:Spider:  Win!

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Otherside

My bedroom smells of microwaveable popcorn right now. I ate it whilst watching that finale of game of thrones. Which BTW, was a bit of a letdown. But had some good scenes.

Last week's episode was better.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

:fight:

----------


## 1

:plane:

----------


## Member11

:Superman:

----------


## 1

:Car:  :plane:

----------


## Member11

:O_O:

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

Nooooooooo, me win  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

Infinite Wins!  :bumping:

----------


## Member11

:lock:

----------


## 1

:riot:

----------


## Member11

:Poke:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:kooky:

----------


## 1

:Razz:

----------


## Member11

:lalalala:

----------


## 1

:shrugs:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:Gaming:

----------


## 1

:Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:]:):

----------


## Member11

:Oh yeah:

----------


## 1

:clock:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:bulb:

----------


## Member11

:flower:

----------


## 1

:bumping:

----------


## Member11

:Victory:

----------


## 1

:music:

----------


## Member11

:Guitarist2:

----------


## 1

:lalalala:

----------


## Otherside

I once made a thread asking the spanners to make there spam understandable and Kay actually stickied it

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

> I once made a thread asking the spanners to make there spam understandable and Kay actually stickied it



I think it is still there  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> I think it is still there



Lol I love this site sometimes.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

:raining:

----------


## Member11

> Lol I love this site sometimes.



Just sometimes?  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## 1

Win!!  :8):

----------


## Member11

:Pirate:

----------


## 1

:Oh yeah:

----------


## Member11

:juggle:

----------


## 1

:shrugs:

----------


## Member11

:Fish:

----------


## 1

:alone:

----------


## Member11

:bricks:

----------


## 1

:Nerd:

----------


## Member11

:first:

----------


## 1

Win >_>

----------


## Otherside

At one past midnight I win. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:drawing:

----------


## Otherside

0118 999 881 999 119 7253

----------


## 1

.

----------


## Member11

> 0118 999 881 999 119 7253



Well, that's easy to remember!

----------


## Otherside

> Well, that's easy to remember!



I'll just send them an email!

----------


## Member11

> I'll just send them an email!



Four! I mean... Five! I mean... Fire!!

----------


## Otherside

> Four! I mean... Five! I mean... Fire!!



I'll just put it over there with the rest of the fire...

----------


## Member11

> I'll just put it over there with the rest of the fire...



I sent an email, it's fine.

----------


## 1

o.o

----------


## Member11

:Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Spider:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Penguin:

----------


## Chantellabella

Boo!

----------


## 1

Ah!

----------


## Member11

:Guitarist:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

> Boo!



Good to see you again!  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:hide:

----------


## Otherside

So apparently thats a phone case (not a gun), and some idiot decided to take that into airport. Ignoring the fact that this is Britain and we have some of the strictest gun controls in the world, and carrying that around anyway would probably get you stopped somwhere, why the [BEEP] would you carry that into an airport?!

----------


## Member11

> ...

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

<_<

----------


## Member11

:drawing:

----------


## 1

:bat:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## Chantellabella

> So apparently thats a phone case (not a gun), and some idiot decided to take that into airport. Ignoring the fact that this is Britain and we have some of the strictest gun controls in the world, and carrying that around anyway would probably get you stopped somwhere, why the [BEEP] would you carry that into an airport?!



Because the human gene pool has some serious algae floating in it right now. 

It's either that or a lack of oxygen.

----------


## Member11

:Evil Banana:

----------


## 1

:mask:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:dance foo:

----------


## Member11

:Gun:

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Otherside

Yeah I think I went overboard but that stuff is like the best and you can't get it in England so wtf. I got odd looks in Tesco though carrying six packets of pasta like that. I also cleared them out. Woulda bought more lol that stuff is addictive 

Edit - have to take a plane home and.dont thibk have enough room in bag. I have a problem. Might have to give some to my other half to carry back. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> ...



Yummmmmy!  :Snack:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:O_O:

----------


## 1

:Evil Banana:

----------


## Member11

:Eyebrow:

----------


## 1

:Pirate:

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## 1

:Guitarist:

----------


## Member11

:first:

----------


## Sagan

Cromcrop

----------


## 1

:Confused:

----------


## Member11

::teddy::

----------


## 1

:drawing:

----------


## Member11

:Guitarist2:

----------


## 1

:Guitarist3:

----------


## Member11

:Victory:

----------


## 1

:shrug:

----------


## Otherside

I've been stuck in an airport for God knows long and my flight is being delayed and.delayrd and delayed. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sagan

delayrd  :;):

----------


## Chantellabella

You win.


It's been real.

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## 1

:bam:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:riot:

----------


## Member11

:bat:

----------


## 1

:bopa:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:argh:

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

:Pirate:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:bumping:

----------


## Member11

:-_-:

----------


## 1

<.<

----------


## Member11

:Oh yeah:

----------


## 1

:Gun:  :Gun:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:XD:

----------


## Member11

:Tongue:

----------


## 1

:fight:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

:Pirate:

----------


## 1

:lock:

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Member11

:]:):

----------


## 1

:argue:

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

:banana guy:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

:dance foo:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Never!  :Ninja:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:riot:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:shake:

----------


## Member11

:Hug:

----------


## 1

:Guitarist3:

----------


## Member11



----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:bricks:

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11

Bring it!

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Thanks for the win!

----------


## Member11

MY win, thank you  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

:fight:

----------


## Member11

:bat:

----------


## 1

:damn kids:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:wedgie:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

o.o

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:tree guy:

----------


## Otherside

> 





That song though...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

> That song though...



Got to admit it is a good song  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:Hyper:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## Otherside

So I finished uni about two months ago but I'm debating going and sitting there simply to enjoy the Air Con. It's too bloody hot.

----------


## Member11

> So I finished uni about two months ago but I'm debating going and sitting there simply to enjoy the Air Con. It's too bloody hot.



Lucky! It's 21.4Â°C at 10:22pm in the middle of winter, no air-con

----------


## Otherside

> Lucky! It's 21.4Â°C at 10:22pm in the middle of winter, no air-con



Heh, Australia is hot. 21c in winter would be considered summer weather here. 

Think it's currently 27 where I am.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> Heh, Australia is hot. 21c in winter would be considered summer weather here. 
> 
> Think it's currently 27 where I am.



It's usually around 10-15Â°C during winter here, but coal companies has to make huge profits  :doh:

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:Hats off:

----------


## Member11

:juggle:

----------


## 1

:Penguin:

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## 1

:Pirate:  Arghh..mey win

----------


## Member11

::o:

----------


## huppypuppy

> 



I win - I'm the sultan of magic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## huppypuppy

> 



Meh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

:fight:

----------


## huppypuppy

> 



Nah - too down to think about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

:Ninja:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:O_O:

----------


## Member11

:banana guy:

----------


## 1

:Guitarist:

----------


## Member11

:Guitarist2:

----------


## 1

:Evil Banana:

----------


## Member11

:mask:

----------


## 1

:Gun:

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

:damn kids:

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## 1

:riot:

----------


## Member11

:fight:

----------


## 1

:alone:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:bumping:

----------


## Member11

:wedgie:

----------


## 1

:dance foo:

----------


## Member11

:bam:

----------


## 1

:Pirate:

----------


## Member11

:first:

----------


## 1

:Eyebrow:

----------


## Member11

:Spider:

----------


## 1

Thanks for the Win  :kooky:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:Evil Banana:

----------


## Member11

::\:

----------


## 1

::\:

----------


## Member11

::\:

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Member11

::teddy::  ::teddy::  ::teddy::

----------


## 1

:bat:

----------


## Member11

:Pirate:

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:O_O:

----------


## 1



----------


## Member11

::!:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:;-):

----------


## Sagan

:plane:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:bopa:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Otherside

Amazon sent a notification to my phone telling me my parcel has been dispatched. It should get to me within a few hours, apparently. 

Amazon, it's half past midnight. I would like to not be woken up.

----------


## Member11

PC Load Letter

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

:-_-:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms: Win

----------


## Member11

Nah, me =  :first:

----------


## 1

:dance foo:  That's mine !

----------


## Member11

Bring it  :bat:

----------


## 1

:riot:

----------


## Member11

:fight:

----------


## 1

:bopa:

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

:Smoke:  Wins!

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## 1

:]:):

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

:dance foo:

----------


## 1

:dance foo:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:Car:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Penguin:

----------


## Member11

:;-):

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:juggle:   Thread Closed

----------


## Member11

Nope  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms: Yes

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:O_O:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

:bumping:

----------


## Member11

:bam:

----------


## 1

::@:

----------


## Member11

::\:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:Wave:

----------


## Member11

> 



 :Wave:

----------


## 1

:O_O:

----------


## Member11

:damn kids:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Zuri

Winner

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

:Gaming:

----------


## 1

:lurk:

----------


## Member11

:group hug:

----------


## 1

:Razz:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Ninja:

----------


## Member11

:mask:

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Member11

:Poke:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:-_-:

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## 1

:kooky:

----------


## Member11

:Gun:

----------


## 1

x.x

----------


## Member11

:Panda:

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

:popcorn:

----------


## 1

::@:  Trying to steal the Win from me & stole my popcorn!

----------


## Member11

> Trying to steal the Win from me & stole my popcorn!



 :Razz:

----------


## 1

:Gun:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:juggle:

----------


## Member11

:Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## 1

:Confused:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:first:

----------


## 1

:damn kids:

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## 1

:Razz:

----------


## Member11

:O_O:

----------


## 1

:O_O:

----------


## Member11

:kooky:

----------


## 1

:Evil Banana:

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:Guitarist:

----------


## Member11

:music:

----------


## 1

:alone:

----------


## Member11

:popcorn:

----------


## 1

:juggle:

----------


## Member11

:Snack:

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Penguin:

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

:Poke:

----------


## 1

:Guitarist3:

----------


## Member11

:Oh yeah:

----------


## 1

:Pirate:

----------


## Member11

:Dog:

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Razz:

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:flower:

----------


## Member11

:banana guy:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:Pig:

----------


## 1

:fight:

----------


## Member11

:Hats off:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11

::o:

----------


## 1

:shrug:

----------


## Member11

:Guitarist3:

----------


## 1

:riot:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:Clapping:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

::D:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:Penguin:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Nu  :Ninja:

----------


## Member11

:Smoke:

----------


## 1

:Ninja:  :-_-:

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:  :Ninja:  :Ninja:

----------


## 1

:-_-: 
 |
 |
 /\

----------


## Member11

::o:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

::\:

----------


## 1

:Confused:

----------


## Member11

:Victory:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11

:Gun:

----------


## 1

:Gun:

----------


## Member11

:dance foo:

----------


## 1

:bopa:

----------


## Member11

:bat:

----------


## 1

:-_-:  :-_-:  :-_-: 
 :-_-:   :-_-: 
 :-_-:  :-_-:  :-_-:

----------


## Member11

::s:  ::s:  ::s: 
 ::s:  ::s:  ::s: 
 ::s:  ::s:  ::s:

----------


## 1

::\:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:Rose:

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:bam:

----------


## 1

:bumping:

----------


## Member11

:Gun:

----------


## 1

:blah:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:clock:

----------


## Member11

:Oh yeah:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:Busykitty:

----------


## Member11

:drawing:

----------


## 1

::@:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

::

----------


## 1

:Razz:

----------


## Member11

::teddy::

----------


## 1

:]:):

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

:Evil Banana:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Cape:

----------


## Member11

:tree guy:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

::D:

----------


## 1

:Gaming:

----------


## Sagan

::teddy::

----------


## 1

:mask:

----------


## Member11

:lock:

----------


## 1

:Spider:

----------


## Member11

:Tongue:

----------


## 1

:music:

----------


## Sagan

::

----------


## 1

:riot:

----------


## Member11

:Confused:

----------


## 1

:dance foo:

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## 1

:lock:

----------


## Member11

:;-):

----------


## 1

:lock:  :Evil Banana:  :banana guy:

----------


## Member11

::\:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:flyingpig:

----------


## Member11

::teddy::

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:koala:

----------


## Member11

:damn kids:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

::@:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

::!:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:wedgie:

----------


## Member11

:bat:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:O_O:

----------


## Otherside

Since I cannot sleep ftw who wants a party? 



That's the cake. Someone on this site has got to be able to bake and Cab cook it. We can also have it on a plane since everyone is from all over the world. So if anyone is a pilot would be helpful. 

All on all let's party. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## UndercoverAngel

> Since I cannot sleep ftw who wants a party? 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the cake. Someone on this site has got to be able to bake and Cab cook it. We can also have it on a plane since everyone is from all over the world. So if anyone is a pilot would be helpful. 
> 
> All on all let's party. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



WOW ::o:  Now that is a cake.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:Snack:

----------


## 1

:Poke:

----------


## Member11

::$:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:]:):

----------


## 1

:juggle:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11

:Pirate:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:Cape:

----------


## Member11

> 



Pieman?!  ::o:

----------


## Otherside

Yo

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

:Wave:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:raining:

----------


## Member11

:wedgie:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11

::\:

----------


## Sagan

:Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## Member11

:banana guy:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Confused:

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Sagan

::teddy::  leth get a emoji dialog going on.

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:cheers:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

Anxiety Space is now completely SPAM-free  ::D:

----------


## 1

Spam Spam Spam

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

:bam:

----------


## 1

::o:

----------


## Member11

::D:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11

:;-):

----------


## 1

:bumping:

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:O_O:

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## 1

:Pirate:

----------


## Member11

:]:):

----------


## 1

:]:):

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

:]:):

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

My win!!  :Oh yeah:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:yield:

----------


## Member11

:first:

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

Nooooooooooooo, I win!!!  :damn kids:

----------


## 1

Winning!

----------


## Sagan

Won

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

Winner

----------


## 1

Thanks for the win

----------


## Member11

> Thanks for the win



My win!  ::

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:first:  Thank you for my trophy win

----------


## Member11

> Thank you for my trophy win



*steals*  ::D:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:boogie:  Steals back

----------


## Member11

> Steals back



 :damn kids:  *steals and locks in a safe*  :lock:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

::  ::  ::  ::D:

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

:music:

----------


## Member11

:Guitarist2:

----------


## 1

:Penguin:

----------


## Member11

:O_O:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:yield:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:first:

----------


## 1

:riot:

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

Win!  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11

I don't think so  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

Hmph  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11

:damn kids:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Otherside

Yello 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> Yello



 :Wave:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

Win win 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Won Won

----------


## Member11

I win it all

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:bumping:  Nope I win

----------


## Otherside

11 minutes until the bus arrives and I am sat in possibly one of my least favourite places (the bus station). I need to get my driving licence soon. Stupid test keeps getting delayed. 

So i win. I have all evening to win this. I will not give up. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Member11

I win  ::

----------


## 1

No!

----------


## Member11

Yessss

----------


## 1

Noooooo  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Sagan

Cornmeal with stuffing bears!

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

Meeeeeeee winnnnn

----------


## 1

Thnx for the win!

----------


## Member11

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Sagan

::

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

::\:

----------


## 1

:Ninja:

----------


## Member11

:;-):

----------


## 1

:-_-:  Secret Win

----------


## Member11

:bam:

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Member11

:Penguin:

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## 1

:bumping:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:Hyper:

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

:lalalala:

----------


## 1

:Ninja:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

::\:

----------


## Otherside

I made an account for a website and now I can't remember what the username or password is. 

Reset password? Please enter username. Fuck. 

Try and make new account? Email address already used. 

Look in emails? Nope. Email doesn't hint what the username is. 

Wonderful.

----------


## Member11

> I made an account for a website and now I can't remember what the username or password is. 
> 
> Reset password? Please enter username. Fuck. 
> 
> Try and make new account? Email address already used. 
> 
> Look in emails? Nope. Email doesn't hint what the username is. 
> 
> Wonderful.



I've been in that situation so many times  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

So I was at an airport yesterday. Was hurries through security by some grumpy prick (why are they always grumpy as Heck). Dumped stuff in those huge grey trays, walked through la la la, get to other end. 

And what happens? 

1 - I panic when I realize that my ID is gone. Shit, I'm done if that's gone. Of course I had it out because they supposedly check when you go through, not that they bothered. At all actually. Still I found it. (London Luton airport if you are reading this, I could have been a terrorist, a fugitive or some other."no-fly" person. No, nobody bothered to check my ID. For fucks sake I bet I could flash my bus pass at you and you'd let me through. They're the same bloody colour.)

2 - got to departures. I get mentioned on the loudspeaker. Seriously. They want me to go back to security because a boarding pass with my name on it has been found. Yup. I left my boarding pass in the tray. Thanks arsehole who was rushing me along for some.odd reason. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> ...



Yep! Airport security sucks so bad!  :argh:

----------


## Otherside

I fucking hate flying and I have had enough of airports. This is the third time in a row a flight has been delayed. 

I know, it's not EasyJets fault. Apparently several things happened. 

A - There was bad fog. No flying. Lots if cancellations. I got lucky o wasn't cancelled.

B - there was a big hole in the runway. Aberdeen only has one runway. No flying till that happened.

C - The French went on strike today. Again. So there was pretty much no air traffic controllers around and so flying over France was a no no. The flight I was supposed to be taking was coming from Spain. It had to fly a longer route to get to us. So thanks France. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Otherside

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Otherside

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

::\:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Otherside

Hell hath no fury like doughnuts.

----------


## 1



----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:Spider:

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:Eyebrow:

----------


## Otherside

Gotta admit, never actually eaten in the shower before. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

A real banana  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

:O_O:  Eek

----------


## Otherside

I have lager.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Winning
Winning
Win!

----------


## Member11

Winning:

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

<-- Winner

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:Gun:

----------


## Otherside

I apparently make 3.24 posts per day. 

I think I've already made 3 posts today is this meant to be the 24th of a post or something?

----------


## Member11

> I apparently make 3.24 posts per day. 
> 
> I think I've already made 3 posts today is this meant to be the 24th of a post or something?



Mine is 0.1 more  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

:Gun:

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## Otherside

> Mine is 0.1 more



Damn it you have more posts than me  :-_-: 

I need to get full forum addiction first. There should be a prize to whichever member does so.

----------


## Sagan

How many posts to get full stars?

----------


## Member11

> How many posts to get full stars?



It's 10,000





> There should be a prize to whichever member does so.



Oooooooo, a prize would be good, start a battle for the first 10k  ::

----------


## 1

1st person to get 10K gets to be a mod for a day  :-_-:

----------


## Otherside

> How many posts to get full stars?



Damnit youre a star higher than me. I need to get going. 





> It's 10,000
> Oooooooo, a prize would be good, start a battle for the first 10k



You're on. 





> 1st person to get 10K gets to be a mod for a day



I'm already a mod! (Why havent I locked this thread yet and won?)

----------


## Member11

> 1st person to get 10K gets to be a mod for a day



For me that would be a downgrade!  :Tongue: 





> You're on.



How about this for a prize, a part of the new site design that is coming, I'm coming up with new t-shirt designs and I always order one to check to make sure it comes out right, what if that t-shirt is the prize?  ::): 





> (Why havent I locked this thread yet and won?)



Ironman did just that by mistake one time, but I opened it again as I don't give up that easy  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> Ironman did just that by mistake one time, but I opened it again as I don't give up that easy



Mistake huh?  :Razz: 

Interested to see what the new t-shirt design is though.

----------


## Member11

> Interested to see what the new t-shirt design is though.



It will be mostly just Anxiety Space's logo and maybe one with "anxiety = (poo emoji)"  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

My degree has decided it's going to be a philosphy degree and not a computer science degree today. 

I have an essay to write on why it doesn't matter if something exists or not.  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

::\:

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11

:popcorn:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

:dont go:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Otherside

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Otherside

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:]:):

----------


## Member11

:Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## 1

:Eyebrow:

----------


## Member11

:mask:

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Lunaire

Attachment 3228

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Sagan

1 your AV is giving me anxiety! :hide:

----------


## 1

Nu,it's not supposed to! 

Also,Win!

----------


## Member11

Winning!

----------


## 1



----------


## Member11

:bam:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

:bricks:

----------


## Member11

:flower:

----------


## 1



----------


## Member11

:Spider:

----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11

:Oh yeah:

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

:drawing:

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Member11

:Gun:

----------


## 1



----------


## Otherside

@Jerry
 is Australia really getting upset over avocado on toast? 

Although that said that toast does seem a tad overpriced at $22.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

::\:

----------


## Member11

> @Jerry
>  is Australia really getting upset over avocado on toast? 
> 
> Although that said that toast does seem a tad overpriced at $22.



It's not about the smashed avocado. In Australia, homes are unaffordable for millennials (born from 1980s) because of negative gearing and capital gains tax enjoyed mostly by baby boomers (born between 1946 and 1964). And a baby boomer who doesn't want to give up his nice tax break prize tried to use the "oh I saw a millennial in a cafe once spending $22 on a smashed avocado" argument, saying it is actually millennials fault they can't afford a house deposit (20% deposit is around $200,000 for the avenge priced house, around the same amount houses used to worth in total 40 or so years ago) because they are wasting their money. This is forgetting the fact that many millennials have given up trying to buy a house (myself included) because that deposit is usually not enough money to outbid baby-boomer investors anyway and instead spending their money on things to make them happy like a $22 smashed avocado.

The evidence is clear that house prices are completely out of control but try telling this to a baby boomer:



Welcome to the Australian millennials-and-baby-boomers war  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> It's not about the smashed avocado. In Australia, homes are unaffordable for millennials (born from 1980s) because of negative gearing and capital gains tax enjoyed mostly by baby boomers (born between 1946 and 1964). And a baby boomer who doesn't want to give up his nice tax break prize tried to use the "oh I saw a millennial in a cafe once spending $22 on a smashed avocado" argument, saying it is actually millennials fault they can't afford a house deposit (20% deposit is around $200,000 for the avenge priced house, around the same amount houses used to worth in total 40 or so years ago) because they are wasting their money. This is forgetting the fact that many millennials have given up trying to buy a house (myself included) because that deposit is usually not enough money to outbid baby-boomer investors anyway and instead spending their money on things to make them happy like a $22 smashed avocado.
> 
> The evidence is clear that house prices are completely out of control but try telling this to a baby boomer:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Australian millennials-and-baby-boomers war



I just converted that deposit into pounds. Christ, that's large. Depending on where I go I could get a flat on that money. Might be a bit crap, and might be in a crap area, but I could still buy one. I thought the housing market was bad here. O_o

Ah okay, I understand better now. All I really got from the article was millennials spending large amounts of money on avocado-on-toast, and someone was upset about that for some reason. Still $22 seems expensive for toast and avocado when I could make the thing at home for fifth of a price. But just me. Whatever makes you happy I guess. 

And that Millenial thing seems to be going on everywhere. Older generation always seems to have some problem with the younger one. Guess we get to be grumpy old gits when it's our turn to be that age.  :damn kids:

----------


## 1

Win..  :-_-:

----------


## Member11

> I just converted that deposit into pounds. Christ, that's large. Depending on where I go I could get a flat on that money. Might be a bit crap, and might be in a crap area, but I could still buy one. I thought the housing market was bad here. O_o



It is that bad here, in fact the only realistic way to buy a house is to win the lotto.





> Ah okay, I understand better now. All I really got from the article was millennials spending large amounts of money on avocado-on-toast, and someone was upset about that for some reason. Still $22 seems expensive for toast and avocado when I could make the thing at home for fifth of a price. But just me. Whatever makes you happy I guess.



I wouldn't buy it myself, but I don't think people should judge each other on what they buy with their money, they earned that money by being forced to sell their soul to corporations and they deserve to spend it on whatever they want.





> Guess we get to be grumpy old gits when it's our turn to be that age.



I'm already grumpy  :damn kids:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Member11

:bam:

----------


## Otherside

> It is that bad here, in fact the only realistic way to buy a house is to win the lotto.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy it myself, but I don't think people should judge each other on what they buy with their money, they earned that money by being forced to sell their soul to corporations and they deserve to spend it on whatever they want.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already grumpy



Ha ha so am I!

Oh I'm not judging anyone who buys that, ultimately you're entitled to buy whatever you want. Your money, not mean. It just seems way too for a piece of toast with fruit on it. Pretty sure a lot of people think my PC was overpriced but what can I say, makes me happy. 

Seems a bit to much of a simplification though that toast is causing millennials to not be able to afford a house. I mean, if you have one a week and suddenly stop and save:

22x4 = 88

Not really gonna go far towards that savings target. That's not counting house prices possibly rising in the mean time. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> Oh I'm not judging anyone who buys that, ultimately you're entitled to buy whatever you want. Your money, not mean. It just seems way too for a piece of toast with fruit on it. Pretty sure a lot of people think my PC was overpriced but what can I say, makes me happy.



Too true. Same with me with Apple products, I know they are overpriced for what they are, tech wise, but they are built properly and feels solid, not like cheap plastic, and I like that.





> Not really gonna go far towards that savings target. That's not counting house prices possibly rising in the mean time.



House prices go up 4%-10% per year here, so even when you save you're not getting anywhere.

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

> Too true. Same with me with Apple products, I know they are overpriced for what they are, tech wise, but they are built properly and feels solid, not like cheap plastic, and I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> House prices go up 4%-10% per year here, so even when you save you're not getting anywhere.



I do like to mock apple products jokingly but they did get one thing right - design. And yes, I can see why a lot of graphics designers/music artists/etc prefer them over windows. And Windows hasn't made some great moves lately (it's upgrade to Windows 10 thing would constantly harass you, and it tried to forcefully upgrade you towards the end of the period), forced Cortana implementation (I had to edit the registry to shut her off), the inability to shut off automatic updates and install them separately. The last update - the anniversary update - also installed crapware like Candy Crush and TripAdvisor back onto my PC. I'm also half expecting them to turn round at some point and try and charge me a monthly subscription for my copy of Windows. 

Dunno if apple tries any of this crap, but it's sure pising me off. And I'm tempted to just switch to mint. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

:Spider:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1



----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11

> I do like to mock apple products jokingly but they did get one thing right - design. And yes, I can see why a lot of graphics designers/music artists/etc prefer them over windows. And Windows hasn't made some great moves lately (it's upgrade to Windows 10 thing would constantly harass you, and it tried to forcefully upgrade you towards the end of the period), forced Cortana implementation (I had to edit the registry to shut her off), the inability to shut off automatic updates and install them separately. The last update - the anniversary update - also installed crapware like Candy Crush and TripAdvisor back onto my PC. I'm also half expecting them to turn round at some point and try and charge me a monthly subscription for my copy of Windows. 
> 
> Dunno if apple tries any of this crap, but it's sure pising me off. And I'm tempted to just switch to mint.



That's quite annoying, Apple doesn't do that luckily and I can disable Siri, which is good as I think Siri and Cortana is silly. But that is just me.

----------


## Otherside

> That's quite annoying, Apple doesn't do that luckily and I can disable Siri, which is good as I think Siri and Cortana is silly. But that is just me.



You've gotta admit though, Siri is amusing sometimes though. 



Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> You've gotta admit though, Siri is amusing sometimes though.



It is entertaining to see...  ::D:

----------


## MobileChucko

I win, but as with life, it will be a fleeting moment...  LOL! :Razz:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

*I'M BORED
*
Yeah AnxS, anyone around? I'll buy you some sort of a virtual drink...somehow. 

Actually, maybe that feature could be considered for AnxS 2.0? If somehow there was code to product virtual beer.

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

> *I'M BORED
> *
> Yeah AnxS, anyone around? I'll buy you some sort of a virtual drink...somehow. 
> 
> Actually, maybe that feature could be considered for AnxS 2.0? If somehow there was code to product virtual beer.



e-beer?  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> e-beer?



Exactly. This site needs E-beers. If you're worried about the legal aspects of it, just restrict access to anyone who's 18+. Or 21+ if they're American.

----------


## Member11

> Exactly. This site needs E-beers. If you're worried about the legal aspects of it, just restrict access to anyone who's 18+. Or 21+ if they're American.



Would need to come up with an USB dongle with a straw so the beer can come out  ::D:  I thought about adding buyable stickers to AnxS 2 which then could be used through the site or could be given to another member, but I didn't know how popular that feature would be.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:Razz:

----------


## 1

Hm

----------


## Sagan

ι ωιи уσυ αℓℓ ℓσѕє

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

I win it alllll

----------


## 1

Wiin

----------


## Member11

Winning

----------


## 1

Win Win

----------


## Member11

Win Win Win

----------


## 1

Win win win

----------


## Member11

Win Win Win Win

----------


## 1

Win win win win win

----------


## Member11

Win win win win win win

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Member11

> 



Just $20?! I would ask for way more if I was irresponsible spender  ::D:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

> Just $20?! I would ask for way more if I was irresponsible spender



I used to use DAD Savings and Loans a lot, I can highly recommend them. I got a loan with 0% APR from them.  :XD: 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> I used to use DAD Savings and Loans a lot, I can highly recommend them. I got a loan with 0% APR from them.



I never had a DAD Savings and Loans, although I usually end up being a loan bank these days  ::D:

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Member11

Won

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

:Wave:

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Otherside

The next time I need to make a complaint...





> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
>  I am writing for the attention of your customer experience team. I am definitely a customer, and believe me, you didnât fail providing us with an experience.
> 
> My wife and I had booked to fly from Stansted on the Thursday 17th April, evening flight to Bratislava. After 2 hours of fun, fun, fun, stuck on the M25 doing 20 mph, we arrived at Stansted check in with just one hour until the flight. Knowing the strict Ryan Air policy on âcheck in closes 40 mins before the flightâ as you are the Low Fare Taxi of The Skies, we went straight to the Ryan Air assistant and explained our plight. She said we were still within the time and all would be fine but we had to make the attendant at check in aware and he would assist from there. 
> 
> We approached the attendant as instructed and explained. Unfortunately, in the main part, due to him being a child, and forgetting to bring his mother to work, he heard only half of the words before his brain fell apart like a wet cake. He led us to the line for closing gates, advised we should wait and all would be ok. We stood patiently in the line for 20 minutes. We got to the front of the line and the lady, who we shall from this point refer to as Vacant, explained that she had literally just that second closed the flight and we had missed it. We complained that we had done as instructed and she said it was the childâs fault because he should have advised her that we were trying to board a closing flight and that because he hadnât told her it was therefore our fault we had missed the plane.
> 
> Confused by this process of blame apportioning, another check in clerk, who we shall refer to as Not That Bright, tried to blame us for not responding to the last call for the flight as we should have made ourselves known. I argued that the last call had not been made. Not That Bright then questioned Vacant on whether she had done a final call. Vacant did what she does best and looked, well,â¦â¦ After establishing that the child had not informed Vacant we were here, and Vacant had forgotten to do a last call and that all of this was irreversible, and my fault, Not That Bright and Vacant conferred to agree this was not a problem they wished to deal with and told us to get in a very, very long line of very, very unhappy people at the quite wrongly titled âCustomer Services Counterâ as it was in fact a Customer Shouting Desk. We complained and requested the attention of a manager.
> ...



Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> The next time I need to make a complaint...



I would so make the company give me back my money if I was them...

----------


## 1

Weeyan

----------


## Otherside

> I would so make the company give me back my money if I was them...



Yeah I would too lol. And I hope they did. 

Unfortunately Ryanair are very famous here for not giving you your money back unless ordered to by a court and do every single thing to weasel every last penny out of you, so I very much doubt they were ever in with a chance of that. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> Yeah I would too lol. And I hope they did. 
> 
> Unfortunately Ryanair are very famous here for not giving you your money back unless ordered to by a court and do every single thing to weasel every last penny out of you, so I very much doubt they were ever in with a chance of that.



That wouldn't put me off, I'm a stubborn [BEEP]  ::D:

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Otherside

> That wouldn't put me off, I'm a stubborn [BEEP]



Haha if only more people were. 

Solution of course is to not fly with them in the first place. Not gonna give my money to [BEEP] companies. Company has such a bad reputation that it's pretty much impossible to know that it's well...shit. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

> Haha if only more people were. 
> 
> Solution of course is to not fly with them in the first place. Not gonna give my money to [BEEP] companies. Company has such a bad reputation that it's pretty much impossible to know that it's well...shit. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



That said...



The alternative is about Â£60. Ffs I'm gonna have to put up with then aren't I.  :-_-: 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> The alternative is about Â£60. Ffs I'm gonna have to put up with then aren't I.



You're going to sooo regret it later though  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

:]:):

----------


## Sagan

:Hats off:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

:first:

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## Sagan

Wiener

----------


## 1

Weer

----------


## Member11

Wins

----------


## 1

Win,thread closed!

----------


## Member11

Nope!  :bam:

----------


## 1

Yes!  :bam:

----------


## Otherside

Why the hell do I fly budget...

----------


## Member11

> Why the hell do I fly budget...



In a tin can flying high in the air at near the speed of sound is one place I don't cheap out  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Otherside

> In a tin can flying high in the air at near the speed of sound is one place I don't cheap out



It's not so much that I think they're unsafe, it's that they try and charge extortionate prices for everything that isn't sitting in a seat for however long and getting from A to B. I mean, they manage that bit fine. You want luggage? Pay extra. Coffee? Well it's [BEEP] coffee that's instant and cost us 5p to make but we'll charge you a fiver for it because do you see much competition around here. Oh, and we'll play adverts trying to sell you scratchcards the entire bloody way. Plus budget seems to be a favourite for bachelor parties, and I'm really, really getting tired of sitting in front of drunk men. They could scrap the plans for the "pay extra for kid free seating" zones they have in place and replace them with "drunk free zone."

Heck, one such airline tried to charge ?2 per use of the toliet ffs.

----------


## 1



----------


## Member11

> It's not so much that I think they're unsafe, it's that they try and charge extortionate prices for everything that isn't sitting in a seat for however long and getting from A to B. I mean, they manage that bit fine. You want luggage? Pay extra. Coffee? Well it's [BEEP] coffee that's instant and cost us 5p to make but we'll charge you a fiver for it because do you see much competition around here. Oh, and we'll play adverts trying to sell you scratchcards the entire bloody way. Plus budget seems to be a favourite for bachelor parties, and I'm really, really getting tired of sitting in front of drunk men. They could scrap the plans for the "pay extra for kid free seating" zones they have in place and replace them with "drunk free zone."
> 
> Heck, one such airline tried to charge ?2 per use of the toliet ffs.



Too true, by time all the extra charges are all added up it would cost about the same as a normal airline.

----------


## Otherside

> Too true, by time all the extra charges are all added up it would cost about the same as a normal airline.



Yup. Only reason I go budget is cos I travel light and I'm a cheapskate. Shove everything in a backpack, take it on the plane with you and then carry the terms and conditions to wave at them if they decide to try and charge me a stupid amount at the gate for the luggage. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

> Yup. Only reason I go budget is cos I travel light and I'm a cheapskate. Shove everything in a backpack, take it on the plane with you and then carry the terms and conditions to wave at them if they decide to try and charge me a stupid amount at the gate for the luggage.



I so do that too, during my USA trip I just had one backpack  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> I so do that too, during my USA trip I just had one backpack



I wanna go backpacking across America one day too  ::D:

----------


## 1

Wi...Wi....

Wihh..

WIN

----------


## Member11

> I wanna go backpacking across America one day too



That would be fun  ::):  Maybe wait 4 years before going though  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

> That would be fun  Maybe wait 4 years before going though



Heh lol, yeah...I suppose so.  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

:Ninja:

----------


## Otherside

And Amazon's Black Friday sale is go. 

If this goes anything like last year, this may be problematic for my bank. Not that the one thing I was hoping would go on sale has gone on sale yet. I need a new Hard Drive.  ::@:

----------


## 1

This year has gone by quickly

----------


## Member11

If something else bad happens this year, I'm going to scream  ::

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Sagan

:Snack:

----------


## 1

::\:

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

Winning winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

Won

----------


## 1

*Thread Closed*  :-_-:

----------


## Member11

I don't think so  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

Wiiiin

----------


## Otherside

That button that you can buy from amazon that you can stick by your loo and press if you're too lazy to go to a store and buy bog roll is reduced. I suppose not many people saw the point of it. 

Honestly, am I the only person here who sees the massive flaw here? I mean, if I go to do my business and suddenly realize that unfortunately, I have run out of toilet paper, I'm going to need the stuff a bit quicker than within the next 24 hours, and despite the fact that the amazon depot supposedly half an hours drive away from me, it really isn't quicker for me to wait for amazon to deliver the stuff than it is for me to just go to Tesco and buy loo roll. What am I meant to do? Hold it in for 24hours? Not really feasible. Sit on the loo for 24 hours waiting for them to deliver the loo roll? Also not feasible. 

Amazon didn't really think Amazon Dash through, did they?

PS - Amazon Dash also doesn't seem toddler proof. Seriously, they like to press buttons. Press Press Press. I mean, toliet paper is useful, but I don't want two hundred packs delivered to my house at once thanks.

----------


## Otherside

Somehow my old laptop is infected with ransomware. Sorry, I meant locked by the police because I've apparently I've committee a load of crimes. I'm pretty sure that the police would be kicking down my door right now if they actually thought I was a terrorist, but nope. I just have to pay a measly ?100. With something called a Paysafecard. Whatever the [BEEP] that is. 

Well getting rid of that crap will entertain me at somepoint. Thank god that computers disconnected from the network and there's nothing on there of any importance. Not that anything was encrypted. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> Somehow my old laptop is infected with ransomware. Sorry, I meant locked by the police because I've apparently I've committee a load of crimes. I'm pretty sure that the police would be kicking down my door right now if they actually thought I was a terrorist, but nope. I just have to pay a measly ?100. With something called a Paysafecard. Whatever the [BEEP] that is. 
> 
> Well getting rid of that crap will entertain me at somepoint. Thank god that computers disconnected from the network and there's nothing on there of any importance. Not that anything was encrypted.



I like the part when the formatting is done. The taste of victory  ::D:

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

:Ninja:

----------


## 1

:8):

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## Otherside

Yup Apprentice, I view images of Microsoft Outlook on my computer too at times.

----------


## Otherside

When you don't have an actual printer available, why not use Microsoft document writer. Prints just the same as a normal printer (ya know, with ink and paper) apparently. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1



----------


## Otherside

> 



I have one of those in a textbook that just says error: your computer has experienced an error (type: error). 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

My bank sent me an email asking what I'd like for Christmas, and it had a suggestion list. 

Why yes, I really do wish someone would gift me a current account for Christmas.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

> My bank sent me an email asking what I'd like for Christmas, and it had a suggestion list.



I would ask for a billion dollars  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> I would ask for a billion dollars



That'd be nice actually.  ::D:

----------


## Member11

> That'd be nice actually.



Yep  ::D:  What would be the first thing you'd buy?

----------


## 1

A gaming PC!

----------


## Member11

> A gaming PC!



Have to put in that new nvidia too, that thing is too good!

----------


## 1

Definitely!

Also,Win!

----------


## Otherside

Chain mail is against community guidelines I assume? I'll just go ban myself. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Out of all the chain messages,this one is true!

----------


## Otherside

:XD: 

Given that I never did forward that stuff on, I'm pretty sure I'm meant to be dead. Yet to happen. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

Half an hour till I can go home, half an hour till I can go home. Half an hour till I can go home.

----------


## Member11

> Out of all the chain messages,this one is true!



OMG, this has to be a first ever  ::!: 





> Half an hour till I can go home, half an hour till I can go home. Half an hour till I can go home.



Did you make it?  :popcorn:

----------


## Otherside

> OMG, this has to be a first ever 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make it?



Yup I am now on my way home.  :XD: 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> Yup I am now on my way home.



 :Celebrate:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

I'll pop back in 194326 years then, shall I?

----------


## Member11

> I'll pop back in 194326 years then, shall I?



Wouldn't want it to fail half way through  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

> Wouldn't want it to fail half way through



Enough time for me to get a cup of tea though...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Sagan

*This is why seniors should NOT attend summer camp*

----------


## 1

Weeee

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Member11

:-_-:

----------


## Otherside

YOU'RE BEAUTIFUL YOU'RE BEAUTIFUL

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

Wiyan

----------


## Sagan

Weyoun

----------


## 1

Wiiien

----------


## Sagan

Conr bas skoic me eye

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

Win  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

Win  :-_-:

----------


## Otherside

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Aehhhh

----------


## Member11

@Otherside
 I wouldn't give the Fitbit or anything else in that context  ::D:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Member11

Winner

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Member11

Won

----------


## 1

Xmas Win!

----------


## Otherside

Merry Christmas win. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Nu Uh!

----------


## Member11

Jerry win!  ::D:

----------


## 1

Thnx for the win

----------


## Member11

My win!  :bam:

----------


## 1

No,mine mine

----------


## Member11

Mine!  :bat:

----------


## 1

No,mine  ::

----------


## Member11



----------


## 1

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Member11



----------


## Sagan

:lalalala: _cant hear you_  I WIN!

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

Loose 


I win!

----------


## 1

No!

----------


## Member11

...So I win!

----------


## 1

New Years Win!

----------


## Member11

No, me win

----------


## 1

Either I win or the bacon dies  :8):

----------


## Member11

I win and I eat the bacon  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

No! <.<

----------


## Sagan

Indeed

----------


## 1

Indeed

----------


## Sagan

Copy cat. Hmph!

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Member11

:o:):

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Sagan

Kilogram

----------


## 1

Millimeter

----------


## Otherside

I just found a facebook page called "Rate my Tea."

You post a picture of a cup of tea you just made, and Facebook critiques the tea. And which country do the majority of users come from? _Britain_, FFS. 

Sometimes, my country really does like to live up its stereotypes.

----------


## Member11

> I just found a facebook page called "Rate my Tea."
> 
> You post a picture of a cup of tea you just made, and Facebook critiques the tea. And which country do the majority of users come from? _Britain_, FFS. 
> 
> Sometimes, my country really does like to live up its stereotypes.



That has to be the one stereotype that is true, as every British person I know loves tea  ::D:

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Member11

I win!  :o:):

----------


## 1

No,my win  :]:):

----------


## Monotony



----------


## 1

Nope,Nope

----------


## Sagan

Long time no see Mono Tony.

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Sagan

::teddy::

----------


## 1

Secret Win

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Weee

----------


## Sagan

:Fish:

----------


## 1

:Fish:

----------


## Sagan

You loose number two!

----------


## 1

:Penguin:

----------


## Otherside

Somebody at uni is having a laugh. Who the hell made rhis PowerPoint? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sagan

:Spider:

----------


## 1

<.<

----------


## Otherside

Every single time I try to buy alcohol, I feel young. I just got ID'ed.  ::D: 

Guy did a double take when he saw my date of birth lol.

----------


## Member11

Win!  ::D:

----------


## 1

Win Win

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Kimbra

::

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

Win win 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Win Win Win

----------


## Member11

Winner!  :o:):

----------


## 1

Winning!

----------


## Ironman

:boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Member11

I win!

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Ironman

::

----------


## Cuchculan

I've never won anything in my life. I would like to thank my mum and the great God in the sky and everybody who backed me. This win is for you guys.  ::D:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner winner chicken dinner !!!!

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

He shoots , he scores, he wins !

----------


## 1

Win  :-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Secret Win!

----------


## Cuchculan

Slam Dunks for the win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Ironman

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Super winner

----------


## 1

Ultra Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Ironman

For the Win!

----------


## Cuchculan

Spin and Win

----------


## 1

Win And Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't forget to win as well

----------


## 1

Win is only $19.99

----------


## anxiouskathie

winner, winner, chicken dinner!

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

Numero uno!

----------


## 1

#1

----------


## Ironman

The tide is coming in.....

----------


## Member11



----------


## Cuchculan

I've won

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## MobileChucko

I win, but as with anything in life, it is only temporary-LOL! :Rofl:

----------


## Cuchculan

Slams Chuck and takes over and wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Win win win

----------


## 1

Win
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

renniW

----------


## 1

Win!  :-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins again

----------


## 1

No,my win!

----------


## anxiouskathie

no.....a girl has won this game!!!!!

----------


## 1

No..
me
win

----------


## Cuchculan

Me Me Road Runner wins

----------


## Member11

I win  :Oh yeah:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Ironman

It's foggy out there.
I win.

----------


## Cuchculan

Night beats fog. I win.

----------


## anxiouskathie

Sunrise beats night.....winner here!!

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## anxiouskathie

Winnah!!!

----------


## 1

Secret Win  :-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Hey, look over there, and I win

----------


## Sagan

Winrar

----------


## 1

Winnur

----------


## Cuchculan

Winbar

----------


## 1

Winrar

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Win R

----------


## 1

Wi n

----------


## Cuchculan

Niwner

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## anxiouskathie

weeeener!!!!

----------


## 1

Wan

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Dinner

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins and Sins

----------


## anxiouskathie

wins and swims!

----------


## 1

Wins & Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

And wins and wins

----------


## 1

And winning wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner win winner

----------


## 1

Win!

----------


## anxiouskathie

Im am now the winner of all!

----------


## Cuchculan

Sinner Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Slam Dunks and wins

----------


## 1

Winning!

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

won

----------


## 1

Wins

----------


## anxiouskathie

winner

----------


## 1

Nu uh, me wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins again

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

winniest

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## anxiouskathie

Win

----------


## 1

WIN

----------


## anxiouskathie

I am the winner

----------


## 1

Winner winner past dinner

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Kicks in the shins and wins

----------


## 1

Win Win

----------


## Cuchculan

And win and win

----------


## 1

Win
Win
Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

Win

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Lordy Lord I win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Cuchculan

Hard one to beat, but I do and I win.

----------


## anxiouskathie

winner winner winner winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser loser loser

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

Win

----------


## 1

Wiiiiiiiiiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins Sins and wins again

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Jumps with joy and wins

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning winner

----------


## Ironman

Win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

M0rnin WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Is that the time. Football time

----------


## 1

Winning winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Jumps in the air and , falls flat on his face

----------


## 1

::

----------


## anxiouskathie

winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I'm bad, I'm bad, I know I am. But I still win

----------


## 1

Me Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Mighty Spurs

----------


## 1

Win <.<

----------


## Cuchculan

Stalker. LOL

----------


## 1

Not meh

----------


## Cuchculan

Game over. I can post again for a few minutes.

----------


## 1

*Thread Closed*

----------


## anxiouskathie

Open again!!!  Winner here

----------


## 1

Nu Nu Thread Closed!  :dance foo:

----------


## anxiouskathie

OPEN!!!!!  and I am still the winner!!!!   :banana guy:

----------


## 1

:dance foo:

----------


## Cuchculan

You 2 get a room or a boxing ring !

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## anxiouskathie

I keep having to repeat myself here......I am the winner   :sparkles:

----------


## 1

Same here

Win!

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 3495

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Shoots, scores and wins

----------


## 1

:-_-:  Secret Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Not now. I win

----------


## anxiouskathie

back off cuch.....i'm the winner here

----------


## Cuchculan

In your face missus. I win

----------


## anxiouskathie

back at ya Bed tester.....winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning Winner

----------


## 1

Early mornin win

----------


## Cuchculan

Not for long sucker. Wins.

----------


## 1

Thnx for le win

----------


## Cuchculan

My pleasure

----------


## 1

Mhm

----------


## Cuchculan

Me now

----------


## 1

No!

----------


## Otherside



----------


## anxiouskathie

Now that's a winner!  ^____^

----------


## 1

N
i
Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

Winner

----------


## 1

Win & Y'all need to accept that  :dance foo:

----------


## anxiouskathie

I shall not accept that nonsense!  I win!!

----------


## 1

:riot:

----------


## anxiouskathie

You lose again!  I'm the winner!

----------


## 1

No
No
No

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Rocks it out and wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Bangs head and knocks himself out. Must win.

----------


## 1

Never..oh and..

Wins!

----------


## Cuchculan

Hehehe Wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## anxiouskathie

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

winner

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Windy morning win

----------


## anxiouskathie

one ore workday win

----------


## Cuchculan

Until the Irishman comes along and wins.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Windy

----------


## 1

*Steals ur win*

----------


## Cuchculan

Back to back football matches on. Not a lot of time to make posts

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Win Win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

winner winner

----------


## 1

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Big Win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning to you. I see the Assassins failed.

----------


## 1

Dey got the wrong address 

Wins!

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## anxiouskathie

Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins again

----------


## 1

WInner

----------


## Cuchculan

Half time in match. So I win

----------


## 1

Nevur

Me, Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

always a winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Wiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Go back to bed.

----------


## 1

Ya go to bed Cuch!

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Nearly time for start of second game.

----------


## Sagan

Sweet and Salty Nut

----------


## Cuchculan

Amazing. He pretends.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

Afternoon win

----------


## Cuchculan

Evening Win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wiener

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## anxiouskathie

I shall relax now knowing I'm the winner

----------


## 1

Whoosh

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winner 4 dinner

----------


## Cuchculan

Sinner 4 Winner

----------


## 1

Winner 4 winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner 4 Dinner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Football Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Slams in and wins

----------


## 1

Secret win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins again

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Football Time Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning. I Win

----------


## 1

Morning winz

----------


## Cuchculan

You lose.

----------


## 1

Yas, u lose

I win!

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner Winner

----------


## 1

Win  :-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Jumps and Wins

----------


## 1

Win

*THREAD CLOSED

* :-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Sneaks in and wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## anxiouskathie

win, win, win

----------


## 1

Win x2

----------


## Cuchculan

Yawns and scratches his rear end and wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Afternoon Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Jumps and Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## anxiouskathie

poops and wins!

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Dinner

----------


## Cuchculan

For the Winner

----------


## 1

Nope

----------


## anxiouskathie

Friday's winner!

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

M0rnin Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winnur

----------


## Cuchculan

End of match winner

----------


## 1

:Penguin:

----------


## Cuchculan

Sunday morning winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Last post wins

----------


## 1

THread ClosEd

----------


## anxiouskathie

Thread open for the winner!

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning is Over

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Yep, he says as he sneaks in and wins

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Cagey

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Football Time

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Football wins

----------


## 1

Afternoon Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Sure may as well win again

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Cuchculan

Yeharrrr

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

This is the end, my only friend the end.

----------


## 1

:riot:

----------


## Cuchculan

Party Time

----------


## 1

﻿Last Post

----------


## anxiouskathie

winning post

----------


## 1

K..nao this is the last post!

----------


## Cuchculan

Today is international woman's day.
It was supposed to be yesterday but they took too long to get ready.

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Good evening

----------


## 1

Gud m0rnin

----------


## Cuchculan

Drives on through

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Far too early for this

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Otherside

I am bored. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Can I be bored with you?

----------


## 1

Be bored while I'm winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Even more bored

----------


## 1

BOard

----------


## Cuchculan

Two games on back to back here. Next ones begins in five minutes.

----------


## 1

1 Second Remaining

----------


## Cuchculan

Lost and found and wins

----------


## 1

WInz

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning winner

----------


## 1

Waka WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

And wins again

----------


## 1

Wiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Football as ever. Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Otherside

The day that seven nuns appear at Seven Sisters Train Station

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Dinner

----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 3594

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins again

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1



----------


## Cuchculan

Wow. Still don't win

----------


## 1

:-_-: 

Invisible win

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins with a grin

----------


## 1

Evening Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Earling mornin win

----------


## Cuchculan

Afternoon delight wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Patrick's day green win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Dinner

----------


## Cuchculan

wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Football winner

----------


## Ironman

Rugby winner

----------


## 1

Winur WiNer

----------


## Cuchculan

Sexy Irishman winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Wiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Yawns and wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning

----------


## 1

Yas, early morning win

----------


## Cuchculan

Go back to bed

----------


## 1

Wat makes u think that I'm supposed to be in bed? HMM?  :Fish:

----------


## Cuchculan

Do you never sleep? You seem to be on at times that I would assume are night time in the US?

----------


## 1

Sleep? Wat is that? Nah I do for a couple of hrs it's just that for some reason I tend to wake up in the middle of the night everytime I have my laptop next to me

Also, Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Sleep typing. Is worse when you get back up. Harder to fall back asleep again.

----------


## 1

True

Win  :8):

----------


## Cuchculan

Football Winner

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning. Winner

----------


## 1

AM Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

More football. Half time. I win

----------


## 1

<.<

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning has broken. Winner

----------


## appletarts

Im the new person commenting on all these games haha. Win 1 for the apple! 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## appletarts

In the lead

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 3712

----------


## appletarts

Me!! Haha

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Wi..

----------


## Cuchculan

winner

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Watching Ice Hockey this evening. I win.

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Otherside

> Im the new person commenting on all these games haha. Win 1 for the apple! 
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk



Heh welcome to the games  ::D:  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

**THREAD LOCK**

I WIN ANYONE WHO CHALLENGES MY RIGHTFUL VICTORY ON THIS THREAD IS PERMABANNED. 

Heh heh.  ::D: 

Now if you'll excuse me I need to make sure admin adds my victory to the sites guidelines. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Slams Otherside to the ground and wins.

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Nuu

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Mornin Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win *Echoes*

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Wan

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

The winner is here

----------


## 1

Winner Winner ay ay

----------


## Cuchculan

You lose

----------


## 1

::\:

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins as I stuff my face

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

WIN

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins again

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Sagan

Winrar

----------


## 1

Winur

----------


## Cuchculan

I win suckers

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Wiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Otherside

COmputer is being slow slowwwwwwwwwwwwwww slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww today

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Slow, but it's still a win!

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wuns and Wins

----------


## Otherside

Well that's a sandwich.

----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 3743

----------


## 1

Nom

----------


## Cuchculan

Hungry

----------


## 1

A nice bowl of lettuce

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## 1

Wiiiiiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Niw

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Wins a sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

He Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wuns and Wyns and wins

----------


## 1

Wen

----------


## Cuchculan

winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

W0n

----------


## Cuchculan

Won bigger

----------


## 1

Won biggest

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Madne$$

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning winner

----------


## 1

Early Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

COYS Winner

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Boom

----------


## Otherside

So I win.

----------


## 1

Nuu!

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Skippy

I..... win.

----------


## 1

Nope  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Skippy

noo?~~! meeee!

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Sagan

Winner Winner chicken dinner

----------


## Skippy

This thread will never end.

----------


## 1

It ends nao

----------


## Skippy

naw it keeps going

----------


## 1

Ok..it ends now!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 3782

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Otherside



----------


## 1

Wiiiiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Wan

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Madness

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

He Wins

----------


## 1

We all win

----------


## Cuchculan

I win again

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins again

----------


## 1

Wi
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Sagan

Winner winner chicken dinner

----------


## Cuchculan

21 and out

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

He wins

----------


## 1

Yep, I win

----------


## Cuchculan

Site is so slow today.

----------


## 1

It is, it's all ur fault..the madness has something to do with it!

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winning Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

You Lose

----------


## 1

Me win

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Nevur

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

Naw,winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Loser

----------


## Cuchculan

More Football to watch

----------


## 1

:O_O:

----------


## Cuchculan

New Day winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winrar

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiin

----------


## Cuchculan

You Lose

----------


## 1

Naw, I win

----------


## anxiouskathie

#1 winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Kath is back

----------


## 1

Math is back

----------


## Cuchculan

Football again. Take 2 on the game called off last night.

----------


## 1

Wins for now

----------


## Cuchculan

Quick 5 minute break

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Gardening again. I win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

We will share the win. Not I win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

No,Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

The winner takes it all

----------


## 1

All or nothing

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

No,Win

----------


## Cuchculan

yes, Win

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Dinner

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Sinner

----------


## Cuchculan

Sinner again

----------


## 1

Yas, u sin. while I win

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

WiN

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Never

----------


## Cuchculan

But maybe so?

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning. Or afternoon.

----------


## 1

Mornoon

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win$

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Noo

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

No,Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Half time winner

----------


## 1

Winnar

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar too

----------


## 1

Winrar.Exe

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

When

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Loser

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins again

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Eventual win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Whin

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Whin

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Dinner

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

No

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

No

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Haha !!!!!! Wins

----------


## 1

No, me win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

----------


## 1

Oh

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Lose

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Loser

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

No,Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Ironman

::):

----------


## Cornholio

Nooooooope

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Get out from under my bed.

----------


## Cornholio

No can do.

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

0ink

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Ice Hockey Time

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Lunaire

Will post #7975 be the winner?  ::

----------


## 1

Yas  :-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Ironman

Yay!

----------


## Cuchculan

NAY

----------


## 1

Hay

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Football Time. Making a few quick posts.

----------


## 1

Quick Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

No,Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

COYS

----------


## 1

WiN

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Half time in a very early game. Only get a few posts made for now.

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winar

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Ironman

Stop using words that hurt.
Start using words that help.

 ::

----------


## 1

:Nerd:  Win

----------


## sweetful

Win-nie the Pooh  :superbear:

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## 1

WinRar

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner Me

----------


## 1

Nope

----------


## sweetful

Winna

----------


## Otherside

> WinRar



Don't remind me of that program. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## 1

WinRar  :-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Two games on back to back starting in a few minutes. Will try post at half time during both games.

----------


## 1

Beep

----------


## Cuchculan

Bopp

----------


## 1

Bop

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## sweetful

Won

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiener

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Yawns

----------


## 1

Loser

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## 1

Wiiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

No,Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

No Loser

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Two

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Niw

----------


## 1

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## sweetful

Winnaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Rawr

Winner winner chicken dinner.

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## sweetful

Won-derful

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## sweetful

Won

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Lost

----------


## 1

Wiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## 1

Weenie

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Nah

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## sweetful

Won

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## sweetful

Winnaaaaaaaaa

----------


## 1

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Wunner

----------


## 1

Loser

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning. I win

----------


## 1

Morning win

----------


## Cuchculan

Afternoon win

----------


## 1

Evening Win

----------


## sweetful

All day win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## sweetful

Me Winna

----------


## Cuchculan

The Poo

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Wiiiiiiiiiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Loses

----------


## 1

No,eventual win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Hmm

----------


## Cuchculan

Winners

----------


## 1



----------


## Cuchculan

RenniW

----------


## 1

Winrar

----------


## sweetful

Victorious

----------


## 1

Wiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Wons

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Wunner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Loss

----------


## 1

No,Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Lost

----------


## Cuchculan

Wuns

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

WInner I

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Whoo

----------


## Cuchculan

Yeah

----------


## 1

Whee

----------


## Cuchculan

Can I lose?

----------


## 1

Sure

----------


## Cuchculan

Go me

----------


## 1

Naw

----------


## Cuchculan

Wonner

----------


## 1

Nope

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wunner

----------


## 1

Noo

----------


## Cuchculan

Whoop

----------


## 1

Oop

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wuns

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Wons and Twos

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

My Laptop sucks

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winning?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yipeeeeeee Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

What did I win?

----------


## 1

Nothing

----------


## Cuchculan

Even more Nothing

----------


## 1

Blaank

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

There has to be a prize

----------


## 1

Moderator status

Also,,Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Eureka

----------


## 1

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

No,Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Lose

----------


## Cuchculan

The winner takes it all

----------


## 1

Or nothin

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Nah

----------


## Cuchculan

Nah

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

I Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

No, Winner

----------


## sweetful

Won

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## InvisibleGuy

All I do is win  ::):

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## InvisibleGuy

All I do is win, win....  ::):

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Nu uh

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Half Time Posts

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Winner here

----------


## 1

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

I won

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Skippy

Never gunna eeend.

----------


## 1

Whee

----------


## Skippy

Goaaaaaaaat!

----------


## 1

Wyan

----------


## Cuchculan

I Wons

----------


## 1

Noe

----------


## Cuchculan

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeee

----------


## InvisibleGuy

What do I win?

----------


## Cuchculan

Wons

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

He wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Losing

----------


## 1

No,Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Skippy

eep!

----------


## 1

Ah

----------


## Cuchculan

Ha

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Skippy

Oh me, oh my

----------


## 1

Nu uh

----------


## Cuchculan

yawns

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Do you stay up late or get up very early?

----------


## 1

Been staying up late these past few days

Also

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Tell us where you live? Come on. How many hours behind us are you?

----------


## 1

Nun ya beeswax  :Gun: 

8 Hrs behind

----------


## Cuchculan

West Coast. That answer another question in another section. LOL

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Invisible Posts again

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Lose

----------


## Cuchculan

*Bigger Win*

----------


## 1

Evil, Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Crazy Win

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wonz

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Loser

----------


## Otherside

https://www.facebook.com/13162297684...9448193423197/

Lotta deer.

----------


## Cuchculan

Lotta Losers

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Lose

----------


## Cuchculan

I Lose

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wunner

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Loses

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## 1

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Wunner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Invisible posts again

----------


## 1

Again

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## 1

Winnings

----------


## Cuchculan

Losings

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

No, Lose

----------


## 1

No, Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Loses

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

The winner takes it all

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

No,Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Lose

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

He shoots, he scores, he wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

No,Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

No, No. I Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Lose

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 4089

----------


## InvisibleGuy

All I do is win, win, win.....

----------


## sweetful

no matter what...

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win again

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## InvisibleGuy

All I do is win, win, win, win, win.....

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

W

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I win Yay me  ::):

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I win again!!  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Oh

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## sweetful

Me is the winna

----------


## Cuchculan

But I win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I win again

----------


## sweetful

Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## sweetful

N

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Wons

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

W/e

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wun

----------


## 1

Lose

----------


## Cuchculan

I Lose

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Aussie Rules football over with for the weekend

----------


## 1

Win$

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## 1

W
i
n
z

----------


## Cuchculan

Niw

----------


## 1

Wun

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Wyan

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Seol

----------


## 1

Ween

----------


## Cuchculan

Er

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

Wons

----------


## 1

WiN

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Naw

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## sweetful

= Me

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

Seol

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Nuw

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win Again

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Attachment 4149

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

Naw

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Attachment 4154

----------


## Cuchculan

He shoots, he scores, he wins

----------


## Doseone

@_@

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

He wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

W

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Attachment 4159

----------


## 1

Nah

----------


## Cuchculan

Yeah

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Er

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I am the champion

----------


## 1

Nevar

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win again

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Attachment 4170

----------


## Cuchculan

Loses

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Winner  :Tongue:   :Kiss:

----------


## 1

*Thread Closed*

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Don't be a sore loser. I win  ::D:

----------


## 1

< Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## Chantellabella

And.....................win!


Thank you.


You can send my trophy via pigeon courier.

----------


## Cuchculan

Away with you. I always win.

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Losing

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Chantellabella

Coming through. Coming through. Here...hold my hat....thanks......


That's a wrap. Thank you for playing.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm here now, I win  ::): 

Thank you  ::):

----------


## 1



----------


## InvisibleGuy

Winner here  ::): 

I win, thanks for playing.

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I win again. Thanks for playing. Again.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

I must win

----------


## Chantellabella

Rules of the game:

When one player is holding a PU36 explosive space modulator, that person wins and said competitors get vaporized.

Seriously. It's in the manual.

----------


## 1

< Winner  :screen punch:

----------


## Cuchculan

Chicken Dinner

----------


## 1

W
i
n
z

----------


## Chantellabella

> W
> i
> n
> z



                          00Why
                          00i
                          00never
                          0loze (so I misspelled it) I win anyway.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I win  ::): 
Yay me!!

----------


## 1

WIN

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I win again  ::): 
Yay me again!

----------


## Cuchculan

No, No. Me Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Loses

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Wishie

:dance foo:  I win

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

----------


## 1

Yaas

----------


## Cuchculan

Nooooo

----------


## 1

*Dances*

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Wii...

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

In

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Loses

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Yawns

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I don't want to win

----------


## 1

<< Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Eternal Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Lose

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## Sagan

Neil, Brian, Stephen where the hell is my damned time machine. I mean damnit already.

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Idk

----------


## Cuchculan

Same here

----------


## 1

Www.Wins.Com

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Nooooo

----------


## 1

Blank

----------


## Chantellabella

I claim this thread as conquered by Mars!!

You may all bow down to my Martian-ness. 

You're welcome.

----------


## 1

< Human winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I came, I saw, I Won

----------


## 1

Nope

----------


## Cuchculan

My posts are invisible again

----------


## 1

InvisiWin

----------


## Chantellabella

I have paperwork that proves I won this thread three years ago. 

Admins! Where's that paperwork???!!

I left it around here somewhere.

----------


## 1

They were shredded a long time ago!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Losers.

I win.

Yay me!!!!  ::):

----------


## 1

W

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I win again.

Wow.

----------


## 1

Nu

----------


## Cuchculan

Yas

----------


## 1

Nuuu

----------


## Cuchculan

2 hair dryers just blew up on the mother. The bang. Should have seen this shit. One just exploded.

----------


## 1

Waat o.o

----------


## Cuchculan

Kaboom

----------


## 1

<Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

IN

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Chantellabella

Then the baby bear said,

"Give me this thread or I'll tear your juggler out.

The end."

Now go to bed children.

----------


## 1

Oops, looks like I win

----------


## Chantellabella

> Oops, looks like I win



Only in Antarctica, mon fur ball amigo

----------


## 1

:8):  Still winning

----------


## Cuchculan

No

----------


## 1

Win..

----------


## Cuchculan

I Must Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

And Wins

----------


## 1

More winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Less Wins

----------


## 1

Lose

----------


## Cuchculan

Bigger Loser

----------


## 1

Wiin

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Winner!

All I do is win, win, win, win, win.......

----------


## 1

<Win
z

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope, I win  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

He Wins

----------


## InvisibleGuy

::D: 

I win??

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Eventually

----------


## Cuchculan

He wins

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I win again  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Hey I win again  ::D:  Yay me!

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Winner  ::D:  !!!!!!

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## InvisibleGuy

All I do is win  ::

----------


## 1

W

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I win. Again. This is getting boring. All I do is win.

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm a winner  ::D:

----------


## 1

*Yawnz & Winz*

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I win. *bored*

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Yawns back and wins

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Winner  :Guitarist3:

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

zzzzzzz

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Wi
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Wiiiiiiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

W,,

----------


## Cuchculan

IN

----------


## 1

Wii *Diez*

----------


## Cuchculan

Eich bein in speaking rubbish.

----------


## 1

W
i
n
i
w

----------


## sweetful

Winna

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Niws

----------


## 1

Wwwiin

----------


## Cuchculan

We Win

----------


## 1

K,* thread closed officially*

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL I Win

----------


## 1

*Thread Closed

Pls contact the mod 
@1
 for any questions*

----------


## Cuchculan

But, but, but, I have a letter from my mother, who said I can play.

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 4242

Wins

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

----------


## BrookeAshley

I won!

----------


## Cuchculan

Haha !!!!!! Beat you !!!!!!

----------


## Ironman

Those lock GIFs...... ::

----------


## Cuchculan

That is because we are crazy fookers.

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

W..

----------


## Cuchculan

I..

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## sweetful

E

----------


## Cuchculan

R

----------


## 1

W
i
n
z

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## sweetful

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Lost

----------


## 1

Neither of u win  :-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

I do my mother says so

----------


## 1

Thnx for giving me the win

----------


## Cuchculan

My Pleasure.

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

i

----------


## 1

Wi
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Er

----------


## 1

WIN

----------


## Cuchculan

Ner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## sweetful

Excuse me while I hold this W. Oh, that L over there? Yep, all yours.  ::D:

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Naw

----------


## Cuchculan

Yaw

----------


## 1

W                     i                          n

----------


## Cuchculan

Niw

----------


## Sagan

:Spider:

----------


## Cuchculan

Spiderman

----------


## 1

Wat

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Ironman

::  There she is - the WAT lady!  hahaha

----------


## Cuchculan

What Wat Lady is what you are watting about?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

*__*

----------


## Chantellabella

And............................



That's how you do it!



I win!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Noo

----------


## Cuchculan

Niw

----------


## 1

Inw

----------


## Cuchculan

Wni

----------


## 1

Wan

----------


## Cuchculan

TiWab

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Ok. That's hysterical!

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Chantellabella

No! No, I say! No!

Thou Sir, shalt not winneth this thread.

Back up and trod away, you 1, you!

Be gone!!

----------


## 1

Winning x10!

----------


## Cuchculan

Losing

----------


## 1

No, Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

No, Lose

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Winning o.o

----------


## Cuchculan

No you don't.

----------


## 1

Yep Yep

----------


## Cuchculan

Soccer season is back.

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

L
o
s
e

----------


## 1

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## 1

W..

----------


## Cuchculan

ON

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Loses

----------


## 1

W
i
n
z

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## Sagan

Baby......So why dont ya kill me

----------


## Cuchculan

Bang

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

i

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 4281

----------


## Sagan

Northwest Airlines

----------


## Cuchculan

Tottenham

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## 1

No

----------


## Cuchculan

Yep

----------


## 1

Wi

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Lose

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

W

----------


## 1

WIN!

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Chantellabella

Fin

----------


## 1

Win!

The End

----------


## Cuchculan

Over and Out

----------


## 1

Mhm

----------


## Cuchculan

Match

----------


## 1

Tie

----------


## Cuchculan

Breaker?

----------


## 1

K Cuch is not here

I WIN!

----------


## Cuchculan

Caught you

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Lunaire

That ant's not going to win today 
@Sagan
 !!!  :bam:

----------


## Koalafan

koalas always win  :koala:

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Sagan

Ok how about 100 ants?  :;):

----------


## 1

**Squish**

----------


## Cuchculan

Kick it up

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Noooo

----------


## 1

Yaaa

----------


## Cuchculan

Hooooow

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wino

----------


## 1

Winna

----------


## Cuchculan

Wine

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win because I say so.

----------


## 1

Absolutely nawt

----------


## Cuchculan

I do

----------


## 1

I win yas

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I Win

----------


## 1

Nevarr

----------


## sweetful

me win

----------


## 1

Naaaa

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Winning 4evaaa

----------


## Cuchculan

And Ever

----------


## 1

For eternity

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Nah

----------


## Cuchculan

Nah

----------


## 1

Win$

----------


## Cuchculan

Wind

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

The winner takes it all

----------


## 1

Or nothin

----------


## Cuchculan

G

----------


## 1

OG

----------


## Cuchculan

GY

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Wons

----------


## 1

Winning yo

----------


## Cuchculan

Yo Bro I am at the Mo

----------


## 1

WInn

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Still winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

----------


## 1

W
i
n
z

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

No, Win

----------


## Cuchculan

OK

----------


## 1

Mhm

----------


## Cuchculan

Mmmmm

----------


## 1

WIN

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I win again

----------


## 1

Nah, u looose

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## sweetful

Excuse me while I hold this W

----------


## 1

Nu

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

----------


## 1

Nu uh

----------


## Cuchculan

Victory

----------


## 1

Nevar

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes Brother

----------


## 1

Pls Shut this thread down so I can win  :]:):

----------


## Cuchculan

Opens it when you are not looking

----------


## 1

:fight:

----------


## Cuchculan

Unguard

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Jumps in and Wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

No

----------


## 1

Yas

----------


## Cuchculan

Nana

----------


## 1

Yaa

----------


## Cuchculan

W

----------


## 1

i

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

S

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

Nah

----------


## Cuchculan

Hey hey

----------


## 1

Win yas

----------


## Cuchculan

No can Win

----------


## Sagan



----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

No can do man.

----------


## 1

W
i
n
n
i
n
g

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Noo

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

----------


## 1

NO  :8):

----------


## Cuchculan

Uhum

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

No you don't

----------


## 1

How about now?

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Win$

----------


## Lunaire

@1


( ￣ω￣)ノﾞ⌒☆ﾐ(o _ _)o

----------


## 1

:Ninja:

----------


## Ironman

::):

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

:no comment:

----------


## 1

Bua

----------


## Cuchculan

Nua

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I Win

----------


## 1

Do u accept bribes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes Please.

----------


## 1

K, in exchange I win from now on

----------


## Cuchculan

Except for a day ending in Y

----------


## 1

:bumping:

----------


## Cuchculan

Poser

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Loser

----------


## Cuchculan

Biggest one around I'll have you know !

----------


## 1

:Smoke:

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

He Wins

----------


## 1

Whee!

----------


## Cuchculan

Plop

----------


## 1

Splash

----------


## Cuchculan

Slosh

----------


## 1

Clogged

----------


## Cuchculan

Up

----------


## 1

Niw

----------


## Cuchculan

Iwn

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## 1

Wyan

----------


## Cuchculan

Wyans

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I must win for the sake of mankind

----------


## 1

WinZ

----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 4301

----------


## 1

Late night win

----------


## Cuchculan

Dark Afternoon Win

----------


## 1

WInning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1



----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winning$

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I must win for the children

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

W..

----------


## Cuchculan

i

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## 1

Nope

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Ironman

WIN  - now, GET OUT!

----------


## 1

:censored:

----------


## Cuchculan

Losers

----------


## 1

:Smoke:

----------


## Cuchculan

Win z z z z

----------


## 1

WinZ

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Nu

----------


## Cuchculan

Whistles

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Ironman

That is so mean and unwinninglike! LOL

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Ter

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Cuchculan

Interesting

----------


## 1

Win$

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

No

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes Sir

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Losing

----------


## 1

Norrrrrr

----------


## Cuchculan

IT wins

----------


## 1

WINZ

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Lost

----------


## 1

Nevar

----------


## Cuchculan

Not like that, just like that.

----------


## 1

Wi

----------


## Otherside



----------


## 1

#Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

And on the 8th day he said the world is a boring place, so he invented the Irish. Amen

----------


## 1

Winning, give up  :-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

----------


## 1

:so mad:

----------


## Cuchculan

No you don't

----------


## 1

Wan

----------


## Cuchculan

Tang

----------


## 1

Wun

----------


## Cuchculan

Der Woman

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Da Dum

----------


## 1

I win..ur just going to have to accept it

----------


## Cuchculan

I will accept nothing but victory

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winning.

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Lost

----------


## Cuchculan

Lost again

----------


## 1

Impossible

----------


## Cuchculan

Said nobody ever

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Lost

----------


## 1

Lust

----------


## Cuchculan

For Life

----------


## 1

WinZ

----------


## Cuchculan

No you don't

----------


## 1

Winning now

----------


## Cuchculan

Sneaks in and wins

----------


## 1

This is a restricted zone

----------


## Ironman

Expanding the win horizon

----------


## Cuchculan

Jumps in and wins

----------


## 1

Authorized Personnel only..

So I WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

By whose orders? Not mine. So I Win.

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win young man

----------


## 1

Win$

----------


## Cuchculan

Onesie

----------


## 1

Winning while wearing a onesie

----------


## Cuchculan

That does not sound good to me

----------


## 1

:bam:

----------


## Cuchculan

Ouch

----------


## 1

Bam Bam, now I win *Whew*

----------


## Cuchculan

You win the second place prize

----------


## 1

Cannot accept that  :wedgie:

----------


## Cuchculan

But you will accept it.

----------


## 1

Nevar

Winz

----------


## Otherside

Oh good, I was concerned about those imports from Jupiter.  :shrug:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Ironman

> Oh good, I was concerned about those imports from Jupiter.



Terracotta Bubble Flowers would not last long in the Jovian atmosphere.  ::

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I win again

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

N
e
r

----------


## 1

Winning,,where's the prize?

----------


## Cuchculan

In my hand sucker.

----------


## 1

Narr

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Noe

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh but yes.

----------


## 1

*Thread Has Been Canceled*

----------


## Cuchculan

Thread has been opened again by order of the Pope

----------


## 1

*Thread Has Been Destroy By Cheezus Crust*

----------


## Cuchculan

Thread open for a limited time only

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win again

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Wi
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Er?

----------


## 1

Wednesday Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

W,,

----------


## Cuchculan

Win and Lose

----------


## 1

Winning yas

----------


## Cuchculan

Losing

----------


## 1

No

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh Yes

----------


## 1

Winning as usual

----------


## Cuchculan

Until I come along

----------


## 1

O.O

----------


## Cuchculan

Interesting

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

$

----------


## Cuchculan

L

----------


## Cuchculan

O

----------


## Cuchculan

S

----------


## Cuchculan

E

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Nevur

----------


## Cuchculan

Always

----------


## 1

Winning!

----------


## Cuchculan

Have to pay me if you want to win

----------


## 1

Do u accept rocks and paperclips?

----------


## Cuchculan

Gold only

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

W..Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

L. Loses

----------


## 1

Gimme the W

U can have this L  :for lolz:

----------


## Cuchculan

W

----------


## 1

Loser, when will u understand Mr Irishman  :Ninja:

----------


## Cuchculan

No Conprende?

----------


## 1

That I will always win!

----------


## Cuchculan

Until you lose

----------


## 1

:so mad:

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning to you

----------


## 1

M0rnin

Also Mornin win

----------


## Cuchculan

Better than morning wood. LOL

----------


## 1



----------


## Cuchculan

Oh No. I surrender

----------


## 1

Thx, winning

----------


## Cuchculan

changed my mind

----------


## 1

Lalala

----------


## Cuchculan

Land

----------


## 1

K ur sleeping now, I win!

----------


## Cuchculan

But I am wide awake

----------


## 1

Winzz

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Give up!

----------


## Cuchculan

Never my friend. Never.

----------


## 1

:no comment:

----------


## Cuchculan

Did you really do it?

----------


## 1

Did I win? Yas

----------


## Cuchculan

No you didn't because I did.

----------


## 1

K, he's not here so this is my chance to win

----------


## Cuchculan

Run little monkey, run. I Win

----------


## 1

Shoo, I win

----------


## Cuchculan

Evil laugh !!!! Never.

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Cuchculan

Bang

----------


## 1

Boom

----------


## Cuchculan

Badoom

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winnnnnn

----------


## Cuchculan

On your bike

----------


## 1

Winz *Pukes*

----------


## Cuchculan

Interesting

----------


## 1

Madness

----------


## Cuchculan

They call it Madness

----------


## 1

Ur sleeping now

WIN!

----------


## Ironman

So are you!  :: 

Win....for the moment, at least  ::): .

----------


## 1

For a moment yep  :Razz:

----------


## Cuchculan

Not any longer suckers

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

> You're right, u win 1



Thnx

----------


## Cuchculan

In your dreams

----------


## 1

:dance foo:

----------


## Cuchculan

Happy Feet

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

The winner takes it all

----------


## 1

Wyan

----------


## Cuchculan

Not so

----------


## 1

Yes so

----------


## Cuchculan

Says who?

----------


## 1

<<<

----------


## 1

Win x2

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

W.
W
Wiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

Winnur

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## 1

Nah

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winning.

----------


## 1

Wiiin$

----------


## Cuchculan

No

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

----------


## 1

Tick..tock

----------


## Cuchculan

The clock said

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Failure is not an option

----------


## Cuchculan

Which is why I win

----------


## 1

NO

----------


## Cuchculan

I must win, for the children.

----------


## 1

Win 4 evil

----------


## Cuchculan

Win for pure evil

----------


## 1

Wiinz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Nope

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes Sir

----------


## 1

Nooooope

----------


## Cuchculan

Yeeeesss

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

S

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Wan

----------


## Cuchculan

Wan too

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Win$

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I Win

----------


## 1

Nope

----------


## Cuchculan

Football time

----------


## 1

Now's my chance

----------


## Cuchculan

Half Time

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Nevar

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Wint

----------


## Cuchculan

Wons

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

W

----------


## 1



----------


## Cuchculan

Well done, you just lost.

----------


## 1

::

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning

----------


## 1

Mournin

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Newpe

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

S

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

No

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## Cuchculan

L

----------


## Cuchculan

O

----------


## Cuchculan

S

----------


## Cuchculan

E

----------


## Cuchculan

R

----------


## 1

Tsk Tsk

----------


## Lunaire

:>:):

----------


## 1

Winz!

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

No

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh But Yes

----------


## 1

Nu

----------


## Cuchculan

He shoots, he scores, he wins

----------


## 1

No Win for u

----------


## Cuchculan

I would call it a draw but I know you would not want that as you want to see me winning.

----------


## 1

*Thread Closed*

----------


## Cuchculan

*Open Says Me*

----------


## 1

Me says Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Me says No

----------


## 1

Says Yes

----------


## Cuchculan

My Mother says I must win, so there.

----------


## 1

<Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Never

----------


## 1

Ever

----------


## Cuchculan

Ever?

----------


## 1

Nevr

----------


## Cuchculan

Iwn

----------


## 1

Noe

----------


## Cuchculan

A dear

----------


## 1

Wa

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Double win

----------


## 1

Mega win

----------


## 1

Ultra win

----------


## Cuchculan

You bored?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cause I still win

----------


## Cuchculan

And I win again

----------


## 1

U bored?  :8):

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Football on. Never bored with football.

----------


## 1

WIN

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## 1

Wn

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

I win u foo

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

No

----------


## 1

Noo

----------


## 1

Nooo

----------


## 1

*noooo*

----------


## Cuchculan

How about No?

----------


## Cuchculan

Or maybe even No?

----------


## Cuchculan

Before I forget, maybe you should consider No?

----------


## 1

Win Yes!

----------


## Ironman

You got 2nd!  ::

----------


## 1

Nah

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winninz

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

No, u

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## 1

Winner.

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## Cuchculan

Er

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

No you don't.

----------


## 1

Shh

----------


## Cuchculan

Get out of that !!!!!

----------


## 1

WIN

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## 1

Wyannnn

----------


## Cuchculan

Win 1

----------


## Cuchculan

Win 2

----------


## Cuchculan

Win 3

----------


## 1

UR win has been canceled

----------


## Cuchculan

By the laws of the unseen boss I win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

These are the Champions

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

i

----------


## 1

n

----------


## Cuchculan

O

----------


## Cuchculan

K

----------


## Cuchculan

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

Early mourning win

----------


## Cuchculan

Raining Win

----------


## 1

Cloudy winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Dark Wins

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win, you Lose

----------


## 1

Nuu

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh but I do

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winning,

----------


## 1

Winz, lets celebrate

----------


## Cuchculan

Win Again?

----------


## Cuchculan

And again

----------


## Cuchculan

And yet again because I deserve it.

----------


## 1

Eternal win

----------


## Cuchculan

Storm force wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winzs

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins again

----------


## Ironman

Ironman win,

----------


## Cuchculan

Is the taken part that counts

----------


## 1

Winning x3

----------


## Cuchculan

I win and raise you 2

----------


## 1

U lose

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Zniw

----------


## 1

Whoop Whoop

----------


## Cuchculan

Whoop

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I am going to Win

----------


## 1

Don't see ur win

----------


## 1

Nope, still don't see it  :Ninja:

----------


## Cuchculan

Open your eyes to the truth

----------


## 1

o.o Still don't see it

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Boo, Over here, look

----------


## Cuchculan

You see me know?

----------


## 1

Nope, and WINZ! HA

----------


## Cuchculan

Hides

----------


## 1

Winning until January 9000

----------


## Cuchculan

See you in your grave at that rate

----------


## 1

Eventually, and it will have WINNER written on it

----------


## Cuchculan

Over your dead body

----------


## 1

WINZ

----------


## Cuchculan

What, you give up? I Win then.

----------


## 1

Winnng

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

NO

----------


## 1

NO.

----------


## 1

Nevar

----------


## 1

Evar

----------


## 1



----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Always wins

----------


## Cuchculan

For the greater good of mankind

----------


## 1

Winner..YeeeHawww

----------


## Cuchculan

On yer Bike

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Winz.

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Double win

----------


## 1

Triple WIn

----------


## Cuchculan

Single win and chips please

----------


## Cuchculan

With salt

----------


## 1

And vinegar

----------


## Cuchculan

Sounds like a party to me

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Early mornin win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win again

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Win again

----------


## Cuchculan

And again

----------


## 1

Winning for eternity

----------


## 1

If I can't win, den nobody can

----------


## Cuchculan

Lordy Lord, I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

And once more.

----------


## Cuchculan

May as well win again

----------


## 1

Winning *Yawnz*

----------


## Cuchculan

Wake up, you are losing.

----------


## 1

Ur sleeping now so I officially win. Thank u, thank u

----------


## Cuchculan

But I type in my sleep. So I Win

----------


## 1

No u don't

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Post-apocalyptic win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner, chicken diiner

----------


## 1

Winning x2

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Til The End

----------


## 1

Nao, wats the prize?

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Truce? OK. You lose.

----------


## 1

Ur win has been denied

----------


## Cuchculan

Re-installed Win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winning .

----------


## 1

WinZ

----------


## Cuchculan

I think I get the point

----------


## Cuchculan

You are losing. Accept it mate.

----------


## Cuchculan

The Winner has to be Irish.

----------


## 1

Nu uh

----------


## 1

The Winter Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Winter? No. You are banned. I Win

----------


## 1

Halloween Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winning

----------


## 1

Early mornin win

----------


## 1

Winz while I sleep

----------


## Cuchculan

In your dreams?

----------


## Cuchculan

Think you must be having a nightmare. Because we both know I always win.

----------


## 1

Looser

----------


## Cuchculan

I always was. Which is why I Win.

----------


## 1

WIN

----------


## 1

NIW

----------


## 1

INW

----------


## 1

WINN

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

----------


## Cuchculan

You'll never beat the Irish.

----------


## Cuchculan

Hence I will always Win

----------


## 1

Go to sleep so I can win ;-;

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes Sir. I can boogie.

----------


## 1

Boogie woogie

----------


## 1

Beep

----------


## 1

Beeep

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Lordy Lordy Lord Miss Scarlet

----------


## 1

Eternal Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Mind you a very windy dark morning. So I deserve to win.

----------


## Cuchculan

I wonder will I escape having to go out? If I let my mother win?

----------


## Cuchculan

Let her win on my behalf that is. A kind of family win.

----------


## 1

The light at the end of the tunnel means I win

----------


## Cuchculan

But due to cutbacks the light has been turned off. Which means I Win.

----------


## 1

Then pay the electric bill on time next time! Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

The Winner pays the bill?

----------


## 1

Sure

----------


## 1

Darn, seems like I lost

----------


## Cuchculan

I knew you were a tight sod.

----------


## Cuchculan

So you surrender? Meaning I Win.

----------


## 1

For now..

----------


## Cuchculan

Jumps for joy at his Win

----------


## 1

Blah Blah

----------


## 1

Onion & Banana sammiches 4 all

----------


## Cuchculan

Sounds bad to me.

----------


## Cuchculan

Soup and rice sandwich I'll have please.

----------


## 1

Winnn

----------


## Cuchculan

You pay the bill and then we can talk about winning.

----------


## 1

U should take a break from this thread since u won and all

----------


## 1

Yep

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Only break I ever take is when there is cake. Like it? Deserves a win.

----------


## 1

Cake with orange slices on it

----------


## Cuchculan

Or Maybe Not.

----------


## 1

Picky tsk tsk

----------


## Cuchculan

I Always am. Only way to be.

----------


## 1

Dun Dun Dun

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning. I Win

----------


## 1

Winning left & right

----------


## Cuchculan

Keep on dreaming. The Champ is here to stay

----------


## 1

Nuur

----------


## Cuchculan

Floats like a butterfly, stings like a bee

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winning..

----------


## 1

Winning...

----------


## 1

Winning....

----------


## 1

Winning.....

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Zniw

----------


## 1

Wizn

----------


## 1

Wniz

----------


## 1

WIN

----------


## 1

Winn

----------


## 1

Winzzzz

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## 1

winnnnnurrr

----------


## 1

Winz$

----------


## 1

Winzz

----------


## 1

Winning.

----------


## 1

WinnUR

----------


## 1

Winning forevurrr

----------


## 1

Winzs

----------


## Cuchculan

I get the drift

----------


## Cuchculan

You think you won

----------


## Cuchculan

But thinking and doing are different things

----------


## Cuchculan

But I really Win

----------


## Cuchculan

So face the facts

----------


## Cuchculan

The Irishman Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

And will continue to do so

----------


## Cuchculan

Till death do us part

----------


## Cuchculan

Amen

----------


## Cuchculan

Guess who wins?

----------


## 1

Danggit

----------


## Cuchculan

You have awoken.

----------


## 1

Winning$

----------


## Chantellabella

It is written in the stars.

I win.

----------


## Cuchculan

Is cloudy here, can't see the stars. I Win

----------


## Chantellabella

Only in an alternate universe where cows fly and broccali is dessert.

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Winz..

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Winning *Yawnz*

----------


## Cuchculan

You lose for yawning

----------


## 1

Next time u yawn, a fly will go in

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Once again

----------


## Cuchculan

I shall always win whilst I chew on the fly in my mouth

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

W's

----------


## 1

W..

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

S

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. I Win as ever. You dream on as ever.

----------


## Cuchculan

See. I did it again.

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Winz x2

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins once, because that is all I need to do.

----------


## 1

Winnin

----------


## 1

*Burp*

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

May as well Win again. Because I can. Football. The Beautiful game.

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Did I Win?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes.

----------


## 1

Win Win

----------


## 1

Where u at

----------


## 1

Come Out

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win again

----------


## Cuchculan

I got a new Alligator. Freaky or what? I deserve the Win.

----------


## Cuchculan

Almost Football time.

----------


## Cuchculan

And Again

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh Look, I Win again

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Winz..

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## 1

Winzz

----------


## 1

Nightly win

----------


## Cuchculan

Just one for now

----------


## Cuchculan

Maybe two

----------


## Cuchculan

Three if nobody is looking

----------


## Cuchculan

Maybe a bit of four play?

----------


## Cuchculan

Or how about the Jackson Five

----------


## 1

Rainy day win

----------


## 1

Friday Rainy day win

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## 1

Not here so..

----------


## 1

Official Winnar!

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

And Again

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winning.

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

If you say so

----------


## Cuchculan

Because I know you will never Win

----------


## 1

WIn

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

i

----------


## 1

n

----------


## 1

Winar

----------


## 1

Winrar

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Saturday Morning. Boring.

----------


## Cuchculan

But somebody has to win. May as well be me.

----------


## Cuchculan

I don't want to spoil you.

----------


## Cuchculan

So Winrar back at you.

----------


## Cuchculan

What will you pay me if I let you win? Make me an offer?

----------


## 1

No thnx, I'm a natural winner heh

----------


## 1

Whee

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Still win

----------


## 1

Nope

----------


## 1

Nopez

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Win$

----------


## 1

Win$

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

And...winning *Yawnz*

----------


## 1

Nighttime win

----------


## 1

Win of darkness

----------


## 1

November win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Twice for the fun of it.

----------


## Cuchculan

Though three if I want to.

----------


## Cuchculan

Who needs three when you can have four?

----------


## Cuchculan

1 degree last night here. Electric blanket time.

----------


## Cuchculan

But still time to win

----------


## Cuchculan

And again

----------


## Cuchculan

May as well Win again

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

May as well win again before I vanish for the evening

----------


## Cuchculan

Which can only mean one thing, FOOTBALL.

----------


## Cuchculan

So I Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Tch no

----------


## 1

Winningz

----------


## 1

Winning$

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Again my friend

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh look I win again

----------


## Cuchculan

Mornings should be cancelled. The day should begin in the afternoon.

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win again and again

----------


## Cuchculan

Jumps in and wins again

----------


## Cuchculan

I've just blocked my toilet.

I don't know why I added it on Skype in the first place.

----------


## 1

o.o

----------


## Cuchculan

Good evening

----------


## 1

Winzzz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

W..

----------


## 1

W.

----------


## 1

W...

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

N.

----------


## 1

E

----------


## 1

R

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Winnur

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## 1

Winn

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Win again

----------


## Cuchculan

Once more I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Did I mention that I Win?

----------


## Cuchculan

Maybe not. So I am Now.

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning has broken. And I Win.

----------


## Cuchculan

and the Winner is? The Irishman

----------


## 1

Mornin win

----------


## Cuchculan

Better than Morning Wood. LOL

----------


## 1

Mornin wood win ya?

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

S

----------


## 1

*Burp*

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Nighttime Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Relaxing Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Chill Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Mellowed Out Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Just Breathe Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Deeps Breaths Win

----------


## Cuchculan

In and Out Win

----------


## Cuchculan

What is the hurry Win?

----------


## Cuchculan

Big Stretch Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I think you get the idea by now.

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh look I Won again

----------


## Cuchculan

And once again

----------


## 1

In & Out Burger Sounds Nice

----------


## 1

Take me there to celebrate my win

----------


## Cuchculan

If you are buying? I will sell you a win for an hour.

----------


## 1

Nooo thnx

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winningz

----------


## 1

Winnz

----------


## 1

Winnnz

----------


## 1

Winzz

----------


## 1

Winningss

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## 1

Winn

----------


## 1

Winning again

----------


## 1

*Burp*

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## 1

Winning$

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## 1

W.I.N

----------


## 1

W
i
n
z

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

I Will always Win.

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning Win

----------


## Cuchculan

It is written in the stars that a man will come from Ireland and Win.

----------


## Cuchculan

Behold he is here. The Chosen one.

----------


## Cuchculan

Takes a Bow

----------


## Cuchculan

Floats like a butterfly, stings like a Bee

----------


## Cuchculan

The Winner you know will always be Me.

----------


## Cuchculan

Cold day Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Afternoon Win to go with the Morning Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Next morning win

----------


## Cuchculan

The Number 8 keeps typing by itself

----------


## Cuchculan

May as well Win again

----------


## 1

Gninniw

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Wi
nz

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## 1

Early

----------


## 1

Mornin

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Zniw

----------


## Cuchculan

Testing out a new old keyboard. Other one is gone to keyboard heaven. I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Seems to be working fine. Lesson? Never throw out a keyboard even if you get a new computer.

----------


## Cuchculan

i Win for enduring that crap keyboard that was typing by itself for two days.

----------


## Cuchculan

You would not begrudge me a win even.

----------


## Cuchculan

All my hard work and effort.

----------


## Cuchculan

Takes a lot to plug a new keyboard in. Back to a wired keyboard. Save on batteries.

----------


## Cuchculan

So in case you don't get it, I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Again too

----------


## Cuchculan

One more for the road

----------


## Cuchculan

Bloody cold day for a win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Evening Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## Cuchculan

I still Win

----------


## 1

Win not found

----------


## 1

Oh nvm found it

----------


## 1

Thnx for the win

----------


## Cuchculan

But the Irish always win

----------


## Cuchculan

Guess I forgot to mention my new rules

----------


## Cuchculan

I refuse to lose

----------


## 1

U lost

----------


## 1

Too bad

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## 1

Winner.

----------


## 1

For Dinner

----------


## 1

Win$

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Winzz

----------


## 1

Winzzz

----------


## 1

*Sleeps*

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Food Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Feed Me

----------


## Cuchculan

Winssssss

----------


## Cuchculan

Any Roads, I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Dark afternoon Win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winning.

----------


## 1

Win$

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## 1

W's Everywhere

----------


## Cuchculan

Late evening and wet and windy Win

----------


## 1

The wind took your win away

----------


## 1

Ans gave it to me

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins Again

----------


## Cuchculan

Too early for this. But I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

They moved sections of the forum around

----------


## Cuchculan

Just to let me win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Wins

----------


## 1

Midnight win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## Cuchculan

Go to bed

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Just because

----------


## Cuchculan

I woke up this morning and there was a letter on the doormat.
On the envelope it said 'Please do not bend'
I thought to myself, How the [BEEP] am I going to pick this up?

----------


## Cuchculan

And that is a winner

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win for the people of the afternoon

----------


## Cuchculan

Dark it is out there. I must win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winnerz

----------


## 1

Wyan

----------


## 1

Winzz

----------


## 1

Winnnn

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

Need to sleep earlier but winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I will allow you to come second, kind as I am.

----------


## Cuchculan

Rain Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Last post of the night Win

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

W's

----------


## 1

W's Everywhere

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## 1

For

----------


## 1

Dinner

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

New Day, Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win Again

----------


## Cuchculan

God says I Win, So I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Amen

----------


## Cuchculan

He Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Did I tell you the news? I Won.

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins one last time.

----------


## Cuchculan

He Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

What does the Winner actually Win?

----------


## Cuchculan

There has to be a prize?

----------


## Cuchculan

And I want it

----------


## Cuchculan

A cyber prize?

----------


## Cuchculan

Think about that for a while.

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

I win again

----------


## Cuchculan

Jumps in and wins

----------


## Cuchculan

One more for the road

----------


## 1

*Burp*

----------


## 1

K

----------


## 1

<<The Official winner

----------


## 1

Stormy weekend, but it's a stormy win folks

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Naww

----------


## 1

Eternal

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## Cuchculan

You know I will always Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't deny the obvious. Just let it happen. You will feel much better.

----------


## 1

U the loser

----------


## 1

I shall win

----------


## 1

Until the sun dies

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## 1

Winner.

----------


## 1

Cha

----------


## 1

Cha.

----------


## 1

Cha..

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Winz.

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## 1

Z.

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## 1

Inw

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Yawns and wins

----------


## Cuchculan

I win again

----------


## Cuchculan

Cancel Mornings

----------


## Cuchculan

To win or not to win?

----------


## Cuchculan

May as well win

----------


## Cuchculan

He Wins for Ireland

----------


## Cuchculan

Dark, wet day for a win

----------


## Cuchculan

But I still win

----------


## Cuchculan

last win for now

----------


## Cuchculan

I lied. I Win again

----------


## Cuchculan

And again

----------


## Cuchculan

He Wins

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

M

----------


## 1

Early mornin win

----------


## 1

Winning 4ever

----------


## 1

&

----------


## 1

Evurr

----------


## Cuchculan

Good morning to you from the evening time over here.

----------


## 1

Tsssss

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Win again

----------


## Cuchculan

One more time

----------


## Cuchculan

He wins

----------


## Cuchculan

He shoots, he scores

----------


## Cuchculan

Plus wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Game time Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Still playing angry birds

----------


## Cuchculan

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## 1

Z.

----------


## 1

An International Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

One more for the road

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

4 de winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Football time is nearing Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

U lose

----------


## 1

But

----------


## 1

The

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## 1

Is

----------


## 1

<<

----------


## Cuchculan

I Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Just like I always do.

----------


## Cuchculan

And I always will Win too

----------


## Cuchculan

Cause I am the greatest

----------


## 1

U lost

----------


## 1

And

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## 1

Winnerr

----------


## 1

Winnerrr

----------


## 1

Winnerrrr

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## Cuchculan

The Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Ones, twos and wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Takes a bow and wins

----------


## Cuchculan

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## Cuchculan

S

----------


## Cuchculan

The champion

----------


## Cuchculan

He wins again

----------


## Cuchculan

Might as well win again

----------


## Cuchculan

Afternoon Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## Cuchculan

S

----------


## 1

U

----------


## 1

L

----------


## 1

O

----------


## 1

S..

----------


## 1

E

----------


## Cuchculan

The Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Is back in town

----------


## Cuchculan

To claim his crown

----------


## Cuchculan

Love him or hate him

----------


## Cuchculan

You can't knock him down

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## 1

Z.

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

We can start our own gang now. The 8 star gang.

----------


## Cuchculan

Jumps up and Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winner

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## 1

Winn

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Winning.

----------


## 1

Winning...

----------


## 1

Midnight win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins again

----------


## Cuchculan

It is a cold morning in old Ireland. So I Win.

----------


## Cuchculan

I want Summer again.

----------


## Cuchculan

Warmer winning in Summer

----------


## Cuchculan

Ban Winter is what I say.

----------


## Cuchculan

Summer all year round and I Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Always Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Always will Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Born to win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

The winner within

----------


## Cuchculan

Afternoon Win

----------


## Cuchculan

And Again

----------


## Cuchculan

Football time. Half time. May as well win again.

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## 1

N.

----------


## 1

I.

----------


## 1

W.

----------


## 1

Winrar

----------


## 1

Mornin win

----------


## Cuchculan

He has awoken. I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

15 minutes until match 2 of the day. W

----------


## Cuchculan

666 pages !!!!!!!! I

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

N.

----------


## 1

I.

----------


## 1

N..

----------


## 1

G

----------


## Cuchculan

Half Time Win

----------


## Cuchculan

So you lose.

----------


## Cuchculan

Irish Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Cold night Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Did I mention that I Win?

----------


## 1

The win is lost

----------


## 1

Dang now where is the win

----------


## 1

Oh nvm

----------


## 1

Found it

----------


## 1

Winner!

----------


## Cuchculan

I Won

----------


## Cuchculan

I win as well

----------


## Cuchculan

Shock, horror,, its raining out. Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins again

----------


## Cuchculan

Angry Birds time Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Afternoon Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## 1

Early

----------


## 1

Mornin

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

And again

----------


## Cuchculan

One last time

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## 1

Z.

----------


## 1

Burp

----------


## 1

U Lose Cuch

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. I always Win

----------


## Cuchculan

and so it will continue

----------


## Cuchculan

Football soon. So I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

That will see me through till the end of the night

----------


## Cuchculan

Had a jumper at the train station earlier. Sad really. No trains for hours. Poor mother was stuck on a train in the middle of stops. Happens every so often.

----------


## 1

Strange O.O

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Half Time Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Final Win of the night

----------


## Cuchculan

One more Win

----------


## 1

That's your last win

----------


## 1

Because I officially win

----------


## 1

Whoo!

----------


## 1

Whoo

----------


## 1

Wi

----------


## 1

Nnar

----------


## 1

The win

----------


## 1

Finally

----------


## 1

Belongs to me

----------


## 1

WinninG

----------


## 1

wInninG

----------


## 1

W's

----------


## 1

Everywhere

----------


## 1

But there is only one winner

----------


## 1

Me

----------


## 1

Evening win

----------


## 1

Nightly win

----------


## 1

Win x2

----------


## 1

Win x3

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## 1

Winnur

----------


## 1

Wyan

----------


## 1

W's

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Win again

----------


## Cuchculan

One more time

----------


## Cuchculan

Maybe two

----------


## Cuchculan

I like to Win

----------


## Cuchculan

You like to Win

----------


## Cuchculan

But I will Win

----------


## Cuchculan

It is written in the stars

----------


## Cuchculan

That an Irishman shall come from the West and Win

----------


## Cuchculan

The stars never lie

----------


## Cuchculan

So I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Know your role and come second

----------


## Cuchculan

The King Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

And so it shall be.

----------


## Cuchculan

Irish Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Eat my dust sucker

----------


## Cuchculan

I will always Win

----------


## Cuchculan

So live with it

----------


## Cuchculan

Sloppy seconds for you

----------


## Cuchculan

He Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Like he always does

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

Afternoon Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I still Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## Cuchculan

Still Win

----------


## 1

Winrar

----------


## 1

Win$

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

Ultimate Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wet day Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Some of us braved the weather to Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Mind you I got soaked to Win

----------


## Cuchculan

So dark out

----------


## Cuchculan

But I still Win

----------


## 1

Winning is my destiny

----------


## 1

So I HAVE to win

----------


## Cuchculan

Until I Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

And again

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Its a temporary win for u

----------


## 1

Ur pic reminds me of Santa Claus

----------


## Cuchculan

Santa or Satan? I still Win

----------


## 1

Santa..now my present shall be winning this thread

----------


## Cuchculan

Your present shall be your past. Work that one out. Then you still lose.

----------


## Cuchculan

We are been spoiled this week. 2 games a day. As some as been played in Russia, the kick off time is earlier for us. Is like a European club thing. Don't think an American would understand it. LOL. So I Win

----------


## 1

I win..til 14K then idk

----------


## Cuchculan

Dream On

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

Z

----------


## Cuchculan

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## Cuchculan

S

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## 1

For

----------


## 1

Eternity

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Always Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Always will Win

----------


## 1

Naw

----------


## 1

Nope

----------


## 1

Nope.

----------


## 1

And..

----------


## 1

N
o
p
e

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Will always Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Bleeden freezing out Win

----------


## Cuchculan

You Win - NOTHING

----------


## Cuchculan

I am the greatest and I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Accept my win Mr. Cuch

----------


## Cuchculan

No Sir, The Win belongs to myself

----------


## 1

Nevur

----------


## Cuchculan

Ever

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## 1

S

----------


## Cuchculan

Quick win and back to my bed

----------


## Cuchculan

One more Win

----------


## Cuchculan

One for the road

----------


## Cuchculan

Can I get back to not been well? LOL

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Sleep typing and winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Trying to watch a football match and keep my eyes open. How long will I last?

----------


## 1

5 Minutes 

Thnx 4 the win

----------


## Cuchculan

Onto the second game. Still awake. Just about. Half time Win

----------


## 1

Go watch while i win

----------


## Cuchculan

Couldn't take any more, so came back here to Win.

----------


## 1

Default win 4 me

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## Cuchculan

May as well win again

----------


## 1

No win 4 u

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

Winrar

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

W's

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Nah

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning$

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I
N

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winneur

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

W

----------


## Cuchculan

O

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

W's

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Eat and Win

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Chantellabella

It's the end of the thread as we know it.....................and I feel fine!

----------


## 1

Nu

----------


## Cuchculan

Back to Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

Sorry I have not been around much man, been very sick. But I Win

----------


## 1

Feel better soonz & get lotz of restttt..but in the meantime..WIN

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

Wun

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## Chantellabella

Drive-by "I win."

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Dinnur

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## Chantellabella

N(ope)

----------


## 1

Wim

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Waaa

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Chantellabella

Look! An asteroid is hurtling toward you!!!

I win.

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Welp..

<<Official Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Niw

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Chantellabella

Attachment 4375

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## Chantellabella

N(YET)

----------


## 1

Winn

----------


## Cuchculan

W

----------


## 1

I

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

W's 4 me

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

2018 Win

----------


## Ironman

??? 2017 win

----------


## Cuchculan

Year 0 Win

----------


## 1

Big Bang Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

2018 Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

S

----------


## 1

Winrar

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winzz

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

S

----------


## 1

Wi
n

Dang flu

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

Get better soon

----------


## 1

Got better whoo

Also winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Wheener

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## Otherside

****THREAD LOCK****
Yeah I win okay? Don't argue with me. I win. I have the powerz. Now shush, I'm going to go use my banhammer to whack some spammers away. They seem to love the blogs right now.

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Otherside

Mod powers can't win.  ::(:  *cry.

One day, one day, I shall win.

----------


## Cuchculan

Irish always have to Win

----------


## Otherside

Sod off, the Scottish have the advantage here.

**Glares at you across the Irish Sea**

----------


## Cuchculan

Hope it snows hard on you. I Win. End of story.

----------


## Otherside

Nope nope nope.

I. Win.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

On your Bike Missus. I Win.

----------


## Otherside

Still nope. 

And I still win.

----------


## Cuchculan

Dream on Girl

I Win

----------


## Otherside

Nope. I win.

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## Otherside

Ich gewinne

----------


## Cuchculan

WINS

----------


## Otherside

Nope! No win!

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Ironman

I win and to celebrate, I am going to go to bed for the night!

YAY!  My prize is REST!  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Get up, you lost. I am the winner.

----------


## Otherside

I'm estimating it's probably morning now over in the land of stars and stripes, so I imagine he probably is getting up now. Or soonish. Unless he's having a lie in. In which case, have a lie in. Lie ins are the best. 

I win.

----------


## Cuchculan

When he wakes he will see he has lost. 

I Win

----------


## Otherside

Indeed he will.

Because I have won.

----------


## Cuchculan

Until I appear and then you know you lose and I Win.

----------


## Otherside

Nope. Nope nope.

I have outlasted users before, I can outlast you.

----------


## 1

<Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Cuchculan

You Win if I say so. But for now I am the Winner

----------


## Otherside

Nope. I win.

----------


## 1

Whoosh

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Thnx 4 the winz

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Otherside

I see this has been silent for almost a week now.

Sneaking in for the win hahaha

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Otherside

Nope. Otherside wins.

----------


## Cuchculan

I win, Loser

----------


## Otherside

Nahhhhhh. I do.  :Razz:

----------


## Cuchculan

I will let you win, never

----------


## Otherside

I'm going to be stuck on this train for the next however bloody long at this rate so I can just keep winning and winning.

----------


## Cuchculan

Until you get off the train and I Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

The last post

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins?

----------


## 1

W
i
n
n
i
n
g

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

Nu, winnar

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Nu

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

----------


## 1

Welp, nobody is going to win...


So u all can just stop posting here...and I can stay...u know just in case any spam bots come in :Ninja:

----------


## Cuchculan

Says he who posts every two weeks now. I Win

----------


## Otherside

Since nobody has posted in a while, I win.

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

On your bike. I Win

----------


## 1

Win$

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## JamieWAgain

You snooze you lose.

----------


## 1

Nuu

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

B00m

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Skippy

this one goes onnnn and onnnnnn~!

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Skippy

niW

----------


## Cuchculan

The Winner is? ME !!!!!

----------


## 1

Nu

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Nu Uh

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

N

----------


## 1

Wonz

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Loserr

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## Cornholio

Weeener.

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## JamieWAgain

Go Mendelssohn!

----------


## Cornholio

Goooooallllll

----------


## Cuchculan

Miss

----------


## 1

> Goooooallllll



*U!
*

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Cornholio

> *U!
> *



No, U!

----------


## Cuchculan

Niw

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

O

----------


## Cornholio

sour cream and onion

----------


## Lunaire

ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ ︵ ┻━┻

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win I do

----------


## Cornholio

you do not!

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

WinRawr

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## Cornholio

WinRAR

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## Doseone

WinAMP.

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## Doseone

You guys do realize that it's the _post_ that wins, not the _poster_, right? What a sham!  ::@:

----------


## Cuchculan

Thread closed. Cuchculan Wins

----------


## Doseone

:raining: 

*sniff*

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't cry. You can win tomorrow.

----------


## Doseone

I can?  :Celebrate:

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I Lied.

----------


## Doseone

You lied about you winning? Thanks for letting me win, man.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Is the taken part that counts. I Win

----------


## Doseone

You already have sicks abs, what more do you want?! I need this!

----------


## Cuchculan

What do you need? I might just give it to you. Or not.

----------


## Doseone

*resists the temptation to make a dirty joke*

Btw, I win.

----------


## Cuchculan

What's a dirty joke? * Acts like a Saint *

The winner takes it all.

----------


## 1

*Takes it all*

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Doseone

Winnipeg!

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## Doseone

Darwin.

----------


## Cuchculan

The evolution of the victor

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

WiNz

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## Doseone

Earth, Win and Fire.

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner, Winner, chicken dinner

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## Doseone

S

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

thread closed cuchculan wins

----------


## Doseone

You lose.

----------


## Cuchculan

Banana Splits?

----------


## Doseone

No thanks.

----------


## Cuchculan

So I Win

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Doseone

^More like wiener.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think therefor I am. Let's just leave it at that.

----------


## Doseone

I never understood why Descartes thought he was making a profound point. It's a self-evident truth, hardly worthy of being a famous phrase centuries later.

Wingenstein.

----------


## Cuchculan

Wongerstein

----------


## Doseone

Dongerstein ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ

----------


## Cuchculan

Dagastan

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

N

----------


## Cuchculan

S

----------


## 1

U Lose

I wiiin

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## JamieWAgain

#winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Thread closed Cuchculan wins

----------


## 1

Mods said they'd close this thread, and not to post after this post.

----------


## Cuchculan

OK. So I Win

----------


## 1

Nuuuu

----------


## Cuchculan

Yuuuuuu

----------


## 1

< Winner

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## 1

W
i
n
z

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## 1

Loozer

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. I Lose

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

Ner

----------


## 1

Yer

----------


## Cuchculan

Ter

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## BrookeAshley

Hola!

----------


## Cuchculan

Get out of here, I win.

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

Cat Loses

----------


## Doseone

Human wins, though aka me.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Madness, Madness they call it Madness, wins

----------


## Lunaire

Attachment 4531

----------


## whisperingzombking

Moo

----------


## Cuchculan

niW

----------


## Doseone

I win. 



^Yes, that's really me.

----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 4532

----------


## 1

Y'all loosse

----------


## Cuchculan

Except me

----------


## 1

< Winnar

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## Ironman

For a brief shining moment, I can say that I won.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Not for long.

----------


## 1

Winz!

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

Uh uh

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Lost

----------


## 1

Emptiness

In that case, winnar!

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Losur

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner, winner, chicken dinner

----------


## Relle

Relle’s in the house!  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Cuch in the tent

----------


## Doseone

Even when we outside we in the building.

----------


## Cuchculan

Indeed and outsiders never win

----------


## Doseone

That's fine with me. What they never told you about is that the winner wins a face tat. Congratulations.

----------


## Cuchculan

Tat is fine with me. I still win.

----------


## Doseone

I steal win.

 :Razz:

----------


## Cuchculan

I win to be sure to be sure

----------


## Doseone

You win Diz. But I still wanna spit my shit. It's 30 pages of rhymes in this motha*****!

----------


## Cuchculan

I win, simple as that

----------


## Doseone

I win, although convolutedly.

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner, winner, chicken dinner

----------


## Doseone

Soy un perdedor.

----------


## Cuchculan

I was just about to say that

----------


## Doseone

No you weren't.

----------


## Cuchculan

Or was I?

----------


## Doseone

Yes.

----------


## Cuchculan

No

----------


## Doseone

Whoa.

----------


## Cuchculan

Sure why not?

----------


## Doseone

Because it's more than relevant to our survival.

----------


## Cuchculan

Of the fittest

----------


## Doseone

Darwin.

----------


## Cuchculan

Apple?

----------


## Doseone

Don't mind if I do.

----------


## Cuchculan

High voltage rock and roll

----------


## Doseone

Low voltage lounge music.

----------


## Cuchculan

Lounging around with no music

----------


## Doseone

There is actually an album called The No Music by a group called Themselves. No joke.

----------


## Cuchculan

And a band called The The

----------


## Doseone

The Kinks > All other "the" bands.

----------


## Cuchculan

Kinky

----------


## Doseone

Win-ky

 :;): 

(Get it? It's a double entendr... nevermind)

----------


## Cuchculan

Wonky

----------


## Doseone

Post-punk win.

----------


## Cuchculan

I prefer punk to win

----------


## Doseone

I fought the law and the law won... 

I'm the law btw.

----------


## Cuchculan

The Clash will always win in my books

----------


## Doseone

Well I win for mentioning them them. =P

----------


## Cuchculan

But are you playing them?

----------


## Doseone

Not at the time, but I did listen to some of their albums recently.

----------


## Cuchculan

Sitting here in my safe European Home.

----------


## Doseone

I'm so bored with the U.S.A.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not that bad. Easy for me to say from Ireland.

----------


## Doseone

I was referencing The Clash.

----------


## Cuchculan

Silly me.

----------


## Doseone

Winny me.

----------


## Cuchculan

Winny the poo

----------


## Doseone

Halloween Winnie. (I gotta stay topical).

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## Doseone

I other win news. I learned that Mary Elizabeth Winstead made an album with Dan the Automator. Who knew?

----------


## Cuchculan

I win for not knowing who those people even are

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

Win Dows 10

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

Kate Wins Let

----------


## Doseone

Tywin Lannister.

----------


## Cuchculan

John GoodWin

----------


## Doseone

Winnie Cooper.

----------


## Cuchculan

Winnie Mandella

----------


## Doseone

The last of the posthikwins.

----------


## Cuchculan

Winter

----------


## Doseone

Winternet.

----------


## Cuchculan

Winona Ryder

----------


## Doseone

I already did that one. Try again.

----------


## Cuchculan

No Winning, No Cry

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

Winbrew

----------


## Doseone

Lose.

 I'm a rebel.  :8):

----------


## Cuchculan

Rebel yell?

----------


## Doseone

Ragamuffwin.

----------


## Cuchculan

WINter blues

----------


## Doseone

I'm running out of ideas.

Uhh... Edwin Hubble.

----------


## Cuchculan

WINdow is all steamed up

----------


## Doseone

Made sense since clearly I was working with a stained image
So when I stuck my neck out for you in your window I knew you'd be a pain in it. Get it? Window pane/pain in the neck.

BARS.

----------


## Cuchculan

WINks

----------


## Doseone

Pengwin. <(^)

----------


## Cuchculan

Darwin

----------


## Doseone

You lose motherfucker.  :Smoke:

----------


## Cuchculan

Fuckwin

----------


## 1

Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

Boom Boom Wins

----------


## 1

W
i
n
z

----------


## Doseone

Not at all.  :Smoke:

----------


## Cuchculan

Is Christmas, we all win

----------


## Doseone

I win, at last!

(Get it?... because  :Giggle: )

----------


## Cuchculan

Because of the wonderful wizard of Oz?

----------


## Doseone

No, because last... nevermind.

I win _a posteriori_.

----------


## Cuchculan

My mother said I win. so I must win.

----------


## Doseone

You're morally obligated to share that win with me, ya know?

----------


## Cuchculan

I have no morals. Only way to win anything.

----------


## Doseone

*pistol whips*

I win.

----------


## Cuchculan

OUCH ! I Win

----------


## Doseone

Nah, it's hood code that a pistol whip is an L homie.

*crip walks out of thread*

----------


## Cuchculan

The Blood wins over the Crip

----------


## Doseone

You lose for suwooping.

----------


## Cuchculan

Making words up again? I win

----------


## 1

Oof

----------


## Cuchculan

Agh

----------


## Doseone

> Making words up again? I win



https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=suwoop

Someone is false flagging.

----------


## Cuchculan

I love to flag

----------


## Doseone

:yield:

----------


## Cuchculan

I Flag to win

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Doseone

i
m
p
.

----------


## Cuchculan

WINter is here

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

Mexican wave

----------


## Doseone

That's racist.

(jk)

----------


## 1

Orrb 

I see u

----------


## Cuchculan

Non Ethnic way

----------


## Doseone

Now that's really racist.

Lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

I always win every race I go in for

----------


## Doseone

I'd kick your [BEEP] in Mario Kart 64.  :8):

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. Though Gran Turismo is my game

----------


## Doseone

Eh, you probably would beat me then. I don't own/play racing games.

Wait, what's that over there?!

*trips you then crosses the finish line*

----------


## Cuchculan

Jumps in the air. Missed. I Win

----------


## Doseone

*throws a banana peel under your feet*

Wouldn't a full banana be more slippery btw? 

*throws a full banana under your feet*

----------


## Cuchculan

Eats Banana and wins

----------


## Doseone

That wasn't a real banana.  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Cuchculan

A straight banana?

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

Not a gay banana?

----------


## Doseone

A bi-nana actually.

It swings both ways.

----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 4552

----------


## Doseone

Lol, what's that from? xD

----------


## Cuchculan

Father Ted

----------


## Doseone

Yeah, I looked it up before you posted. Thanks for taking so long.  :: 

*goes to confession*

Forgive me father for I have....

WINNED!

----------


## Cuchculan

No sinner can win

----------


## Doseone

Transubtantiat-win.

----------


## Cuchculan

Thread closed Cuchculan wins

----------


## Doseone

*threads clothes*

Yo, do you need me to fix those jeans while I'm at it?

----------


## Cuchculan

Naturist. Can't you tell by my profile image.

----------


## Doseone

No. I'm a floating head looking in the other direction. Can't you tell by my profile image?

----------


## Cuchculan

Looks like you are looking upwards. Worrying me even more.

----------


## Doseone

You ought to be worried.

----------


## Cuchculan

By the looks of the picture you haven't got the neck for it.

----------


## Doseone

That was just a bad angle, sir.

----------


## Cuchculan

Small neck. That equals a small, no, forget it.

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

I don't want to know about your big thing

----------


## Doseone

But you brought it up...

 :Eyebrow:

----------


## Cuchculan

I brought jack up

----------


## Doseone

(RIP Robbie Williams)

----------


## Cuchculan

Bit late with that one aren't you?

----------


## Doseone

Well that was from the movie Jack and I had remembered that he passed away.

*sneaks in a win*

----------


## Cuchculan

Robs your win

----------


## Doseone

Debatables, those are ties. We can't tell if they wins or not.

Ties, Windsor knot...

----------


## Cuchculan

To win or knot to win?

----------


## Doseone

Garlic knots.

----------


## 1

Move aside folks, winner comin thru

----------


## Cuchculan

Coming through and fallen off the edge of the World.

----------


## Doseone

So the last shall be first, and the first last: for many be called, but few win.

Did the bible literally say "for many be called." That's some gangsta shit.

----------


## Cuchculan

First comes last, lasts comes first. Last is me here. So I am also first.

----------


## Doseone

You win for confusing me.

----------


## Cuchculan

Thank you. I Win for speaking bollox.

----------


## 1

Bah

----------


## Cuchculan

Humbug?

----------


## Cuchculan

Two odd people. j/k

----------


## Doseone

I was mistaken. There is nothing to see here folks.

Except for me winning.

----------


## Cuchculan

On your bike. I Win

----------


## Doseone

Now a mod randomly bumped it after me mentioning it here. xD

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Doseone

Ah, the winsanity!

----------


## Cuchculan

I prefer Wine instead of Wins

----------


## Doseone

What if the thing you win is wine?

DUN DUN DUN.

----------


## Cuchculan

Red, Red Wine wins

----------


## Doseone

UB40

----------


## Cuchculan

Means you are on welfare in the UK

----------


## Doseone

*swipes EBT*

Win!

----------


## Cuchculan

Just Wins

----------


## Doseone

Justwin Winberlake.

----------


## 1

W
In

----------


## Cuchculan

Winser

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

Big card player too?

----------


## Doseone

Not at all.  Although, online poker can be fun sometimes. I haven't played it in a while though.

----------


## Cuchculan

I play the Microsoft card games. Daily challenges.

----------


## Doseone

I downloaded a few geography apps for the same reason. I used to play chess and sudoku but got bored of it.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not a big gamer at all.

----------


## Doseone

Not a big winner at all either.

 ::

----------


## Cuchculan

You lose

----------


## 1

W
i
n

----------


## Cuchculan

NER

----------


## Doseone

NERD

----------


## Cuchculan

Nerdy

----------


## Doseone

I hate nerd subculture with a passion. [BEEP] pokemon. [BEEP] Rick and Morty. [BEEP] it all to death! Anime and manga can suck a dick.

----------


## Cuchculan

OK

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

You say yes, I say no, you say stop, I say go.

----------


## Doseone

:first:

----------


## Cuchculan

D Cup?

----------


## Doseone

About that size, yeah. Also, they fill the trophy with Sizzurp, so be careful _if_ you ever win it. 

*wins*

----------


## Cuchculan

WINdy

----------


## Doseone

Windiana Jones.

----------


## Cuchculan

Windows

----------


## Doseone

︎♓︎■︎♑︎♎︎♓︎■︎♑︎⬧︎

----------


## Cuchculan

I was about to say that myself.

----------


## Doseone

No, you weren't.  ::@:

----------


## Cuchculan

I win for been Irish

----------


## Doseone

I win for being anti-nationalist.

----------


## Cuchculan

The Fenian always wins

----------


## Doseone

I let you win because it's Leprechaun day.

----------


## Cuchculan

I farm Leprechauns

----------


## Doseone

I parm spaghetti.

----------


## Cuchculan

I farm Mice

----------


## Doseone

What's with the farming stuff? 

I pharm pillz.

----------


## Cuchculan

Pharmville?

----------


## Doseone

Uh... I guess?  ::\:

----------


## Cuchculan

I win because you are lost

----------


## Doseone

I win because this will be my last post. 

*signs off*

----------


## Cuchculan

Boo Hiss

----------


## 1

Bou

----------


## Cuchculan

Aha

----------


## 1

Nu uh

----------


## Cuchculan

Moo

----------


## Cuchculan

This is the only thread that posts are been made in. That is how bad things have become. One worded posts.

----------


## Ajay

Yes! Ah I miss talking with you all.

----------


## 1

*Never returns*

----------


## Cuchculan

Everyone is leaving

----------


## CeCe

:screen punch:

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Boom, winner has arrived!

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

*Steals yer win*

----------


## Cuchculan

Robs the win back

----------


## 1

<Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Loses

----------


## 1

Winnin

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## 1

W
i
n
$

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## 1

Not anymore

Win$

----------


## Cuchculan

I win, loser

----------


## 1

Loser, I win!

----------


## Cuchculan

We both win, accept you.

----------


## 1

Thread Is Closed

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Weener

----------


## Cuchculan

Top Cat wins

----------


## 1

Wines

----------


## Cuchculan

And Dines

----------


## 1

*Tumbleweed*

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## 1

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

That'll nevur happen

----------


## Cuchculan

Thread is closed due to Cuchculan been the greatest of them all and I hereby decalre him the winner

----------


## Doseone

Infinite loss. Salve Qayin. Salve Azerate.

 ::

----------


## Cuchculan

I win because I had no idea what you just wrote

----------


## 1

Winning
i
n
n
i
n
g

----------


## Cuchculan

Fancy pants. I Win

----------


## Wishie

fuzz buzz

----------


## Cuchculan

Alas poot York I Win

----------


## 1

Winnur For Dinnur

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Whoosh

No

----------


## Cuchculan

Winna

----------


## 1

International Winneur

----------


## Cuchculan

Universal Winner

----------


## 1

Wunz

Thred Closed

----------


## Cuchculan

Opened and closed

----------


## 1

Opened and winning

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Noe

----------


## Cuchculan

Yeah

----------


## 1

Idk

----------


## Cuchculan

I do. I win

----------


## 1

You don't, Iwin!

----------


## Cuchculan

My mother says I Win

----------


## 1

A 1 day win for you, and the rest are mine

----------


## Cuchculan

What's mine is yours and what's yours is mine. So I Win

----------


## 1

No sharing of winz

Ever! So therefore I win

----------


## Cuchculan

No. To share is to care. I Win

----------


## 1

Winning cannot be shared here 

Oh & I win

----------


## Cuchculan

I have won

----------


## 1

Not anymore

"Thread Closed"

-Mod

----------


## Cuchculan

Mod Win

----------


## 1

-.-

Universal Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Infinty win

----------


## 1

2020 Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Is only 2019 I Win

----------


## 1

Eternal Win

----------


## Cuchculan

sniW

----------


## 1

Winner dinnur

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winning$

----------


## Cuchculan

Wimp

----------


## 1

Womp

Oh and wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Wamp and Wins

----------


## 1

Winning til the end of time

----------


## Cuchculan

Time up. I Win

----------


## 1

Winning foreverr

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I Win. Accept it.

----------


## 1

Winning

----------


## Cuchculan

Winnie

----------


## 1

Weenie

----------


## Cuchculan

Meanie weenie

----------


## 1

Winning for good

----------


## Cuchculan

Good for winning

----------


## 1

W
in

----------


## Cuchculan

I Win

----------


## 1

Halloween Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Hallowin

----------


## 1

Pre-Halloween Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winski

----------


## 1

Winini

----------


## Cuchculan

WINter

----------


## 1

Winneur

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

W
i
n
$

----------


## Cuchculan

Lose

----------


## 1

2020 Wins

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Niw

----------


## Cuchculan

IWN

----------


## 1

UDontWIN

----------


## Cuchculan

I do, so I do.

----------


## 1

Noe

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes sir

----------


## 1

Have nightmares about me winning

Also I win

----------


## Cuchculan

Dream on. I Win

----------


## 1

Dream Out

I win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Winneur

----------


## Cuchculan

Winhere

----------


## 1

Monday

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Thuesday Win

----------


## 1

Winning Weener

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

W
i
n
z

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## 1

Wun

----------


## Cuchculan

WONderful

----------


## 1

Winderful

----------


## Cuchculan

WINdow

----------


## 1

Winnung

----------


## Cuchculan

WINd

----------


## 1

Won

----------


## Cuchculan

Lost

----------


## 1

WOn again

----------


## Cuchculan

Winny

----------


## 1

Winnie

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Nov Winz

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Foggy mornin Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Rain Win

----------


## 1

Sunny Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## 1

Eternal Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wain

----------


## CeCe

I win

----------


## Cuchculan

WINdows

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## CeCe

I win more than you

----------


## Cuchculan

You lose

----------


## CeCe

loosing less than you

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## CeCe

nope

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh yes

----------


## Cuchculan

WINter wonderland

----------


## Cuchculan

I win, you lose

----------


## Cuchculan

Winny

----------


## 1

W

----------


## Cuchculan

I

----------


## CeCe

wins

----------


## Cuchculan

wins

----------


## CeCe

p

----------


## Cuchculan

WINdows

----------


## Cuchculan

The Wiiner

----------


## Lucid

Taters ummmmmmm

----------


## JamieWAgain

What do I win?

----------


## Cuchculan

Me

----------


## Cuchculan

He Wins

----------


## Lucid

Not winning just allowing everyone to lose :Tongue:

----------


## Wishie

> Not winning just allowing everyone to lose



Sure you are!

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Lucid

Yep. (Everyone has my permission to lose :Tongue: )

----------


## Cuchculan

Thread Closed. Cuchculan Wins

----------


## 1

Real winnah is here

----------


## Cuchculan

Go away Loser

----------


## Lucid

Just checking in to see how the losing is going ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

I wouldn't know because I am a winner

----------


## Lucid

As a gesture of my profound generosity I will continue to allow post.No need to thank me ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

You are welcome

----------


## Lucid

I am almost humbled lol.Carry on :Tongue:

----------


## Cuchculan

As you say. I shall do so.

----------


## Lucid

> As you say. I shall do so.



Don't do that.Gives me a headache lol

----------


## Cuchculan

Do what? As you say so. I shall stop. LOL

----------


## Cuchculan

Except me.

----------


## 1

*Notice: 
*
*This Site Will Shut Down By The End Of The Day*

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Lucid

*uʍɐ⅄*

----------


## Cuchculan

Wumba

----------


## Ironman

> *Notice: 
> *
> *This Site Will Shut Down By The End Of The Day*



What?!  Panic attack!

----------


## Cuchculan

We are not social distancing in the right way. The threads need to be 6 feet apart.

----------


## Cuchculan

I open and win

----------


## 1

Winnin & Closed

----------


## Cuchculan

Isolation lose

----------


## Lucid

I will allow this thread to remain open for now but please read the site CoC.With that said posters may continue losing lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

wins. Thread now closed

----------


## CeCe

hiii

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## 1

Nopee

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

----------


## 1

Noooe

----------


## Cuchculan

Yawns

----------


## Ironman

Hello.

----------


## Cuchculan

Hello, hello

----------


## 1

W
i
n
z

----------


## Cuchculan

Claps

----------


## 1

00F

----------


## Cuchculan

Agggh

----------


## 1

Tsk Tsk

----------


## Cuchculan

:silly:

----------


## CeCe

:decision:

----------


## Cuchculan

You're It.

----------


## Lunaire

:protest:

----------


## Cuchculan

On yer bike

----------


## Lunaire

Rubbish

----------


## Cuchculan

Thrash talk.

----------


## Lunaire

:damn kids:

----------


## Cuchculan

Whack

----------


## Lunaire

ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ ︵ ┻━┻

----------


## Cuchculan

Flexes muscles

----------


## Lunaire

(▀̿Ĺ̯▀̿ ̿)

----------


## Cuchculan

I won't mention what I thought that was to begin with. But any roads.

----------


## Lunaire

(((o(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)o)))

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Lunaire

Not this time

----------


## Cuchculan

I always win

----------


## Lunaire

:alone:

----------


## Cuchculan

Thread closed. Cuchculan wins

*Admin note: this user lies.*

----------


## Lunaire

Check your post above.  :o:):

----------


## Cuchculan

Cheating

----------


## Lunaire

┬┴┬┴┤(･_├┬┴┬┴

----------


## Cuchculan

Window

----------


## Lunaire

(￣^￣)

----------


## Cuchculan

WINrar

----------


## Lunaire

(●’ ω｀●)

----------


## Cuchculan

Wiiner, Winner, chicken dinner

----------


## Lunaire

Nah

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Lunaire

Nuh-uh

----------


## Cuchculan

The winner takes it all. The loser takes the fall.

----------


## Lunaire

Who are you falling for?

----------


## Cuchculan

You. LOL

----------


## Lunaire

:Heart:

----------


## Cuchculan

Won and Win

----------


## Lunaire

Wan

----------


## Cuchculan

:decision:

----------


## Lunaire

:Guitarist:

----------


## Cuchculan

Wni

----------


## Lunaire

Naw

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## Lunaire

Bomp

----------


## Cuchculan

Bumping away like crazy

----------


## Lunaire

(*☻-☻*)

----------


## Cuchculan

( o ) y ( o )

----------


## Lunaire

Hmm I wonder what those are?  :Sly:

----------


## Cuchculan

:sherlock:

----------


## Lunaire

( ✌︎'ω')✌︎

----------


## Cuchculan

> Hmm I wonder what those are?



From the person who said she does not need a push up bra.  ::D:

----------


## Lunaire

> From the person who said she does not need a push up bra.



I’m a guy  :Rofl:

----------


## Cuchculan

Now I am worried. A girl who is well built.  :sos:

----------


## Lunaire

You’re a funny one alright.  :for lolz:

----------


## Cuchculan

th.jpg

----------


## Lunaire

:-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

Just like that

----------


## Lunaire

Blomp

----------


## Cuchculan

Bump and grind

----------


## Lunaire

Nuuuuh

----------


## Cuchculan

Uhu

----------


## Lunaire

Words

----------


## Lucid

Fail me ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Word up

----------


## Lunaire

Bring it around town

----------


## Cuchculan

Ya man

----------


## Lunaire

Yawn

----------


## Cuchculan

Now I am boring you.

----------


## Lunaire

Nah just thinking about Monday makes me tired on Sunday night.

----------


## Cuchculan

Wish me luck

159291438_10158641358715100_1545563298688928363_n.jpg

----------


## Lunaire

Hah. At least it’s an honest ad.

----------


## Cuchculan

You just never know

----------


## Lunaire

A9613361-35BF-4456-A8F3-A34F96637AC2.jpeg

----------


## Cuchculan

Bush beans

----------


## Lunaire

2BE5E235-BF25-4051-B015-24AFF8732B57.jpeg

----------


## Cuchculan

Early morning win. Yawns

----------


## Lunaire

Over 730 pages of losing.

----------


## Cuchculan

I bid 1 higher

----------


## Otherside

I bid higher than you. I win.

----------


## Lunaire

A 40 minute victory!

----------


## Lucid

Just the illusion of victory but I'll allow it ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Or not

----------


## Lunaire

Today is the day

----------


## Cuchculan

It is indeed

----------


## Lucid

What day is it?

----------


## Lunaire

The day you don’t get the last post!  ::

----------


## Lucid

Ffs I walked right into that lol.

----------


## Otherside

Yes, because I'm going to get the last post  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning. I see the Assassins failed.

----------


## Lunaire

Time traveling assassins with a creed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Should see the original game from the 80's. Enough said.

----------


## Lucid

Ubisoft kind of lost me at Origins tbh.(This thread makes my brain hurt! Lol)

----------


## Lunaire

> Ubisoft kind of lost me at Origins tbh.(This thread makes my brain hurt! Lol)



We’re all mad here!

----------


## Cuchculan

Crazy as they come

----------


## Otherside

I second that.

----------


## Cuchculan

Sloppy seconds it is then

----------


## Lunaire

Is this the last post?

----------


## Otherside

Nope. This is.

----------


## Lucid

I declare Otherside victorious!(I request that the thread now be locked) ::):

----------


## Lunaire

Alright pack it up folks the show’s over

----------


## Cuchculan

The winner is here

----------


## Lunaire

3D6B9980-83BE-4028-92F6-E361651420C5.gif

----------


## Cuchculan

Mean Hulkster

----------


## Lunaire

Pro wrestling is the most authentic sport

----------


## Cuchculan

Sure is. used to be fun to watch.

----------


## Lunaire

What is our purpose?

----------


## Cuchculan

To live and die

----------


## Lunaire

Mwuahahaha

----------


## Cuchculan

Lightening strikes

----------


## Lunaire

Does it strike the same place twice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Depends on were you have in mind?

----------


## Lunaire

Mount Olympus

----------


## Cuchculan

Anything that can be mounted is fine by me. LOL

----------


## Lunaire

:sos:

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## Flavor

> Won



not by a long shot

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## CeCe

> Loser



double loser to you.

----------


## Cuchculan

Flexes muscles and wins

----------


## Flavor

Nope

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## CeltAngel

Pffft.... No. The spoils of victory are mine.

----------


## Cuchculan

The pain of war can not exceed the woe of aftermath

----------


## CeltAngel

I LOVE that song....

And as we know, love conquers all.  :Tongue:

----------


## Cuchculan

Living, loving, she's just a woman

----------


## CeltAngel

Too busy listening to Zeppelin keep the crown.

DERP edit: wrong thread.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Just be banned like a good girl. Thank you.  ::D:

----------


## CeltAngel

:Rofl: 

I win at being a dumbass.

----------


## Cuchculan

You were always going to be better than me at that.  :protest:

----------


## CeltAngel

Sweetness triumphs over meanness.  :Tongue:

----------


## Cuchculan

Shall we call you sugar from now on?

----------


## CeltAngel

I've been called MUCH worse, so I'll take it.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

But I still win. Now dinner time. Early dinner. Catch you on the flip side.

----------


## CeltAngel

Left to go eat... I guess this victory will have to be mine after all.

----------


## Lunaire

:Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## CeltAngel

You can't win if you hide behind the couch.  :Tongue:

----------


## Lunaire

It’s the couch of victory!

----------


## CeltAngel

Compelling argument, but this post says otherwise.  :boogie:

----------


## Flavor

I fart here so I win

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## Bean the Mean

Over the top win

----------


## Cuchculan

No can do boss

----------


## CeltAngel

Can do.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Thread closed Cuchculan Wins

----------


## CeltAngel

:: 

Apparently I have quite a sweet laugh, so therefore I win.

----------


## Cuchculan

Sweet? Sugar again? I still win. LOL

----------


## CeltAngel

But you see, there's THIS post which proves your claims of victory to be incorrect.

----------


## Lunaire

April Fool’s!

----------


## CeltAngel

That was yesterday.  :Tongue:

----------


## Lucid

You may continue ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning win

----------


## CeltAngel

Afternoon delight.... and victory.

----------


## Cuchculan

Time difference is so weird. So is it going to rain? Just so I know in advance.

----------


## CeltAngel

:: 

Doesn't it rain about 70% of the time up there? It was actually quite warm here today. Oddly so for autumn, especially considering this year has been cooler than usual.

----------


## Cuchculan

Rains in between showers here

----------


## CeltAngel

I'm gonna have to claim victory though.

----------


## Cuchculan

Victory in your own mind. As the winner is here now.

----------


## cerulean

I'll just stay put here.

----------


## CeltAngel

Yesterday's hero, buddy.... Yesterday's hero!  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

I win again

----------


## CeltAngel

But not for long.

----------


## Lunaire

Just stopping by to steal your victory.  :Hats off:

----------


## CeltAngel

Well I never! *snatches it back*

----------


## Shredder

You'll never catch me!!

----------


## CeltAngel

But then..... I DID!  ::o:

----------


## Total Eclipse

I haz a win?

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## CeltAngel

a_winner_is_you20110724-22047-1nd3wif.jpeg

But, you know, with "me" being "you" because "me" are winner???

----------


## Cuchculan

Is that English? You lose

----------


## Lunaire



----------


## CeltAngel

> Is that English? You lose



I thought you'd love to see me slaughtering English?  :: 





> 



A nerd after my own heart.  :: 

Either way.... WIN!!!!

----------


## Cuchculan

God save the Queen and all of that. She ain't no human being. ( The Pistols )

----------


## CeltAngel

But he means it, MAN....  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Cause tourists are money

----------


## CeltAngel

But I still win.  :Tongue:

----------


## Cuchculan

Down with that sort of thing.

----------


## CeltAngel

Down alright.... Down the path of victory!

----------


## Cuchculan

Bedtime here. Have yourself a good night. Catch you on the flip side. See can you find what film that line is from by tomorrow. Hint of Irish about the film.

----------


## CeltAngel

Night night.  ::): 

And with this post I claim absolute victory.

----------


## Lunaire

If a last post is made with nobody around to read it is it still a victory?  :einstein:

----------


## Flavor

Still here.....  :dance foo:

----------


## Total Eclipse

:o:):

----------


## CeltAngel

Gimme that.

----------


## Cuchculan

OK. You can have it. What do I get in return?

----------


## CeltAngel

The warm glow that comes with acts of charity.

----------


## Cuchculan

I love a good glow.

----------


## Flavor

send me the charity

----------


## Cuchculan

He always wins

----------


## Skippy

wow this is still going....lol

----------


## Cuchculan

Easiest way to notch up a few posts. Posting nothing much and away you go. LOL

----------


## Ironman

:stars:

----------


## Lunaire



----------


## CeltAngel

The Queen is back, Baby.  :first:

----------


## Lunaire

Late night stealth ninja post  :-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

The winner has arisen

----------


## CeltAngel

No-one seems to be around.... I suppose you all won't mind if It take this victory?

----------


## Cuchculan

But alas I am here. Once I am here victory is mine. You can have my sloppy seconds.  ::D:

----------


## CeltAngel

*Puts on gloves and tentatively grasps victory between fingertips with a disgusted look on her face*

----------


## Cuchculan

Things are heating up. I like that. But I will always win.

----------


## CeltAngel

You were premature in your assumption of victory.

----------


## Cuchculan

I am never premature. Boom Boom

----------


## CeltAngel

And yet you still lost.

----------


## Cuchculan

Born to win

----------


## CeltAngel

Live to win

----------


## Cuchculan

Love to win to be born to win

----------


## CeltAngel

Snatching victory from the jaws of defeat.... it's usually the other way around for me.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Is always good to snatch something. But not this time. LOL

----------


## CeltAngel

Nasty.... and yet I persist to gain my victotry.

----------


## Cuchculan

OK. Here is my final offer. Bed for you and win for me?

----------


## CeltAngel

It's 8:30 here, what am I a child? I'm in bed, but I'm not sleepin' yet!  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

That early. 11.30 am here. You can stay up until 9 if you are a bad girl.  ::D: 

Oh and I win

----------


## CeltAngel

Daylight saving just ended and we went back to regular time. I'm as bad as I wanna be.... and I win.

----------


## Lunaire

┬┴┬┴┤(･_├┬┴┬┴

----------


## Cuchculan

Winny

----------


## CeltAngel

The Poo

----------


## Cuchculan

If that is your thing

----------


## CeltAngel

NO NO NO NO NO!!!!  :: 

Winzzzzzz

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes Yes. Yes. I Win

----------


## CeltAngel

Fake news.

I am win.

----------


## Cuchculan

You are win? You are lose for not saying right the word one must say to win right.

----------


## CeltAngel

That sounds like useless legalese, I stand by this victory and all that it stands for.

----------


## CeCe

:sos:

----------


## CeltAngel

::

----------


## CeCe

:summer:

----------


## Cuchculan

Sun win

----------


## CeltAngel

Insomniac crankiness for the win.

----------


## Flavor

Flavors wins all.

----------


## CeltAngel

Tasteless comes in from behind to take the chequered flag!

----------


## Cuchculan

Wiiner, winner, chicken dinner

----------


## CeltAngel

I ate your chicken dins and take this wins.

----------


## Cuchculan

Rapping now are we, get this uncle jim, the man is here and he came to win. Word up.  ::D:

----------


## CeltAngel

I can't rap, but I still win.

----------


## Cuchculan

As you could see, neither could I. But I win for trying.

----------


## CeltAngel

I'd let you have the win, but this gracious post nullifies that.

----------


## Lunaire

Pig pig says I win!  :Pig:

----------


## CeltAngel

Pig pig is not a reliable source.

----------


## Lunaire

> Pig pig is not a reliable source.



Pig pig is not fake news! ϵ( 'Θ' )϶

----------


## CeltAngel

::

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## CeltAngel

Nah.

----------


## Cuchculan

Good morning.

----------


## CeltAngel

'Ello.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Nice freezing cold day here. Need to warm myself up.

----------


## CeltAngel

It was a bit overly warm here, had to have the air con on all day, even if I slept through said day.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

I want to be warm

----------


## CeltAngel

You can be warm, I will be victorious.

----------


## Lunaire

Zippity boop!

----------


## CeltAngel

:wedgie:

----------


## Cuchculan

Muppets

----------


## CeltAngel

Moppets

----------


## Cuchculan

Wine

----------


## CeltAngel

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Jesus here. Back to wine.

----------


## CeltAngel

::

----------


## Flavor

:Ninja:

----------


## CeltAngel

:Tongue:

----------


## Cuchculan

Wine

----------


## CeltAngel

Are you drinking?  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

He shoots, he scores, he wins

----------


## Flavor

:clock:

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## CeltAngel

Wiener, more like.

----------


## Wishie

Win, win, win.

----------


## CeltAngel

Nah, the winning is all over here.

----------


## Flavor

not at all

----------


## CeltAngel

I disagree.

----------


## Lunaire

What if I post though?

----------


## CeltAngel

It would be a valiant effort, but all for nought! *cue evil laugh*

----------


## Flavor

What about me?

----------


## CeltAngel

It isn't fair

----------


## Lucid

ʇsoԀ ʇsɐ˥

----------


## CeltAngel

The previous post makes my head feel funny, but I have endured.... I have triumphed!  :trophy:

----------


## Shredder

Thanks to my positive "can-do" attitude *I KNOW* Im gonna win this!!!

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Shredder



----------


## Cuchculan

giphy.gif

----------


## Shredder

LOL!!

----------


## Cuchculan

I win again

----------


## Shredder

Damn.. you are good at this!  ::D:

----------


## CeltAngel

So studly.  ::

----------


## CeltAngel

Woah... where'd these other pots come from?  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Like magic they appeared

----------


## CeltAngel

They bloody well did! I was responding to your irresistible Mr Bean gif, but I guess I was faffing around too long before hitting "Post Quickly Replay".  ::

----------


## Shredder

no faffing please!!!

----------


## CeltAngel

Don't tell me what to do!

*FAFF FAFF FAFF*

Wait.... That sounds bad.

----------


## Shredder



----------


## CeltAngel

Too much faffing can make you go blind and may result in needing glasses like that.

----------


## Cuchculan

Something else can make you go blind too

----------


## CeltAngel

Staring at the sun will do that to you.

----------


## Cuchculan

169565794_10215699859048313_2547858395255993797_n.jpg

----------


## CeltAngel

Love it.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Takes a bow

----------


## Flavor

all you losers

----------


## Lunaire

Add another to the list.  :Tongue:

----------


## CeltAngel

Let me see that list....

Huh, it looks like you're on here too!  ::o: 

 :first:  :first:  :first:  :first:  :first:

----------


## Flavor

Win win win

----------


## CeltAngel

So close, yet so far....

----------


## Total Eclipse

Hmpt!

----------


## CeltAngel

Buh Gawd, that's Angel's music!!!

----------


## Cuchculan

Gael Win

----------


## CeCe

nope, nope, nope.

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## CeCe

no winning for you.

----------


## Cuchculan

WinRar

----------


## Flavor

Nopes

----------


## Lunaire

I foresee a loss in your immediate future!  ::

----------


## Shredder

good will ALWAYS defeat EVIL!!  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Lunaire

An early morning evil post!

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins over evil

----------


## Lunaire

It was a temporary victory!  :]:):

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## CeltAngel

Disqualified for PEDs. Looks like I'm the real winner here.

----------


## Cuchculan

On yer bike

----------


## CeCe

You all don't stand a chance.

----------


## CeltAngel

And yet....

----------


## Lunaire

:silly: 
This cat wins

----------


## Total Eclipse

> This cat wins



The cat won last night at least. Orange monster.

----------


## Shredder

By the everlasting pendulous rhythm of Sisyphus's testicles... IM GOING TO WIN THIS!

----------


## CeltAngel

Sisyphus: Neutered

----------


## CeltAngel

::

----------


## Total Eclipse

Everyone sleeping soooooo

----------


## Cuchculan

I win suckers

----------


## CeltAngel

So what if you won suckers, you didn't win this thread.  :Tongue:

----------


## Cuchculan

The man is back in town and takes the win

----------


## Lunaire

Get out of town!

----------


## Lucid

Again I don't battle I just allow everyone to lose :Tongue:

----------


## Cuchculan

Banned by the banner who loves to ban

----------


## CeltAngel

Banned because I couldn't be fucked coming up with a reason.

----------


## Cuchculan

Banned for swearing

----------


## Flavor

Losers

----------


## CeltAngel

I am the champions. All of them.

----------


## Cuchculan

So says you

----------


## Lunaire

Hello I’ll take one winburger with a side of fries please.  :8):

----------


## Lucid

_Something something winner_ ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

He always wins

----------


## CeltAngel

Until he doesn't.

----------


## Cuchculan

Bed calls. You coming. LOL. Catch you on the flip side

----------


## CeltAngel

The flip side doesn't consist of pure win.

----------


## Lunaire

Neither does the.... flop side?

----------


## CeltAngel

I feel like I should be insulted by this.... But instead, I shall be a gracious victor.  :first:

----------


## Cuchculan

Rises and wins

----------


## CeltAngel

Pride has brought about your fall.

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee time win

----------


## CeltAngel

Tea time win.

----------


## Cuchculan

Tea time with dinner? You lose

----------


## CeltAngel

Cold brew tea, buddeh. It's still too warm for normal tea, at least this week.

----------


## Cuchculan

Nearing a thousand post. Go you. I still win

----------


## CeltAngel

I win for racking up so many posts so fast.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Still have a few to go to catch me. But at that rate over the next 15 weeks you can do it.

----------


## CeltAngel

Yeah, but you'll be at 30K by then.  ::

----------


## Lunaire

A Friday morning win!

----------


## CeltAngel

From the depths of the evening....

----------


## Cuchculan

Prince has died. That is a win. 99. Some age to reach. Come on the Queen, your turn next.

----------


## CeltAngel

Such a terrible shame, he was so young!  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

The walking dead

----------


## CeltAngel

Well, not anymore, I guess.

----------


## Cuchculan

He will rise again

----------


## CeltAngel

Geez, I hope not.  ::

----------


## Lunaire

Dies at age 99, on the 9th day of the month and the 99th day of the year.  :O_O:

----------


## Cuchculan

49689.jpeg

----------


## 1

⠀

----------


## Cuchculan

Look who the cat dragged in

----------


## 1

A Winerr

----------


## Lunaire

> A Winerr



Good to see you back  :trophy: ! How have you been?

(Also I win)

----------


## CeCe

> A Winerr



I'll let you stay a winner If you post more  :;):  Mr Cuch has more posts than you now. Are you going to let that happen?

----------


## Cuchculan

I win

----------


## Flavor

no

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## Flavor

no

----------


## Cuchculan

Winny

----------


## Lunaire

no  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

----------


## Lunaire



----------


## Cuchculan

:decision:

----------


## Flavor

Losers

----------


## Cuchculan

Wiinner

----------


## Lunaire

Nahhhh

----------


## Goat

bjaaah

----------


## Cuchculan

Just win

----------


## CeltAngel

But then you lost.

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins as ever

----------


## CeltAngel

But nothing last forever.

----------


## Lunaire

Except this victory!

----------


## Cuchculan

Thank you

----------


## CeltAngel

No, thank YOU.

----------


## Cuchculan

Banned for been unpolite

----------


## Lunaire

Monday funday victory!

----------


## Cuchculan

Alas victory is mine

----------


## CeltAngel

Until it wasn't.

----------


## Cuchculan

Then it was

----------


## CeltAngel

Disappointment and defeat come for us all in the end.... Well, except for me.  :first:

----------


## Cuchculan

Why? Because you never win

----------


## CeltAngel

And yet, in defiance of the doubters....

----------


## Cuchculan

I doubt thee

----------


## CeltAngel

From hell's heart I stab at thee

and win.

----------


## Cuchculan

Sadly not.

----------


## CeltAngel

Hope springs eternal

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins does I

----------


## CeltAngel

Once more, I am win.

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## CeltAngel

Whiner

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## CeltAngel

Usurped.

----------


## Cuchculan

Yehar

----------


## CeltAngel

Going Western?

----------


## Cuchculan

Catch you on the flip side.

----------


## CeltAngel

Night night.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Good morning

----------


## CeltAngel

What? YOU AGAIN?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sorry. But I am back.

----------


## CeltAngel

*sighs*

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't sigh

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't know what I would do if I couldn't sigh. It takes up a shocking amount of my time.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL Well the Bird is the word

----------


## CeltAngel

Oh no.... not that song....  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Sure why not

----------


## CeltAngel

Because it endangers my desperate hold on sanity.

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes Mam

----------


## CeltAngel

That's what I thought.  :first:

----------


## Cuchculan

Keep on dreaming

----------


## CeltAngel

Doing my best..... to win!

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Lunaire

There will be no winners today!

----------


## Cuchculan

Is like a few silent days have come and found us.

----------


## Lunaire

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Cuchculan

115 members visited in the last day. Think we had about 4 posts made. 111 shy people out there.  ::D:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> 115 members visited in the last day. Think we had about 4 posts made. 111 shy people out there.



It is an anxiety forum!

----------


## CeltAngel

:Tongue:

----------


## Lunaire

A win is me today!  :Clapping:

----------


## Total Eclipse

*takes the win*

----------


## Ironman

I gots da win!

----------


## CeCe

yippie

----------


## CeltAngel

How can winning feel so much like losing?

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Lunaire

At this particular moment in time I am a winner.  :kooky:

----------


## Cuchculan

Indeed you were

----------


## Lunaire

Winning so hard

----------


## Cuchculan

Back to as we were a few weeks ago. 1 post here and there.

----------


## CeCe

Winning.

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Flavor

winna

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## Lunaire

Winzer

----------


## Cuchculan

Loser

----------


## CeltAngel

Or not.

----------


## Cuchculan

To be or not to be. to be it is.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Winning more than you.

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Lunaire

Win wan won

----------


## Cuchculan

Wane

----------


## CeCe

nope win

----------


## Cuchculan

Wun

----------


## Lucid

Something something surrender! ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

winner

----------


## Lunaire

Wonzanza

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Lunaire

Your victory has been stolen!  :]:):

----------


## Cuchculan

somebody made a post. ' Faints ' Wins.

----------


## Lunaire

Weekend win! (▀̿Ĺ̯▀̿ ̿)

----------


## CeCe

win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Lunaire

Not happening! (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻

----------


## Flavor

winna

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Lunaire

:-_-:

----------


## Cuchculan

:decision:

----------


## Lunaire

Work break victory!

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't feel like I've won

----------


## Otherside

Because you haven't won

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## CeltAngel

That would explain it.

Waitaminute....

----------


## Cuchculan

Just wins

----------


## CeltAngel

All things are fleeting, including victory.

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## Flavor

rear

----------


## Cage

wins the win

----------


## Cuchculan

I win for reaching 16,000 posts

----------


## CeCe

> I win for reaching 16,000 posts



are you the highest poster? damn

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Used to be somebody ahead of me for a while. They stopped posting.

----------


## CeCe

Banned because you are

----------


## Flavor

I win ALL

----------


## Cuchculan

Win

----------


## Lucid

Yep

----------


## Cuchculan

The winner takes it all

----------


## Lunaire

(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻

----------


## CeCe

People please I am the winner.

----------


## Cuchculan

Champ

----------


## CeCe

not today

----------


## Lucid

Nope

----------


## Cuchculan

And yes

----------


## Lunaire

Blue shell

----------


## Cuchculan

Black eye

----------


## Lunaire

Won

----------


## CeCe

winner here

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Lunaire

Boop

----------


## Cuchculan

He wins again

----------


## Lunaire

┻━┻ ︵ヽ(`Д’)ﾉ︵ ┻━┻

----------


## Cuchculan

Wiener

----------


## Wishie

here here

----------


## Cuchculan

Wins

----------


## Lunaire

A new winner has arrived

----------


## Cuchculan

Hiccup

----------


## 1

00F

----------


## Cuchculan

Doh

----------


## Lunaire

> 00F



Howdy stranger!

----------


## Cuchculan

Yehar

----------


## Ironman

I am tired of WINNING....just kidding

----------


## Cuchculan

Winrar

----------


## Ironman

Winning  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Losing

----------


## Ironman

Admitting it is the first step  :: 

Just winning.....I mean kidding  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   <- I used to give away three boogies for triumphs back in the day.  The emoticon was brought over here for that reason!

----------


## Cuchculan

Won

----------


## CeCe

Winnnnnnn

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## CeCe

not so much dude not so much

----------


## Cuchculan

I always win

----------


## CeCe

never

----------


## Cuchculan

Weiner

----------


## Flavor

And I win

----------


## Cuchculan

Winner

----------


## Doseone



----------


## DanielBlueSky

over 10 years later this thread is still going on

----------


## DanielBlueSky

A lot of people have came and went in my life since the start of this thread.

----------


## Doseone

It will never die.

----------


## Cuchculan

Suddenly the thread drops dead

----------


## Doseone

*gives thread cpr*

----------


## Cuchculan

The winner takes it all

----------


## Doseone

But he was scared to have it judged

so it’s technically just a tie whether he wins or(Windsor) (k)not

----------


## Cuchculan

Windows

----------


## CeCe

hmm

----------


## Doseone

Winnowing.

----------


## Cuchculan

WINdow

----------


## Doseone

Win

----------


## Cuchculan

Lost

----------

